# Sticky  Trespasser pics?



## Punch_Free4L

Anyone got any on their cams?I posted this in the BH forum but maybe it should be here.I think it would be cool to post pics of trespassers caught on camera...kinda like AT's america's most wanted.


----------



## BrowningYukon

*Busted!!!!!!!!!*

I caught the "beer looter" on my P41 Homebrew:tongue:


----------



## Punch_Free4L




----------



## Mapes

is that actually a tresspasser?he sees the cam, no doubt


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Mapes said:


> is that actually a tresspasser?he sees the cam, no doubt


Oh yes,he tried to pry the cam off the tree but to no avail.I've never seen this guy before.But I think I will be getting to know him real soon.:wink:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Nobody else has any scab pics? I really hate this kinda thing,I think it would be great to expose these turds for the scum they are.


----------



## hrnhunter

i tried to catch a few but when i put the cam out they stop coming around...they ride motorcycles all over the place but i guess the last time i caught him over there he must have got the hint:wink: :zip:


----------



## jonnyclutch

*Trespasser.*

Smile.


----------



## systembowtech

*more people then game*


----------



## outdoorattic

I don't have them but my brother got pictures of a guy hunting our property. We are sitting at a diner after hunting one morning and the guy walks in. My brother went to his truck and got the photo's. Before showing them to him he asked if he ever went on the property. The guys said no, never. Then he spread the photos out on the table infront of him. It was great.


----------



## atkins72

I don't know what I would do if I caught someone hunting my place. I don't think I could hold my temper.


----------



## CT_bow

I suppose I would have had some pics for you guys but today I found my camera stolen.


----------



## xTravisx

They never knew the camera was there...


----------



## Punch_Free4L

CT_bow said:


> I suppose I would have had some pics for you guys but today I found my camera stolen.


Sorry to hear that dude,that really sucks!!!


----------



## FEDIE316

How about this one!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

That last pic looks like "The Man"


----------



## FEDIE316

Punch_Free4L said:


> That last pic looks like "The Man"


Thats exactly what it was! "The man" was checking out my bear bait! :tongue:


----------



## FallVitals

travis, know who they are?

it should be a rule here to have a story with the pics!





well this was on public land. After deer seaosn in january. only season open was small game. and i didnt figure any one would be out there, much less hunting, and this deep in the place. i just finished this build and set it out for a few weeks, and got this guy. i dont think he ever saw it, didn't look it it was messed with.










i had people find my old 35mms on the same WMA before, but i was lazy left em up during turkey seaosn and on a well used ridge. both cams had been turned off, and mud smeared on the lens. got some pictures of hutners. they kept walking. but not pics of whoever smeared mud on em.


----------



## Stanley

xTravisx said:


> They never knew the camera was there...


How about the guy on the dozer?


----------



## Greenhead

My thoughts to on the dozer. Should have no problem trailing him.:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71

I got a buddy that took his flash drive home after downloading one of his cams in Missouri, seeing what pics he got from the field and when he opened it up all he saw was a FULL MOON....
Seems some kids were in the woods and one seeing the cam decided to show him his rear end; almost rolled when he told us about it. :darkbeer:


----------



## King

Here's one from late April. Gotta love em....


----------



## Punch_Free4L

FallVitals said:


> travis, know who they are?
> 
> it should be a rule here to have a story with the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this was on public land. After deer seaosn in january. only season open was small game. and i didnt figure any one would be out there, much less hunting, and this deep in the place. i just finished this build and set it out for a few weeks, and got this guy. i dont think he ever saw it, didn't look it it was messed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had people find my old 35mms on the same WMA before, but i was lazy left em up during turkey seaosn and on a well used ridge. both cams had been turned off, and mud smeared on the lens. got some pictures of hutners. they kept walking. but not pics of whoever smeared mud on em.


He is not a trespasser if on public land.:wink:


----------



## FallVitals

Punch_Free4L said:


> He is not a trespasser if on public land.:wink:



I posted my pic in the spirit of this thread. i didn't think any one would point out the obvious  (funnin with ya)


----------



## Punch_Free4L

FallVitals said:


> I posted my pic in the spirit of this thread. i didn't think any one would point out the obvious  (funnin with ya)


Oh....I see  :wink:


----------



## HeartLunger5405

Pulling Up....









"Geez Dear! What's this daggum thing??"









"Welp, I better check it out...gaheeheehee"









A moob shot!









He is either checking out what is on the other side of the tree or taking a whiz.









Shaking the camera....









"Geez honey...I thing this dern thing is a camera"









Looking at my mineral lick...









Hoping on...









Getting out of dodge...









These pictures will be hand delivered to the trespasser by my father-in-law shortly. :wink:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Nice pics,Those are the kind we are looking for.:darkbeer:


----------



## FallVitals

heartlunger, what kinda security did you have on that cam? and what did mr trespasser say to your father-in-law-to-be?

Can't leave out the juicy parts :tongue:


----------



## silver_yummies

fallvitals said:


> heartlunger, What Kinda Security Did You Have On That Cam? And What Did Mr Trespasser Say To Your Father-in-law-to-be?
> 
> Can't Leave Out The Juicy Parts :tongue:


+1


----------



## drahthaar

These folks kept entering private property I had permission to hunt on, the owner couldn't catch them, finally I said look, "I have these cameras that could probably catch them, maybe get some identifying features, enough to have the sheriff give them a talking too. We just need to set up IR ones, and hope they don't see the cam". 1000 acres of roaded property and somehow, judging from all the tracks, I picked the right road, bingo. The sheriff chewed on them for a while, and the owner showed everyone around the pics, one, to find out if someone knew who they were, and two, so everyone around thinks he has cams out and maybe think twice about tresspassing.


----------



## HeartLunger5405

FallVitals said:


> heartlunger, what kinda security did you have on that cam? and what did mr trespasser say to your father-in-law-to-be?
> 
> Can't leave out the juicy parts :tongue:


No security. Just the two ratchet straps that hold the BEC mounting hardware to the tree. I didn't figure I would need security as everyone around is very respectful of property lines---usually. :wink: Now, however, I have another BEC watching that BEC. The BEC I have setup for security is well hidden and not only watching that cam but a secondary trail. 

I know this guy is not a hunter, so he probably did not know what the "box" was on the tree. Even if he did, he would have no use in taking it...other than to destroy the evidence. Even if he did take it, I already had the pictures on my computer before he would have gotten it off the tree, because of that it would have been easy to get it back. It's one of the cool features of the wireless transmission.

I haven't spoken with my Father-in-law since posting these pics. I can imagine that the conversation will be very cordial, though, and I'm sure the trespasser will agree to not return without permission. We've got the evidence that he was in the wrong, not much he can do now other than to apologize.

When I find out what happens, or what happened I'll let every one know.


----------



## Tarheeler

Punch_Free4L said:


> View attachment 401405


REckin hes the one that stole you r cam


----------



## Bowhuntr64

I love this thread...some of the pics are hilarious. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

FEDIE316 said:


> How about this one!
> View attachment 402417



why was the game warden so interested in checking your bear bait?? Was it on public land or private? Be quite odd for him to be going on private land like that. But looks like he is in a hurry to get to the bait unless you got aq new game warden bait that brings officers in fast!


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Private Property ????*

I will concede that these pics are not of the best quality, but they are pics over a seculded 2000 sqaure foot plot of Whitetail Imperial Extreme on private property. The guy on the tractor is the landowner's son who swears he never goes into the woods, no-one knows who the other two guys are.


----------



## xTravisx

Stanley said:


> How about the guy on the dozer?


Got him too.....I'd have prosecuted but he fixed some washouts before he left:wink:


----------



## CT_bow

Theres a guy on a dozer tresspassing on your property? What the heck was he doing, just out for a joy ride? That one takes the cake!!


----------



## xTravisx

CT_bow said:


> Theres a guy on a dozer tresspassing on your property? What the heck was he doing, just out for a joy ride? That one takes the cake!!


He wasn't tresspassing on the club, just fixing some washouts from the flood this spring. I don't know who the guy's are on the atv's though...


----------



## yoda4x4

For all you guys who have these pics, I wouldn't go up to them to tell them to stop. I'd go straight to the police and prosecute. That's the only way you'll get these losers to stay off your property.

David


----------



## FEDIE316

bowhuntnsteve said:


> why was the game warden so interested in checking your bear bait?? Was it on public land or private? Be quite odd for him to be going on private land like that. But looks like he is in a hurry to get to the bait unless you got aq new game warden bait that brings officers in fast!


The bait was on private land. He was in a hurry alright, you should see the video! When I looked at my pics and saw him I was a little shocked to say the least!  I found out his name and decided to call him up being that this was my first ever year with a bear tag I wanted to make sure I was doing things right. He said that he received a call from "someone" saying that I had an illegal bait going. I told him I'm not sure how "someone" would even know being that I'm the only one that had permission to be bear hunting there, he said the person didn't leave their name. So he says that he had to check it out to make sure that it wasn't illegal, I asked him if I was doing anything wrong and he said the only thing that was illegal was the square piece of plywood I was using to cover the stump. I told him I didn't realize that was illegal and I would get rid of it right away, he said no problem and that was the end of it. Come to find out a couple of days later, the neighbor was also running a couple of baits, FOR THE WARDENS SON!  I believe I know why he was checking it out now!


----------



## AlexH

wow. these pictures are great.


----------



## FLDXT

That is a great thread, keep them coming.


----------



## MNmike

*Didn't bring them back*

I just came back from 10 days at the lake cabin. I put 3 cameras out. One of them over seeing the salt block on my ridge behind the cabin.

First one.....was my lab. (very 1st pix):wink:

2 days later my neighbor was up. 

Got 4 pix of her and her daughter checking out my salt block.

They never seen the camera.


----------



## soularcher

Yeah, some (not all!) wardens definitely abuse their "power". Can't stand some of those guys. Got some guys like that here in PA sgl 145, jerks, give you a hard time for hunting what we know is "their spot".


----------



## hrnhunter

FINALLY!!!!!!!
i got his ***** ,checked my cams today and after a month of cat and mouse he sliped up ,,i will keep you poste be back after while:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## tackscall

I do not know this man


----------



## Willy4003

Caught these yo-hos a while back. None of the neighbors have any idea of who they are. There is a campground about 4-5 miles away that has 4 wheeler trails on site. We think these guys decided to extend their ride. They went around our gate up the hillside through the Oaks right past our "No Trepassing" signs. Never caught a plate number on camera (required in MN.)


----------



## LFM

I got one from this spring but waiting to see if he returns and decides to steal or damage the camera I left out there. He came thru in the rain and looks like the flash caught his eye because he is looking right at the camera. 
If the camera is gone or damaged this being the first time someone has been in a picture being where the camera is. I am hoping to return July 4th and the camera is still there. I have it secure someowhat with a master cable lock around a large tree. I hoping he leaves it alone but if not I will be at the Sheriff's Department with a copy of the picture. He is ona Yamaha Rhino. We have had others on ATV but this is the first time in this area being it is out the normal ways they cut through the property. It is bound to happen some just have to respect for others property. Being he is on a Rhino he is a local trailer trash guy that thinks any property is his. Just hoping the camera is still there and working..

Sheriffs Department is about 45 minute ride to report it... But sometimes having reported it if it continues you have a record of it and can push the issue it it happens more often so they can look for the Rhino and help find the guy as well.

Wished the trespass laws had more to them than a ticket but they (law enforcement has to catch them in the act and doubt that will happen... But like I said if something does happen to my camera I will be making a report with a color picture for them so they might look into it...

Only time will tell... Hope others don't lose a camera tough to learn and the costs to replace one. Hard to be nice once you have lost one but seems it only takes one person to wreck it for everyone's peace of mind...

LFM


----------



## NY911

tackscall said:


> I do not know this man


Check wit the guys at your local Fire deparment...they may recognize him. 

His shirt looks to be have a fire department maltese cross with crossed axes on the front....


----------



## butter21

Dont have it on camera but, last year we got a call from a cop that has a cabin down from ours that he kicked 2 people off our property. He said that he was driving by and a truck was parked by are property and they had Indiana license plates. Being that we don't have any family in Indiana he thought they might be trespassing, he found them and kicked them off. They told him they thought it was public land even though we have no trespassing signs all over the place. We had just got home from the that day so we think these sobs waited for us to leave. Not sure why he didnt get them in trouble but he didnt so they just left.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

:moviecorn


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Come on trespassers....we'll make ya famous.:wink:


----------



## bengalbrother

*Wow*



HeartLunger5405 said:


> Pulling Up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Geez Dear! What's this daggum thing??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Welp, I better check it out...gaheeheehee"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moob shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is either checking out what is on the other side of the tree or taking a whiz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaking the camera....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Geez honey...I thing this dern thing is a camera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my mineral lick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting out of dodge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures will be hand delivered to the trespasser by my father-in-law shortly. :wink:


SLAP SLAP SLAP arghh I hate tresspassers


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Hey Bengalbrother,was there any follow up on your father-in-law showing these pics to the guilty parties?What was their reaction?


----------



## canadianarcher

here are a few of ppl passing through my camp


----------



## FLDXT

Just wanted to keep this up front. Great pics and stories, I hate disrespectful people.


----------



## AF Martin

This is what happened the last time people found my cams they broke this one and took 2 sd cards









the cards were in cameras that were on trees facing this cam 
this cam was on a tripod they just beat it up against the tree it was locked to

I know it doesn't look back but all kinds of stuff rattles around inside
this camera was bought in early may


----------



## jimposten

I Need to find out how your cams are secured to the tree... I have a new Moultree, but it doesnt have much to secure it... I just know it will get lifted

JIM


----------



## Punch_Free4L

jimposten said:


> I Need to find out how your cams are secured to the tree... I have a new Moultree, but it doesnt have much to secure it... I just know it will get lifted
> 
> JIM


I got a lock box from http://myownstore.camlockbox.com/Product_list.aspx?CategoryID=526&pg=1&Command=Back

These boxes bolt on to the tree from the inside with lag bolts,then you can put a Python cable through the box and then put a padlock on the outside cover.
I think they work very well,if someone wants to get your camera from ione of these boxes,they will have to work hard for it.


----------



## scrapejuice

not sure what this guy was up to with the fillet knife in the "attack" mode! By my accounts he isn't actually trespassing though. I am just one of several people that have permission to be on the property. I think is on of the workers on the farm where we hunt. Still kind of perplexing though, the whole fillet knife thing?

Still yet, I'm moving the camera today. I've got it camlockboxed to the tree, but since I got one stolen back in Dec., I'm pretty gun shy now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Some Guys????????*

?????????????


----------



## MNHOYT

?????????????[/QUOTE]

I know its not right but that is frickin funny!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## scrapejuice

forgot the pic with my post (2 above)


----------



## silver_yummies

scrapejuice said:


> forgot the pic with my post (2 above)


Is he going out to harvest his marijuana?


----------



## scrapejuice

silver_yummies said:


> Is he going out to harvest his marijuana?


I thought the same thing. But its to early for that..........right??:wink:


----------



## Mr.Rigpig

bowhuntnsteve said:


> why was the game warden so interested in checking your bear bait?? Was it on public land or private? Be quite odd for him to be going on private land like that. But looks like he is in a hurry to get to the bait unless you got aq new game warden bait that brings officers in fast!


you must use donuts for bait!


----------



## tackscall

Mr.Rigpig said:


> you must use donuts for bait!


Zing!


----------



## hrnhunter

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## MNmike

*trespass*

here is the neighbors kid and grandchild.

Never knew the camera was there.


----------



## jakeeib

scrapejuice said:


> forgot the pic with my post (2 above)


Hey maybe hunting mushrooms. Seems to be looking down pretty hard.


----------



## willejenks

I Love this thread Keep'Em Coming!


----------



## HeartLunger5405

I was out of town for a week last week and decided to place a BuckEye Cam in my driveway for security. I have not had the opportunity to take it down yet and put it back in the woods. I got these pics today and discovered them when I got home a few minutes ago. I'm tired of these kids thinking they can go wherever they please. It's been discovered they've been playing in an old barn that belongs to my wife's family...now they are riding their bikes on my property and possibly doing other things when I'm not home. It just irks me...





















***Update on 4 wheeler trespasser pics I posted a few weeks ago. The trespasser said he would oblige to our request to not go back in the woods. Pretty congenial and no drama!***


----------



## DevinCamPA

Couple guys hunting my 200 acre farm...never seen them before


----------



## Varbogen

*Dont have any Pics, they are not around long enough!*

I dont get trespassers Well Not for long any way , When You see a 2 ton tow chain on the trees , think to your self , What does it hold back ?

Nobody really wants be on my property very long when they see the Babies out on the chains , with or without my blessing ,LOL


----------



## PAstringking

ummm....that is a ridiculous picture





here is my trespasser pic.........found out who he was because be bragged to the wrong people about the turkey he shot!!! some people are just idiots. 

when we confronted him and asked to see his license to match the numbers....he tried handing us his buddys!! he didnt like it when i called him out for being so disrespectful.


----------



## tn_huntress

?????????????[/QUOTE]




:moon:

This thread is great! Keep them coming everybody!


----------



## dac

Willy4003 said:


> Caught these yo-hos a while back. None of the neighbors have any idea of who they are. There is a campground about 4-5 miles away that has 4 wheeler trails on site. We think these guys decided to extend their ride. They went around our gate up the hillside through the Oaks right past our "No Trepassing" signs.  Never caught a plate number on camera (required in MN.)


Hey ain't that the Hamburgler from McDonalds


----------



## tazman7

Doesnt make me to happy...looks like he just decided to take his quad right through the center of my food plot...

Not my land but not sure who this kid is...he was there an hour before I got there today...


----------



## tackscall

tazman7 said:


> Doesnt make me to happy...looks like he just decided to take his quad right through the center of my food plot...
> 
> Not my land but not sure who this kid is...he was there an hour before I got there today...



It's George Michaels!


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Honest.......*

We NEVER take our horses on your property


----------



## Big_tojo

12-Ringer said:


> ?????????????



Now That is Hullarious!!!!! :elf_moon::icon_1_lol:


----------



## willejenks

Back Up! Anyone got any recent trespassers? I love this thread and know with antler growth people are checking their cams all the time . . . lets see some more!


----------



## michbowbender

*Checking out my cam*

Just harmless neighbors to the north. At least I knew who they were, and his get-up and the look on their faces were hilarious. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

That's funny right there!!!


----------



## Bare54

NOT QUITE SURE ABOUT THIS ONE??? :darkbeer:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Looks like a woman picking strawberries.


----------



## RH#8

Hope she dont come strollin by while your up in the stand buddy!!! 




Bare54 said:


> NOT QUITE SURE ABOUT THIS ONE??? :darkbeer:


----------



## Bare54

OH SHE SURE AS HELL BETTER HOPE NOT:darkbeer:


----------



## FEDIE316

Mr.Rigpig said:


> you must use donuts for bait!


As a matter of fact I did use some donuts! You suppose he smelled them and I baited him in?? :wink:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

:bump:


----------



## Buckem

Neighbors nephew and friend walking to their stands across our property during the rut. His uncle owns the land behind us that is all woods so they walk our land to access theirs,which royally screws up my hunting.Just the day before they were walking a scrape line @ 3:45 in street clothes and cologne right to my stand which I was in. I got out of my stand and confronted them, they apologized and wouldn't do it again. Messed up that stand for awhile. But here they are again the next day at a different scrape on our land.


----------



## michbowbender

First off, let me say I don't own this land, but have permission to use it, and have had for about 6 years now. Good spot, but I have no say and do not want to lose it, so I will cope :zip:. Some pics from exactly one year ago, and some from this past week. The good news is that when it gets to be "serious time", most of this will be over. :darkbeer:


----------



## fatrooster77

michbowbender said:


> First off, let me say I don't own this land, but have permission to use it, and have had for about 6 years now. Good spot, but I have no say and do not want to lose it, so I will cope :zip:. Some pics from exactly one year ago, and some from this past week. The good news is that when it gets to be "serious time", most of this will be over. :darkbeer:



Your pics sure run the spectrum! YIKES!!!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

What's up with the street bike in the field?


----------



## King

Punch_Free4L said:


> What's up with the street bike in the field?


I second that... lol


----------



## Soujyu

Punch_Free4L said:


> What's up with the street bike in the field?


I'm more like.... what's with the horse and buggy?


----------



## michbowbender

Guess you had to be there. I have no idea. Without the trailcam I never would have known.


----------



## silver_yummies

michbowbender said:


> Guess you had to be there. I have no idea. Without the trailcam I never would have known.


wow............only in MI!! ha haha


----------



## yoda4x4

Buckem said:


> But here they are again the next day at a different scrape on our land.


I think I would've had another conversation with them. One that would've ended with, "if you do it again, you'll be talking with the police about why you are trespassing on my property". But that's just me.

Is it me or do the rest of you feel that you should take a hard-lined approach with trespassers?

David


----------



## Punch_Free4L

yoda4x4 said:


> I think I would've had another conversation with them. One that would've ended with, "if you do it again, you'll be talking with the police about why you are trespassing on my property". But that's just me.
> 
> Is it me or do the rest of you feel that you should take a hard-lined approach with trespassers?
> 
> David


oh yes.......I agree 100%


----------



## Buckem

Punch_Free4L said:


> oh yes.......I agree 100%


It's always touchy when you know the people. What happens when you need to track a wounded P&Y on their land? It really pisses me off how people don't respect others property.:sad:


----------



## jbo3

Buckem said:


> It's always touchy when you know the people. What happens when you need to track a wounded P&Y on their land? It really pisses me off how people don't respect others property.:sad:


You don't need their help. At least in Louisiana, you have the right to recover an animal you shot, even if you have to cross fences. The only thing is, you must leave your weapon on your property. 

Of course, it's much better to have a good relationship with your neighbors, but if they are constantly trespassing, then they are dirtbags anyway and don't deserve chance after change. 

Time to be a hard arse about it in my book.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

michbowbender said:


> First off, let me say I don't own this land, but have permission to use it, and have had for about 6 years now. Good spot, but I have no say and do not want to lose it, so I will cope :zip:. Some pics from exactly one year ago, and some from this past week. The good news is that when it gets to be "serious time", most of this will be over. :darkbeer:




Wow you have quite the array of people their, i understand the quad out in the woods, but whats with the motorcycle and the horse and buggy out their? She must have take a wrong turn on the horse race track, lol.


----------



## SilentSniper

*I have no idea why this was here*

He was way off the beaten path.


----------



## FLDXT

Just wanted to get this back to the top, great thread. I sure enjoy the pics.


----------



## Komi

I caught this pic and video and my batts went dead so I replaced batts put cam back out and the following week cam was gone. Talked to land owner she has no clue who the guy is. I am thinking of buying a new cam and hiding it very well and buying an empty housing to put up in plain sight and see what I get, he may steal the empty housing but the real cam will get it all recorded.


----------



## FLDXT

ttt... I love this thread


----------



## jakeeib

Komi said:


> I caught this pic and video and my batts went dead so I replaced batts put cam back out and the following week cam was gone. Talked to land owner she has no clue who the guy is. I am thinking of buying a new cam and hiding it very well and buying an empty housing to put up in plain sight and see what I get, he may steal the empty housing but the real cam will get it all recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There cant be to many people with that tattoo on the back of their neck. Shouldn't be to hard to figure out. Good luck.


----------



## tn_huntress

Komi said:


> I caught this pic and video and my batts went dead so I replaced batts put cam back out and the following week cam was gone. Talked to land owner she has no clue who the guy is. I am thinking of buying a new cam and hiding it very well and buying an empty housing to put up in plain sight and see what I get, he may steal the empty housing but the real cam will get it all recorded.



You should set up one of those big net traps. Then you can have a nice little chat with him


----------



## Donnicles

soujyu said:


> i'm more like.... What's with the horse and buggy?


its one of those amish menanights


----------



## FLDXT

Bump, sorry this is a great thread


----------



## Stanley

ttt


----------



## Punch_Free4L




----------



## Punch_Free4L




----------



## Punch_Free4L




----------



## Punch_Free4L

:bump2:


----------



## ebayollis

fatrooster77 said:


> Your pics sure run the spectrum! YIKES!!!


I think someone just noticed your camera and decided to tell everyone they knew to ride by it on whatever they could get to fastest....I wish i could find some of my cousins cams and do that....THAT WOULD BE FREAKING HILARIOUS!!!:RockOn:


----------



## ebayollis

HeartLunger5405 said:


> I was out of town for a week last week and decided to place a BuckEye Cam in my driveway for security. I have not had the opportunity to take it down yet and put it back in the woods. I got these pics today and discovered them when I got home a few minutes ago. I'm tired of these kids thinking they can go wherever they please. It's been discovered they've been playing in an old barn that belongs to my wife's family...now they are riding their bikes on my property and possibly doing other things when I'm not home. It just irks me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Update on 4 wheeler trespasser pics I posted a few weeks ago. The trespasser said he would oblige to our request to not go back in the woods. Pretty congenial and no drama!***


yea heaven forbid some kids playing in your driveway...lets alert the church elders....geez man their just kids!


----------



## fatrooster77

ebayollis said:


> yea heaven forbid some kids playing in your driveway...lets alert the church elders....geez man their just kids!




ebayollis, it is all about respect. The kids are in the barn as well, and god forbid they get hurt, it will not be their parent's homeowners insurance that foots the bill. I back him 100%


----------



## buckeyboy

michbowbender said:


> First off, let me say I don't own this land, but have permission to use it, and have had for about 6 years now. Good spot, but I have no say and do not want to lose it, so I will cope :zip:. Some pics from exactly one year ago, and some from this past week. The good news is that when it gets to be "serious time", most of this will be over. :darkbeer:


Man all I could do is laugh when I saw these pix. My thoughts were what next a dog in a clown suit dancing by the camera. got some winners there,


----------



## Punch_Free4L

fatrooster77 said:


> ebayollis, it is all about respect. The kids are in the barn as well, and god forbid they get hurt, it will not be their parent's homeowners insurance that foots the bill. I back him 100%


Exactly!!!


----------



## FallVitals

Buckem said:


> Neighbors nephew and friend walking to their stands across our property during the rut. His uncle owns the land behind us that is all woods so they walk our land to access theirs,which royally screws up my hunting.Just the day before they were walking a scrape line @ 3:45 in street clothes and cologne right to my stand which I was in. I got out of my stand and confronted them, they apologized and wouldn't do it again. Messed up that stand for awhile. But here they are again the next day at a different scrape on our land.


Heres what i would seriously do.

talk to BOTH of them at the very same time.

Tell them how they have been screwing up your hunting on YOUR land by being extremely disrespectful and then totally ignoring your wishes after confronting them about it.

(this is up to you but i think i would...) Tell them, You understand how the property lines run, (and the way im understanind what you said, they pretty much have to cross your property to get to stands in theirs. (right?)

Tell them you don't want any hard feelings, you want to keep them good neighbors, but assign them a set path to walk through your land that wont bother you, to their stands. (and line that sucks with lots of orange markers so they cant 'accidently' walk off the path, that way you get what you want, they get what they want, and you still have good neighbors).

but tell them if you catch them running amuck on your land again, you will contact the law, cause there appears to be no other way to settle it.

whatcha think?


----------



## scrapejuice

I'm coming in late on this, but. To the Original Post.

Here is a couple of onlookers that obviously don't know what to make of my salt block.


----------



## nishushooter

Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dac

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


You need to track this dude down and give him a shirt please


----------



## scrapejuice

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


LOve the outty!! You sure you don't know this guy??:wink:


----------



## crockett

please stop re posting that pic! once was enough!


----------



## Cold River Boy

These tresspassers will be shot on sight!!!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

el duderino said:


> please stop re posting that pic! once was enough!


ukey:
Yeah...what he said.


----------



## fatrooster77

punch_free4l said:


> ukey:
> Yeah...what he said.


+1


----------



## Hidden Danger

This is a great thread . In the state of Florida it is a felony to trespass on private property with a firearm. Other than that the first offense is just a warning but can be arrested on second offense . Great job guys.:wink:


----------



## Buckslayer76

Last season I had 2 audio link feeders come up missing, and put the 3rd. one out and caught the guy who was doing it,on cam and after he was picked up and charged with crminal tresspassing and theft, a week later the 3rd feeder and cam was gone!


----------



## FallVitals

Buckslayer76 said:


> Last season I had 2 audio link feeders come up missing, and put the 3rd. one out and caught the guy who was doing it,on cam and after he was picked up and charged with crminal tresspassing and theft, a week later the 3rd feeder and cam was gone!



Sounds to me like its time to start booby trapping.


friend of a friend... he put those like, brake light cover things on his car.

two sets went 'missing'



He bought a third set. and glued some razor blades to the back of it, so if any one tried to pull it off in an attempt to steal it. it wouldnt be pretty.



He came out to his car a few weeks later with blood all down the back of it. :wink:


----------



## Buckslayer76

dang thats a pretty good idea! i have pity for the guy that jacked my stuff if he tries to get stupid again!


----------



## fatrooster77

FallVitals said:


> Sounds to me like its time to start booby trapping.
> friend of a friend... he put those like, brake light cover things on his car.
> two sets went 'missing'He bought a third set. and glued some razor blades to the back of it, so if any one tried to pull it off in an attempt to steal it. it wouldnt be pretty.He came out to his car a few weeks later with blood all down the back of it.


What a horrible idea. There is going to be no court system that would allow this type of behavior. In no way am I excusing theft, but you would very easily be sued for intentionally harming someone, criminal or not. It would be like rigging a grenade on your front door for break ins. NEVER will it be allowed!


----------



## Cold River Boy

I know for a fact setting up a boobie trap like that in Texas is a criminal offense in itself. Not that the creep didn't get what he deserved but its when someone innnocent gets hurt like a small child. Then it isn't as cool as once thought.:sad::sad:


----------



## Big Eazy

Some really fun stuff here. ttt


----------



## fatrooster77

It fits under the definition of excessive.


----------



## jprocacina

*outlaws need to be caught*

I was out checking my cameras 2 weeks ago and someone stole 3 tree stands and 2 of my cameras. This is the third camera in 2 years. What a empty feeling when you get there and your stuff is gone. The landowner and myself are the only ones supposed to be there. I guess they needed them more then me. I have been praying for them and I have forgiven them, but it is hard to not do something bad. Faith in God keeps me from trying to get revenge. Poaching and being a theif will catch up to you sooner or later. Can you imagine standing at the pearly gates and not getting in because you stole cameras and treestands!


----------



## the hacker

hey scrapejuice are you shore that is a guy:eek2::


----------



## ciscokid

FallVitals said:


> Sounds to me like its time to start booby trapping.


I think nishushooter already did!


----------



## tn_huntress

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## Donnicles

hahahahh he has an outy ....lol


----------



## BeachBow

fatrooster77 said:


> What a horrible idea. There is going to be no court system that would allow this type of behavior. In no way am I excusing theft, but you would very easily be sued for intentionally harming someone, criminal or not. It would be like rigging a grenade on your front door for break ins. NEVER will it be allowed!


Which explains why we have career criminals out and about. Wanna bet this is the first time this guy has stolen something?


----------



## fatrooster77

BeachBow said:


> Which explains why we have career criminals out and about. Wanna bet this is the first time this guy has stolen something?


Never said the system was perfect but in our society you can not maim someone for stealing. If you want that head to a 3rd world country. I would hope that we are more civilized than most but based on comments I hear on TV, newspapers, internet, and in public, I do not know that we are any better.


----------



## greatwhite

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


What do you think he scores........Just a guess 5'10" 275lbs DRESSED....42C bust and a 40" waist.........HAHAHAHAHAHA LMAO:tongue:


----------



## BeachBow

fatrooster77 said:


> Never said the system was perfect but in our society you can not maim someone for stealing. If you want that head to a 3rd world country. I would hope that we are more civilized than most but based on comments I hear on TV, newspapers, internet, and in public, I do not know that we are any better.


So you're saying that no matter what we do, we're not accountable for our actions? If I went over to the guy and hacked off his hands, that would be my problem. But if he falls out of a tree trying to steal my stand, that's my fault too because I didn't secure it in such a way that he could take it without getting hurt? 

Must be nice in your world. :tongue:


----------



## tackscall

el duderino said:


> please stop re posting that pic! once was enough!


I think I'd rather have the Blair Witch show up on my trail cam than that ukey:


----------



## ciscokid

tackscall said:


> i think i'd rather have the blair witch show up on my trail cam than that ukey:


+2


----------



## led0245

*tresspasser*

no idea who this is but he found my corn did not mess with the camera though...


----------



## tackscall

led0245 said:


> no idea who this is but he found my corn did not mess with the camera though...
> View attachment 445940


Looks like he's strapped


----------



## ArbutusBucks

ebayollis said:


> yea heaven forbid some kids playing in your driveway...lets alert the church elders....geez man their just kids!


Yeah those kids should be out doing drugs and whatnot...not riding their bikes. Jeez man. Cut em a break. You didn't explore an old barn, or ride your bike down the road when you were a kid???


----------



## jbo3

ArbutusBucks said:


> Yeah those kids should be out doing drugs and whatnot...not riding their bikes. Jeez man. Cut em a break. You didn't explore an old barn, or ride your bike down the road when you were a kid???


Not even the point. The point is, they are trespassing and IF THEY GOT HURT, guess who gets sued?

I'm sorry, but my parents made sure I understood how to respect other peoples property and the consequences that came if I didn't!


----------



## AmishArcher

NOTE TO EVERYONE READING THIS POST: PLEASE STOP QUOTING THE POST W/ THE BIG OUTTIE! JUST REFER TO IT AS OUTTIE POST AS THAT PICTURE WILL BE HAUNTING ME TONIGHT AS I ATTEMPT TO SLEEP.

thank you in advance, ahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

jbo3 said:


> Not even the point. The point is, they are trespassing and IF THEY GOT HURT, guess who gets sued?
> 
> I'm sorry, but my parents made sure I understood how to respect other peoples property and the consequences that came if I didn't!


Not to mention that the kids or their parents might not sue but their insurance company would. The kids or their parents have no control over that! Bottom line is trespassing is still trespassing if someone who OWNS the land doesn't want anyone there regaurdless of their age.


----------



## yoda4x4

jcsanders79-xt said:


> Not to mention that the kids or their parents might not sue but their insurance company would. The kids or their parents have no control over that! Bottom line is trespassing is still trespassing if someone who OWNS the land doesn't want anyone there regaurdless of their age.


In the older days this would be a non-issue, but nowadays, there are too many sue-happy lawyers and judges that are willing to give these ridiculous verdicts.

So, by playing with TODAY'S rules, the kids are trespassing and need to stay off of property they are not allowed on.

David


----------



## hivoltg

AmishArcher said:


> NOTE TO EVERYONE READING THIS POST: PLEASE STOP QUOTING THE POST W/ THE BIG OUTTIE! JUST REFER TO IT AS OUTTIE POST AS THAT PICTURE WILL BE HAUNTING ME TONIGHT AS I ATTEMPT TO SLEEP.
> 
> thank you in advance, ahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!




Are you talking about this one?



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












Or this one?












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/


:darkbeer:


----------



## SANDBAGGER

my eyes.....................o-o-o-h!!!! The agony!!


----------



## butchtango

I actually know this guy but still no reason for him to be driving a 4-wheeler through my food plot!!!

I actually have pictures of deer that were taken a few minutes before...that he ran off because he was driving the 4-wheeler through there. The bad part about it is that it's a dead end so not only did he drive through there he had to make a loop back through there!!!!


----------



## AmishArcher

BAN ON HIVOLTG PLEASE!!! haha


----------



## ciscokid

AmishArcher said:


> BAN ON HIVOLTG PLEASE!!! haha


+2 



It is funny but it got old quick!


----------



## nrcole

I just checked my camera this morning and found these pictures. The date seems to be wrong. I found that it was 9 days off. I have that corrected now. The part that bothers me the most about this is that the first picture with the fawn, was just a few minutes before he drove throught the creek. Since he drove through, I have only a couple of pictures of deer. Before that I was getting about 20 a day. Very disapointed! ukey:

Atleast he didn't take the camera or card........


----------



## fatrooster77

NRCOLE, At least we waved goodbeye. Do you know who he is?


----------



## nrcole

No, we will be asking around. It is a very small community, 400 people. Someone is bound to know.


----------



## hrnhunter

bump for a great thread


----------



## MikeTN

Didn't get pictures...

SOmeone took my CD card out of one of my cameras though....

I don't care about the card. That's cheap. I just hate that they may have seen the seer on it....

We just aobut have people broken of going in on our property, but something like that sure won't help.

Makes me think I need to set a camera to watch the camera instead of the deer.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

ttt


----------



## pwoller

*He must be lost*


----------



## Punch_Free4L

:roll:


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Bump*

for one of the BEST threads in this forum.


----------



## Will P.

The oil company out for a joy ride...


----------



## C Broad Arrow

Interesting times ... and how do you get these guys to stop... you can't really unless you want them finding ways to screw up your stand areas, and destroy your equipment.


----------



## tn_huntress

C Broad Arrow said:


> Interesting times ... and how do you get these guys to stop... you can't really unless you want them finding ways to screw up your stand areas, and destroy your equipment.


I'd say some 2x4's with some very long nails pointing up would stop them in their tracks.


----------



## yoda4x4

Will P. said:


> The oil company out for a joy ride...


You want these guys to stop... Call their company and let them know that you have proof that several of their employees are trespassing on your property. And while you don't wish to go this route, you may be forced to take legal criminal and civil action that could cost their company big $$$. Then give them a copy of the pics and tell them that you expect this type of activity to immediately stop.

David


----------



## michigander II

Here's a guy who was exploring on his quad . I printed off the pic and went around to all the neighbors. I found out it was the neighbors father in law. I informed them to tell him if he wants a tour of the property, come and see me. Otherwise, "Stay Off". Have not seen him since.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

michigander II said:


> Here's a guy who was exploring on his quad . I printed off the pic and went around to all the neighbors. I found out it was the neighbors father in law. I informed them to tell him if he wants a tour of the property, come and see me. Otherwise, "Stay Off". Have not seen him since.


Isn't it awesome when you have a pic to shove in their face!!!:wink:


----------



## Rembrandt1

This guy was caught trespassing with stolen shed antlers....property owner caught him on camera. The whole incident made the local talk radio show. Here's more on this story... http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=352620&highlight=poacher


----------



## 7mag_Jake

*well*



ebayollis said:


> yea heaven forbid some kids playing in your driveway...lets alert the church elders....geez man their just kids!


In La if a kid or tresspasser, of age or not gets injured on your property for any reason, tresspassing or not, you are liable for their injuries. Thats why I would tell them to get the F off my land.


----------



## lostboy9

Just pulled the card on my trail cam and got this guy taking a ride through my food plot........


----------



## plemaste

Ooooops,

They've got a camera on the tree! I'd better leave.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*checking out my feeder*

Don't know who this guy is and he literally 50 feet off the edge of the front yard, checking out the feeder we use to keep the squirrels and ***** happy.

Wonder who he's calling or how he even got there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*PA's season opened on Sat and ...*

the "lost-ones" were lost on the Thursday before the season???? Just so happend he was lost within 5 feet of one of my mineral sites???????


----------



## wingbone

I've had this stupid urge to dress up my two year old in some circa 1800's clothes and let him walk by my buddy's camera at about 3:00a.m. That or a real old woman. That would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Timber Hawk

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


My new scene saver!!


----------



## johnboy1

wingbone said:


> I've had this stupid urge to dress up my two year old in some circa 1800's clothes and let him walk by my buddy's camera at about 3:00a.m. That or a real old woman. That would scare the crap out of me.


Now that would be hilarious do it on Halloween


----------



## BADJEDI

Gotta love hunting next to a county park, but that's where the deer are bedding. We get a lot of trespassers. Apparently they can't read "NO TRESPASSING" signs very well.


----------



## scrapejuice

BADJEDI said:


> Gotta love hunting next to a county park, but that's where the deer are bedding. We get a lot of trespassers. Apparently they can't read "NO TRESPASSING" signs very well.
> 
> View attachment 463795


Odd time for a family to be taking a leisure walk. At Night??


----------



## scrapejuice

*Hmmmmmm!*

Wonder what this guy is up to with the big fillet knife??

1. Has/going to cut somebody?

2. Harvest his pot plants?


----------



## silver_yummies

BADJEDI said:


> Gotta love hunting next to a county park, but that's where the deer are bedding. We get a lot of trespassers. Apparently they can't read "NO TRESPASSING" signs very well.
> 
> View attachment 463795


I am surprised the flash didn't make them the least bit curious


----------



## silver_yummies

scrapejuice said:


> Wonder what this guy is up to with the big fillet knife??
> 
> 1. Has/going to cut somebody?
> 
> 2. Harvest his pot plants?


I would say it was time to harvest his pot plants.


----------



## The Bonecrusher

i guess it is time to put up the 5 ft electric fences to keep some of those un-wanted two legged animals out


----------



## tn_huntress

Bump for a great thread!


----------



## strikerII

12-Ringer said:


> Don't know who this guy is and he literally 50 feet off the edge of the front yard, checking out the feeder we use to keep the squirrels and ***** happy.
> 
> Wonder who he's calling or how he even got there.


Well judging by his size, I think chubby came to eat the **** food!


----------



## bushmaster1

ttt


----------



## foxtail

12-Ringer said:


> Don't know who this guy is and he literally 50 feet off the edge of the front yard, checking out the feeder we use to keep the squirrels and ***** happy.
> 
> Wonder who he's calling or how he even got there.


My guess is that Porky is calling the cops on you to claim you are baiting deer.

If the cops do come to see you, show them the pics and insist that you would like to press tresspassing charges against him.


----------



## Blanchje

yoda4x4 said:


> I think I would've had another conversation with them. One that would've ended with, "if you do it again, you'll be talking with the police about why you are trespassing on my property". But that's just me.
> 
> Is it me or do the rest of you feel that you should take a hard-lined approach with trespassers?
> 
> David


They had already had their warning. I would be talking to the sheriff.


----------



## tn_huntress

Timber Hawk said:


> My new scene saver!!


Heck yeah, sexy man of the year!!


----------



## plemaste

michbowbender said:


> First off, let me say I don't own this land, but have permission to use it, and have had for about 6 years now. Good spot, but I have no say and do not want to lose it, so I will cope :zip:. Some pics from exactly one year ago, and some from this past week. The good news is that when it gets to be "serious time", most of this will be over. :darkbeer:


Everything from deer to Hell's angels to an Amish drive by!

You need to just pave that place!


----------



## Hartley1998

*tresspasser*

Here is a nice one scouting out my area.


----------



## tn_huntress

At least he's friendly :darkbeer:


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Baiting .....*

Is legal in our Wildlife Managment Unit. Hasn't proven successful though. The kids sure do get a kick out of the ***** and turkey:wink:

J




foxtail said:


> My guess is that Porky is calling the cops on you to claim you are baiting deer.
> 
> If the cops do come to see you, show them the pics and insist that you would like to press tresspassing charges against him.


----------



## 10-Point

I cannot wait till whoever has a cuddeback over a trophy rock in the corner of a cornfield checks out his pics! First off he probably has some pics of the chopper taking the corn off and then me and my brother drove around the field and said whats that laying over there? lol My brother walks over and says its a trophy rock and he has a cuddeback like yours on that tree. Then yesterday I was riding my horse around the same field so I rode up and stopped over his trophy rock and so he will have a pic of me on my steed! I have no idea whos it is and doubt he has permission on that property and he is gonna be pi$$ed! By the way I do have permission to hunt it but usually just use it to jump deer out of the brush along the creek during shotgun season.


----------



## James Vee

10 point, why would you go out of your way to be an ass? You 'doubt' the guy has permission? Maybe he does have it. Sounds like a good way to lose your permissive rights. Hope he shows his pics to the landowner.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

James Vee said:


> 10 point, why would you go out of your way to be an ass? You 'doubt' the guy has permission? Maybe he does have it. Sounds like a good way to lose your permissive rights. Hope he shows his pics to the landowner.



Yep thats not good if that fellow has permission....
But if he don't, then its pretty funny


----------



## bn2hunt

Noticed my camera was sitting crooked on the tree when I was walking out from my stand last week. Pulled the cam because the lcd was not working and checked it when I got home. This is what I found. Sent it to a couple of the neighbors, one of which is a police man, and nobody new who they might be. He is going to make sure the local police see the pic as well as the game warden. The only people that are supposed to be on this property are my neighbor and me but the last two years we have been having a lot of problems with trespassers. Going to replace the cam with an IR cam so maybe they won't see the flash at night at least.


----------



## NY911

Wonder whats in they hands?


----------



## martinarcher1

Got this trespasser a couple of years ago, never found out who he is. I asked around with no luck, never had any problems though. No shirt, no shoes, no clue he's getting his pic taken!


----------



## outdooraholic

HAHA...looks like he just rolled outta bed or something. you didnt find a sleeping bag out there did ya? terrible


----------



## EKUHUNTER

martinarcher....where abouts do you live???


----------



## martinarcher1

I live SW of Topeka... this pic was at my father-in-laws farm, SW of Overbrook, KS.


----------



## bersh

I'd like to do something about this trespasser. Eats all the food, leaves big dumps hidden in the yard for the dog to find and roll in, and tears up the new grass I just planted. Pics are foggy, but I accidentally deleted the better ones.


----------



## silver_yummies

He looking at the fall colors or what? Weird.


----------



## Hartley1998

*Another trespasser*

The date is wrong on the camera but the time and temp is right.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

When and if you catch this guy,you should ask hey....why the long face?


----------



## midnightrider28

*bump for a fun thread*

bump


----------



## JeffreySlayR

:ranger: 

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Bear Bow

*He is an unfriendly thief*

This dude tried to cut my cable on this trail cam. He almost suceeded. He got it half in two. Luckily my uncle decided to hunt there that day and caught him doing this. He left shortly there after, but here is his photos.

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/buckboy170/IMG_0341.jpg

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/buckboy170/IMG_0323.jpg

I despise a thief and he is also a liar, he told my uncle it was his cam he had left in here from two years ago.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

That guy should be easy to pick out in a crowd.


----------



## Southpaw38

Why would Willie Nelson resort to doing this??


----------



## Zappem

Bear Bow

Do you hear Dueling Banjo’s when you’re around your camera? Remember if you hear squealing pigs “ Don’t Investigate”.


----------



## hivoltg

Bear Bow
I've seen that guy before! I'll see if I can dig up a picture


----------



## kycamtrakker

Bear Bow said:


> This dude tried to cut my cable on this trail cam. He almost suceeded. He got it half in two. Luckily my uncle decided to hunt there that day and caught him doing this. He left shortly there after, but here is his photos.
> 
> http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/buckboy170/IMG_0341.jpg
> 
> http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/buckboy170/IMG_0323.jpg
> 
> I despise a thief and he is also a liar, he told my uncle it was his cam he had left in here from two years ago.


looks like popcorn sutton the big moonshine runner on the history channel...lol


----------



## kpresley84

wonder whats in that "home made" cigarette in his mouth.....:darkbeer:


----------



## JimmyG

Great thread...A few years ago I had several pictures of 3 guys in suites & tie's with brief cases and pistols walking in and out of the woods I hunt, I reside in southern NJ so of couarse I'm think Tony Soprano type guys so being a good citizen and friends with the local police I gave them the pictures after weeks of investigation they found the perpetrators ....college students making a gangster movie! We all were releaved, never did get the pictures back!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

:bump2:


----------



## abps1

Great thread!


----------



## James Vee

couple pictures from October.


----------



## clo650

more, more


----------



## 12 point

I had 2 seperate cameras catch these trespassers on my own property. I don't know who they are or what they were doing but there was nothing in season to hunt..


----------



## yoda4x4

12 point said:


> I had 2 seperate cameras catch these trespassers on my own property. I don't know who they are or what they were doing but there was nothing in season to hunt..


As you probably have seen already, this guy's carrying a handgun, not to mention the shotgun. I'd get this idiot prosecuted as fast as you can.

David


----------



## Zappem

Amazing!! Those people are right on top of the camera and did not even see it.


----------



## deadaim

martinarcher1 said:


> Got this trespasser a couple of years ago, never found out who he is. I asked around with no luck, never had any problems though. No shirt, no shoes, no clue he's getting his pic taken!



Looks like somebody may have took him snipe hunting...........


----------



## Southpaw38

I don't know what everyone else thinks but she sure don't look like she's the Rambo type. Don't guess he kidnapped her did he???


----------



## shaffer88

Will P. said:


> The oil company out for a joy ride...


taking pride in not only their own land but yours as well


----------



## 206Moose

Notice the rifle. Muzzleloader season was open.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

NTYMADATER said:


> Notice the rifle. Muzzleloader season was open.


Just go to town and find the shortest guy around...and you'll get your man!
That guy is like 3' tall.


----------



## Big_tojo

I love this thread!!! Keep it going!!!


----------



## Buckslayer76

martinarcher1 said:


> Got this trespasser a couple of years ago, never found out who he is. I asked around with no luck, never had any problems though. No shirt, no shoes, no clue he's getting his pic taken!


looks like eminem found his way to your spot! :rofl:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

James Vee said:


> couple pictures from October.


Looks like Robin Williams found your hunting spot.:tongue:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

:bump2:


----------



## WayBeau

fatrooster77 said:


> ebayollis, it is all about respect. The kids are in the barn as well, and god forbid they get hurt, it will not be their parent's homeowners insurance that foots the bill. I back him 100%


With the way a lot of people are sue happy these days, he could lose the shirt off his back. I'd put up signs and tell the parents that you don't want their kids playing on your property. If it continues, contact the local authorities. 

Cover your rear. That's the name of the game.


----------



## jason060788

:bump2:


----------



## BowtechAlly563

lets see some more this thread is awsome!


----------



## BrownBagn

bump


----------



## RobfromMass

12 point said:


> I had 2 seperate cameras catch these trespassers on my own property. I don't know who they are or what they were doing but there was nothing in season to hunt..




Rambo is helping his wife look for her missing earring!:darkbeer:


----------



## JCbowhunter

ummm yeah......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

wow people in west virgina real have nothing to do and yeah they must be starving nawing on corn in the woods lol


----------



## kingvjack

martinarcher1 said:


> Got this trespasser a couple of years ago, never found out who he is. I asked around with no luck, never had any problems though. No shirt, no shoes, no clue he's getting his pic taken!


I absolutely hate wakin up like that...
Damn slippery nipples :thumbs_do


----------



## JCbowhunter

bhearn1974 said:


> wow people in west virgina real have nothing to do and yeah they must be starving nawing on corn in the woods lol


The guy's my friend... I went to check the camera one day and found this on it and i got a good laugh out of it.

yes wv can get boring.... but were all pretty laid back and find stuff like this amusing haha...


----------



## tn_huntress

JCbowhunter said:


> ummm yeah......



What would he score??? LOL


----------



## bhanks55

*gotta*

love those excercisers that TRESPASS and BRING THEIR FREAKING DOGS TO RUN THROUGH YOUR PROPERTY.


----------



## bhanks55

*just a second*

later you catch the culprit.


----------



## WVHoyt

Same old trouble makers.


----------



## WVHoyt

Sorry about the double pic. I meant to include this one.


----------



## baz77

Well I went and checked my cams from the food plot today and found this 
I have a pretty good idea as to who this is. I'll know for sure this afternoon


----------



## jason060788

baz77 said:


> Well I went and checked my cams from the food plot today and found this
> I have a pretty good idea as to who this is. I'll know for sure this afternoon


Those Buckeye people are RUDE... Let us know if you find out who he is!!


----------



## davejohnson2

follow the trax


----------



## Zappem

bump!!!!


----------



## BulletProof

ttt


----------



## bonker

*Bad Guys*


----------



## bonker

*Mo bad guys*


----------



## [email protected]

With all of the ATV pics that are on this thread, I know what I would do........
I would get some cheap nails and ____________________ You fill in the blank! That would stop that @#%&!!!


----------



## strikerII

RobfromMass said:


> Rambo is helping his wife look for her missing earring!:darkbeer:





12 point said:


> I had 2 seperate cameras catch these trespassers on my own property. I don't know who they are or what they were doing but there was nothing in season to hunt..


That guy is pretty serious, with the custom worked .45 on his back hip, looks like he means business. Is there a war going on in Pa. we don't know about?


----------



## Punch_Free4L

bonker said:


> View attachment 498499
> 
> 
> View attachment 498501
> 
> 
> View attachment 498502
> 
> 
> View attachment 498503
> 
> 
> View attachment 498504


I would be finding out who all the **** hunters are in your immediate area.


----------



## bonker

This trespasser is in grave danger of getting a bullet....


----------



## bonker




----------



## 12-Ringer

*Another bump*

for the best thread in this subforum


----------



## bonker

Not trespasser, an inspector looking at soybeans. ]


----------



## muley40

This is one of the best posts that I have seen on at, I`am buying some cameras,


----------



## Groundshrinkage

bonker said:


> Not trespasser, an inspector looking at soybeans. ]
> View attachment 500259


----------



## NY911

bonker said:


> View attachment 498719
> 
> 
> This trespasser is in grave danger of getting a bullet....


Why? It has a collar - it is OBVIOUSLY not a wild dog.


----------



## bonker

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Why? It has a collar - it is OBVIOUSLY not a wild dog.


He's a dumper- skin & bones now, he's been running around here all fall. Saw him a couple of times messing around amongst the cattle, upsetting cows with young calves. Very skittish & cagey acting.


----------



## Idahodawg

strikerII said:


> That guy is pretty serious, with the custom worked .45 on his back hip, looks like he means business. Is there a war going on in Pa. we don't know about?


Yeah, with the trigger completely exposed and the safety partially exposed. Would serve him right to get it hung on a branch and shoot himself in the (Forest Gump voice) butt-ocks.

"It's just a flesh wound."

We don't have a problem with trespassers on our property, but we do have a problem with people shooting deer off our property from the road. Hmmm...I think I know a good spot or two for trail cams next year.


----------



## NY911

bonker said:


> He's a dumper- skin & bones now, he's been running around here all fall. Saw him a couple of times messing around amongst the cattle, upsetting cows with young calves. Very skittish & cagey acting.



10-4!:slice:


----------



## tn_huntress

I love this thread!


----------



## slughunter

Here is one from a few years back:

No front liscense plate:


----------



## nealinMO

I've got 33 arces of CRP that used to be great for quail, I guess I now know why I can't find a covey anywhere!!


----------



## JPN

I caught this guy a few days later sitting in my stand. He said he thought he was on his father in laws property, which is about 300 yards away from where I caught him.


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas

A first for me. This guy made a pass once, twice, then apparently decided to sit in the stand for the evening. Interesting how he 'lost' his blaze orange when he settled down....


----------



## 12-Ringer

*another one*

55 yards off of the driveway into the property??? ONLY 80 yards from the house


----------



## Gadestroyer74

you know who he is kinda weird


----------



## 12-Ringer

*pretty sure*



bhearn1974 said:


> you know who he is kinda weird


it's my uncle's brother-in-law. We brought him there once or twice a couple of years ago. Haven't seen him in years, I'm on the confirmation trail to find out?????


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i dont know the whole but thats kinda weird just to be walkign around and no one seen him there in awhile


----------



## 12-Ringer

*yup*



bhearn1974 said:


> i dont know the whole but thats kinda weird just to be walkign around and no one seen him there in awhile


you said it.


----------



## FLDXT

Just joyriding...right by my stands.


----------



## Dchiefransom

Most of those people riding ATVs look like they should be on foot walking off some of those calories.


----------



## ztc92

I have multiple pictures of the neighbor running cattle through our field in order to get to his 2nd field. However, he always gives us a heads up, and we are ok with him doing that. I just wish I would remember to turn off my camera. I get all excited about having 100 pictures.....and 90 of them are just cows lol.


----------



## Zappem

Bump!!!!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

man that was alot of post and pics i had to go thru, just had to make sure you didn't have my face on any of them!....:wink:


----------



## mainemountain

to bad it wasent leagel to but up a set gun instead of camera!


----------



## wis_archer

FEDIE316 said:


> How about this one!
> View attachment 402417


First thing that popped into my mind is "It must be a WDNR warden". Then I looked at where your from


----------



## trinibob

bump love this stuff


----------



## hillbillyboy

i saw some a while back that actually showed some guys carrying a stolen stand out. needless to say, the pictures helped catch and prosecute the pair. dont you just love it when scum gets whats coming?


----------



## Chesta22

We had some tresspassers joy riding on our place during archery season. They found two of our cameras, and managed to delete all the pictures off the cards. We were just glad they didn't take the cameras, feeders, stands, etc... We have a plan this year, in case they or someone else attempts the same thing.:wink:


----------



## Jason Balazs

Here is one from a guy who was camped across from my camp during elk season. I hate that Colorado has Muzzle Loading in combination with archery for a week. 

These yahhooo's come up there and just run a muck... I blurred out his intelligence level on the photo, and had a nice sit-down with him after I pulled the photo's off of the camera that night on my lap top..

He left the mountain the next morning. Not sure if it was something I said..:embara:


----------



## tackscall

LOL Sweet lid he's got there!


----------



## hrnhunter

looks like a bobble head





Jason Balazs said:


> Here is one from a guy who was camped across from my camp during elk season. I hate that Colorado has Muzzle Loading in combination with archery for a week.
> 
> These yahhooo's come up there and just run a muck... I blurred out his intelligence level on the photo, and had a nice sit-down with him after I pulled the photo's off of the camera that night on my lap top..
> 
> He left the mountain the next morning. Not sure if it was something I said..:embara:


----------



## tn_huntress

:bump: for an entertaining thread!


----------



## Ders26c

Love this thread!!! BUMP TTT


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Posted these way back when*



12-Ringer said:


> We NEVER take our horses on your property


but I finally had the opportunity to meet with these two. Once again, they denied ever riding on the property. When I shared these pics, they took a different, more volatile-type attitude. I simply told them I only wanted the truth. The fact that they ride through the property doesn't really bother me, but when I ask to archery hunt on their neighboring 125 acres and they shoot me down because they don't want anyone to bother their horses. Once they calmed down, we had a great discussion and they shared that they are having problems with vandals near their barn. They asked me to set-up a few of my IR cams and guess what.....I have a new 125 acres to hunt this season. :teeth::smile::tongue:


----------



## ztc92

12-Ringer said:


> but I finally had the opportunity to meet with these two. Once again, they denied ever riding on the property. When I shared these pics, they took a different, more volatile-type attitude. I simply told them I only wanted the truth. The fact that they ride through the property doesn't really bother me, but when I ask to archery hunt on their neighboring 125 acres and they shoot me down because they don't want anyone to bother their horses. Once they calmed down, we had a great discussion and they shared that they are having problems with vandals near their barn. They asked me to set-up a few of my IR cams and guess what.....I have a new 125 acres to hunt this season. :teeth::smile::tongue:


Isn't it great when things work out great for both partys? Too bad this couldn't happen all the time.


----------



## razortec 0001

Great thread!


----------



## Usingmyrights

I've been wanting to get a camera. The property I hunted last year was having signs of trespassers toward the end of the year. I went out there last week to retrieve the top portion of my climber (one of the stands they had setup was basically just a platform to stand on, so I brought out the top half of my climber to have a place to sit.) I was glad and somewhat surprized to see it was still there. I'm thinking about buying the property since its for sale was doing a walkthough to see where I might put a house and looking for sheds. Deer season is long gone, turkey season isn't here yet and I think that 12ga #4 is a little much for shooting tree rats so someone has been out there up to no good.


----------



## IA/MOhuntingman

I would have some nice frickin pictures if trepassin SOBs didnt nad me and my buddies cameras.


----------



## SilverFlash

:cow: moooooove ttt


----------



## Tecumseh

RobfromMass said:


> Rambo is helping his wife look for her missing earring!:darkbeer:


This looks like it could turn into a Deliverance situation.


----------



## tn_huntress

12-Ringer said:


> but I finally had the opportunity to meet with these two. Once again, they denied ever riding on the property. When I shared these pics, they took a different, more volatile-type attitude. I simply told them I only wanted the truth. The fact that they ride through the property doesn't really bother me, but when I ask to archery hunt on their neighboring 125 acres and they shoot me down because they don't want anyone to bother their horses. Once they calmed down, we had a great discussion and they shared that they are having problems with vandals near their barn. They asked me to set-up a few of my IR cams and guess what.....I have a new 125 acres to hunt this season. :teeth::smile::tongue:


Nice ending!!


----------



## Violator

I haven't heard much good, around here, about these Remington cameras.....I think this one is doing a FINE job.
This last stretch, we were NOT able to get back over there to get it picked up.....I reset it on Dec. 15th and the last photo was taken March first.....not bad battery proformance - I.M.O.
Anyway, this is the neighbor's Son in law.......he's been kind of a problem. My Brother was HAPPY (kinda) to finally get a photo of the guy.


----------



## tn_huntress

Violator said:


> I haven't heard much good, around here, about these Remington cameras.....I think this one is doing a FINE job.
> This last stretch, we were NOT able to get back over there to get it picked up.....I reset it on Dec. 15th and the last photo was taken March first.....not bad battery proformance - I.M.O.
> Anyway, this is the neighbor's Son in law.......he's been kind of a problem. My Brother was HAPPY (kinda) to finally get a photo of the guy.


You have a ghost!!


----------



## congoking

this should be a form lol


----------



## Violator

tn_huntress said:


> You have a ghost!!


Yes. 
The ONLY issue I have had with it was "short lived".....for what ever reason, when I first started to use this camera - the time and date was never correct....but then, without me doing anything to it - it now keeps the correct time.
Other than that - it has worked very well....much MUCH better than either of the Stealth Cams I have....but I still rank the Moultrie I40 above all of the ones I have.


----------



## ztc92

Violator said:


> Yes.
> The ONLY issue I have had with it was "short lived".....for what ever reason, when I first started to use this camera - the time and date was never correct....but then, without me doing anything to it - it now keeps the correct time.
> Other than that - it has worked very well....much MUCH better than either of the Stealth Cams I have....but I still rank the Moultrie I40 above all of the ones I have.



I love my new I60! And Im in the process of getting some pictures of a neighbor who has been taking walks with their dog through our field. I'll post them if I get any.


----------



## AF Martin

you want to talk about a screw up, i had a cam stolen last april (08) i was pulling some stands and noticed my camera on the tree i had it on, so i pulled it and there was no card, so i put it in the house and forgot it for a couple of days, i got a call to do some ADC work on a farm so i went to get a cam to find the problem animals location, when i pulled the camera out of the casing to change the batteries there was my card and bigger the pooooooo these idiots stole my camera moved it to there property took some pics then brought it back almost a year later i have a clear pic of him and a younger guy, i will post some pics later


----------



## Zappem

AF Martin said:


> you want to talk about a screw up, i had a cam stolen last april (08) i was pulling some stands and noticed my camera on the tree i had it on, so i pulled it and there was no card, so i put it in the house and forgot it for a couple of days, i got a call to do some ADC work on a farm so i went to get a cam to find the problem animals location, when i pulled the camera out of the casing to change the batteries there was my card and bigger the pooooooo these idiots stole my camera moved it to there property took some pics then brought it back almost a year later i have a clear pic of him and a younger guy, i will post some pics later


I’m glad you got your camera back. The guy who stole your camera must not be the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*hasn't happened to me but.....*



AF Martin said:


> you want to talk about a screw up, i had a cam stolen last april (08) i was pulling some stands and noticed my camera on the tree i had it on, so i pulled it and there was no card, so i put it in the house and forgot it for a couple of days, i got a call to do some ADC work on a farm so i went to get a cam to find the problem animals location, when i pulled the camera out of the casing to change the batteries there was my card and bigger the pooooooo these idiots stole my camera moved it to there property took some pics then brought it back almost a year later i have a clear pic of him and a younger guy, i will post some pics later


I have heard similar stories that typcially inolve the cams that have the security passwords etc... One guy was telling me just last week that he lost three of his cams to thieves. He was confident they followed his tracks in the snow to the cams as they were located in some pretty secluded areas where he has never had any problems in the past. He went back two weeks after loosing the cams and they were all back. They were not attached to the trees and the cable locks, and cards were missing, but at least the cams were back. I'm guessing the thieves couldn't figure them out, experienced a moment of remorse, and returned teh cams.....
That guy was lucky.....
I bet it was some new crossbow hunters scouting new areas:sad::zip::mg::zip::wink:


----------



## AF Martin

*some pics*

OK here are a couple of pictures, they took the camera and the first PICS are 2 months after it was taken, then there are 5 days of PICS, then it is another 2 more months before they turned it back on


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Looks like*

the D40.....
Maybe they didn't like the slow trigger:mg:
Just kidding - glad you got your cams back. It is really disgusting that other "sportsman" would take them. Obviusly these two jerks weren't kids goofing around or PETA-type disturbing your environment, they were out to ruin your day. Makes me sick........:sad:


----------



## yoda4x4

12-Ringer said:


> the D40.....
> Maybe they didn't like the slow trigger:mg:
> Just kidding - glad you got your cams back. It is really disgusting that other "sportsman" would take them. Obviusly these two jerks weren't kids goofing around or PETA-type disturbing your environment, they were out to ruin your day. Makes me sick........:sad:


That's really pretty messed up. Some people just cannot help being the scumbags that they are.

David


----------



## AKAirForce

*Love this thread*

I hope I don't ever have anything to contribute.


----------



## bparks35




----------



## BWBUCKS

:smile:well thats not too bad to have for a trespasser


----------



## silver_yummies

bparks35 said:


>


I like what I see


----------



## scottnorthwest

bparks35 said:


>


I think she scores around 32B, I would bag her and mount her if she is in season....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

silver_yummies said:


> I like what I see


i dont know if thats his wife or girlfriend but i would wana get to know her more closely lol


----------



## swamphunter1968

scrapejuice said:


> Wonder what this guy is up to with the big fillet knife??
> 
> 1. Has/going to cut somebody?
> 
> 2. Harvest his pot plants?



Looking for a quiet place to sit and slit his wrists.... :mg:


----------



## waterwolves

bparks35 said:


>


She can trespass onto my land anytime!


----------



## King

waterwolves said:


> She can trespass onto my land anytime!


I second that!


----------



## 1Badboy

where are all the good looking nudist walking round the woods anyway..............
some of you guys are lucky , just cards gone the *****holes that stole my camera brought bolt cutters 3/4 mile in the woods and ran out to a car waiting for them 
i m not done with them yet!


----------



## MarcC

Bump. I love this thread.


----------



## BeachBow

*Like the sign says!!!*

This kinda says it all...


----------



## onlyone

Great sign!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

3 guys enjoying a walk on my property..


----------



## BBO

Heres one where the guy threw his furniture out his 2nd story balcony, then dumped it in the roofers dumpster 
This was with a ScoutGuard SG550


----------



## NY911

HAHAHABUSTED!!!!!!!!!

They even stop to look around!


----------



## team_realtree

tresspasers piss me off had 8 ameristep tree steps stolen today


----------



## Jersey Ray

NOTE: ***Please Refrain from Posting any Pictures that Contain NUDITY or anything else that is Not Suitable for people of All Ages to View. It is Against the Rules of this Website and People who do Not Follow these Rules will be Dealt with Accordingly*** Thanks,J.R. P.S. Heres a Link to the Rules so there are No Excuses... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=3&a=59


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Jersey Ray said:


> NOTE: ***Please Refrain from Posting any Pictures that Contain NUDITY or anything else that is Not Suitable for people of All Ages to View. It is Against the Rules of this Website and People who do Not Follow these Rules will be Dealt with Accordingly*** Thanks,J.R. P.S. Heres a Link to the Rules so there are No Excuses... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=3&a=59



Any nude pics you can PM to Ray or I to...umm...decide if they're suitable:thumbs_up:chortle:

Send Ray the guys...I'll take the others :wink:


----------



## Jersey Ray

Kelly Johnson said:


> Any nude pics you can PM to Ray or I to...umm...decide if they're suitable:thumbs_up:chortle:
> 
> Send Ray the guys...I'll take the others :wink:


I think Kelly meant,VICE,VERSA being we All Know his Taste... ukey: :tongue: :caked: :slapper: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## tsch72

*Son of a ....gun!*

Had somebody walking through our property last year now this guy on his 4 wheeler. There are no 2 tracks on the place yet he decided to make his way into the middle of our section and drive around. We had several picture of him on the same day. I was just happy our stands and cameras weren't gone! Still ticks me off that somebody has the nerve to blatantly trespass like this!


----------



## BulletProof

Bump


----------



## Kenny Borel

keep'em coming!!!


----------



## huntnFiend

No clue who this guy is. I am pretty sure he or another trespasser also uses my stands to bowhunt the property.


----------



## tackscall

How can anyone be comfortable trespassing and sitting in another hunter's stand??


----------



## huntnFiend

I would never have the guts to do it, but it has been a major problem. My dad caught a guy in his stand a couple of years ago, just kicked him off and told him never to come back, he didn't get a name and has never seen the guy again. Since then I have had a couple of stands completely adjusted on me and I am the only person using them :angry: If I catch somebody in one the DNR will be called!!!


----------



## TheKingofKings

My fav. trespasser so far! 


This is the best thread on the entire forum hands down!


----------



## TheKingofKings

bparks35 said:


>


Whoops...that was the fav.


----------



## scottnorthwest

TTT, need some new pictures!!!!!!


----------



## outdooraholic

scottnorthwest said:


> TTT, need some new pictures!!!!!!


entertainment asside, i hope we never see another one


----------



## sudol2007

great thread keep em comin


----------



## yoda4x4

outdooraholic said:


> entertainment asside, i hope we never see another one


I completely agree. No more pics mean no more trespassers. Isn't that the goal?

David


----------



## Lee774

Punch_Free4L said:


> View attachment 401405



Is that a posted sign on the tree behind him?


----------



## BBO

Here is a funny one to add to the thread. This is were the Trophy cam caught my not so nice neighbors helping themselves to my fruit tree They would come by just minutes before I would come home....... Lets just say no one stops for a pit stop anymore:nyah:


----------



## Wirtbowhunter

Here's a neighbor on a nature walk right by my mineral site


----------



## BeachBow

Nice sign...


----------



## midget777

These are great pics!!


----------



## mr_evans2u

I can't believe how many people just ignore private property.


----------



## bartman3562

*Date*



huntnFiend said:


> No clue who this guy is. I am pretty sure he or another trespasser also uses my stands to bowhunt the property.


If the date is correct, what would be in season that you could use a shotgun on 9-13?????


----------



## jbo3

bartman3562 said:


> If the date is correct, what would be in season that you could use a shotgun on 9-13?????


Dove


----------



## huntnFiend

the date is not correct. I believe he was turkey hunting.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

ttt


----------



## winterkill

*darn farmers!!!*

i guess you gotta trim up the food plots before they get to high. iv gotta post signs for the guys on the four wheelers!


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

TTT I know there has to be more pics/stories!


----------



## onlyone

I think the guy in the first pic is on the lease. The other two guys I don't think should be there.


----------



## JB800

Here's mine!


----------



## waterwolves

JB800 said:


> Here's mine!


Big boy!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Yes!!!!!*

The best thread in the forum is ALIVE again....keep em' comin':tongue:


----------



## Violator

waterwolves said:


> Big boy!!!!


Exactly what I was thinking!!!!


----------



## JeffreySlayR

JB800 said:


> Here's mine!


Yeah...looks like you first, better have lunch, and bring some help...or a large caliber.


----------



## Chihua33

JB800 said:


> Here's mine!



I bet hes thinking..."I wonder if I can snap this tree in half with my huge muscles!"


hahah
:set1_rolf2:


----------



## NY911

Thats no trespasser - thats Henry Rollins!


----------



## KansasNative

This has to be one of my all time favorite threads.

Keep em coming!


----------



## King

It's a shame so many people have the kahunas to do this.


----------



## FredGarvin

That's the first time I've ever seen anyone out in some hunting area that is wearing an Ambercrombie & Fitch shirt. Maybe he'd be better off sticking to "stalking" around the mall instead of the woods :set1_rolf2:


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Great thread, keep em coming.


----------



## UntouchableNess

KansasNative said:


> This has to be one of my all time favorite threads.


In a train-wreck-ish sort of way.....

Bummer to get one of these pics, but sharing it on AT..... PRICELESS!!

Thankfully I don't have anything to share but realize it is probably only a matter of time.:sad:


----------



## Okie918

Best thread ever............:darkbeer:


----------



## FF BAYNE

Nothing wrong with that pic


----------



## FF BAYNE

silver_yummies said:


> i like what i see


nothing wrong with that pic where u huntin at


----------



## fiveohrsp

FredGarvin said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen anyone out in some hunting area that is wearing an Ambercrombie & Fitch shirt. Maybe he'd be better off sticking to "stalking" around the mall instead of the woods :set1_rolf2:


interested in why it matters what you wear outside of hunting?


----------



## MNmike

*another vermin*

I had not been to the cabin in a month only to find a 50# lick and log rolled over.

i retrieved the trail camera to see if it could of been a large bear.

Only to find this pos two weekends in a row. My neighbors adopted grandkid from hell. 

When I confronted him about it he denied that it could be anyone he knows.

that is when I handed him 10 pictures of her and her boy toy.

Needless he ate his words.


----------



## NY911

MNmike said:


> I had not been to the cabin in a month only to find a 50# lick and log rolled over.
> 
> i retrieved the trail camera to see if it could of been a large bear.
> 
> Only to find this pos two weekends in a row. My neighbors adopted grandkid from hell.
> 
> When I confronted him about it he denied that it could be anyone he knows.
> 
> that is when I handed him 10 pictures of her and her boy toy.
> 
> Needless he ate his words.



HAHHAHAHAAAA BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## yoda4x4

MNmike said:


> I had not been to the cabin in a month only to find a 50# lick and log rolled over.
> 
> i retrieved the trail camera to see if it could of been a large bear.
> 
> Only to find this pos two weekends in a row. My neighbors adopted grandkid from hell.
> 
> When I confronted him about it he denied that it could be anyone he knows.
> 
> that is when I handed him 10 pictures of her and her boy toy.
> 
> Needless he ate his words.


Did you go to the cops with these photos? Please tell us that you at least threatened to go to the cops.  This stuff really pisses me off.

David


----------



## Fugitive6

It really ticks me off when people can't keep there hands off of other peoples belongings. My brother in law just had his homebrew lifted. I feel as bad as he does about it.


----------



## MNmike

*No*



yoda4x4 said:


> Did you go to the cops with these photos? Please tell us that you at least threatened to go to the cops.  This stuff really pisses me off.
> 
> David


But I made it known about hunter harrasment laws and the DNR.:wink:


----------



## outdooraholic

well i was hoping id never be able to "join the ranks" but last weekend it happened. bunch of LOCAL geezers joyriding around toronto, ks. "checkin out the public land" as they said. nevermind all the purple


----------



## guidehunter28

those guys look like hard core hunters hahahahhha


----------



## Cajun H

This is a great thread!


----------



## Swagg

This is like " Hunters Most Wanted" ............ Has anyone ever ID anyone from these postings?????


----------



## beast

t.t.t.


----------



## fatrooster77

I forgot they even have seatbelts!


----------



## 12-Ringer

*checkin' my fleet*

everyday this week (yes it takes that long) - I hope I won't have anything to post, but have a feeling I will

TTT anyway


----------



## bl00dtrail

great thread, Its a shame this problem exists....


----------



## Cannonball08

Here are some I have gotten


----------



## Bigbuckingdeer

*Awesome thread*

Bump for a great thread. Keep it up...


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

ttt


----------



## ig25

scottnorthwest said:


> i think she scores around 32b, i would bag her and mount her if she is in season....


lmah


----------



## USNAVY8251

*Got it*



SilentSniper said:


> He was way off the beaten path.


An Amish crop circle!


----------



## king0581

Unfortunately I finally have one of my own....
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
I dont know who this guy is but I have been in touch with the landowner that joins my property and he says it cant be any of his guys or him. I have never meet this guy face to face, but I'm supposed to meet him Saturday so we will see. I have been having problems with these guys being to lazy to open their own gate and going out through my property and I have since put a stop to that.....


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Alot of ATV's I hate them, people think it gives them a right to go where ever they want because they now can.


----------



## tazman7

No pics...but I was sitting in my stand yesterday and out walks two kids, one carrying a bow in camo and the other is in a camo jacket, jeans and bright white shoes...they come walking through the center of the field straight towards where i was sitting, i wave at them and they take off running the other way...half hour later these little f***s came out into the field doing donuts in a john deer gator.... lets just say they got away before i could find out where they live...ill keep my eye out.. little sons of *****es.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

*impossible*



Punch_Free4L said:


> That last pic looks like "The Man"


unless there's a doughnut just off camera...must have stepped in a yellow jacket nest.


----------



## RecordKeeper

*Caught my neighbor's hairy white ass trespassing!*

Actually, he is a great neighbor. Keeps an eye on everything. I'm not such a fan of his jackass however...


----------



## ponchbuster

awsome thread


----------



## falcon-1964

Here's mine. This guy has been trespassing for years never any photos. Finally got a couple. And this july I caught him 50 yards from the house late on morning. After some words and him shooting of his pistol as he was leaving, he was arrested. I now have a restraining order and a trespass order. He is still going to court.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Wow*



falcon-1964 said:


> Here's mine. This guy has been trespassing for years never any photos. Finally got a couple. And this july I caught him 50 yards from the house late on morning. After some words and him shooting of his pistol as he was leaving, he was arrested. I now have a restraining order and a trespass order. He is still going to court.


That sucks - don't give up on the prosecution - it can get pretty "bothersome", but htis nut case needs to be handled.


----------



## MNmike

*wow!*



falcon-1964 said:


> Here's mine. This guy has been trespassing for years never any photos. Finally got a couple. And this july I caught him 50 yards from the house late on morning. After some words and him shooting of his pistol as he was leaving, he was arrested. I now have a restraining order and a trespass order. He is still going to court.


Was he directing the shots at you?

That may have been a speedy trial by MNmike had he been.


----------



## Cannonball08

Here are some recent


----------



## JLB555

This has been the best thread yet keep them coming. I love it!


----------



## ig25

*ttt*

ttt
:darkbeer:


----------



## Zappem

ttt


----------



## danray

I got one today!!!!


----------



## hitman846

danray said:


> I got one today!!!!
> View attachment 671600


I didn't know Manson got out....


----------



## bowhunter130

bonker said:


> View attachment 498499
> 
> 
> View attachment 498501
> 
> 
> View attachment 498502
> 
> 
> View attachment 498503
> 
> 
> View attachment 498504




thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


----------



## Mike05

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


So you are saying since you are a **** hunter you are aloud to be on my property without permission? Also if you are leaving human sent IT will effect the way deer move on MY LAND.


----------



## beast

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


most of the **** hunters around here ask in advance during daylight hours, that way thay can string several farms together for their hunt. around here it's called common courtesy


----------



## neo71665

Mike05 said:


> So you are saying since you are a **** hunter you are aloud to be on my property without permission? Also if you are leaving human sent IT will effect the way deer move on MY LAND.



I'm not taking up for him trespassing but **** hunters more often then not make the dear move during the day instead of the night. We used to **** hunt all the time before my dads back went out and seen more deer on out property during the day back then compared to now.


----------



## fmb

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


yeah you can help where your dogs run, keep them on a leash, only run them in a fenced enclosure are 2 things that come to mind. If youre on property you dont have permission to be on youre trespassing and youre a trespasser...if the shoe fits wear it


----------



## jbo3

fmb said:


> yeah you can help where your dogs run, keep them on a leash, only run them in a fenced enclosure are 2 things that come to mind. If youre on property you dont have permission to be on youre trespassing and youre a trespasser...if the shoe fits wear it


Depends what State you're in. 

IF he is only retrieving a dog and depending on what State you're in, he can trespass to get the dog (not armed though!). But he surely can't do what these guys look like they're doing!!


----------



## ravensgait

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


A trespassing **** hunter is what you are. Might leave the keys to your house on every property you trespass on so the owners can return the favor and wander through your house some night..

The guy doesn't ask in the day because he doesn't care that the land is someone else private property. Randy


----------



## ohio34

bparks35 said:


>


Can you say WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueRidge

A thread you never want to post in, but now I have one as well. Carrying a rifle a full week before rifle season opens. The camera flash must have gotten his attention because I didn't get a second pic.


----------



## bowhunter130

Mike05 said:


> So you are saying since you are a **** hunter you are aloud to be on my property without permission? Also if you are leaving human sent IT will effect the way deer move on MY LAND.


no not at all... and i would try to stay off your property ... but sometimes ***** will run 4 miles and if your dog goes on trail that far at 2 oclock in the morning you cant help it and wouldnt you rather them just go get the dog and ****. .... Or would you rather them call you, WAKE YOU UP, THEN GO GET THE DOG??? just wandering...


----------



## bowhunter130

fmb said:


> yeah you can help where your dogs run, keep them on a leash, only run them in a fenced enclosure are 2 things that come to mind. If youre on property you dont have permission to be on youre trespassing and youre a trespasser...if the shoe fits wear it



Look as stated b4 i am a deer hunter and love it... BUT you cannot hunt your dog on a leash... and you go ahead and try to fence a **** in,,, its not like they can climb or anything... geez have some common sense... and maybe the guy should have asked,,, maybe he didnt care... but i can tell you one thing.. if that camera was NEVER there you woulda had absolutley no idea he was there bcuz it will not mess up your hunting... not one bit!!! This angers me... soem of you guys are dumb.. sorry but you are.. i agree with you about the tresspassing thing but saying **** hunting screws up deer hunting is ******ed... if anything it helps it... I **** hunt the same property i deer hunt and see tons of deer!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## king0581

bowhunter130 said:


> Look as stated b4 i am a deer hunter and love it... BUT you cannot hunt your dog on a leash... and you go ahead and try to fence a **** in,,, its not like they can climb or anything... geez have some common sense... and maybe the guy should have asked,,, maybe he didnt care... but i can tell you one thing.. if that camera was NEVER there you woulda had absolutley no idea he was there bcuz it will not mess up your hunting... not one bit!!! This angers me... soem of you guys are dumb.. sorry but you are.. i agree with you about the tresspassing thing but saying **** hunting screws up deer hunting is ******ed... if anything it helps it... I **** hunt the same property i deer hunt and see tons of deer!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


I have one question.... When you deer hunt, do you use any kind of scent killer?


----------



## BlueRidge

king0581 said:


> I have one question.... When you deer hunt, do you use any kind of scent killer?


LOL, good post.


----------



## bowhunter130

not normally... maybe on occasion


----------



## FLDXT

bowhunter130 said:


> Look as stated b4 i am a deer hunter and love it... BUT you cannot hunt your dog on a leash... and you go ahead and try to fence a **** in,,, its not like they can climb or anything... geez have some common sense... and maybe the guy should have asked,,, maybe he didnt care... but i can tell you one thing.. if that camera was NEVER there you woulda had absolutley no idea he was there bcuz it will not mess up your hunting... not one bit!!! This angers me... soem of you guys are dumb.. sorry but you are.. i agree with you about the tresspassing thing but saying **** hunting screws up deer hunting is ******ed... if anything it helps it... I **** hunt the same property i deer hunt and see tons of deer!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:



We hog hunt with dogs fairly regularly but shut down during deer season because it in fact does hurt the deer hunting. We will NOT run dogs on any property we deer hunt during or near deer season for this reason. How do you figure that a pack of dogs and people stomping through the woods at all hours will not impact deer movement or bump deer from their bedding/feeding areas? Just wondering.


----------



## kjwhfsd

fatrooster77 said:


> ebayollis, it is all about respect. The kids are in the barn as well, and god forbid they get hurt, it will not be their parent's homeowners insurance that foots the bill. I back him 100%


Oh my god 2 boys playing in a old barn the world is coming to a end. I guess that you think they need to be inside on the comp. God frobid they get hurt you dont know that he would be sued over it. there are still people that would not blame him for it.


----------



## king0581

FLDXT said:


> We hog hunt with dogs fairly regularly but shut down during deer season because it in fact does hurt the deer hunting. We will NOT run dogs on any property we deer hunt during or near deer season for this reason. How do you figure that a pack of dogs and people stomping through the woods at all hours will not impact deer movement or bump deer from their bedding/feeding areas? Just wondering.


Good post!


----------



## bowhunter130

look im gonna quit posting on this now cause i dont want banned... BUT im telling you if anything it helps, and mmakes them move more during day... as long as your dog wont run a deer it does nothing


----------



## johnboy1975

A deer is going to move when the chase comes at them. Ive seen it a thousand times running coyotes and *****..I guess your just saying that the deer just stands there and lets the dog pass?? I guess Im one of the dumb ones because I have never seen a deer do that. But besides all that if you dont have permission to be on the land its trespassing plain and simple. Its their land their right on who goes on their property for any reason. JMHO


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Back to pics guys.If everyone starts arguing...they will :lock1:


----------



## foxtail

bowhunter130 said:


> no not at all... and i would try to stay off your property ... but sometimes ***** will run 4 miles and if your dog goes on trail that far at 2 oclock in the morning you cant help it and wouldnt you rather them just go get the dog and ****. .... Or would you rather them call you, WAKE YOU UP, THEN GO GET THE DOG??? just wandering...


People who run their dogs on my property and many I go on, would be pulling their dog out of a 220.


----------



## Mapes

I would have pictures to post on this, oh yeah thats right,they took my 2 cameras and three treestands down..forgot about that.


----------



## JasonM

johnboy1975 said:


> A deer is going to move when the chase comes at them. Ive seen it a thousand times running coyotes and *****..I guess your just saying that the deer just stands there and lets the dog pass?? I guess Im one of the dumb ones because I have never seen a deer do that. But besides all that if you dont have permission to be on the land its trespassing plain and simple. Its their land their right on who goes on their property for any reason. JMHO


Actually the times I have coonhunted deer seem to bed down a lay low. I have seen several deer within 20 to 30 yards of myself and dogs treed. Bedded down, staying low like they are invisible? I think he has a point. If the deer are forced to bed up at night they would probably move more during the day.JMHO


----------



## CaptPete

If you guys want to discuss(argue) about whether or not coonhunters tresspass & if they bother the deer, start your own thread in the bow hunting section. This thread is suppose to be kind of fun thread & you guys are sucking the fun out of it!  


Kevin


:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## uglymike

Outstanding thread, keep 'em coming.


----------



## neo71665

JasonM said:


> Actually the times I have coonhunted deer seem to bed down a lay low. I have seen several deer within 20 to 30 yards of myself and dogs treed. Bedded down, staying low like they are invisible? I think he has a point. If the deer are forced to bed up at night they would probably move more during the day.JMHO



Been **** hunting for almost 15 years and have seen this first hand, like I've already said it makes the deer lay low. I've been out hunting at night and dang near stepped on deer because they were hiding. Sometimes you see them watching you walking 20 yards away Somebody just always looking for an excuse for why deer aint moving in an area. Its never the fact maybe the deer just aint moving around where they are hunting.


I'm going out hunting tonight on another clubs land. They been bugging us for 3 weeks to come hunt it cause all the pressure has the deer bedded during the day and they want us to come in to change the routine.


----------



## jace

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


You are a trespasser plain and simple, dont matter what your dogs do. You are a tresspasser.


----------



## judger101

exactly, i know you cant help where your dogs run, but if you dont have permission to go on the land its not legal, plain and simple. and yes I would rather you came to my door at 3 in the morning and asked for permission than go trampling around where you shouldnt be


----------



## Punch_Free4L

CaptPete said:


> If you guys want to discuss(argue) about whether or not coonhunters tresspass & if they bother the deer, start your own thread in the bow hunting section. This thread is suppose to be kind of fun thread & you guys are sucking the fun out of it!
> 
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> :focus::focus::focus:


:nod:


----------



## 12-Ringer

*I was thinking*



punch_free4l said:


> :nod:


the same thing!!!!!!!


----------



## 3darcher2

12-Ringer said:


> the same thing!!!!!!!


Me three


----------



## hitman846

This guy is more than a liitle off course......no wonder the rut seemed a little slow!!!!!


----------



## Techy

cool thread! Keep them coming. :darkbeer:


----------



## fmb

bowhunter130 said:


> Look as stated b4 i am a deer hunter and love it... BUT you cannot hunt your dog on a leash... and you go ahead and try to fence a **** in,,, its not like they can climb or anything... geez have some common sense... and maybe the guy should have asked,,, maybe he didnt care... but i can tell you one thing.. if that camera was NEVER there you woulda had absolutley no idea he was there bcuz it will not mess up your hunting... not one bit!!! This angers me... soem of you guys are dumb.. sorry but you are.. i agree with you about the tresspassing thing but saying **** hunting screws up deer hunting is ******ed... if anything it helps it... I **** hunt the same property i deer hunt and see tons of deer!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


last post on this in this thread....youre a trespasser if you are on property you dont have permission to be on. It has nothing to do with disrupting deer activity, its a property rights issue. If you cant control your dogs stop hunting with them...see how easy that is.


----------



## JasonM

Somebody had to have the last word. 

Well, :iamwithstupid: Coonhunters should control them dogs. Run along side of them so you know when they are getting close to property lines, or better yet. Educate them hounds with a plat book. Just explain to them that if that **** they are chasing crosses a property line they should forget about em. Very simple. So, :focus:


----------



## fmb

more trespasser pics please!


----------



## 206Moose

I can't believe noboby has used the old "dogs can't read" line yet. Tresspassing is tresspassing no matter what excuse you want to use. I have a few pictures of **** hunters myself.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

NTYMADATER said:


> I can't believe noboby has used the old "dogs can't read" line yet. Tresspassing is tresspassing no matter what excuse you want to use. *I have a few pictures of **** hunters myself*.


Well.....where are they? :59:


----------



## 206Moose

Punch_Free4L said:


> Well.....where are they? :59:


The game warden has them.


----------



## Estine

id like to see some more trespasser pics instead of talking about **** hunters unless you have a pic of a **** hunter trespassing :set1_punch::teeth:


----------



## Nailer

I have a couple but I don't know how to post them. If anyone can help I will put em up. I know there is directions here but I still cant get it done.


----------



## kdornski

I joined the club bird hunters

tresspassers (600 x 450).jpg (120.1 KB)


----------



## cptbrain

Great thread. Unfortunately this happens, keep the pic's coming!


----------



## Nailer

This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. We did get things worked out. Look at the times of photos to see the story.


----------



## Retch

Nailer said:


> This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. We did get things worked out. Look at the times of photos to see the story.


Wow! I hope you at least got an apology. It's funny how the best spots are always on property lines.


----------



## sirkle

Nailer said:


> This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. *We did get things worked out.* Look at the times of photos to see the story.


How did you do that? :wink:


----------



## tackscall

He didn't even drag it back to his own property to gut it??


----------



## dbn23

bparks35 said:


>


I'd rather have pics of this instead of deer lol.


----------



## Whaack

Nailer said:


> This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. We did get things worked out. Look at the times of photos to see the story.


Ya don't get better evidence than that! WOW!


----------



## deertracker

Anyone see this yet?

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...hief-says-he-was-protecting-deer?cmpid=121609


----------



## sirkle

deertracker said:


> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...hief-says-he-was-protecting-deer?cmpid=121609


Haha BUSTED!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

kdornski said:


> I joined the club bird hunters
> 
> tresspassers (600 x 450).jpg (120.1 KB)


That dude looks like Paul Sr. from Orange County Choppers! :wink:


----------



## kdornski

Well I found out who they are and was invited over for lunch the other day. We had quail and a few drinks LOL. They said sorry and next time they will ask before tresspassing. Now hes interested in buying one of my setups so he can see whos in his woods. Guess there are some honest tresspassers


----------



## yoda4x4

kdornski said:


> Well I found out who they are and was invited over for lunch the other day. We had quail and a few drinks LOL. They said sorry and next time they will ask before tresspassing. Now hes interested in buying one of my setups so he can see whos in his woods. Guess there are some honest tresspassers


They're full of crap. There's no such thing as an honest trespasser.

I'm guessing it's me but alot of you guys that catch these losers and don't prosecute must be soft or something. By the time I would be done with them they would be begging for someone to put them in jail. I HATE THIEVES!

David


----------



## preacherjack

Don't have a pic, but someone kept shooting right below me last year. I shoot a bow even in gun season. This guy was shooting a gun or rifle. I knew he was across the property line but couldn't catch him. The game warden lived just up the road so I decided one evening to stop by and chat with him about it. He was a jerk. Come to find out it was his son and even himself!
Talk about protecting and serving?


----------



## juststartin12

jace said:


> You are a trespasser plain and simple, dont matter what your dogs do. You are a tresspasser.


Thank God we have a right to retrieve law in Kentucky cause if my $1500 dog goes on your property and trees a **** you better be dang sure that Im going to get her. If it is 3 am and I can hear the dog, I would rather someone go get it and leave than to come and wake me up. People can not help where a dog and **** goes to. To the guy who said to hunt them in a pen, go and hunt deer in a pen and post it up here. I know you will get hammered because of that.


----------



## swampboss

deertracker said:


> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...hief-says-he-was-protecting-deer?cmpid=121609


Wow, I never thought about animal rights types stealing stands and cameras.
One more type to worry about. I have a place where I would like to do the same thing. I am saving my POS broken Wildgame IR4 to use as a dummy camera. I think I will wait until it is hot weather so it won't be comfortable to wear face masks.


----------



## deertracker

swampboss said:


> Wow, I never thought about animal rights types stealing stands and cameras.
> One more type to worry about. I have a place where I would like to do the same thing. I am saving my POS broken Wildgame IR4 to use as a dummy camera. I think I will wait until it is hot weather so it won't be comfortable to wear face masks.


put your camera high and camo it well or it will be gone too.


----------



## yoda4x4

AdvanTimberLou said:


> That dude looks like Paul Sr. from Orange County Choppers! :wink:


Nah, he's too small. Paul Sr is a big dude.

David


----------



## kicker30

So I assume all you holy rollers saying, "Prosecute everyone t the fullest," and "There's no excuse for anything," or, "There is no such thing as an honest mistake," or anything of the like, have all of your property properly posted? I know the trespassing laws vary from state to state, but in many places if your land is not PROPERLY posted and they haven't previously been warned, then they are NOT trespassing. Don't get me wrong, I have no used for someone who repeatedly goes on someone else's PROPOERLY posted land or ignores warning and they should be prosecuted, but a random person you have never spoken to before that isn't on PROPERLY posted property in many cases is not trespassing.


----------



## hawkeyestate

My grandpa owns 260 acres right where he lives and there is a creek that runs right through the entire property, with 40 yard buffer strips of crp all along it. Also, has a nice 4 acre grove with pine trees, honey suckle, plum thickets, and tall timber. Corn an bean fields all around. Lives about a mile outside of a small town of 200, so everyone knows everybody. This scumbag an his brother have asked plenty of times to hunt, have been turned down every time. We have it posted at every entry, and even a sign at the end of the driveway next to the mail box. Yet we have caught them more than once tresspassing. They are dumb enough to even try it when my grandparents have the whole family over for dinner. They were driving the crp on 4-wheelers with loaded shot guns. It was the last straw for me so I got in my truck an hauled ass out there. In the most non threatening way possible, I told them how good of friends my uncle is with the county sheriff(hunting partners), and I also let them check out my semi-auto .223 ar-15 coyote rifle. They haven't been back since.


----------



## sirkle

hawkeyestate said:


> My grandpa owns 260 acres right where he lives and there is a creek that runs right through the entire property, with 40 yard buffer strips of crp all along it. Also, has a nice 4 acre grove with pine trees, honey suckle, plum thickets, and tall timber. Corn an bean fields all around. Lives about a mile outside of a small town of 200, so everyone knows everybody. This scumbag an his brother have asked plenty of times to hunt, have been turned down every time. We have it posted at every entry, and even a sign at the end of the driveway next to the mail box. Yet we have caught them more than once tresspassing. They are dumb enough to even try it when my grandparents have the whole family over for dinner. They were driving the crp on 4-wheelers with loaded shot guns. It was the last straw for me so I got in my truck an hauled ass out there. In the most non threatening way possible, I told them how good of friends my uncle is with the county sheriff(hunting partners), and I also let them check out my semi-auto .223 ar-15 coyote rifle. They haven't been back since.



:set1_rolf2: Atta' boy! 

I love AR's. My fiance refers to it as my "big scary black gun." She's right.


----------



## yoda4x4

kicker30 said:


> So I assume all you holy rollers saying, "Prosecute everyone t the fullest," and "There's no excuse for anything," or, "There is no such thing as an honest mistake," or anything of the like, have all of your property properly posted? I know the trespassing laws vary from state to state, but in many places if your land is not PROPERLY posted and they haven't previously been warned, then they are NOT trespassing. Don't get me wrong, I have no used for someone who repeatedly goes on someone else's PROPOERLY posted land or ignores warning and they should be prosecuted, but a random person you have never spoken to before that isn't on PROPERLY posted property in many cases is not trespassing.


Sorry dude, but in today's day and age where there's tons of information about land access, topo maps, Google Earth, GPS's... etc, there's no excuse for walking on someone else's property. In NJ, it is NOT the landowner's responsibility to post his/her land. It is the hunter's responsibility to know where they are and to make sure they are not trespassing. There simply is no excuse for walking/hunting somewhere you don't belong. Luckily for these people, I don't own my own hunting property because anyone illegally on my property and caught would have the book thrown at them.

David


----------



## Zappem

So where are the trespasser pic's ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## UntouchableNess

Well, it finally happened, I found images of trespassers on two cards today. From the way they were looking and acting, I wondered if they came off the neighbors to the south. One phone call and I got things sorted out. I'm figuring they won't be back.:wink:


----------



## hoyt 07

I always wondered about the neighbors and after purchasing a cam my hunch was right. There walking right through my food plot.


----------



## dxtbuck002

i love this thread keep them coming


----------



## mahocnc

Wow...so much entertaining!..thanks for sharing!
Haven't read all yet, lots of good thread!


----------



## Obsession11

great thread


----------



## fmb

juststartin12 said:


> Thank God we have a right to retrieve law in Kentucky cause if my $1500 dog goes on your property and trees a **** you better be dang sure that Im going to get her. If it is 3 am and I can hear the dog, I would rather someone go get it and leave than to come and wake me up. People can not help where a dog and **** goes to. To the guy who said to hunt them in a pen, go and hunt deer in a pen and post it up here. I know you will get hammered because of that.


another trespasser heard from


----------



## Art May

*Interesting pics*

:thumbs_up


----------



## hitman846

kicker30 said:


> So I assume all you holy rollers saying, "Prosecute everyone t the fullest," and "There's no excuse for anything," or, "There is no such thing as an honest mistake," or anything of the like, have all of your property properly posted? I know the trespassing laws vary from state to state, but in many places if your land is not PROPERLY posted and they haven't previously been warned, then they are NOT trespassing. Don't get me wrong, I have no used for someone who repeatedly goes on someone else's PROPOERLY posted land or ignores warning and they should be prosecuted, but a random person you have never spoken to before that isn't on PROPERLY posted property in many cases is not trespassing.





yoda4x4 said:


> Sorry dude, but in today's day and age where there's tons of information about land access, topo maps, Google Earth, GPS's... etc, there's no excuse for walking on someone else's property. In NJ, it is NOT the landowner's responsibility to post his/her land. It is the hunter's responsibility to know where they are and to make sure they are not trespassing. There simply is no excuse for walking/hunting somewhere you don't belong. Luckily for these people, I don't own my own hunting property because anyone illegally on my property and caught would have the book thrown at them.
> 
> David


I agree Yoda...100%


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

i got one crazy trespasser..


----------



## waywardson

Got two pics of this guy in a 3 day period during the Ohio late muzzleloader season. Wish I could have been there to see him...the landowner has said no more warnings...just call law enforcement.


----------



## AmishArcher

waywardson said:


> Got two pics of this guy in a 3 day period during the Ohio late muzzleloader season. Wish I could have been there to see him...the landowner has said no more warnings...just call law enforcement.


WOW! Hope you nail those guys!


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Uh oh ..........*



















Completely forgot this cam was out, taking inventory of my fleet to prepare to re-deploy and realized I was missing one. When out to retrieve this morning and look what I found:angry: pic was taken in November


----------



## 12-Ringer

*this cam*

is 2.5 miles from the nearest road and this guy has a cup of coffee I am wondering if this is the homeless guy that I have heard some rumors about........


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

12-Ringer said:


> is 2.5 miles from the nearest road and this guy has a cup of coffee I am wondering if this is the homeless guy that I have heard some rumors about........


well, if he was homeless where would he get a cup and coffee from?:wink:


----------



## swampboss

Quote- well, if he was homeless where would he get a cup and coffee from?

From his camp in the woods , might be creek water in the cup ??


----------



## SlimTastic

Looks like 12-Ringer got a pic of Hunlee's cousin...he's pry out for tomorrows trophy today...Great Thread Guys!


----------



## NY911

SlimTastic said:


> Looks like 12-Ringer got a pic of Hunlee's cousin...he's pry out for tomorrows trophy today...Great Thread Guys!


LOL...thought the same...on a side not - that is a beautiful spot!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

*NO No NO*



SlimTastic said:


> Looks like 12-Ringer got a pic of Hunlee's cousin...he's pry out for tomorrows trophy today...Great Thread Guys!


keep Hunlee off of this thread and out of this subforum - I almost didn't post the pic as I knew the reference would surface - he plagues enough of this site:zip::wink::tongue::zip:ukey::tongue:ukey:


----------



## pastorjim08

In all my years of putting out cameras, I have never gotten a picture of a trespasser.....until today! I checked three cameras today and had three trespassers, one on each camera......agghh!!

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## 12-Ringer

*wow*

the arrogance - hope you find the jerk


----------



## silver_yummies

I can't believe they did not steal the camera. Lucky they left it I suppose, but still what scumbags.


----------



## Whaack

pastorjim08 said:


> In all my years of putting out cameras, I have never gotten a picture of a trespasser.....until today! I checked three cameras today and had three trespassers, one on each camera......agghh!!
> 
> [URL="http://[/URL]



If you catch that guy that waves I hope you put the fear of God in him.....


----------



## waywardson

Pastor Jim, you've got good enough footage of their faces to turn that in to law enforcemet. Given the cockiness shown by them, I would do it. The guy I got the pics of is walking in from a neighboring subdivision across the tracks. As long as permission holds for next year, there will be enough posted signs in that area (although not required in Ohio) that he and others will have no excuse.


----------



## pastorjim08

waywardson said:


> Pastor Jim, you've got good enough footage of their faces to turn that in to law enforcemet. Given the cockiness shown by them, I would do it. The guy I got the pics of is walking in from a neighboring subdivision across the tracks. As long as permission holds for next year, there will be enough posted signs in that area (although not required in Ohio) that he and others will have no excuse.


My wife, who works in the media department of the local college, took the vids and pics to work with her yesterday and enhanced them to the point where the faces are very clear. I plan on turning these pics over to the CO as all three were carrying firearms and I didn't see the first bit of orange, not to mention the trespassing.

Blessings.....Pastorjim


----------



## swampboss

pastorjim08 said:


> My wife, who works in the media department of the local college, took the vids and pics to work with her yesterday and enhanced them to the point where the faces are very clear. I plan on turning these pics over to the CO as all three were carrying firearms and I didn't see the first bit of orange, not to mention the trespassing.
> 
> Blessings.....Pastorjim


Keep, us updated on this. Did you have your cameras in lock boxes? also what kind of camera has the audio ?


----------



## pastorjim08

swampboss said:


> Keep, us updated on this. Did you have your cameras in lock boxes? also what kind of camera has the audio ?



Yes, all my cameras are in lock-boxes, lagbolted to the tree, and secured with a python lock. Not impossible to take but it would sure be a lot of trouble. What I worry about more than anything is if someone got frustrated trying to take it, they would just blow it away with their gun. To answer your question about the video with sound, it is a Leafriver IR7SS. My wife just purchased it a couple of weeks ago for me.

Blessings.....Pastorjim


----------



## Violator

pastorjim08 said:


> My wife, who works in the media department of the local college, took the vids and pics to work with her yesterday and enhanced them to the point where the faces are very clear. I plan on turning these pics over to the CO as all three were carrying firearms and I didn't see the first bit of orange, not to mention the trespassing.
> 
> Blessings.....Pastorjim


ATTABOY.... :thumbs_up Please, keep us posted.


----------



## BHMTitan

Well, I got one too! This past Thur at 9:30 am. Does anyone know what he's carrying? Looks like some kind of tree seat. And on his back, looks like shooting sticks.


----------



## modeclan

Looks like a lock on of some type to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*I think*

a seat and sticks


----------



## raybird2112

Just wondering if anyone has seen this fella before? Checked the cam on my brother's property, and low and behold, a trespasser. There are a lot of yote hunters in this area, maybe its one of those guys looking for a lost dog? Anyhow, I hope I meet him someday.


----------



## mudpossum

Top


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY

awesome thread......ttt


----------



## snaildarter

Here is one I got a few weeks ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*good lookin'*



snaildarter said:


> Here is one I got a few weeks ago.


pup!


----------



## Bow Coach

A power companies vehicle (the competition to who services this property) and their UTV.











This guy used stolen credit cards to buy our cameras. He stopped in, we stalled him, and called the sheriff.


----------



## Chihua33

:thumbs_up

hah thats awesome.




> This guy used stolen credit cards to buy our cameras. He stopped in, we stalled him, and called the sheriff.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## seacowboy

got them coming and going rabbit hunting.


----------



## dac

12-Ringer said:


> is 2.5 miles from the nearest road and this guy has a cup of coffee I am wondering if this is the homeless guy that I have heard some rumors about........


Maybe he was lookin for you to bring you something hot to drink:tongue:


----------



## Ghostbuck

12-Ringer said:


> is 2.5 miles from the nearest road and this guy has a cup of coffee I am wondering if this is the homeless guy that I have heard some rumors about........


This one gives me the creeps. I keep hearing that banjo music in my head......


----------



## Zappem

Banjo Music......Good!

Squeal like a pig.......Bad! lol


----------



## silver_yummies

Zappem said:


> Banjo Music......Good!
> 
> Squeal like a pig.......Bad! lol


Referring to the movie Deliverance??


----------



## Zappem

You've seen the movie!


----------



## razortec 0001

I got this pic and the time is correct, but no idea who is fooling around, guess I should be happy they didnt take the cam


----------



## Cannonball08

razortec 0001 said:


> I got this pic and the time is correct, but no idea who is fooling around, guess I should be happy they didnt take the cam




How far would someone have to walk to get to the cam that early in the morn.? Seems like they really went out of their way.


----------



## razortec 0001

3/4 of a mile. However my ladder stand was taken as well, so maybe they were telling me FU...


----------



## shwillbur7

razortec 0001 said:


> I got this pic and the time is correct, but no idea who is fooling around, guess I should be happy they didnt take the cam


is that the mask from the "saw" movies? who takes that with them to steal stuff?


----------



## Ed Blankinship

This is a mile from the nearest dwelling. At my deer stand.


----------



## silver_yummies

Zappem said:


> You've seen the movie!



Sure have - own it for some reason....some scenes in it make me ukey:


----------



## Zappem

silver_yummies said:


> Sure have - own it for some reason....some scenes in it make me ukey:


I hear ya!


----------



## Teh Wicked

Wow there are some epics tresspassers out there...

Anyways, I notice alot of you guys putting cams next to ATV type trails or old logging roads im assuming?

You guys want a great way to catch the tresspassers? Put the camera at the gate if there is one. If there is no gate, get some property ribbon, the big roll of red tape that is like $1 for 100' of the brihgt orange or red ribbon. Make a ribbon gate across the trail with trailers hanging off the main band. The a sign in the middle of the road that says something like "Food Plot Ahead, Please do not tresspass"... Then if you suspect tresspassers, put your trail cam up at the make shift gate. People never look around when taking down a simple gate like that. SNAP! BUSTED!!! My friend Chris does this and its amazing how many he gets coming up to the gate and reading the sign and turning away. then the few slack jaws how take it down and drive right over it with an ATV.


----------



## Postless65

ttt


----------



## Kenny Borel

Been a while. Bringin' it back up!!!


----------



## MNmike

*November 8th*

2nd day of rifle season and one day after I closed up the cabin.


----------



## dxtbuck002

glad this is back ttt


----------



## jwatts

With any luck I will have some pictures to add soon. We set 2 cams out a few weeks back. One had a ton of pictures. A trespasser, most likely turkey hunting, decided they needed the other one. I am planning to set up an old 35mm trail cam as a dummy and place my other about 10' up a tree facing that one to see if I can get a picture. Since Sunday is the end of our turkey season I doubt I get any pictures, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Ed Blankinship

I have had a camera stolen also, sorry about your loss. There are some real creeps that roam the woods.

Ed


----------



## silver_yummies

:darkbeer:


----------



## hitman846

jwatts said:


> With any luck I will have some pictures to add soon. We set 2 cams out a few weeks back. One had a ton of pictures. A trespasser, most likely turkey hunting, decided they needed the other one. I am planning to set up an old 35mm trail cam as a dummy and place my other about 10' up a tree facing that one to see if I can get a picture. Since Sunday is the end of our turkey season I doubt I get any pictures, but it's worth a shot.


I hope you catch him!!!


----------



## ttank0789

Not sure if this is a trespasser or not. Looks like it may be someone looking at it from the side. What do you think? Could quite possibly be the land owner.


----------



## Zappem

Do you know him?


----------



## ttank0789

Thanks for cleaning that up! And yes I know him. I also feel like a bit of a dumb*****. I see that backwards hoyt hat every time I look in the mirror! Because of where it is I approach it from the back of the tree and it must have snapped one when I right when I came around the tree. Shoulda been able to tell who it was by looking at the time and date. Must have looked at them wrong...


----------



## King

ttank0789 said:


> Thanks for cleaning that up! And yes I know him. I also feel like a bit of a dumb*****. I see that backwards hoyt hat every time I look in the mirror! Because of where it is I approach it from the back of the tree and it must have snapped one when I right when I came around the tree. Shoulda been able to tell who it was by looking at the time and date. Must have looked at them wrong...


Now that's hilarious.


----------



## CaptPete

Make sure you press charges...it's the only to stop a tresspasser.:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Mathias

MNmike said:


> 2nd day of rifle season and one day after I closed up the cabin.


'Cause them locals know when you're gone :angry:


----------



## <-PSE--<<

bparks35 said:


>


she can trespass on my land any time


----------



## The Phantom

*States differ*

In Ohio you need permission to track across property lines. No permission, no recovery. You can call a Game Warden and they can ask the landowner for you, but that's no guarantee. However, the landowner can't keep it, either. If you don't shoot it, you can't tag it. (And we all know nobody breaks THAT law)! :wink:



jbo3 said:


> You don't need their help. At least in Louisiana, you have the right to recover an animal you shot, even if you have to cross fences. The only thing is, you must leave your weapon on your property.
> 
> Of course, it's much better to have a good relationship with your neighbors, but if they are constantly trespassing, then they are dirtbags anyway and don't deserve chance after change.
> 
> Time to be a hard arse about it in my book.


----------



## Big Eazy

bparks35 said:


>


I would hate to see her go....but I sure would LOVE to watch her leave. :dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## beast

ttt


----------



## morebucks

*No one new anthing*

Took me awhile to find out who the SUV belonged to


----------



## hitman846

ttank0789 said:


> thanks for cleaning that up! And yes i know him. I also feel like a bit of a dumb*****. I see that backwards hoyt hat every time i look in the mirror! Because of where it is i approach it from the back of the tree and it must have snapped one when i right when i came around the tree. Shoulda been able to tell who it was by looking at the time and date. Must have looked at them wrong...


:spit:


----------



## kwaldeier

ttt, great thread


----------



## danray

ttt


----------



## Skewerer

*Coming and going...*

...


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Why would someone be riding a horse on your land at 11:30 at night?


----------



## NaturesEcho

:smile:


----------



## Coltran03

*Haha*



NaturesEcho said:


> :smile:


I hope you know him...that is funny


----------



## ttank0789

NaturesEcho said:


> :smile:


This picture could have an incredible caption. My quick wit must be gone today because I can't think of one...


----------



## CT_bow

He would look good on your wall?


----------



## CT_bow

ttank0789 said:


> This picture could have an incredible caption. My quick wit must be gone today because I can't think of one...




He would look good on your wall?


----------



## Pine Tag

ttank0789 said:


> This picture could have an incredible caption. My quick wit must be gone today because I can't think of one...


Here's a caption for ya. "Man, I really get obsessed with hunting when the rut kicks in"


----------



## Skewerer

Punch_Free4L said:


> Why would someone be riding a horse on your land at 11:30 at night?


**** hunters? :dontknow:


----------



## Zappem

ttank0789 said:


> This picture could have an incredible caption. My quick wit must be gone today because I can't think of one...


Rut Crazed Hunter. You can see it in the eyes.


----------



## Eshel

I just went though this whole thread, and I must say, man I love it.


----------



## Just 1 More

Idiot brough the whole family for a tresspass trip


----------



## Teh Wicked

Wow...Even letting his rugrat climb into your stand...I would be on the lookout for him and his son later in the year...I would be willing to bet they will be back.


----------



## muzzy125acc

Just 1 More said:


> Idiot brough the whole family for a tresspass trip


Looks like a good clan right there.


----------



## Cannonball08

This is on our 2,200 acre lease. This guy is about 3 miles from the nearest road. Funny that it seems like he didn't even see my mineral block...LOL


----------



## lotalota

It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


----------



## The Phantom

*Which side of the line was he on?*

If he was on his property it doesn't matter how many acres he has, or how close to the line he was. Maybe he knew the deer traveled there and was waiting for the right day to hunt that spot.





Nailer said:


> This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. We did get things worked out. Look at the times of photos to see the story.


----------



## The Phantom

*Because*

they're not supposed to be there!:mg:





Punch_Free4L said:


> Why would someone be riding a horse on your land at 11:30 at night?


----------



## woods-n-water

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


This guy just looks like he's trying to get to work:moped_mazeguy::set1_rolf2:


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

ttt


----------



## Mathias

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods?


maybe checking his grow :idea1::dontknow:


----------



## nthewild

Mathias said:


> maybe checking his grow :idea1::dontknow:


man we think alike. thats exactly what i was thinking. and i'm not talkin food plots.


----------



## chemoshots

Hmmm, does this thread make anyone else a little angry? I just wonder how many people are traipsing about my family land that we haven't caught. My grandfather has on multiple occasions confronted people hunting on our land, and he always just lets them go! He's even found people living in our cabin and just let them leave. Worse yet, he found a guy that somehow "snuck" his camper around our front gates and was bow hunting out of a camper for days before my grandpa visited the land and caught him. I'd be on the phone with the police in a heartbeat. We've had broken windows, signs, ATV tracks, etc. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## Userx100

yoda4x4 said:


> They're full of crap. There's no such thing as an honest trespasser.
> 
> I'm guessing it's me but alot of you guys that catch these losers and don't prosecute must be soft or something. By the time I would be done with them they would be begging for someone to put them in jail. I HATE THIEVES!
> 
> David


Yes, after reading most of your posts I feel as if this one requires a response. How many of these pictures depicting trespassers are on land thats posted? If a man is wandering around on state land and then steps into private land in a thicket thats not marked and gets caught on a cam doesn't make him a thief. It does make him a trespasser but not an intentional one. You talk about prosecuting and making people sorry that they walked on "your" land. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that even you have trespassed at some point in your life whether you admit it on this website or not. Such harsh words for not knowing entire situations. :ranger:


----------



## beast

Userx100 said:


> Yes, after reading most of your posts I feel as if this one requires a response. How many of these pictures depicting trespassers are on land thats posted? If a man is wandering around on state land and then steps into private land in a thicket thats not marked and gets caught on a cam doesn't make him a thief. It does make him a trespasser but not an intentional one. You talk about prosecuting and making people sorry that they walked on "your" land. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that even you have trespassed at some point in your life whether you admit it on this website or not. Such harsh words for not knowing entire situations. :ranger:


very touching, what about the ones who trespass on land that's almost wallpapered with signs?And in Wis.its not required to post your land. its your responablity to know where the lines are.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ttt


----------



## Userx100

beast said:


> very touching, what about the ones who trespass on land that's almost wallpapered with signs?And in Wis.its not required to post your land. its your responablity to know where the lines are.


Obviously I find people that trespass on land thats posted to be in the wrong. But we aren't all in Wisconsin. I also fail to see what was touching about my post. I'm pretty straight forward about people being keyboard warriors.


----------



## C-Dubya

ttt


----------



## beast

Userx100 said:


> Obviously I find people that trespass on land thats posted to be in the wrong. But we aren't all in Wisconsin. I also fail to see what was touching about my post. I'm pretty straight forward about people being keyboard warriors.


the touching part is defending the lost hunter that strays onto your land,it happens, but not often,and they're easy to spot because they'll seek you out to find out where there at.I feel you have to take responsibility for your own actions including know where your at and where property lines are.


----------



## BWBUCKS

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


Omg lmao he really looks like Ricky


----------



## BiggA

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


I love the Dewalt head light!


----------



## Krayzie8rt1

Bump. Just went through the entire thread. Makes me mad but also very entertaining.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


If yer not first yer last!


----------



## cowboy6532

waterwolves said:


> She can trespass onto my land anytime!


I second that !


----------



## cowboy6532

*Here is mine*

Got this last night, no idea who it belongs to.. there is no collar on it 
Don't know if it belongs to someone or is a wild dog?


----------



## Brett K

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


This one kinda freaks me out. I would be out there with a buddy and carrying during the daylight the next day seeing where he went. This guy is up to nothing good. I would poke around and get the cops out there ASAP before you hunt there by yourself.


----------



## AR&BOW

I like the thread, but it really angers me. It is not just people trespassing, but the overall disrespect people have for everyone else and their property. People are so dam selfish and inconsiderate of others in every facet. 

We were bow hunting on our PRIVATE property this past year during opening gun season. I had left my stand to meet Dad for a few and came upon a bunch of orange. . . . . . that was not ours. Seems a guy shot a buck on neighbors property and felt it was ok to come run all over ours trying to track it. They only thing that kept me from kicking their arses off the property and calling the CO was that the kid that shot it was wearing an army uniform and on leave from the service. After shooting it he showed me a piece of bone he found from where it had been standing. I immediatly said it was time for them to leave because that bone piecewas from the deers lower leg and it would never be found now.


----------



## lotalota

Brett K said:


> This one kinda freaks me out. I would be out there with a buddy and carrying during the daylight the next day seeing where he went. This guy is up to nothing good. I would poke around and get the cops out there ASAP before you hunt there by yourself.


A week before this photo was taken I called the police and watched the officer nearly run down one of the two dirt bikers. I'm pretty sure the guy in the photo was one of them.

The photos were given to the police, and I met with the Sheriff who was collecting information about him and his buddy. The cops know where they live, and suspect them of breaking and entering and are just waiting until they have a strong enough case to arrest them. Apparently trespassing is just like a parking ticket, where they send a bill in the mail. They do much worse, so the cops want to nail them good.


----------



## cptbrain

lotalota said:


> A week before this photo was taken I called the police and watched the officer nearly run down one of the two dirt bikers. I'm pretty sure the guy in the photo was one of them.
> 
> The photos were given to the police, and I met with the Sheriff who was collecting information about him and his buddy. The cops know where they live, and suspect them of breaking and entering and are just waiting until they have a strong enough case to arrest them. Apparently trespassing is just like a parking ticket, where they send a bill in the mail. They do much worse, so the cops want to nail them good.


Keep us posted when they nail the dirtbags


----------



## Ballgame

Here's a pic of a nice looking fellow on our Central Texas Ranch. 

I'm sure he has a green card!!! 

The number of sightings around my area have gone way up in the last year or so. 

Anyone else hunting around Leakey Texas seeing the same?? 

We had our cabin broken into for the first time in 20 years of ownership, hope it doesn't become a routine.


----------



## Zappem

Ballgame said:


> Here's a pic of a nice looking fellow on our Central Texas Ranch.
> 
> I'm sure he has a green card!!!
> 
> The number of sightings around my area have gone way up in the last year or so.
> 
> Anyone else hunting around Leakey Texas seeing the same??
> 
> We had our cabin broken into for the first time in 20 years of ownership, hope it doesn't become a routine.


That sucks that your cabin was broke into.


----------



## Mapes

did you not post the pics of that guy eating from the feeder too?LOL..sorry to hear about the cabin..


----------



## neo71665

The guy with the vid of the worker doing his business needs to post in here.


----------



## Flatcoats

this guy looks pretty excited to be there....


----------



## HUNTorFISH

according to the landowner that gave my freind and i permission, we were the only ones hunting! really nice camo that he has though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*the spot and stalk method*



HUNTorFISH said:


> according to the landowner that gave my freind and i permission, we were the only ones hunting! really nice camo that he has though.


along the edge of a field - I've heard it woks best in blue jeans:thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## albrubacker

awesome thread! keep it coming


----------



## dmarwick

ttt


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

FEDIE316 said:


> The bait was on private land. He was in a hurry alright, you should see the video! When I looked at my pics and saw him I was a little shocked to say the least!  I found out his name and decided to call him up being that this was my first ever year with a bear tag I wanted to make sure I was doing things right. He said that he received a call from "someone" saying that I had an illegal bait going. I told him I'm not sure how "someone" would even know being that I'm the only one that had permission to be bear hunting there, he said the person didn't leave their name. So he says that he had to check it out to make sure that it wasn't illegal, I asked him if I was doing anything wrong and he said the only thing that was illegal was the square piece of plywood I was using to cover the stump. I told him I didn't realize that was illegal and I would get rid of it right away, he said no problem and that was the end of it. Come to find out a couple of days later, the neighbor was also running a couple of baits, FOR THE WARDENS SON!  I believe I know why he was checking it out now!



THE PLOTT THICKENS!!!! lol


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

[email protected] said:


> With all of the ATV pics that are on this thread, I know what I would do........
> I would get some cheap nails and ____________________ You fill in the blank! That would stop that @#%&!!!


Even better than nails, go buy yourself some 100lb test fishing line and double it up and tie it off to two trees where they are riding their 4 wheelers at. They wont see the fishing line until it is too late and they get knocked off their ATV. That will get the point across that they are not welcome to ride their 4 wheelers on your land.


----------



## sirkle

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> Even better than nails, go buy yourself some 100lb test fishing line and double it up and tie it off to two trees where they are riding their 4 wheelers at. They wont see the fishing line until it is too late and they get knocked off their ATV. That will get the point across that they are not welcome to ride their 4 wheelers on your land.


I like where your head is at. I hate trespassers too. BUT, you might want to re-think the fishing line idea. Around here a few years ago there was a timber company that was using cables to block the roads into their property instead of gates. That all worked fine until someone was _decapitated_ after riding their 4 wheeler into one of them. ukey: 

If a 3/4" cable can do that to somebody I hate to think what 100 lb test mono would do to someone's neck at say, 30 mph. It wouldn't be pretty.....

Better go to plan B. :thumbs_up


----------



## Teh Wicked

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


That guy is up to no good...FOR SURE!


----------



## tackscall

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


Kenny Powers??


----------



## asa_low12

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


I clicked to go to the last page of the thread and I just scrolled down and looked at the pic. I was setting there laughing to myself thinking I needed to send that pic to my brother b/c it looked just like Ricky. Then I scrolled up and saw that. You haven't noticed any model train tracks through your property have you?


----------



## tazman7

Is that a flashlight Ricky Bobby is using for a headlight?


----------



## ivacic

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


wow!!


----------



## lotalota

asa_low12 said:


> You haven't noticed any model train tracks through your property have you?


I haven't found the train tracks, but I'm pretty sure I heard Conky and the rattle of Julian's glass when I was walking through there the other day.:rock:


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

sirkle said:


> I like where your head is at. I hate trespassers too. BUT, you might want to re-think the fishing line idea. Around here a few years ago there was a timber company that was using cables to block the roads into their property instead of gates. That all worked fine until someone was _decapitated_ after riding their 4 wheeler into one of them. ukey:
> 
> If a 3/4" cable can do that to somebody I hate to think what 100 lb test mono would do to someone's neck at say, 30 mph. It wouldn't be pretty.....
> 
> Better go to plan B. :thumbs_up


That's true, we don't want to kill anyone, just mame them! LOL A pitfall might be a hilearous idea if you have the time and ability.


----------



## sirkle

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> That's true, we don't want to kill anyone, just mame them! LOL A pitfall might be a hilearous idea if you have the time and ability.


Now you're thinkin! 

I'd love to see the look on somebody's face after they get dumped into a pitfall!

:chortle:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> Even better than nails, go buy yourself some 100lb test fishing line and double it up and tie it off to two trees where they are riding their 4 wheelers at. They wont see the fishing line until it is too late and they get knocked off their ATV. That will get the point across that they are not welcome to ride their 4 wheelers on your land.


In NY if you do this you will be in more trouble then you could handle.
However i do like the idea but to actually do it?
That would be a no-no!


----------



## hossophie

All the nails would be a pain to pick up. It's much easier using a 1X4 with drywall screws 
buried in the tracks. They continue on until the tires go flat and they wonder what happened.
It's real easy to go pickup the 1X4 ready for use the next time it's needed. Or so I have heard.:wink:


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ttt


----------



## dpattarcher

jonnyclutch said:


> Smile.


that farmer needs to stomp a mud hole in this guy he's driving through the soy beans!


----------



## dpattarcher

bonker said:


> Not trespasser, an inspector looking at soybeans. ]
> View attachment 500259


----------



## RyanC

this guy decided to come check out what was goin on. 6:30 am....***?









by the way, this beanfield isn't very accessible from the road. the only thing near it is a traintrack. really weird


----------



## BeachBow

*Caught him!!*

Found him in my stand when I got there to hunt!!



























Guess I'll just find another place to hunt!!


----------



## nthewild

BeachBow said:


> Found him in my stand when I got there to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 888230
> View attachment 888231
> View attachment 888232
> View attachment 888233
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just find another place to hunt!!


i'd say so. be glad it was light enough to see.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Holy balls batman! There'd have been a large pile of poop if it were me that found that.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

This is awesome!!!! Did you explain to this bear that he or she may be exceding the maximum weight capacity of this treestand?


----------



## mahocnc

BeachBow said:


> Found him in my stand when I got there to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 888230
> View attachment 888231
> View attachment 888232
> View attachment 888233
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just find another place to hunt!!


Great pictures....now here is somebody after the hunter!


----------



## WVDXT

Now that's Bear Hunting.....


----------



## Fugitive6

I love this thread. I'm having issues with people dumping trash at the entrance to my property. I want to put a cam out but it will probably be cut off the tree. I need to find a realy good hiding spot for my homebrew.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

Here's a tresspasser pic from last week, I have another one from this week that is pretty funny, but I need to upload it to my computer.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

It looks like this dude brought his little dog along to do some tresspassing too! I missed that the first time I looked at the picture


----------



## foxtail

hossophie said:


> All the nails would be a pain to pick up. It's much easier using a 1X4 with drywall screws
> buried in the tracks. They continue on until the tires go flat and they wonder what happened.
> It's real easy to go pickup the 1X4 ready for use the next time it's needed. Or so I have heard.:wink:


Actually, I hear that if you weld a row of concrete nails to a 3 foot section of grader plate, you can take pieces of brake line just shorter than the nails and make one end like a needle and when you place the sections on the nails and lay the works on the entrance they are using, they will lose all of the air in the tires instantly. If you get them in the right spot and get enough tires, they may have a real hard time getting out. Of course you did not place the traps, some vandal must have tried to get you.


----------



## grapesmuggler27

I can't believe so many people with. Complete disregard


----------



## JB800

Just got this one. It's in the middle of the woods.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

this thread is awesome but gosh i hate trespassers


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> Here's a tresspasser pic from last week, I have another one from this week that is pretty funny, but I need to upload it to my computer.


I caught this guy on my land again on Friday. I drove my suburban down into the same food plot and he didn't see the big green truck there until it was too late. He said he was just out hunting arrowheads, and I believed him. He had his dog with him again too. I told him he can hunt arrowheads all he wants until he sees that plot plowed up, and then he had to stay out. I didn't cuss him out or call the cops on him for 2 reasons, 1. He's an old retired man just out with his dog looking for arrowheads, and 2. He told me about a guy that lives in a trailer accross the road from that plot was sneaking into my shooting house last year and hunting. I figured that information was worth letting him pick up a few old rocks.


----------



## Air Raider

ttt


----------



## Zappem

If the guy plays by your rules he will probably have a place to hunt arrowheads in the future.


----------



## blue thunder

I had trespassers driving thru my property.I used the nail between two boards trick.I flattened three out of four of their tires.I heard the noise and called the cops.When the cops got there they told me to find the boards and hide them.It was against the law to lay that device on my own property.I didn't prosecute and never had any trouble after that.


----------



## Jellio

JB800 said:


> Just got this one. It's in the middle of the woods.



It's one of the Canadian Mounties!!!!!


----------



## Jellio

I have to add this is a funny thread......I almost feel bad saying keep it going as it will surely comes at someones expence.


----------



## Jellio

Subscribing to thread


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

Got another one! I guess his Dale Earnhardt Jr. golf cart wasn't fast enough to outrun my truth cam LOL!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Jellio said:


> I have to add this is a funny thread......I almost feel bad saying keep it going as it will surely comes at someones expence.


Feel bad?????
Trespassers are the poop stains on the underware of society!:teeth:


----------



## beast

ttt


----------



## danray

Got one this week:angry:. No idea who it is.


----------



## Brock-ID

*The ultimate trespasser*

This trespasser is at one of my fall bear baits:angry: 







Silly wolf... Baits are for bears!


----------



## jasonwal

Checked last week and saw this... I emailed some of the neighbors and no one has a clue who they are...


----------



## Sooner Archer

Unfortunately, I have my first addition to this thread. Came up to a food plot that is in a very secluded part of our property and the electric fence was torn down. I thought the farmer's cows had pushed through it until I saw tire tracks through the middle of the plot. The genius on the back thought shielding his face would help. 

They jacked with my camera, but weren't smart enough to figure out how to pull the card. At least they didn't steal the camera since it isn't secured with a lock. The lease is about 40 miles from my house, but I know several people who live in town. We put up over 50 posted signs and this is the first time anyone has trespassed that we know of.


----------



## GuinnessGood

*I now feel your pain...*

Found this pic on the game cam, not the best pic due to the sun but you can see the antlers if you look. WAS a decent 8pt we were thinking of letting walk this year due to lack of thickness...tall and thin...but guess thats out....:thumbs_do


----------



## sirkle

Ohhhhhhh.........


----------



## 12-Ringer

not sure who this guy is but some one has been sneaking in before daylight - wish the jazz had a slighly better trigger, but I set a few more along what I belive to be his path in - it's a quick glimpse, but it is clearly some one slipping through with a bow in their hand.....






this is the usual walker - he typically stays on the other half of the property, guess he really needed to stretch his legs.....






now this is about as freaky as they come right here.....






Joe


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Well, you got a good shot at that last guy anyways.Have to keep your eyes open for him.


----------



## lotalota

Ricky on his dirt bike hasn't been back lately, but I did find this on my last check. I suspect any of the 30 or so people I know who have seen my photos. How they got it placed without having their own picture taken is a mystery. But I'll find out some day.


----------



## Violator

Possible they activated your trigger, then jumped in before it was able to trigger again....hahahaha


----------



## tjb50cal

great thread, kool pics and stories, keep them coming


----------



## NY911

Shouldnt be too hard to find the guy who owns a lime green THREE WHEELER!:thumbs_do


----------



## PSERepNE

NY911 Yeah but this pic was taken back in 2009!!! LOL Does your VCR still flash 12:00!!!


----------



## JustRace

Its also 12:42 AM <--- in the pic, must have been a full moon or something.


----------



## NY911

I put stadium lights around my stands so i have enough light to hunt after I get done with work at midnight..LOL


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Looks like there is two dogs in the pic


cowboy6532 said:


> Got this last night, no idea who it belongs to.. there is no collar on it
> Don't know if it belongs to someone or is a wild dog?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gotta love the PAGC puttign a week long DOE only Muzzloader season smack dab in the middle of archery season - just before the rut no less -no wonder my honey hole has been dedad this year......










Joe


----------



## Fugitive6

I just gave my Jazz to my son because it had been on my shelf for over a year and a half. I keep saying it but one day i'm going to take the IR plunge. Need the IR to manage the road into my property.


----------



## stratejaket

It takes a special kind of person to knowingly tresspass. I like the picture of the bear hanging out in the stand.


----------



## NY911

Ran 3 kids off from my greenfield yesterday on atv's...pulled my trail cam and found this;


----------



## hitman846

I have no idea who this is???? I'm sure glad they brought fido with them :doh:
View attachment 931495
View attachment 931496
View attachment 931497


----------



## kujoe9309

Haven't got trespassers on the cam in 3 years, and now I got a bunch.


----------



## bp6469

I covered every page of this and feel bad for you fellas that have been violated! Makes me want to put more cams up but I am afraid of what I will see... I am liable to go APE on someone!


----------



## beast

ttt


----------



## Charlie Tango

Heres one


----------



## squid77

BeachBow said:


> Found him in my stand when I got there to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 888230
> View attachment 888231
> View attachment 888232
> View attachment 888233
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just find another place to hunt!!


You're lucky he didn't have his bow......


----------



## Ancient Archer

fatrooster77 said:


> ebayollis, it is all about respect. The kids are in the barn as well, and god forbid they get hurt, it will not be their parent's homeowners insurance that foots the bill. I back him 100%


2nd that!


----------



## Knot Tellin

pwoller said:


>


Its a jeep thing


----------



## John0341

12-Ringer said:


> I will concede that these pics are not of the best quality, but they are pics over a seculded 2000 sqaure foot plot of Whitetail Imperial Extreme on private property. The guy on the tractor is the landowner's son who swears he never goes into the woods, no-one knows who the other two guys are.


 the guy on the tractor is planting ummm erbs and the other guys are checking on them yea checking on them thats right


----------



## Secretec

Hope I don't get to contribute to this thread. It's awesome!


----------



## Bowhunter22085

Wow!!!! Seriously?!!! What a turd


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

Gotta love it...


----------



## sirkle

:chortle:

That's hilarious!


----------



## tackscall

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> Gotta love it...


Flipped off by a Muppet? Not cool


----------



## bigern76

Ttt


----------



## Jacksss

*Unsuccessful thief and must be shot*

Caught this one trying to steal one of WVRebel81's cameras







He did make off with the label from strap






and then has the nerve to lie in front of it and flaunt label


----------



## Punch_Free4L

ha ha ha ha


nice!


----------



## Drawin Deadly

HeartLunger5405 said:


> I was out of town for a week last week and decided to place a BuckEye Cam in my driveway for security. I have not had the opportunity to take it down yet and put it back in the woods. I got these pics today and discovered them when I got home a few minutes ago. I'm tired of these kids thinking they can go wherever they please. It's been discovered they've been playing in an old barn that belongs to my wife's family...now they are riding their bikes on my property and possibly doing other things when I'm not home. It just irks me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Update on 4 wheeler trespasser pics I posted a few weeks ago. The trespasser said he would oblige to our request to not go back in the woods. Pretty congenial and no drama!***


you seem a little paranoid. get off the weed. they are just a couple 8 year olds riding their bicycles in your driveway.


----------



## Mapes

Well I would have had another one, but of course they took the camera..This was my 5th trail camera to get stolen..Im out about 2000 on the cams I bought with my money and put on property I have permission on that are now in the hands of some piece of crap.


----------



## RxBowhunter

:bump:


----------



## byronchilds

Here's mine from this fall. Just found this thread and thought I would share. 

At least they didn't steal anything!


----------



## sirkle

What a couple of turds.....

Ehh, well at least you can have some comfort knowing that they'll probably die in a meth lab explosion, or jail.....


----------



## Chihua33

Ohhh if I had that video, I'd find both of those...........Makes me wonder sometimes what goes through peoples minds? They know they are in the wrong. Some peoples children....


----------



## Punch_Free4L

byronchilds said:


> Here's mine from this fall. Just found this thread and thought I would share.
> 
> At least they didn't steal anything!


You have good video of their faces.....I would do a little 'following up' on this.People know their trespassing and look right in to the camera and act like that,if it were my land I would make it my lifes work to find them!!!


----------



## PassYoungBucks

byronchilds said:


> Here's mine from this fall. Just found this thread and thought I would share.
> 
> At least they didn't steal anything!


At least they didnt steal anything? What about the buck you are after did he run off and get shot by another hunter? I'd be PO'd about what i just seen not happy they didnt steal anything.


----------



## fasterem

sure would have been nice of them to tell me they were logging out my lease this early, thankfullly they did move this camera so it didnt' get destroyed cause the tree it was on got cut LOL


----------



## Deuce 30-30




----------



## joehunter8301

supposedly there were some bums who lived on the property i was hunting the year before...they had a shack built and some creepy lookin stuff. the police were bored one night during season and wanted to check out to see if they were still there i guess....good thing is i had already killed my buck...bad news....never saw another buck on the property after this. u can imagine what they were thinkin when the flash went off.......holy [email protected]%. notice the time


----------



## fatsbucknut

Got these two on camera the same day. No idea who the first guy is. The second is a neighbor who i hope now understands that he's not allowed on this property. No orange in rifle season, he was definitely sneaking.


----------



## chadwimc

Not in the woods but tresspasser all the same...
This turd and his crackhead turd lady friend were bothering an elderly relative.
Intimidating him for money, etc.
Just got to find them...


----------



## Secretec

That right there is cool. Hope you nail em!


----------



## Grim76

wow ...amazing thread


----------



## ar1458

*??????*

they had no idea the camera is 12 feet up....


----------



## borthenn

ttt


----------



## TheKingofKings

bump back to the top


----------



## 12-Ringer

ar1458 said:


> they had no idea the camera is 12 feet up....


Any idea what they are looking at? The one guy looks like he's carrying a bow - might be a tracking team??

I love my 1010 units at 10feet up or so - I can't secure them, but with the quickie mounting system, the right camo, and the right placement they are almost invisible. The quickie system allows for some very unique angles and mounts out on the limbs not against the trunk....
this isn't a trespasser, it's me, but you can see what you can get - this IRP41 is housed in a 1010 and mounted about 15 feet AWAY from the trunk of the tree at a spot where two branches split - I put it there and had to look twice when I went back to get it - that's better than any lock....










Joe


----------



## lotalota

Hey Joe, that's from one of my cameras! I've taken them out the past two weekends, but haven't been able to set them due to the snow. I didn't want to leave a trail to the tree letting the targets of my Sniper Cams know something was up. Glad to know about setting where two branches split. I've been eyeballing several trees, but wasn't sure where to put the camera to keep the stupid trespasser idiots from eyeballing it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

lotalota said:


> Hey Joe, that's from one of my cameras! I've taken them out the past two weekends, but haven't been able to set them due to the snow. I didn't want to leave a trail to the tree letting the targets of my Sniper Cams know something was up. Glad to know about setting where two branches split. I've been eyeballing several trees, but wasn't sure where to put the camera to keep the stupid trespasser idiots from eyeballing it.


Yep - this pic is from one of your "Snipers" - good move avoiding putting them out while there is snow - I had a few that were out well beyond their battery life as I didn't want to leave tracks to my area when I went to retrieve them...

Joe


----------



## ackr13

I posted on tresppassers damaging my stands back in December and caught on cam Feb.11 at trap I set. Original post http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1430036. . The WCO is working on proscueting them right now. I haven't heard from him on any details lately. I will be calling him for an update tommorrow.Here's the pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

not sure who this is - but this has got me sweating as it's in the middle of my private testing area that typically has anywhere from 5- 15 cams being field tested for customers....needless to say a few IR video units with sound went into the canopy the same day - I am hoping it was the neighbor's son just checking them out.... 

















Joe


----------



## z79outlaw

12-Ringer said:


> not sure who this is - but this has got me sweating as it's in the middle of my private testing area that typically has anywhere from 5- 15 cams being field tested for customers....needless to say a few IR video units with sound went into the canopy the same day - I am hoping it was the neighbor's son just checking them out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


looks like hes in pajamas yet


----------



## 12-Ringer

z79outlaw said:


> looks like hes in pajamas yet


Yeah - this cam is only 50 yards down the lane - and the neighbors just got a new Britany pup that the son has been walking in the am - he's a great guy - home on leave from Iraq - I doubt he'd take anything - that's why I am hoping it's him - thinking maybe the pup chased something down the lane or something as I can't imagine anyone else in this area in pajama wear...

Joe


----------



## backstraps01

Looks like a skirt to me? Maybe a female???


----------



## 12-Ringer

backstraps01 said:


> Looks like a skirt to me? Maybe a female???


stopped out yesterday and indeed was the neighbor's son - he said he was walking the dog early in the morning and he kept seeing a flash so he walked over to check it out - he said he came back later in the day to show his Dad and he straightened out the cam as it was tilted some on the tree....nice guy - his dad was considering something to keep an eye on his quail pen - and they both thought a unit like this would be perfect - with the flash maybe even deterring a fox, yote, or cat....things worked out nicely.....

Joe


----------



## modeclan

**** hunter, but they don't bother me since they are just usually trying to keep up with the dogs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

modeclan said:


> **** hunter, but they don't bother me since they are just usually trying to keep up with the dogs.


couple of good looking dogs right there....

Joe


----------



## lotalota

First trespasser with my 12-Ring Sniper:


----------



## 12-Ringer

lotalota said:


> First trespasser with my 12-Ring Sniper:


OMG :mg::mg::mg:- I wonder if this is the jerk who stole your last cam:angry::angry: - do you know him.... that is a very clear pic - glad he did see that cam......

Joe


----------



## modeclan

Joe I bet the 600 flash gave him a jolt lol!


----------



## Flatcoats

This one is kinda funny, as tresspassing goes. I hunt by a girls school for troubled girls.....they had some escapees...got em...


----------



## floater

Now that's funny.


----------



## Shootin Jim

First trail riders of the season - the sheriff is looking into the guy's ID, as I encountered him on the atv his wife was riding in the photo, yesterday on the beach road. He denied even being there. Bad move, cause now he's got up to 3 trespass citations waiting for him, and I might be able to get him with damage to property due to the ruts on my trails.


----------



## fxwg85

Got these guy going down to fish in our pond.


----------



## idahoabow

Does all these tresspaser pics make anyone elses blood boil? Blatant disrespect of others property... amazing.


----------



## huntnfishnut

idahoabow said:


> Does all these tresspaser pics make anyone elses blood boil? Blatant disrespect of others property... amazing.


It does for me. Caught some guys and they said they thought the land was open MFL... closest was about 1-2 miles downstream


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not really fair to call this guy a tresspasser as he is on public property (thus the whiteout). As he approaches he is withing 5 yards of a stand that I hung two weeks ago. He walks buy the cam wich he had to see as it set to flash all the time (P41/Yeti) and then he leaves - all within a few minutes. This is very troublesome to me as this has been a very productive spot and I can't imagine any other purpose a guy would have to stroll through this section of hardwoods at 4:45PM on a Sunday night other than to scout......I hope this doesn't mean that I am going to have "company" this fall.....
the approach









the close-up









the departure









Joe


----------



## Booner Chaser

shaffer88 said:


> taking pride in not only their own land but yours as well


Ha, best thing I've read on here yet. Just classic.


----------



## Booner Chaser

Beamen123 said:


> It's a shame so many people have the kahunas to do this.


And just think, only a small percentage get caught on camera :angry:


----------



## beast

ttt


----------



## beast

anything new?


----------



## rockrollnload

Didn't even know the Cam was there!


----------



## danray

I got a couple more this afternoon!


----------



## z79outlaw

Orange Drank? or Crunk juice?



fxwg85 said:


> Got these guy going down to fish in our pond.


----------



## ohiobullseye

I cannot stand trespassers.


----------



## James Vee

z79outlaw said:


> Orange Drank? or Crunk juice?


I laughed at the Orange Drank comment.


----------



## FarmerDan

I'll add mine to the collection! There's no way these youngins' knew the camera was there! It's a cheap Tasco with a real bright flash. The question is not, "Did they have streaks in thier tiddy whites," but, rather, "How deep was the pile!"


----------



## fmb

you know, you would think that but I would hate that if I took the time to set up a stand site and sneak into my stand way before daylight and spend half the day there and see nothing that its because a bunch of yahoos were tromping all over the place 2 hours earlier with a pack of dogs, talking and smoking and who knows what else. Trespassing is trespassing. . . .



modeclan said:


> **** hunter, but they don't bother me since they are just usually trying to keep up with the dogs.


----------



## rmscustom

Nailer said:


> This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. We did get things worked out. Look at the times of photos to see the story.


love the head to toe orange, gotta be WI


----------



## 12-Ringer

danray said:


> I got a couple more this afternoon!
> View attachment 1109722
> View attachment 1109723



lucky he didn't blow that cam apart - glad to see the unit is still running strong.

Joe


----------



## FarmerPaul

Have sweet spot to hunt not far from my home get things set up put out my camera and get a big surprise . The farm runs from concession to consession with no access to the section my tresspasser show up at . He had to run thru standing crop . I will have a look see wonder if he is looking for another cash crop.

http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/FarmerPaul/?action=view&current=2011_0810BI.mp4


----------



## Zappem

Bump


----------



## Retch

Zappem said:


> Bump


Sadly this thread is buried in a sub-forum and stickied...pretty much the kiss of the death. On a positive note, some of the pictures are priceless.


----------



## Dookie

FEDIE316 said:


> Thats exactly what it was! "The man" was checking out my bear bait! :tongue:


Can I assume you were using donuts?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Thats awesome. You guys should go to there house and put pics on there cars.


----------



## Dookie

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


Did we really need to see that?


----------



## Grim76

to funny


----------



## The Phantom

It's in the game cam forum since that's where the pics came from. It's stickied so it's easier to find.





Retch said:


> Sadly this thread is buried in a sub-forum and stickied...pretty much the kiss of the death. On a positive note, some of the pictures are priceless.


----------



## Retch

The Phantom said:


> It's in the game cam forum since that's where the pics came from. It's stickied so it's easier to find.


Thanks Phantom! I had no idea that's how it worked. When the other member "bumped" the thread due to inactivity I just jumped to conclusions.


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

:bump:


----------



## blazeproc

This thread is awesome. I hate i deleted my tresspasser pics of the computer.


----------



## hoyt3

byronchilds said:


> Here's mine from this fall. Just found this thread and thought I would share.
> 
> At least they didn't steal anything!


a relocation of the cam up in the tree, some nails/screws in a board in their path might change their mind.


----------



## cannonman

I think I see why some of you guys get so flustered about trespassers now. That would pizz me off too.


----------



## eastkybowhunter

I have caught a few. Mostly turkey hunters and **** hunters, but I deleted those a while back.

Here is some guy that enjoyed himself at my pond for a day of fishing.









Here is some one doing a little late evening turkey hunting. Notice him calling in one of the pictures.


----------



## dray223

eastkybowhunter said:


> I have caught a few. Mostly turkey hunters and **** hunters, but I deleted those a while back.


I think its safe to say your turkey population will be ok haha.


----------



## dkfishboy

I don't have the shot here with me but got my first trespasser picture first week of rifle in Pa. Still tryin to figure it out. Hunter in full blaze orange suit with rifle and walking with a guy in street clothes(no orange at all) and drinking a Starbucks coffee....there's no Starbucks within a hour of my property! They left the cameras alone so not complaining....and maybe the one dude will stop tresspassing after someone shoots him accidently. As Jim Morrison once said "People are strange,..."


----------



## Kateraman

I guess I can't really claim this guy and his son were tresspassing since I only had permission to hunt the land and do not own it. However, I was told that I was the only guy hunting the land. Oh well, I never got a shot off at a deer since there were at least 2 other instances about the same that basically caused the deer to become noctural. I guess I will either lease the land next season or live with it? Let's see, smell like a human, Check! Street Clothes, Check! No rubber boots, Check! Son lets go look for deer sign during the peak rut, right in front of this guys camera! :thumbs_do


----------



## south10

Dookie said:


> Did we really need to see that?


Got dam what a belly button.


----------



## bigredhunter00

BeachBow said:


> Found him in my stand when I got there to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 888230
> View attachment 888231
> View attachment 888232
> View attachment 888233
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just find another place to hunt!!


Well now u know ur stand can hold alot more weight!!!!!


----------



## tca126

Katerman... It looks like an empty bag of feed in the guys rear left pocket. You ever find any bait piles in the area??


----------



## 1badwood

johnboy1975 said:


> A deer is going to move when the chase comes at them. Ive seen it a thousand times running coyotes and *****..I guess your just saying that the deer just stands there and lets the dog pass?? I guess Im one of the dumb ones because I have never seen a deer do that. But besides all that if you dont have permission to be on the land its trespassing plain and simple. Its their land their right on who goes on their property for any reason. JMHO


I have seen it many times.


----------



## cowboytex

Great Thread!


----------



## Rowdy25

Just when I thought hunting on Public land was a nightmare, people suck in general. No respect. Stupidity. Cant even be safe and away from idiots on your own private land. Sorry to see all your pics of people that dont belong there. Where theres stupid people, theres few deer.


----------



## JJD

jonnyclutch said:


> Smile.


Is that Guy driving around on your food plot? If So, I'd be nailing him for damages.


----------



## baz77

I posted these awhile back but here some guys stealing one of my treestands and cameras while I was out of town on a hunt this past fall


----------



## CodicaBowhunter

That's awsome!!! Was everything legal???


----------



## monmouthbucks

Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.

Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## huntinforchrist

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


Fantastic! I wish trespassing tickets were a bigger fine but it is nice to see actions being taken!


----------



## BP1992

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


Now that's funny!


----------



## monmouthbucks

The C/O gave him a break. If he wrote him for no orange (2nd charge within 5 years)he would lose his license for 2 years.

I normally would handle myself but this guy got loud with me twice....He got what he deserved.


----------



## runningdeer

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!













This is great.....what a DB!


----------



## ILLbucknut

BP1992 said:


> Great thread!


I'm sure you'll see him again next year as long as his taxes are paid.


----------



## tackscall

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


That's not the New Jersey I know...


----------



## GeeQ

I think it is a pile of horse pucky that the CO let him off on the orange violation. That's a crock!


----------



## cass2

If he had been found like that on a couple of farms I hunted in the past....he would still be in that tree !!


----------



## bardman

there are several pictures of these idiots at 5 am. What could they possibly be doing at 5 am smoking a cig and riding a dirt bike, or that guy with the mask at 5.28 am with the mask on from that freaking weird movie. 

I would crap if I met one of these morons in the woods at that time of day. I will consider myself lucky no poachers on camera so far.


----------



## Cannonball08

Looks as if he will hang himself if he falls out of that tree! Definitely not the way I put my tether LOL


----------



## Whaack

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


Are you kidding me? Do I understand right that this is your property? If I saw a guy doing that to me on my own property I would be standing trial right now!!


----------



## monmouthbucks

I dont own it. I have leased it for the past 15 years. He lives on about 5 acres that borders my lease. He feels that he lives there...so he can hunt there. I had the same problem with a few other guys........My lease ends at the end of the month. The township is buying the property to make it part of a park. It was not worth me getting in trouble.....I am more than satisfied with him getting written up.


----------



## Whaack

monmouthbucks said:


> I dont own it. I have leased it for the past 15 years. He lives on about 5 acres that borders my lease. He feels that he lives there...so he can hunt there. I had the same problem with a few other guys........My lease ends at the end of the month. The township is buying the property to make it part of a park. It was not worth me getting in trouble.....I am more than satisfied with him getting written up.


Still, If I had paid for a lease and had some knuckle head flipping me off while hunting my lease I would be P.O.'d


----------



## jsnole

I am new here but have one to share. Looks like 2 people in my feeder area. One guy ran through there and you can see the other guy walking outside the cover. Looks funny, had to do a double take when looking at it!!


----------



## BP1992

jsnole said:


> I am new here but have one to share. Looks like 2 people in my feeder area. One guy ran through there and you can see the other guy walking outside the cover. Looks funny, had to do a double take when looking at it!!


Don't mess with him. He knows karate! haha


----------



## G20

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


You should have got your buddies and started throwing rocks at him. JOKING. Looks like his tether is undone. Makes you wonder if he started to unhook and get down and didn't have time before you saw him.


----------



## monmouthbucks

> Still, If I had paid for a lease and had some knuckle head flipping me off while hunting my lease I would be P.O.'d


I was P.O'd ....so I called enforcement. He was yelling and cursing. It only would have gotten worse.



> Makes you wonder if he started to unhook and get down and didn't have time before you saw him.


He was found by the CO about 30 minutes after we left. He wasnt going anywhere. He felt he had rights to the property since his connects to it. It is like that here in NJ.....It sucks but that is the way it is.


----------



## double o

monmouthbucks said:


> I was P.O'd ....so I called enforcement. He was yelling and cursing. It only would have gotten worse.
> 
> 
> 
> He was found by the CO about 30 minutes after we left. He wasnt going anywhere. He felt he had rights to the property since his connects to it. It is like that here in NJ.....It sucks but that is the way it is.


I would press charges on his arse and get this taken care of in court.


----------



## monmouthbucks

He was written a trespass ticket, court appearance required.


----------



## jrad15

Tresspasser's suck but yall crack me up about a person walking through your woods as to why you haven't seen any deer. I've read articles where guys push deer out of an area so that they can get in to hunt and then the deer come back to that spot in the evening and end up taking a good buck. just sayin


----------



## Cannonball08

I guess it could happen , but not the norm.


----------



## reaperjb7

jrad15 said:


> Tresspasser's suck but yall crack me up about a person walking through your woods as to why you haven't seen any deer. I've read articles where guys push deer out of an area so that they can get in to hunt and then the deer come back to that spot in the evening and end up taking a good buck. just sayin


Witnessed it daily on my ground! Spook bedded does/bucks walking to stand all the time. The issue was to get there early so they would calm down. Spooked one buck only to have him walk right back by me an hour later. Deer get spooked all the time. It's just important not to run them clear off by chasing. I also have multiple stands that keep me from being predictable. Also If I have not spooked any yet see the movement of there normal bedding area's I have a bail out stand. But like you said seen and shot same deer an hour after spooking. 

I know a ton of you spend a lot of time to try and get the big buck but do you not remember being kid! I see a lot of kids in the woods here and lets face it, it's better than them playing xbox! Then you talk about suing them or pressing charges! If something was damages the is one thing but to press charges on kids walking through the woods! Grow up and tell me you never did it as a kid! If you have been outdoorsy for long I would call you a liar! 

Tire rut damage...IT'S DIRT!


----------



## butchtango

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!




I would have cut the tree down with him in it....You do that where I hunt and you wouldn't ever make it out of the woods....


----------



## Cannonball08

Witness it Daily?


----------



## rtaylor

butchtango said:


> I would have cut the tree down with him in it....You do that where I hunt and you wouldn't ever make it out of the woods....


I agree. You try to pull that down here in the South and it could get you more than a ticket from the game warden.


----------



## reaperjb7

Where guys push deer and they come right back.


----------



## BP1992

rtaylor said:


> I agree. You try to pull that down here in the South and it could get you more than a ticket from the game warden.


x2...


----------



## Joe W.

Just 1 More said:


> Idiot brough the whole family for a tresspass trip


Nice family time....teaching the kids to tresspass. Family tradition.


----------



## ryan h

hes got an outie lol and man boobs


----------



## hitman846

View attachment 1235880


----------



## still searchin

RyanC said:


> this guy decided to come check out what was goin on. 6:30 am....***?
> 
> View attachment 888184
> 
> 
> by the way, this beanfield isn't very accessible from the road. the only thing near it is a traintrack. really weird


He looks like hes tweeking


----------



## jason03

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!



that is a true sportsman right there now! it still ceases to amaze me how stupid some people really are!


----------



## ILLbucknut

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


AT member?

With his attitude, theres a possibility.


----------



## carbon arrow1

kinda glad I don't own my own land after seeing all these pics. where I want to buy costs 5 grand an acre and I want a minimum of 120 acres. for all that cost to have idiots come through when they want. I'd be complaining more than enjoying the property. I guess the only way to have it is when I can live on the land so I could police it myself. too many locals check plat books and find out where people live and know they can hunt monday through friday and stay away on the weekends when one comes up to enjoy the property they payed for. disgusting.


----------



## twebbs1369

wish I had more trespassers like that!!


----------



## johnairforce

This is the best thread i have ever seen. Keep posting the pics


----------



## Chop1

Had to check this thread out to see if I was on any of the pics, I do forrestry work for a company that owns hundreds of thousands acres of land. All of this land is leased by hunting clubs and I have walked by tons of cameras and that is just the ones I see. Every day I work I am on someones hunting club. I bet alot of the camera owners might think I am trespassing but it's just my job. Being a hunter myself I actually hate to go into the woods early in the morning knowing I could screw up someones hunt, most of the time if I see a vehicle I try to start my work away from where I think they may be hunting but I can't always do that, but hey I gotta work! Had my pic taken so many times I figured I might be on the thread!


----------



## fmb

Chop1 said:


> Had to check this thread out to see if I was on any of the pics, I do forrestry work for a company that owns hundreds of thousands acres of land. All of this land is leased by hunting clubs and I have walked by tons of cameras and that is just the ones I see. Every day I work I am on someones hunting club. I bet alot of the camera owners might think I am trespassing but it's just my job. Being a hunter myself I actually hate to go into the woods early in the morning knowing I could screw up someones hunt, most of the time if I see a vehicle I try to start my work away from where I think they may be hunting but I can't always do that, but hey I gotta work! Had my pic taken so many times I figured I might be on the thread!


That kind of sucks, hope your wearing orange while walking. I think I'll just print me up some cards from all the major timber companies that say I'm an employee and get some free access


----------



## Chop1

fmb said:


> That kind of sucks, hope your wearing orange while walking. I think I'll just print me up some cards from all the major timber companies that say I'm an employee and get some free access


Yep, we always wear a blaze vest, and NO weapons allowed on the job. I have had alot of people think I was hunting even after I explained what I was doing, I mean, what else could I be doing with a compass in my hand, a data recorder, a clinometer and an angle gauge? Most people are ok though........


----------



## hitman846

Chop1 said:


> Yep, we always wear a blaze vest, and NO weapons allowed on the job. I have had alot of people think I was hunting even after I explained what I was doing, I mean, what else could I be doing with a compass in my hand, a data recorder, a clinometer and an angle gauge? Most people are ok though........


(note to self...buy a clinometer and angle gauge) :doh:


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

Just sayin'...


----------



## huntnfishnut

Chop1 said:


> Yep, we always wear a blaze vest, and NO weapons allowed on the job. I have had alot of people think I was hunting even after I explained what I was doing, I mean, what else could I be doing with a compass in my hand, a data recorder, a clinometer and an angle gauge? Most people are ok though........


I would just hit them with my biltmore...


----------



## Edge 1

Here's a running joke my buddy and I have with a mutual friend in Texas. Every year we go to his property and turkey hunt and he kiddingly says we're poaching and we pretend to stay away but then we send him a picture like this after season. All in good fun of course-


----------



## archery146

Edge1, That is CLASSIC!!!


----------



## BigJoeWV

After laughing at some of these pics, I remembered a pic I got a couple of years ago and had to dig it out of the archive. I have permission to hunt a neighbors property and thought I was the only one hunting it. Turns out, the owner did give another guy who stopped and gave him a sob story permission to hunt. I caught him on cam walking a trail past one of my stands. Notice he is carrying his bow in one hand and his ARROWS in the other. Real genious here. I do not worry about him killing anything on the property as he obviously has no idea what the heck he is doing...probably just messing up my hunting.

This year, I was walking past this stand to head to another, and he is sitting in my stand. We had a few 'friendly' words and he left my stand and the property. I have spoken to the owner about a couple friends and I leasing it for next season to keep these idiots out of our stands!


----------



## thenextone

*no pics but evidence*

first time on property about 10 yds inside property my boy finds a deer skull about two yrs old with the antlers cut out. not such a great feeling.lol


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

A few of mine from over the years...


----------



## Slippy Field

jason03 said:


> that is a true sportsman right there now! it still ceases to amaze me how stupid some people really are!


Clearly, from the looks of the coveralls, this guy has to be a big time pro staffer for someone.


----------



## Slippy Field

I got this dope on one of my cameras this year. He better hope I don't find out who he is.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

Slippy Field said:


> I got this dope on one of my cameras this year. He better hope I don't find out who he is.


Now that is just "In Your Face" rude.


----------



## bowhunterdave

Heres mine to add. This was in Bow season Only. Date and Time Correct


----------



## lawton

Oh my god...did this DB really trespass, kill a buck, then posed with it in front of your camara? I honestly think that this might of completely consumed me until I found this jack-hole and made him pay dearly for being such a tool. I would have this pic all over offering a reward to the person who has info to his where abouts.


----------



## hitman846

Slippy Field said:


> I got this dope on one of my cameras this year. He better hope I don't find out who he is.


Nice photoshop job slippy, did you cut that cat out of your pet fancy magazine and paste it to the picture? :lol:


----------



## BP1992

lawton said:


> Oh my god...did this DB really trespass, kill a buck, then posed with it in front of your camara? I honestly think that this might of completely consumed me until I found this jack-hole and made him pay dearly for being such a tool. I would have this pic all over offering a reward to the person who has info to his where abouts.


The entire pic is a fake. The headline (date, time, temp, moonphase) does not even go all the way across the bottom. Also, I don't think a trail cam would be that low to the ground. That mountain lion may be real though. lol


----------



## Slippy Field

lain:



BP1992 said:


> The entire pic is a fake. The headline (date, time, temp, moonphase) does not even go all the way across the bottom. Also, I don't think a trail cam would be that low to the ground. That mountain lion may be real though. lol


----------



## Danno75

Slippy Field said:


> I got this dope on one of my cameras this year. He better hope I don't find out who he is.


Looks like you sell predator camo in your signature line? Is he one of your customers since he is wearing it?


----------



## pinski79

Slippy Field said:


> I got this dope on one of my cameras this year. He better hope I don't find out who he is.


he looks kinda molesty


----------



## Jim D

He'd be easy to find...look for the guy who uses a Sharpie marker to "highlight" his mustache.


----------



## Dchiefransom

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


I'd be tempted to go out with some armed friends and a chainsaw.


----------



## seanhunter

ILLbucknut said:


> AT member?
> 
> With his attitude, theres a possibility.


Why is he even wearing a harness if he doesnt even have it ties off.. LOL


----------



## Slippy Field

seanhunter said:


> Why is he even wearing a harness if he doesnt even have it ties off.. LOL


he doesn't look overly bright.


----------



## tackscall

I would like to smash that guy's face in to a car windshield. And then take his mother, Mrs. Dbagtresspasser out for a nice seafood dinner. AND THEN NEVER CALL HER AGAIN!


----------



## Slippy Field

tackscall said:


> I would like to smash that guy's face in to a car windshield. .....


Don't let anyone here stop you.


----------



## ILLbucknut

Slippy Field said:


> Don't let anyone here stop you.


Atleast he knows where to find him come gun season.


----------



## Slippy Field

ILLbucknut said:


> Atleast he knows where to find him come gun season.


IF, and thats a big IF, I was gonna trespass, I think I'd be a little friendlier if I was caught. That ole boy there flying the bird seems to need an old fashion arse whoopn.


----------



## BADJEDI

Having property that is next to the county park is apparently an open invitation to tresspass eventhough it is clearly posted.


----------



## A15

I'm glad I live in Australia where you shoot trespassers and bury them in the bush.


----------



## badas93tsi

A15 said:


> I'm glad I live in Australia where you shoot trespassers and bury them in the bush.



NICE! So...Is land cheap in Australia? How's the job market? :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

I've seen poachers in Africa caught and beaten severely. Its pretty awesome. But I do have a little different take on things when you know someone is poaching to put food on his table vs. some ****** who just wants to kill a giant buck but can't do it naturally. For many of us, the best alternative to poaching is saving our money for a high fence hunt. 



A15 said:


> I'm glad I live in Australia where you shoot trespassers and bury them in the bush.


----------



## Junglekat

Why does anyone have to poach to put meat on table with todays welfare system.No poaching period no excuse.


----------



## Smellie_Nellie

I've been looking for this thread!







This is what happened when everyone left camp for two days! Our land butts up to state land. Not sure who they are, found the gut pile on our property and they drove out of the woods with the deer on our road which goes to the highway.......:angry::angry:


----------



## [email protected]

He must not be a good shot either...look at the neck od the deer. What a looser!!!


----------



## [email protected]

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Now that is just "In Your Face" rude.


Not much on accuracy either look at the deer`s neck. I guess that his shot was less than perfect,


----------



## avluey

Nailer said:


> This guy is my neighbor. He has 120 aeres to hunt and sets his stand 30 yards from my line and takes this buck second day of gun season 2007. I printed them out and went down to his house. We did get things worked out. Look at the times of photos to see the story.


I guess I'm dense...what is the problem? 

I see:
1) Buck passes your camera headed towards neighbor's property
2) Buck headed back onto your property after your neighbor shoots it - is there a reason to think he didn't shoot the buck on his own property?
3) Neighbor passes your camera enroute to recover the deer he shot
4) Neighbor apparently minimizes the amount of time he spent on your side and quickly recovers game and removes it from your property.

Can you elaborate on what your problem is/was with your neighbor's actions? You said the pictures and timeline would tell the story. I see a story of a good neighbor and ethical hunter without any further information. You specifically mentioned that he has 120 acres but sets a stand near your property. Does that not mean that you set a stand near his property as well? I'm guessing that you have less land than him and wish he would use another part of his property... but you have photographic evidence of why it's a good idea for him to use that particular part of his property. 

?


----------



## QwackAddict33

entertaining thread but dam that must be a PO having these ******s messing up your hunts!


----------



## Nailer

The problem is him shooting the deer on my property when he refused to let me hunt his property, I didn't know he hunted at all when I asked for permission to hunt his land or I would not even asked out of respect for his hunting spot.

I asked him and he said he did shoot the buck and has in the past shot other deer that were on my property from his stand that is close to my property line. 

We now have a good relationship after discussing this incident.


avluey said:


> I guess I'm dense...what is the problem?
> 
> I see:
> 1) Buck passes your camera headed towards neighbor's property
> 2) Buck headed back onto your property after your neighbor shoots it - is there a reason to think he didn't shoot the buck on his own property?
> 3) Neighbor passes your camera enroute to recover the deer he shot
> 4) Neighbor apparently minimizes the amount of time he spent on your side and quickly recovers game and removes it from your property.
> 
> Can you elaborate on what your problem is/was with your neighbor's actions? You said the pictures and timeline would tell the story. I see a story of a good neighbor and ethical hunter without any further information. You specifically mentioned that he has 120 acres but sets a stand near your property. Does that not mean that you set a stand near his property as well? I'm guessing that you have less land than him and wish he would use another part of his property... but you have photographic evidence of why it's a good idea for him to use that particular part of his property.
> 
> ?


----------



## avluey

OK - If he shot the deer while it was on your property he was 100% wrong.


----------



## cantseeme

silver_yummies said:


> I like what I see[/QUOT]
> 
> wow i would let her trespass anytime, maybe put out a tanning chair for her 2 hahaha


----------



## cantseeme

hunted becomes the hunter hahaha


----------



## cantseeme

1st come 1st serve i guess? i wouldnt argue with a dumb **** that has a gun, cant argue if your dead because they said you shot 1st you know, kinda scary just to get food ,and have fun, i think there is enough land for all of us, this guy could have done the right thing and moved a lil ways away you know


----------



## cantseeme

find out who he is, ?? date his wife or daughter, takem to this spot get a pic, then send it to him, "you got my deer" ,so i got your wife, hahahaha


----------



## jdouthit

I caught this guy on camera earlier in the year. We showed up about 30 minutes after the picture was taken, but he was nowhere to be found. He was trespassing and gun hunting in the city limits. I'm assuming for squirrels by the looks of the open backpack.








We caught this guy sitting on my stand. The first picture is him walking in with his climber. He discovered my stand was there so he just used it instead of hooking up his climber. That is where we found him sitting when we showed up. The second picture is him walking out in shame after we told him to come on down and that the cops were on their way. We ended up knowing the guy so my dad had me tell the cop to let him off with a verbal warning instead of the close to $1000 in fines and equipment confiscation he could have received. I didn't really want to since he blatantly lied to us about having permission to be there. Well, I figure that is said and done. Nope. The next time I go to enter the property the landowner next to the gate I enter through comes out and goes off on me about calling the cops on the guy. She talks for 20 minutes. She tells me if I go through that gate again she'd call the cops on me and also park a vehicle in my way so I couldn't get out. The entire time I'm saying yes ma'am and no ma'am even though she is talking like she needs to be in the looney bin. At the end I finally tell her she keeps interrupting me and I'd like to explain my side of the story. She tells me she is older than me and she's earned the right to interrupt me. (I'm 30 years old) Also, she didn't care what I had to say and that I was a rude person and she was going to pray for me. Odd thing is she was the one yelling the entire time and last time I spoke with her and her husband they didn't seem to care too much when we invited them to church.

And...it gets better....A few days after that the guy we caught calls me up and wants to know why I'm going around telling people we caught him gun hunting out there. He says it is ruining his reputation. The entire time his twin brother, who I suspect also hunted out there the day we caught him, was in the background dropping the f bomb and other words left and right. The whole time I'm thinking...so gun hunting illegally is ruining your name around town, but bow hunting illegally is just fine. I tell the guy we'd told people we caught a gun hunter out there and we'd also caught him hunting out there, but never said they were one in the same. I told him he obviously had my phone number and to tell anybody that keeps "running their name through the mud" to give me a call and I'd set them straight. I'd tell them we never caught him gun hunting out there, but we did catch him illegally trespassing and attempting to poach with a bow while sitting on my stand. He claims he never sat on my stand even though my dad caught him sitting there and the day we caught him he told me the story of how he went to get in his climber and noticed that stand so he called his brother and his brother said to just hunt out of it. That was the short version, but very annoying. We talked to the cops and the city and county officials. They said they couldn't stop us from entering through that gate. We just ended up using another gate on the other side of the property, though.















This was on the same camera. Whoever this was was on a mission to take the camera. It was locked to the tree. So what did they do? That's right, they cut the tree down so they could steal the camera. I probably could have gotten a good picture of them, but as you can see from the first picture the sun was shining good right at the camera. We made it out to the property within 5 minutes of the last picture taken, but they were gone. Crazy thing is the game warden had been sitting right down from that camera for 4 hours that day. He left about 2 hours before the picture was taken.























All in all we caught 5 people in the act of trespassing out there this year. It is a complete and total headache. Other than cameras we backpack everything in now.


----------



## IL 88

Just found this thread.... entertaining for sure. Here is the first trespasser we caught when we first started running cams a few years ago. Cute right?


















Another trespasser in the same spot :wink:


----------



## hunter-4-life

I never did get a pic of a guy hunting my stand, and using my blind HOWEVER i did catch him "in the act" one day. Was not happy at all:angry:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

IL 88 said:


> Just found this thread.... entertaining for sure. Here is the first trespasser we caught when we first started running cams a few years ago. Cute right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another trespasser in the same spot :wink:


I don't know about that hawt chic....but that one with the horns needs a stern talking too.


----------



## Bodeen

IL 88 said:


> Just found this thread.... entertaining for sure. Here is the first trespasser we caught when we first started running cams a few years ago. Cute right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ogress


----------



## cantseeme

stone cold steve austin is back! throw him a beer, hahaha- he i like stone cold hahaha, fits this guy though doesnt it hahaha


----------



## OLI62

IL 88 said:


> Just found this thread.... entertaining for sure. Here is the first trespasser we caught when we first started running cams a few years ago. Cute right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another trespasser in the same spot :wink:


Sasquatch lives!


----------



## IL 88

OLI62 said:


> Sasquatch lives!


Lol She is a local woman that lives about a mile from this spot as the crow flies. I have seen her out before and the wierd thing is that she can barely walk. This camera is a half mile from any road so I don't know how the heck she got back there or where she was headed. Didn't seem to bother the deer though :wink:


----------



## sampsta

i see that pic and i think...theres a squatch in these woods!!!!!


----------



## BP1992

jdouthit said:


> I caught this guy on camera earlier in the year. We showed up about 30 minutes after the picture was taken, but he was nowhere to be found. He was trespassing and gun hunting in the city limits. I'm assuming for squirrels by the looks of the open backpack.
> View attachment 1250360
> 
> 
> We caught this guy sitting on my stand. The first picture is him walking in with his climber. He discovered my stand was there so he just used it instead of hooking up his climber. That is where we found him sitting when we showed up. The second picture is him walking out in shame after we told him to come on down and that the cops were on their way. We ended up knowing the guy so my dad had me tell the cop to let him off with a verbal warning instead of the close to $1000 in fines and equipment confiscation he could have received. I didn't really want to since he blatantly lied to us about having permission to be there. Well, I figure that is said and done. Nope. The next time I go to enter the property the landowner next to the gate I enter through comes out and goes off on me about calling the cops on the guy. She talks for 20 minutes. She tells me if I go through that gate again she'd call the cops on me and also park a vehicle in my way so I couldn't get out. The entire time I'm saying yes ma'am and no ma'am even though she is talking like she needs to be in the looney bin. At the end I finally tell her she keeps interrupting me and I'd like to explain my side of the story. She tells me she is older than me and she's earned the right to interrupt me. (I'm 30 years old) Also, she didn't care what I had to say and that I was a rude person and she was going to pray for me. Odd thing is she was the one yelling the entire time and last time I spoke with her and her husband they didn't seem to care too much when we invited them to church.
> 
> And...it gets better....A few days after that the guy we caught calls me up and wants to know why I'm going around telling people we caught him gun hunting out there. He says it is ruining his reputation. The entire time his twin brother, who I suspect also hunted out there the day we caught him, was in the background dropping the f bomb and other words left and right. The whole time I'm thinking...so gun hunting illegally is ruining your name around town, but bow hunting illegally is just fine. I tell the guy we'd told people we caught a gun hunter out there and we'd also caught him hunting out there, but never said they were one in the same. I told him he obviously had my phone number and to tell anybody that keeps "running their name through the mud" to give me a call and I'd set them straight. I'd tell them we never caught him gun hunting out there, but we did catch him illegally trespassing and attempting to poach with a bow while sitting on my stand. He claims he never sat on my stand even though my dad caught him sitting there and the day we caught him he told me the story of how he went to get in his climber and noticed that stand so he called his brother and his brother said to just hunt out of it. That was the short version, but very annoying. We talked to the cops and the city and county officials. They said they couldn't stop us from entering through that gate. We just ended up using another gate on the other side of the property, though.
> View attachment 1250396
> 
> View attachment 1250369
> 
> 
> This was on the same camera. Whoever this was was on a mission to take the camera. It was locked to the tree. So what did they do? That's right, they cut the tree down so they could steal the camera. I probably could have gotten a good picture of them, but as you can see from the first picture the sun was shining good right at the camera. We made it out to the property within 5 minutes of the last picture taken, but they were gone. Crazy thing is the game warden had been sitting right down from that camera for 4 hours that day. He left about 2 hours before the picture was taken.
> View attachment 1250397
> 
> View attachment 1250398
> 
> View attachment 1250392
> 
> 
> 
> All in all we caught 5 people in the act of trespassing out there this year. It is a complete and total headache. Other than cameras we backpack everything in now.


Now that's a good story!


----------



## Rawood

OLI62 said:


> Sasquatch lives!


haha what the....hunchback of notre dame


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy

Atleast the people in this pics didn't seem to be hunting. I didn't see any guns, except for the Officer. Still wrong though.


----------



## u.hunter

*problem*



bparks35 said:


>


Wish i had that trespassing problem


----------



## u.hunter

I LUV It stand by one round .270 WSM ballistic silvertip prepare to fire


----------



## u.hunter

Now where the heck is that range sign?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Private Property - not sure who this kid is...but he has a small crew looking for him...
W55RingerCam









I am thinking this is the same JERK with a parnter - this clip takes place about 350 yards from the pic above....




double-click to enlarge if needed
IR Jazz with exchanger

joe


----------



## crockett

those two guys are shed hunters! hope you catch them and set em straight! he does look like he has the same purple sweat shirt on....maybe he's looking for somthing he wounded with that x bow?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Awesome, walking around in the dark with a cocked and loaded x-bow! Can't tell but his finger even looks like it is on the trigger, possible Darwin Award winner here.


----------



## u.hunter

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Awesome, walking around in the dark with a cocked and loaded x-bow! Can't tell but his finger even looks like it is on the trigger, possible Darwin Award winner here.


probably shot something on you bud and trailing from what I'm seeing. Hope you bust their a--.


----------



## trkytrack2

kdornski said:


> I joined the club bird hunters
> 
> tresspassers (600 x 450).jpg (120.1 KB)


Teaching those boys the "proper" way to hunt......trespass!


----------



## Tecumseh

Me too!!! Trade you 10 of "IL 88"'s picture for one of "bparks35" chic-in-a-pict. :tongue:



u.hunter said:


> Wish i had that trespassing problem


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

These folks were kind enough to bring the dog along...


----------



## 1stshot

MNmike said:


> here is the neighbors kid and grandchild.
> 
> Never knew the camera was there.



They look chilly! Shorts with coats!?! Never did understand this!!


----------



## Thatmichhunter

HNTRDAN said:


> These folks were kind enough to bring the dog along...
> 
> View attachment 1258391


That's not a dog, that's coyote bait.


----------



## rootju




----------



## u.hunter

rootju said:


> View attachment 1259415


your kiddin right, I'd just start buying anti tank missiles


----------



## ohiorobp

u.hunter said:


> your kiddin right, I'd just start buying anti tank missiles


Roflmao


----------



## u.hunter

BeachBow said:


> This kinda says it all...


 I love this sign need one now


----------



## buckeye_girl

Dang Rudolph


----------



## deadeyemark

No pics but yesterday it snowed so my wife and I watched the neighbor out the living room window take his two kids sledding in the electrical sub station property adjacent to mine. He pulled his kids on the sled across my front yard (around the baracade I've installed to prevent kids from doing this with their bikes)which took him even further into my yard. About a 30 yd path in the snow in the middle of my front yard.
Cutting across some one's yard was just something we were taught NEVER to do.
Today, with more snow, here he comes again only this time he has his kids and wife and they cut even further into my yard. I got a wood stake, hammer and string line and proceeded to install this from the corner of my yard, above the existing railroad tie baracade, and tied it off to my fence. They walked around it to go home. Jerks.


----------



## Dutchy491

Ha, you need to install an electric fence...

Dutchy


----------



## sleeperls

Is there a sidewalk deadeye? If so was the said snow removed ?

I don't like people in my yard either, but I'd still ask the neighbor nicely to use the sidewalk. 

If he refuses go use his grill and patio one day and see how he feels.


----------



## BP1992

rootju said:


> View attachment 1259415


That's a trespasser?


----------



## hitman846

I wonder if she just saw a snake :wink:
View attachment 1261294


----------



## NY911

hitman846 said:


> I wonder if she just saw a snake :wink:
> View attachment 1261294


LOL>..They are doing it wrong!


----------



## ohiorobp

BP1992 said:


> That's a trespasser?


Ya know just taking my front loader out on a cruise through my neighbours land and stuff....lmao


----------



## DCStudent

I can't believe the blatant indecency people have. You guys are better than me, i'd be setting traps....some foot snares, pits, nailed 2x4's across logging roads


----------



## srsbznz

buckeye_girl said:


> Dang Rudolph


This is one of the best I've seen in this thread!


----------



## hawkdriver55

Thats not a dog......its what WE call BAIT!


HNTRDAN said:


> These folks were kind enough to bring the dog along...
> 
> View attachment 1258391


----------



## Blackness

Just checked this cam and found this. I have him on cam 2 other times also. landowner said no one else besides me has permission. No orange and walking around 1/2 hour before sunset


----------



## Kstigall

Blackness said:


> Just checked this cam and found this. I have him on cam 2 other times also. landowner said no one else besides me has permission. No orange and walking around 1/2 hour before sunset


Orange can be seen a long ways. Not what you want when you get "lost".


----------



## Blackness

Kstigall said:


> Orange can be seen a long ways. Not what you want when you get "lost".


this is true. in the first pic I had of him he did have an orange vest on. He must be cutting through my property from someone elses land since there is only one way in to the property and that would be my landowners driveway.


----------



## Live4Rut

Wow...just looked through every page to see if I recognized anyone lol. I was hoping to find a picture of myself from a camera I found on state land one time. Did a couple "walk bys" with branches as antlers, fortunately for that guy I had no interest in tampering with his unlocked, unsecured camera.


----------



## buckeye_girl

Live4Rut said:


> Wow...just looked through every page to see if I recognized anyone lol. I was hoping to find a picture of myself from a camera I found on state land one time. Did a couple "walk bys" with branches as antlers, fortunately for that guy I had no interest in tampering with his unlocked, unsecured camera.


I have a camera up at my aunt's house but I haven't been up there in a few months so I know the batteries are dead. She asked me the other night if I had been checking it. I guess her friend has been going back and forth dancing and posing in front of the camera. I wonder how silly he feels knowing its a dead camera lol


----------



## prairieboy

buckeye_girl said:


> I have a camera up at my aunt's house but I haven't been up there in a few months so I know the batteries are dead. She asked me the other night if I had been checking it. I guess her friend has been going back and forth dancing and posing in front of the camera. I wonder how silly he feels knowing its a dead camera lol


Problably not as silly as he'd feel if the camara was NOT dead and you posted his dancing pics on the internet.......just sayin.....lol


----------



## buckeye_girl

prairieboy said:


> Problably not as silly as he'd feel if the camara was NOT dead and you posted his dancing pics on the internet.......just sayin.....lol


VERY good point I think I'll get him next year lol


----------



## BUSHfire

OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.

Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO 
A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do

WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY911

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL>...buckle up sonny, it's about to be a rough ride round here!


----------



## PSE CRAZY

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


He isn't ever wearing his safety harness!!!


----------



## Live4Rut

buckeye_girl said:


> I have a camera up at my aunt's house but I haven't been up there in a few months so I know the batteries are dead. She asked me the other night if I had been checking it. I guess her friend has been going back and forth dancing and posing in front of the camera. I wonder how silly he feels knowing its a dead camera lol


Hahah, I bet he'll feel the embarrassment when somebody finally breaks it to him. That.. or you'll have 200 pictures that you must post up on this thread as soon as you retrieve the camera!


----------



## tooktakdrvr

The lack of respect for one's private property never surprises me. This was the worst year for trespassers and poachers, unfortunately no pics:angry:


----------



## 12-Ringer

DCStudent said:


> I can't believe the blatant indecency people have. You guys are better than me, i'd be setting traps....some foot snares, pits, nailed 2x4's across logging roads


Hate to tell you - that is not only against the law, it is a convictable offense, even if someone is tresspassing on your property - don't ask how I know, let's just say it's better to take your pics to the authorities and then pester them until something is done....before you take matters into your own hands...

Joe


----------



## deertracker

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you serious? There is plenty of public property for you to pick berries all day long. You have no respect for someone who works hard for what they have. Your sense of entitlement is sickening.


----------



## HOOSIER55

deertracker said:


> Are you serious? There is plenty of public property for you to pick berries all day long. You have no respect for someone who works hard for what they have. Your sense of entitlement is sickening.


x2.


----------



## prairieboy

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey,I got a couple buddies that live in an apartment.Love to BBQ and drink beer,listen to some tunes.Maybe they could use your back yard whenever
they need to?Also they don't own a car,can they use yours for beer runs and such?I know one of them is having a birthday soon.Big shaker at your house then,Right?....Didn't think so..............


----------



## tooktakdrvr

prairieboy said:


> Hey,I got a couple buddies that live in an apartment.Love to BBQ and drink beer,listen to some tunes.Maybe they could use your back yard whenever
> they need to?Also they don't own a car,can they use yours for beer runs and such?I know one of them is having a birthday soon.Big shaker at your house then,Right?....Didn't think so..............


Awesome was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## TailChaser

Hate it, but it's going to get worse. Land is so expensive, people that would pay can't afford it, and they prolly love hunting as much as us. Will just pay a ticket when they have to, but will hunt.


----------



## Musky Hunter

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Has to be trolling.


----------



## HardWood

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you've been here for 2 years, you should know this is the wrong site for that...lol


----------



## avluey




----------



## BP1992

musky hunter said:


> has to be trolling.


x2...


----------



## BUSHfire

HardWood said:


> you've been here for 2 years, you should know this is the wrong site for that...lol


:wink:


----------



## BUSHfire

prairieboy said:


> Hey,I got a couple buddies that live in an apartment.Love to BBQ and drink beer,listen to some tunes.Maybe they could use your back yard whenever
> they need to?Also they don't own a car,can they use yours for beer runs and such?I know one of them is having a birthday soon.Big shaker at your house then,Right?....Didn't think so..............


eh?


----------



## beast

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


when you pay the taxes and mortgage you'll get a vote, until then,Shut the hell up.


----------



## bigern76

beast said:


> when you pay the taxes and mortgage you'll get a vote, until then,Shut the hell up.


Your gettin a bill for a new keyboard.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## hitman846

You can't be serious? :faint:



BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is and can be a "Big Deal"

First of all,...please read and obey the sign. This doesnt mean you can trespass across my property or anyone elses to get to yours.

2nd of all, trespassing *IS* against the law, thats why they make PUBLIC areas.


----------



## tooktakdrvr

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnstrut

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When you buy MY land, pay the taxes, and maintain it you can "cut across" any time. But until that day comes,.....


----------



## BUSHfire

how much are you asking for it? LOL!!!


----------



## jjlenehan

man, it took me an hour to get thru all 31 pages. some great pics on here, keep them coming.


----------



## whackmaster2003

actually have a guy on camera sitting in my stand last year. deer walked by took a pic their he sat. bast ds


----------



## SureShot150

Very entertaining post


----------



## rootju

BP1992 said:


> That's a trespasser?


We wound up finding out that the neighbor hired a driver for this and he tried to cut through a strip of woods, got lost, and wound up in out food plot about 120 yards south of the property line... Crazy stuff, but a relief know it wasn't intentional...


----------



## Alloutdoors95

At least their not sitting at home on their butts playing video games.


----------



## BUSHfire

no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)

BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
"the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa

and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly where I am from, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..


----------



## tooktakdrvr

BUSHfire said:


> no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)
> 
> BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
> "the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly where I am from, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..


Lol if all they wanted was some berries to make jam go for it. I have a problem when the first week of archery guys are running deer dogs and hunting with shotguns, can be dangerous and sure don't want an accidental shooting.....

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler

BUSHfire said:


> no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)
> 
> BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
> "the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! *I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... *jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly *where I am from*, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..


Where I am from we ask permission.


----------



## sleeperls

It's called private property for a reason. 

I do find it funny as a landowner how butt hurt people get when you tell them no, that they can't hunt.

I've got it double fold as I have a 10 acre pond. Always some ******* thinks its ok to fish there.


----------



## YankeeRebel

I like this one. LOL


----------



## u.hunter

BUSHfire said:


> no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)
> 
> BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
> "the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly where I am from, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..


when you have cattle shot and some a>>hole go and tear thru your crops and no I'm not talking food plots you'll see things with a different perspective but until then if it says POSTED then abid and stay off.


----------



## CaptPete

BUSHfire said:


> no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)
> 
> BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
> "the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly where I am from, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..


So here is is a question for you.....What happens when that kid riding his bike or that berry picker is on your property and gets hurt, then they decide to sue you for the medical bills?? From what I've heard it doesn't matter that they were tresspassing...they got hurt on YOUR property. Just by owning the land you are responsible.


----------



## beast

BUSHfire said:


> no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)
> 
> BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
> "the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly where I am from, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..


Kids on bikes, people riding horses, Atv driving respectfully wouldn't be a problem, ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS ASK!, that way I can tell them what I expect from them, and where they can and cannot go on my property.


----------



## 88jackrabbit

It's worse when it's your neighbor going past your purple paint and lies about it when you watched them. Cameras are now up.


----------



## bigbubba2001

martinarcher1 said:


> Got this trespasser a couple of years ago, never found out who he is. I asked around with no luck, never had any problems though. No shirt, no shoes, no clue he's getting his pic taken!


looks like he needs some smaller pants


----------



## Punch_Free4L

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If some knucklehead comes on your property and gets hurt(in NY) the land owner is responsible.So these horse riders,atv riders and old farts(fall and break hip lol) get hurt on my land they can take me to court.Yeah....thats reason enough to let everybody on my land..................

By the way,I wish god would pay my property taxes.:wink:


----------



## Alloutdoors95

Haha I hear ya... Sorry I didn't make my post clearer I was talking about the kids who were riding their bikes on somebodys drive way.


----------



## gkonduris

Caught my wife............


----------



## sleeperls

Sweet your kitchen has trees.


----------



## runningdeer

I don't care ywho you are..........THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiorobp

sleeperls said:


> Sweet your kitchen has trees.


Nice! Lmao.....


----------



## MOC

sleeperls said:


> sweet your kitchen has trees.


lmao.


----------



## DogWoman

This was long before game cams, I lived on a farm and was in our living room looking out over the main driveway (it's a mile long). On the one side of the drive is state reserve land. There was a pickup truck parked at the bottom of the drive and no one there. We figured it was hunters up on the reserve, a no-no. So we kept watch. 
A short time later, a few guys come down dragging 2 bucks. Now we had poachers. We called the neighbor down at the end of the driveway and he blocked the drive. We then called the police. By the time they went down the road, we were following in our truck. We had them blocked in now. The police were waiting at the end of the drive. They had 5 BUCKS in the back of their truck! BUSTED!
No trespassing, no hunting signs ALL OVER THE PLACE.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Trespassing is a crime, PERIOD! 

I know that in Indiana you can walk across someone's land until they ask you leave, if you don't you are TRESPASSING. If you are carrying a gun or fishing pole or in the act of hunting or fishing in any mannner, you are TRESPASSING, no questions asked. But, either way the landowner has to be willing to prosecute. Which I will do EVERY time. If you don't the violaters will tell their friends "don't worry, he won't prosecute"... And, you just opened your land up for free-for-all. 

Obviously, as a land owner you worry about liability, but also no one wants their deer herd messed with or your personal property tampered with or stolen. More often than not a TRESPASSER is also a THEIF!! In my opinion, TRESPASSERS have NO RIGHTS! 

I always ask TRESPASSERS two questions: Are you lost? And, can you read? They always say no and yes. Then I tell them they have to be lost because they are on my property without permission and how could they not have read all the posted signs? I've gotten some pretty interesting replys. They always think they are on someone else's land and they say they didn't see all the posted signs which is virtually impossible.


----------



## jdavenp3

I had an incident with **** hunters a couple of years ago that makes me sick even looking in this thread or replying to it.

Long story short, extreme trespassing. I understand **** hunters have to follow the dogs but these guys were running the dogs directly behind my barn that houses an expensive tractor, lawnmower, horse equipment, all sorts of other things that can be stolen. The barn is 100 yards from my back door, if that tells you how close they were to my house and why it set me off. This was at 1 in the morning, now.

Ended up shooting a warning shot in the air with my 325wsm, bringing out the AK, calling cops- the whole 9. All this could have been prevented if they would have just answered me when I yelled and asked them if they were tracking ***** and if not why were they on my property. I could have been sued by the idiots walking in the dead of night into a 10k volt fence.


----------



## joshb311

Trespassers are a never ending problem on our family property as well. I have a video of two local goobers riding right up into one of my food plots and scouting it over good. The older of the two notices the camera up in the tree (away from reach without a ladder) and you can clearly make out the other guy utter a profanity once he realized that little hunting spot was not going to pan out for him. I've had property vandalized, stolen and have generally been abused by people who feel like I am the one in the wrong for putting up gates to keep them out. I have no problem with ATV's and trail riding. Get your own trails or go ride public land. I have no problem with hikers. Again... get off my property and go to public land. 

What worries me most is liability. Let's say Joe Blow ends up wrecking his little scooter while trespassing on my property. Well what happens when suddenly those medical bills start mounting up? Goober Joe starts looking for someone to blame for his idiocy. Next thing you know, I wake up and there is someone at my door serving me papers telling me that I'm being sued. Why? All because I failed to fill in that firebreak and therefore created a hazard for the moron that was the speeding and driving his ATV wrecklessly while trespassing on private property. Don't think it could ever happen? Think again! My neighbor has spent nearly $40 Grand in the past two years fighting a lawsuit of similar circumstances. A teenager shattered his hip when he wrecked while riding his 4 wheeler on my buddies property. He had been told to stay out numerous times and his deeds caught up to him when he slammed into a tree at around 30 mph. His folks had no insurance so they ended up suing my neighbor for failing to properly secure and gate his property to keep people out. In other words.... it's supposedly my neighbor's fault for creating an area that is too irresistable to trespassers. 

I'm sorry, I had to get up on the soapbox on this one. It just burns me up to no end.


----------



## hitman846

joshb311 said:


> Trespassers are a never ending problem on our family property as well. I have a video of two local goobers riding right up into one of my food plots and scouting it over good. The older of the two notices the camera up in the tree (away from reach without a ladder) and you can clearly make out the other guy utter a profanity once he realized that little hunting spot was not going to pan out for him. I've had property vandalized, stolen and have generally been abused by people who feel like I am the one in the wrong for putting up gates to keep them out. I have no problem with ATV's and trail riding. Get your own trails or go ride public land. I have no problem with hikers. Again... get off my property and go to public land.
> 
> What worries me most is liability. Let's say Joe Blow ends up wrecking his little scooter while trespassing on my property. Well what happens when suddenly those medical bills start mounting up? Goober Joe starts looking for someone to blame for his idiocy. Next thing you know, I wake up and there is someone at my door serving me papers telling me that I'm being sued. Why? All because I failed to fill in that firebreak and therefore created a hazard for the moron that was the speeding and driving his ATV wrecklessly while trespassing on private property. Don't think it could ever happen? Think again! My neighbor has spent nearly $40 Grand in the past two years fighting a lawsuit of similar circumstances. A teenager shattered his hip when he wrecked while riding his 4 wheeler on my buddies property. He had been told to stay out numerous times and his deeds caught up to him when he slammed into a tree at around 30 mph. His folks had no insurance so they ended up suing my neighbor for failing to properly secure and gate his property to keep people out. In other words.... it's supposedly my neighbor's fault for creating an area that is too irresistable to trespassers.
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to get up on the soapbox on this one. It just burns me up to no end.


Thats Bull bleep :nod:


----------



## joshb311

BUSHfire said:


> no no alloutdoors95. Every person in all of these photos should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!! they are trespassers and should be shot on site Period! The land owner pays the mortgage and taxes!!!! -(joking thanks for the kind post)
> 
> BUT the biggest thing about most of these posts and the people doing the most crying do not even own the land..
> "the land owner said I was the only one allowed on the land" < haahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I. Plus I am in on a 200 acre lease with 5 guys 2 hours north of my home, and it is all posted! I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly? Yeah the guys caught hunting, or ruining food plots, or in a climber flipping you off should be prosecuted for sure. Honestly where I am from, if you own a big chunk of property and you treat everyone like dirt or a a-hole if someone even smells or talks about it. Well needless to say people will do some pretty low things that I dont agree with but it happens, I have seen camps burnt to the ground, deer gut shot with .22's at night, all 4 truck tires slashed while your in the woods hunting.. etc..... I just feel I am blessed to have access to private land in more than one way and if a kid should cross on to it or someone needed a berry or two to make some jam or whatever then so be it, yes you should ask first and I would. but lets be real here.. I have rambled on long enough and I wasted enough of my time on this thread good day and enjoy archery hunting..



Yes... it's all fun and innocent.... until someone gets hurt. Then its all hell and agony... guess who pays? The landowner. They pay for the land up front, pay for the management of the property, pay for the taxes and just in case those expenses weren't enough.... let's just go ahead and make em pay for the medical expenses of morons as well. It's that whole attitude of "Aw shucks, I ain't hurtin nuthin." that has for some stupid reason made it an acceptable act to trespass. It's usually non land owners that don't see anything wrong with it, because they have absolutely no idea what responsibilities are placed upon a land owner. I'd also be willing to bet that if you don't see anything wrong with trespassing, then you would probably go ahead and take liberty of just about any other situation afforded to you, no matter how shady that situation might be. 

I agree with the other posts in this thread that calls trespassers what they are..... THIEVES!


----------



## hoyt40

I thought this thread was for Trespasser pics? It seems to have turn in to a debate.....


----------



## Punch_Free4L

hoyt40 said:


> I thought this thread was for Trespasser pics? It seems to have turn in to a debate.....


yeah....this and pretty much every thread here on AT.


----------



## iwantone2.4

hoyt40 said:


> I thought this thread was for Trespasser pics? It seems to have turn in to a debate.....



X3. I wanna see some more tresspass pics!! not debating. Make a new thread for that.:thumbs_do


----------



## 12 point

I just checked my cams today and had this one on there. Can anyone tell what he has in his hand?


----------



## NY911

Saw. Christmas tree "shopping"? When was this taken?


----------



## 12 point

January 16th. MLK day.


----------



## NY911

I still say a saw...


----------



## hitman846

12 point said:


> I just checked my cams today and had this one on there. Can anyone tell what he has in his hand?


Is there anyone reported missing from your area?


----------



## 12 point

hitman846 said:


> Is there anyone reported missing from your area?


 Not that I know of..I'll keep an eye out for any freshly disturbed ground.:mg:


----------



## BP1992

NY911 said:


> I still say a saw...


x2...


----------



## Powderhorn

Older wood stocked BB gun. Shooting birds or anything that moves, kids out of school.


----------



## avluey

Powderhorn said:


> Older wood stocked BB gun. Shooting birds or anything that moves, kids out of school.


Yep - I think it looks like the stock of a BB gun as well.


----------



## nathanrogers

Looks like the butt end of a red ryder- can't do much harm with it though


----------



## archer pse

nathanrogers said:


> Looks like the butt end of a red ryder- can't do much harm with it though


Could shoot your eye out!!


----------



## DaveMI

Here is a pic I got last Fall in Milan, MI. I'm really surprised that this harry potter crew didn't take the cam.


----------



## clafountain2

u.hunter said:


> Wish i had that trespassing problem


same here...visit my stand please!


----------



## clafountain2

strikerII said:


> That guy is pretty serious, with the custom worked .45 on his back hip, looks like he means business. Is there a war going on in Pa. we don't know about?


he's trying to look tough in front of the lady...


----------



## White Wizzard

*Got these two on some private land surounded by private land*

I know all the neighbors and it's none of them and they don't recognize them either. It amazes me how some people think they have the right to just go where ever they want. I was out here about an hour after they were and I was shooting my ARs. If they would have been there then, they could have very well been hit with a round from where I was shooting. Very dangerous to go places you aren't familiar with. I would have felt terrible if I had shot one of them.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Well i didnt want to have to post here but here is my first trespasser picture. I just checked my camera this weekend that has been out since october. Well that is why i didnt see deer in that stand 3 days later.


----------



## BP1992

Powderhorn said:


> Older wood stocked BB gun. Shooting birds or anything that moves, kids out of school.


After taking a second look, I think I agree with you.


----------



## Stump Shooter

I have this dude going for a nature ride. Not photoshopped.....TRUE IDENTITY! lol


----------



## Recon89

FEDIE316 said:


> How about this one!
> View attachment 402417


looks like he's hungry for a mineral block lol


----------



## ILLbucknut

Stump Shooter said:


> I have this dude going for a nature ride. Not photoshopped.....TRUE IDENTITY! lol


Let him pass, he's only a spike. lol


----------



## z79outlaw

HNTRDAN said:


> These folks were kind enough to bring the dog along...
> 
> View attachment 1258391


She hurt her anke on your property has there lawyer contacted you yet? I probably wont even get a response they probably already confiscated your land, your house and your computer...


----------



## ullr88

All the lawsuits against the landowners is terrible. There's 11teen of them going on right now.


----------



## jer42

*Glad I wasn't sitting in my stand this day!!*


----------



## kennyg855

Wonder how they taste?


----------



## hitman846

jer42 said:


> View attachment 1282738


I'm sorry but that is one homely animal...


----------



## prairieboy

jer42 said:


> View attachment 1282738


Farmer whos land I hunt on uses Llamas to keep the wolves and coyotes off his cows......


----------



## Olgord

BUSHfire said:


> OMG!!! I looked through the first 6-7 pages of this thread and some of you "land owners" are ridiculous. Kids on bikes, women on horses, 50 years old guys putting around on a atv... Big Freaking deal!! I'm so sorry every outdoor enthusiast does not have their own 250 acre chunk of land. I know I don't, and there is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail. I guess from most of the land owners responses, it would pay for a guy to steal or break a camera if you see or find one. Some of you are mocking the trespassers that choose to leave it alone.
> 
> Do I agree with trespassers that ruin food plots or those whom are actually hunting without permission? NO
> A kid on a bike or a couple going on a nature hike, or a berry picker, is not hurting anything..
> GOOD DAY and enjoy your GODS COUNTRY all to yourself!!! and you should have to right to shoot that kid on that bike, what was he thinking. at least throw his dad in jail for him wanting to be in the great outdoors...:thumbs_do
> 
> WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd recommend you stay in PA where you can roam where ya want. There are places folks don't take kindly to someone with a well developed sense of entitlement, like yourself, traipsing willy nilly across the country side. Just sayin'.

OlGord


----------



## quaack97

tooktakdrvr said:


> View attachment 1266752
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


I love it.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## fshafly2

I ran two low-life's with bows off my farm just three weeks ago. Once they got off my property, I ceased pursuit and went back to look for a ground blind or whatever - nada. I'm still po'd...

Here is a picture from a few years back. I talked to a few neighbors and no one recognized the guy, so I took the pic to the deputy sheriff who patrols my area. He told me he'd call me if he found out the guy - never got a call. Clearly the guy sees the camera (in a clover food plot that's along a powerline) but didn't take it - so I would have gone easy on him. (I've had a few cameras solen/vandalized over the years). This ATV'r never come back.

-fsh


----------



## BUSHfire

Olgord said:


> I'd recommend you stay in PA where you can roam where ya want. There are places folks don't take kindly to someone with a well developed sense of entitlement, like yourself, traipsing willy nilly across the country side. Just sayin'.
> 
> OlGord


Thanks for the recommendation, but your to late I've already been in almost every state from pa to Idaho Hunting or Fishing. Never had a problem yet, nor have I ever had the pleasure to hunt in Iowa. Shoot me your address for your property and Ill give it a try. Not interested in Florida, for hunting anyways, maybe a nice vacation in a beach house if your offering. Also you, must have me confused with someone else you may have made spoke to prior, I have never know any Willy's nor Nilly's..


----------



## hawkdriver55

hitman846 said:


> I'm sorry but that is one homely animal...


reference the Lama....

My wife's "X's" brother shot one that belonged to a guy that owned a car dealership and was a big time business man in our area. Made big news and got lots of BAD press for bowhunters in our area. Of course he did shoot it inside a fence on posted property that he didn't own. Nothing like a stoned ******* running around the woods with a bow and arrow. Got a little jail time and judgement againist him for damages. Of course the non-working dirtbag didn't have any money to ever pay for it. Some folks are only alive because it is illegal to kill them.


----------



## kennyg855

Thanks for the insight. I did not know that. Sounds like a very good animal to have.


----------



## hitman846

BUSHfire said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, but your to late I've already been in almost every state from pa to Idaho Hunting or Fishing. Never had a problem yet, nor have I ever had the pleasure to hunt in Iowa. Shoot me your address for your property and Ill give it a try. Not interested in Florida, for hunting anyways, maybe a nice vacation in a beach house if your offering. Also you, must have me confused with someone else you may have made spoke to prior, I have never know any Willy's nor Nilly's..


Nothing like making yourself public enemy #1


----------



## Whaack

BUSHfire said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, but your to late I've already been in almost every state from pa to Idaho Hunting or Fishing. Never had a problem yet, nor have I ever had the pleasure to hunt in Iowa. Shoot me your address for your property and Ill give it a try. Not interested in Florida, for hunting anyways, maybe a nice vacation in a beach house if your offering. Also you, must have me confused with someone else you may have made spoke to prior, I have never know any Willy's nor Nilly's..


Wow, I don't even know what to say to this......


----------



## Ghost23

BUSHfire said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, but your to late I've already been in almost every state from pa to Idaho Hunting or Fishing. Never had a problem yet, nor have I ever had the pleasure to hunt in Iowa. Shoot me your address for your property and Ill give it a try. Not interested in Florida, for hunting anyways, maybe a nice vacation in a beach house if your offering. Also you, must have me confused with someone else you may have made spoke to prior, I have never know any Willy's nor Nilly's..


WOW! Can we say @$$hole! You said in one of your posts that you sometimes have to cross private property to get to your hunting spot. If you have access to all the land you said you did, why are you having to trespass? You must not have ever had you stands, cams, etc stolen. Or been sitting in a blind in October during bow season when trespassers are unloading a .22 in your direction at a deer. Or been in you stand and had trespassers fire in your direction, hitting the tree your in. And if those kids, atv riders, and berry pickers get hurt they can sue the land owner. I ride atv's and would never trespass on someones land. That's a good way to get shot!


----------



## nodog

Ghost23 said:


> WOW! Can we say @$$hole! You said in one of your posts that you sometimes have to cross private property to get to your hunting spot. If you have access to all the land you said you did, why are you having to trespass? You must not have ever had you stands, cams, etc stolen. Or been sitting in a blind in October during bow season when trespassers are unloading a .22 in your direction at a deer. Or been in you stand and had trespassers fire in your direction, hitting the tree your in. And if those kids, atv riders, and berry pickers get hurt they can sue the land owner. I ride atv's and would never trespass on someones land. That's a good way to get shot!


The guy had a problem with the kids on the bikes being labeled public enemy #1 and they were on the stones ta boot. I can understand why he thinks this isn't serious and if the land owner can be sued if they get hurt you better inform them shooting them will multiply their troubles many times over.

Some of this stuff is serious to very serious, some of it is just pretty crotchety. I think that's all he was saying and then got ridiculous because of the veiled threat, yours took it to the extreme and why it caught my attention. In no way did the guy say being shot at was petty nor did he condone theft or destruction of property. He's got a problem with crossing onto private property that's going to get him in trouble and compounds it because he doesn't know where he is on the WWW. 

He also made the point that when you shout to the world I dare you to cross my property your telling anyone who would they better not leave anything behind that can prove they did. Learned long ago you can catch more bees with honey than vinegar.

He's not even close to P.E. #1, but if the mod says he is, he is. It's his house.


----------



## mainemountain

Punch_Free4L said:


> Anyone got any on their cams?I posted this in the BH forum but maybe it should be here.I think it would be cool to post *pics* of trespassers caught on camera...kinda like AT's america's most wanted.


or bashing


----------



## Ghost23

nodog said:


> The guy had a problem with the kids on the bikes being labeled public enemy #1 and they were on the stones ta boot. I can understand why he thinks this isn't serious and if the land owner can be sued if they get hurt you better inform them shooting them will multiply their troubles many times over.
> 
> Some of this stuff is serious to very serious, some of it is just pretty crotchety. I think that's all he was saying and then got ridiculous because of the veiled threat, yours took it to the extreme and why it caught my attention. In no way did the guy say being shot at was petty nor did he condone theft or destruction of property. He's got a problem with crossing onto private property that's going to get him in trouble and compounds it because he doesn't know where he is on the WWW.
> 
> He also made the point that when you shout to the world I dare you to cross my property your telling anyone who would they better not leave anything behind that can prove they did. Learned long ago you can catch more bees with honey than vinegar.
> 
> He's not even close to P.E. #1, but if the mod says he is, he is. It's his house.


Is he public enemy #1? Not even close! He is on a thread where members are posting cam pics and talking about problems they have with trespassers. Yes he is going to get grilled when he says that it is OK that berry pickers, atv riders, horse riders, hikers, kids riding bikes, etc are trespassing on private property without permission. What do you expect! Then he says "_t__here is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail"._ But another post says "_and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I". _If he has permission to cross property, then fine. If not, then he shouldn't cross private property to get to his property. And comment really gets to me! He says, "_I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly"? _How is being on private property without permission considered respect? It isn't! It is disrespectful to not have the decency to simply ask the land owner if it's OK. Is it respectful to let your kids ride bikes on the neighbors property? No, not without permission! What if those kids got hurt and the parents and land owner have no idea where they are at? It is dishonest and a total lack of respect toward the land owner, the law, and yourself if you are trespassing.


----------



## gambino

Ghost couldn't have said it better


----------



## Ghost23

gambino said:


> Ghost couldn't have said it better


Thank you! That's just my opinion


----------



## 12-Ringer

Private property is just that, private....doesn't mean others CAN'T go, they just need to ask first. I have total access to over 300 acres of heavily posted and patrolled property. I can do just about anything I want on that property except hunt, that's the landowners wish and I respect it. Makes a great place to set my cams, hike with my kids, work my two German Shorthaired pointers, practice my turkey calling, collect sheds, etc...., but I don't hunt because the landowner doesn't allow it. Hopefully, I will continue to leave a good impression on the landowner and maybe she will change her mind. She's already using two of my IR video cams to monitor her horse stables.

Wonder if more folks just asked, if there would be less hard feelings.

Joe


----------



## Ghost23

That's just it. People don't ask! Pretty much all of these pics in this thread are people trespassing.


----------



## BP1992

Less talk....more pics:wink:


----------



## BUSHfire

Ghost23 said:


> WOW! Can we say @$$hole! You said in one of your posts that you sometimes have to cross private property to get to your hunting spot. If you have access to all the land you said you did, why are you having to trespass? You must not have ever had you stands, cams, etc stolen. Or been sitting in a blind in October during bow season when trespassers are unloading a .22 in your direction at a deer. Or been in you stand and had trespassers fire in your direction, hitting the tree your in. And if those kids, atv riders, and berry pickers get hurt they can sue the land owner. I ride atv's and would never trespass on someones land. That's a good way to get shot!


Ha call me what you will, you and your comments mean nothing at all to me. 
A. I dont just hunt on my property. The crossing of posted property is at other hunting areas with friends etc.. I was giving an example.
B. No I have never had a camera, stand, or other items stolen nor damaged in any way. Coincidence? I dont think so. I treat people how I want treated and I like to think thats the reputation I have, a long with a little luck. Hence why people respect me and my property. This answer also applies to all the bullets flying your way too, in my opinion thats not a hard equation to solve. Give a little to get a lot!! (Respect) 
C. I have never studied up on Indiana's atv, or trespassing laws, but if you shoot someone in Pa for trespassing on a atv, with no intend of harm to you or your family YOU will be going to prison for a very long time, and loose your property and much more. Genius!
D. Like most people that have not traveled much or are just plain old one-track minded. You like to think that every single person and PLACE is identical to what you have or think! I invite you to come to Pa and attempt to travel for more than 1-2 miles without crossing over anyone's property. Let alone going for a decent 30-40+ mile, sunday ride with some buddy's on your ATV's. As I said before, sometimes you have to do what you have to do in order to Live a little. If your lucky enough to have a 5000 acre ranch for hunting and atving then enjoy!!! because not everyone is hardly even 1:5000 that lucky..
I wasted enough time with this reply, which I am sure will not change anyone's mind and cause more Drama.


----------



## BUSHfire

12-Ringer said:


> Private property is just that, private....doesn't mean others CAN'T go, they just need to ask first. I have total access to over 300 acres of heavily posted and patrolled property. I can do just about anything I want on that property except hunt, that's the landowners wish and I respect it. Makes a great place to set my cams, hike with my kids, work my two German Shorthaired pointers, practice my turkey calling, collect sheds, etc...., but I don't hunt because the landowner doesn't allow it. Hopefully, I will continue to leave a good impression on the landowner and maybe she will change her mind. She's already using two of my IR video cams to monitor her horse stables.
> 
> Wonder if more folks just asked, if there would be less hard feelings.
> 
> Joe


Very well said, I have obtained permission from people that had posted property on more than one occasion. Most of them where the classic case of people saying I heard bla bla bla asked him and he wont let anyone hunt!! I would go knock on the door and converse like a man, state that I only Kill shooter bucks, no does, wont bring any other hunters with me, and try to be a ethical as possible. Usually they were more than happy to let me hunt.. Just ask if you want to hunt, but also be prepared to get shut down. Blow it off and move on.


----------



## BUSHfire

Ghost23 said:


> Is he public enemy #1? Not even close! He is on a thread where members are posting cam pics and talking about problems they have with trespassers. Yes he is going to get grilled when he says that it is OK that berry pickers, atv riders, horse riders, hikers, kids riding bikes, etc are trespassing on private property without permission. What do you expect! Then he says "_t__here is an occasional time that I may have to ride or cross over posted property just in order to hunter or get to another trail"._ But another post says "_and for most of you guys that think I am a free roaming trespasser myself, your wrong. I have enough acreage to hunt on of my own, also I am the caretaker and manage the property next to mine which gives me almost 80 acres for just my brother and I". _If he has permission to cross property, then fine. If not, then he shouldn't cross private property to get to his property. And comment really gets to me! He says, "_I dont want people to trespass or miss use my land in anyway, but if a kid wanted to ride a bike on it in the woods, or someone wanted to cross on a horse or a atv "RESPECTIVELY" <as most of these pics indicate, then so be it... jezz whats the big deal honestly"? _How is being on private property without permission considered respect? It isn't! It is disrespectful to not have the decency to simply ask the land owner if it's OK. Is it respectful to let your kids ride bikes on the neighbors property? No, not without permission! What if those kids got hurt and the parents and land owner have no idea where they are at? It is dishonest and a total lack of respect toward the land owner, the law, and yourself if you are trespassing.


There is a lot going on in this reply and I honestly respect it, I can get lost and things can get mixed up in the context of text writing in forums. I stand by what I said, where I own and lease land, I dont cross or touch any posted property. On the other hand there are a few hunting areas that I hit up with friends that may be land locked with several different pieces of posted land and we do cross it to reach our hunting quarters. Yes someone should take the time research it and contact the land owner to obtain permission, but the posters are not signed or spaced properly and just figured the land owner really doesn't care. I know all excuses and still not right, but we are not hunting this land and at most its a 75-100 yard cross. Also Legally there must be a right-of-way to land locked property, but that could cost 10-20 grand, so if the guys says no then most will still risk a trespassing fine and cross anyways. We are not sneaky or discrete about it in anyway, park the trucks in the wide open, and make the commute to and from in the snow while leaving plenty of evidence with our footprints. As I said I am not saying this is ok or recommended, but ultimately "SOME" of the pics in this tread, and comments, just rub me the wrong way. The guy going nuts over a family crossing on the edge of his yard for a few feet to get to a gas line which he doesnt own and is not posted to go sled riding!! seriously? He will be the first guy sitting in a bar Bi*ching about all the young punks sitting around these days playing video games and not being active at all. Then they came back the next day and had enough nerve to cross over his little pink ribbon he put up, WOW I would have done the same thing.. Call the feds I got a family going sled riding on property I dont own. Should the parents have asked? Yes, but honestly most people dont know any better and how bad can they be by taking their kids sled riding... 
Also all the people tell me about getting sued by the kids on bikes, berry pickers, old atv riders etc... If you act like your the best and act like a clown you will be the first guy to get sued, guess what people you are proving it to yourselves by posting all these pics right? Your proving that these people are on your property, even with posters and what not, and if they get hurt they can SUE you. The only cure is a 15' fence with barbed wire and armed guards, which will also keep out all your game and defeat your purpose. 

I can see how I might be coming off wrong to some people but as I said a few things really got me going in this thread, research my posts I dont get into drama and threads that go on and on with no outcome, but this one I just couldnt resist. If some of my replies look and sound like I am "twisting the Knife" well I am. To me its entertainment from people that live for the drama and dragging it on and whatever, I know they are just boiling and all I can do is laugh...
Good day to you all, 

-Public Enemy #1 < haa that was the best on of them all, kinda shocked me that I earned that title so easily..


----------



## BUSHfire

nodog said:


> The guy had a problem with the kids on the bikes being labeled public enemy #1 and they were on the stones ta boot. I can understand why he thinks this isn't serious and if the land owner can be sued if they get hurt you better inform them shooting them will multiply their troubles many times over.
> 
> Some of this stuff is serious to very serious, some of it is just pretty crotchety. I think that's all he was saying and then got ridiculous because of the veiled threat, yours took it to the extreme and why it caught my attention. In no way did the guy say being shot at was petty nor did he condone theft or destruction of property. He's got a problem with crossing onto private property that's going to get him in trouble and compounds it because he doesn't know where he is on the WWW.
> 
> He also made the point that when you shout to the world I dare you to cross my property your telling anyone who would they better not leave anything behind that can prove they did. Learned long ago you can catch more bees with honey than vinegar.
> 
> He's not even close to P.E. #1, but if the mod says he is, he is. It's his house.


Thanks, well said


----------



## Ghost23

BUSHfire said:


> Ha call me what you will, you and your comments mean nothing at all to me.
> A. I dont just hunt on my property. The crossing of posted property is at other hunting areas with friends etc.. I was giving an example.
> B. No I have never had a camera, stand, or other items stolen nor damaged in any way. Coincidence? I dont think so. I treat people how I want treated and I like to think thats the reputation I have, a long with a little luck. Hence why people respect me and my property. This answer also applies to all the bullets flying your way too, in my opinion thats not a hard equation to solve. Give a little to get a lot!! (Respect)
> C. I have never studied up on Indiana's atv, or trespassing laws, but if you shoot someone in Pa for trespassing on a atv, with no intend of harm to you or your family YOU will be going to prison for a very long time, and loose your property and much more. Genius!
> D. Like most people that have not traveled much or are just plain old one-track minded. You like to think that every single person and PLACE is identical to what you have or think! I invite you to come to Pa and attempt to travel for more than 1-2 miles without crossing over anyone's property. Let alone going for a decent 30-40+ mile, sunday ride with some buddy's on your ATV's. As I said before, sometimes you have to do what you have to do in order to Live a little. If your lucky enough to have a 5000 acre ranch for hunting and atving then enjoy!!! because not everyone is hardly even 1:5000 that lucky..
> I wasted enough time with this reply, which I am sure will not change anyone's mind and cause more Drama.


A: Crossing private property without permission is called trespassing, anywhere you live. It is unsafe, disrespectful, and against the law.

B: I have had stuff stolen. By the neighbors that deny having been on the property at all. My property is squared of by a road on 2 sides and other private property on the other 2. So the trespassers are crossing other property, that they are not supposed to be on, to get to mine. I'm gunna treat those people as what they are, trespassers! I don't treat people like that so don't even say that I get my stuff stolen because I treat them bad. They are the bad ones. And who the hell are you to say that I'm getting shot at because I treat people bad? I don't ever see or talk to the guys that trespass. I only see signs or them running out of the woods during deer season. The cops are called and the trespassers deny everything. I get shots in my direction because the disrespectful jerk that is trespassing didn't know where I was in my stand! And the 2 kids with the .22 in street clothes tromping throught the woods during early archery season didn't know I was there because they aren't supposed to be on my land and don't know who hunts their. There are 4 of us that hunt the land and always ask the night before where the others will be. Or we meet up in the morning or whenever we go out. Maybe people respect you because they asked if they could enter your fenced off, posted private property. That's not the case with me! They are the ones you should give a little (asking for permission) and maybe they would get a lot. 

C: I never once said anything about shooting anyone. I call the sheriff. I know there are other land owners that would shoot someone for trespassing. So yes, riding an ATV or trespassing on a certain persons land could get you shot! So you better go back and read my posts before talking to me about shooting someone. Genius!

D: Private property is the same anywhere you go. It's PRIVATE!!!! Bought, paid for, taxes paid, taken care of, controlled, hunted, planted, posted private, etc. by the land owner that has the right to prosecute trespassers. *Trespassers*: intruder: someone who intrudes on the privacy or property of another without permission. *Trespassing*: Enter the owner's land or property without permission. Make unfair claims on or take advantage of (something). And why do I need to travel 1-2 miles to see if I cross property lines? If I got to the property line, I would not enter the next property. I don't even have 1-2 miles to walk in a straight line on my property with hitting a fence line. And if I rode 30-40+ miles, I would not only cross private property but go right through peoples yards. If I want to ride like that I will go to an off road recreation area. And if living a little means trespassing and riding your ATV on other people land then go for. But it's not for most of us because we are respectful.


----------



## BUSHfire

yep your right, your perfect... How well does your business do when you advertise your bias opinions for everyone to see online? I personally wouldn't think that is smart, but I am sure every one of your customers are perfect law obeying citizens like yourself. You better never break a law the way you talk, dont speed, j-walk, or cut the tag off your mattress... I wont waste any more of your precious time or mine. Go shoot your bow its way more calming. Or maybe you could go hang up some more posters or start on building that fence and training your guards to kill since that seems to be ok were you live.


----------



## Ghost23

BUSHfire said:


> yep your right, your perfect... How well does your business do when you advertise your bias opinions for everyone to see online? I personally wouldn't think that is smart, but I am sure every one of your customers are perfect law obeying citizens like yourself. You better never break a law the way you talk, dont speed, j-walk, or cut the tag off your mattress... I wont waste any more of your precious time or mine. Go shoot your bow its way more calming. Or maybe you could go hang up some more posters or start on building that fence and training your guards to kill since that seems to be ok were you live.


Who said it's OK to kill where I live? You need to stop putting words in other people mouths. No I don't trespass, have had 1 speeding ticket, don't go anywhere that they enforce J-walking, and the tags are on my mattresses. So don't drag a bunch of crap into a conversation about trespassing. You're the minority and your trying to tell the majority that they are wrong. Keep trying cause it ain't workin! And my business does just fine, thank you! Most people think the same way I do. They want trail cams to catch the trespassers and I sell a lot of them! Then the trespassers steal them, and I sell more! Around here you ask permission to enter somebodies land. And trespassers get fines. There is to much damage, pouching, theft, etc to just think that it is OK for anyone to enter private property without permission. Everyone that has trespassed had pouched, hunted game out of season, shot up the place, stole things, damaged property, etc. So now you know why most land owners don't want people on their land without permission. Nobody ever asks, they just do as they wish. Someone has to enforce the law on these people and educate them that it's not OK to trespass. You must have it in your head that myself and most people that posted in this thread just hate everybody and are mean and disrespectful to others because we won't allow someone to enter our property without permission. That is far from the truth. We are hard working people that have respect for others and would ask permission to enter someones property. That is what treating other like you want to be treated is. Not just letting them on your land when they haven't asked. Just because they are only hiking doesn't make it right for them to do that. What if I was out there shooting guns, thinking that nobody else is out there because they aren't supposed to be and someone got shot. You think I would want to live with that? NO! Reasons like that are why I don't want people on my land. And I don't want people shooting in my direction when I'm hunting either. Another reason I don't want people out there. There are sink hole caves that someone might not see and fall into and nobody would ever know. And you think I'm wrong in my thinking. Tell me again how?


----------



## hitman846

We need to get this thread back on track....Pics or comments about pics from this point forward please.


----------



## crockett

thank you!


----------



## mainemountain

hitman846 said:


> We need to get this thread back on track....Pics or comments about pics from this point forward please.


thank you


----------



## doubledrop83




----------



## doubledrop83




----------



## Punch_Free4L

Easy guys easy....this thread is supposed to be fun.By the way,trespassing is trespassing no ifs ands or I own property on the other side of this guy so I'm going through his land!!!


----------



## WI WILDMAN

Ok, back on track....Polk County WI. Unfortunatly I was at work while he was hunting my land for me. Lucky I wasn't in the stand behind him, he'd be in the market for one of those high tech mid-90's style compound bows and some new teeth, haha.


----------



## eos

http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html

This guy has been living in the woods for five years and breaking into cabins for supplies and heat in the winter. Crazy

http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html


----------



## Kstigall

eos said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html
> 
> This guy has been living in the woods for five years and breaking into cabins for supplies and heat in the winter. Crazy
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html


The rifle looks like a Remington 600. The dog leg bolt and ventilated rib gives it away.


----------



## vaframer

Kstigall said:


> The rifle looks like a Remington 600. The dog leg bolt and ventilated rib gives it away.


I saw this picture a few days ago and was wondering what kind of rifle that was. Looks like a pretty handy one, but apparently they are pretty rare. Too bad


----------



## DogWoman

That guy is running around in southern Utah. A lot of people down that way are getting upset (understadably). The FBI is denying that he's a fugitive. Another theory is a lost boy from Hilldale, AZ.


----------



## ILLbucknut

DogWoman said:


> That guy is running around in southern Utah. A lot of people down that way are getting upset (understadably). The FBI is denying that he's a fugitive. Another theory is a lost boy from Hilldale, AZ.


Being able to survive in the elements like he is, maybe X military.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

It's Jack Bauer, they had to find a place to hid him after his show came to a close.


----------



## hunt290

as for the guy that thinks it is fine to "cross" others property 
"GOD" may use my property any time he likes 

pm me i'll give you my adress so you then can meet him face to face 
on my "private property"
you are exactly the kind i have had to remove more times then i can count over the last 17 yrs


----------



## BP1992

hitman846 said:


> We need to get this thread back on track....Pics or comments about pics from this point forward please.


:thumbs_up


----------



## LittleRascalsWS

Buckeye cameras will notify you within about 30 seconds via email when there is activity! Catch while the action is hot!


----------



## Toonces

vaframer said:


> I saw this picture a few days ago and was wondering what kind of rifle that was. Looks like a pretty handy one, but apparently they are pretty rare. Too bad


Very cool little guns. I have one in 308. Yes, they are tough to find.


----------



## rackmaster300

I would assume the beast in 2nd pic is same as IL 88's creature but our land in Ohio is a long way from Illinois.


----------



## rackmaster300

I had to hide his face cause I'm not 100% sure he was not allowed to fish there but he picked the wrong tree to do business. The look on his face was priceless


----------



## avluey

LOL - that's a good one rackmaster!


----------



## DogWoman

Police believe their suspect is 44-year-old Troy James Knapp. Found fingerprints. The guy is originally from California. Just heard it on our local news this morning.




eos said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html
> 
> This guy has been living in the woods for five years and breaking into cabins for supplies and heat in the winter. Crazy
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html


----------



## Danno75

DogWoman said:


> Police believe their suspect is 44-year-old Troy James Knapp. Found fingerprints. The guy is originally from California. Just heard it on our local news this morning.


I kinda thought he was kick ass living like he does, minus scarying people............until I saw the purple snow shoes.


----------



## sjaa

My Friend's Mom has 120 acres (private property) that we hunt on...last season (I wasn't there this day) he and another guy goes Hunting at 5ish in the morning...as he's driving up he see's 2 trucks parked in the only spots you can park on to access the property. As he walks down the roadway a bit he notices a young (early 20's guy) bedded down in some trees, so he asks him: 

"What are you doing here, this is Private Property, you have to leave", the guy replies, "A Old man has allowed me to Hunt this property for yrs now, I have permission to be here....My Friend replies yeah this was my GrandFathers land but he's been passed away for over 30yrs now... it's my property and I know I haven't given you permission to be here......the boy then tells him he has 7 other guys with him and they are hunting around the entire property.....it took over 1hr for the guy to gather all his buddies (all in their very late teens to early 20's mind you)......so my friends hunting day that morning was ruined.

For me, if people are just walking their dogs or young kids are fooling around I would be ok with that, but when they Hunt your land (with no permission), ride their ATV's on your property and do all sorts of other things on your property then that's not ok imho and would really upset me.

I know when I hunt down on my Father In Laws land in Warren County Va that there have been times where I got a Deer and I had to track on his neighbors property and had to retrieve it (but I put that baby to bed yrs ago by asking for permission to do so, and the guy was ok with with) just doesn't want me to field dress it on his property which I'm fine with.


----------



## manowar669

vaframer said:


> I saw this picture a few days ago and was wondering what kind of rifle that was. Looks like a pretty handy one, but apparently they are pretty rare. Too bad


My uncle has one, he keeps it in our cabin as a backup for anyone who has gun troubles, or when he goes up there on a whim. They're extremely heavy for their size. We call it "the stone" but it shoots very well. His is a .243. Nice gun if you don't mind the weight.


----------



## tcobie07

Found this on my cam today. I'm the only one that has permission to hunt this land. But...turns out he was chasing this hunk of beef.


----------



## Wicked

I loved this thread. Never seen this before. I have been lucky enough for none of my pictures to be human beings so far.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Are there any stickers available to put on your camera or lock box that say, "Pictures automatically uploaded to Verizon account" or something to that effect, as a deterrent to thieves? Think something like that would help?


----------



## catfishmafia76

tcobie07 said:


> View attachment 1300124
> 
> Found this on my cam today. I'm the only one that has permission to hunt this land. But...turns out he was chasing this hunk of beef.
> View attachment 1300128


Fine eatin in the second pic! Yummmy.


----------



## buckman2591

HNTRDAN said:


> Trespassing is a crime, PERIOD!
> 
> I know that in Indiana you can walk across someone's land until they ask you leave, if you don't you are TRESPASSING. If you are carrying a gun or fishing pole or in the act of hunting or fishing in any mannner, you are TRESPASSING, no questions asked. But, either way the landowner has to be willing to prosecute. Which I will do EVERY time. If you don't the violaters will tell their friends "don't worry, he won't prosecute"... And, you just opened your land up for free-for-all.
> 
> Obviously, as a land owner you worry about liability, but also no one wants their deer herd messed with or your personal property tampered with or stolen. More often than not a TRESPASSER is also a THEIF!! In my opinion, TRESPASSERS have NO RIGHTS!
> 
> I always ask TRESPASSERS two questions: Are you lost? And, can you read? They always say no and yes. Then I tell them they have to be lost because they are on my property without permission and how could they not have read all the posted signs? I've gotten some pretty interesting replys. They always think they are on someone else's land and they say they didn't see all the posted signs which is virtually impossible.


And this is the reason why I hate hate HATE trespassers! My family worked for our land, if it's not yours, stay the heck off my property! If it's not marked, of which it's marked almost every 80 yards, stay the heck off my property! If I don't give you permission to be here, stay the heck off my property! 

I carry a sig p250 .45 for this reason, if someone trespasses, my firearm leaves its holster and 9/10 dealing with all of the WV goons and local trespassers, putting it in thier face is the only way to get a point across!!!

To all the people who say who cares about others walking, riding atvs, picking berries, riding horses, etc on others property: news flash to the average American, like myself, I care about my property, so if someone trespasses, I'm going to make them wish they hadn't!


----------



## P&Y3times

buckman2591 said:


> And this is the reason why I hate hate HATE trespassers! My family worked for our land, if it's not yours, stay the heck off my property! If it's not marked, of which it's marked almost every 80 yards, stay the heck off my property! If I don't give you permission to be here, stay the heck off my property!
> 
> I carry a sig p250 .45 for this reason, if someone trespasses, my firearm leaves its holster and 9/10 dealing with all of the WV goons and local trespassers, putting it in thier face is the only way to get a point across!!!
> 
> To all the people who say who cares about others walking, riding atvs, picking berries, riding horses, etc on others property: news flash to the average American, like myself, I care about my property, so if someone trespasses, I'm going to make them wish they hadn't!


Wow, you have issues! Deadly force or the threat of deadly force for someone picking some berries???????


----------



## sirkle

buckman2591 said:


> And this is the reason why I hate hate HATE trespassers! My family worked for our land, if it's not yours, stay the heck off my property! If it's not marked, of which it's marked almost every 80 yards, stay the heck off my property! If I don't give you permission to be here, stay the heck off my property!
> 
> I carry a sig p250 .45 for this reason, if someone trespasses, my firearm leaves its holster and 9/10 dealing with all of the WV goons and local trespassers, putting it in thier face is the only way to get a point across!!!
> 
> To all the people who say who cares about others walking, riding atvs, picking berries, riding horses, etc on others property: news flash to the average American, like myself, I care about my property, so if someone trespasses, I'm going to make them wish they hadn't!


:confused2:

While I do agree with your principle here, your misguided way of dealing with a trespasser is.....well, illegal. Carry a gun, fine. Carry it concealed, great. I do, and I have a license to do so. I encourage anyone who can legally obtain a concealed carry license to get one and carry a weapon responsibly. What you're describing is called brandishing a weapon, and it will land your ***** in the pen as a felon. 

So, let's say, hypothetically, that I own the farm next door to you and I inadvertently cross the property line onto your land. You approach me, unholster your pistol, and proceed to "put it in my face" as you describe. Well, if I don't (legally) defend myself and shoot you for threatening my life, and you call the cops, they will arrive and charge me with trespassing, of which I would be guilty. But, guess who's going for a ride? You. I'll drive myself home with a ticket while you spend the next 10-15 in a 8'x8' room. Don't be stupid. Your tin foil hat might be getting a little tight.


----------



## Wicked

I ended up having pictures of about 5 cows eating corn out of my deer feeder. They belong to the neighboring private property. I was not aggravated or anything like that but I caught up with the owner to let me know the cows had made their way on to the land and I asked him if their was anyway I could help him. I let him know it was no big deal other than the fact of mass amounts of corn I have to pay for disappearing. He gathered up the cows that same evening. Having this run in with the neighboring land owner resulting in him letting me bow hunt his land which was awesome cause he has a lot more land! He said it was the least he could do for cow incident. Really turned out well.


----------



## nilrednuas

lotalota said:


> It looks like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys was trespassing on our urban nature preserve early Friday morning. Seriously, what's a guy doing this early in the morning driving through the woods? We've been trying to catch two guys who have been driving their dirt bikes, but this was an unusual time of day for this.


Man everybody says I look like Ricky from Trailer Park Boys. I do miss that bike. Had to sell it


----------



## floater

Wicked said:


> I ended up having pictures of about 5 cows eating corn out of my deer feeder. They belong to the neighboring private property. I was not aggravated or anything like that but I caught up with the owner to let me know the cows had made their way on to the land and I asked him if their was anyway I could help him. I let him know it was no big deal other than the fact of mass amounts of corn I have to pay for disappearing. He gathered up the cows that same evening. Having this run in with the neighboring land owner resulting in him letting me bow hunt his land which was awesome cause he has a lot more land! He said it was the least he could do for cow incident. Really turned out well.


That worked out well!


----------



## lawton

Dude on motorcycle at 5 in the morning looking like he does equals METH ADDICT!


----------



## RCL

lawton said:


> Dude on motorcycle at 5 in the morning looking like he does equals METH ADDICT!


Or motorcycle thief........:smile_red_bike:


----------



## sampson2680

that is a good looking buck.. bump!!!


----------



## arhoythunter

bparks35 said:


>


She can trespass all she wants!!! Lol!! Id even let her hunt my stands lol!!!


----------



## lweingart

WOW!! I like that one!!


----------



## manowar669

arhoythunter said:


> She can trespass all she wants!!! Lol!! Id even let her hunt my stands lol!!!


She's probably 13 years old.


----------



## buckman2591

Lol


----------



## James Vee

manowar669 said:


> She's probably 13 years old.


I read all of the other comments in reference to that pic and couldn't help but think the same thing.


----------



## Joe W.

James Vee said:


> I read all of the other comments in reference to that pic and couldn't help but think the same thing.


All the comments here everytime there is a pic of almost any girl makes me think that the guys on AT never get any........sugar.


----------



## buckman2591

Lol


----------



## purcels1

This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


----------



## Infamousfrog

ukey:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

o
m
g
.
.
.
.
.
:mg:

:shocked:


:faint2:


----------



## J Brady

I think he is searching high and low for someone to pay for his OPERATION


----------



## J.Baxter

that has to be one of the grossest thing ive ever seen. MIDLIFE CRISIS!!!........is it just me or did he stuff the top to make it look like hes packing heat. also dont know why i looked that hard. creepy picture thats for sure.


----------



## hawkdriver55

And this photo proves that we need a 25% reduction in U.S. population. The hard part is reducing the right folks.......Like that idiot!


----------



## cwa1104sab

Please tell me you set that shot up...it's your crazy brother in law helping you mess with your archerytalk buddies or something...please please please. 

I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## The OutdoorSpy

Nice! I like it when it works out. I had some cams out on our property in Mo and one of them was watching a old logging road next to 2 small ponds. 
I ran out to check them one afternoon and found that one had been tampered with and someone had broken the locking hole on the cam. 
I couldn't believe that the cam was still there as it wasn't cabled to the tree anymore. And the SD card was still there.
Got home and checked the card and found several pics of one of our neighbors.
When confronted he gave-in and offered to pay for the damaged cam,which he did.
We blew off the trespassing charges and let it go at that.He was trespassing but at least he wasn't a thief.
He said he panicked when he saw the cam and was trying to delete the pics and broke the plastic case. Whatever!


----------



## hitman846

Good thing he came clean...


----------



## infest

That's just messed up. Never thought i'd see that.


----------



## ILLbucknut

Looks like he was waiting for his crossdressing buddy.... just be glad thats all the pics you got.


----------



## PassYoungBucks

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


What in the hail is wrong with people? Good lord.


----------



## mod10g

Time to find a new hunting spot!!!!!!




purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


----------



## hitman846

I wish you Guys would quit quoting that picture...ukey: :spit:


----------



## CaptPete

hitman846 said:


> i wish you guys would quit quoting that picture...ukey: :spit:


x1000


----------



## buckman2591

Wow people amaze me some times!!


----------



## Fortyneck

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


Talk about catching a Freak Nasty on cam...

Now we all know what a Sad Daddy looks like.




hitman846 said:


> I wish you Guys would quit quoting that picture...ukey: :spit:


Sorry, had to. :becky:


----------



## RCL

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, had to. :becky:


:brick:


----------



## Kstigall

Isn't that Mathews tat on his shoulder?



purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


----------



## sirkle

OK, seriously, can we stop quoting this pic??!! It's disgusting.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Posting to check out later


----------



## Butch9101

I don't have any pics. But I do have something to say about this My family has owned our 150 acre property for over 140 years. It has never been posted. We are bordered by 2 other properties. We have always had a mutual agreement that if it didn't interfer the owner of the property, we could access each others land. Giving us all a nice area to hunt. Recently the one neighbors son took over his property and posted it all. No allowing anyone to be on it. The fist day of rifle season I am in my tree stand near our property line. And I see him cross his property and walk onto mine!! Am I wrong to be angry? Even thou I'm not posted. He won't let anyone on his but he will come on everyone else's. I will probably post his border next year. After 150 years.


----------



## Shaman

Butch9101 said:


> But I do have something to say about this


Your family agreement may stand, go talk to him.
My neighbor posted his land due to a ton of trespassers and ATV riders.
When I went to talk to him, he said I still had access no issue. The signs were for other people.


----------



## Butch9101

I did talk to him. Before season and he said he didn't want anyone on his property anymore.


----------



## Fortyneck

Kstigall said:


> Isn't that Mathews tat on his shoulder?


Haaaaaaaaaahahaaaha


----------



## Shaman

Butch9101 said:


> I did talk to him. Before season and he said he didn't want anyone on his property anymore.


That sucks. Guess you'll need to put up your own signs, a trail cam, and have the DNR/IFW in your wallet.


----------



## The OutdoorSpy

Had a Reconyx setup on a foodplot in Timelapse mode to watch growth. It takes motion pics as well. Man was I surprised to see the pics when I checked it. Had to call landowner to find out if he knew the guy and sent him a link to the pic montage. I didn't think he was ever gonna stop laughing! He had hired him to do some painting
http://youtu.be/mp0ApFlIwaA


----------



## Punch_Free4L

The OutdoorSpy said:


> Had a Reconyx setup on a foodplot in Timelapse mode to watch growth. It takes motion pics as well. Man was I surprised to see the pics when I checked it. Had to call landowner to find out if he knew the guy and sent him a link to the pic montage. I didn't think he was ever gonna stop laughing! He had hired him to do some painting
> http://youtu.be/mp0ApFlIwaA


On second look,I would be willing to wager that he didn't know about the camera till he was "finished"

No tp either.............thats just nasty.


----------



## hedp

The OutdoorSpy said:


> Had a Reconyx setup on a foodplot in Timelapse mode to watch growth. It takes motion pics as well. Man was I surprised to see the pics when I checked it. Had to call landowner to find out if he knew the guy and sent him a link to the pic montage. I didn't think he was ever gonna stop laughing! He had hired him to do some painting
> http://youtu.be/mp0ApFlIwaA




Hahaha.


He didn't even wipe.
.


----------



## BP1992

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


What in the heck is wrong with people!!!


----------



## deadaim

Haaaaaa haaaaaa omg that is funny as all get out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckman2591

Indeed


----------



## Tecumseh

...no, its a Bee Sting, oh no it's a B-Stinger tattoo. :wink:


----------



## luv old #7

What's worse? The dude in the two piece, or all you who feel the need to repost the pics? Seriously, it gives me the willy's. ukey:


----------



## buckman2591

I dont know which is worse, Luv. Both instances are distasteful, reposting is worse. if y'all wanna see a man wearing women's swimming garb, go in your wife/girlfriends closet and try on some pieces. just saying!


----------



## Shaman

buckman2591 said:


> if y'all wanna see a man wearing women's swimming garb, go in your wife/girlfriends closet and try on some pieces. just saying!


Lacks the spontaneity and voyeurism of the CamPic


----------



## jonnywrestler5

I had a camera stolen. I was getting out there every weekend through the summer checking on it. 3 years and had never seen a person out there. Camera is stolen and the place is ruined.I sat in my stand opening weekend and had 7 people walk just to the outside of my stand. Luckily, the guy is a moron and put MY camera 50 yards from where I had my mineral block so I took it back. but the giant bucks and elk i was getting there were amazing. my heart sank when i walked to the tree and the camera was not there. I instantly knew it was a ruined area. It was on public property but it was a super secluded place that I had to myself for 3 years. how do you post pictures on here? I cant figure it out. any help?


----------



## buckknuckle




----------



## Punch_Free4L

buckknuckle said:


> View attachment 1321405


I would rather confront this thing in the woods then that dude wearing the 2 piece.


----------



## craitchky

buckknuckle said:


> View attachment 1321405


Where was this taken, and what is that!


----------



## buckman2591

That HAS to be photoshopped!!


----------



## prairieboy

buckknuckle said:


> View attachment 1321405


Here we go again........


----------



## jonnywrestler5

*found this guy on a cam last summer*
















confused? haha
I hope the pictures worked...


----------



## iwantone2.4

prairieboy said:


> Here we go again........


X2 nooooooooo!! lol


----------



## Sukpad89

*** is on the guys sling?


----------



## buckman2591

A shoulder pad because he's too cheap to buy a padded sling!


----------



## Flintlock1776

No but a few years back we caught him poaching in a tree on my property. I had the Game Warden's phone number. The trespasser was arrested and I have not had any issues since. If the trespasser gets caught doing that again he looses his stet hunting/fishing privileges for life and we are a reciprocal state to boot so he has to stay on the straight & narrow. Unfortunately, no pictures but the memory of that day is still vivid in my mind


----------



## buckknuckle

buckknuckle said:


> View attachment 1321405


Thats not photoshopped!! Thats my Mother-in-law!!!


----------



## Captain1221

The picture with the Gollum looking creature is photo shopped, its been floating around for awhile now.

I don't have any pictures of trespassers, I usually put my cameras deep in the woods where noone wants to go. It doesn't mean they haven't been back there I just haven't got any pictures.
Last season while my Dad was sitting in his rifle stand he had a group of 4 guys come walking through his shooting lane. They claimed they were on blood and tracking so my Dad let them pass. He heard them laughing and talking tough about what they would have done if he said no. Later that day I walked the same trail they had walked and there was no blood anywhere. It is kind of scarry to think what they would have or could have done if they were denied access to pass. What is wrong with people?

The same year down where I hunt (we have 200 acres that runs maybe a mile) I ran into a different neighbor and he was complaining about trespassers on his land. I agreed and said we need to watch out for eachother and he agreed. It snowed later that day and as I was heading back to my cabin I found a spot where one of his buddies crossed my fence and proceeded to walk 100-200 yards through my woods back to his truck. I found a dead buck the next day as I was rewalking his trail, it only had a half a rack so I'm assuming he didn't want it and left it. Again what is with people. I gutted it and had my cousin tag it because he was done hunting and heading back to school. I haven't ran into that neighbor yet, but we're going to have words once I do.

Earlier this spring I found a group of ATVs had tore through one of my food plots using it as a mudding pit. I didn't find where they came over because I was dressed up for a family party and didn't walk the land, but the neighbor above my hill has an ATV track that they use all day long every day. Next weekend I'm going to walk up there and see if I can find anything. They recently bought the farm above the hill and are younger guys. I'm kind of assuming these are the clowns that walked through my Dads lane last rifle season because thats the way they came from and the way they walked back. I'm going to be careful, but if its them we're going to have a few words as well.

I don't get people these days, they just don't care anymore. They think they can go anywhere and do anything they want to. Bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## lawton

Found my first trespasser on camara today, hope you have speakers on your computer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF1LTqhOOXU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cunninghamww

lawton said:


> Found my first trespasser on camara today, hope you have speakers on your computer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF1LTqhOOXU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That guy might have a few screws loose...


----------



## deadeyemark

Butch9101 said:


> I don't have any pics. But I do have something to say about this My family has owned our 150 acre property for over 140 years. It has never been posted. We are bordered by 2 other properties. We have always had a mutual agreement that if it didn't interfer the owner of the property, we could access each others land. Giving us all a nice area to hunt. Recently the one neighbors son took over his property and posted it all. No allowing anyone to be on it. The fist day of rifle season I am in my tree stand near our property line. And I see him cross his property and walk onto mine!! Am I wrong to be angry? Even thou I'm not posted. He won't let anyone on his but he will come on everyone else's. I will probably post his border next year. After 150 years.


I would have spoken to him right then and there, but that's just me.


----------



## crowinghen

lawton said:


> Found my first trespasser on camara today, hope you have speakers on your computer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF1LTqhOOXU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


THAt is funny!!


----------



## bdb314

It makes me angry just looking at all these pics


----------



## string music

the outdoorspy said:


> had a reconyx setup on a foodplot in timelapse mode to watch growth. It takes motion pics as well. Man was i surprised to see the pics when i checked it. Had to call landowner to find out if he knew the guy and sent him a link to the pic montage. I didn't think he was ever gonna stop laughing! He had hired him to do some painting
> http://youtu.be/mp0apfliwaa


that is sick. He had the squirts !!!!


----------



## Zappem

Sukpad89 said:


> *** is on the guys sling?



Looks like a Shamwow.........


----------



## l8_apexer

Had my trespasser adventure yesterday. While working on my food plots, two kids coming ripping down the trail-- one on a dirt bike, one on an atv. They spot us, spin-around in the middle of one of the food plots and tear off. I jumped on my wife's atv and go after them-- catching up to them as they hit my driveway. Manged to force one of them to stop and his buddy turned around and came back. I called the sheriff-- and 15 minutes later we have two deputies there interrogating them. The trespassers initially lied about their names, wouldn't give straight answers about where they were from. I took thier photos, photgraphed the atv license plate. And then they decided to be a little more truthful. The "adult" supposedly supervising them calls-- and tells them to leave! She speaks to me on the phone and insists the kids are not on my propery! (At this point we are sitting in my front yard). Then they try and tell the deputies they were just riding down the road. Then, the "adult" drives over, turns out she is an LEO, and she is begging me to not press charges.

The deputies charged them with defiant trespass, and driving unlicensed vehicles on a public roadway.

I'd post the photos, but they are juveniles.

unbelievable. They don't even live in the area, were about 3 miles from where they were "camping"- and the one boy's father owns about 150 acres in the next county!! (Wonder how understanding he would be if I took my sons dirt biking riding over there without permission)

Was most impressed with the professionalism of the sheriff's deputies. Great guys.


----------



## Gunpowder

I am impressed the deputies didn't fold because she was a LEO...:thumbs_up




l8_apexer said:


> Had my trespasser adventure yesterday. While working on my food plots, two kids coming ripping down the trail-- one on a dirt bike, one on an atv. They spot us, spin-around in the middle of one of the food plots and tear off. I jumped on my wife's atv and go after them-- catching up to them as they hit my driveway. Manged to force one of them to stop and his buddy turned around and came back. I called the sheriff-- and 15 minutes later we have two deputies there interrogating them. The trespassers initially lied about their names, wouldn't give straight answers about where they were from. I took thier photos, photgraphed the atv license plate. And then they decided to be a little more truthful. The "adult" supposedly supervising them calls-- and tells them to leave! She speaks to me on the phone and insists the kids are not on my propery! (At this point we are sitting in my front yard). Then they try and tell the deputies they were just riding down the road. Then, the "adult" drives over, turns out she is an LEO, and she is begging me to not press charges.
> 
> The deputies charged them with defiant trespass, and driving unlicensed vehicles on a public roadway.
> 
> I'd post the photos, but they are juveniles.
> 
> unbelievable. They don't even live in the area, were about 3 miles from where they were "camping"- and the one boy's father owns about 150 acres in the next county!! (Wonder how understanding he would be if I took my sons dirt biking riding over there without permission)
> 
> Was most impressed with the professionalism of the sheriff's deputies. Great guys.


----------



## Steve in Canton

What does LEO mean?


----------



## kwaldeier

Cop


----------



## Gunpowder

Law enforcement Officer


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...



I feel pretty
Oh so pretty
I feel pretty and witty and gay
And I pity
Any girl who isn't me today
I feel charming
Oh so charming
It's alarming how charming I feel
And so pretty
That I hardly can believe I'm real
See the pretty girl in that mirror there?
Who can that attractive girl be?
Such a pretty face
Such a pretty dress
Such a pretty smile
Such a pretty me!
I feel stunning
And entrancing
Feel like running
And dancing for joy


Read more: WESTSIDE STORY - I FEEL PRETTY LYRICS http://www.metrolyrics.com/i-feel-pretty-lyrics-westside-story.html#ixzz1rGZTtKhG 
Copied from MetroLyrics.com


----------



## hoyt40

Im pretty sure the thread title says "Trespasser Pics". Not trespasser discussion.


----------



## ihookem

I have to say I'm very surprised at all the trespassers. The ones just walking through don't bother me much. The ones hunting bother me. The JAckbass whipping the finger would infuriate me. SOme of the troubled kids really don't know any better standing on a salt block. It's wrong but their way of life is so crazy it doesn't cross their minds. I get trespassers too. I saw old tracks in the snow coming up to my cabin door, no doubt looking in, most likely shed hunters. I am happy they didn't kick the door in and smash the place. I have kicked off trespassers and was angry, stern but did not "go off" on them. Maybe this is why in 23 years I have not had an issue. About a neighbor walking across a front yard????? I would go out walk up to them and tell them to have a good time, take lots of pics cause them kids grow up soooooooo fast and ask if they would like to come over for some hot tea when they are done. " Love the Lord your God with all your heart, and love your neighbor as yourself." Happy easter!!!!! P.S. , the little neighbor kids come over lately, 4 and 6 years old to pic eggs out of the coop. I fry the eggs up for them and their mom. Fun times! I have seen on Lake-Link.com people posting prespasser pics and some posted the trespassers name. This wouldn't hurt neither.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

I was hoping I would never get to contribute to this thread but I was wrong.


----------



## tackscall

^
Frisbee golfer??


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

Thanks, I couldn't remember what those things were called. I think the nearest course is approx. 20 miles away.


----------



## tackscall

Must be a par 5...


----------



## DogWoman

I took a second look at that pic. That is not a Frisbee. It is a Slip Disk dog retrieving toy: http://www.dog.com/item/booda-soft-bite-floppy-disc-dog-toy/311323/
We used them for our dogs and I thought it looked familiar!


----------



## irishhacker

Steve in Canton said:


> What does LEO mean?


Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## BP1992

Bucks & Bulls said:


> I was hoping I would never get to contribute to this thread but I was wrong.


Finally!!! Someone actually posted a PICTURE!


----------



## Anton Chigurh

DogWoman said:


> I took a second look at that pic. That is not a Frisbee. It is a Slip Disk dog retrieving toy: http://www.dog.com/item/booda-soft-bite-floppy-disc-dog-toy/311323/
> We used them for our dogs and I thought it looked familiar!


Actually, I'm 100% certain that it is this:







http://www.amazon.com/Millennium-QJLS-Disc-Golf-Driver/dp/B0012N6IPK


----------



## tackscall

How many of those could they have sold in your area? lets start cross referencing CSI style and run this dude down. This guys a loose cannon who thinks he can frolf wherever he wants!


----------



## Anton Chigurh

tackscall said:


> How many of those could they have sold in your area? lets start cross referencing CSI style and run this dude down. This guys a loose cannon who thinks he can frolf wherever he wants!


If we catch him we can put him on the frolf offender's registry.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

Anton Chigurh said:


> Actually, I'm 100% certain that it is this:
> View attachment 1339682
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Millennium-QJLS-Disc-Golf-Driver/dp/B0012N6IPK





tackscall said:


> How many of those could they have sold in your area? lets start cross referencing CSI style and run this dude down. This guys a loose cannon who thinks he can frolf wherever he wants!





Anton Chigurh said:


> If we catch him we can put him on the frolf offender's registry.


Thanks for the help guy's! Now that I know what that is and have some good facts to go off of I can now start my investigation. looking at that coat I don't think they sold a lot of those.


----------



## jace

Those frolfers are the worse kind, they should outlaw frolfing, friends dont let friends frolf


----------



## nnelzon23

jace said:


> Those frolfers are the worse kind, they should outlaw frolfing, friends dont let friends frolf



Maybe he/she just hooked it into the woods.


----------



## tackscall

nnelzon23 said:


> Maybe he/she just hooked it into the woods.


Dont make excuses for these frolfers, enough is enough. If I had a nickel for every time a frolfer knocked a Poper off of a pattern id finally figured out...


----------



## baz77

Sadly my 3rd contribution to this thread...


----------



## Shaman

baz77 said:


> Sadly my 3rd contribution to this thread...


Amazing that it gets triggered that far and very good picture.


----------



## McDan08

Bucks & Bulls said:


> Thanks for the help guy's! Now that I know what that is and have some good facts to go off of I can now start my investigation. looking at that coat I don't think they sold a lot of those.


It is definitely a QJLS made my Millennium. Ive frolfed enough in my day


----------



## walterwhite26

baz77 said:


> Sadly my 3rd contribution to this thread...


That car looks soooo wrecked!


----------



## Live4Rut

walterwhite26 said:


> That car looks soooo wrecked!


Looks like a normal Polaris RZR to me


----------



## STKA

These two Scum Bags will not get a warning if caught this year. I shot a tom right where the end of the trees is behind them, only an hour or so after this video was shot. Sadly I have more to share but don't know where they are saved.

[video]http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p265/skabrehl/Trail%20Camera/Scum%20Bags/?action=view&current=PICT0016.mp4[/video]


----------



## Volatile

lawton said:


> Found my first trespasser on camara today, hope you have speakers on your computer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF1LTqhOOXU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Awesome.


----------



## BP1992

baz77 said:


> Sadly my 3rd contribution to this thread...


That's a great camera to pick up from that far away!


----------



## catfish2

heres an interesting one.....have no idea what or who


----------



## Whaack

catfish2 said:


> heres an interesting one.....have no idea what or who


Squirrel??


----------



## Jcomer23

Gentlemen, my compliments, I really enjoyed reading all of these. It sucks when you have to deal with this kind of crap.


----------



## tpatrickm

i can understand when you get upset with tresspassers. where i hunt people ride their horses thru all the time. never an issuse, use it to my advantage and let them drive the deer to me. worked the last three years. if your putting a camera out do as i do. i back the polaris ranger up to the tree and climb in the bed of it and mount the camera to the tree. a couple of slims from the hardware store give me the angle and it's now harder to get at


----------



## greenhead2492

bee


----------



## BOHO

greenhead2492 said:


> bee


I agree on bee


----------



## Gunpowder

It is obvious! Blurry, kinda hairy, .... Congrats! You caught a squatch! :mg:


----------



## aircrewkid

These kids as you can see destroyed my feeder. The best part was they left me a note saying they did. I walk around my property a little bit and if I dont find one of there pieces of homework with the same handwriting on it, I felt like Walter from the Big Lebowski, (is this your homework LARRY). I take the note to the high school and the cop an avid deer hunter got my camera back for me which they did steal also after they realized they were being filmed. Mad at first but laugh about it alot now. Thought i'd share


----------



## tackscall

aircrewkid said:


> These kids as you can see destroyed my feeder. The best part was they left me a note saying they did. I walk around my property a little bit and if I dont find one of there pieces of homework with the same handwriting on it, I felt like Walter from the Big Lebowski, (is this your homework LARRY). I take the note to the high school and the cop an avid deer hunter got my camera back for me which they did steal also after they realized they were being filmed. Mad at first but laugh about it alot now. Thought i'd share



That is awesome! Just dont destroy their Corvette


----------



## aircrewkid

Do you see what happens Larry, do you see what happens Larry when you (beep) a stranger in the (beep). Stupid teenagers, LOL


----------



## fariss

This is in a friends driveway. The guy got mad because he wouldn't let him hunt on him. So he drives big nails in his drive. He messed up big time not only got his picture but he also got the tie on a federal vehicle.court day May the first.


----------



## BOHO

thats a sorry ******* to do that just cause a guy wont let him hunt. hope he has to pay thru the nose


----------



## bohunter09

fariss said:


> This is in a friends driveway. The guy got mad because he wouldn't let him hunt on him. So he drives big nails in his drive. He messed up big time not only got his picture but he also got the tie on a federal vehicle.court day May the first.


Glad he caught the sorry SOB


----------



## Shaman

fariss said:


> This is in a friends driveway. The guy got mad because he wouldn't let him hunt on him.


Once he is found guilty, that is the type of thing that you write an article about and give the photo and story to a bunch of local papers and news outlets regarding poor sportsmanship and our society today. They love that stuff, any juicy story with a name and a picture. Post his name and address to and watch the hate mail he gets.


----------



## fariss

today is the day he stands trial


----------



## fariss

Guilty as charged.


----------



## shaffer88

fariss said:


> Guilty as charged.


Congrats

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teh Wicked

My camera is still a tresspasser virgin other than a dog...Hoping my clean slate stays in tact this year...


----------



## BOHO

glad to hear the good news fariss. let us know what he gets when you hear.


----------



## Shaman

fariss said:


> Guilty as charged.


Awesome.
I hope he got reamed.


----------



## thefirstbirddog

These are great...Keep em' coming....


----------



## benkharr

catfish2 said:


> heres an interesting one.....have no idea what or who


Looks like a horsefly or cicada


----------



## WJA302

fariss said:


> Guilty as charged.


That's awesome. A TV show would definetly be interested in this story.


----------



## schmel_me

Heres mine i love and hate this thread equally.


----------



## BMWbubba

I would have some but my camera was stolen. Had it 15 feet up a tree keeping watch over my Elk camp and they scaled a tree to steal it and knocked over the fire pit and out house. Luckily they left my trailer alone.


----------



## fariss

We got one more picture of another trespasser. It was a year in a half ago but I think I finally put a name to him if it is him I'll post. Just in case he watches this form I'm not showing my hand yet.



I usually catch one or two a year and never give a warning to them even if family. There is several people that do hunt on me but they own land and let me hunt there to we just let each other know where we are hunting even if on your own land simply just in case a hunt goes sour and we need help.


----------



## schmel_me

Here is another one. Lots of high school kids off for x-mas break. Im all for getting kids into hunting but where the hell are the parents teaching these kids some respect:thumbs_do


----------



## ky_hill hunter

A couple of years ago I went out and bought a camera to put in the field behind my house. I was pretty stoked to see what was scuffling around. My sons seen my excitement and decided it would be fun to sneak out of the house that night and mess with the ol man by acting like wild critters in front of the camera.

Not neccesarily tresspasers.... just thought I'd share. One of my favorites caught on trail cam.


----------



## Jmoore12

Haha, great action shot Doug!


----------



## TexasChris

Is it just me? I think it's the same damn fella!



12-Ringer said:


> now this is about as freaky as they come right here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe















-----Edit----- 

Lol, just realized both posts were from 12ringer, *smh* nevermind....it's definitely the same fella....sure thought I was on to something.


----------



## BP1992

Drunk ******** with guns is never a good sign.


----------



## Gunpowder

BP1992 said:


> Drunk ******** with guns is never a good sign.


wonder if they are kids? Never saw a conhunter drink on the hunt but I bet kids would.


----------



## 2robinhood

Got some trespassers on video.
I had them on three different camera, but they only saw one.
My cameras are not locked up, so at least they were honest.
I did go and move the cameras just in case they returned.
In a way, I wish it was my one Bushnell with the audio so I could hear what was being said.


----------



## 2robinhood

Here is the second video.


----------



## psesupra24

i feel it should be our right, as tax paying law abiding american citizens to find these individuals that cannot read the POSTED signs and hit them as hard as humanly possible lol


----------



## scorpionwof

Just came in today. Leased Property


----------



## kennyg855

ttt


----------



## BP1992

kennyg855 said:


> ttt


Dude this thread stays at the top. It's a sticky!


----------



## 2robinhood

BP1992 said:


> Dude this thread stays at the top. It's a sticky!


That's a way for him to subscribe.


----------



## BOHO

or you can just click thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## 2robinhood

BOHO said:


> or you can just click thread tools at the top of the page.


Ahhh, would you look at that. Thanks


----------



## BOHO

2robinhood said:


> Ahhh, would you look at that. Thanks


no problem :beer:


----------



## shaffer88

scorpionwof said:


> View attachment 1357850
> Just came in today. Leased Property


His/her breasts look sad

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trapline

Here are 2 from my cabin. The lunch "guests" sat there for an hour and never clued in. :thumbs_up


----------



## Trapline

not sure what happened, round 2..


----------



## DarinB

Only one I have - from last year. Someone here pointed out last time I posted it that there were 2 guys...


----------



## gambino

Trapline said:


> not sure what happened, round 2..
> 
> View attachment 1361191
> 
> View attachment 1361192


Looks like an Amish lunch break...man people have a lot of nads


----------



## tackscall

The Amish trespassing?!? Shocking!


----------



## Gunpowder

tackscall said:


> The Amish trespassing?!? Shocking!


No-it's only trespassing if it is you on their property


----------



## DEESHAW

jer42 said:


> View attachment 1282738


taste like chicken


----------



## CrazyED

I caught this dirt bag POS shed hunting on our property in Marquette County last February. He heard me come walking through the snow once I saw him and I found him crouched under a tree.


----------



## jwaynick

catfish2 said:


> heres an interesting one.....have no idea what or who


Looks like a wasp or bee landed on the lens of the cam....just my observation, who knows though!!


----------



## jwaynick

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I feel pretty
> Oh so pretty
> I feel pretty and witty and gay
> And I pity
> Any girl who isn't me today
> I feel charming
> Oh so charming
> It's alarming how charming I feel
> And so pretty
> That I hardly can believe I'm real
> See the pretty girl in that mirror there?
> Who can that attractive girl be?
> Such a pretty face
> Such a pretty dress
> Such a pretty smile
> Such a pretty me!
> I feel stunning
> And entrancing
> Feel like running
> And dancing for joy
> 
> 
> Read more: WESTSIDE STORY - I FEEL PRETTY LYRICS http://www.metrolyrics.com/i-feel-pretty-lyrics-westside-story.html#ixzz1rGZTtKhG
> Copied from MetroLyrics.com


Wow! that is insane!!!!.....hahahahaha...


----------



## BP1992

CrazyED said:


> I caught this dirt bag POS shed hunting on our property in Marquette County last February. He heard me come walking through the snow once I saw him and I found him crouched under a tree.


That's pretty funny! So were you just walking beside him taking pictures of him?


----------



## hedp

fariss said:


> Guilty as charged.


So what were the charges and punishments?
.


----------



## CrazyED

BP1992 said:


> That's pretty funny! So were you just walking beside him taking pictures of him?


Once I found the POS hiding under a tree, I put my camera right in his grill and tried to get some pictures of this turd. He did not like the fact that I was taking his picture while I was chewing him out. It was the same old song and dance, he was lost, he didn't know where he was from or what his name was or how he got there even though he had to go around a fence or gate at some point to get to where he was because the whole property is fenced. Since it was winter we were in a pretty remote area, not accessible by car or law enforcement since the road is not plowed during winter. Once I got on the phone with the sheriff this dude basically took off. Showed his picture around the largest employer in the area but nobody recognized him so he basically got away.


----------



## Treehopper

I really hate tresspassers. In one area I hunt the DA is good about pressing charges in the other it is "not a priority"

Very frustrating.


----------



## Jmoore12

No he is probably on page 1 or 2 of this thread replying to older posts. pretty funny though


----------



## Gunpowder

Jmoore12 said:


> No he is probably on page 1 or 2 of this thread replying to older posts. pretty funny though


Yes there was a photo of agents early early on in this thread :wink:. And no they can go anywhere they want when they want-at least here.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle

OH.
MY.
GAWD.

I was in tears laughing at some of this stuff.. Good thing i'm working graveyard and only have 1 co-worker here to explain why I kept bursting into laughter looking through the pages.

Trespassing is screwed up though, your property is *YOUR* property. *There IS NO ARGUEMENT*. Plain and simple, no fine print or gray areas.


----------



## Hespler

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I feel pretty
> Oh so pretty
> I feel pretty and witty and gay
> And I pity
> Any girl who isn't me today
> I feel charming
> Oh so charming
> It's alarming how charming I feel
> And so pretty
> That I hardly can believe I'm real
> See the pretty girl in that mirror there?
> Who can that attractive girl be?
> Such a pretty face
> Such a pretty dress
> Such a pretty smile
> Such a pretty me!
> I feel stunning
> And entrancing
> Feel like running
> And dancing for joy
> 
> 
> Read more: WESTSIDE STORY - I FEEL PRETTY LYRICS http://www.metrolyrics.com/i-feel-pretty-lyrics-westside-story.html#ixzz1rGZTtKhG
> Copied from MetroLyrics.com


Every hunter in Michigan is thinking that looks like the ridge i sit on, LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Got a pic of these dudes illegally hunting mushrooms...


----------



## BOHO

easy to tell thats what they are after


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

awesome/disgusting thread. never had a trail camera....always wanted one.....not sure now if i want to know what goes on in my "slice of heaven" when im not around...


----------



## 09blackonblack

Very interesting thread, I have trespassed one time...

On who knows how many pieces of ground... Buddy had me doing a drive to him on his land long story short I got lost no fences directions got screwed up I headed east and was really going north. Longest walk I have ever been on in my life I finally came to a road 10 miles north of his house when I finally found a fence.


----------



## CaptPete

09blackonblack said:


> Very interesting thread, I have trespassed one time...
> 
> On who knows how many pieces of ground... Buddy had me doing a drive to him on his land long story short I got lost no fences directions got screwed up I headed east and was really going north. Longest walk I have ever been on in my life I finally came to a road 10 miles north of his house when I finally found a fence.


Dude you better remove your location from your profile...you are going to have looking for you to dicipline you for getting lost.


----------



## Ijaw

:moviecorn


----------



## hitman846

Didn't you realize you were lost when you saw the search helicopters overhead? :chortle:



09blackonblack said:


> Very interesting thread, I have trespassed one time...
> 
> On who knows how many pieces of ground... Buddy had me doing a drive to him on his land long story short I got lost no fences directions got screwed up I headed east and was really going north. Longest walk I have ever been on in my life I finally came to a road 10 miles north of his house when I finally found a fence.


----------



## BuckyHunter13

Just getting started on my CSI breakdown of footage of a tresspasser on our hunting property. We leave a camera pointed at our trailer, shed, driveway, and bird feeder (to catch bears in a smash n grab, so we can scold them). 

This brash old fart pulled into the driveway, starts to get out of his truck (then realizes it's better to put it in Park), and waddles off directly behind our shed before the camera stops recording. 

Come to find a few things missing, nothing of major value, but he did take a large steel ring that we had planned to use for a fire pit. Hard to say if he was searching for scrap metal or what, he drove a decent looking truck, got plenty of great shots of it and a few side shots of him. Plenty of straight on views of his license plate, the quality just isn't good enough to make it legible. Hard to say if he's a local or not, as he came on a Sunday afternoon. Makes me think not local. 

Not sure if I'll go to Sherriff or Warden, and it's not really the property that peeves me as much as the brashness of his actions. I'd love to crucify him for trespassing and theft. I'll post pictures in a few days.


----------



## nate12285

As much as I have enjoyed this thread, now I get to contribute to it! Had this dude on camera right after gun season opened in MS.


----------



## Don'tShootMe

Possibly a mechanic hunting after work? 

Trespassing, yes but not seeing anything else out of sorts... a rag to keep the sweat out of his eyes, a guy that wears earrings...


----------



## Ed Blankinship

Here are a couple of bone heads that passed at least 3 "No Trespassing" signs to get to this point.


----------



## hjort jagare

Dont'ShootMe dont let the stupid comments get to you. I was cringing reading these those along with most of us I would bet. The kid was a trespasser like the others no better or worse. JMO


----------



## brandonlw

my father had a camera shot by a shotgun and destroyed and the people who did it left a dollar bill at the bottom of the tree with all the pieces of the camera man he was mad 
some people have some real issues!


----------



## gondo

brandonlw said:


> my father had a camera shot by a shotgun and destroyed and the people who did it left a dollar bill at the bottom of the tree with all the pieces of the camera man he was mad
> some people have some real issues!


Thats just salt in the wound!


----------



## Gunpowder

No picture. I was out setting cameras out today and scraped my plans once I saw shoe prints on the muddy trail. Plan B is figure out how to lock them or use my decoy cameras in the set.


----------



## gondo

Gunpowder said:


> No picture. I was out setting cameras out today and scraped my plans once I saw shoe prints on the muddy trail. Plan B is figure out how to lock them or use my decoy cameras in the set.


Im think about infrared and mount them up in the tree on my public spots...


----------



## brandonlw

gondo said:


> Thats just salt in the wound!


You ain't kiddin i just kinda stood there I didn't know what to say


----------



## gondo

brandonlw said:


> You ain't kiddin i just kinda stood there I didn't know what to say


LOL i bet you still took the dollar... I would have lol...


----------



## brandonlw

gondo said:


> LOL i bet you still took the dollar... I would have lol...


i would have took it but he had done shredded it lol


----------



## Gunpowder

gondo said:


> Im think about infrared and mount them up in the tree on my public spots...


actually no one is suppose to be. I did put my IR camera up high in another region. Drove the gator up and stood on the side of the bed.


----------



## kentwood1

Willy4003 said:


> Caught these yo-hos a while back. None of the neighbors have any idea of who they are. There is a campground about 4-5 miles away that has 4 wheeler trails on site. We think these guys decided to extend their ride. They went around our gate up the hillside through the Oaks right past our "No Trepassing" signs. Never caught a plate number on camera (required in MN.)


It's Dustin Hoffman!


----------



## kentwood1

If you look close, you can see a fish in his hand.


----------



## Jmoore12

Is that Dave Chapelle?


----------



## Yooper-travler

Jmoore12 said:


> Is that Dave Chapelle?



First thing that popped into my mind is Chapelle's crack head character doing a little fishing!


----------



## JustinKansas

Yooper-travler said:


> First thing that popped into my mind is Chapelle's crack head character doing a little fishing!


Identical!


----------



## Jmoore12

Yooper-travler said:


> First thing that popped into my mind is Chapelle's crack head character doing a little fishing!


lol, The resemblance is honestly uncanny. He went off the deep end a few years back if my memory serves me.. hmm...


----------



## hawkdriver55

Love Dave Chapelle! No one is safe from his humor. No reglion or race. He is funny as crap. He must have had some down time and just went fishing.


----------



## benkharr

justinkansas said:


> identical!


x3!


----------



## BuckyHunter13

BuckyHunter13 said:


> Just getting started on my CSI breakdown of footage of a tresspasser on our hunting property. We leave a camera pointed at our trailer, shed, driveway, and bird feeder (to catch bears in a smash n grab, so we can scold them).
> 
> This brash old fart pulled into the driveway, starts to get out of his truck (then realizes it's better to put it in Park), and waddles off directly behind our shed before the camera stops recording.
> 
> Come to find a few things missing, nothing of major value, but he did take a large steel ring that we had planned to use for a fire pit. Hard to say if he was searching for scrap metal or what, he drove a decent looking truck, got plenty of great shots of it and a few side shots of him. Plenty of straight on views of his license plate, the quality just isn't good enough to make it legible. Hard to say if he's a local or not, as he came on a Sunday afternoon. Makes me think not local.
> 
> Not sure if I'll go to Sheriff or Warden, and it's not really the property that peeves me as much as the brashness of his actions. I'd love to crucify him for trespassing and theft. I'll post pictures in a few days.


Just got a call from the sheriff, emailed the video to him a few days ago. They know the guy, he lives about a mile from our property and they have been actively investigating him for taking other fire rings, buckets of nails, etc. Clearly selling for scrap. My dad signed a letter stating he did not have permission to remove anything from our property so the sherriff's office has clearance to investigate further. If he's sold it already, not sure they'll be able to do anything to him other than maybe get him for tresspassing since that's on video. 

Since these are only entertaining with pictures, I've attached a few screen caps.


----------



## hitman846

Here's a lighter copy :wink:
View attachment 1381127


----------



## BuckyHunter13

hitman846 said:


> Here's a lighter copy :wink:


Haha, yea sorry, it's not so dark on my work computer and I never put the effor in to edit it beyond trying to make out a license plate. Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed the sheriff can throw the book at him. An entire volume of books, just on principle. Hope the tickets cost him more than he's made in selling scrap.


----------



## kentwood1

JustinKansas said:


> Identical!


That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it!


----------



## hawkdriver55

BuckyHunter13 said:


> Just got a call from the sheriff, emailed the video to him a few days ago. They know the guy, he lives about a mile from our property and they have been actively investigating him for taking other fire rings, buckets of nails, etc. Clearly selling for scrap. My dad signed a letter stating he did not have permission to remove anything from our property so the sherriff's office has clearance to investigate further. If he's sold it already, not sure they'll be able to do anything to him other than maybe get him for tresspassing since that's on video.
> 
> Since these are only entertaining with pictures, I've attached a few screen caps.
> View attachment 1380690
> View attachment 1380691
> View attachment 1380692


"I'll just walk over here and take this.....hell they aint using it, most likely want even know its gone." WHAT A FREAKIN DIRT BAG!!!!!!


----------



## Fantail

Wow - that guy drives around burning fuel in a nice truck like that and steals for scrap? Complete dirt bag.


----------



## BuckyHunter13

Fantail said:


> Wow - that guy drives around burning fuel in a nice truck like that and steals for scrap? Complete dirt bag.


Well he's only a mile away according to the sheriff, so he didn't burn TOO much fuel. I just hope the Tickets are more than he's made in scrap. I'd relish a chance enounter with him coming down our dead end road... it's a narrow gravel road with 8 or so cabins ending in a small gravel turnaround which is where we are. I spend a good number of weekdays up there in the fall, I'd really look forward to a conversation with him.


----------



## huntography

Amazing how technology of today can help us catch trespassers....Gotta love it....Just sad that grown adults would trespass on purpose.....


----------



## Gcs13

Here is a few pics of trespassers I gotten on my new game cam. I'm glad that they didn't see the camera. My hunting clubs president caught them a few days later. The trespasser told him that his landlord give him permission to go fishing on the river anytime he wanted to. I can't say what all was said but he got off of our hunting property fast. What about someone giving permission to go on somebody else property.
View attachment 1382482
View attachment 1382483


----------



## MoHuntress

This is ONE CRAZY THREAD!


----------



## Bowtecher24

best trail cam photo i've ever saw!


----------



## MoHuntress

Punch_Free4L said:


> I would rather confront this thing in the woods then that dude wearing the 2 piece.


You and me BOTH!


----------



## Armed_AL

This one just made me shoot Mt.Dew out my nose..LMFAO




JCbowhunter said:


> ummm yeah......


----------



## Chas0218

09blackonblack said:


> Very interesting thread, I have trespassed one time...
> 
> On who knows how many pieces of ground... Buddy had me doing a drive to him on his land long story short I got lost no fences directions got screwed up I headed east and was really going north. Longest walk I have ever been on in my life I finally came to a road 10 miles north of his house when I finally found a fence.


haha this happened to me too. I was driving deer with no weapon. I came across a guy in a tree stand across the field in orange. I waved my hands over my head to get his attention and he walked over to me. He asked what I was doing and I told him I was lost and if he could help me get back in the right direction. Long story short he was descent and headed me the right back to camp. I must have walked 10 miles in 1 big circle. haha I told the guy my name and where I was from and was as respectful as possible I am sure he could have taken me in for trespassing but in reality I was 120 miles away from my normal hunting an unknown area and the guy never heard of my home town.


----------



## avluey

I agree - this was a great thread and I hope it is again soon.


----------



## hitman846

Back to the topic of trespassing pics, all Archerytalk rules apply in this thread too, if you're not sure of the rules
click here---------->http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=3&a=172


----------



## frickdogg

that is some funny Sh_t


----------



## frickdogg

This guy I know his camera got the card pulled then put back . It had pictures of someones backyard. So he asked his buddy to look at the pics and he noticed whos yard it was. It ended up bieng a forestry guy he knows, he knew whos camera it was and put some of his pics on it as a joke.


----------



## 09blackonblack

We found a trespassers cam and loaded it up with car pics, African game, and other random stuff.


----------



## hitman846

hitman846 said:


> Back to the topic of trespassing pics, all Archerytalk rules apply in this thread too, if you're not sure of the rules
> click here---------->http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=3&a=172





frickdogg said:


> that is some funny Sh_t


Dude! Can ya read?


----------



## Gunpowder

I was on my mother-in-laws property scouting yesterday while they were building her new house. We have sole hunting rights now and she owned it during last years season and we hunted it 1 day. Heard someone else shot a buck on their even though he knew property had changed from my brother-in-laws parents to my mother-in-law. 

Well long story short-We installed a game came and left with an Ol'Man climber. There is 1 other father son that hunted 1 day last year but I thought they said they sat in folding chairs (gun season). If its not there's, My daughter has a new to her stand for her first year hunting.


----------



## Johnson230




----------



## Z7XtremeBoy

Johnson230 said:


>


:59::set1_rolf2:


----------



## arrow reaper

Thats a good one...:icon_joker:


----------



## 1Badboy

Gunpowder said:


> I was on my mother-in-laws property scouting yesterday while they were building her new house. We have sole hunting rights now and she owned it during last years season and we hunted it 1 day. Heard someone else shot a buck on their even though he knew property had changed from my brother-in-laws parents to my mother-in-law.
> 
> Well long story short-We installed a game came and left with an Ol'Man climber. There is 1 other father son that hunted 1 day last year but I thought they said they sat in folding chairs (gun season). If its not there's, My daughter has a new to her stand for her first year hunting.


so stealing is ok and trespassing isnt ?


----------



## jace

1Badboy said:


> so stealing is ok and trespassing isnt ?


Nope it aint stealing, I'd do the same thing, but leave a note telling them where to find their stand


----------



## Gunpowder

jace said:


> Nope it ain't stealing, I'd do the same thing, but leave a note telling them where to find their stand


Its within 50 yards of the house and I have my feelers out trying to find out who it was. It isn't steeling if the new owner, and the past owner are both there and say "take It-No one but XXX and you had permission". 

(XXX hunted 1 time last year and was sitting in a lounge chair. I saw the chair). 

If I have my way I would find the owner. THat way a CO friend of mine could return it . That way the owner knows it is off limits and my stuff doesn't get messed with. 

If I had to guess it is most likely a kid sneaking in to the woods from the adjoining mobile home community. 

I guess in Vermont you can hunt where you want? :noidea: Where do you hunt Badboy? I always wanted to hunt Vermont :teeth:


----------



## Jason Netzer

Had 3 cams stolen, all on private property


----------



## gutpilz

Gunpowder said:


> Its within 50 yards of the house and I have my feelers out trying to find out who it was. It isn't steeling if the new owner, and the past owner are both there and say "take It-No one but XXX and you had permission".
> 
> (XXX hunted 1 time last year and was sitting in a lounge chair. I saw the chair).
> 
> If I have my way I would find the owner. THat way a CO friend of mine could return it . That way the owner knows it is off limits and my stuff doesn't get messed with.
> 
> If I had to guess it is most likely a kid sneaking in to the woods from the adjoining mobile home community.
> 
> I guess in Vermont you can hunt where you want? :noidea: Where do you hunt Badboy? I always wanted to hunt Vermont :teeth:


I live in NH, unless it is posted you can hunt just about anywhere. However, that does not mean you can leave your property (treestand) on my property.

On our 100 AC, properly posted private property (that's a lot of P's), i found a LW tree stand in a huge white oak, nice LW Climbing sticks and several screw on steps, screw in bow hangar. I was not happy and took it down and then called fish and game, they told me to bring it down and file a report. 

Two days later, I learned it belonged to a PIA neighbor/tresspasser, with plenty of land of his own), who complained to one father, that his stand got stolen. My neighbor and I had a strong conversation about his wanderings. I gave his gear back to him, as I had not been to the F&g office. 

I could have kept the stand, but thatdid not seem lime the message to send to my sons, but losing a $400 set up certainly could have been a good message to send to my neighbor.


----------



## CodicaBowhunter

FEDIE316 said:


> How about this one!
> View attachment 402417


Baaahhahahahaha....That's awsome!!!


----------



## CodicaBowhunter

jprocacina said:


> I was out checking my cameras 2 weeks ago and someone stole 3 tree stands and 2 of my cameras. This is the third camera in 2 years. What a empty feeling when you get there and your stuff is gone. The landowner and myself are the only ones supposed to be there. I guess they needed them more then me. I have been praying for them and I have forgiven them, but it is hard to not do something bad. Faith in God keeps me from trying to get revenge. Poaching and being a theif will catch up to you sooner or later. Can you imagine standing at the pearly gates and not getting in because you stole cameras and treestands!



Amen :thumbs_up


----------



## 1Badboy

Gunpowder said:


> I guess in Vermont you can hunt where you want? :no idea: Where do you hunt Badboy? I always wanted to hunt Vermont :teeth:


Yes
I live in vermont ... and unless it is properly posted , you can hunt anywhere here...
We don't have the big deer (or many for that matter) , so people don't get as greedy up this way unless they own a pile of land.
So hunting in the mid-west was i big eye-opener for me , both in deer and land but i can see why there...around here you ask out of courtesy not necessity


----------



## bucknut1

great thread


----------



## Gunpowder

1Badboy said:


> Yes
> I live in vermont ... and unless it is properly posted , you can hunt anywhere here...
> We don't have the big deer (or many for that matter) , so people don't get as greedy up this way unless they own a pile of land.
> So hunting in the mid-west was i big eye-opener for me , both in deer and land but i can see why there...around here you ask out of courtesy not necessity



Here it is more about property rights and liability (although there is a state law waiving liability in the case of hunting). Why would anyone buy property if you could use any unposted land? I assume there is less leased hunting property then.


----------



## Toonces

Gunpowder said:


> Here it is more about property rights and liability (although there is a state law waiving liability in the case of hunting). Why would anyone buy property if you could use any unposted land? I assume there is less leased hunting property then.


All you have to do is post it if your a landowner. Not a big deal. Some states but the burden on the landowner to notify the public by posting, while other states puts the burden on the public to know where the property lines are. 

In my opinion putting the burden on the landowner makes more sense in certain states where there is no such thing as straight property borders or plat books. Take a look at some of the legal property descriptions in New England and you will see descriptions dating back over 100 years and saying the "NE corner is an old oak stump 75 paces west of the northernmost point of the stone wall".


----------



## vonfoust

Toonces said:


> All you have to do is post it if your a landowner. Not a big deal. Some states but the burden on the landowner to notify the public by posting, while other states puts the burden on the public to know where the property lines are.
> 
> In my opinion putting the burden on the landowner makes more sense in certain states where there is no such thing as straight property borders or plat books. Take a look at some of the legal property descriptions in New England and you will see descriptions dating back over 100 years and saying the "NE corner is an old oak stump 75 paces west of the northernmost point of the stone wall".


Do you own land? I spend a considerable amount of time money and effort to post my land only to find footprints right past ripped up signs every year, as well as stolen trail cam's, gut piles and drag lines in the snow, etc.


----------



## James Vee

What happened to the pics?


----------



## Trapline

Here are 2 varmits acting suspiciously, not sure who they are but would like to find out!


----------



## arrow reaper

More trespassers...i had a guy arrested this for huntin turkeys..we pay the taxes when they gonna learn..walked right by posted signs..


----------



## RatherBeInATree

I keep my cams locked to the trees to try to prevent people from stealing them. If they have bolt cutters with them or take the time to leave, come back and cut it down than there isnt anything I can do, but it will at least deter them from impulsively stealing it if they wander by.


----------



## Boarbon

Not sure I'd ever want to mess with a bow hunters stuff. They could shoot you in the arse with a field tip and you'd never know where it came from. and what are you going to do, go to the cops?


----------



## RatherBeInATree

Nothing new out there?


----------



## Toonces

vonfoust said:


> Do you own land? I spend a considerable amount of time money and effort to post my land only to find footprints right past ripped up signs every year, as well as stolen trail cam's, gut piles and drag lines in the snow, etc.


I don't personally, other than my residence. My mother owns a large chunk of open land that I and others hunt. In CT you don't have to post the land (the burden is not with the landowner), but I post it anyway. I just threw some folks off the property a couple of weeks ago that had parked right under posted signs I just hung.

Last year we had tresspassing deer hunters bring in lawn chairs and build blinds.

What is your point? All I was doing was pointing out some regional differences in the tresspass/posting laws.


----------



## bucknut1

Trapline said:


> Here are 2 varmits acting suspiciously, not sure who they are but would like to find out!
> View attachment 1401747
> View attachment 1401749


id be doing some research


----------



## BigBlueHelim




----------



## Slippy Field

Trapline said:


> Here are 2 varmits acting suspiciously, not sure who they are but would like to find out!
> View attachment 1401747
> View attachment 1401749


prolly just lookn for your porn stash. They look pretty harmless


----------



## vonfoust

Toonces said:


> I don't personally, other than my residence. My mother owns a large chunk of open land that I and others hunt. In CT you don't have to post the land (the burden is not with the landowner), but I post it anyway. I just threw some folks off the property a couple of weeks ago that had parked right under posted signs I just hung.
> 
> Last year we had tresspassing deer hunters bring in lawn chairs and build blinds.
> 
> What is your point? All I was doing was pointing out some regional differences in the tresspass/posting laws.


The only point is that I think the burden should not be on the landowner. Costs me a considerable amount of time money and effort because of this.


----------



## Toonces

vonfoust said:


> The only point is that I think the burden should not be on the landowner. Costs me a considerable amount of time money and effort because of this.


No doubt it does. It's just another expense of choosing to be a landowner. If you don't like the law you can always work to change it.


----------



## hawkdriver55

I think it is great that you share your land with other folks. I just hope that you never have a lawyers kids get injuried on your property crawling on your farm equipment or tripping into a ditch. Lots of folks post thier land to keep those types of law suits from happening.


----------



## PSEDUDE13

I love this thread!


----------



## RatherBeInATree

Good thing you are lucky enough to not have to care about trespassers on 3000 acres but those of us less fortunate that only have 25-50 acres to work with and have to be VERY conscious of our land and what happens to it. There may only be 3-4 bucks on your land total and you may be specifically not shooting them to get the to grow up and increase the deer population in your little area. It's not fair to have trespassers ruin your hard work and dedication.

And above all else, it's breaking the law and having complete disrespect for other people.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

You don't live in NY do you? If you did,the people you let on your land would own it if they ever got hurt on your property. just sayin.There are many reasons people post their land,myself included.In NY a person comes on your property,trespassing or not,and they get hurt,they can take you to court and take everything from you.

Think about that one will ya?...........


----------



## mspaci

you are wrong about NY, you can not be held liable if you let someone hunt & they get hurt unless you were negligent in that there was a dangerous situation you didnt warn them about. Its in the law & has been for many years. Mike


----------



## JMR1624

I'm with ya RatherBeInATREE. Our surrounding neighbors have tons of acreage but they insist on using ours to tear up with the ATV's and leave mutilated game etc. My mother-in-law was here by herself for a few years after her husband died and the property wasn't getting patrolled ya like it should. Well, in the past few months since we have been here all the signs and tape are back up and we haven't had much issue. I do know that there's a trespasser during deer season that I can't wait to "run into" lol. But it sure blows that there's so much disrespect for another person's property anymore.:thumbs_do


----------



## Despain

I have Nightmares now!


----------



## mudhen

Supposed to be a pot garden around there somewhere, maybe he was looking for some shake?

And, big, bad, kitty in the attic :smile:



















mudhen


----------



## jlg0020

it makes me so mad on our place bc we have poacher/trespasser problems bad. alot of our fields are right off public roads so alot of guys ride through and spotlight deer. the game wardens patrol our place alot but its hard to catch everyone. Occasionally, we have heard rumors that guys have shot big bucks but dont have clear evidence to nail them on it. We also have neighbors that like to step over and hunt our place.So here is a Bible verse that I have learned to live by - *Psalm 37:1-13*. check it out


----------



## arrow reaper

I know the problem well..we had a two guys spotlighting our property to. Then one year a freind shot a huge buck and it had a .22 bullet under neck hide. Two weeks later found a nice buck dead in our corn field..the same guys riding up and down the road that mornin..my brother move the deer instead he should of left it and called wardens..wardens stopped them a day later and of course couldnt pin it on them..so I started watching for them my self, when they drove by I would follow them, they would pull over and I would to ..i would tale them nonstop , finally they stopped. Come to find out they got busted some wheres else.spot lighting should be outlawed..


----------



## Gunpowder

jlg0020 said:


> So here is a Bible verse that I have learned to live by - *Psalm 37:1-13*. check it out


thanks-needed that


----------



## avluey

arrow reaper said:


> I know the problem well..we had a two guys spotlighting our property to. Then one year a freind shot a huge buck and it had a .22 bullet under neck hide. Two weeks later found a nice buck dead in our corn field..the same guys riding up and down the road that mornin..my brother move the deer instead he should of left it and called wardens..wardens stopped them a day later and of course couldnt pin it on them..so I started watching for them my self, when they drove by I would follow them, they would pull over and I would to ..i would tale them nonstop , finally they stopped. Come to find out they got busted some wheres else.*spot lighting should be outlawed*..


It isn't?


----------



## huntndeer

check out these guys


----------



## huntndeer

sorry it didnt come up lets try again


----------



## BP1992

huntndeer said:


> View attachment 1410546
> sorry it didnt come up lets try again


What in the world!


----------



## Gunpowder

meth lab and they strip down to conceals the chemical smell? Ever watch Breaking Bad?


----------



## shoot2thrill25

that beard should give him away if you see him!


----------



## buckknuckle

BP1992 said:


> What in the world!


Wow, sorry about your area.. My first thought was a meth lab.


----------



## Gunpowder

Either ZZ Top has fallen on tough times or The Soggy Bottom Boys are supplementing their singing in a "can".


----------



## hillbillywilly

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HANKFAN

Caught this Amish guy sneaking onto our lease last year in Ohio. Our gun season doesn't come in until the last week of November. Here he is 45 minutes before daylight on my lease with a scoped slug gun 2 months before gun season.


----------



## Danno75

HANKFAN said:


> Caught this Amish guy sneaking onto our lease last year in Ohio. Our gun season doesn't come in until the last week of November. Here he is 45 minutes before daylight on my lease with a scoped slug gun 2 months before gun season.


Thats a ghost from the 1800's, he found a modern gun and flashlight laying in the forest from an absentminded hunter


----------



## Gunpowder

HANKFAN said:


> Caught this Amish guy sneaking onto our lease last year in Ohio. Our gun season doesn't come in until the last week of November. Here he is 45 minutes before daylight on my lease with a scoped slug gun 2 months before gun season.


I would put wanted posters around on telephone poles ! See if that stirs something up.


----------



## Billy H

HANKFAN said:


> Caught this Amish guy sneaking onto our lease last year in Ohio. Our gun season doesn't come in until the last week of November. Here he is 45 minutes before daylight on my lease with a scoped slug gun 2 months before gun season.




Thats pretty typical for the Amish. They think they can do whatever they want, and for the most part do anything they want. Here in Pa. the local wardens seem to turn a blind eye to it. They hunt and fish with no licence anytime of the year. If I were you and I caught that guy I would thrash him till he thought he was going to meet his maker. That they will understand!


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Gunpowder said:


> Either ZZ Top has fallen on tough times or The Soggy Bottom Boys are supplementing their singing in a "can".


Awesome! One of the funniest replies ever.


----------



## bowhuntermn

arrow reaper said:


> spot lighting should be outlawed..


Why should spotlighting be outlawed? Just because someone is shining doesn't mean they are doing anything illegal. I used to do that a lot back in the days and would see a large number of deer. Just because someone shines, doesn't mean they are poaching.


----------



## Timinator

I think the guys in the Tyvek suits are just trying to not get poison ivy/oak when they mushroom hunt. I sometimes wear Tyvek when mushroom hunting on my property.


----------



## str_8_shot

Gunpowder said:


> Either ZZ Top has fallen on tough times or The Soggy Bottom Boys are supplementing their singing in a "can".


priceless


----------



## str_8_shot

kentwood1 said:


> If you look close, you can see a fish in his hand.


That a clip from roots?


----------



## pentail

here is my contribution

From our farm in Western KY, the only day that one of us were not close by










And from the small food plot right behind my house










Conversation when I looked at card
me "kids, have you been messing around down in the food plot?"

kids "nope, haven't been down there at all"

me "come look at these pictures and tell me how they happened"

kids "well, we might have gone down there once for just a few minutes to pick blackberries"


----------



## arrow reaper

bowhuntermn said:


> Why should spotlighting be outlawed? Just because someone is shining doesn't mean they are doing anything illegal. I used to do that a lot back in the days and would see a large number of deer. Just because someone shines, doesn't mean they are poaching.


If its on your own property .. People that dont have permission to hunt dont need to be there ..it just invites the low lifes to do things they shouldnt.. DEC cant handle the shooting with the use of lights so why should it be legal..


----------



## Mr. Man

Gunpowder said:


> Either ZZ Top has fallen on tough times or The Soggy Bottom Boys are supplementing their singing in a "can".


Okay, that hurt me right there,lol.


----------



## gutpilz

arrow reaper said:


> If its on your own property .. People that dont have permission to hunt dont need to be there ..it just invites the low lifes to do things they shouldnt.. DEC cant handle the shooting with the use of lights so why should it be legal..


In NH we can spot light from Jan 1 to Sept 1. I have a great little route we take. My sons and I have a great time counting deer. Not illegal, not planning on poaching, just looking at deer.


----------



## Chilymac

Bardstown, Ky


----------



## countertop

monmouthbucks said:


> I dont own it. I have leased it for the past 15 years. He lives on about 5 acres that borders my lease. He feels that he lives there...so he can hunt there. I had the same problem with a few other guys........My lease ends at the end of the month. The township is buying the property to make it part of a park. It was not worth me getting in trouble.....I am more than satisfied with him getting written up.


What township was that in?


----------



## 2dwoods7

Wow those two dudes in the white suites. Do you hunt next to a nuclear power plant?


----------



## Buckdt

Chilymac said:


> View attachment 1412827
> 
> Bardstown, Ky


Probable a little too much of Makers Mark. I think the chuby one is trying to "walk the line"


----------



## Tecumseh

It looks like he's a lil girly mon... he is probably saying "eww!, this grass is too high, I'm afraid I might get a tick on me."


----------



## presmyk

kentwood1 said:


> If you look close, you can see a fish in his hand.


i thought i heard dave chapell from comedy central went back to africa guess not awesome he is my favorite comedian lol


----------



## TarheelBow

presmyk said:


> i thought i heard dave chapell from comedy central went back to africa guess not awesome he is my favorite comedian lol


I'm Rick James, FISH!


----------



## hedp

fariss said:


> Guilty as charged.




What was he convicted of?



What was his punishment?
.


----------



## creekcritter

befriend them and gain some more land for you to hunt


----------



## S.PFAFF

ThIs thread is freaking great


----------



## sjfuo

Poachers near Paso Robles, Ca. Recognize these guys?


----------



## alanankris1019

Punch_Free4L said:


> Oh yes,he tried to pry the cam off the tree but to no avail.I've never seen this guy before.But I think I will be getting to know him real soon.:wink:


Thats messed up my dad got his stolen on are land in kansas last year !!!! good luck on finding him and keeping him away !!!


----------



## ncmoose

I won't re-post the gross dude in the women's swimsuit, but he should know he's too old for a two piece.


----------



## Jmoore12

Went for a nice relaxing walk through my woods this evening. Saw a couple (didnt see their two dogs) and decided to let it slide. Had my shepherd with me and a small lab mix who wanders a bit. Heard a terrible screaming, get up to the treeline and see these people near my house throwing sticks at my dog trying to keep him away. (He has some pitt in him and likes to show his arse to unfamiliar dogs. However is the kind of dog I NEVER have to think twice around people) Met them on the trail on the way back to wherever they came from, where I was told there is a dog up the trail that is "trained to attack" I respond " Thats my dog and he is on HIS property" To which she asked me if in fact he was trained to attack... I typically dont mind respectful hikers who wander into my trails but this was it for me. Posted signs being put up tomorrow.


----------



## bucknut1

some crazy pics


----------



## meatmech

nice!


----------



## Bigbuck5

but..but officer, my release just slipped, honest!:wink::wink:


----------



## arduckaholic

Yes he is your lucky to be alive would have been good


----------



## razorbackk

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


Dang is that an outie or a tumor?!?


----------



## razorbackk

BeachBow said:


> Found him in my stand when I got there to hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 888230
> View attachment 888231
> View attachment 888232
> View attachment 888233
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just find another place to hunt!!


You no hunt bear, bear hunt you!


----------



## Rothhar1

sjfuo said:


> Poachers near Paso Robles, Ca. Recognize these guys?


How the hell do you know they are poachers?


----------



## adudeuknow

arrow reaper said:


> If its on your own property .. People that dont have permission to hunt dont need to be there ..it just invites the low lifes to do things they shouldnt.. DEC cant handle the shooting with the use of lights so why should it be legal..


i must say....if i was a poacher i would use a spotlight and shoot regardless of the law. what is banning spotlights going to do? i live in western pennsylvania and there are spots i could spotlight and shoot all night if i wanted. better yet, i can shoot deer with my 6mm while out night hunting for yotes. god knows, how many deer you would see at night while predator hunting.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Tresspassers - Poachers - same thing! If you are tresspassing you are a criminal!!


----------



## Rothhar1

HNTRDAN said:


> Tresspassers - Poachers - same thing! If you are tresspassing you are a criminal!!


Was the there a sign there ? Is CA public land next to this guys place is it clearly marked ??Did they kill something ?? NO ?? Then no poaching simple trespass maybe!! In many states trespassing is not a crime and its up to the landowner to post according to the law !! So in fact there are places people can simply walk on to and hunt without permission. Its like I said until you know these things about where they were taken pics of then poachers noway and trespassing maybe not criminals probably not since mosts states require verbal warning and repeated trespass to even site the individuals and a landowner who will prosecute!

Many of you assume too much here on line especially people who dont even own the land they have camras on !!


----------



## TSavvy88

Shouldernuke! said:


> Was the there a sign there ? Is CA public land next to this guys place is it clearly marked ??Did they kill something ?? NO ?? Then no poaching simple trespass maybe!! In many states trespassing is not a crime and its up to the landowner to post according to the law !! So in fact there are places people can simply walk on to and hunt without permission. Its like I said until you know these things about where they were taken pics of then poachers noway and trespassing maybe not criminals probably not since mosts states require verbal warning and repeated trespass to even site the individuals and a landowner who will prosecute!
> 
> Many of you assume too much here on line especially people who dont even own the land they have camras on !!



I don't know what the law is in Indiana so I won't comment on that, but in California trespassing is when you step onto someone's property without permission. It is most commonly charged as a misdemeanor with 6 months in jail and a $1,000 fine. Not to mention, in my personal experience when you come to a fence line normally that means the end of a property. I don't know if those guys were on private property or not, but I'd assume if its private and they have weapons, that they are planning on poaching. If they are just trespassing, they wouldn't have weapons. Just pointing out some thing I think you might have overlooked.


----------



## Rothhar1

TSavvy88 said:


> I don't know what the law is in Indiana so I won't comment on that, but in California trespassing is when you step onto someone's property without permission. It is most commonly charged as a misdemeanor with 6 months in jail and a $1,000 fine. Not to mention, in my personal experience when you come to a fence line normally that means the end of a property. I don't know if those guys were on private property or not, but I'd assume if its private and they have weapons, that they are planning on poaching. If they are just trespassing, they wouldn't have weapons. Just pointing out some thing I think you might have overlooked.


and possibly they were just trying to recover the game they had shot legally !! Just pointing that out as well . 

IN. is a landowner rights state no signage the hunting rule book states that all hunters must have written permission to show at the time they are checked in he field unless they own the land they are hunting ,are a family member of the owner, or are a Tennant or leaser , its not a poaching charge ,weapons charge ,thats the law here its a misdemeanor and $50.00 trespass fine plus court costs .if a person wants to fight it total cost about $250.00 if the trespasser resists or tries to flee its automatic jail time and hand cuffs at least 24 hrs depending on a pending weapons charge .. So the fact that the land owner must also want to press charges here makes it hard to even get fined here in most instances .


----------



## TSavvy88

Shouldernuke! said:


> and possibly they were just trying to recover the game they had shot legally !! Just pointing that out as well .


Not 100% sure about this but I still think its still illegal even to go after wounded game in CA. My buddy shot a buck the other day and he couldn't go get it he said because it went over the fence and they couldn't see it(didn't want to trespass). Also they think that the neighboring properties might have pot growers on them. This is just what he told me and I couldn't find anything to contest it in California. Where I hunt, I have already spoken with the neighboring properties and they allow me to cross over to retrieve game and some even let me hunt.


----------



## Gunpowder

same in Indiana. The area I am hunting this year has a neighbor who is anti. The deer can be dead in sight and you can't get it... They are happy to see it rot.



TSavvy88 said:


> Not 100% sure about this but I still think its still illegal even to go after wounded game in CA. My buddy shot a buck the other day and he couldn't go get it he said because it went over the fence and they couldn't see it(didn't want to trespass). Also they think that the neighboring properties might have pot growers on them. This is just what he told me and I couldn't find anything to contest it in California. Where I hunt, I have already spoken with the neighboring properties and they allow me to cross over to retrieve game and some even let me hunt.


----------



## Rothhar1

Gunpowder said:


> same in Indiana. The area I am hunting this year has a neighbor who is anti. The deer can be dead in sight and you can't get it... They are happy to see it rot.


Bingo ... for IN .. BTW not all states re like ours many allow recovery of gam no question and many allow a hunter to walk in and hunt unless the property is posted!


----------



## mjsteps

Ah...Our season begins Aug 15 here in S.C. A couple of years ago I was coming home and noticed a car parked along side my in-laws property. I Stopped looked in the car and saw these folks were hunting on private property. I called my brother in law who owns a towing business. He arrived, we put the car on the flat bed tow truck and waited. 30 minutes later these guys walk out of the woods, guns, camo and all and see their car on the truck. They asked what are you doing? To which my brother in law replied towing your car. You are tresspassing as he pointed to the sign. They took off. Some time later got the call for their car and gladly gave it back to them after the towing charge was paid. Looking forward to another great season.


----------



## cicero

mjsteps said:


> Ah...Our season begins Aug 15 here in S.C. A couple of years ago I was coming home and noticed a car parked along side my in-laws property. I Stopped looked in the car and saw these folks were hunting on private property. I called my brother in law who owns a towing business. He arrived, we put the car on the flat bed tow truck and waited. 30 minutes later these guys walk out of the woods, guns, camo and all and see their car on the truck. They asked what are you doing? To which my brother in law replied towing your car. You are tresspassing as he pointed to the sign. They took off. Some time later got the call for their car and gladly gave it back to them after the towing charge was paid. Looking forward to another great season.


Did you yell at them " You've been Licked!!!":nyah:


----------



## adudeuknow

mjsteps said:


> Ah...Our season begins Aug 15 here in S.C. A couple of years ago I was coming home and noticed a car parked along side my in-laws property. I Stopped looked in the car and saw these folks were hunting on private property. I called my brother in law who owns a towing business. He arrived, we put the car on the flat bed tow truck and waited. 30 minutes later these guys walk out of the woods, guns, camo and all and see their car on the truck. They asked what are you doing? To which my brother in law replied towing your car. You are tresspassing as he pointed to the sign. They took off. Some time later got the call for their car and gladly gave it back to them after the towing charge was paid. Looking forward to another great season.


around these parts, people just get dropped off. if you dont see them hunting you dont know they are there. especially, in the industrial park areas that have a lot of woods and huge buck but hunting is a big no no. i guess they figure their chances of getting caught are slim and that is most likely accurate!


----------



## Gunpowder

You know you've been on facebook too long when you read a post and can't find the "like " button :teeth:

Regarding Trespassers. It would be nice if this thread never had any more pics but....


----------



## daltongang

Gunpowder said:


> You know you've been on facebook too long when you read a post and can't find the "like " button :teeth:
> 
> Regarding Trespassers. It would be nice if this thread never had any more pics but....


Like:thumbs_up


----------



## BearSuitGuy

I will have some of my own land this year as I am moving into a new house. it's only a couple acres but is connected to thousands. Do you guys recommend putting no trespassing signs on my stands? I am worried about some random kid climbing it and falling off, and their parents getting sue happy


----------



## sjfuo

Shouldernuke! said:


> How the hell do you know they are poachers?


1. This photo is deep into private property.
2. Property is clearly posted "No Trespassing" 
3. They are carrying hunting equipment.


----------



## sjfuo

Shouldernuke! said:


> Was the there a sign there ? Is CA public land next to this guys place is it clearly marked ??Did they kill something ?? NO ?? Then no poaching simple trespass maybe!! In many states trespassing is not a crime and its up to the landowner to post according to the law !! So in fact there are places people can simply walk on to and hunt without permission. Its like I said until you know these things about where they were taken pics of then poachers noway and trespassing maybe not criminals probably not since mosts states require verbal warning and repeated trespass to even site the individuals and a landowner who will prosecute!
> 
> Many of you assume too much here on line especially people who dont even own the land they have camras on !!


No public land anywhere near this property.


----------



## Timeless

Last year I went to retrieve one of my cams in December and when I got it, I noticed it was turned off. I immediately thought I screwed up. That is, until i saw the cam had taken about 300 pictures.

So in October, I have this guy coming up across my food plot...








Then again checking out the plot...







A half hour later he walked back the other way.

Then he's back with his wife (or son maybe? I can't tell)







A half hour later red-jacket walks back down the trail

Later that same day its back







And just before 6pm it walks back down the trail.

When I saw these for the first time I said to myself, ***?!

For the next month, I get pictures of deer and coyote. Better than trespassers I figure.

Then it comes back








Here's the best part. Who I think is the same guy from every single other picture, walks up the trail into my food plot, stops, looks in the direction of the camera








Then my camera takes 3 crooked photos...the last of the year.








I'm pretty sure I know who the guy is. My plan, at the moment, until someone talks me out of it, is to make a nice no trespassing sign with some of these pictures laminated onto it saying "no tresspassing :his first name:"


----------



## sjfuo

TSavvy88 said:


> Not 100% sure about this but I still think its still illegal even to go after wounded game in CA. My buddy shot a buck the other day and he couldn't go get it he said because it went over the fence and they couldn't see it(didn't want to trespass). Also they think that the neighboring properties might have pot growers on them. This is just what he told me and I couldn't find anything to contest it in California. Where I hunt, I have already spoken with the neighboring properties and they allow me to cross over to retrieve game and some even let me hunt.


In California if you are trying to recover a legally shot animal and the landowner will not grant permission, you may contact the game warden and he/she will assist with the recovery of a legally taken animal that has crossed property lines.


----------



## Jmoore12

Timeless, That is probably the most civil way to go about it. I don't like trespassers, but repeat trespassers that have a sense of entitlement (turning off your camera) really tick me off. Good luck.


----------



## TSavvy88

sjfuo said:


> In California if you are trying to recover a legally shot animal and the landowner will not grant permission, you may contact the game warden and he/she will assist with the recovery of a legally taken animal that has crossed property lines.


Good to know. I'll keep that in mind next time. My only concern would be how long it would take the warden to get there since we don't have many in our large state.


----------



## James Vee

Looks like you could have him cited for about 6 trespassing citations. If you know who it is, I'd allow him an out before proceeding with citations.




Timeless said:


> Last year I went to retrieve one of my cams in December and when I got it, I noticed it was turned off. I immediately thought I screwed up. That is, until i saw the cam had taken about 300 pictures.
> 
> So in October, I have this guy coming up across my food plot...
> View attachment 1429215
> 
> 
> Then again checking out the plot...
> View attachment 1429217
> 
> A half hour later he walked back the other way.
> 
> Then he's back with his wife (or son maybe? I can't tell)
> View attachment 1429219
> 
> A half hour later red-jacket walks back down the trail
> 
> Later that same day its back
> View attachment 1429220
> 
> And just before 6pm it walks back down the trail.
> 
> When I saw these for the first time I said to myself, ***?!
> 
> For the next month, I get pictures of deer and coyote. Better than trespassers I figure.
> 
> Then it comes back
> View attachment 1429225
> 
> 
> Here's the best part. Who I think is the same guy from every single other picture, walks up the trail into my food plot, stops, looks in the direction of the camera
> View attachment 1429231
> 
> 
> Then my camera takes 3 crooked photos...the last of the year.
> View attachment 1429234
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know who the guy is. My plan, at the moment, until someone talks me out of it, is to make a nice no trespassing sign with some of these pictures laminated onto it saying "no tresspassing :his first name:"


----------



## hoytshooter03

dac said:


> You need to track this dude down and give him a shirt please


Whats up with that belly button? Pop that thing.


----------



## [W.S.Z]

Why are you all so obsessed with trespassers?


----------



## trkytrack2

pentail said:


> here is my contribution
> 
> From our farm in Western KY, the only day that one of us were not close by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the small food plot right behind my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conversation when I looked at card
> me "kids, have you been messing around down in the food plot?"
> 
> kids "nope, haven't been down there at all"
> 
> me "come look at these pictures and tell me how they happened"
> 
> kids "well, we might have gone down there once for just a few minutes to pick blackberries"


Ya just gotta love those kids!


----------



## McDan08

Because why should someone be able to hunt on my land that I have worked hard to maintain and pay for? Trespassers are worthless people



[W.S.Z] said:


> Why are you all so obsessed with trespassers?


----------



## jace

[W.S.Z] said:


> Why are you all so obsessed with trespassers?


Is this a serious question, I hope not


----------



## str_8_shot

Because...


----------



## apcci2

McDan08 said:


> Because why should someone be able to hunt on my land that I have worked hard to maintain and pay for? Trespassers are worthless people


exactly


----------



## public land

Timeless the red coat seems to be a nice trophy.
Hmm setup a nice snare .. or a nice deep pit fall.
This will ensure your cameras stay properly adjusted.


----------



## Jubal Jim

To those that don't realize the seriousness of *"trespassing"* and *"LIABILITY"* a case here in NW N.J. should suffice to enlighten you. 

A landowner near Randolph, N.J. who had "NO Hunting"/"NO Trespassing" signs placed according to regulations around the border of his property had been having problems with a neighborhood teen who regularly trespassed tearing up his fields/crops and called police. Numerous times in a three (3) year period the police responded and caught the culprit, each time the teen had his dirt bike seized (impounded/towed) and was issued a summons (ticket) for trespassing, he was CONVICTED multiple times but continued his criminal acts sometimes more than three times a month. The "parents" who gave their son NO supervision nor taught him to respect the property and rights of others enabled him in his life of crime, they paid the fines and towing/impound fees imposed on each occassion. Once he was apprehended just one day after his dirt bike was released from "impound".

The landowner who resided in a home on the 100 acre farm decided to erect waist-high cables on the dirt roads the delinquent was using to gain entry to the farm, he "marked" the cables so they would be "visible" and hung MORE "NO Trespassing" signs from the cables themselves. Fast forward a few months and the teen now 17 yrs old with his parents knowledge again was attempting to enter the fields using the same access road as before and was "made good" (KILLED), nearly decapitated. The suit-happy, money hungry parents who refused to control the delinquent filed suit in Civil Court against the landowner and WON $1,000,000.00+ for the "wrongful death" of their offspring. 

Note: The landowners "Homeowners Insurance" didn't cover the jury award so the parents of the now dead delinquent/trespasser filed "liens" against the farm and tried to force a sale. "Trespassing" is NOT the only issue, "Liability" for the death or injury of a "trespasser" while on YOUR land is, don't become a "victim of the system", protect yourself, your property, and your assests especially if you live in a State dominated by Liberal ******bags, shyster lawyers, and jury's who hate the idea of "Private Property".


----------



## 09blackonblack

^ so if I try to trespass on kdwp land and get hurt bc of their cables across the roads I can own all of the public land? That's a bs case if you ask me. It was clearly marked there were cables the kid killed himself


----------



## Kstigall

Jubal Jim said:


> To those that don't realize the seriousness of *"trespassing"* and *"LIABILITY"* a case here in NW N.J. should suffice to enlighten you.
> 
> A landowner near Randolph, N.J. who had "NO Hunting"/"NO Trespassing" signs placed according to regulations around the border of his property had been having problems with a neighborhood teen who regularly trespassed tearing up his fields/crops and called police. Numerous times in a three (3) year period the police responded and caught the culprit, each time the teen had his dirt bike seized (impounded/towed) and was issued a summons (ticket) for trespassing, he was CONVICTED multiple times but continued his criminal acts sometimes more than three times a month. The "parents" who gave their son NO supervision nor taught him to respect the property and rights of others enabled him in his life of crime, they paid the fines and towing/impound fees imposed on each occassion. Once he was apprehended just one day after his dirt bike was released from "impound".
> 
> The landowner who resided in a home on the 100 acre farm decided to erect waist-high cables on the dirt roads the delinquent was using to gain entry to the farm, he "marked" the cables so they would be "visible" and hung MORE "NO Trespassing" signs from the cables themselves. Fast forward a few months and the teen now 17 yrs old with his parents knowledge again was attempting to enter the fields using the same access road as before and was "made good" (KILLED), nearly decapitated. The suit-happy, money hungry parents who refused to control the delinquent filed suit in Civil Court against the landowner and WON $1,000,000.00+ for the "wrongful death" of their offspring.
> 
> Note: The landowners "Homeowners Insurance" didn't cover the jury award so the parents of the now dead delinquent/trespasser filed "liens" against the farm and tried to force a sale. "Trespassing" is NOT the only issue, "Liability" for the death or injury of a "trespasser" while on YOUR land is, don't become a "victim of the system", protect yourself, your property, and your assests especially if you live in a State dominated by Liberal ******bags, shyster lawyers, and jury's who hate the idea of "Private Property".


If he strung those cables in a dangerous way he should be in trouble. Trespassing is wrong as is vandalism. What if it had been someone other than the repetitive offender?

I'm sorry but when I was about 19 a 15 year old friend with his buddy doubling on the back was decapitated when someone strung a thin cable (clothesline type) after they passed. Later that evening about dusk they were returning home. The pathway had been used for many years by walkers, runners, bicycles and occasionally a trail bike hauling kids. They weren't tearing up property. To this day I'm amazed someone did that to those kids.................. The kid doubling on the back put a .22 bullet in his head about 18 months later.

Trespassing and the like is *not *a capital offense............... no one has EVER accused me of being a liberal!!!


----------



## Jubal Jim

"Trespassing and the like is not a capital offense............... " 

It should be with the way these criminals act, they think the law doesn't apply to them. Most "trespassers" I've encountered are REPEAT OFFENDERS including the ones who were convicted of doing $10,000.00+ of property damage to my lakefront walls when the lake was frozen (kicking the large rocks loose and tossing them through the ice or trying to) who returned only to trespass and continue vandalizing my property.


----------



## BearSuitGuy

If Someone climbs my tree stand on my property and falls off and gets hurt, can I be sued? I have never really understood that law. I was debating putting no trespassing signs right on the stands.


----------



## bowhunter 28

BearSuitGuy said:


> If Someone climbs my tree stand on my property and falls off and gets hurt, can I be sued? I have never really understood that law. I was debating putting no trespassing signs right on the stands.


If land is posted already no....... like here in NC now if you get caught on property here now with out written permission it is a 2cd. Degree trespassing the highest misdemeanor you can get and you can loose your licenses for 2-5 years don't matter if hunting or just stopping to take a poop

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## avluey

Jubal Jim said:


> To those that don't realize the seriousness of *"trespassing"* and *"LIABILITY"* a case here in NW N.J. should suffice to enlighten you.
> 
> A landowner near Randolph, N.J. who had "NO Hunting"/"NO Trespassing" signs placed according to regulations around the border of his property had been having problems with a neighborhood teen who regularly trespassed tearing up his fields/crops and called police. Numerous times in a three (3) year period the police responded and caught the culprit, each time the teen had his dirt bike seized (impounded/towed) and was issued a summons (ticket) for trespassing, he was CONVICTED multiple times but continued his criminal acts sometimes more than three times a month. The "parents" who gave their son NO supervision nor taught him to respect the property and rights of others enabled him in his life of crime, they paid the fines and towing/impound fees imposed on each occassion. Once he was apprehended just one day after his dirt bike was released from "impound".
> 
> The landowner who resided in a home on the 100 acre farm decided to erect waist-high cables on the dirt roads the delinquent was using to gain entry to the farm, he "marked" the cables so they would be "visible" and hung MORE "NO Trespassing" signs from the cables themselves. Fast forward a few months and the teen now 17 yrs old with his parents knowledge again was attempting to enter the fields using the same access road as before and was "made good" (KILLED), nearly decapitated. The suit-happy, money hungry parents who refused to control the delinquent filed suit in Civil Court against the landowner and WON $1,000,000.00+ for the "wrongful death" of their offspring.
> 
> Note: The landowners "Homeowners Insurance" didn't cover the jury award so the parents of the now dead delinquent/trespasser filed "liens" against the farm and tried to force a sale. "Trespassing" is NOT the only issue, "Liability" for the death or injury of a "trespasser" while on YOUR land is, don't become a "victim of the system", protect yourself, your property, and your assests especially if you live in a State dominated by Liberal ******bags, shyster lawyers, and jury's who hate the idea of "Private Property".


Trespassers and their lack of respect for other people's property drives me nuts - so don't get me wrong - but I would absolutely love to see a link or reference for this 'story.'


----------



## Kstigall

Jubal Jim said:


> "Trespassing and the like is not a capital offense............... "
> 
> It should be with the way these criminals act, they think the law doesn't apply to them. Most "trespassers" I've encountered are REPEAT OFFENDERS including the ones who were convicted of doing $10,000.00+ of property damage to my lakefront walls when the lake was frozen (kicking the large rocks loose and tossing them through the ice or trying to) who returned only to trespass and continue vandalizing my property.


Still would you want to booby trap the place and kill a juvenile?
I just remember hearing about Timmy staring at Rodney's headless body............. I'd bet a large wager the man that strung that wire regrets doing so. I do understand people's frustrations as we have to deal with a-holes on our properties all the time.


----------



## billyba

I just tried to post a long response to the legal implications of being a landowner (I'm a lawyer), but it was given a spam score of 14. In any event, in Michigan there's pretty much no such thing as premises liability any longer unless the landowner deliberately creates a hazard (like stringing a wire across a trail). My liability insurance still goes up every year, though, even though claims and payouts across the state are at all time lows...


----------



## Jubal Jim

avluey said:


> Trespassers and their lack of respect for other people's property drives me nuts - so don't get me wrong - but I would absolutely love to see a link or reference for this 'story.'


Despite numerous attempts using "Google" I haven't been able to locate a link. The case, motions, depositions, and trial went on for years in the early-mid 1990's at the Morris County Courthouse located in Morristown, N.J. I DO remember the "award" $1,250,000.00, THAT is memorable, a "reward" to the neglectful parents for raising an anti-social piece of fecal matter.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Great thread!! Its unfortunate though how many people are just disrepectful pieces of crap.


----------



## Kpap21

idiots...


----------



## Steve in Canton

Kpap21 said:


> idiots...
> 
> View attachment 1438110


Funny


----------



## str_8_shot

Kpap21 said:


> idiots...
> 
> View attachment 1438110


They try that on public land in Kentucky, somebody would probably shoot them... Maybe even mount them:mg:


----------



## adudeuknow

str_8_shot said:


> They try that on public land in Kentucky, somebody would probably shoot them... Maybe even mount them:mg:




physically mount or taxidermy mount?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

adudeuknow said:


> physically mount or taxidermy mount?


in kentucky probably both but which comes first would be hard to say.


----------



## Jungleman

Sorry had to do it.........


----------



## apcci2

Double Lung 'Em said:


> in kentucky probably both but which comes first would be hard to say.


that's funny


----------



## dray223

Jubal Jim said:


> To those that don't realize the seriousness of *"trespassing"* and *"LIABILITY"* a case here in NW N.J. should suffice to enlighten you.
> 
> A landowner near Randolph, N.J. who had "NO Hunting"/"NO Trespassing" signs placed according to regulations around the border of his property had been having problems with a neighborhood teen who regularly trespassed tearing up his fields/crops and called police. Numerous times in a three (3) year period the police responded and caught the culprit, each time the teen had his dirt bike seized (impounded/towed) and was issued a summons (ticket) for trespassing, he was CONVICTED multiple times but continued his criminal acts sometimes more than three times a month. The "parents" who gave their son NO supervision nor taught him to respect the property and rights of others enabled him in his life of crime, they paid the fines and towing/impound fees imposed on each occassion. Once he was apprehended just one day after his dirt bike was released from "impound".
> 
> The landowner who resided in a home on the 100 acre farm decided to erect waist-high cables on the dirt roads the delinquent was using to gain entry to the farm, he "marked" the cables so they would be "visible" and hung MORE "NO Trespassing" signs from the cables themselves. Fast forward a few months and the teen now 17 yrs old with his parents knowledge again was attempting to enter the fields using the same access road as before and was "made good" (KILLED), nearly decapitated. The suit-happy, money hungry parents who refused to control the delinquent filed suit in Civil Court against the landowner and WON $1,000,000.00+ for the "wrongful death" of their offspring.
> 
> Note: The landowners "Homeowners Insurance" didn't cover the jury award so the parents of the now dead delinquent/trespasser filed "liens" against the farm and tried to force a sale. "Trespassing" is NOT the only issue, "Liability" for the death or injury of a "trespasser" while on YOUR land is, don't become a "victim of the system", protect yourself, your property, and your assests especially if you live in a State dominated by Liberal ******bags, shyster lawyers, and jury's who hate the idea of "Private Property".


The worst part about this story is that he wasn't able to rid the world of the useless parents as well.


----------



## bulpitt62b

On the family farm. Wish the second pic was centered better. Only people with permission to hunt is family and the farmer.


----------



## benkharr

Kpap21 said:


> idiots...
> 
> View attachment 1438110


At least they didnt take the camera


----------



## gutpilz

adudeuknow said:


> physically mount or taxidermy mount?





str_8_shot said:


> They try that on public land in Kentucky, somebody would probably shoot them... Maybe even mount them:mg:


 Paddle faster, I think I hear banjos


----------



## westksbowhunter

McDan08 said:


> Because why should someone be able to hunt on my land that I have worked hard to maintain and pay for? Trespassers are worthless people


So those 2 young kids picking blackberries are worthless? I don't think so. Exploring as a young kid is what got me interested in bowhunting. Unfortunately for these young kids there is no where to go that isn't leased up or painted with ugly purple paint.


----------



## Brock-ID

westksbowhunter said:


> So those 2 young kids picking blackberries are worthless? I don't think so. Exploring as a young kid is what got me interested in bowhunting. Unfortunately for these young kids there is no where to go that isn't leased up or painted with ugly purple paint.


That does not excuse them from trespassing. Exploring is great, but trespassing is not. If they cant respect the tresspassing laws then where is the line drawn?


----------



## Kstigall

westksbowhunter said:


> So those 2 young kids picking blackberries are worthless? I don't think so. Exploring as a young kid is what got me interested in bowhunting. Unfortunately for these young kids there is no where to go that isn't leased up or painted with ugly purple paint.





Brock-ID said:


> That does not excuse them from trespassing. Exploring is great, but trespassing is not. If they cant respect the tresspassing laws then where is the line drawn?


If you had read the post you would have seen where they were *HIS* kids that said they had not been at the food plot been when busted owned up to picking blackberries!


----------



## Brock-ID

Kstigall said:


> If you had read the post you would have seen where they were *HIS* kids that said they had not been at the food plot been when busted owned up to picking blackberries!


I'm Sorry. Your post has cleared up everything. I really appreciate you trying to help me out... By the way. I commented on wstksbowhunters comment, nothing else. But I appreciate you need to be the moderator. I hope you feel better.


----------



## bginvestor

jonnywrestler5 said:


> View attachment 1321742
> 
> View attachment 1321743
> 
> 
> confused? haha
> I hope the pictures worked...


Wearing bright blue pants for hunting..Wow, what a great idea.


----------



## bigbuckman31

Kpap21 said:


> idiots...
> 
> View attachment 1438110


 thats funny


----------



## flopdrop

led0245 said:


> no idea who this is but he found my corn did not mess with the camera though...
> View attachment 445940


I see the picture is from 2008 if it was this year I say he's pushing a barrel to pick up some of that $9 bushel of corn.


----------



## Zenshu

yoda4x4 said:


> Sorry dude, but in today's day and age where there's tons of information about land access, topo maps, Google Earth, GPS's... etc, there's no excuse for walking on someone else's property. In NJ, it is NOT the landowner's responsibility to post his/her land. It is the hunter's responsibility to know where they are and to make sure they are not trespassing. There simply is no excuse for walking/hunting somewhere you don't belong. Luckily for these people, I don't own my own hunting property because anyone illegally on my property and caught would have the book thrown at them.
> 
> David


Same with Colorado, it is not the land owners responsibility to post and unfortunately there is no right to t
Retrieve law either. I know an older man who shot an elk that made it across the property line before it died... The land owner came out told him it was a nice kill then told him to leave and took the animal for himself. Game wardens also have 0 discretion about trespassing, if the land owner says prosecute then you lose your hunting privileges for 1 yr. to life depending in the ruling of the review board. I am all against trespassing but it really sucks to track a wounded animal for a few mikes through the woods only to find your arrow finally dropped him right over the property line.


----------



## Zenshu

dray223 said:


> The worst part about this story is that he wasn't able to rid the world of the useless parents as well.


Amen to that...some people don't deserve to survive long enough to become parents.


----------



## Zenshu

vonfoust said:


> The only point is that I think the burden should not be on the landowner. Costs me a considerable amount of time money and effort because of this.


I partially agree, I think that IF the burden is going to be on the public and not the land owner then the state/county/city should be required to provide clear and concise updated records and maps. Here in Colorado the burden falls to the public but some of the maps you find to distinguish property lines are dated back to the 40s. This should not be allowed to happen, or if the burden is on the landowner I think that the parkland rec or wildlife office or whatever version thereof exists in the state should provide the posted signs for the property owner. My grandfather back in NC spent ridiculous amounts of money to post our 600 acres. He had no problems with hunters and never once turned down a request to hunt our land from anyone whether he knew them or not, but still we had poachers and trespassers on a regular basis.


----------



## trkytrack2

Zenshu said:


> Same with Colorado, it is not the land owners responsibility to post and unfortunately there is no right to t
> Retrieve law either. I know an older man who shot an elk that made it across the property line before it died... The land owner came out told him it was a nice kill then told him to leave and took the animal for himself. Game wardens also have 0 discretion about trespassing, if the land owner says prosecute then you lose your hunting privileges for 1 yr. to life depending in the ruling of the review board. I am all against trespassing but it really sucks to track a wounded animal for a few mikes through the woods only to find your arrow finally dropped him right over the property line.


The older man should have contacted the local game warden. If the landowner didn't have a current license for a elk and/or failed to properly tag the animal then the game warden could have done something about it. Game wardens can and often do recover or confiscate animals that can't be recovered by hunters due to property boundaries.


----------



## 3spop




----------



## Punch_Free4L

Play nice everybody.....now back to the show.:darkbeer:


----------



## 09blackonblack

Interesting pic.


----------



## ksgobbler

BearSuitGuy said:


> If Someone climbs my tree stand on my property and falls off and gets hurt, can I be sued? I have never really understood that law. I was debating putting no trespassing signs right on the stands.


Axbuddy had a tresspasser hang a stand on his ranch without his knowledge. Dip**** fell out of his treestand and was injured. He sued my buddy for injuries and lost wages. He lost but my buddy still had legal fees and time off work. Another friend owns a lot of land. Tresspaser was ice skating on one of his ponds and fellxbreaking her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


----------



## 4nwtf

ksgobbler said:


> Axbuddy had a tresspasser hang a stand on his ranch without his knowledge. Dip**** fell out of his treestand and was injured. He sued my buddy for injuries and lost wages. He lost but my buddy still had legal fees and time off work. Another friend owns a lot of land. Tresspaser was ice skating on one of his ponds and fellxbreaking her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


That is CRAP and is another example of how our laws are bass ackwards!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## 724wd

last year i got this guy on camera. shot at a deer right in front of my blind and camera. glad he didn't take either one. didn't hit the deer, either. i'm the only person with permission to hunt this land. neighbors didn't recognize him, probably a drive-by


----------



## tapout155

724wd said:


> last year i got this guy on camera. shot at a deer right in front of my blind and camera. glad he didn't take either one. didn't hit the deer, either. i'm the only person with permission to hunt this land. neighbors didn't recognize him, probably a drive-by


I dont understand this, or people that just trespass in general. What do these dumbutts think is going to happen if they are just cruising by and see a deer so they get out and shoot and the landowner is standing right there or someone is up in a tree and sees them? I hear all these stories and this thread is prrof of how people just think they can stop and walk on to someone elses land and hunt. Arent these idiots worried about getting caught or sneaking into the woods and running into the land owner?


----------



## nathanb_23

OLI62 said:


> Sasquatch lives!


Is that Shrek?!


----------



## yougoteem

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


I really dont know how i would have handled that. He is armed so i hope i could have collected myself. That is one big bag of stupidity sitting there!


----------



## ikeinks

This guy is known for going in wherever he wants, whenever he wants...


----------



## BearSuitGuy

ksgobbler said:


> Axbuddy had a tresspasser hang a stand on his ranch without his knowledge. Dip**** fell out of his treestand and was injured. He sued my buddy for injuries and lost wages. He lost but my buddy still had legal fees and time off work. Another friend owns a lot of land. Tresspaser was ice skating on one of his ponds and fellxbreaking her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


that type of stuff makes me sick. not just the laws themselves, but the people who get sue happy after they get hurt one someones property. it almost seems more of a hassle to own your own land.


----------



## ricetime

3spop said:


>



Must be looking for his belt!!!


----------



## glassguy2511

ricetime said:


> Must be looking for his belt!!!


HAHAHA!

He looks to be getting his drink on as well!


----------



## bhunt31

I found the ORIGINAL TRESSPASSERS! Now I see where all this little punk kids get it from!


----------



## bhunt31

I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.

"What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit

"My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk

"They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


----------



## Punch_Free4L

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


Well I wish the great spirit would pay my property taxes then.....


----------



## beast

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


Please enlighten us on what the native american did to expand they're ground before the white man came.


----------



## DocMort

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


Just for old times sake


----------



## Punch_Free4L

DocMort said:


> Just for old times sake


:chortle: oh no you didnnnnnnnnn'ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## DocMort

Punch_Free4L said:


> :chortle: oh no you didnnnnnnnnn'ttttttttttttttttt


I did loln


----------



## nc514

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


"This land is my land. This land is your your land, from California to the New York island...." 

Everybody now!!! Together! "This land is land is my land...." 

LOL!! Guess neighboring Indian tribes didn't mind passerbys so long as you didn't swipe their daughter (except Kevin Costner). Riiiiiight. #eyesroll


----------



## Garceau

str_8_shot said:


> They try that on public land in Kentucky, somebody would probably shoot them... Maybe even mount them:mg:


Would they mount them before or after they took them to the taxidermist?


----------



## 152dbs

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit



i know my father's response would be...."once you start paying my taxes and taking care of me like im dependant upon you, then you can step on my property and into my house when you dang well please. but until then, keep on your side of the fence."


----------



## Punch_Free4L

152dbs said:


> i know my father's response would be...."once you start paying my taxes and taking care of me like im dependant upon you, then you can step on my property and into my house when you dang well please. but until then, keep on your side of the fence."



Exactamundo!!!!!


----------



## SDHockin

This guy walked around a locked gate and passed by three "NO TRESPASSING" signs to get 3/4 mi. back to this point, second time I have him on cam, pics are circulating with the Locals, so hopefully someone recognizes him, Three dogs?, really?, no wonder I'm not getting deer pics.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle

punch_free4l said:


> well i wish the great spirit would pay my property taxes then.....


hahaha


----------



## schmel_me

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear




put down the pipe or pass it along you've had your share


----------



## bl00dtrail

This is on private ground in Noble co OH....
There were 2 people but this fella was the only one bright enough to stare into the camera. The camera was in a locked bear box that was Lag bolted to the tree with a python cable also.... they beat on this box so much it broke the lag bolts and spun the camera 180* on the tree.. also hit it so hard that it switched the camera from "on" to "setup" mode. 
They also stole 2 treestands and sticks.


----------



## Redstag20

In the dead center of 400 acres of private land. Mosquitoes must not have been bad that day.


----------



## Jubal Jim

bl00dtrail said:


> View attachment 1462960
> 
> 
> This is on private ground in Noble co OH....
> There were 2 people but this fella was the only one bright enough to stare into the camera. The camera was in a locked bear box that was Lag bolted to the tree with a python cable also.... they beat on this box so much it broke the lag bolts and spun the camera 180* on the tree.. also hit it so hard that it switched the camera from "on" to "setup" mode.
> They also stole 2 treestands and sticks.



Check the local library they usually have elementary and high school yearbooks, it's like a binder full of mugshots. Once you identify the punk contact police and his parents (police first) and demand compensation or prosecute. Most local law enforcement agencies now order school yearsbooks for their own use it makes identyfting suspects much easier, check with your local police department and let us know how things go.


----------



## str_8_shot

bl00dtrail said:


> View attachment 1462960
> 
> 
> This is on private ground in Noble co OH....
> There were 2 people but this fella was the only one bright enough to stare into the camera. The camera was in a locked bear box that was Lag bolted to the tree with a python cable also.... they beat on this box so much it broke the lag bolts and spun the camera 180* on the tree.. also hit it so hard that it switched the camera from "on" to "setup" mode.
> They also stole 2 treestands and sticks.


Post it on craigslist.... somebody will tell you who he is! Looks like McLovin


----------



## Polkat9000

Me if i ever catch annnyyyyyyyybooooooooooodddddyyy on one of my trees ill head to the house grab the stihl and saw it down with him in right after calling in a man down 911 call wow armed or not hed got some ten times cartlidge injection real quick


yougoteem said:


> i really dont know how i would have handled that. He is armed so i hope i could have collected myself. That is one big bag of stupidity sitting there!


----------



## Polkat9000

Really ?????? Are frigging kidding me ?????? Wow


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

Kpap21 said:


> idiots...
> 
> View attachment 1438110


lmao!!


----------



## Craigx2

Whoever recycled "The great spirit" pile owns no land of their own, pays no taxes, and is justifying trespassing because he hasn't been caught.


----------



## jnutz19

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


:BangHead:


----------



## Yooper-travler

bl00dtrail said:


> View attachment 1462960
> 
> 
> This is on private ground in Noble co OH....
> There were 2 people but this fella was the only one bright enough to stare into the camera. The camera was in a locked bear box that was Lag bolted to the tree with a python cable also.... they beat on this box so much it broke the lag bolts and spun the camera 180* on the tree.. also hit it so hard that it switched the camera from "on" to "setup" mode.
> They also stole 2 treestands and sticks.


Just look for the bike with the orange flag on the back.....


----------



## mkrtu9

lmao!!

I agree with the yearbook idea. We purchase yearbooks every other year at my dept. Also the school may help you with identification.


----------



## hitman846

A little light on the Lewis and Clark wannabe


----------



## johnnyl1985

Love this thread!


----------



## Whaack

bl00dtrail said:


> View attachment 1462960
> 
> 
> McLovin!


----------



## saskassasin

bhunt31 said:


> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit


yet the post before that you posted



bhunt31 said:


> View attachment 1460517
> 
> 
> I found the ORIGINAL TRESSPASSERS! Now I see where all this little punk kids get it from!




So nobody owns the earth.....but white guys are trespassing.

So why dont you ask yourself `What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?


pick one.


----------



## Zappem

Whaack said:


> bl00dtrail said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1462960
> 
> 
> McLovin!
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head..........ROFLMAO
Click to expand...


----------



## stringunnr

I love these....i have a camera but have not put it out for fear of being stolen....kepp em coming!


----------



## trkytrack2

The title to this is "trespassing pictures" not "let me run my stupid piehole." Daaaaaaaa!


----------



## BP1992

stringunnr said:


> I love these....i have a camera but have not put it out for fear of being stolen....kepp em coming!


Send it to me. It might as well be stolen if you aren't going to use it. :wink:


----------



## Greendeem




----------



## Buckem

Greendeem said:


> View attachment 1472347
> 
> 
> View attachment 1472349


Thank you for not zooming and croppingukey:


----------



## mobuckhunter84

This one is special. Look at the time stamp.


----------



## Gunpowder

mobuckhunter84 said:


> View attachment 1472512
> This one is special. Look at the time stamp.


Their just parking :wink:


----------



## jeg1

Most of us can't stand trespassers, with that said you need to know your state laws. In my state you can walk unposted private land[like in some of your pics] provide you are not armed,or doing anything illegal. If you ask them to leave they must do so.
Also in my state you may retreve a deer that crosses to another private property. This is taken from the DNR site. “Trespass” means entering property without
the express permission of the owner, lessee or person
in lawful possession, with the intent to commit
a public offense; to use, remove therefrom, alter,
damage, harass, or place anything animate or inanimate,
or to hunt, fish or trap on the property. The
term trespass does not mean entering the right-ofway
of a public road or highway. Railroad right-ofways
are considered private property.
This paragraph does not prohibit the unarmed
pursuit of game or furbearing animals lawfully
injured or killed which come to rest on or escape to
the property of another.


----------



## beast

jeg1 said:


> Most of us can't stand trespassers, with that said you need to know your state laws. In my state you can walk unposted private land[like in some of your pics] provide you are not armed,or doing anything illegal. If you ask them to leave they must do so.
> Also in my state you may retreve a deer that crosses to another private property. This is taken from the DNR site. “Trespass” means entering property without
> the express permission of the owner, lessee or person
> in lawful possession, with the intent to commit
> a public offense; to use, remove therefrom, alter,
> damage, harass, or place anything animate or inanimate,
> or to hunt, fish or trap on the property. The
> term trespass does not mean entering the right-ofway
> of a public road or highway. Railroad right-ofways
> are considered private property.
> This paragraph does not prohibit the unarmed
> pursuit of game or furbearing animals lawfully
> injured or killed which come to rest on or escape to
> the property of another.


Not in Wisconsin, we really don't have to post our land anymore, It's the *responsablity of the person that enters your property *to know where they are.


----------



## mobuckhunter84

mobuckhunter84 said:


> View attachment 1472512
> This one is special. Look at the time stamp.





Gunpowder said:


> Their just parking :wink:


I don't understand how he made it up that hill. It gets steeper. I cannot get up it in much else except the tractor. Oh well. That was the only picture. I solved the problem. However I have to be careful. This camera is only a few hundred yards off the road. I have a no trespassing sign at the only place where one could enter. After a few pictures like this one and no license plate. I grabbed an old harrow that has been around the area for about 30 years and pointed it straight up. It's a small one. Only about 50 or so spikes. Is only enough to cover one side of the entrance. Well let's just say someone needs a new tire now and they have never been back. I also laminated a picture and posted it right under the no trespassing sign. Then promptly moved the camera.






It looks easy to see. The weeds have grown around it since.


----------



## jrod p&y

Way to get back at them mobuckhunter84. I like your moves!


----------



## mobuckhunter84

jrod p&y said:


> Way to get back at them mobuckhunter84. I like your moves!


Thank you. I wish I had a picture of them hitting it. However my only cheep cameras are regular flash. I would use an IR but I really don't want to lose it.


----------



## Toani

I live on a peice of land in a very rural area, and sometimes bikers or horseback pass by. They are always suprised when they see my house and vehicles and my 2 red Healers start chasing them. Maybe you got the same situation on your hands! That area looks pretty ruff. Post Signs!


----------



## bucknut1

crazy


----------



## ALo314




----------



## Bowhuntertim214

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


Preach on man!! so how are the accomodations at your house? I'll be over this weekend to make myself at home... I'll grab a spot in the garage for my truck, and my dog likes to mark his territory, but since everything belongs to everybody you won't mind a little piss on your bed right? :cheers:

Since we're so fond of quotes, here is one from Henry Lamb for you:
"The hope of land ownership is the compelling force that brought people to America from the oppression of governments around the world. The right to own property is one of those "inalienable rights" described by Jefferson in the Declaration of Independence. The right to own land is a "natural right" demonstrated throughout nature. The term "own" land must be defined as the power to control the use of land. Throughout nature, every member of every species "owns" land. That is, every species in the universe controls the use of the space, and the resources contained therein, it requires to sustain its life. It controls that space until it is usurped by another. Such is the law of nature."


----------



## Yooper-travler

ALo314 said:


> View attachment 1474245



What the hell is she carrying? Her chest?


----------



## Danno75

I know i should ask a lawyer this...but in IL, can I tackle and hold down a tresspasser while I call the CPO or Police? Maybe even hog tie him up.


----------



## Danno75

ALo314 said:


> View attachment 1474245


This is what PETA should be complaining about....talk about the unethical treatment of animals. Poor horse.


----------



## Snood Slapper

Danno75 said:


> This is what PETA should be complaining about....talk about the unethical treatment of animals. Poor horse.


Yep. That horse is thinking "I'm going downhill...but I have to lug her ass back up the other side".


----------



## 09blackonblack

looks like a really big apache, maybe commanche


----------



## tigers46

Not sure what these three were looking for, but I got a nice shot of all three looking right into the camera.


----------



## Kstigall

Danno75 said:


> I know i should ask a lawyer this...but in IL, can I tackle and hold down a tresspasser while I call the CPO or Police? Maybe even hog tie him up.


Trying to tackle or tie someone up might be a good way to get shot! I'm not saying anyone has any right to trespass upon your property but if they are just passing through I would think twice about tackling them.


----------



## tommygluestick

No picture, but a funny story no less...

I hunt 65 acres that has about 200 acres of wooded properties bordereing it. It is a nice little honey hole really close to home... Anyways, the landowner gave myself and two other people permission to be out there. We all know where eachother's stands are and we are very careful to not intrude into one another's "territory." Although if we were to, it would not be a big deal. Unless a deer was busted, I'm sure.

Anyways, a few nights ago I was in the stand. I was hearing what I thought was an ATV driving up and down a path over and over again. I was frustrated, but stayed in the stand. I thought it was the other guys that hunt the land and it was really pissing me off. 

It wasn't. 

Sunday night, I was on my way to my stand and I heard the "ATV" and watched it zoom by on the path that my path ended on. I RAN to where they passed and waited for them to turn around by a small pond. As soon as they got about 30 yards away, I jumped out of the bushes and yelled "STOP!" Of course it was four young teenage girls on a golf cart that I scared beyond scared. Two of them started crying leaving my paternal instinct to do damage control. After I told them that they scared me too, I asked them who gave them permission to be back here. Maybe the landowner had not told me. They proceeded to tell me that their father had told them that it was fine to ride their golf cart back there. I knew that their father is not the landowner and told them that they need to have their father call the land owner to reclarify the boundaries of his land and his permission giving abilities pertaining to other people's land. Great parenting, huh? Teach your children that you can use what is not yours without permission...

Bottom line is that I scared them so bad that I don't think they'll ever step foot in there again.


----------



## Hoytboy2

Smart allick "kid" mooning my camera and sticking their tongue out!!


----------



## Copenhagen206

I live in town but see the need for these where I live. Have people walking through my yard all hours of the night and have had a possible homeless person or crackhead in my de-tatched garage a few times this summer!


----------



## Danno75

Kstigall said:


> Trying to tackle or tie someone up might be a good way to get shot! I'm not saying anyone has any right to trespass upon your property but if they are just passing through I would think twice about tackling them.


I was joking. But I'd probably do it if I knew they didn't have a gun.


----------



## Big_Tom

Here's my contribution to this thread my neighbors dog.








My cam is set low to the ground so thats why she looks so big. But she a Great Pyrenees.


----------



## bugs825

tigers46 said:


> View attachment 1475067
> 
> Not sure what these three were looking for, but I got a nice shot of all three looking right into the camera.


Holy flipping corn pile!

Nathan


----------



## tommygluestick

I'd kidnap the dog and make it mine. Great Pyrenees are great dogs.



Big_Tom said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread my neighbors dog.
> View attachment 1476246
> 
> 
> My cam is set low to the ground so thats why she looks so big. But she a Great Pyrenees.


----------



## bowhuntermn

This ticks me off more than anything. What the heck is wrong with people????

I picked up a freeking parasite this morning on my private property....

The idiot walked around my bear bait barrel.


----------



## YJSONLY

^ Is that trespassing with a firearm up there?


----------



## bowhuntermn

Yes, but small game is open as well. But I am not sure if that is a 22 / 17 or something along this lines. But he hung around for 45 minutes.


----------



## YJSONLY

Wait so if this is private property he still can come on your private property for small game??? Ummm him and I would have a talk... Or a beating!


----------



## wideerguy9

That sucks. The neighbor farmer always had problems with people squirrel hunting on his land, drive down a private driveway with signs, then park by no trespassing signs and then walk through his land to go squirel hunting. He yelled at them about it once, turned out they were hmong and dint speak or know how to read english. He never had them come back though after one day they came out to a car with a few flat tires. Sucks either way.


----------



## bowhuntermn

I am not pleased by this either. So I have tomorrow off of work, and will be sitting near here tomorrow morning. It's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## remltr

nate12285 said:


> As much as I have enjoyed this thread, now I get to contribute to it! Had this dude on camera right after gun season opened in MS.


Around here, he would be saying.."yo, check out my gat son!"


----------



## Jubal Jim

remltr said:


> Around here, he would be saying.."yo, check out my gat son!"


I would providing police with the pics, odds are he has warrants otherwise he would be hunting LEGALLY like the rest of us.


----------



## beargrizzly

remltr said:


> Around here, he would be saying.."yo, check out my gat son!"


Who doesn't hunt in a mechanic jumpsuit and a do rag with a flat bill kicked up??? 

Not this guy, thats fosho


----------



## Copenhagen206

nate12285 said:


> As much as I have enjoyed this thread, now I get to contribute to it! Had this dude on camera right after gun season opened in MS.



That's the new "No Tree -Urban Camo" 2012 clothing line!


----------



## ALo314

bl00dtrail said:


> View attachment 1462960
> 
> 
> This is on private ground in Noble co OH....
> There were 2 people but this fella was the only one bright enough to stare into the camera. The camera was in a locked bear box that was Lag bolted to the tree with a python cable also.... they beat on this box so much it broke the lag bolts and spun the camera 180* on the tree.. also hit it so hard that it switched the camera from "on" to "setup" mode.
> They also stole 2 treestands and sticks.


McLovin?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Yooper-travler

Copenhagen206 said:


> That's the new "No Tree -Urban Camo" 2012 clothing line!



That the second picture of Dave Chapelle trespassing on this thread.


----------



## deer2fowl

bowhuntermn said:


> This ticks me off more than anything. What the heck is wrong with people????
> 
> I picked up a freeking parasite this morning on my private property....
> 
> The idiot walked around my bear bait barrel.
> 
> View attachment 1477202
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477203


This dude is obviously squirrel hunting. Check out the squirrel on the tree in the first and second picture. I'm guessing the squirrel went unnoticed.


----------



## Overactor

I just joined the forum afew days ago, and this thread makes me wonder what the hell some of these people are doing. I could see going down a gravel road and a poorly marked area and getting to an area where you shouldnt be. But in the middle of 400 acres and trashing people cameras stealing stands ect is pretty messed up. But in the last 2 pages alone Ive seen my life flash before my eyes. Smithville Mo I lived there from 2nd grade until 5th grade before moving to Plattsburg Mo from 6th grade to my sophomore year of highschool. ( my dad still has a farm in polo and we used to pheasant hunt in Bethany MO) Then moving to Robinson il across from Terre Haute IN from sophomore until I graduated and went into the military 99-00. And have been except during deployments living here in rockfish nc near raeford/fort bragg since. Small world. 

Unlike most of the people here causing trouble when i was younger I used to go hiking through the woods all over hell and back, nothing was marked private and I didnt bother tinker with or break anything. Now as an adult Im lucky enough to have miles of wooded areas and fire breaks to dick around in without hitting private property because of the base. 

Thanks for the trip down memory lane


----------



## Deadmoney0402




----------



## hoytjeeper

Like every one else that has posted in this topic, I never wanted to have the ablitly to actually post here but I pulled my camera card on thursday evening during my first hunt here in Kansas and found this guy who I suspect was maybe **** hunting crossing the private land that I have been given the only hunting rights too. Needless to say I was not pleased to find it on my camera. The closest road to where he is, is a little less then a half mile away. And from the direction he is walking he is walking out of the property!!


----------



## vonfoust

See if this works. I unfortunately am trying to post my first picture on AT in this thread. Can anyone tell what he has on the back rack?


----------



## hitman846

Trashbag? :noidea:


----------



## Buzzard111

Looks like a turkey.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

Buzzard111 said:


> Looks like a turkey.


that was my thought


----------



## BOHO

looks like a turkey to me too


----------



## Big_Tom

I think it looks like jacket


----------



## BLan

mobuckhunter84 said:


> View attachment 1472512
> This one is special. Look at the time stamp.


It's hard to stop an old Pontiac van. LOL


----------



## chiroguyf250

Can anyone tell what he has on the back rack?

Mobile meth lab


----------



## 2fast4u

Checked my cameras this morning to find that a flower child has been walking her dog through my hunting grounds twice a day for the last week. I have no idea who she is but she spends alot of time in the woods and I have multiple pictures of her on all 3 of my cameras. Thanks to my work schedule I cannot be out there untill next week....very frustrated right about now.


----------



## 2fast4u

another pic


----------



## YJSONLY

she is just picking her some MORE shrooms... MORE being the key word... hahaha


----------



## ThudKnuckle

Beavis and Butthead here decided to rid my property of steel cable. Was happy to get rid of the trash, wasnt happy they didnt ask. I printed off different pics of them and posted them on the tree next to the road where they stopped. Gots lots of pics of folks stopping to check them out. 









You can see fat body behind the General Lee streathcing out steel cable to toss in the trunck.


----------



## NY911

Scrappers! Vile scum that will take anything metal!


----------



## BLan

ThudKnuckle said:


> Beavis and Butthead here decided to rid my property of steel cable. Was happy to get rid of the trash, wasnt happy they didnt ask. I printed off different pics of them and posted them on the tree next to the road where they stopped. Gots lots of pics of folks stopping to check them out.
> View attachment 1480822
> 
> 
> 
> You can see fat body behind the General Lee streathcing out steel cable to toss in the trunck.
> View attachment 1480829


Go to the local scrap yards show them the pictures. In Ohio the law changed and you have to show a photo id to sell off scrap, I'll bet you can get names and go to the police.


----------



## Fortyneck

2fast4u said:


> Checked my cameras this morning to find that a flower child has been walking her dog through my hunting grounds twice a day for the last week. I have no idea who she is but she spends alot of time in the woods and I have multiple pictures of her on all 3 of my cameras. Thanks to my work schedule I cannot be out there untill next week....very frustrated right about now.
> View attachment 1480640


Looks like she poached one of your turkey feathers, for one of her satanic ceremonies no doubt.



2fast4u said:


> another pic
> View attachment 1480641


Caption:

"Hey scooby, look, there was a deer sleeping right over there. Look at how fast that majestic 12 pointer is running away. I wonder if we'll see him tomorrow..."


----------



## MOhunter08

Finally I have something to add to this!


----------



## BP1992

MOhunter08 said:


> Finally I have something to add to this!


So where is it?


----------



## MOhunter08

BP1992 said:


> So where is it?


Having trouble getting the picture to upload.


----------



## MOhunter08




----------



## MOhunter08

There we go!! Talked to the landowner who is a buddy of mine and he said he doesn't know anyone with a yellow four wheeler that should be on the property.


----------



## <3 Archery

ebayollis said:


> yea heaven forbid some kids playing in your driveway...lets alert the church elders....geez man their just kids!


Was thinking the same thing LOL.


----------



## <3 Archery

bparks35 said:


>


Did you tell her come back anytime? lol


----------



## snipersam24

love this thread... i just went through all 50 pages! hopefully i will never have to post in here (knock on wood)


----------



## ThudKnuckle

I used the old canceal method of height, mud, bark and a few twigs. I found a nice tall 13' small tree that had fallen over, maybe ~3" dia. strapped the trail cam to the top of it where the tree naturally curved. Made sure to use some bark off another tree that matched and wraped it up good besides the flash and lens. lifted that beast up and leaned it on another tree, tilted it down a bit to the angle I wanted. And the results were great. 

I have had an issue with pochers dumping deer remains down a ditch that a water way. 









Here are the scrapper checing out the view before they pillage. 








Note: If you choose to do what I did and post thier picture for the public to view, be sure to alter the picture a bit to conceal it's location, best way is to flip the image so it appears opposite what it truely is. If they see the image and return then they are a prime example of 'dumb' and they will never find your cam.


----------



## ThudKnuckle

<3 Archery said:


> Did you tell her come back anytime? lol


Goodness...... You need to get a much better camera if those are your trespassers, not bad at all... Being as much a gentlemen as possible.


----------



## Glock17

Nobody who carries a 1911 like that is serious about anything other than looking like a azzclown.



strikerII said:


> That guy is pretty serious, with the custom worked .45 on his back hip, looks like he means business. Is there a war going on in Pa. we don't know about?


----------



## Polkat9000

Crack dealers in your woods AWSOME LMAO


remltr said:


> Around here, he would be saying.."yo, check out my gat son!"


----------



## rcwhitten22

nate12285 said:


> As much as I have enjoyed this thread, now I get to contribute to it! Had this dude on camera right after gun season opened in MS.


If this pic was in North Mississippi, I'm about 95% sure I know who he is. Not the most upstanding citizen, but I know him from playing ball against him in High School. If it was in North Mississippi message me and we'll chat


----------



## Huskyhunter

MOhunter08 said:


> Finally I have something to add to this!


It sounds to me like you were hoping for a trespasser...kind of weird, sorry.


----------



## WhoIsThisGuy

These guys walked about a half mile of standing corn to get to this stand, it is private land and nobody else has permission to hunt it. Very surprised they didnt take the cam, it wasn't locked up at all. They opened the cam to check it, but didn't take the sd card or even erase the pics. I guess they must not have left too much scent behind, had deer showing back up regularly on cam the next day.


----------



## Blood_Trail

What do you thing these guys will score?


----------



## 09blackonblack

About 160 each.


----------



## HOYTINIT

Caught this guy not to long ago


----------



## shaffer88

bparks35 said:


>


Mmmmmm whitetail ill chase that

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Blood_Trail said:


> View attachment 1485213
> What do you thing these guys will score?


I have to ask,why is there what appears to be a barbed wire fence around that feeder?


----------



## jrod p&y

I think they probably are using the fence to try to snag buck antlers when they start to lose em.


----------



## gj953

shaffer88 said:


> Mmmmmm whitetail ill chase that
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I think all the guys here are in agreement of that statement.


----------



## ShortHanded

HOYTINIT said:


> Caught this guy not to long ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243


Classic!! LMFAO


----------



## Blood_Trail

Punch_Free4L said:


> I have to ask,why is there what appears to be a barbed wire fence around that feeder?


To knock of antlers of bucks late season. also, to keep pigs and cows from tearing up your feeder.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

jrod p&y said:


> I think they probably are using the fence to try to snag buck antlers when they start to lose em.






Blood_Trail said:


> To knock of antlers of bucks late season. also, to keep pigs and cows from tearing up your feeder.


Ahhh gotchya!


----------



## ncmoose

These guys are probably all retrieving deer they shot so it's all good.


----------



## TSavvy88

Blood_Trail said:


> View attachment 1485213
> What do you thing these guys will score?


Are they eating the feed?


----------



## nzegarelli

Found this today after pulling my cards after a couple weeks. I was wondering if there was anyone here that could help me identify what kind of wheeler this is. Anything would help. We've been out of the woods to let things cool down before the season and I know a lot of you know how it feels to find something like this on opening day. Had a huge problem last year with a kid taking down one of our posted signs and shooting a 10 pointer on opening day of gun season that I was chasing all bow season. So we posted the heck out of the property and we're still having problems with jokers just tooling around. Funny thing is that the 2 cameras, out of the 10 we have, that they probably would have driven by have zero pictures and the batteries are dead. All the cameras we put out had the same amount of battery life.


----------



## schneid71

polaris trail boss, I would guess around a 2000 model


----------



## MadDren08




----------



## Blood_Trail

TSavvy88 said:


> Are they eating the feed?


Yep. We got pics of them carrying drugs on there backs.


----------



## Coldone

jeg1 said:


> Most of us can't stand trespassers, with that said you need to know your state laws. In my state you can walk unposted private land[like in some of your pics] provide you are not armed,or doing anything illegal. If you ask them to leave they must do so.


There is correct, but there is one more detail. A person cannot enter onto property if it has the effect of unduly impacting the owner's use of the property. I would suggest that in Iowa if you enter onto land without permission or right for the sole purpose of going for a walk through the land, then you are affecting the quality of hunting on the property, and hunting has greatly increased the value of property here. At a minimum the walker is disturbing the wildlife and the wildlife is the biggest reason I own property. If I don't know you and you're walking my property, you're breaking the law.


----------



## TSchave

arhoythunter said:


> she can trespass all she wants!!! Lol!! Id even let her hunt my stands lol!!!


ttt


----------



## Skirv03

That's a Polaris trail boss 325cc with auto transmission. Have one in the shed...


----------



## stonefly71

the blury pic i think this is who it is?http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/klaq.com/files/2012/08/Triumph-the-Insult-Comic-Dog.jpg


----------



## stonefly71

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1347799&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1335228971


----------



## tbrass

Here is some information about a group of hunters working to get standardized _visible_ identifications on ATV's (like a vehicle) so that next time these guys trespass, you might be able to catch them.


----------



## JSAT

Check out this link -$200.00 Reward For Identifying (Northen Ozaukee County) http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/spo/3268543018.html


----------



## davydtune

Slippy Field said:


> I got this dope on one of my cameras this year. He better hope I don't find out who he is.


Lol! Just saw this :chortle: I never did see that cat! Man that's some traveling to set up cams up here, lol!


----------



## trkytrack2

Danno75 said:


> I know i should ask a lawyer this...but in IL, can I tackle and hold down a tresspasser while I call the CPO or Police? Maybe even hog tie him up.


S.S.S. No problem.


----------



## mrMONEYman

Well, I never thought I'd contribute to this post, but here is my first trespasser. Story is that one of the neighboring landowners gave him permission to hunt ginsin. But the problem is, the person who gave him permission is not the land owner, rather just the brother of the landowner (there are about 8 or 9 people that own about 150 acres next to us). And supposedly, this guy got turned around in the woods and couldn't find his way out. But where this camera was positioned, was at the far back property line - which meant that he crossed the neighbor's 150 acres, crossed our line and trespassed our 100 acres to get to this camera. Where this picture was taken - yes one can get turned around, but that's AFTER you've trespassed onto our land. There's now way one can get lost on the neighbor's land.


----------



## jrizzo19

Anyone ever see a deer like this one? Found it to be odd, but hell Im new so who knows it might be common.


----------



## Oberhaz

That's a piebald. I've only seen one in the wild and it was just last week. It looks a lot like the one I saw! What state?


----------



## jrizzo19

This is in VA. This is my first year bow hunting, so if this can be my first kill that would be awesome.


----------



## rhino_81

Check you reg./laws make sure it legal take!

Here in Oklahoma they just made it legal to take white/albino/piebald deer. 

That would be an awesome first deer to take tho.


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Blackhawk_tact

Jungleman said:


> Sorry had to do it.........


That was great.... lmao


----------



## bbaker-25

when i was a kid i could go out hunting in any direction from the house, had permission from every single land owner around but then again all the landowners were my neighbors. before i turned 16 and got a job and spent all my time at work and school that is all i done was hunt and fish. now i dont know hardly any of the landowners around. sad to think my kids will never expierence the same childhood as i had.


----------



## Gunpowder

Blackhawk_tact said:


> That was great.... lmao


I saw that on TV and thought that is really what Liberal Antis think we are. I was thinking it was not good for our image.


----------



## stormed2

heres a couple from mine and my buddies cam-

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj216/stormed2/poacher.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj216/stormed2/PAOCHER2.jpg


----------



## Blackhawk_tact

Gunpowder said:


> I saw that on TV and thought that is really what Liberal Antis think we are. I was thinking it was not good for our image.


Good point, but its still funny. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shoe337

I believe he may be upset that the feeder is not throwing Kibbles and Bits. He is showing his dis-approval!The bad part is I have no idea who's dog he is.


----------



## schmel_me

Good thing that barrel is camo. sorry had to


----------



## Kstigall

:wink: Exactly where in Va. did you get this pic? Piebald deer are extremely dangerous and have been known to attack and EAT hunters in the darkness of early morning or evening! Under no circumstances should you hunt this animal without an expert bowhunter at your side.......... Send me a PM and I _might _help you out. :becky:



jrizzo19 said:


> View attachment 1495781
> 
> 
> Anyone ever see a deer like this one? Found it to be odd, but hell Im new so who knows it might be common.





jrizzo19 said:


> This is in VA. This is my first year bow hunting, so if this can be my first kill that would be awesome.


----------



## davydtune

shoe337 said:


> View attachment 1496794
> 
> I believe he may be upset that the feeder is not throwing Kibbles and Bits. He is showing his dis-approval!The bad part is I have no idea who's dog he is.


:chortle:


----------



## sierracharlie38

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move


This guy obviously has no clue....


----------



## attackone

sierracharlie38 said:


> This guy obviously has no clue....


no clue about what


----------



## Renoone

"just a **** hunter". So if you are a **** hunter you can't also be a trespasser? 
What a stupid comment! Trespassing is trespassing!
That's what "no clue" is about!


----------



## attackone

didnt know that dogs could read no trespassing signs


----------



## dray223

Funny that the **** dog thing has been brought up again. I don't care if your "amazing" **** dog is 4 feet over the property line and you come to claim it. you are a trespasser no dif then any other one in this thread when it comes to crossing the boundry.


----------



## flailer

she can come and go in my hunting spot any time she wants


----------



## BigWoods

For the record I am a QDMA member, take deer hunting quite serious but also a pleasure **** hunter. When coonhunting I try very hard to hunt large private parcels and state/federal land. I do my best to stay on the land I cut loose on. Most Michigan **** do not run far but you will get one every now and again that does head out of the country. Or sometimes a rare occasion a dog has to get deep to locate a track. In Michigan there is a right to retrieve law. If my dog gets treed on private ground I have the legal right to get my dog as long as I am not armed. Yes, you may not like it but nothing you can legally do about it. I think you'd rather have the hunter slip in and get the dog rather than leave them treed until daybreak. I do not abuse the law for my benefit but I do know it is or has been abused by others which gives all of us a bad name. And if I hadn't seen it many times myself I would not believe how many bucks and big bucks have stayed bedded letting me pass by after the dog has went through. In the area I live in your not going to totally run deer out of an area from coonhunting.


----------



## sashimigrade

I know you guys are looking at your trailcams with the season in full swing. Please more trespasser pics. I can't get enough.


----------



## scottishmonster

That's great! I think "the man"in my area may have stolen my cam!


----------



## Renoone

Apparently the dog owners can't read either!


----------



## dray223

Renoone said:


> Apparently the dog owners can't read either!


Haha :set1_rolf2:


----------



## BigWoods

Doesn't matter what signs you have up, I have the right to walk past them. Call the law, maybe they will help retrieve my hound. lol This is in MY state and have no idea what the laws are in yours.


----------



## attackone

Renoone said:


> Apparently the dog owners can't read either!


thats fine but what is he suppose to do


----------



## dray223

attackone said:


> thats fine but what is he suppose to do


Pick another sport where tresspassing doesn't mix in the equation??


----------



## BigWoods

Lmao......small minded much? Not doing it my way so it wrong syndrome. Laws are laws and if I'm doing it legal all you can do is sit and complain about it. Hunters against hunters......pitiful. Like I said, not all dog hunters do it legally but then again neither do all deer hunters. Myself, I am a hunter in general and enjoy all aspects of the sport, not just deer hunting.


----------



## attackone

dray223 said:


> Pick another sport where tresspassing doesn't mix in the equation??


since this question has came up in the past month, what would u do if u hit a aminal and it ran onto private property that know for sure ur not aloud to get it...what would you do


----------



## eos

Common sense should prevail here. I don't hunt on your land, you don't hunt on mine (unless you ask), easy.
If you shoot a deer and it runs on to my land, come and get it, why not? Why would I want to be a55 h0le and threaten to shoot you for doing the right thing. Also if your dog comes onto my land, just come and get, just don't make it a habit of having your dogs run wild all over my property.
And if I shoot a deer I AM going to retrieve it, just sayin'


----------



## 206Moose

Va has the right to retrieve law and it is abused severely. Not a very good law in my opinion. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeepKuntry

**** hunters are some of the worst trespassers. We dealt with them all hunting season long. Our lease could not be gated due to the gas company requirement and the locals took advantage. Personally I feel you should not be able to retrieve off of somebody else's propertyy without consent. It's there land that they work on and pay taxes on. Stay off of it. Flip the coin and have somebody interfere with your hunt because of an animal and you'd be pissed.


----------



## ksgobbler

attackone said:


> since this question has came up in the past month, what would u do if u hit a aminal and it ran onto private property that know for sure ur not aloud to get it...what would you do


 Call the game warden. Thats exactly what it says to do in our regulations.


----------



## Gunpowder

This deer hunter vs **** hunter has hit AT before and it always ends the same way. The deer hunters throw the coonhunters under the bus and the antis sit back and smile. 

I hate it when hunters attack each other. Hunting bear over bait, etc. Plays into the antis. eos has a good outlook. I do coonhunt from time to time and our group asks permission. I even carried written permission from our farm corporation as a kid for the 2K acres we farmed. 

We try to avoid areas where dogs can venture into non permission areas. Most runs are layups (short tracks) but 1-2 times a season the dog gets that one **** that wants to run through several sections. In those cases I just want to get my dog and get home after the miles of walking and sending someone for the truck to pick you up. 

Also, just because you have sole lease rights doesn't mean the owner didn't give retrieval rights to a coonhunter. We have just that arrangement with a local landowner.


----------



## RichJ

Ok what the heck does this guy have standing in front of my cam. My cam wasnt locked down so didnt seem to have interest in stealing it.. The area is a posted business complex that I have permission to hunt. There is Landscapers on the property from time to time. However this cam was set up about 50yrds in a thick area away from areas the Landscapers would be working..


----------



## NY911

Looks like a binder full of women to me!


----------



## Gunpowder

Maybe its a book and he's constipated


----------



## adudeuknow

i think it's a dirty book and he's trying to rub one off!


----------



## RichJ

holy crap it is a binder...I think there is some drains in that area. I remember seeing the concrete and covers. that or the 'man in Green" keeping a log of stand and blind locations.


----------



## Yooper-travler

BigWoods said:


> Doesn't matter what signs you have up, I have the right to walk past them. Call the law, maybe they will help retrieve my hound. lol This is in MY state and have no idea what the laws are in yours.






NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994


324.73102 Entering or remaining on property of another; consent; exceptions.

Sec. 73102.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon the property of another person, other than farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property, to engage in any recreational activity or trapping on that property without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, if either of the following circumstances exists:

(a) The property is fenced or enclosed and is maintained in such a manner as to exclude intruders.

(b) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property.

(2) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property for any recreational activity or trapping without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, whether or not the farm property or wooded area connected to farm property is fenced, enclosed, or posted.

(3) On fenced or posted property or farm property, a fisherman wading or floating a navigable public stream may, without written or oral consent, enter upon property within the clearly defined banks of the stream or, without damaging farm products, walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstruction, including, but not limited to, a dam, deep hole, or a fence or other exercise of ownership by the riparian owner.

(4) A person other than a person possessing a firearm may, *unless* *previously* *prohibited* *in* *writing* *or* *orally* by the property owner or his or her lessee or agent, enter on foot upon the property of another person for the sole purpose of retrieving a hunting dog. The person shall not remain on the property beyond the reasonable time necessary to retrieve the dog. In an action under section 73109 or 73110, the burden of showing that the property owner or his or her lessee or agent previously prohibited entry under this subsection is on the plaintiff or prosecuting attorney, respectively.

Section 4 is the section of interest.

I think that is still the law in MI.


----------



## byg

looks like the refecltion of a knife blade


----------



## Stab 'em

RichJ said:


> holy crap it is a binder...I think there is some drains in that area. I remember seeing the concrete and covers. that or the 'man in Green" keeping a log of stand and blind locations.


Looks like there are power lines running through the upper right hand corner of the picture too. That would explain the binder also, as different types of utilities use the same right-of-ways to distribute communications, natural gas, oil, and power.


----------



## jrizzo19

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Exactly where in Va. did you get this pic? Piebald deer are extremely dangerous and have been known to attack and EAT hunters in the darkness of early morning or evening! Under no circumstances should you hunt this animal without an expert bowhunter at your side.......... Send me a PM and I _might _help you out. :becky:


Hahaha thanks for the "info". This is in Stafford, VA. I havent seen them since.


----------



## gtsum2

Got these the other day. Seems like he came back with a buddy and was doing a little joy riding in the middle of the night


----------



## apehngrs

Here's one to add. Camera is just inside the gate to my property, he had move several logs out of the way in order to drive AROUND the gate, so clearly he didn't get there "by accident", and the post he drove around has a big "NO TRESPASSING" sign on it. I realize it's a long shot, but any chance anybody in the NW Lincoln county, WI/Tripoli area recognizes the guy?


----------



## foxtail

I posted the pic on another site. Long shot, but worth a try.


----------



## Bodeen




----------



## brwnbear

Dookie said:


> Did we really need to see that?


looks like a second head comeing out of his gut.....:uzi:


----------



## Big_Tom

Bodeen said:


>


The girl in the last pic was lucky there were no snakes near by and she better hope she didnt walk through any poison ivy. If you notice shes wearing flip flops lol.


----------



## cunninghamww

Big_Tom said:


> The girl in the last pic was lucky there were no snakes near by and she better hope she didnt walk through any poison ivy. If you notice shes wearing flip flops lol.


Maybe there are no snakes because the guy in the first pic killed them all with his knife lol


----------



## skybroom

The guy in the back of the third pic looks like a zombie.


----------



## hawkdriver55

2fast4u said:


> another pic
> View attachment 1480641


Print the pics off and post them with a message "HEY HIPPY GET OF MY LAND!" Maybe the tree hugger will get the message.


----------



## JAnschutz

The right to retrieve is fine. And believe it or not, I'm ok with someone retrieving a **** dog, deer, chow hound mutt, whatever. I am not OK with them hunting the tree while doing it. It's all about respect. Not enough people have it.

Great example I was on a goose hunt when some ditch pigs started hunting the tree line next to me shooting what was working in. Fine. Drove me crazy, but they had permission to hunt the tree line. They cripple one and it sores across the field. The gentleman started walking across the field to get it. Which I respected. he had a gun in hand. Trespassing. I didn't say anything as it was a cripple. Killing that bird was more important. About half way though he laid down because birds were working in. Holy cow, courtesy now? Surely not. He then proceeded to shoot at the birds flying over him coming into my decs while laying in the field he had ZERO permission to hunt on. At this point I headed his way and we had a serious conversation about the difference between right to retrieve and trespassing. He wanted to argue, so I pulled out my phone and told him he could argue with the SO. He turned to walk away. I told him to go het his goose or he could learn about wanton waste from the Conservation officer as well. Never saw them again. 

Back to the pics - lets see what you got!


----------



## Bodeen

She came back


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

Bodeen said:


> She came back


Sow hunting is now open.

its all the same family...notice the little wiener dog is getting a walk by both muffin top and her brother.


----------



## Big_Tom

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Sow hunting is now open.
> 
> its all the same family...notice the little wiener dog is getting a walk by both muffin top and her brother.


Which pic is it with her brother walking the dog the only one I see the one with her and handful of flowers


----------



## cunninghamww

Big_Tom said:


> Which pic is it with her brother walking the dog the only one I see the one with her and handful of flowers


I think that he thought the last pic (the one of her with the flowers) was a dude...her brother...which I also thought at first. Mistake of gender.


----------



## foxtail

Muffintop.

That's awesome.


----------



## hoytbaxter

Muffintop. LMAO. This made my morning!!


----------



## coreysong89

These just make me LAUGH!!! hahaha. I think I'm going to get some new trail cams and put up around the land just to keep an eye on intruders.


----------



## sierracharlie38

Now these are some corn thieving trespassers and they will be shot on site! Wacked one opening evening as a matter of fact.


----------



## sierracharlie38

Also its kinda hard to tell in small pic but there are 8 in the shot probably more actually at the feeder. DEATH COMETH.....


----------



## mod10g

Dang Apple, do you have that camera in the local park?


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

Buckem said:


> Neighbors nephew and friend walking to their stands across our property during the rut. His uncle owns the land behind us that is all woods so they walk our land to access theirs,which royally screws up my hunting.Just the day before they were walking a scrape line @ 3:45 in street clothes and cologne right to my stand which I was in. I got out of my stand and confronted them, they apologized and wouldn't do it again. Messed up that stand for awhile. But here they are again the next day at a different scrape on our land.


I'm affraid they'd be wearing these pics!!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

A couple of slugs into the tree would have removed him!

HortonWildman


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

schmel_me said:


> Here is another one. Lots of high school kids off for x-mas break. Im all for getting kids into hunting but where the hell are the parents teaching these kids some respect:thumbs_do


.....at home.....in bed.....sleeping and having sex.....having sex and sleeping!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## ndlawrence

How about this one?


----------



## bcfr501

Bodeen said:


>


looks to me like you have quite the park there needs some swings


----------



## sashimigrade

ndlawrence said:


> How about this one?


Haha, Mr. Toughguy. Here we go again.


----------



## BLan

ndlawrence said:


> How about this one?


I'd say someone's either scared or paranoid.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

My buddy has a good one. Some dude comes up to his camera every week -- and erases the card -- and shuts the camera back up!!! I guess it takes all kinds!!!

...told him to get a metal box....

HortonWildman


----------



## WVHoyt

Nothing like taking the infant for a ride. What a moron!!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

HortonWildman said:


> My buddy has a good one. Some dude comes up to his camera every week -- and erases the card -- and shuts the camera back up!!! I guess it takes all kinds!!!
> 
> ...told him to get a metal box....
> 
> HortonWildman



Is he sure its someone messing with his camera? or is it a problem with the camera?


----------



## alanankris1019

dray223 said:


> Funny that the **** dog thing has been brought up again. I don't care if your "amazing" **** dog is 4 feet over the property line and you come to claim it. you are a trespasser no dif then any other one in this thread when it comes to crossing the boundry.


Hahaha this topic is pathetic 4 feet over the line, why dont you alll cry me a river got your great great great grandpais land that he stole from the indians and act like you own the world get a life ...


----------



## hitman846

alanankris1019 said:


> Hahaha this topic is pathetic 4 feet over the line, why dont you alll cry me a river got your great great great grandpais land that he stole from the indians and act like you own the world get a life ...


Say's the Guy who never paid a land tax in his life :brick:


----------



## Gunpowder

Back in the day you let the neighbor hunt on your land and he let you hunt on his. But that was a different time when country folk were country and City/town folk were city. Then the city began to move to the country. They didn't care to know their neighbors. They didn't wave in passing. Yes you pay your taxes and your neighbor pays his but something is long ago lost. 

Times have changed.


----------



## arnezie

alanankris1019 said:


> Hahaha this topic is pathetic 4 feet over the line, why dont you alll cry me a river got your great great great grandpais land that he stole from the indians and act like you own the world get a life ...


Did you star in the movie deliverance ?


----------



## arnezie

hitman846 said:


> Say's the Guy who never paid a land tax in his life :brick:


Exactly


----------



## BLan

Gunpowder said:


> Back in the day you let the neighbor hunt on your land and he let you hunt on his. But that was a different time when country folk were country and City/town folk were city. Then the city began to move to the country. They didn't care to know their neighbors. They didn't wave in passing. Yes you pay your taxes and your neighbor pays his but something is long ago lost.
> 
> Times have changed.


Actually, let me correct it for you a little:...Then people started moving out of the country into the cities because there was more there for them, and as the cities got more and more crowded and overrun with crime so people started moving back to the country to escape it. However, when they came back they no longer had the same set of morals as when they initially left so now there are fights and problems...


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

Punch_Free4L said:


> Is he sure its someone messing with his camera? or is it a problem with the camera?


Not camera....he has a picture of the dude wearing a red sweatshirt!

HortonWildman


----------



## skippyturtle

how about this guy. not a tresspasser but he was mad that i put my stand in a tree he had used in the past. he left me a note on the stand with his name and number but he also felt he would walk in my corn pile. om 10-01 he walked the entire property. i had 7 cams out and got him on 5 of them. the 3 he saw he stopped and waved to them. after he and the other idiots came all my pics became night time. went from 400 pics a week to 150 and they was all night time pics. and the deer stopped staying on this property. thats what happens when you only have 20 acres of woods and all feilds around them.









or this guy who i have no idea who he is. this cam got stolen 2 weeks later









or this guy who is the neighbor guy


----------



## Luke M

skippyturtle said:


> how about this guy. not a tresspasser but he was mad that i put my stand in a tree he had used in the past. he left me a note on the stand with his name and number but he also felt he would walk in my corn pile. om 10-01 he walked the entire property. i had 7 cams out and got him on 5 of them. the 3 he saw he stopped and waved to them. after he and the other idiots came all my pics became night time. went from 400 pics a week to 150 and they was all night time pics. and the deer stopped staying on this property. thats what happens when you only have 20 acres of woods and all feilds around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this guy who i have no idea who he is. this cam got stolen 2 weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this guy who is the neighbor guy



Is this public land, if so I would call him and thank him for the idea to pee on his stand next time!


----------



## Billy H

If the locals also have permission to hunt the area I cant blame them one bit for being upset. I know how bad it sucks when a guy from who knows where comes on to a piece of land that I have been hunting forever and just sets up multiple stands where ever he wants.


----------



## 0thello

I don't understand your point. If someone buys the land, pays the taxes and maintains the property, what right does anyone have to "use it because they have hunted it forever". IMO most people will alway take free milk than buy the cow..


----------



## Billy H

0thello said:


> I don't understand your point. If someone buys the land, pays the taxes and maintains the property, what right does anyone have to "use it because they have hunted it forever". IMO most people will alway take free milk than buy the cow..


Unless I am missing something I dont see where this guy owns the land. If indeed this guy does own the land then all bets are off as far as other hunters on it.


----------



## skippyturtle

ok lets clear this up.... i am the local as you call it they are from 40 miles away. no this is not public it is private. i worked all summer getting this small place set up for different winds and had a mid 180 buck using it regularly. then just before season the deer disapeared. i talked to the land owner he said there was 2 other guys that had permission to be there. i said ok. well turns out there are at leaset 7 other guys who hunt it. 

i did call the guy and we talked and i told him he could use the stand(basically i tried to avoid confrontation) he said he would only be there a couple times during bow season and that he would call me to let me know when. well the pic of him stepping in my corn was taken 4 days after that convo and he never did call to say he was gonna be there. then the cam about 50 yards away came up missing. thats when i found out there were at leaset 7 other people hunting there. i pulled all cams and stands off the place. relocated to another farm a few miles away. i will wait til late season and go back and find those bucks.


----------



## skippyturtle

and the only retaliation from me will be killing one of the big bucks that these guys are to stupid to kill


----------



## stonefly71

But do you own the piece of land your talking about ? that's what we don't know you never said it was your land.If you own It I agree run them off. But if it's not your land and they have permission to be there just like you do. It don't matter how far away they live or how long you worked to prep the land.So if you don't own it I'd say it's your fault for trying to setup a piece of land you know others hunt on also.


----------



## skippyturtle

ok not trying to be rude but re read what i wrote. i obviously do not own the land as i stated that i spoke with the landowner. yes they have permission to be there. (not the neighbor guy or the guy on the 4 wheeler) i do not care they are hunting there if i did i would simply go to the land owner and lease the place. what i care about is the fact that i spoke with this guy and a few days later there he is deliberatly trying to ruin my spot. when i talked to the landowner a week before season only the 2 other guys had gotten permission. then the second day of season is when i found out about the rest (which didnt ask for permission this year but the land owner is a good guy and doesnt care that they are there)i did not set up the whole place with a stand in every tree. i had 4 stands. 2 on a fence line and 2 right on the edge of the woods(5acres) that the big guy was bedding in. there is a 15 acre patch across the feild that i set up a mineral station and a camera in. then right before season i walked in to check my cam and found a cam and acorn rage set up 50 yards from mine. i pulled that cam to let the other hunter have the spot. when i set up the farm i was the only one with permission no one else had talked to the owner so i DID NOT know anyone else would be hunting there but even if i did. it wasnt like i took all the spots. however those guys didnt need to mess with my corn (esp after i gave the guy permission to use my stand) and they certainly didnt need to walk through the middle of the 5 cares to hunt the back side when they could have circled the feild and hunted back there. 

stonefly i respect your opinion but to say it is my fault for others messing with my set ups is rediculous. there is no reason for anyone to mess up anothers hunt if you all have permission to be there. 

i am not trying to run them off at all. they have permission to hunt it(trust me if it was my land there wouldnt be any problem making them leave it) and as stated i will (assuming i do not kill one before then) go in there in late season and set back up when these guys are alot less likly to be there. the 2 bucks i had targeted are 5.5 or older and they didnt get that old living around there without figureing out where these other guys hunt at.


----------



## chaostheory

I think theres a squatch in these woods!!!!


Bodeen said:


> She came back


----------



## jays375

Watch it.She has a attack dog.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

skippyturtle: You should not be surprised, as you can't control the actions or others and assuming that other people have your same set of principles/values.....is well.....

A good portion of our society today simply doesn't care about the other guy anymore. I have people in my hometown who are actually calling people on the phone trying to get pictures of deer from my cameras (that I may have shared with them). I also have pictures of one of these "upstanding" individuals on my trail camera checking out my set-up.

My advice is go find a private spot and don't tell anyone......

HortonWildman


----------



## HOYTINIT




----------



## skippyturtle

hortonwildman i have other spots to hunt and am actually in one of the spots right now. i know i shoulldnt expect much from other peoplle who hunt the same places i do just gets a bit irritating. that sucks about your situation also


----------



## Animal666

Maybe an early snow squatch???
He's reaking havoc in my hunting spot!!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

skippyturtle said:


> hortonwildman i have other spots to hunt and am actually in one of the spots right now. i know i shoulldnt expect much from other peoplle who hunt the same places i do just gets a bit irritating. that sucks about your situation also


Actually I've had people following me around for decades.....I just find another spot and move on.....one major disadvantage of living in a small town -- word gets around!!!!

....I find it rather amusing at times....to think grown men would behave in such a way.....maybe we should start posting their names on here so the world will know!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## jaho

Well had some trespassers sometime this week but i didnt get them on camera cause the idiot stole my camera. Why do some people have to be a such lazy a** that they dont feeling like buying their own equipment..


----------



## skippyturtle

hortonwildman it must just be people from ohio.


----------



## Binney59

WVHoyt said:


> View attachment 1506457
> Nothing like taking the infant for a ride. What a moron!!


You might consider moving that camera, or at least putting a cheaper one out! A reconyx is an expensive camera to have some schmuck on a ATV ride off with. Good luck catching her- obviously not teaching kids respect.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

skippyturtle said:


> hortonwildman it must just be people from ohio.


Well...we have some real winners in my part!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## rocketsprockets

nice. i knew i wasnt the only one looking at that.


----------



## Brut

a pic I got earlier in the year


----------



## Nocknboots

You should be happy about a hot chick in spandex after the seeing the fuzzy navel before your post!


----------



## Bodeen

This broad is starting to get on my nerves now.


----------



## Gunpowder

Bodeen said:


> This broad is starting to get on my nerves now.


If you own the property post it. If not and have rights-post it. If it's posted put up a sign stating wiener dogs will be shot on sight. That should take care of it. If it's pubic land put a note at the trail entrance. "I'm watching you wiener dog lady". that will freak her out.


----------



## Luke M

Gunpowder said:


> If you own the property post it. If not and have rights-post it. If it's posted put up a sign stating wiener dogs will be shot on sight. That should take care of it. If it's pubic land put a note at the trail entrance. "I'm watching you wiener dog lady". that will freak her out.


Maybe she likes to be on camera and to be watched!ukey:


----------



## Gunpowder

How about making this thread interesting... "if you like me watching you and your wiener dog wear a bathing suit next hike"

Aren't you in the Show Me state?

:mg:


----------



## Luke M

Gunpowder said:


> How about making this thread interesting... "if you like me watching you and your wiener dog wear a bathing suit next hike"
> 
> Aren't you in the Show Me state?
> 
> :mg:


:moviecorn


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

Gotta be close by...after all....how far can she and her weiner dog walk!!!! Not too far!!!!!!!!!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## sureshot516

PRINT HER PICTURE AND POST IT TO A TREE,. and say "no tresspassing"


----------



## huntingaddict1

Gunpowder said:


> How about making this thread interesting... "if you like me watching you and your wiener dog wear a bathing suit next hike"
> 
> Aren't you in the Show Me state?
> 
> :mg:


Hhaahhaaha hilarious!!! That one cracked me up!!


----------



## hassaracker

I am almost jealous of you all.. Up here in the part of Nova Scotia where I live, you could leave a trail cam out for 5 years and not get anything but animals. We don't have any of your drama.......


----------



## hitman846

hassaracker said:


> I am almost jealous of you all.. Up here in the part of Nova Scotia where I live, you could leave a trail cam out for 5 years and not get anything but animals. We don't have any of your drama.......


Do you need a hunting buddy?


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

hitman846 said:


> Do you need a hunting buddy?


Yeah really!!!!! I have jerks following me around all of the time!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## Mathias

At my place upstate.
View attachment 1512463


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

Mathias said:


> At my place upstate.
> View attachment 1512463


Love the non-camo shirt......

HortonWildman


----------



## trkytrack2

Mathias said:


> At my place upstate.
> View attachment 1512463


What's he using for arrows? Don't see any.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

trkytrack2 said:


> What's he using for arrows? Don't see any.


It wouldn't surprise me if he sneaks thru the woods making imaginary shots on deer!

HortonWildman


----------



## archery146

He probably has one knocked that is hidden behind his leg, and is good enough to only need one shot!


----------



## Gunpowder

a 25# recurve bought at a garage sale:mg:


----------



## Snood Slapper

He might be stump shooting with one arrow. I do that sometimes when just going for a walk thru the woods (scouting, shed hunting, etc.) and take my longbow for practice and not looking to hunt anything. Probably the reason for no camo too.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I'm at a loss for words here....


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

Buxndiverdux said:


> I'm at a loss for words here....


Must be easy access if he can drive right up to it!

HortonWildman


----------



## Buxndiverdux

He drove across 40 acres of soybeans to get there... There wasn't a path until he made one. The farmer is not happy. I showed him the pictures so I wouldn't get the blame. The farmer wants his arse on a rope.


----------



## Gunpowder

Just love it when a hunter and the farmer/landowner is on the same page. 



Buxndiverdux said:


> He drove across 40 acres of soybeans to get there... There wasn't a path until he made one. The farmer is not happy. I showed him the pictures so I wouldn't get the blame. The farmer wants his arse on a rope.


----------



## gj953

Devil Dog -


----------



## josephmrtn

here is mine..... dont have a clue who i could be


----------



## littleredgto

Maybe this is the only way she can get anyone to take pictures of her!



Bodeen said:


> This broad is starting to get on my nerves now.


----------



## kline4303

The guy with the dog told me because he saw a bunch of no hunting no trespassing for any purpose signs all around the property it would be safe for him to go for a walk. Ironically he got the crap beat out of him just recently in town in a back alley for obviously pissing someone off. I caught him while in the stand.

The kids in the other photo just recently stole and smashed 2 of our trail cameras but luckily he didn't steal them all and I got his photo leaving the woods. Took me about a week to figure out who it was and track them down. I was reimbursed the $$ for the cameras. I also believe he tampered with other stuff in the woods but I highly doubt we will see them again either!


----------



## sak102174

I got better than a trail cam pic today....Friend who hunts the lease with me and two others sends a txt saying he see's trespassers walking and ground hunting our property. Several communications later with my friend and an adjacent land owner we get in contact with a county sheriff who meets us in a public land parking lot close to our private ground. Long story short we go back and and grab all three...the video is of the last two who were hunting together...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qdlegx2uk0rhfp0/2012-11-06_13-03-57_266.mp4


https://www.dropbox.com/s/sykci5m35f7yoc4/2012-11-06_13-05-37_417.mp4


----------



## Featherbuster

It takes so much energy to do this every year. I once had a guy sitting in my ground blind his excuss to me was the deer are all over here on your property. Unreal we spend so much time and money paying for our spots or taxes and some people just dont care they pay nothing and just do what they want. Sad to see them so young but I guess there parents or there mentors just dont know any better either. Great job to bad you had to spend your time doing what is right.


----------



## JustRace

sak102174 said:


> I got better than a trail cam pic today....Friend who hunts the lease with me and two others sends a txt saying he see's trespassers walking and ground hunting our property. Several communications later with my friend and an adjacent land owner we get in contact with a county sheriff who meets us in a public land parking lot close to our private ground. Long story short we go back and and grab all three...the video is of the last two who were hunting together...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qdlegx2uk0rhfp0/2012-11-06_13-03-57_266.mp4
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sykci5m35f7yoc4/2012-11-06_13-05-37_417.mp4


I watched both videos. Those boys were out there a ways, well at least it seemed like they were out there a ways. So what was the outcome with the sheriff?


----------



## sak102174

> Sad to see them so young but I guess there parents or there mentors just dont know any better either. Great job to bad you had to spend your time doing what is right.


Sad thing is he father is the one who is usually crossing the line and trespassing...This is our first year at the property but according to the local land owner the father of one of the boys has been warned on multiple occasions throughout the years to stay off the property...



> I watched both videos. Those boys were out there a ways, well at least it seemed like they were out there a ways. So what was the outcome with the sheriff?


They were out there plenty of ways...a good 500yrds from the nearest property line that would put them on public...They claimed they had no idea they were on private ground but I find that hard to believe, the property line is clearly marked by the state in addition to the no trespassing signs we put out. As to what was done, nothing...Sheriff claimed there wasn’t much he could do as he couldn't prove they had been warned before. We tried to get DNR out but the closest on duty officer s was a few hours’ drive and the local DNR in the area didn’t come on duty for a few hours...

We are supposed to get maps showing property lines and GPS coordinates where we busted them out along with the video evidence to the sheriff who will in turn forward it to the states attorney...Nothing will come of it I'm sure, but if it happens again maybe the law will be in a position where they can do a little more...

Hopefully they learned their lesson…


----------



## Featherbuster

What A crock of &(*&^*&*& waste of time they will just keep doing it as there father has! you pay the lease with hard earned cash and they just keep treaspassing gotta love it!! like they did not know the boundery ha ha maybe you should go sit in there yard lol if know one told you not to must be ok?? just seems to amaze me year in and year out good luck in the future I am sure there will be more.


----------



## Boone

That was great !! It's to bad they couldn't get at least no trespassing ticket !


----------



## Realtreehunter

That was a long morning but covered all 55 pgs Haven't had anyone tamper with my stuff I'd be choked if I found out.


----------



## chillicreek

Check out goofy!


----------



## jpop

chillicreek said:


> View attachment 1523035
> 
> Check out goofy!


Although trespassers is nothing to laugh at, the pic and quote had me rolling, thanks for that.


----------



## Bodeen

chillicreek said:


> View attachment 1523035
> 
> Check out goofy!


Be vewy vewy quiet


----------



## hitman846

He thinks he's pretty stealthy...


----------



## RCL

Bodeen said:


> Be vewy vewy quiet


Yep, there is a resemblance......:wink:


----------



## southeasthog

The highway is coming through part of our lease. The surveyors decided to use my trail for a shortcut.


----------



## Top_Pin_TR

Here's a pic of a trespasser on the 10 acre property we hunt in West St. Louis County in Missouri. Judging from the time of the pic, and the fact he is holding two bows, I'm guessing he and a fellow bone collector were tracking a deer they shot. 

This guy looks similar to a couple of guys that were caught earlier in the season illegally hunting on a property across the street from ours (trust me, the property all around us is strictly off-limits for hunting). We saw them head into the woods a couple days after we found one of their arrows stuck in the ground about 40 yards into our field. Police were called at the time, and did notify the guys that they were hunting illegally (so I'm told) The municipality I hunt in requires city approval to hunt, and it gets posted, so I know there isn't anyone around me that has permission.

Hope they are proud of whatever deer they likely killed (or wounded) illegally. If you trespass on someone else's property and hunt illegally in an effort to kill a "mack daddy", you are no better than the guy that drives around with a spotlight and shoots deer from his truck...IMO...(little ticked right now...)


----------



## Hoytboy2

hitman846 said:


> He thinks he's pretty stealthy...


Gotta keep a low profile!!


----------



## apcci2

no more pics?


----------



## hitman846

Pics have slowed down since we moved the thread to the game cam forum where it originated.


----------



## foxtail

And that is why it took me an eternity to find it after you did so. I imagine that if my bookmark didn't work, lots of other people's did not either.
I further suspect that moving it has cost the thread a number of good pics and posts.


----------



## Jourdan_D

wish it was back on the main page


----------



## gf319804

Whew, gotta admit, I was a little nervous to open this thread up, but after going through all 1600 posts, I'm happy to say my picture wasn't up there but once! Wait, I meant to say NOT once!

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## BP1992

Jourdan_D said:


> wish it was back on the main page


x2...


----------



## Punch_Free4L

hitman846 said:


> Pics have slowed down since we moved the thread to the game cam forum where it originated.



Well.....move it back. 



I mean please with sugar on top???????


----------



## Triggins

Willy4003 said:


> Caught these yo-hos a while back. None of the neighbors have any idea of who they are. There is a campground about 4-5 miles away that has 4 wheeler trails on site. We think these guys decided to extend their ride. They went around our gate up the hillside through the Oaks right past our "No Trepassing" signs. Never caught a plate number on camera (required in MN.)


I'm pretty sure the guy on the middle quad is Dustin Hoffman.. lol Rain Man!


----------



## Krash

Best thread on AT


----------



## apcci2

Triggins said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy on the middle quad is Dustin Hoffman.. lol Rain Man!


haha, "Ten minutes to Wapner"


----------



## davydtune

HortonWildman said:


> Actually I've had people following me around for decades.....I just find another spot and move on.....one major disadvantage of living in a small town -- word gets around!!!!
> 
> ....I find it rather amusing at times....to think grown men would behave in such a way.....maybe we should start posting their names on here so the world will know!!!
> 
> HortonWildman


I stopped getting mad about it a long time ago as it does nothing. It seems every time I find a new honey hole it's only a matter of a few seasons and people start showing up there, swear some drive around until they see my truck, lol! I just adapt and move. Heck I've even shot deer thanks to someone crowding me out. Just part of the game around here once you have a bit of a rep as a deer slayer :wink:


----------



## ridgerunner1

it wasnt even bow season yet when i got this pic and im pretty sure thats a high powered rifle


----------



## Wisconsinnate

I would have pictures if they didn't take the camera with them... :angry:


----------



## ElIntocable

This thread is awesome!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## bermrl

We had a similar issue happen this year. We own land that is some distance from where we live. My son and I went to check the cameras 2 weeks before bow season started. One of the pictures was of a lady walking on the logging road not far from treestand that we have set up for hunting. Right up to that time we had 2, 150 class and 1, 140 class deer that we had be getting on the cam several times. Afte the lady walked through, none after. All we had after that was a couple of yearlings, does and fawns. Ruined the spot for the year. We are sure she walked through the series of roads. A lost bow season as it must have drove the big ones right out as we did not see any until just before Thanksgiving. By the way, we do have "No Trespassing" signs out even though by law we do not need them.


----------



## foxtail

It is very unlikely that one lady is going to drive the deer away for the season just by walking through on the road. If deer were that nuerotic, they would all be dead from nervous disorders.


----------



## nnelzon23

foxtail said:


> It is very unlikely that one lady is going to drive the deer away for the season just by walking through on the road. If deer were that nuerotic, they would all be dead from nervous disorders.


As I read that I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## swany10

bermrl said:


> We had a similar issue happen this year. We own land that is some distance from where we live. My son and I went to check the cameras 2 weeks before bow season started. One of the pictures was of a lady walking on the logging road not far from treestand that we have set up for hunting. Right up to that time we had 2, 150 class and 1, 140 class deer that we had be getting on the cam several times. Afte the lady walked through, none after. All we had after that was a couple of yearlings, does and fawns. Ruined the spot for the year. We are sure she walked through the series of roads. A lost bow season as it must have drove the big ones right out as we did not see any until just before Thanksgiving. By the way, we do have "No Trespassing" signs out even though by law we do not need them.


It sucks that you had a tresspasser, but I doubt that's why the deer left. That time of year is right when bucks up and move. It really sucks, I cant tell you how many times I've watched nice bucks develop and grow all summer on the camera only to have them disappear one to two weeks before archery season starts. Thankfully no tresspassers on the camera yet.


----------



## buckmark23

I looked through this thread to see if my picture was on it. Whew! I guess I still have the ghost touch to avoid all the cameras.


----------



## snake1127

ridgerunner1 said:


> View attachment 1582752
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt even bow season yet when i got this pic and im pretty sure thats a high powered rifle


looks like a muzzle loader...


----------



## 45er

Here are two guys that were running hogs (and we think, cutting fences) on my land in Central Texas. Caught them on our game came at what we call "the South Blind". Pressed criminal trespass charges against them Saturday.


----------



## jdk81

snake1127 said:


> looks like a muzzle loader...


Either way.


----------



## ridgerunner1

may be but yea either way still illegal and trespassing i showed the pic to the landowner and he didnt know the guy.


----------



## AOBuk442

Yep, my very first day of vacation this yahoo comes walking in the woods at :9:00 am wearing brown.....no permission.


----------



## TSavvy88

AOBuk442 said:


> Yep, my very first day of vacation this yahoo comes walking in the woods at :9:00 am wearing brown.....no permission.
> View attachment 1595023


HAHAHA I double took at that picture thinking..."I don't remember trespassing". I have the same jacket and beanie. Those things are nice.


----------



## toaster

jonnywrestler5 said:


> View attachment 1321742
> 
> View attachment 1321743
> 
> 
> confused? haha
> I hope the pictures worked...


Mitt Romney?


----------



## danesdad

I dont own land (or a camera), but this thread is great! I can only imagine how hilarious the uncensored version must be.


----------



## southeasthog

"Let's skip school and ride all over those guys lease."


----------



## hitman846

What makes you think they're enrolled in any learning environment? :noidea:


----------



## koi

Moonshiner?


----------



## yougoteem

45er said:


> Here are two guys that were running hogs (and we think, cutting fences) on my land in Central Texas. Caught them on our game came at what we call "the South Blind". Pressed criminal trespass charges against them Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1592231


Looks like he broke his draw string. Hope so.....


----------



## Devwon

koi said:


> Moonshiner?
> 
> View attachment 1599956


"Water purification", I'm sure!


----------



## koi

*Asylum escapee?*


----------



## cgs1967

I think that is Tickle's brother from the Moonshiners show.


----------



## Hemi

I got this one late in December.....


----------



## TrashCan

southeasthog said:


> "Let's skip school and ride all over those guys lease."


Where is this?Looks just like my neighbors kid.Lives in Ohio but hunts in other states alot.


----------



## stillern

> Where is this?Looks just like my neighbors kid.Lives in Ohio but hunts in other states alot.


Not hard to find, just look for the only person left on earth wearing a bandana head band that isn't Willie Nelson:wink:


----------



## stillern

> He probably has one knocked that is hidden behind his leg, and is good enough to only need one shot!


A champion of trespassing huh...


----------



## Throw Back

stillern said:


> Not hard to find, just look for the only person left on earth wearing a bandana head band that isn't Willie Nelson:wink:


Or Willie Robertson


----------



## stillern

Willie who?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern

My apologies to Duck Commander fans. Not a waterfowler but good call...looks all cleaned up in his trail cam pic lol.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## southeasthog

TrashCan said:


> Where is this?Looks just like my neighbors kid.Lives in Ohio but hunts in other states alot.


South Arkansas. Nobody we talked to knew who they are.


----------



## Powhatan

That would be one male of Latino descent and one female of very, very, very large descent... Dude, let them go... This poor girl is having the time of her life. And driver, apparently, is more of a man than all of us.



[Alternatively, rear rider bears striking resemblance to Chris Farley (and I, personally, like(d) C. Farley very much).]


----------



## cwa1104sab

Why does this thread keep getting moved ? Or am I just not seeing it where it was ? I had to use the search feature to find it rather than go to the Bowhunting forum


----------



## jeff25

its no longer a sticky its just a regular thread again


----------



## cwa1104sab

I wanna bump this back up to the top, maybe someone will a picture. This is one of my favorite threads and I really miss it being a sticky...

Just saying


----------



## haywoodjalikme

koi said:


> View attachment 1601580
> *Asylum escapee?*


I think thats "Doc Brown" form the Back to the Future movies!


----------



## foxtail

I would say that one is a set up by someone you know.


----------



## eblues

cwa1104sab said:


> I wanna bump this back up to the top. This is one of my favorite threads and I really miss it being a sticky...


Same here. One of the best threads going, now it's gonna get polluted by a bunch of bumps..like mine.


----------



## Rathbuck

Would have had trespasser pics early last season, but they decided to come back with either bolt cutters or a hack saw and remove the camera...

Yup...private land and I was the only one with permission.


----------



## Captain Cully

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


Been through this thread page by page. This guy looks like Stone Cold Steve Austin. He is the winner in my mind. What an a-hole. AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE!


----------



## Vids

Please make this a sticky again.......sucks that we have to search for the best thread on AT!


----------



## devin1

How could you actually be so ignorant to post something so stupid and disrespectful? Why does it matter how the land was acuired? If its not yours, get off or get permission. Thats how us non-inbreds do it..




alanankris1019 said:


> Hahaha this topic is pathetic 4 feet over the line, why dont you alll cry me a river got your great great great grandpais land that he stole from the indians and act like you own the world get a life ...


----------



## TrykonSniper79

Bump for a great thread


----------



## MiStickSlinger

I haven't read all 58 pages, but has anyone prosecuted from the pics you have. We have a terrible trespassing problem, we have guys openly brag about the bucks they've taken off our place to the local townfolk(they're friends with the whole sheriffs department) Just like to see if anyones gotten any good results from pressing the issue.


----------



## vonfoust

MiStickSlinger said:


> I haven't read all 58 pages, but has anyone prosecuted from the pics you have. We have a terrible trespassing problem, we have guys openly brag about the bucks they've taken off our place to the local townfolk(they're friends with the whole sheriffs department) Just like to see if anyones gotten any good results from pressing the issue.


Not from pics but I have prosecuted from license plate numbers. Successfully too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ttt


----------



## Rupypug

Bodeen said:


> This broad is starting to get on my nerves now.


She does have a nice weaner though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NY911

Lol


----------



## Rupypug

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


Are you sure thats a guy? He has boobs and a little pee pee


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jmcdonou

Looks like they finally got this guy.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/02/police-arrest-recluse-mountain-man-suspected-in-utah-cabin-burglaries/

I've got to get my photos up. I had a cuddeback looking down from the trees to my house, had more dudes than deer on it. The week after I took it down and moved it to my lease my AC condenser got ripped off.


----------



## koi

Looks like the asylum escapee is poaching my neighbor's pond after hours????


----------



## trkytrack2

With the attitude that he has and his blatant disregard for other people and their property rights, someone might find him DOA in his trespassing treestand someday.


----------



## newview

MiStickSlinger said:


> I haven't read all 58 pages, but has anyone prosecuted from the pics you have. We have a terrible trespassing problem, we have guys openly brag about the bucks they've taken off our place to the local townfolk(they're friends with the whole sheriffs department) Just like to see if anyones gotten any good results from pressing the issue.


Yep; i have. The latest is of a convicted felon in snow camo and no blaze orange with a rifle in the middle of my land on Dec 29th during my late season muzzleloader. The sheriff's department along with the dnr went to the home to deliver the citation when they did a search they discovered poached deer, drug paraphernalia, drugs, etc. Now i'm hoping they go to jail for awhile!


----------



## Rampage95

Awesome Thread!! Keep them coming!


----------



## INDEERMAN

FallVitals said:


> travis, know who they are?
> 
> it should be a rule here to have a story with the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> well this was on public land. After deer seaosn in january. only season open was small game. and i didnt figure any one would be out there, much less hunting, and this deep in the place. i just finished this build and set it out for a few weeks, and got this guy. i dont think he ever saw it, didn't look it it was messed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had people find my old 35mms on the same WMA before, but i was lazy left em up during turkey seaosn and on a well used ridge. both cams had been turned off, and mud smeared on the lens. got some pictures of hutners. they kept walking. but not pics of whoever smeared mud on em.


PUBLIC means anyone any time of year can be there wrong term for them they are not trespassing at all . They have every right to be there any time of year .Kids!!lol


----------



## FallVitals

Way to quote something from years ago. I never was upset any one was on public land, I only posted those because it was kinda relevant to the thread. Old men.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

newview said:


> Yep; i have. The latest is of a convicted felon in snow camo and no blaze orange with a rifle in the middle of my land on Dec 29th during my late season muzzleloader. The sheriff's department along with the dnr went to the home to deliver the citation when they did a search they discovered poached deer, drug paraphernalia, drugs, etc. Now i'm hoping they go to jail for awhile!


Could you be kind enough to give us a link to the pics that got this poacher busted? I don't want to troll 1700 posts.


----------



## INDEERMAN

FallVitals said:


> Way to quote something from years ago. I never was upset any one was on public land, I only posted those because it was kinda relevant to the thread. Old men.


it was not relevant at all to the title at all. Sorry but if I saw a trail cam watching my rout in and out or my hunting area /I would likely smear mud on the lens too I don't like being spied on anymore than the next guy who knows maybe you would end up being posted on a stupid thread like this and called a trespasser .


----------



## Florida lime

newview said:


> Yep; i have. The latest is of a convicted felon in snow camo and no blaze orange with a rifle in the middle of my land on Dec 29th during my late season muzzleloader. The sheriff's department along with the dnr went to the home to deliver the citation when they did a search they discovered poached deer, drug paraphernalia, drugs, etc. Now i'm hoping they go to jail for awhile!


:thumbs_up:banana:


----------



## NYS Archer

If he is a convicted felon he gets an automatic weapons charge and will be put away for a while I would imagine.


----------



## Schnitzer21

Just went through this entire thread...loved it and hated it all the same. Hope I never have to contribute to it!


----------



## newview

Here it is. I know this individual and have had problems with him in the past. You need to move the cams around alot or they won't be there when you check them! He didn't see this cam or it would have been shot off the tree like others in the past.


----------



## harley

Blood_Trail said:


> View attachment 1485213
> What do you thing these guys will score?


I wonder if they tried to put quarters in it first.


----------



## 2robinhood




----------



## 2robinhood




----------



## stillern

Harley, do you live near the border?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdslyr

HOYTINIT said:


> Caught this guy not to long ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243


Is that Obama???????


----------



## Tecumseh

LOL!!! ...that's was so funny.... lil' pee pee. 



Rupypug said:


> Are you sure thats a guy? He has boobs and a little pee pee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZachMason

So did he get your cam 2robinhood?? and nothing like catching a guy taking a dump then trying to take your cam with unwashed hands lol...


----------



## 2robinhood

ZachMason said:


> So did he get your cam 2robinhood?? and nothing like catching a guy taking a dump then trying to take your cam with unwashed hands lol...


Nope, think he only opened it to see / take the card.
Could have taken the camera very easy.
Camera is just on a 3/8" steel rod pushed into the ground.
He really isn't trust passing, the farmer leases some of the land to the state as a conservation area.
He is ne of the state employees.


----------



## Yooper-travler

2robinhood said:


> Nope, think he only opened it to see / take the card.
> Could have taken the camera very easy.
> Camera is just on a 3/8" steel rod pushed into the ground.
> He really isn't trust passing, the farmer leases some of the land to the state as a conservation area.
> *He is ne of the state employees*.


Nice, nothing like a guy dropping some wolf-bait and casually groping you camera. How was the hunting after that?


----------



## 2robinhood

Yooper-travler said:


> Nice, nothing like a guy dropping some wolf-bait and casually groping you camera. How was the hunting after that?


That was two weeks ago, my hunting season is over now.


----------



## Yooper-travler

2robinhood said:


> That was two weeks ago, my hunting season is over now.


Ahhh, we still have knee deep snow. I forget spring actually exists elsewhere.


----------



## cbow1964

newview said:


> Here it is. I know this individual and have had problems with him in the past. You need to move the cams around alot or they won't be there when you check them! He didn't see this cam or it would have been shot off the tree like others in the past.
> View attachment 1652706


Prosecute the scum bag!


----------



## dawgdiesel

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


No freaking way. OMG!


----------



## randomdonkey

Read through all 59 pages.
Make me happy and mad at the same time ! Hope this problem stops but intill it does
MORE PICS


----------



## Renoone

dawgdiesel said:


> No freaking way. OMG!


I thought walking around in the timber with mountain lions was scary!!! This is even worse!!!


----------



## Renoone

I had a Reconyx stolen last month. It was secured to a large tree with a Python lock. Cut through the cable. I now have them higher in the trees with a lock box lag bolted and a Python cable! At least it will be a lot tougher to get them now. No pics of them on the other cameras. Someday.....


----------



## Swamp Poodle

dawgdiesel said:


> No freaking way. OMG!


"Nature Nut"


----------



## ZXT4V

deer2fowl said:


> This dude is obviously squirrel hunting. Check out the squirrel on the tree in the first and second picture. I'm guessing the squirrel went unnoticed.


he noticed it in the second picture, his head is turned toward the barrel and he sees it and is reaching for his gun with his right arm. at least that's what I see


----------



## ZXT4V

southeasthog said:


> "Let's skip school and ride all over those guys lease."


and in full camo no less.


----------



## ZXT4V

BLan said:


> Go to the local scrap yards show them the pictures. In Ohio the law changed and you have to show a photo id to sell off scrap, I'll bet you can get names and go to the police.


or you might hose them even worse and let the scrap yards know they're thieves and see if you can't cut off their ability to sell that crap. Im sure they'd hate that little inconvenience more than a trip to the pokey.


----------



## ZXT4V

Gunpowder said:


> wonder if they are kids? Never saw a conhunter drink on the hunt but I bet kids would.


Clearly you never hunted with my dad in the 80s.


----------



## ZXT4V

2robinhood said:


> Got some trespassers on video.
> I had them on three different camera, but they only saw one.
> My cameras are not locked up, so at least they were honest.
> I did go and move the cameras just in case they returned.
> In a way, I wish it was my one Bushnell with the audio so I could hear what was being said.


this dude wouldnt be hard to track down, he has his name embroider'd on his work shirt. I cannot read it but it looks like a restaraunt. Go have dinner and knock the s%$# out of the busboy on the way out. Good date night material right there. Take the wife, it'll almost be like dinner and a movie only cheaper.


----------



## ZXT4V

DarinB said:


> Only one I have - from last year. Someone here pointed out last time I posted it that there were 2 guys...
> 
> View attachment 1361766


it's an optical illusion, blow it up and you can see it's not another dude but merely a shadow and the treeline.


----------



## HANKFAN

Video of some Amish kids trespassing on our Ohio lease. I don't think they have ever seen a scrape dripper before!


----------



## pops423

Here is my contribution


Crazy part is, this camera sits in my back yard. I live in a residential neighborhood that was an old farm and borders another farm. To the right of the camera is my house. Roughly 90 yards away. Straight in front of the camera, 60 yards on the other side of the pines is another house and to the left of the camera is the farm house, maybe 75 yards away. These douche bags decided to put a drive on in PA rifle season right through the middle of the houses.

Couple of old locals who lived here long before houses and business parks went in. There attitude was they always hunted this so screw the new people. I believe it was eventually taken care of by the police.


----------



## Highrisk Harris

FEDIE316 said:


> The bait was on private land. He was in a hurry alright, you should see the video! When I looked at my pics and saw him I was a little shocked to say the least!  I found out his name and decided to call him up being that this was my first ever year with a bear tag I wanted to make sure I was doing things right. He said that he received a call from "someone" saying that I had an illegal bait going. I told him I'm not sure how "someone" would even know being that I'm the only one that had permission to be bear hunting there, he said the person didn't leave their name. So he says that he had to check it out to make sure that it wasn't illegal, I asked him if I was doing anything wrong and he said the only thing that was illegal was the square piece of plywood I was using to cover the stump. I told him I didn't realize that was illegal and I would get rid of it right away, he said no problem and that was the end of it. Come to find out a couple of days later, the neighbor was also running a couple of baits, FOR THE WARDENS SON!  I believe I know why he was checking it out now!





12 point said:


> I had 2 seperate cameras catch these trespassers on my own property. I don't know who they are or what they were doing but there was nothing in season to hunt..


Look at the way he packs his pistol. Obviously not a smart man or just can't afford a holster and shirts with sleeves.


----------



## BLan

Highrisk Harris said:


> Look at the way he packs his pistol. Obviously not a smart man or just can't afford a holster and shirts with sleeves.


Actually with that 1911 it's pretty safe cocked and locked in a belt. I still wouldn't do it but one could get away with it.


----------



## benkharr

HANKFAN said:


> Video of some Amish kids trespassing on our Ohio lease. I don't think they have ever seen a scrape dripper before!


Go show them the video. They believe it takes their soul if they are videoed or photo graphed. This should get them back!


----------



## swampboss

Not mine but have you seen these trail cam photos from this stock tank in Texas ?
http://rense.com/general91/texasc.htm


----------



## James Vee

Nice soft, perfect food plot. Lets drive through it.


----------



## ZXT4V

uncljohn said:


> Late to the party, but I bet I have a good one....
> 
> 
> 
> ....rumor is the Northeast Skunk Ape......


Which part of, NO NUDITY, don't you comprehend?


----------



## BLan

HANKFAN said:


> Video of some Amish kids trespassing on our Ohio lease. I don't think they have ever seen a scrape dripper before!


I'll bet that doe urine smelled better than they did, I wonder why the one repulsed at it? LOL


----------



## Harry58

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Alot of ATV's I hate them, people think it gives them a right to go where ever they want because they now can.


Agreed and 2nded!


----------



## Harry58

Brock-ID said:


> This trespasser is at one of my fall bear baits:angry:
> View attachment 910776
> 
> Silly wolf... Baits are for bears!


Nice!


----------



## Harry58

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


***!


----------



## Harry58

RichJ said:


> Ok what the heck does this guy have standing in front of my cam. My cam wasnt locked down so didnt seem to have interest in stealing it.. The area is a posted business complex that I have permission to hunt. There is Landscapers on the property from time to time. However this cam was set up about 50yrds in a thick area away from areas the Landscapers would be working..


That is a book.


----------



## mainjet

BLan said:


> Actually with that 1911 it's pretty safe cocked and locked in a belt. I still wouldn't do it but one could get away with it.


Considering the direction he has it "holstered" in his belt, he would have the business end pointed at himself during most of the draw. Aint nothin' safe about that LOL


----------



## Thatmichhunter

mainjet said:


> Considering the direction he has it "holstered" in his belt, he would have the business end pointed at himself during most of the draw. Aint nothin' safe about that LOL


Its actually how 1911s are designed to be carried, its the reason for the dual safeties.


----------



## mainjet

Thatmichhunter said:


> Its actually how 1911s are designed to be carried, its the reason for the dual safeties.


Yes, I understand 1911's and the safety setup. I have one myself. My point was not the fact that he has it cocked and locked but that he has it facing backwards on his left side. so in order to draw it(unless his hand swivels different than any other human wrist) he will draw it and rotate it toward his hip/abdomen area before turning it to target. That is the point that I am making as far as it being dangerous.

On the other hand, but still the same point, that looks like it may be a Ruger Mark II from what appears to be the rounded barrel and trigger guard. But it's hard to see in that picture.


----------



## meanmachine

Here is mine.

Prosecution consisted of no hay for one night for zebra and a spanking for my wife.
Have not had anymore problems.


----------



## Gunpowder

mainjet said:


> Yes, I understand 1911's and the safety setup. I have one myself. My point was not the fact that he has it cocked and locked but that he has it facing backwards on his left side. so in order to draw it(unless his hand swivels different than any other human wrist) he will draw it and rotate it toward his hip/abdomen area before turning it to target. That is the point that I am making as far as it being dangerous.
> 
> On the other hand, but still the same point, that looks like it may be a Ruger Mark II from what appears to be the rounded barrel and trigger guard. But it's hard to see in that picture.


Maybe he cross drawls with the other arm.


----------



## mainjet

hahaha, yea maybe he does. Put a handgun in your belt at that position and give it a try. Let me know how that works out. Post pics.


----------



## hoytlite30

looks like a Polaris trail boss maybe 250cc


----------



## hoytlite30

nzegarelli said:


> Found this today after pulling my cards after a couple weeks. I was wondering if there was anyone here that could help me identify what kind of wheeler this is. Anything would help. We've been out of the woods to let things cool down before the season and I know a lot of you know how it feels to find something like this on opening day. Had a huge problem last year with a kid taking down one of our posted signs and shooting a 10 pointer on opening day of gun season that I was chasing all bow season. So we posted the heck out of the property and we're still having problems with jokers just tooling around. Funny thing is that the 2 cameras, out of the 10 we have, that they probably would have driven by have zero pictures and the batteries are dead. All the cameras we put out had the same amount of battery life.


 sorry for the double post but looks like a Polaris trail boss maybe 250cc


----------



## hedp

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!





This is so crazy.
.


----------



## bigfish1217

thanks for the entertainment, unfortunately at y'alls expense


----------



## bigmountaineeer

Here is the short story, I for the first time in my life, ended up trespassing on this Amish Farm that is adjacent to my land. It was honest mistake and I immediately stopped and found property lines that next day........but when i swapped cards and found this picture, i went back the next day and sadly my camera was gone....

I learned my lesson this year

I hunted my land and i guess some of his all year, and had tons of pictures of deer. I moved myself back to my land.


----------



## chrisj0616

Lmao wish I could post mine but id get banned if I did apparently last year a giy and his gf decided they couldn't wait for a bed to get it on took the pics to they womans husband since we grew up together


----------



## hitman846

chrisj0616 said:


> Lmao wish I could post mine but id get banned if I did apparently last year a giy and his gf decided they couldn't wait for a bed to get it on took the pics to they womans husband since we grew up together


Post 'em up...:clap:


----------



## bigge_al

More than likely the only weiner she will see


Rupypug said:


> She does have a nice weaner though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BP1992

chrisj0616 said:


> Lmao wish I could post mine but id get banned if I did apparently last year a giy and his gf decided they couldn't wait for a bed to get it on took the pics to they womans husband since we grew up together


Lets see it!


----------



## 07chuck

meanmachine said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Prosecution consisted of no hay for one night for zebra and a spanking for my wife.
> Have not had anymore problems.


 You own a zebra?!:jam:


----------



## BP1992

chrisj0616 said:


> Lmao wish I could post mine but id get banned if I did apparently last year a giy and his gf decided they couldn't wait for a bed to get it on took the pics to they womans husband since we grew up together





hitman846 said:


> Post 'em up...:clap:


Still waititng....


----------



## ReapR

Love this thread


----------



## Michael A

mainjet said:


> Yes, I understand 1911's and the safety setup. I have one myself. My point was not the fact that he has it cocked and locked but that he has it facing backwards on his left side. so in order to draw it(unless his hand swivels different than any other human wrist) he will draw it and rotate it toward his hip/abdomen area before turning it to target. That is the point that I am making as far as it being dangerous.
> 
> On the other hand, but still the same point, that looks like it may be a Ruger Mark II from what appears to be the rounded barrel and trigger guard. But it's hard to see in that picture.


male in thepic

Am I the only one that noticed the guns the female in the pic was packing???


----------



## Bee Man

davydtune said:


> Lol! Just saw this :chortle: I never did see that cat! Man that's some traveling to set up cams up here, lol!


Its a fake pic. The cat is edited in. As is the fake mustache. Zoom in an its large dots. Probly a pic of the guy who posted just messin with u.


----------



## Bee Man

stillern said:


> Not hard to find, just look for the only person left on earth wearing a bandana head band that isn't Willie Nelson:wink:


About every other motorcyclist that goes by my house is wearing one.......


----------



## Bee Man

Snood Slapper said:


> Yep. That horse is thinking "I'm going downhill...but I have to lug her ass back up the other side".


Shes holding something straw colored thats pretty big.


----------



## The Phantom

*Here's my contribution*

Property owned by my in-laws. It's posted, and he doesn't know who they are.

Two guys in this pic. May 2


One in this pic. April 26


----------



## deadeyemark

hedp said:


> This is so crazy.
> .


Why did ya wait till this past year to do anything about him? I'd have called the law the first time I saw him on my private property.


----------



## Cha-chi

Well i caught these poachers on my cameras last fall but i don't know how to go about punishing them..


----------



## Triggins

^^^Looks like the one shot the zebra from the other post... interesting..


----------



## amims5

Cha-chi said:


> Well i caught these poachers on my cameras last fall but i don't know how to go about punishing them..


Some clothes or maybe a membership to the local tanning bed.....


----------



## goathillinpa

Cha-chi said:


> Well i caught these poachers on my cameras last fall but i don't know how to go about punishing them..


How far in the woods was this camera set up that two girls in bikinis walked by, just trying to figure out how to set my cameras up. LOL


----------



## Cha-chi

Triggins said:


> ^^^Looks like the one shot the zebra from the other post... interesting..


hahahhaahaha i mean who owns a zebra? and the plot thickens



goathillinpa said:


> How far in the woods was this camera set up that two girls in bikinis walked by, just trying to figure out how to set my cameras up. LOL


This was on private land and my girlfriend and her best friend decided they was going to check the corn piles and minera blocks and didn't tell me. Well i found this on my cards and about died laughing when i seen it. I was flipping thru the pictures like doe, turkey, racoon, WOMEN??? lol


----------



## oldschoolcj5

^^ too funny


----------



## bigge_al

spanking is always a good punishment


----------



## Triggins

Cha-chi said:


> This was on private land and my girlfriend and her best friend decided they was going to check the corn piles and minera blocks and didn't tell me. Well i found this on my cards and about died laughing when i seen it. I was flipping thru the pictures like doe, turkey, racoon, WOMEN??? lol


So, I guess i'll be the one to ask... which one is the GF and which one is the friend.......????????? Hmmmmm?????


----------



## Triggins

bigge_al said:


> spanking is always a good punishment


The best in my opinion....


----------



## Triggins

The one in the Camo bottom looks like she is "strutting" like a turkey in that first pic... LOL


----------



## 2robinhood

Triggins said:


> The one in the Camo bottom looks like she is "strutting" like a turkey in that first pic... LOL


In the second picture it looks like she is peeing on the corn.


----------



## N7XW

2robinhood said:


> In the second picture it looks like she is peeing on the corn.


Looks like she saw a snake or stepped in something she didn't like.


----------



## Cha-chi

Triggins said:


> The one in the Camo bottom looks like she is "strutting" like a turkey in that first pic... LOL


haha yeah shes a hoot. That would be my girlfriend.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

dawgdiesel said:


> No freaking way. OMG!


LMAO....what in the world!??? I'm still laughing.....lmao


----------



## Tecumseh

I would enjoy hunting in these woods. When you can catch 2-legged deer like these in hunt-able woods I am there! I guess if they aren't worried about Poison Ivy nor Poison Oak I am not neither.


----------



## Shaman

meanmachine said:


> Here is mine.
> [Zebra]
> .............and a spanking for my wife.


Some ladies would see that as an incentive, not as a reprimand.


----------



## snake1127

Cha-chi said:


> Well i caught these poachers on my cameras last fall but i don't know how to go about punishing them..











TTT just because your GF BFF has a great back side!! ... Is that POISON IVY!!! LOL:mg::


----------



## Deputy14

If you guys would put up your no "trust passing" signs these people wouldn't come on your land.


----------



## Aggie34

Just looked at all 61 pages. Both hilarious and frightening.


----------



## ReapR

bump


----------



## AR&BOW

Here is my donation. I have 4 pics of them on this camera. I went and checked a couple of cams I had not checked yet in 2 1/2 months and found 1 of them was missing the SD card. It was located in the direction they are walking. Thankfully they did not steal the camera. The local CO is a friend of ours and we gave him the pictures and he wants to prosecute them.Great thing to teach your kids, trespassing and shed hunting on other peoples property. The CO believed they have been the ones on other peoples property also, but this is the first evidence they have gotten.


----------



## SamPotter

AR&BOW said:


> Here is my donation. I have 4 pics of them on this camera. I went and checked a couple of cams I had not checked yet in 2 1/2 months and found 1 of them was missing the SD card. It was located in the direction they are walking. Thankfully they did not steal the camera. The local CO is a friend of ours and we gave him the pictures and he wants to prosecute them.Great thing to teach your kids, trespassing and shed hunting on other peoples property. The CO believed they have been the ones on other peoples property also, but this is the first evidence they have gotten.


It appears they snagged some nice sheds too!


----------



## Cha-chi

snake1127 said:


> TTT just because your GF BFF has a great back side!! ... Is that POISON IVY!!! LOL:mg::


haha you should see them both. They have been working out since these pictures was taken. Both look amazing now! Already got my cameras out again.


----------



## foyt20

Cha-chi said:


> haha you should see them both. They have been working out since these pictures was taken. Both look amazing now! Already got my cameras out again.


Where is the appropriate section for those pictures :mg:

At least there is a happy ending to some of these pictures posted :darkbeer:


----------



## AR&BOW

Cha-chi said:


> haha you should see them both. They have been working out since these pictures was taken. Both look amazing now! Already got my cameras out again.


We need proof.


----------



## jray57

Anybody know this guy?


----------



## ArmedBarrister

jray57 said:


> View attachment 1710077
> View attachment 1710078
> 
> Anybody know this guy?


It's hard to tell, but it looks like he's got a setup for hunting yotes at night.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft

jray57 said:


> View attachment 1710077
> View attachment 1710078
> 
> Anybody know this guy?


Jason Bourne


----------



## DaneHunter

sittin-at-20ft said:


> Jason Bourne


Jason Bourne's little brother; Joey Bourne.


----------



## Cha-chi

DaneHunter said:


> Jason Bourne's little brother; Joey Bourne.


LMAO. But that does look like a yote hunter on your land.


----------



## archery146

I don't own land, but if I did, I wouldn't want anyone out there without permission. I understand what you are saying, wbell, but I don't agree that it is selfishness. If you work your whole life to buy property, you don't want some a-holes using it as there own, and possibly destroying your chances to enjoy it yourself. I would let my friends and family use it to a certain degree, and also anyone that caught me in the right mood would probably gain temporary access. But again, I don't own my own land, so I am not certain what would actually be the case if I did.


----------



## DaneHunter

I agree. It only takes one a-hole to ruin it for other people. Any more you "expect" people to disrespect your thing so its easier to just keep things to yourself.


----------



## Hoyt Alpha32

What happened to the trespassing pictures? I wanna see more pictures!!


----------



## apcci2

Hoyt Alpha32 said:


> What happened to the trespassing pictures? I wanna see more pictures!!


Yea, lets get back to the pictures


----------



## Warren1726

If this thread isn't what it is in the title, lets take down the sticky. Otherwise...trespasser pics!


----------



## Powhatan

*So, I pulled cards on two cams today... As I flipped through a couple thousand pics, my jaw dropped... Literally. And, immediately, I thought of this thread. 

I can't believe the nerve of some people... Makes me want to set a high fence around the place.*
:nono:


----------



## MossFolk

maybe a high fence to keep her in


----------



## Kstigall

Powhatan said:


> *So, I pulled cards on two cams today... As I flipped through a couple thousand pics, my jaw dropped... Literally. And, immediately, I thought of this thread.
> 
> I can't believe the nerve of some people... Makes me want to set a high fence around the place.*
> :nono:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716695



I'll be headed your way when my rut kicks into gear!


----------



## Timmy Big Time

She has a kind chin


----------



## Invisible Man

Boner!


----------



## DaneHunter

Powhatan said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 1716695
> *


*

She can trespass on my property but if she throws that Starbucks cup in the bushes there is going to be hell to pay!*


----------



## book85

DaneHunter said:


> She can trespass on my property but if she throws that Starbucks cup in the bushes there is going to be hell to pay!


What if she throws that those little shorts and that top in the bushes! HAHAHA:bounce:


----------



## DaneHunter

book85 said:


> What if she throws that those little shorts and that top in the bushes! HAHAHA:bounce:


Littering is littering! Ill have to hold her hand and walk her back there to pick them up! :shade:


----------



## Colberjs

The only pic I have of our trespassers. For some reason this is the only one I saved before I put the cam and sd card back out there to be stolen. I presume by these people. The thing is, I only have a pic of them going one way and there isn't an easy alternative route. Especially on a golf cart. I wish I could make the idiot that dozed 150 yards of the fence down and let these morons in pay for it. I had a lot of wildlife pics and a lot of pics from my first (and only) Colorado elk hunt on that card.


----------



## hitman846

Powhatan said:


> *So, I pulled cards on two cams today... As I flipped through a couple thousand pics, my jaw dropped... Literally. And, immediately, I thought of this thread.
> 
> I can't believe the nerve of some people... Makes me want to set a high fence around the place.*
> :nono:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716695


Thanks for sharing........


----------



## AK&HIboy

BuckSnot everywere if shes in range.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## foxtail

Colberjs said:


> The only pic I have of our trespassers. For some reason this is the only one I saved before I put the cam and sd card back out there to be stolen. I presume by these people. The thing is, I only have a pic of them going one way and there isn't an easy alternative route. Especially on a golf cart. I wish I could make the idiot that dozed 150 yards of the fence down and let these morons in pay for it. I had a lot of wildlife pics and a lot of pics from my first (and only) Colorado elk hunt on that card.


To be honest, if you are irresponsible enough to put something so valuable as irreplaceable pics like that out in a risky place like that, without backing them up first, you deserve to lose them. Just not the way you did.


----------



## dahusker

Just posted these to a couple other sites. Returned from my deployment to Afghanistan, check my cameras and find this stooge. Eastern SD, nobody in the area knows him and there is a reward. Eastern SD or Western Minnesota bowmen, anyone know this clown? Date is correct, looks like a young mid to late 20's kid.


----------



## MossFolk

what did he pick up and look at seed? farmerskid?


----------



## dahusker

He has a small shed in his hand and there was a rib bone that just happened to be lying in front of the camera. Kid picked it up thinking it was an antler I think.


----------



## Tecumseh

I would have to spank her. :shade:


----------



## Billy H

Looks like that kid is just looking for sheds. Did he do some kind of harm to your equipment. Why is there a reward for him? I don't think I would get too excited about it unless he shows up in hunting season.


----------



## rutnstrut

Billy H said:


> Looks like that kid is just looking for sheds. Did he do some kind of harm to your equipment. Why is there a reward for him? I don't think I would get too excited about it unless he shows up in hunting season.


He's still trespassing and shed poaching is getting to be a big thing. I don't care if someone is "just" picking flowers, trespassing is trespassing.


----------



## dahusker

rutnstrut said:


> He's still trespassing and shed poaching is getting to be a big thing. I don't care if someone is "just" picking flowers, trespassing is trespassing.


Here Here!


----------



## dahusker

Billy H said:


> Looks like that kid is just looking for sheds. Did he do some kind of harm to your equipment. Why is there a reward for him? I don't think I would get too excited about it unless he shows up in hunting season.


Billy H,
If you worked hundreds of hours a year planting food plots, planting trees and improving a property... Then passed bucks for years to let them grow up and put $5K a year into it for 8 years like I have I think you may feel differently. It's not a single shed issue to me, it's a respect issue as well as the fact I lost two trail cameras this season.


----------



## BP1992

foxtail said:


> To be honest, if you are irresponsible enough to put something so valuable as irreplaceable pics like that out in a risky place like that, without backing them up first, you deserve to lose them. Just not the way you did.


X2.... No way I would leave an sd card with good pics on it in the woods before saving them first.


----------



## BP1992

Billy H said:


> Looks like that kid is just looking for sheds. Did he do some kind of harm to your equipment. Why is there a reward for him? I don't think I would get too excited about it unless he shows up in hunting season.


Stealing my sheds would be pretty serious business for me.


----------



## Colberjs

foxtail said:


> To be honest, if you are irresponsible enough to put something so valuable as irreplaceable pics like that out in a risky place like that, without backing them up first, you deserve to lose them. Just not the way you did.


Well, that's an interesting opinion on the matter. Not sure I agree with it but I guess you're entitled to yours as I am to mine. Just out of curiosity, in what manner did I deserve to lose my pictures that were on my SD card that was in my camera that was on land that I do have permission to be on and the thief did NOT have permission to be on?

Since I deserved to lose it and all....


----------



## DaneHunter

Trespassing is trespassing to me. Its not your property then stay out. I dont even like people walking through my yard in the city. Doesnt take much to make someone dishonest any more. I hate to sound negative and cynical but really its the truth.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

That's BS. If they are trespassing...they are trespassing. Why does he OR anyone else have to worry about his camera on his own property?????


----------



## WUD DUK

hedp said:


> This is so crazy.
> .


WOW...by "LAW" you did the right thing. That guy deserves to get his AZZ BEAT!!!


----------



## WUD DUK

monmouthbucks said:


> Not sure if you can beat this.....I ran into this guy last year on my lease in NJ. Gun season no orange and trespassing. Last year he told me to go F myself. This year I was doing a few small pushes with a few friends and this guy is here again! NO orange yelling and screaming at me that he pays taxes in this town so he is hunting here.....I took out my camera and snapped a few "no orange" pics......When we left I call F&W and they sent an officer. A half hour later the guy is still in his stand....he was removed and written a trespass ticket.
> 
> Talk about blatant Jersey attitude!


Screwed up the last post. But WOW...I can't believe this guy! It would be hard for me not to jerk his AZZ outta that tree!! What nerve!!!


----------



## Billy H

dahusker said:


> Billy H,
> If you worked hundreds of hours a year planting food plots, planting trees and improving a property... Then passed bucks for years to let them grow up and put $5K a year into it for 8 years like I have I think you may feel differently. It's not a single shed issue to me, it's a respect issue as well as the fact I lost two trail cameras this season.


I think you misunderstood my post. I was asking why there is a reward for this kid. Thinking that maybe he did something malicious. 

I do have my own land and live on it. Needless to say I am always doing improvements and I would say my mortgage is substantial investment. I have stands out all year long as well as cameras, so yeah I have a bit of experience getting a piece of land set up. I just don't see myself putting out a reward for some kid looking for sheds in March. But that's just me.


----------



## XArmy

:happy1: This thread is great....


----------



## dahusker

Billy H said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. I was asking why there is a reward for this kid. Thinking that maybe he did something malicious.
> 
> I do have my own land and live on it. Needless to say I am always doing improvements and I would say my mortgage is substantial investment. I have stands out all year long as well as cameras, so yeah I have a bit of experience getting a piece of land set up. I just don't see myself putting out a reward for some kid looking for sheds in March. But that's just me.


Billy H,
Fair enough then, I believe you should know the investment and feeling of loss and disrespect. This wasn't an accident or mistake, this young man (25ish?) hopped a fence with no less than 12 no trespassing signs all around the perimeter. If you don't consider stealing two cameras malicious well I guess we'll agree to disagree. I deal with road hunting issues all year, I also deal with people who have serious entitlement issues that believe that just because they have been given permission to a piece of property for years for free they think they should be able to hunt wherever they want whenever they want just because they draw a state tag (tax stamp). Certainly this fellow didn't commit a federal offense but to me it's a lesson that I must put out there for the masses if you will. If you "enable" people and don't hold them "accountable" It's my opinion you will ask for much much more of this behavior. It may be OK for your and that's fine and your right, but it's NOT OK to me.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Powhatan said:


> *So, I pulled cards on two cams today... As I flipped through a couple thousand pics, my jaw dropped... Literally. And, immediately, I thought of this thread.
> 
> I can't believe the nerve of some people... Makes me want to set a high fence around the place.*
> :nono:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716695


Photoshopped just a bit?


----------



## MossFolk

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Photoshopped just a bit?


thats such a rockin bod' i check that picture at least twice a day


----------



## ngurb

i got my first fawn pics just one day prior to our neighboring landowner and his dogs blowing our entire property out.


----------



## meanmachine

Yeah the wife has 3 zebras actually. Nobody has killed any of them yet though. We had to put a zebra down this past winter but it will stay with us as a pedistal mount now, at least we dont have to feed that one anymore.


----------



## catfishmafia76

MossFolk said:


> thats such a rockin bod' i check that picture at least twice a day


Thats a pic of that lil gal that married her 50 something year old manager at 16 years old. I can't think of her name right now but there was an article on yahoo about her with a lot of pics, lol.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

catfishmafia76 said:


> Thats a pic of that lil gal that married her 50 something year old manager at 16 years old. I can't think of her name right now but there was an article on yahoo about her with a lot of pics, lol.


Her name is Courtney Stodden. You can check Google images.


----------



## Powhatan

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Her name is Courtney Stodden. You can check Google images.


Yikes! So, it's possible that not only do I have a smokin' hot girl trespassing on my lot, but I might also have a CELEBRITY?!!!!

Oh, man - can't wait to pull the cards tomorrow. Will report back to this group ASAP.

Heeeee....


----------



## mooseshooter

nishushooter said:


> Caught this guy tresspassing. He had to drive through 1/2 mile of field to get here.


Remember this classic! :icon_1_lol: :withchild


----------



## Buzzard111

We've been tryin' to forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Powderhorn

Man boobs!! Just what I wanted with my coffee this morning!


----------



## Skunkworkx

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...........my eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eos

Powderhorn said:


> Man boobs!! Just what I wanted with my coffee this morning!


they look like they could give you a little milk for your coffee


----------



## CiK

Pulled the camera yesterday......found these pics. Hard to tell, but that second picture is him dragging a buck into his truck.


----------



## okiehunt

Poaching starts early around you man that sucks


----------



## Skunkworkx

Been nice if you could have got a tag number ...


----------



## The Phantom

Why is it than anytime someone posts a pic of a monster buck people shout PHOTOSHOP, but no one has for this?







Powhatan said:


> *So, I pulled cards on two cams today... As I flipped through a couple thousand pics, my jaw dropped... Literally. And, immediately, I thought of this thread.
> 
> I can't believe the nerve of some people... Makes me want to set a high fence around the place.*
> :nono:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716695


----------



## James Vee

CiK said:


> Pulled the camera yesterday......found these pics. Hard to tell, but that second picture is him dragging a buck into his truck.
> 
> View attachment 1726372
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726373


Wow! Location?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

The Phantom said:


> Why is it than anytime someone posts a pic of a monster buck people shout PHOTOSHOP, but no one has for this?


You mean like this? http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=693103&page=62&p=1067763008#post1067763008


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

CiK said:


> Pulled the camera yesterday......found these pics. Hard to tell, but that second picture is him dragging a buck into his truck.
> 
> View attachment 1726372
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726373



Wow, that's really messed up.


----------



## DaneHunter

Id be driving around looking for a Blue four door F150 with blood in the bed....


----------



## CiK

James Vee said:


> Wow! Location?


Southeastern Indiana. I met with the CO's today and gave them a memory stick full of this guy back there. More to come I guess.


----------



## James Vee

CiK said:


> Southeastern Indiana. I met with the CO's today and gave them a memory stick full of this guy back there. More to come I guess.


Unbelievable really. You should start a thread in the bowhunting forum and update when you can.


----------



## Junglekat

I hope they catch the loser.


----------



## Tee-Md

DaneHunter said:


> Id be driving around looking for a Blue four door F150 with blood in the bed....


I think it is a chevy or GMC. I hope they find him and bust his a**!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Holy crap! Yes, chevy, chrome nerf bars..looks like a 3/4 ton Chrom door handles. I would say truck is grey


----------



## Elite fanboy

Some douche just taking his dog for a walk on my place..


----------



## dt5150

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Holy crap! Yes, chevy, chrome nerf bars..looks like a 3/4 ton Chrom door handles. I would say truck is grey


agreed. hope they catch the SOB!


----------



## snake1127

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Wow, that's really messed up.


wow, I'd be giving that to the WLGC for sure. Can't believe some people.


----------



## J-Carter

Yea thats messed up...I believe I'd rig up a board lined with nails in the pull-in to that field too. Hard to go anywhere with 4 flat tires


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Elite fanboy said:


> Some douche just taking his dog for a walk on my place..
> 
> View attachment 1727229


Is that summers eve or masingil?


----------



## gamecaller

3 years ago I had a trail cam set up on a huge fresh whitetail deer scrape made in the snow. The area was fairly remote and not easy to get to. WRONG was I! Two day later I went to retrieve my SD card only to find my whole set-up stolen. Dumb me left a trail in the snow to the cam. Someone came along and cut mt tracks, followed it to their prize. To let me know that "Kilroy was here", they had a Sponge Bob stuffed animal setting on a snow covered stump in the timber awaiting for me. Yes, I still laugh at that part, but not to the loss of my gear. Don't make the same mistake I did. When you set up your cams, be as discreet as possible. SpyCam has a unit out with a remote receiver. If someone takes your camera, their picture is beamed 250 feet away to a remote unit that you can retrieve with your pics intact. Unfortunately, I didn't know this. So now I own a SpyCam and I recommend it to anyone who uses trail cameras and want assurance that the thief may get the cam but not your pics of him taking the cam.


----------



## MiamiE

im just happy they didn't steal the camera!


----------



## shoeminator

No pics but someone swung the camera and then back again?

spot shooter, hunter, and everything archery!!!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Elite fanboy said:


> Some douche just taking his dog for a walk on my place..
> 
> View attachment 1727229


Dog looks like it might be a German shorthair.


----------



## Elite fanboy

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Dog looks like it might be a German shorthair.


That's what I thought. Nobody on my road has a dog that resembles it though!!!


----------



## catfishmafia76

CiK said:


> Southeastern Indiana. I met with the CO's today and gave them a memory stick full of this guy back there. More to come I guess.


Thats messed up for sure. Hope they catch the jerk and bust his azz.


----------



## benkharr

CiK said:


> Pulled the camera yesterday......found these pics. Hard to tell, but that second picture is him dragging a buck into his truck.
> 
> View attachment 1726372
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726373


Any update? That would not be a very hard truck to find with all the after market on it. Those door handles give it away. Good luck.


----------



## dahusker

I think I'm getting warmer to finding and getting this little SOB. Anybody here from western Minnesota? Do you recognize him? I got a few leads he's from East of Brookings SD. Marshall MN maybe?


----------



## harley

DaneHunter said:


> Id be driving around looking for a Blue four door F150 with blood in the bed....


Looks like a Toyota to me. Roof is to rounded for a ford or Chevy.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Looks like it has the 4X4 decal on the back fender.


----------



## ridgerunner1

its either a gmc or chevy guranteed


----------



## DaneHunter

It was a wild guess, I didnt even blow up the picture. lol I didnt mean to offend anyone by calling it a Ford. :darkbeer:


----------



## Powhatan

CiK said:


> Pulled the camera yesterday......found these pics. Hard to tell, but that second picture is him dragging a buck into his truck.
> 
> View attachment 1726372
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726373



Unbelievable! I'm all for having a laugh, etc. at this thread (did y'all see the B&C rack I caught on my cam??!!); however, this is insanely over-the-top. At first, I immediately thought the truck is a "sterling grey" Ford F-150, circa 2010 to 2013 (I've owned a 2010, a 2011 and now a 2012). However, the rear-cab reverse/brake light unique to the F-150s is off, as are the wheel-wells and placement of brake-lamps within the tail lights. It's tough to tell, as this screams F-150; however, I'm thinking this is more akin to a 2011-2013 Chevy 4x4... Pretty blazin' guys muscling a doe into the bed. You might consider placing an additional cam (or the warden's cam) inconspicuously along the trail leading to a fro....

Grrrrrrrrrr....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cicero

Chevy or GMC crew cab charcoal. Tell by the 4x4 sticker on the bedside. I have a body shop, look at these things all the time!!!


----------



## foxtail

dahusker said:


> View attachment 1733836
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting warmer to finding and getting this little SOB. Anybody here from western Minnesota? Do you recognize him? I got a few leads he's from East of Brookings SD. Marshall MN maybe?


According to this site where you also post, you already got his ass. So why are you asking for help finding someone you already have already IDed?

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=210135&state=SD


----------



## CiK

No big update. The CO called and told me there is 1 depredation permit in that area with 4 guys on it and he is checking the names on the permit with their vehicles. Even if it was them, they were on my property doing it. A week ago I posted no trespassing signs and pointed the trail cams towards the drive in hopes of catching a license plate. Unfortunately, the brush fell into the lens' view and I got 8 days of leaf pictures. 



benkharr said:


> Any update? That would not be a very hard truck to find with all the after market on it. Those door handles give it away. Good luck.


----------



## Kstigall

CiK said:


> No big update. The CO called and told me there is 1 depredation permit in that area with 4 guys on it and he is checking the names on the permit with their vehicles. Even if it was them, they were on my property doing it. A week ago I posted no trespassing signs and pointed the trail cams towards the drive in hopes of catching a license plate. Unfortunately, the brush fell into the lens' view and I got 8 days of leaf pictures.


I bet they are sure they were on property they were licensed to hunt! I am not saying they are honest. I'm saying they are confident they can get away with an "oops, sorry, I didn't mean to step over the property line....... it'll never happen again".


----------



## Big AL 101

A moob shot!









I had a similar shot last year! 

It was on public land and I wish now I wouldn't have deleted it. But My cam was in a clearing, first pic was 2 guys stepping in to the clearing. Then first guy seeing my cam, then walking right over to it and put his face right in the lens.!! I didn't know if he was giving it an inspection or falling in love.!! 

When I saw the pics I was just thankful he had enough respect to leave it there for me.. So I cant complain.


----------



## fmb

a buddy sent me these, apparently they been camping out at his foodplots, never seen em before


----------



## Slickhead Reapr

fmb said:


> a buddy sent me these, apparently they been camping out at his foodplots, never seen em before



That's a lot of steaks right there!!


----------



## DaneHunter

The farm I hunt has cattle and I asked if I could buy one from him and he said that was okay, he slaughtered a few each year for family members anyways. Then I asked if I could shoot it myself and he just looked at me funny...


----------



## DuckExecutioner




----------



## fmb

Slickhead Reapr said:


> That's a lot of steaks right there!!


yeah,what wasnt on the cam was 2 calves around 250-300 lbs each, those 2 might not make it through deer season if they hang around


----------



## mainjet

DaneHunter said:


> The farm I hunt has cattle and I asked if I could buy one from him and he said that was okay, he slaughtered a few each year for family members anyways. Then I asked if I could shoot it myself and he just looked at me funny...


That one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Elite fanboy

Elite fanboy said:


> Some douche just taking his dog for a walk on my place..
> 
> View attachment 1727229


Update: Found out who this is. It's the on of my neighbor who I haven't spoken to in 10 years....why? Because he used to trespass on my place regularly. The son was visiting and taking his dog for a walk. I sent the state police to his father's house so they could warn the son. Next time, I'm pressing charges.


----------



## colio13

this guy went thru 2 gates and a mile gravel road to get here


----------



## Bone&Stone

colio13 said:


> this guy went thru 2 gates and a mile gravel road to get here
> View attachment 1742183


Mile on a mountain bike is nothing.


----------



## Inhale

12 point said:


> I had 2 seperate cameras catch these trespassers on my own property. I don't know who they are or what they were doing but there was nothing in season to hunt..



That actually looks like a guy I know named chip and his ex wife


----------



## 2robinhood

Inhale said:


> That actually looks like a guy I know named chip and his ex wife


Same state ?


----------



## jnutz19

2robinhood said:


> Same state ?


guy who posted the pic shows he is from PA too but it was posted back in 2008


----------



## bownero

Was checking my trail cam last Sunday and seen these guys snooping around. No idea who they are. Pretty sure the farmers land I hunt didn't give them permission to be in there. Still waiting to here back from the farmer! Hate went trespassers stink up the area!!


----------



## DuckExecutioner

Public land but the dudes packing!!


----------



## jnutz19

bownero said:


> View attachment 1744077
> Was checking my trail cam last Sunday and seen these guys snooping around. No idea who they are. Pretty sure the farmers land I hunt didn't give them permission to be in there. Still waiting to here back from the farmer! Hate went trespassers stink up the area!!


Whoever they are they are ready to cut some stuff up and shoot up the woods! One dude carry his sidearm and the other packing what looks like an AR-15! World War 3 about to go done at your hunting spot lol


----------



## southfork

DuckExecutioner said:


> Public land but the dudes packing!!
> View attachment 1744207
> View attachment 1744204


on one picture she has two tops on and on the second picture she only has one top on with the second top around her waist. Just saying.


----------



## bownero

jnutz19 said:


> Whoever they are they are ready to cut some stuff up and shoot up the woods! One dude carry his sidearm and the other packing what looks like an AR-15! World War 3 about to go done at your hunting spot lol


Yeah!! LOL!! I'll fine out who they are!!


----------



## Bone&Stone

bownero said:


> View attachment 1744077
> Was checking my trail cam last Sunday and seen these guys snooping around. No idea who they are. Pretty sure the farmers land I hunt didn't give them permission to be in there. Still waiting to here back from the farmer! Hate went trespassers stink up the area!!


They look ready to cut trail cams out of trees. You're lucky they didn't see.


----------



## trkytrack2

southfork said:


> on one picture she has two tops on and on the second picture she only has one top on with the second top around her waist. Just saying.


She took the 22 minute break for some reason....change tops because she was too hot or..........?????


----------



## DuckExecutioner

southfork said:


> on one picture she has two tops on and on the second picture she only has one top on with the second top around her waist. Just saying.


The secon one is the first time they walked it past it. I'm hoping its not what you were saying cause they were pointing around for tracks....


----------



## rutnstrut

DuckExecutioner said:


> The secon one is the first time they walked it past it. I'm hoping its not what you were saying cause they were pointing around for tracks....


They aren't looking for tracks, it's exactly what it looks like. Some tweeker looking dude and his thick girl walking back for a quicky on your land.


----------



## ohsobad_chevy

Lmao!


----------



## BLan

DuckExecutioner said:


> Public land but the dudes packing!!
> View attachment 1744207
> View attachment 1744204


August is too late to be looking for mushrooms. Oh wait, I'm sure those aren't the kind of mushroom heads she's looking for. LOL


----------



## DuckExecutioner

blan said:


> august is too late to be looking for mushrooms. Oh wait, i'm sure those aren't the kind of mushroom heads she's looking for. Lol


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## jerkeife

trkytrack2 said:


> She took the 22 minute break for some reason....change tops because she was too hot or..........?????


22 minutes? That is even short for a quickie lol


----------



## rovobay

:moviecorn Wow, I went thru all 65 pages. I love it.


----------



## koi

What's going on here?????? :lol3:


----------



## Bone&Stone

koi said:


> What's going on here?????? :lol3:
> View attachment 1746010


"I wasn't playing no foosball mamma I promise I wasn't"


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

"Every March 21, kids, the Headless Soccer Hooligan emerges to goulishly roam the woods."



koi said:


> What's going on here?????? :lol3:
> View attachment 1746010


----------



## HOYTMAN37

Bone&Stone said:


> "I wasn't playing no foosball mamma I promise I wasn't"


 I aint gona be havin no boy of mine playin the fooseball


----------



## HOYTMAN37

jerkeife said:


> 22 minutes? That is even short for a quickie lol


 I beg to differ brother,,,,,I'm a busy man! lol


----------



## Handyman68

I went to check my cameras today. I wish I had a picture to post. Instead I had one camera stolen. I can't stand a thief!!


----------



## rzr_s

*Nice Forum*

A friend turned me on to this forum and unfortunately I too have had issues with thieves and trespassers. I have several pics and videos to share which have been accumulated over the last few years....some to just get the faces out there, and few that are somewhat odd. Hello to all.


I was the 5th and final person invited to join an 800 acre lease...2nd year there this guy passed by


----------



## catfishmafia76

southfork said:


> on one picture she has two tops on and on the second picture she only has one top on with the second top around her waist. Just saying.


I noticed that myself. In the first picture it looks like he is taking a walk of shame. You would think that would be the second picture, lol.


----------



## Stevie777

Bodeen said:


> IL 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne..Crazy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Grey Man

Stevie777 said:


> Bodeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne..Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Children of the Corn!
Click to expand...


----------



## McHouck

It's Androgenous Pat!


----------



## Tupperware

McHouck said:


> It's Androgenous Pat!


Nope, it's SISquatch!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Got these a few weeks ago.


----------



## BLan

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> View attachment 1747051
> View attachment 1747054
> Got these a few weeks ago.


In the second pick she looks like she's some sort of dog whisperer.


----------



## Coot_Commander

I think the next questions is if anyone has seen a picture of themselves pop up on here. lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Is she skinny dipping in that first picture?


----------



## np205

2 different people.


----------



## rzr_s

*No flashlight...*

...but both hands are full and couldn't carry one on the way out anyhow.


----------



## snake1127

oh man, thats borderline child pornography. lol


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> View attachment 1747051
> View attachment 1747054
> 
> Got these a few weeks ago.


Is that another face peaking above the bank .... just above the "20:11" time?


----------



## jerkeife

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Is that another face peaking above the bank .... just above the "20:11" time?


Looks like it to me!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Is that another face peaking above the bank .... just above the "20:11" time?


They are together.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> They are together.


I realize that. I'm saying it looks like there may have been a 3rd person. If that's really a face, it's very low compared to the other two girls, making it look like someone was crawling up the bank on their hands and knees or something like that.


----------



## dahusker

foxtail said:


> According to this site where you also post, you already got his ass. So why are you asking for help finding someone you already have already IDed?
> 
> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=210135&state=SD


Foxtail,
More witnesses and confirmation to be succinct. I have a pretty good idea who it is or rather I had a pretty good idea who it was at the time I posted that from the first tip. The more confirmed information for LE the better. I see you are from Southern Minnesota, do you happen to recognize this fella? I have posted it on several sites in order to capture the most information possible to ensure conviction. It also helps spread the picture and word to anyone who may recognize him or even knows him to understand what he is all about. This individual case is blossoming into far more than just a trespassing case. information from different people that know him and have had contact with him will help ensure he doesn't ever trespass, steal, poach etc. again without thinking first. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Billy H

dahusker said:


> Foxtail,
> More witnesses and confirmation to be succinct. I have a pretty good idea who it is or rather I had a pretty good idea who it was at the time I posted that from the first tip. The more confirmed information for LE the better. I see you are from Southern Minnesota, do you happen to recognize this fella? I have posted it on several sites in order to capture the most information possible to ensure conviction. It also helps spread the picture and word to anyone who may recognize him or even knows him to understand what he is all about. This individual case is blossoming into far more than just a trespassing case. information from different people that know him and have had contact with him will help ensure he doesn't ever trespass, steal, poach etc. again without thinking first. I hope that answers your question.


What a load of crap. You act like this guy is some sort of mass murderer. According to your previous post you had cameras missing at a some other point in time, and were not even sure if this guy was the culprit. All you have is a picture of him shed hunting in early spring, My goodness lets string him up.. Let it go Sherlock. You really should keep track of what you have posted other places.


----------



## dahusker

Billy H,
What exactly do you think is a load of crap? I certainly don't think this guy is some mass murderer. It's a Trespasser pics thread, was just looking to post the trespasser picture I got and hopefully gather more information if it's available. I hope to never have another one to post as a result. Good Day! PM sent


----------



## Tupperware

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Is that another face peaking above the bank .... just above the "20:11" time?


Cleaned the pic up a bit.


----------



## Chasekinsey

. Local game warden caught him peeing in my corn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Chasekinsey said:


> Local game warden caught him peeing in my corn


I don't know about Alabama, but in VA that would be illegal. It is unlawful to "Willfully and intentionally impede the lawful hunting or trapping of wild birds or wild animals."


----------



## Bowsniper100

Here are my trespassers....city trespassers


----------



## Tupperware

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> I realize that. I'm saying it looks like there may have been a 3rd person. If that's really a face, it's very low compared to the other two girls, making it look like someone was crawling up the bank on their hands and knees or something like that.


Hard to get much more out of this pic but I think the third face is a dog.


----------



## Chasekinsey

I took him to court he was nearly fired and forbidden to enter my property again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tony21

punch_free4l said:


> well i wish the great spirit would pay my property taxes then.....


x222222222!!!!!


----------



## se7en39

Bowsniper100 said:


> Here are my trespassers....city trespassers


Mafia!! Better take ur piece w you next time!


----------



## buckroar

Not really a trespasser, my friend told his son and his friends to paintball shoot were we hunt. oh well


----------



## catfishmafia76

buckroar said:


> Not really a trespasser, my friend told his son and his friends to paintball shoot were we hunt. oh well


I wonder if you will start getting pics of deer with paintball splotchs all over them??? lol


----------



## Mdeards9

*Sticky fingers in Springfield, Ohio*









Stole a memory card from my trail cam, but didn't know he was caught on another cam. Nice watch pretty boy kinda looks my neighbors.


----------



## Junglekat

Loser's like this pick all the mushrooms,dig all the ginseng.Kill all the big bucks.I bet he does not have a J.O.B. Has a Obama phone to,imagine.Looks like the type,when he gets near a school his ankle bracelet shocks the XXXX out of him.


----------



## Junglekat

Does your neighbors have PINK fanny packs.Somebody has to know who he is, springfield is not that big is it.He would stick out like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## cwa1104sab

Kinda looks like a wanna be soprano's tough guy...lol


----------



## Junglekat

True that lmao


----------



## Mdeards9

Springfield has about 80,000 people but just a handful of douche bags that wear hair gel before they trek through the woods, I would assume that he shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Mdeards9

Hey douche bag since when is Ck1 a cover scent?


----------



## Mdeards9

OH MY GOD!!!! James Gandolfini is alive!!


----------



## rutnstrut

Billy H said:


> What a load of crap. You act like this guy is some sort of mass murderer. According to your previous post you had cameras missing at a some other point in time, and were not even sure if this guy was the culprit. All you have is a picture of him shed hunting in early spring, My goodness lets string him up.. Let it go Sherlock. You really should keep track of what you have posted other places.


You sound like a trespasser defending one of your own.


----------



## Kb83

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Looks like it has the 4X4 decal on the back fender.


Yup that 4×4 decal on the back is dead giveaway its a GM truck. Chevy or GMC for sure. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Big_Tom

Powhatan said:


> Unbelievable! I'm all for having a laugh, etc. at this thread (did y'all see the B&C rack I caught on my cam??!!); however, this is insanely over-the-top. At first, I immediately thought the truck is a "sterling grey" Ford F-150, circa 2010 to 2013 (I've owned a 2010, a 2011 and now a 2012). However, the rear-cab reverse/brake light unique to the F-150s is off, as are the wheel-wells and placement of brake-lamps within the tail lights. It's tough to tell, as this screams F-150; however, I'm thinking this is more akin to a 2011-2013 Chevy 4x4... Pretty blazin' guys muscling a doe into the bed. You might consider placing an additional cam (or the warden's cam) inconspicuously along the trail leading to a fro....
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr....!!!!!!!!!!!!





CiK said:


> Pulled the camera yesterday......found these pics. Hard to tell, but that second picture is him dragging a buck into his truck.
> 
> View attachment 1726372
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726373


blow the pic up its a Chevy 2500 4x4 about 04 to 06 body. the front is the boxy style so not a gmc. i would stick a cam in that tall brush next to where he goes in looks like he uses it quite often


----------



## HOYTMAN37

Kb83 said:


> Yup that 4×4 decal on the back is dead giveaway its a GM truck. Chevy or GMC for sure.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


 Or my '13 ford f-150. lol.......And NO, It isn't me!! LOL


----------



## herronkyle




----------



## Junglekat

Looks to be from the same DNA.They have very bad posture.A product of inbreeding


----------



## Seminole1

Junglekat said:


> Looks to be from the same DNA.They have very bad posture.A product of inbreeding


Judging from the lack of cranial mass you may be correct. Also it could be an early hominid offshoot such as Redneckis Maximus.


----------



## flounderv2

Mdeards9 said:


> View attachment 1754820
> 
> 
> Stole a memory card from my trail cam, but didn't know he was caught on another cam. Nice watch pretty boy kinda looks my neighbors.


My buddy out by London had a card stolen from his camera as well. Wonder if this guy is making his rounds in the area.


----------



## IrregularPulse

DuckExecutioner said:


> Public land but the dudes packing!!
> View attachment 1744207
> View attachment 1744204


So? Nothing wrong with open carry.



buckroar said:


> Not really a trespasser, my friend told his son and his friends to paintball shoot were we hunt. oh well


That's a throw back. Interesting idea that never really took off. I used a warp feed (the side mounted feeder) for about a week before going back to traditional setup back in early 2000's.


----------



## Dukslayer26

Stevie777 said:


> Bodeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne..Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god!!!!! That's a huge bi##h!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy H

rutnstrut said:


> You sound like a trespasser defending one of your own.


Not hardly!


----------



## Mdeards9

Good possibility think I'm going to start boobie trapping mine


----------



## DaneHunter

Mdeards9 said:


> Good possibility think I'm going to start boobie trapping mine


I wonder if you can put a dye bomb in the camera like they do for bank robbers? Just remember you put it there when you go to check your cards....


----------



## jakeeib

Well got my first pic to add to this, guess it could be worse.


----------



## Brook Martin

I am very entertained by this thread! I just went through 67 pages of it haha


----------



## Arkansan07

purcels1 said:


> This guy is not trespassing as it it public ground. But this will make you want to start hunting private ground fast...


"It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again"


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

OMG...that funny...


----------



## BillNH

Are you kidding me.


----------



## Rumil

jakeeib said:


> View attachment 1758205
> Well got my first pic to add to this, guess it could be worse.


Looks like she has a video camera in her hand?


----------



## HOYTMAN37

Arkansan07 said:


> "It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again"


 Thats a sexy bitc..........Ahhhhhh wait............Its a man,,,,,,,man


----------



## korbin

This is awesome. Is it sad that I just spent 2 1/2 hours of my life going through this entire thread, and that I don't regret it at all? Luckily we are slow around here today (work on an ambulance district so it actually IS a good thing) Some of these post are crackin me up.


----------



## missionbowhunt

tresspassers on opening day..


----------



## Stevie777

:lol:...at least he kept his Hat on.


----------



## trkytrack2

missionbowhunt said:


> tresspassers on opening day..
> View attachment 1765949
> View attachment 1765951
> View attachment 1765953


Kids out enjoying a jaunt in the woods. Doughtful there even teens. You never played in the woods when you were a kid?


----------



## readonly




----------



## Invisible Man

*Poachers*

These guys will wreck an area fast.


----------



## Charger5

missionbowhunt said:


> tresspassers on opening day..
> View attachment 1765949
> View attachment 1765951
> View attachment 1765953


I may have had to change my pants if that first picture showed up without them walking in.


----------



## Don_Swazy




----------



## NY911

Don_Swazy said:


> View attachment 1766458


Binos in the hand


----------



## Stevie777

rzr_s said:


> ...but both hands are full and couldn't carry one on the way out anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747545
> View attachment 1747546


I believe this fellow may be up to no good.....What is in the..in fact...who might be in the Bags.???


----------



## BowOgre

Just put camera out last week and forgot to set the date and time.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Don_Swazy said:


> View attachment 1766458


Is that a buck's main beam in the lower left corner of the picture? Maybe he was recovering a deer?


----------



## NY911

Wow...looks like one..LOL


----------



## Azaral

Octoberjohn said:


> Is that a buck's main beam in the lower left corner of the picture? Maybe he was recovering a deer?


Looks like it's just a branch or something. Way too textured to be a deer antler.


----------



## foxtail

Don_Swazy said:


> View attachment 1766458



At first, I thought that sum***** was cutting your fence.


----------



## CootShooter

IrregularPulse said:


> So? Nothing wrong with open carry.
> 
> 
> That's a throw back. Interesting idea that never really took off. I used a warp feed (the side mounted feeder) for about a week before going back to traditional setup back in early 2000's.
> View attachment 1755316


This was my exact setup for a while - e-mag w/warp feed. Played on a college team as a back post guy and threw paint like it was going out of style. Good thing we split the cost of paint with all the team members! 

Our trespassers:


----------



## jzurek

:darkbeer:


----------



## Junglekat

octoberjohn that does look like a mainbeam


----------



## Peacedjc

BOWTECH INSANITY CPX 

373g #70 334fps fast enough


----------



## spec

I am still amazed that trespassers in most of these pics look EXACTLY what one would expect a trespasser to look like.


----------



## Powderhorn

spec said:


> I am still amazed that trespassers in most of these pics look EXACTLY what one would expect a trespasser to look like.


Toothless and pickin' a banjo?


----------



## koi

Drunk nicotine addict who can't make up his mind what he's doing????


----------



## tackscall

koi said:


> Drunk nicotine addict who can't make up his mind what he's doing????
> View attachment 1769397


He forgot his golf clubs


----------



## koi

Last time he passed through he had his soccer ball????????


----------



## tackscall

koi said:


> Last time he passed through he had his soccer ball????????
> View attachment 1769403


Sunglasses at night too. I think I like this guy!


----------



## koi

tackscall said:


> Sunglasses at night too. I think I like this guy!


He's a Master of Disguises no doubt!


----------



## nsbc07

Lol...


drahthaar said:


> these folks kept entering private property i had permission to hunt on, the owner couldn't catch them, finally i said look, "i have these cameras that could probably catch them, maybe get some identifying features, enough to have the sheriff give them a talking too. We just need to set up ir ones, and hope they don't see the cam". 1000 acres of roaded property and somehow, judging from all the tracks, i picked the right road, bingo. The sheriff chewed on them for a while, and the owner showed everyone around the pics, one, to find out if someone knew who they were, and two, so everyone around thinks he has cams out and maybe think twice about tresspassing.


----------



## mainjet

missionbowhunt said:


> tresspassers on opening day..
> View attachment 1765949
> View attachment 1765951
> View attachment 1765953


I would be more concerned with these kids climbing up and falling out of that tree.


----------



## WhacknstackWI

It's a bad problem to have. I just recently got rid of a frequent trespasser last year. Great thread though!


Nate


----------



## Outdoorsman63

tackscall said:


> Sunglasses at night too. I think I like this guy!


The sun never sets on the cool.


----------



## tackscall

Outdoorsman63 said:


> The sun never sets on the cool.


The only people who wear sunglasses inside or at night are blind people and ___holes 😎


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hookedonbow

Got a couple on mines..amazed they didnt the steal the camera


----------



## ronoconn

This genius rode right through our yard, then blazed a trail into the woods. Never have figured out who it was but we suspect one of the neighbors...


----------



## Fantail

ronoconn; look at the bright side, you have a WGI cam that works.


----------



## Stevie777

hookedonbow said:


> Got a couple on mines..amazed they didnt the steal the camera
> View attachment 1771530


I'm surprised they didn't eat it..


----------



## ronoconn

Fantail said:


> ronoconn; look at the bright side, you have a WGI cam that works.


haha, and one that does not. Oh well, I got them out of the discount bin at a local sporting goods store so not out too much $$.


----------



## UncleBoo

This pic was from a few years ago. This is an Ex Mississippi Game Warden, that owned property on both sides of us. I had a run in with him the day before after hunting, because he had placed a storage shed across the property line on our property, so I painted the corner post flo orange, and slapped a no trespassing sign on the door of his storage shed. He stopped me and told me that he better not catch me on his property or there would be hell to pay. Well... he payed hell for this pic since it was 100 yds from the nearest property line.


----------



## berdarien

These are linemen checking the large 6K volt lines that I am hunting off of and my camera is right next to. They just happened to run their gator right though my camera bait pile :S..

When I lived in our farm in Eastern Kentucky poaching and spotlighting/shooting was rampant. I was just laying down to go to bed when I noticed the window kind of brightened up from it's normally pitch black appearance. I jumped up and grabbed the cordless and a rifle and ran to the porch watching to see what happened. I dialed the game warden when I heard the first shot (knew him so called him at home) . He told me he couldn't come and to deal with it as i saw fit. The guy was well known and just hadn't been caught. So I plinked a few at the bed of his truck from about 300 yds and he sped off. It was a beat up 70's 4x4 with mudders on it and I saw him town the next day. Told him who I was and next time i wouldn't be aiming at the bed. It was the last time I ever saw anyone spotlighting my area. (we are known for lots of deer and large ones) .. I guess if you deal with it harshly word gets around. I was much hotter tempered at 19 than I am now and I wouldn't do this again. My family earned our land over a long period and to have someone poach is imo stealing from us. I just won't have it. My uncle has taken down 3 or 4 tree stands in the past 4 years and I feel I have to go down and do something stupid again. Really sucks that people won't respect what is ours.


----------



## Bone&Stone

berdarien said:


> These are linemen checking the large 6K volt lines that I am hunting off of and my camera is right next to. They just happened to run their gator right though my camera bait pile :S..
> 
> When I lived in our farm in Eastern Kentucky poaching and spotlighting/shooting was rampant. I was just laying down to go to bed when I noticed the window kind of brightened up from it's normally pitch black appearance. I jumped up and grabbed the cordless and a rifle and ran to the porch watching to see what happened. I dialed the game warden when I heard the first shot (knew him so called him at home) . He told me he couldn't come and to deal with it as i saw fit. The guy was well known and just hadn't been caught. So I plinked a few at the bed of his truck from about 300 yds and he sped off. It was a beat up 70's 4x4 with mudders on it and I saw him town the next day. Told him who I was and next time i wouldn't be aiming at the bed. It was the last time I ever saw anyone spotlighting my area. (we are known for lots of deer and large ones) .. I guess if you deal with it harshly word gets around. I was much hotter tempered at 19 than I am now and I wouldn't do this again. My family earned our land over a long period and to have someone poach is imo stealing from us. I just won't have it. My uncle has taken down 3 or 4 tree stands in the past 4 years and I feel I have to go down and do something stupid again. Really sucks that people won't respect what is ours.


I'm wondering how you stayed out of jail. 

Poaching aside, you don't own the wildlife. And you cannot prevent linemen from doing their job. It's called an easement and they have every right to be there. 

Sounds to me like you're still a hot head.


----------



## berdarien

I meant to post they do have every right to be there.. As I said they JUST happened to run through my bait pile It's tall grass as you can see so obviously didn't see it. Nah I am not a hot head at all. Just from a different culture than yours obviously..


----------



## arduckaholic

Oh great hippies.... Lol


----------



## IrregularPulse

CootShooter said:


> This was my exact setup for a while - e-mag w/warp feed. Played on a college team as a back post guy and threw paint like it was going out of style. Good thing we split the cost of paint with all the team members!
> 
> Our trespassers:


Ditto. I was back man for Ohio University for a couple years before they started being dominators in the National Collegiate league. Launched paint with an old school Matrix. Miss that gun so much.



koi said:


> Drunk nicotine addict who can't make up his mind what he's doing????
> View attachment 1769397


He's doing it all! Living the dream!



koi said:


> Last time he passed through he had his soccer ball????????
> View attachment 1769403


And the rifle.



Stevie777 said:


> I'm surprised they didn't eat it..


Ha!

I plan on putting some cameras up this winter or next spring (when i can afford them). I expect to catch some trespassers on some land that I'm trespassing no  (I have permission so not really trespassing).


----------



## hookedonbow

I was thinking I will take my sticks and hang the camera up real high to catch these trespassers again. For now I have removed the camera, cant afford to loose it.


----------



## smoothie7

I would have pictures of the tresspassers on our property if they hadn't noticed the trail cam and stole it


----------



## doulos

I dont have a trail camera. But dont those security boxes work?. Im just asking because a number of people here responding have lost their cameras to theft and I haven't heard any mention of them. Although i have not read every post in this thread.


----------



## WhacknstackWI

They work to a point. If someone cuts your cable/ chain/ lock, well then you're screwed lol.


Nate


----------



## doulos

At least it would make it tougher for those thieving fools


----------



## Billy H

berdarien said:


> He told me he couldn't come and to deal with it as i saw fit. The guy was well known and just hadn't been caught. So I plinked a few at the bed of his truck from about 300 yds and he sped off. It was a beat up 70's 4x4 with mudders on it and I saw him town the next day. Told him who I was and next time i wouldn't be aiming at the bed. .


 You could see the bed of his truck at night at 300 yards? Not buying it,, and if you really did shoot in someone's direction at night I think you need to reassess who the knucklehead of this tall tale is.


----------



## berdarien

I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


----------



## WhacknstackWI

Amen brother.....


Nate


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

berdarien said:


> I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


----------



## Gremlinsrus

Just looking for some simple advice.. I have permission to hunt on some private land that isn't crazy large. I have found 2 stands on either ends of the property. One is a permanent structure! the other is a hang on and climbing sticks. I have spoken to the land owner about the permanent one but have not said anything yet (recently discovered while still hunting) about the other. My thoughts...

1. I don't care to get shot
2. Take the stand down and leave it there with a note..
3. Take the stand down and take the stand to the land owner..
4. just leave a note.

Any suggestions I might make to the landowner?


----------



## DaneHunter

Just leave a note. The stand may not even be used. Ive got a half a dozen stands on the property I hunt and I don't think anyone has used them in years, and they still look in good condition, so who knows how old they are.


----------



## Billy H

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> View attachment 1773556


They walk among us! Scary isn't it.


----------



## Bone&Stone

berdarien said:


> I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


Unless you bought them at auction and erected a high fence then they are not your animals. They belong to the public, and managed by the state.


----------



## jace

berdarien said:


> I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


idiot post of the day, right here folks


----------



## WVohioFAN

berdarien said:


> I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


What's alarming is that this person is allowed to walk among us..... unsupervised.


----------



## Yichi

berdarien said:


> ... We try and do what we think is right...


You thought wrong...


----------



## TheTracker

berdarien said:


> I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


Well that would be murder, Anyway you slice it. Unless the poacher is hurting another person you are not allowed to use deadly force against them. You'll lose that battle everytime in court.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clark9312

berdarien said:


> I meant to post they do have every right to be there.. As I said they JUST happened to run through my bait pile It's tall grass as you can see so obviously didn't see it. Nah I am not a hot head at all. Just from a different culture than yours obviously..


what part of east ky are you from?


----------



## miklacic

"I wear my sunglasses at night so I can..."



tackscall said:


> The only people who wear sunglasses inside or at night are blind people and ___holes 😎
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tackscall

miklacic said:


> "I wear my sunglasses at night so I can..."


Lol


----------



## Powhatan

miklacic said:


> "I wear my sunglasses at night so I can..."


Gentlemen, I draw a line in the sand with Cory Hart. I won the freakin' 4-H talent contest in 5th grade in Amherst Co., VA, lip-singing that tune... White denim jeans and white denim jacket, and... oh, yeah... lots of 4th grade chicks.


----------



## darin1004

can't find any on my computer, but have a few "winners" on mine. I'll have to hunt them up.


----------



## The Phantom

Al a lock or lock box does is keeps an honest man honest. If someone wants it bad enough they will get it.





doulos said:


> I dont have a trail camera. But dont those security boxes work?. Im just asking because a number of people here responding have lost their cameras to theft and I haven't heard any mention of them. Although i have not read every post in this thread.


----------



## Junglekat

Maybe his future is so bright he gotta wear shades.Just say'in


----------



## tackscall

Powhatan said:


> Gentlemen, I draw a line in the sand with Cory Hart. I won the freakin' 4-H talent contest in 5th grade in Amherst Co., VA, lip-singing that tune... White denim jeans and white denim jacket, and... oh, yeah... lots of 4th grade chicks.


Did you beat Derek Huff and his friends doing "Ice Ice Baby"?


----------



## mathews goat

I just went through this entire thread. Awesome and funny. But what is it about people not understanding private property? Thank God for modern trail cams. Hopefully this will keep some people honest.


----------



## Onza

koi said:


> Last time he passed through he had his soccer ball????????
> View attachment 1769403


I can see it now....."Come on son, I'll show you how we bait them sea lions...."


----------



## IowaDeerHunter2

Rumil said:


> Looks like she has a video camera in her hand?


There going to film an outdoor nature of love scene! To be released on pay preview! Lmao!


----------



## 1Hunter

One fat slob!


----------



## 618killer

the problem with society Is people like the guy saying its right to kill someone for that haha


----------



## Stevie777

Is that his washing he has with him...I'd hate to see the size of his Tighty Whities.


----------



## DRock

Here is a Massachusetts trespasser who ended up turning my cam away from my bait, turned it off, and then proceeded to post "No Trespassing" signs in the general area when he doesn't own the land. The landowner said he has no idea who he is so I guess I will just wait and see if he turns up during hunting season.


----------



## Nosdog2

1Hunter said:


> One fat slob!


Looks to be picking apples.


----------



## NY911

Dey see me mowin'..................Dey Hatin'............LOL

2 kids riding tandem on a lawn tractor...


----------



## BLan

NY911 said:


> Dey see me mowin'..................Dey Hatin'............LOL
> 
> 2 kids riding tandem on a lawn tractor...


Is the Bobby Boucher and Vicky Vallencourt?


----------



## tmorelli

BLan said:


> Is the Bobby Boucher and Vicky Vallencourt?


She she she she showed me her boobies.....and I liked it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowhunter536

This would be why I haven't seen deer on my cameras lately


----------



## Duramax05blk

ronoconn said:


> This genius rode right through our yard, then blazed a trail into the woods. Never have figured out who it was but we suspect one of the neighbors...
> 
> View attachment 1771595


Look for a neighbor with a 96-2003 ish polaris sportsman :thumbs_up


----------



## stillern

Well done on the waterboy reference!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shortstrider

best thread I have seen on here for years.... found great humor lol...... kudos!


----------



## ksgobbler

berdarien said:


> I don't care what you buy. It was quite easy to see the bed since you had tail lights and a huge spotlight pointing out of the passenger side. The way I was raised was obviously different than yours. We don't stand by idly when something happens. We try and do what we think is right. It is better to ask forgiveness then permission. Also I said I was much younger and probably wouldn't deal with it quite the same way today. Btw, if I had shot the man who was poaching and killing my animals...... Oh well..


That's what you think now. Local guy did something similar and caught one of the kids in the head. Have fun hunting from prison. You'll be the one getting "arrowed"


----------



## trkytrack2

HOYTINIT said:


> Caught this guy not to long ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243


Hell......that's Barry!


----------



## James Vee




----------



## DonMatzeder

trkytrack2 said:


> Hell......that's Barry!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1485243

Now that looks like someone that needs to be in jail.....


----------



## GR82DRV

Doesn't anyone walk anymore? Does owning an ATV grant special trespass privilege?

I've long thought that ATVs have made too many hunters lazy and certainly less stealthy, but they look like an absolute boon to trespassers on this thread.


----------



## Hypertec

baz77 said:


> Sadly my 3rd contribution to this thread...


Heck of a camera to pick up movement that far away! My Cuddeback won't take a pick unless you get 3 feet from it...will never buy another one.


----------



## tackscall

trkytrack2 said:


> Hell......that's Barry!


Rockin' the jacket of his favorite sports team! From which he couldn't name a single player...


----------



## BP1992

Fantail said:


> ronoconn; look at the bright side, you have a WGI cam that works.


But look at the quality of the picture!


----------



## James Vee

Two days in a row. Awesome.


----------



## koi

Who he be?


----------



## tackscall

koi said:


> View attachment 1784017
> View attachment 1784016
> Who he be?


Lol that guy shouldn't be too hard to identify. He travels with a curious monkey


----------



## tmorelli

koi, I'd say you better leave that ol hillbilly's still alone.


----------



## rutnstrut

James Vee said:


> Two days in a row. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1783873


Best set up on them now while they are in a pattern


----------



## TravisJS

Went to check camera and noticed that my plot looked shi#$y, After a number of years I was able to establish it only to have these tresspassers destroy it in a week, a month before the rut.


----------



## hawkdriver55

TravisJS said:


> View attachment 1784230
> 
> 
> Went to check camera and noticed that my plot looked shi#$y, After a number of years I was able to establish it only to have these tresspassers destroy it in a week, a month before the rut.


Looks like lamb chops for years if you catch them.


----------



## Renoone

TravisJS said:


> View attachment 1784230
> 
> 
> Went to check camera and noticed that my plot looked shi#$y, After a number of years I was able to establish it only to have these tresspassers destroy it in a week, a month before the rut.


Baaaaaaaastards!


----------



## ironman_gq

I'd be calling the farm and complaining. Unless you are in an open range area they should be contained to the land owned by the farmer


----------



## BLan

koi said:


> View attachment 1784017
> View attachment 1784016
> Who he be?


Daniel Boone blasing the trail through Tenn. once again.


----------



## lavazhole

DeWitt IL anyone know this chode????

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLan

lavazhole said:


> DeWitt IL anyone know this chode????
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Chode? not quit, doesn't fit the definition. Douche Bag maybe. LOL


----------



## Cotton-Eye

:thumbs_up


----------



## ak47tim

James Vee said:


> Two days in a row. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1783873


Looks like an akita maybe?


----------



## Lama

Like this thing that was running around for hours barking and chasing deer.





















We know who's it is.........it's been years since it got loose..........have to see if it keeps happening.


----------



## koi

*Forgot about this one...*









He needed to talk to my stepson over some papers served by American Express.


----------



## hitman846

TravisJS said:


> View attachment 1784230
> 
> 
> Went to check camera and noticed that my plot looked shi#$y, After a number of years I was able to establish it only to have these tresspassers destroy it in a week, a month before the rut.


I love Gyros :hungry:


----------



## nebraskaz71

Got Napoleon Dynamite and his friends on my camera, this is a solid mile back in heavy woods. No clue where they came from.


----------



## gtsum2

^^^^hahaha...good stuff!


----------



## koi

Obviously this poacher (not on my property) thinks there is some good shark fishing down in the neighbor's 1/2 acre frog pond. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## river drifter

nebraskaz71 said:


> Got Napoleon Dynamite and his friends on my camera, this is a solid mile back in heavy woods. No clue where they came from.


Wow, dude does really look like Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## koi

Or is he using that big fishing pole to snag ***** out of trees during the full moon?????? :wacko:


----------



## skippyturtle

it appears he is talking to someone else and pointing the direction.


----------



## snake1127

nebraskaz71 said:


> Got Napoleon Dynamite and his friends on my camera, this is a solid mile back in heavy woods. No clue where they came from.



LOL, His face is [email protected]#$!!!!LOL


----------



## lavazhole

lavazhole said:


> DeWitt IL anyone know this chode????
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Got a lead....turns out I think I know him as my wife took his family pictures!

Pulling the card this weekend...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

koi said:


> Obviously this poacher (not on my property) thinks there is some good shark fishing down in the neighbor's 1/2 acre frog pond. :set1_rolf2:


How much you wanna bet that beer bottle is still on the property? F*#@ing worthless poaching trespasser scumbags!


----------



## Bucket Head

I got this guy on camera walking down the field road.



Then 12 min later he walking back through with 3 more. (4th guy is behind the guy on the right, you can just see legs.)
Out and about 12:30ish on a Monday


----------



## OkieDude

I apologize for the quality. The camera was set to video mode so this is just a screen grab of the first frame.

And no, I don't have cattle. 









This shows the camera (strapped to large tree at center right) that got him as he went past my hang on stand.








I try to imagine what that thing sounded like coming thru the woods from BEHIND me.

A friend asked me where I thought it was going. My answer: Anywhere it wanted to.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Are you gonna harvest that spike or let him grow another year?


----------



## cmhall14

Teaching his grandson right...trespassing.:angry:


----------



## TwoOver

nebraskaz71 said:


> Got Napoleon Dynamite and his friends on my camera, this is a solid mile back in heavy woods. No clue where they came from.


Tina you fat lard....come get some DINNER!


----------



## OkieDude

WhacknstackWI said:


> They work to a point. If someone cuts your cable/ chain/ lock, well then you're screwed lol.
> 
> 
> Nate


I do agree that chains, cables, locks and even security boxes are only going to discourage lazy thieves. I have a friend whose camera was the recipient of multiple close range shotgun shots. The cable did hold although the memory card was a complete loss. It was during dove season when it happened.

I keep a little 2ft aluminum ladder stashed under a pile of leaves out on my land for some of my camera locations. I hang em high enough off the ground so that I cannot quite touch it without the ladder.

This seems to keep the camera up out of the field of view of most people who are not actually looking for a camera. I have to tilt each camera down a little but I think it actually helps my older cameras trigger more quickly.

I don't do this with cameras that are placed at a stand or feeder. I figure someone will look around much more closely at those locations.

I caught a poacher walking down one of my trails with a rifle in his hand the day *before* rifle season in 2009 using this method. I will dig up that pic and post it here sometime.

It turned out to be a friend of a distant family member. They both have been banned from my property ever since.


----------



## OkieDude

The 2009 Gun season in Oklahoma was from Nov. 21 to Dec. 6.









I had no idea who these people were when I first saw these pictures. I emailed them out to all my friends and family.

It turned out to be my step-father's son, his daughter (my stepfather's granddaughter) and his son's best friend.

My stepfather was furious. Not only were they out there without permission, with a rifle the day before the season started, but they came back opening morning, granddaughter in tow with no hunter orange on.








The real kick in the nuts was that my stepfather had called his son and asked him to come down and go rifle hunting with him but he said that he couldn't make it that year. That he was busy or something.















They never saw the camera.


----------



## Stevie777

OkieDude...Who's Land is it...Your's or your Stepfathers?


----------



## OkieDude

100% mine. The bank doesn't even own a piece of it any more. Paid it off in 2009.


----------



## DonMatzeder

prosecute


----------



## lavazhole

Ok here's a high resolution....

Dewitt, IL area....

$5 reward for a name...


----------



## Rkhunter01

dahusker said:


> View attachment 1719452
> View attachment 1719453
> 
> Just posted these to a couple other sites. Returned from my deployment to Afghanistan, check my cameras and find this stooge. Eastern SD, nobody in the area knows him and there is a reward. Eastern SD or Western Minnesota bowmen, anyone know this clown? Date is correct, looks like a young mid to late 20's kid.



Almost looks like an outline of a state on the cap. Might narrow it down maybe they are a hunting group on facebook or something


----------



## compoundchaos

tn_huntress said:


>


No wonder he doesn't have a shirt on... Its 103 deg


----------



## koi

Last week some nutcase 21 year old showed up a little after noon at the back door. I answered the door and he said, "I look stupid don't I" talking about himself. He didn't appear to be intoxicated or strung out on some type of drug. Said he needed a ride to go see his daughter. I asked where she lived and he said he'd forgotten. It was a windy cool day, and he kept pointing to the sky saying Mother Nature is paying us back for sinning. I asked where he lived, he said down the road but forgot which house. I quickly escorted him down the driveway, watched him get out of sight then tried to call my nearest neighbor. Couldn't get him to answer the phone, so I walked on down, couldn't get him to come to the door either. A little while later a county deputy came up the hill. I didn't get the cops pic because I'd already pulled the card and hadn't re-inserted it yet. He said the kid had knocked on about every door between here and the highway which is almost a mile. Cop didn't know if he was a drug addict or just looney. Offered to email a picture of the kid to the sheriff's dept. but he said it wasn't necessary.

Next day I went and saw my neighbor I'd missed the day before. He said the kid knocked on his front door and said he was hunting a place to die. Didn't say much else, just stared in into the sky a few minutes then asked my neighbor if he'd seen his hammer. He went on down to another neighbor's house and was promptly run off with a shotgun. I found out the kid's name, he's from a long line of crazies. Two car loads of cops ran up and down the road a couple hours looking for him.


----------



## koi

Just checked my Moultrie and found this trespasser pic. At first I thought he/she was a bear. A bear was spotted in the neighborhood a couple months ago but I've never gotten it on camera.


----------



## koi

Checked the Covert again a few minutes ago, the lunatic hasn't been back but here's two more pics from Oct 23, 2013 @ 12:42 pm as I walked him down the hill. If he's looking for a place to die he's found the right neighborhood.


----------



## Stevie777

Scary....I'd be sleeping with a Loaded something or other until they catch this one.


----------



## koi

Stevie777 said:


> Scary....I'd be sleeping with a Loaded something or other until they catch this one.


 He's definitely in the wrong neighborhood to keep up with these shenanigans. There are at least 3 correctional officers who live between here and the highway and two others who are retired along with some other folks he doesn't want to mess with. If he'd went walking these roads after 5 pm he'd be in jeopardy. Doubt if he comes back.


----------



## Quiet Dead




----------



## nebraskaz71

Picking corn today and some random guy popped outta my hunting grounds about 200 yards in front of me dressed head to toe in bright red, ran down the fence line and dissapeared before I could get there. Thats like the 6th random on that ground in the past week and its in the middle of no where...


----------



## koi

nebraskaz71 said:


> Picking corn today and some random guy popped outta my hunting grounds about 200 yards in front of me dressed head to toe in bright red, ran down the fence line and dissapeared before I could get there. Thats like the 6th random on that ground in the past week and its in the middle of no where...


Nebraskaz reckon it wasn't this guy celebrating Halloween a little early?


----------



## outwrage1

Don't recognize him but a year ago we had a pos trespasser. One week before gun season. Turned out being an plain clothed warden scouting for bait !! We are one county over. How close are u to the park??




lavazhole said:


> Ok here's a high resolution....
> 
> Dewitt, IL area....
> 
> $5 reward for a name...


----------



## lavazhole

outwrage1 said:


> Don't recognize him but a year ago we had a pos trespasser. One week before gun season. Turned out being an plain clothed warden scouting for bait !! We are one county over. How close are u to the park??


We are adjacent to it...we get a lot of guys walking over from the park.


----------



## nebraskaz71

koi said:


> Nebraskaz reckon it wasn't this guy celebrating Halloween a little early?


lol i wouldnt be quite so mad if it was


----------



## Kick them up

I got several Hmoung on camera and am trying to go thru the proper channels to resolve but the GW and Sheriff think it is no big deal


----------



## Kick them up

Pic 2


----------



## WVDXT

This woman is 1/2 mile passed the first gate with posted signs every where .
Got her on camera and brother was there in no time she was like a ghost ... 
And it was raining pretty hard when she was there..


----------



## Stevie777

Kick’em Up;1068520157 said:


> I got several Hmoung on camera and am trying to go thru the proper channels to resolve but the GW and Sheriff think it is no big deal
> View attachment 1793938


What they Carrying...Looks like Garbage..?


----------



## Square_Dancer

Looks like a 50lbs. mineral block right there!


----------



## Corona

Funny picture, so I'm not mad!


----------



## Kick them up

Stevie777 said:


> What they Carrying...Looks like Garbage..?


We believe they were mushroom hunting for Oyster mushrooms.


----------



## Kick them up

Square_Dancer said:


> Looks like a 50lbs. mineral block right there!


Yep a mineral block that was being hit by this guy until they showed up


----------



## stillern

koi said:


> Checked the Covert again a few minutes ago, the lunatic hasn't been back but here's two more pics from Oct 23, 2013 @ 12:42 pm as I walked him down the hill. If he's looking for a place to die he's found the right neighborhood.


Looks like he needs some assistance. I doubt anyone will look for him...


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

If this is in Michigan, he's needs a little orange but I guess if you are trespassing you can't be announcing your presence.



Corona said:


> Funny picture, so I'm not mad!
> View attachment 1794055


----------



## ironman_gq

nebraskaz71 said:


> Picking corn today and some random guy popped outta my hunting grounds about 200 yards in front of me dressed head to toe in bright red, ran down the fence line and dissapeared before I could get there. Thats like the 6th random on that ground in the past week and its in the middle of no where...


Keep your eyes open for something suspicious going on, I know in my neck of the woods its not that uncommon to find meth labs in the woods during the warmer months and the people running them are lunatics, lots of people have been chased off with guns and or shot at just for walking through their own property.


----------



## skippyturtle

Double Lung 'Em said:


> If this is in Michigan, he's needs a little orange but I guess if you are trespassing you can't be announcing your presence.


cant have the orange showing with the house in the background!


----------



## koi

Stevie777 said:


> What they Carrying...Looks like Garbage..?


I think they're picking up aluminum cans for recycling LOL.


----------



## Stevie777

koi said:


> I think they're picking up aluminum cans for recycling LOL.


Whatever it is it looks kinda Heavy....certainly not Aluminum Cans, and if it's Mushrooms, it's a Helluva lot of Mushrooms...I think it's a Body...they appear to walk in with it, but leave empty handed. I would be searching for a Shallow grave... if the Arse Cheeks are sticking up above the soil, at least you got somewhere to park your bike. :wink:


----------



## NY911

BIG doggie....LOL


----------



## tazman7

Stevie777 said:


> Whatever it is it looks kinda Heavy....certainly not Aluminum Cans, and if it's Mushrooms, it's a Helluva lot of Mushrooms...I think it's a Body...they appear to walk in with it, but leave empty handed. I would be searching for a Shallow grave... if the Arse Cheeks are sticking up above the soil, at least you got somewhere to park your bike. :wink:


Now that's funny!


----------



## Fruecrue

NY911 said:


> BIG doggie....LOL


Looks like a Great Pyrenees. I'd bet you hear a low loud bark every ten minutes or so in the area.


----------



## NY911

Fruecrue said:


> Looks like a Great Pyrenees. I'd bet you hear a low loud bark every ten minutes or so in the area.


Nope...not at all.


----------



## nebraskaz71

ironman_gq said:


> Keep your eyes open for something suspicious going on, I know in my neck of the woods its not that uncommon to find meth labs in the woods during the warmer months and the people running them are lunatics, lots of people have been chased off with guns and or shot at just for walking through their own property.


Going for a walk in the woods tmrw to put up no tresspassing signs, taking machete with me in case lol


----------



## James Vee

Fruecrue said:


> Looks like a Great Pyrenees. I'd bet you hear a low loud bark every ten minutes or so in the area.


You got my vote.


----------



## np205

^^
I thought so too, used to have one


----------



## skippyturtle

Fruecrue said:


> Looks like a Great Pyrenees. I'd bet you hear a low loud bark every ten minutes or so in the area.


yep and they are not small doggies lol.


----------



## esoxangler.bk

Well no picture of this guy today but caught him first hand. This afternoon. I was in a stand close to my house and which is also close to the road, shooting at my glendel ore rut target. I had moved the target out to 40 yards and apparently you can see that portion of my field from the road and low and behold a guy stopped and for out of his truck. He then proceeded to sneakily make his way through the saplings to the field edge. Needless to say he was stunned when I asked him what he was doing while I was up in my stand 20' up in a pine. Needless to say he won't be back around my place doing that.


----------



## Doubleshot75

Here's one from Missouri, near Mexico, MO. We're still trying to identify him, so if you know who it is please let me know.

Thanks,

DS75


----------



## Cd24747

This guy was on my camera literally seconds before I approached the camera. It was dark and windy so I never saw him or heard him. I actually had no idea that he was there until I pulled the card and watched the video. He must've hid when he saw me coming.


----------



## Buckem

^^What kind of 6 pack did ya get?


----------



## snake1127

buckem said:


> ^^what kind of 6 pack did ya get?



lmao.


----------



## Cd24747

Never got one. I saw that after I posted so I took it out of the pic. Lol


----------



## jraak96

Got these guys yesterday. Property is posted every 25 yards all the way around. You would think someone could read Clearly visible big yellow signs that say POSTED no trespassing! ticks me off! right durrin the rut to! there go all the bucks for the next week.


----------



## NY911

Two people on horses...


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

Cd24747 said:


> This guy was on my camera literally seconds before I approached the camera. It was dark and windy so I never saw him or heard him. I actually had no idea that he was there until I pulled the card and watched the video. He must've hid when he saw me coming.


That's just plain creepy!


----------



## Mapes

jraak96 said:


> View attachment 1799798
> View attachment 1799803
> Got these guys yesterday. Property is posted every 25 yards all the way around. You would think someone could read Clearly visible big yellow signs that say POSTED no trespassing! ticks me off! right durrin the rut to! there go all the bucks for the next week.


To be honest. The bottom pic looks like. Me! I havent been in the woods since sunday and in barry/allegan counties. Even my wife said it looks like me


----------



## Mapes

It's not me. I don't trespass and I don't know the other guy lol


----------



## Cotton-Eye




----------



## jraak96

hahah oh good! im pretty ticked off. These guys apparently shot another deer.. yes another deer.. this week and cant find it. Second time in the past 2 weeks they have shot deer and not found them. First was a 6 pt that i still have on camera. looks like a perfect shot but deer seems to be fine. defiantly a rage hit if its still walking around  i actually talked to the DNR tonight.. and they said to shoot them if i ever catch em. so that sounds good to me! they gave me their card and said to call if i ever run into them again! hope they dont keep screwin up my best spot!


----------



## Stevie777

jraak96 said:


> hahah oh good! im pretty ticked off. These guys apparently shot another deer.. yes another deer.. this week and cant find it. Second time in the past 2 weeks they have shot deer and not found them. First was a 6 pt that i still have on camera. looks like a perfect shot but deer seems to be fine. defiantly a rage hit if its still walking around  i actually talked to the DNR tonight.. *and they said to shoot them if i ever catch em*. so that sounds good to me! they gave me their card and said to call if i ever run into them again! hope they dont keep screwin up my best spot!


I hope they were joking..


----------



## CootShooter

Stevie777 said:


> I hope they were joking..


That's how those DNR types roll in Michigan. They figure if you leave one dead poacher hanging at your front gate the rest will think twice before entering.


----------



## Luke M

CootShooter said:


> That's how those DNR types roll in Michigan. They figure if you leave one dead poacher hanging at your front gate the rest will think twice before entering.


:thumbs_up I think all the DNR should think this way!!


----------



## bigsiouxriver

Here is my contribution check out the times.









Here he is lost about a mile in to the timber check out the time again this is still the same day.









When we found him he was begging us to show him out it was hot that day. Here is the sheriff talking to him









Here is the sheriff carting him off to jail.









I don't think we will have anymore trouble with him it sounds like he will be in jail for a long time.


----------



## crockett

Nice weed plants in the "little meadow".......maybe he was looking for some smoke? :wink:


----------



## bearleft

^^^^ I was thinking it was photoshopped,not so sure.


----------



## Dblstufttaco

crockett said:


> Nice weed plants in the "little meadow".......maybe he was looking for some smoke? :wink:


Lol. I thought the same thing...


----------



## beargrizzly

bigsiouxriver said:


> Here is my contribution check out the times.
> 
> View attachment 1801514
> 
> 
> Here he is lost about a mile in to the timber check out the time again this is still the same day.
> 
> View attachment 1801515
> 
> 
> When we found him he was begging us to show him out it was hot that day. Here is the sheriff talking to him
> 
> View attachment 1801517
> 
> 
> Here is the sheriff carting him off to jail.
> 
> View attachment 1801521
> 
> 
> I don't think we will have anymore trouble with him it sounds like he will be in jail for a long time.


Nice Cannabis plants...


----------



## beargrizzly

Here are my pictures. The farmer did not even know who this guy was, so if you are on here let me know.


----------



## jim p

Was the guy growing a few plants on your property?


----------



## bigsiouxriver

No, he was looking for a place to fish. I never noticed the weed when I was looking threw the pictures it grows wild all over the place here.


----------



## beargrizzly

A fishing hole surrounded by Cannabis...huh sounds like fishing was the cover maybe


----------



## CootShooter

bigsiouxriver said:


> .


Ummm... Yeah.


----------



## JBudz

Those are hemp plants, not the kinda that get you stoned. They grow like crazy around my area too.


----------



## 09blackonblack

beargrizzly said:


> View attachment 1801611
> View attachment 1801612
> 
> 
> Here are my pictures. The farmer did not even know who this guy was, so if you are on here let me know.


in my best rodney carrington queer voice, "heyy guys, lets go hunting!"


----------



## Stevie777

JBudz said:


> Those are hemp plants, not the kinda that get you stoned. They grow like crazy around my area too.


you just need to know how to cultivate them properly.. :wink:


----------



## Powhatan

09blackonblack said:


> in my best rodney carrington queer voice, "heyy guys, lets go hunting!"


HA! I love Rodney Carrington, and can totally hear that. Maybe this guy is Fred... And, Fred's a'ridin Fred, Fred's ridin' Fred...


----------



## Powhatan

JBudz said:


> Those are hemp plants, not the kinda that get you stoned. They grow like crazy around my area too.


Is that a fact, J_*Budz*_?

Nothing to see here folks... Move along... Just trying to make some nice hemp rope... 

Heeee! I wanna go huntin' where you guys go huntin'.


----------



## newview

beargrizzly said:


> View attachment 1801611
> View attachment 1801612
> 
> 
> Here are my pictures. The farmer did not even know who this guy was, so if you are on here let me know.


Sort of looks like Tickle from Moonshiners.


----------



## beargrizzly

newview said:


> Sort of looks like Tickle from Moonshiners.


Could be Tickle but there's no moonshine or beer in his hand


----------



## Maxemus

Let's help identify this individual in an attempt to avoid an arrest.


----------



## WRMorrison

The skipper from Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Kenny Borel

It's Archie Bunker!!


Maxemus said:


> Let's help identify this individual in an attempt to avoid an arrest.


----------



## itallushrt

Stevie777 said:


> you just need to know how to cultivate them properly.. :wink:


Uh, no. Two different species.


----------



## Stevie777

itallushrt said:


> Uh, no. Two different species.


Never heard of Skunk Weed.


----------



## itallushrt

Stevie777 said:


> Never heard of Skunk Weed.


THC content in feral hemp is probably around 0-2 percent. Industrial hemp in Canada is 0.3 percent or less, and better commercial varieties of medicinal cannabis are up to 25 percent. Don't buy the argument that 1 percent THC in hemp is enough to get high, because industrial hemp also has high CBD (cannabidiol, a cannabinoid in hemp) that is essentially a THC antagonist. More CBD means the THC is less effective, and hemp is highest in CBD and medicinal is lowest. So even if there is 1 percent THC in hemp, the CBD makes it useless to smoke. As for extracting the THC from hemp: why bother? If you can buy pot (even in your jail) for as low as $100/oz., why try and extract it at great cost and hassle? Just go down to the local park and buy real pot and save the inconvenience. It's much like saying only people over 21 can buy potatoes, since kids might make vodka out of it!


----------



## Stevie777

itallushrt said:


> THC content in feral hemp is probably around 0-2 percent. Industrial hemp in Canada is 0.3 percent or less, and better commercial varieties of medicinal cannabis are up to 25 percent. Don't buy the argument that 1 percent THC in hemp is enough to get high, because industrial hemp also has high CBD (cannabidiol, a cannabinoid in hemp) that is essentially a THC antagonist. More CBD means the THC is less effective, and hemp is highest in CBD and medicinal is lowest. So even if there is 1 percent THC in hemp, the CBD makes it useless to smoke. As for extracting the THC from hemp: why bother? If you can buy pot (even in your jail) for as low as $100/oz., why try and extract it at great cost and hassle? Just go down to the local park and buy real pot and save the inconvenience. It's much like saying only people over 21 can buy potatoes, since kids might make vodka out of it!


You seem to know your stuff so i'll back off now.. :embarres:


----------



## JBudz

itallushrt said:


> THC content in feral hemp is probably around 0-2 percent. Industrial hemp in Canada is 0.3 percent or less, and better commercial varieties of medicinal cannabis are up to 25 percent. Don't buy the argument that 1 percent THC in hemp is enough to get high, because industrial hemp also has high CBD (cannabidiol, a cannabinoid in hemp) that is essentially a THC antagonist. More CBD means the THC is less effective, and hemp is highest in CBD and medicinal is lowest. So even if there is 1 percent THC in hemp, the CBD makes it useless to smoke. As for extracting the THC from hemp: why bother? If you can buy pot (even in your jail) for as low as $100/oz., why try and extract it at great cost and hassle? Just go down to the local park and buy real pot and save the inconvenience. It's much like saying only people over 21 can buy potatoes, since kids might make vodka out of it!


Preach it brotha! But $100/oz? Not these days. As for the CBD in medical being useless, that's actually false. That is one of the biggest properties sought after in medical marijuana. High CBD and low THC is best for medicinal, if your truly after the medicinal use. CBD's are PROVEN. If anyone has a few extra minutes, and is honestly interested, look up the strain charolettes web. It's made for a young girl who HAD ~50 seizures a day. After using a medication made o the extracted CBD's, she has close to 0!!!!!! Not the first case for this either. Ok, I'm done, back to the sleezy trespassers!!!


----------



## James Vee

More trespasser pics, less dope talk.


----------



## JBudz

James Vee said:


> More trespasser pics, less dope talk.


Post em then........


----------



## itallushrt

Stevie777 said:


> You seem to know your stuff so i'll back off now.. :embarres:





JBudz said:


> Preach it brotha! But $100/oz? Not these days. As for the CBD in medical being useless, that's actually false. That is one of the biggest properties sought after in medical marijuana. High CBD and low THC is best for medicinal, if your truly after the medicinal use. CBD's are PROVEN. If anyone has a few extra minutes, and is honestly interested, look up the strain charolettes web. It's made for a young girl who HAD ~50 seizures a day. After using a medication made o the extracted CBD's, she has close to 0!!!!!! Not the first case for this either. Ok, I'm done, back to the sleezy trespassers!!!


Not my words. I plagiarized that from THIS link. I will say that back in the day I was a serious stoner. Then I grew up and got paranoid. Now I'm a drunk like everyone else.


----------



## N7XW

itallushrt said:


> Not my words. I plagiarized that from THIS link. I will say that back in the day I was a serious stoner. Then I grew up and got paranoid. Now I'm a drunk like everyone else.


:lol3:

Something to be said for honesty I guess. :set1_applaud:


----------



## skippyturtle

itallushrt said:


> Not my words. I plagiarized that from THIS link. I will say that back in the day I was a serious stoner. Then I grew up and got paranoid. Now I'm a drunk like everyone else.



you forgot to stand up and state your name first.


----------



## acsoa12

James Vee said:


> More trespasser pics, less dope talk.


Agreed


----------



## BigEv6

*Thieves*

Hunt 120 acres of family property and 7000 acres of hunting club land. The family property is no good anymore. We caught giant bucks on camera. Absolute giants. Started to see te neighbors dogs. Soon, the broke down the fence and road a Polaris buggy in. Stole 3 ladder stands and 4 cameras. 

Set up a camera as a bait camera. In a tree 15 feet off, we put a camera 20 feet up aiming at the bait camera. They took the one and shot the other. I have no clue how they saw this camera. Almost impossible. All in all, we are down a good bit of money to them. 

Very frustrating, especially as a 15 year old that hunts on a neighborhood grass cutting business budget. Can't stand scum like this.


----------



## readonly

I had a cam stolen from this spot a couple weeks ago. Put another one up and brushed it in better. I had a feeling the thief would be back:




Got 6 pics of them....turned the pics over to law enforcement this morning. Hopefully can at least get them for trespassing.


----------



## Stevie777

readonly said:


> I had a cam stolen from this spot a couple weeks ago. Put another one up and brushed it in better. I had a feeling the thief would be back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 6 pics of them....turned the pics over to law enforcement this morning. Hopefully can at least get them for trespassing.


I think the rod is just for effect....I see no bags or bait boxes or rod rest etc. Maybe they think one spinner is all you need.


----------



## killahog

They probably stole the pole but could'ent find the tackle. Not being racist but they are after all trespassing .


----------



## idahoabow

We keep a small portion of our corn field for picking corn, the rest has already been chopped for silage.... people will walk a mile and a half through the desert to sneak into the field. I installed a couple cams on top of our irrigation pivots. these guys passed no less than 7 "no trespassing" signs and had to step over one to get into the field. One of the hunters has a belt of 25 shells on and 10 more on his sling... Idaho doesn't have that many pheasants in the entire state!


----------



## readonly

readonly said:


> I had a cam stolen from this spot a couple weeks ago. Put another one up and brushed it in better. I had a feeling the thief would be back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 6 pics of them....turned the pics over to law enforcement this morning. Hopefully can at least get them for trespassing.


Alright so I just caught one of these D-bags.....walked up on me while I was in the stand with a hammer in his hand.....clearly going to steal the camera he was looking at when this pic was taken, which is in front of the stand I was just sitting in. I talked to him for 5 minutes during which time he changed his story several time. He left the property and I came back and called law enforcement. There trying to find him right now.


----------



## UncleBoo

nebraskaz71 said:


> got napoleon dynamite and his friends on my camera, this is a solid mile back in heavy woods. No clue where they came from.


vote for pedro!


----------



## guruofdirt

G






Got these 2 Deer Ninjas opening day of muzzleloader guess they driving with 30-30 and high powered rifle looks like,no wander deer sightings have been only young.smdh


----------



## catfishmafia76

readonly said:


> Alright so I just caught one of these D-bags.....walked up on me while I was in the stand with a hammer in his hand.....clearly going to steal the camera he was looking at when this pic was taken, which is in front of the stand I was just sitting in. I talked to him for 5 minutes during which time he changed his story several time. He left the property and I came back and called law enforcement. There trying to find him right now.


I bet it surprised the $%^* out of him when you said something!


----------



## Kills meals

I had someone pull the card on mine, guess they didn't want to get caught. I am thankful they were nice enough to leave the camera. But now the have pics of my super secret big 10.


----------



## Junglekat

I have lost 2 cards also this year


----------



## koi

Around these parts the trespassers probably wouldn't know what a card is.

Who's this?


----------



## gtsum2

koi said:


> View attachment 1806030
> Around these parts the trespassers probably wouldn't know what a card is.
> 
> Who's this?



making a little shine I see??


----------



## grander

koi said:


> View attachment 1806030
> Around these parts the trespassers probably wouldn't know what a card is.
> 
> Who's this?


I'd party with that guy.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

guruofdirt said:


> G
> View attachment 1805358
> Got these 2 Deer Ninjas opening day of muzzleloader guess they driving with 30-30 and high powered rifle looks like,no wander deer sightings have been only young.smdh


I can't tell if those are high-powered rifles or just .22s. They might just be squirrel hunting, not that trespassing to do that is OK.


----------



## SeasonTicket

100 acres of heavily posted land...


----------



## oldschoolcj5

SeasonTicket ... looks like you are running a Public Park!


----------



## NYS Archer

Holly crap they are running rough shot all over you aren't they.


----------



## mn_medic

oldschoolcj5 said:


> SeasonTicket ... looks like you are running a Public Park!


No doubt, that's ridiculous!! And a huge variety of people violating.


----------



## koi

SeasonTicket said:


> 100 acres of heavily posted land...


 Boy Scouts and their den father?


----------



## koi

Stevie777 said:


> I think the rod is just for effect....I see no bags or bait boxes or rod rest etc. Maybe they think one spinner is all you need.


Looks like buglemouth bass fishermen to me.


----------



## NY911

Oh man,.,,you got PROBLEMS!


----------



## SeasonTicket

Yeah, you got to love Massachusetts. People don't give a F*** about posted signs. They just do what ever they want. It does get a little discouraging after a while. Every year the land owner and I throw up a few hundred new signs. It's like shoveling S*** against the tide. Like he says, you can't be there all the time. You can see where they bust down his stone walls to get there quads through and you see the hair here they drag their deer out. He has even found buck carcasses where they shot at and never recovered the animals.


----------



## Reelrydor

Gun season opens too early in the horthern zone here in ny. All the properties off this national grid gasline are posted, and illegal to hunt gasline. Yet every year my little 28 acres i try to make a bowhunting sanctuary is destroyed by drives, poachers and trespassers. Barbed wire coming soon--many pucs if strollers across my land too, but on computers not phone-


----------



## ngriffith12

And with a crossbow too.


----------



## stillern

koi said:


> Boy Scouts and their den father?


Teaching the invaluable and time honored tradition of trespassing:what:


----------



## michbowbender

The first trespasser I have ever seen on the property in ten years and the pictures came on the trailcam just last week. I have no idea where she might have came from but I will just assume she was just bored with nothing to do or has Alzheimer's and give her the benefit of the doubt, at least this time....:jaw::wave:


----------



## Stevie777

I'll bet she's hot in the sack...


----------



## miwai

Are those apples or tomatoes on the ground?


----------



## BLan

michbowbender said:


> The first trespasser I have ever seen on the property in ten years and the pictures came on the trailcam just last week. I have no idea where she might have came from but I will just assume she was just bored with nothing to do or has Alzheimer's and give her the benefit of the doubt, at least this time....:jaw::wave:


Good thing she wasn't running that blade trying to cut those beans.


----------



## B. Myers

am I the only one that had the following lyrics pop into their head when they saw this...



"They see me rollin
They hatin
Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty


Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
Tryin to catch me ridin dirty..."


----------



## michbowbender

miwai said:


> Are those apples or tomatoes on the ground?



They are apples that had recently fallen from the tree I had the camera mounted to. She didn't bother to stop and pick any up so I guess she wasn't baking a pie.....:noidea:


----------



## SeasonTicket

stillern said:


> Teaching the invaluable and time honored tradition of trespassing :what:


* Ain't that the truth....* :sad: :walk:


----------



## Stevie777

michbowbender said:


> They are apples that had recently fallen from the tree I had the camera mounted to. She didn't bother to stop and pick any up so I guess she wasn't baking a pie.....:noidea:


Did you check all local asylums for escapees..


----------



## michbowbender

Stevie777 said:


> Did you check all local asylums for escapees..



Come to think of it we do have an extended care facility about two miles up the road. Maybe I should call and ask if they might also be missing a Husqvarna lawn tractor. :moped_mazeguy:


----------



## Renoone

She has prolly been planning that escape for months! Did you follow the tracks?


----------



## bulldogbish

B. Myers said:


> am I the only one that had the following lyrics pop into their head when they saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> "They see me rollin
> They hatin
> Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty
> 
> 
> Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
> Tryin to catch me ridin dirty..."


Yes you were ha


----------



## michbowbender

She had also driven in front of another camera on the far side of the field, progressed along the woods edge, then made the turn and eventually passed in front of this camera and in the direction where she had apparently entered the area from. I followed the tracks 1/4 mile thru the beans, another 1/4 mile across an alfalfa field to the blacktop road. At that point I could not tell if she had turned right or left but a drive each way yielded no further information.
No missing persons report filed since that time so hopefully it was just a case of an old lady out on one last joyride before winter sets in for whatever reason and nothing more.


----------



## Octoberjohn

It looks like she had a deer horn in her right hand!! Or maybe some type of weapon used in her escape!


----------



## SeasonTicket

Octoberjohn said:


> It looks like she had a deer horn in her right hand!!


I think you are right...


----------



## M.Magis

B. Myers said:


> am I the only one that had the following lyrics pop into their head when they saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> "They see me rollin
> They hatin
> Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty
> 
> 
> Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
> Tryin to catch me ridin dirty..."


I sure hope so.


----------



## SeasonTicket

^ :set1_rolf2: :lol3:


----------



## day walker

Just found this thread so I thought I would post this cat I found my cam a while ago. 

The photo is old. I asked every gas station clerk nearby if they knew this guy (with a $20 extended). No such luck.

I found him this year in one of my stands on a Friday night. I guess he knows my father and has permission to hunt the property (his father in-law's) in close proximity...just not here.
I said "yea, I don't know you but I have been looking at your picture for over a year on my iPhone. See, here is a picture of you."

Check out the bungee belt!


----------



## Devwon

Not a trespasser but certainly a trouble maker! Just my bud busting my balls for not being there that morning.


----------



## idahoabow

Devwon said:


> Not a trespasser but certainly a trouble maker! Just my bud busting my balls for not being there that morning.
> View attachment 1811118


Dang!!!! Those Tasco's take some pretty good pics!


----------



## zell

Devwon said:


> Not a trespasser but certainly a trouble maker! Just my bud busting my balls for not being there that morning.
> View attachment 1811118


This is something i think everyone's buddy would do. I would've showed you the moon.


----------



## bulldogbish

idahoabow said:


> Dang!!!! Those Tasco's take some pretty good pics!


Which tasco is that????


----------



## Devwon

zell said:


> This is something i think everyone's buddy would do. I would've showed you the moon.


I'm happy he didn't smear deer poo on my lens


----------



## Devwon

bulldogbish said:


> Which tasco is that????


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tasco-3MP-Trail-Cam-Night-Vision-Camera/21270190


----------



## Hoyt_em

ngriffith12 said:


> View attachment 1807606
> 
> And with a crossbow too.


Cocked crossbow at that...WTH?!?


----------



## M.Magis

Hoyt_em said:


> Cocked crossbow at that...WTH?!?


I'm not sure I understand what's unusual about that?


----------



## Hoyt_em

I would think it would be much safer, being carried uncocked...maybe I'm backwards??


----------



## catscratch

Maybe it is common to do, but I don't think I could throw a cocked crossbow on my back and feel comfortable and safe.


----------



## Kick them up

Well the GW called said he has enough evidence to go to the county DA over the treaspassers who have been caught on camera with guns. Said goingto charge them with Criminal Hunting since they were treaspassing with guns in hand. Glad they are getting the ticket but too late they push all my bucks nocturnal.


----------



## kerrye

catscratch said:


> Maybe it is common to do, but I don't think I could throw a cocked crossbow on my back and feel comfortable and safe.


I'd bet there is no bolt in the groove. Just as safe as carrying a cocked gun with no ammo. Heck of a lot easier to drop a bolt in than to try and cock the infernal contraption on short notice.


----------



## KScountrygal

Actually, that's how they're supposed to be carried. I carry mine cocked and loaded, because they are so freaking slow to cock & load on a moment's notice. You never ever want to carry a cocked crossbow without an arrow, because if it should go off, it'll dry fire and instantly turn the xbow into an interesting, but expensive, piece of worthless sculpture.

I won't lie, crossbows DO make me nervous (this is my first year hunting with one, btw). I'd much rather hunt with a rifle, but our rifle season is short and the archery season is a heckuva lot longer.


----------



## catscratch

kerrye said:


> I'd bet there is no bolt in the groove. Just as safe as carrying a cocked gun with no ammo. Heck of a lot easier to drop a bolt in than to try and cock the infernal contraption on short notice.


I can see doing it while in hand, but not on my back. I just don't think I would want that high strung contraption going off on my back even if there wasn't a bolt in it. I would think if the string made contact with me it would hurt. To each their own, I would be too nervous about it enjoy the hunt.


----------



## johnsonr23

Looks like Obama!!


----------



## johnsonr23

Looks like Obama!!


HOYTINIT said:


> Caught this guy not to long ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

johnsonr23 said:


> Looks like Obama!!


Nice catch! You can tell it's him by the mom jeans.


----------



## esoxangler.bk

Had this guy walking with his two dogs the other day. It was chilly so you can tell he isn't very smart as he is not wearing gloves or a hat. Darn guy has been on my cameras three times this year, in three different locations, but I can not see his face in any of them. He is 200+ yards from the closest property line and oblivious to the camera Cant mistake that jacket though.


----------



## HOYTMAN37

esoxangler.bk said:


> View attachment 1815720
> View attachment 1815721
> Had this guy walking with his two dogs the other day. It was chilly so* you can tell he isn't very smart as he is not wearing gloves or a hat.* Darn guy has been on my cameras three times this year, in three different locations, but I can not see his face in any of them. He is 200+ yards from the closest property line and oblivious to the camera Cant mistake that jacket though.


 On top of him being a Gordon fan.


----------



## BLan

HOYTMAN37 said:


> On top of him being a Gordon fan.


Knew that was coming.


----------



## WhiteFalcon

I hate a thief, poacher or trespasser .


----------



## AR&BOW

esoxangler.bk said:


> View attachment 1815720
> View attachment 1815721
> Had this guy walking with his two dogs the other day. It was chilly so you can tell he isn't very smart as he is not wearing gloves or a hat. Darn guy has been on my cameras three times this year, in three different locations, but I can not see his face in any of them. He is 200+ yards from the closest property line and oblivious to the camera Cant mistake that jacket though.


Take that picture to a few local businesses and see if anyone recognizes him by that jacket.


----------



## np205

Not only who recognizes the jacket, but also the dog, who has a Great Pyrneese, not spelled right but hard dog to miss.


----------



## James Vee

esoxangler.bk said:


> View attachment 1815720
> View attachment 1815721
> Had this guy walking with his two dogs the other day. It was chilly so you can tell he isn't very smart as he is not wearing gloves or a hat. Darn guy has been on my cameras three times this year, in three different locations, but I can not see his face in any of them. He is 200+ yards from the closest property line and oblivious to the camera Cant mistake that jacket though.


Any trailer homes nearby?


----------



## SeasonTicket

Shotgun opens here tomorrow, will probably have some new pics, or stolen or shot cameras. Let's hope not. ukey:


----------



## JSI KODIAK

James Vee said:


> Any trailer homes nearby?


----------



## M.Magis

esoxangler.bk said:


> View attachment 1815720
> View attachment 1815721
> Had this guy walking with his two dogs the other day. It was chilly so you can tell he isn't very smart as he is not wearing gloves or a hat. Darn guy has been on my cameras three times this year, in three different locations, but I can not see his face in any of them. He is 200+ yards from the closest property line and oblivious to the camera Cant mistake that jacket though.


I know this isn't the point, but I see both gloves and a hat?


----------



## buckeyboy




----------



## Fruecrue

buckeyboy said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## rutnstrut

M.Magis said:


> I know this isn't the point, but I see both gloves and a hat?


I see no gloves but coat sleeves, also no hat but a hood.


----------



## Fruecrue

esoxangler.bk said:


> View attachment 1815720
> View attachment 1815721
> Had this guy walking with his two dogs the other day. It was chilly so you can tell he isn't very smart as he is not wearing gloves or a hat. Darn guy has been on my cameras three times this year, in three different locations, but I can not see his face in any of them. He is 200+ yards from the closest property line and oblivious to the camera Cant mistake that jacket though.


4 degree temperature rise, same time stamp? Definitely dog breath.


----------



## Stevie777




----------



## Fruecrue

Stevie777 said:


> View attachment 1820618


Even better!


----------



## Elf Friend

Stevie777 said:


> View attachment 1820618


Kinda says it all there.


----------



## Jnmoor00

CT_bow said:


> Theres a guy on a dozer tresspassing on your property? What the heck was he doing, just out for a joy ride? That one takes the cake!!


That's to much


----------



## MiracleSix

FEDIE316 said:


> How about this one!
> View attachment 402417


Paul blart woods cop!


----------



## jkhobbs1216

Thanks to the inch of sleet we have been getting, I've been able to look though all these and have a few good laughs


----------



## whizkid22

B. Myers said:


> am I the only one that had the following lyrics pop into their head when they saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> "They see me rollin
> They hatin
> Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty
> 
> 
> Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
> Tryin to catch me ridin dirty..."


That is funny.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Two of my neighbors decided to take a stroll through my property! They have been shooting everything in sight, including illegal deer! Notice the scrape they are running over!!


----------



## LU E LU I

lavazhole said:


> Ok here's a high resolution....
> 
> Dewitt, IL area....
> 
> $5 reward for a name...


Looks like the local CPO Trent Reeves
http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/publish/posts/3119/trail-cameras-pay-off-for-illinois-hunter.html


----------



## lavazhole

LU E LU I said:


> Looks like the local CPO Trent Reeves
> http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/publish/posts/3119/trail-cameras-pay-off-for-illinois-hunter.html
> View attachment 1823338


Yep. Someone was kind enough to put salt out and call the dnr!!!

We're so lucky to have great neighbors and all the trespassers we got prosecuted last year. We let the neighbor track a deer two days before trent showed up....same guy who keeps sayimg he wants us gone.

Luckily they put the salt in areas we don't hunt.


----------



## ironman_gq

Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


----------



## deers

Illinois salt is illegal.


ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


----------



## NYS Archer

ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


Illegal in NYS also.


----------



## stcks&strngs

ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


Iowa too


----------



## SeasonTicket

ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


*Massachusetts too... *:sad:


----------



## huntnfishnut

ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


WI too (most areas)


----------



## michbowbender

ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal



Add Michigan to the list too, except for the months of Oct, Nov, and Dec when minerals, including salt, is allowed. [Some restrictions apply even then]
Actually by the time the fall months arrive salt and minerals have lost their attraction here anyway so it's pretty much a moot point.


----------



## Thunderstruck20




----------



## jim p

The lead guy seems to be skipping. He must really be happy.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

ironman_gq said:


> Where in the heck are you that you can't hunt over salt, baiting is one thing but I have never heard of salt being illegal


Virginia too.


----------



## jray57

Thunderstruck20 said:


>


Looks like the pot cops to me. Probably have a hard time prosecuting them. The question is did they find anything?!


----------



## WPAtrapper




----------



## ironman_gq

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Virginia too.


I never knew, Just doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Thunderstruck20

I actually know these 2 wardens. They were looking for a neighbor trespassing. They are the kind of guys that will sleep in a ditch over night to give their own mom a citation. Good guys though


----------



## hedp

bigsiouxriver said:


> Here is my contribution check out the times.
> 
> View attachment 1801514
> 
> 
> Here he is lost about a mile in to the timber check out the time again this is still the same day.
> 
> View attachment 1801515
> 
> 
> When we found him he was begging us to show him out it was hot that day. Here is the sheriff talking to him
> 
> View attachment 1801517
> 
> 
> Here is the sheriff carting him off to jail.
> 
> View attachment 1801521
> 
> 
> I don't think we will have anymore trouble with him it sounds like he will be in jail for a long time.





What did he go to jail for?




I'm assuming spending a long time in jail isn't for the trespassing?
.


----------



## SeasonTicket

* they're back at it... * :sad:


----------



## WJA302

hedp said:


> What did he go to jail for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming spending a long time in jail isn't for the trespassing?
> .


Picture 1515- looks like Pot growing in the foreground. Maybe that's what got him locked up.


----------



## Jlathigee

WJA302 said:


> Picture 1515- looks like Pot growing in the foreground. Maybe that's what got him locked up.


I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mnrecurve

scottnorthwest said:


> I think she scores around 32B, I would bag her and mount her if she is in season....


come over to my area!


----------



## ironman_gq

time to put up some gates and signs, then call in the sheriff when they start going around them.


----------



## SeasonTicket

ironman_gq said:


> time to put up some gates and signs, then call in the sheriff when they start going around them.


* Maybe it's my fault, perhaps I didn't post it properly and they didn't see the signs at the gate?*


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo

I say put some tire spikes down


----------



## Junglekat

With a gate and those signs.It would be on.There would be problems.


----------



## bigsiouxriver

When the sheriff ran his name he had 3 outstanding warrants for what I don't know it did not sound good.


----------



## JBudz

ironman_gq said:


> time to put up some gates and signs, then call in the sheriff when they start going around them.





SeasonTicket said:


> * Maybe it's my fault, perhaps I didn't post it properly and they didn't see the signs at the gate?*


Touché! Lol. That red quad shouldn't be too hard to identify if you show the pictures around town.


----------



## ironman_gq

JBudz said:


> Touché! Lol. That red quad shouldn't be too hard to identify if you show the pictures around town.


I retract my earlier statement, you've got that more than covered!!
I'd say enforcment now requires a solid piece of finely sculpted maple in the 28-36" range, slightly curved for ergonomics and with a nice flat piece on the end. (axe handle) Dress up in your best camo and wait for the meatheads to come by and WHACK right in the arm or kneecap, by the time they get stopped and realize whats happened, you can be back in the deep stuff blending in like a ghost. Or get the sheriff involved when you know they are on the property.


----------



## SamPotter

ironman_gq said:


> I retract my earlier statement, you've got that more than covered!!
> I'd say enforcment now requires a solid piece of finely sculpted maple in the 28-36" range, slightly curved for ergonomics and with a nice flat piece on the end. (axe handle) Dress up in your best camo and wait for the meatheads to come by and WHACK right in the arm or kneecap, by the time they get stopped and realize whats happened, you can be back in the deep stuff blending in like a ghost. Or get the sheriff involved when you know they are on the property.


I prefer hickory....


----------



## Ron Bennington

SamPotter said:


> I prefer hickory....


Better yet - a 48" CB antenna. You can get a really good whip with one of those and, unlike hickory or maple, the impact won't hurt your hands.


----------



## CWG

Liability. The victim, in case, the dirtbag trespassing, winds up suing, and in many TOO many instances, WINS a cash settlement.
Better to build a better gate, turn the pics in to cops, and just....suck it up...
i had a guy OPENING day walk his two dogs right in front of my stand, I jumped down reamed his ass and then he had the gaul to ask if he could keep going...


----------



## attackone

SeasonTicket said:


> * Maybe it's my fault, perhaps I didn't post it properly and they didn't see the signs at the gate?*


might just be me but i dont see any posted signs :/


----------



## Burtle

SeasonTicket said:


> * Maybe it's my fault, perhaps I didn't post it properly and they didn't see the signs at the gate?*


maybe they can't read? lol jk....wow! Those kids are idiot's


----------



## SeasonTicket

*  The property owner sent me these. While hunting the opening day of shotgun, he heard shots that he thought were close by on his property. He left his stand infuriated and headed over that way, this is what he found when he arrived. Apparently they got frustrated and left?
We had just reposted the whole property at the beginning of the season. We post it high with a ladder and at eye level also.
He reposted it all immediately, so far, so good. *


----------



## cdemarse

Get a bobcat a dig a hole in the trail. Cover it up with sticks.. It's your land. You felt like having a hole there.


----------



## ironman_gq

here they did a big hole across the trail and bank all the dirt on the leading edge of it, if the meathead is dumb enough to drive up and over the pile they find they have about an 8' vertical drop into the hole and no way back up the other side. County does it on the trails people make into their gravel pits.


----------



## nebraskaz71

Guarentee i'd end up sued somehow or another if I did that one.


----------



## SeasonTicket

nebraskaz71 said:


> Guarentee i'd end up sued somehow or another if I did that one.


* No doubt about it. That is the problem with society today, the criminals have more rights than you do.* :dontknow:


----------



## chancegrayl

i would have pictures to share but they took the camera to.


----------



## SeasonTicket

chancegrayl said:


> i would have pictures to share but they took the camera to.


* that phuckin sucks!*


----------



## chancegrayl

\


SeasonTicket said:


> * that phuckin sucks!*


Ya tell me about it thats the second one this year that i have had stolen. I really wish i could some how upload gps in them and track my cameras down


----------



## SeasonTicket

* How do you have them secured? I have mine in locked metal boxes. Perhaps you could mount them higher or try camo-ing them with some foilage?*


----------



## chancegrayl

secured with a cable lock, both they cut the lock left the security box's. On private land


----------



## SeasonTicket

*You need to hide a camera to take pics of the metal box camera.*


----------



## Billy H

WJA302 said:


> Picture 1515- looks like Pot growing in the foreground. Maybe that's what got him locked up.


I saw that too. Which begs the question. It must be the posters weed growing not the trespasser. Who would set up a camera right in front of pot plants and not know it.. Hmmmm???


----------



## SamPotter

Billy H said:


> I saw that too. Which begs the question. It must be the posters weed growing not the trespasser. Who would set up a camera right in front of pot plants and not know it.. Hmmmm???


I'm pretty sure there was a discussion about this subject a page or 2 after the picture. It was said to be "feral" marijuana that grows all over the place...


----------



## BowOgre

chancegrayl said:


> \
> 
> Ya tell me about it thats the second one this year that i have had stolen. I really wish i could some how upload gps in them and track my cameras down


The Covert Black Ops cam has a feature where if it's stolen you can send it a text message and it will send you the exact gps coordinates of its location. Then you just turn that info over to the authorities. They have 4 digit pass codes so they are useless to the thieves anyways. You can even text the cam a "take Picture" command and take pics of the thieves the whole time they have it without them knowing as long as the batteries are still in it. The camera shows no signs that it's taking a pic.


----------



## SamPotter

BowOgre said:


> The Covert Black Ops cam has a feature where if it's stolen you can send it a text message and it will send you the exact gps coordinates of its location. Then you just turn that info over to the authorities. They have 4 digit pass codes so they are useless to the thieves anyways. You can even text the cam a "take Picture" command and take pics of the thieves the whole time they have it without them knowing as long as the batteries are still in it. The camera shows no signs that it's taking a pic.


Yes, but if I was stealing a camera I would turn it off 1st. I have 2 of the Spec Ops and I thought the features were cool at 1st but realized that if it is turned off then they are useless. Of course, if the thief is of below average intelligence then you may still be in business.


----------



## SeasonTicket

SeasonTicket said:


> * they're back at it... * :sad:


*  UPDATE: After several attempts at talking to neighbors who have Quads with no luck what so ever, I happened to catch a glimpse of the Red Quad with the Wooly Booger tires in one of the back yards of a house down the road from the property. I stopped by there yesterday when I happened see two kids getting into a car in the driveway leading to the house . I pulled in and introduced myself and asked who owned the Red Quad in the yard. He said it was his and when I asked them about riding on the property, w/o hesitation, they admitted it was them and claimed one of the neighbors said it was alright to ride there??? When I asked them if they saw the POSTED signs, they said yes and they felt funny about going in. I showed them the pics of them riding thru the Buck Scrapes the cameras where on and they were very apologetic and offered to go in and fix whatever had to be done to make it right, lol. Long story short, they were actually very polite and think they were really sincere in their apologies. I must say, I was impressed, especially with my other encounters with the "youth" of today. Lets hope it's the end.*


----------



## MossFolk

suggest you move your cameras, now they've seen the pictures they might know where your cameras are stationed.


----------



## 1Hunter

Got him, we have had some trail cams taken from property we hunt so I put out a dummy camera(one that didn't work) and 30' away set up another camera that works and brushed it in.

Here is the thief - note camera on the tree in background








Here he is leaving with dummy camera in hand








His name is Dale and was a friend of my son. I had him arrested!


----------



## matthet

Nice!
Glad you caught him.


----------



## cdemarse

1Hunter said:


> Got him, we have had some trail cams taken from property we hunt so I put out a dummy camera(one that didn't work) and 30' away set up another camera that works and brushed it in.
> 
> Here is the thief - note camera on the tree in background
> View attachment 1834707
> 
> 
> Here he is leaving with dummy camera in hand
> View attachment 1834709
> 
> 
> His name is Dale and was a friend of my son. I had him arrested!



I would have had him arrested just for wearing pants that baggy.


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo

cdemarse said:


> I would have had him arrested just for wearing pants that baggy.


Sorry not everyone likes to wear nut huggers....


----------



## DaneHunter

SeasonTicket said:


> *  UPDATE: After several attempts at talking to neighbors who have Quads with no luck what so ever, I happened to catch a glimpse of the Red Quad with the Wooly Booger tires in one of the back yards of a house down the road from the property. I stopped by there yesterday when I happened see two kids getting into a car in the driveway leading to the house . I pulled in and introduced myself and asked who owned the Red Quad in the yard. He said it was his and when I asked them about riding on the property, w/o hesitation, they admitted it was them and claimed one of the neighbors said it was alright to ride there??? When I asked them if they saw the POSTED signs, they said yes and they felt funny about going in. I showed them the pics of them riding thru the Buck Scrapes the cameras where on and they were very apologetic and offered to go in and fix whatever had to be done to make it right, lol. Long story short, they were actually very polite and think they were really sincere in their apologies. I must say, I was impressed, especially with my other encounters with the "youth" of today. Lets hope it's the end.*


Sounds you handled it correctly as well. Many people jump the gun and get aggressive when typically a calm conversation with solve most issues. Now you have to find out which neighbor gave them permission.... lol


----------



## SeasonTicket

DaneHunter said:


> Sounds you handled it correctly as well. Many people jump the gun and get aggressive when typically a calm conversation with solve most issues. Now you have to find out which neighbor gave them permission.... lol


* Thanks, it worked out better than I had hoped, or at least thought it was going to.
Already know who it is, the kid told me who said it was ok to ride there. I had the same problem with the guys kids. They told me, that their Dad told them, they could ride there also. * :frusty:


----------



## Billy H

SeasonTicket said:


> *  UPDATE: After several attempts at talking to neighbors who have Quads with no luck what so ever, I happened to catch a glimpse of the Red Quad with the Wooly Booger tires in one of the back yards of a house down the road from the property. I stopped by there yesterday when I happened see two kids getting into a car in the driveway leading to the house . I pulled in and introduced myself and asked who owned the Red Quad in the yard. He said it was his and when I asked them about riding on the property, w/o hesitation, they admitted it was them and claimed one of the neighbors said it was alright to ride there??? When I asked them if they saw the POSTED signs, they said yes and they felt funny about going in. I showed them the pics of them riding thru the Buck Scrapes the cameras where on and they were very apologetic and offered to go in and fix whatever had to be done to make it right, lol. Long story short, they were actually very polite and think they were really sincere in their apologies. I must say, I was impressed, especially with my other encounters with the "youth" of today. Lets hope it's the end.*


Good stuff, for the most part it sounds like they are decent kids. Glad you got it resolved


----------



## hedp

1Hunter said:


> Got him, we have had some trail cams taken from property we hunt so I put out a dummy camera(one that didn't work) and 30' away set up another camera that works and brushed it in.
> 
> Here is the thief - note camera on the tree in background
> View attachment 1834707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is leaving with dummy camera in hand
> View attachment 1834709
> 
> 
> His name is Dale and was a friend of my son. I had him arrested!





What was he doing with the stolen cameras?
.


----------



## 1Hunter

Sold them, he pleaded guilty in court paid a fine and paid me for two cameras.


----------



## catfishmafia76

1Hunter said:


> Sold them, he pleaded guilty in court paid a fine and paid me for two cameras.


Glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## James Vee

1Hunter said:


> Sold them, he pleaded guilty in court paid a fine and paid me for two cameras.


That's perfect.


----------



## south10

[QUOTE Long story short, they were actually very polite and think they were really sincere in their apologies. I must say, I was impressed, especially with my other encounters with the "youth" of today. Lets hope it's the end.[/FONT][/B][/QUOTE]

Who you think raised the youth of today? i get tired of reading about the problems the youth bring. im young, 30, but have nothing but respect for anyone and their property. i am that way because my parents raised me that way.


----------



## ironman_gq

It's the parents that are mostly to blame for the "youth" of today. I'm also young but have learned to respect others. I have friends with little respect for the rules and all of them have parents with the same attitude. We had it drilled into us from birth that we aren't better than anyone else and we NEED to respect their property even more so than our own.


----------



## southeasthog

I'm 50 years old with 3 children. Ages from 32 to 23. They haven't always made the best decisions in life but I can say that all 3 are respectful to their elders. I work for a school district and am amazed at the lack of respect the kids have now days. The problem with most of them is the parents. The kids get caught acting up on the bus with VIDEO PROOF and the parents argue that it wasn't their kid.


----------



## SeasonTicket

south10 said:


> [QUOTE Long story short, they were actually very polite and think they were really sincere in their apologies. I must say, I was impressed, especially with my other encounters with the "youth" of today. Lets hope it's the end.[/FONT][/B]


Who you think raised the youth of today? i get tired of reading about the problems the youth bring. im young, 30, but have nothing but respect for anyone and their property. i am that way because my parents raised me that way.[/QUOTE]

* I agree, my point was that usually when I have an encounter with a young person today in situations like this, it hardly ever goes this way. There is usually denial, lies and a whole lot of FU's .*


----------



## pchunterpa

I had a couple cameras stolen off my property about two years ago. I don't have a lot a land to hunt and I honestly was worried if I put any more up there or a tree stand I would never see them again.
Well my neighbor just happened to find both my cameras hidden underneath a pine tree at the top of my hill. I honestly was amazed that someone found them, let alone still have the sd cards in them.
I have tell you that I about pooped myself when I saw who it was and very upset at the same time.














I guess some times you can't even trust your own family.

But I tell you what really irks me is seeing the pictures of a couple of nice bucks for my area.





















I know some people might say it is wrong to turn in family for the theft, trespassing, destruction of private property but the guy is a complete moron and is a big pain in the butt.
He just takes crap without even asking, just really pisses me off. I came home one day and saw borrowing my brothers lawn mower, never even asked, just took it.
Even had the nutz one time that he thought he saw a black coyote running up and down the trail next my house and was going to shoot it, but didn't because it didn't stop moving long enough. So I politely told him if he ever shot my black lab he wouldn't have to worry about anything the rest of his life.
Sorry for the rant, the guy irks the crap out of me.


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo

Im guessing this is some sort of uncle or cousin. But it's not wrong to turn in family that keeps screwing you over and over. Glad you were able to recover your stuff, it sucks that no one can respect another mans stuff on his own property.


----------



## Harrell21

bigsiouxriver said:


> Here is my contribution check out the times.
> 
> View attachment 1801514
> 
> 
> Here he is lost about a mile in to the timber check out the time again this is still the same day.
> 
> View attachment 1801515
> 
> 
> When we found him he was begging us to show him out it was hot that day. Here is the sheriff talking to him
> 
> View attachment 1801517
> 
> 
> Here is the sheriff carting him off to jail.
> 
> View attachment 1801521
> 
> 
> I don't think we will have anymore trouble with him it sounds like he will be in jail for a long time.



So, you have deer cameras to watch your pot plants? (2nd pic)

Did you let the sheriff know about that?

Classy...


----------



## Swamp Poodle

It's "ditch weed" and grow wild all throught the midwest.



Harrell21 said:


> So, you have deer cameras to watch your pot plants? (2nd pic)
> 
> Did you let the sheriff know about that?
> 
> Classy...


----------



## pchunterpa

TheGreatMrPoo said:


> Im guessing this is some sort of uncle or cousin. But it's not wrong to turn in family that keeps screwing you over and over. Glad you were able to recover your stuff, it sucks that no one can respect another mans stuff on his own property.


yep, crazy uncle. He told the LEO that he was building a turkey blind. I don't know about any body else but I never needed a tool box to do that.
Yeah it does, I couldn't believe that they were found. I thought I would never see them again.


----------



## vonfoust

pchunterpa said:


> I had a couple cameras stolen off my property about two years ago. I don't have a lot a land to hunt and I honestly was worried if I put any more up there or a tree stand I would never see them again.
> Well my neighbor just happened to find both my cameras hidden underneath a pine tree at the top of my hill. I honestly was amazed that someone found them, let alone still have the sd cards in them.
> I have tell you that I about pooped myself when I saw who it was and very upset at the same time.
> View attachment 1835888
> 
> View attachment 1835890
> 
> I guess some times you can't even trust your own family.
> 
> But I tell you what really irks me is seeing the pictures of a couple of nice bucks for my area.
> View attachment 1835896
> 
> View attachment 1835898
> 
> View attachment 1835900
> 
> I know some people might say it is wrong to turn in family for the theft, trespassing, destruction of private property but the guy is a complete moron and is a big pain in the butt.
> He just takes crap without even asking, just really pisses me off. I came home one day and saw borrowing my brothers lawn mower, never even asked, just took it.
> Even had the nutz one time that he thought he saw a black coyote running up and down the trail next my house and was going to shoot it, but didn't because it didn't stop moving long enough. So I politely told him if he ever shot my black lab he wouldn't have to worry about anything the rest of his life.
> Sorry for the rant, the guy irks the crap out of me.


You're related to Jim Tom?


----------



## pchunterpa

Lmao
It would be a lot cooler than the one in the pic


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   Got a couple more this am.....*:deadhorse


----------



## hedp

pchunterpa said:


> I had a couple cameras stolen off my property about two years ago. I don't have a lot a land to hunt and I honestly was worried if I put any more up there or a tree stand I would never see them again.
> Well my neighbor just happened to find both my cameras hidden underneath a pine tree at the top of my hill. I honestly was amazed that someone found them, let alone still have the sd cards in them.
> I have tell you that I about pooped myself when I saw who it was and very upset at the same time.
> View attachment 1835888
> 
> View attachment 1835890
> 
> I guess some times you can't even trust your own family.
> 
> But I tell you what really irks me is seeing the pictures of a couple of nice bucks for my area.
> View attachment 1835896
> 
> View attachment 1835898
> 
> View attachment 1835900
> 
> I know some people might say it is wrong to turn in family for the theft, trespassing, destruction of private property but the guy is a complete moron and is a big pain in the butt.
> He just takes crap without even asking, just really pisses me off. I came home one day and saw borrowing my brothers lawn mower, never even asked, just took it.
> Even had the nutz one time that he thought he saw a black coyote running up and down the trail next my house and was going to shoot it, but didn't because it didn't stop moving long enough. So I politely told him if he ever shot my black lab he wouldn't have to worry about anything the rest of his life.
> Sorry for the rant, the guy irks the crap out of me.





How is he related to you?
.


----------



## titan-chaser

ndlawrence said:


> How about this one?


What a shame! That dood is a cowardly. That must have really sent you into offense mode...?


----------



## titan-chaser

As long as you remember where they are at, we have a trick that really hits them in the pocket book.. Just pound some rebar into the ground on the paths they use access your land. Of course this is a bad idea when others who have permission travel these roads too. In certain circumstances, these little rebar stakes can actually bring trespassers to your door asking for help. No lie...

Puncture a few tires and the word will spread... One problem with this is that this usually upsets the losers and thugs, who lack intelligence, but, at least you will get them thinking.


----------



## ngriffith12

hoytinit said:


> caught this guy not to long ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243


barack obama?


----------



## Cjohson

Harrell21 said:


> So, you have deer cameras to watch your pot plants? (2nd pic)
> 
> Did you let the sheriff know about that?
> 
> Classy...


Yeah, because I'm sure someone is dumb enough to post pot plants on here. DUH


----------



## Harrell21

Cjohson said:


> Yeah, because I'm sure someone is dumb enough to post pot plants on here. DUH


Look at pic. You be the judge. Although someone stated after my post that it wasn't pot, and grew wild there.


----------



## Cjohson

Harrell21 said:


> Look at pic. You be the judge. Although someone stated after my post that it wasn't pot, and grew wild there.


There are MANY plants that grow in the wild that look very much like marijuana. Maybe you should do a little research before accusing someone of showing illegal pot pictures on here.


----------



## Harrell21

Cjohson said:


> There are MANY plants that grow in the wild that look very much like marijuana. Maybe you should do a little research before accusing someone of showing illegal pot pictures on here.


So, did you look at the pic? Do you agree it looks like pot? Do you know if the plant in that picture is not pot? 

Did you know that it's NOT illegal to show a picture of marijuana (real or fake)?

Chill out. Merely making an observation that I found humorous. If you don't know whether it is or isn't, don't start flaming me. 

Good day, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cjohson

Look up horse mint - or Mentha longifolia. It looks so much like pot that cops have even mistaken it for that. http://www.theweedblog.com/texas-cops-mistake-actual-weeds-for-marijuana-plants/ And FYI hemp and cannabis are two different plants. One is legal (In MOST states, and grows wild) and one isn't - hemp is used for fiber and has less than 1% THC in it. Cannabis is for smoking and has higher levels of THC (which is what gets you high).


----------



## Harrell21

I apologize for taking up this thread. 

That said, I never argued that there weren't plants that resembled marijuana. I know the difference between hemp and marijuana. 

Can you tell me 100% that the plant in that picture is not marijuana? No, because it's not even your picture. You didn't take the picture; it wasn't your camera. 

Again, I made a statement based on a visual observation that I found humorous. Again, it's NOT illegal to show/post a picture of marijuana. Thus, the question arises, "Why do you care?" 

Please don't answer. I'm using that rhetorically. 

Now let it die. The argument itself is arbitrary. Apparently neither of us will convince the other that they're right. You can't make me believe I said anything wrong just like I won't make you believe that the plant that happens to be centered perfectly in that deer cameras frame is marijuana. 

Now, please continue with this thread's original intent and someone please start posting trespasser pics. 

(drops microphone and walks off stage)


----------



## pchunterpa

Uncle by marriage


hedp said:


> How is he related to you?
> .


----------



## Guest




----------



## HuntinFreak

1Hunter said:


> Got him, we have had some trail cams taken from property we hunt so I put out a dummy camera(one that didn't work) and 30' away set up another camera that works and brushed it in.
> 
> Here is the thief - note camera on the tree in background
> View attachment 1834707
> 
> 
> Here he is leaving with dummy camera in hand
> View attachment 1834709
> 
> 
> His name is Dale and was a friend of my son. I had him arrested!


That's awesome! What a scumbag! 

What is the most low profile, least likely to be seen by a person, trail cam on the market? I've heard that some of them don't make a glow when they flash at night. Anybody? ps... this has probably been discussed in the 95 previous pages. lol


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   Your going to want something with a No-Glo InfraRed. Reconyx makes the HC600 HyperFire High Output Covert IR.
No-Glo High Output Covert Infrared Technology eliminates the tell-tale red glow common to other Infrared Cameras.

There will probably be plenty of discussion about these type of cameras, probably should start a separate thread 
*
http://www.reconyx.com/shop/HC600_HyperFire_High_Output_Covert_IR/d/220/61


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   I think this guy was looking for the local hockey rink?*


----------



## mikehess51

Guess its my turn, followed there tracks all the way to the line, this guy is on us all the time finally got his pic


----------



## DaneHunter

SeasonTicket said:


> *   I think this guy was looking for the local hockey rink?*


Is that a deers head in the bucket? Looks like two ears sticking out.


----------



## Skunkworkx

HuntinFreak said:


> That's awesome! What a scumbag!
> 
> What is the most low profile, least likely to be seen by a person, trail cam on the market? I've heard that some of them don't make a glow when they flash at night. Anybody? ps... this has probably been discussed in the 95 previous pages. lol


I have a Moultrie 990i , I can't see anything glowing in/from it. 
Look for the black-out cameras.

http://www.trailcampro.com/moultriereviews.aspx


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   lol, No, I think you need to clean your monitor. :jksign: It appears to be a pair of ice skates. *


----------



## koi

SeasonTicket said:


> *   I think this guy was looking for the local hockey rink?*


 Hey, that might be the same dude I caught on camera last year carrying a soccer ball and his shotgun?????????? :gossip:


----------



## PaulDeadringer2

This is a very entertaining thread....


----------



## SeasonTicket

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> This is a very entertaining thread....



*  Not when you're the guy posting the pictures.* :sad:


----------



## blevinsbulldog

dac said:


> You need to track this dude down and give him a shirt please



it looks like homer simpson....lol


----------



## ifbrownthendown

I am gonna get fired if I don't quit looking at this thread between 8 and 5.


----------



## tackscall

ifbrownthendown said:


> I am gonna get fired if I don't quit looking at this thread between 8 and 5.


Well now we know when to hunt your property!


----------



## ifbrownthendown

Lol. You are gonna be mighty cramped and disappointed.

The ones that truly amaze me are those who who give a huge smart assed smile or finger once they know the cam is there. Folks have no respect for others these days.


----------



## atwanamaker

on my pa lease


----------



## brpears

Dude, you cought Bigfoot on cam!!!


----------



## mosh22

WOW. Great thread. I have 60 acres I have people Trespassing, taking down gates, and poaching on, despite the keep out signs. They are even so nice to leave their garbage... I have an appt. set up with the warden to police the area next season. I am also going to buy some cameras and set them up. Sadly next year I will be spending rifle season on my new property busting trespassers. Good thing I can hunt my back yard at my residence, so the whole season won't be wasted due to scumbags. I will prosecute fully.
These goons even start shooting a day or so early, which ruins opening day obviously.


----------



## SeasonTicket

mosh22 said:


> WOW. Great thread. I have 60 acres I have people Trespassing, taking down gates, and poaching on, despite the keep out signs. They are even so nice to leave their garbage... I have an appt. set up with the warden to police the area next season. I am also going to buy some cameras and set them up. Sadly next year I will be spending rifle season on my new property busting trespassers. Good thing I can hunt my back yard at my residence, so the whole season won't be wasted due to scumbags. I will prosecute fully.
> These goons even start shooting a day or so early, which ruins opening day obviously.


*   I can tell you this much, the more time you spend there and the more you repost after signs are taken down, the more you are going to keep people out. The owner (and myself) of the 100 acres I hunt, would take the time to repost every year just before hunting season, but this year he decided to hunt there with me, which I thought was great. I usually can only hunt the afternoon with the occasional Saturday morning, he, on the other hand, was able to hunt mornings. Just him being there in the am this year, cut down on the amount of trespassers by a good 98+%. On a couple of occasions people snuck in from the opposite side, but if he heard a shot, he headed over in that general direction towards his property line, only to find the signs removed from several trees. He would go back and repost it the same day and we would never see or hear from them again. Almost like they were testing the waters? 
This is the first year without finding treestands, ribbons, bright eyes, gut piles or carcasses in the woods. We are hoping for the same next year. You can't let them win, that's what they want. You will never stop them all, but whatever you can do to stop it, does help.
Good Luck! *


----------



## DonMateo

Hey this might be a business idea for someone but how about someone coming up/designing or making with a game camera with a small mobile phone chip inside it that phones or sends you a photo as a SMS when it takes a picture. It might help some people catch trespassers or stop *******s stealing game cameras. If the phone chip has a signal tracker in it as well if they are stolen short of taking out the battery you will know where your game camera is. Anyway This has been a great thread and lots of funny pics.


----------



## Miked989

DonMateo said:


> Hey this might be a business idea for someone but how about someone coming up/designing or making with a game camera with a small mobile phone chip inside it that phones or sends you a photo as a SMS when it takes a picture. It might help some people catch trespassers or stop *******s stealing game cameras. If the phone chip has a signal tracker in it as well if they are stolen short of taking out the battery you will know where your game camera is. Anyway This has been a great thread and lots of funny pics.


they have these out already. they take a smart phone sim and send you text or email of pic. I have one and works well.


----------



## Tonto79

Dude couldn't figure out how to get it off the tree...scumbag...


----------



## trkytrack2

Tonto79 said:


> Dude couldn't figure out how to get it off the tree...scumbag...


Shouldn't be too hard to find him. He looks like this.....


----------



## Tonto79

Hahahahaha


----------



## chancegrayl

Ernest gos hunting?


----------



## Grey Duck

He looks like a turtle.....:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Skunkworkx

Print off a bunch of his pics and post around the area.... stores, restaurants, butcher shops, and in the woods where he might be.... he'll get a hint  LOL


----------



## SmootWyo

Man I am SO glad I live in Wyoming. Most of these post remind me of the out of state jerks that move into my neck of the woods and start putting up no trespassing signs. You guys act like your land is made of gold or something. Who cares if someone rides a quad across you place? I guess we have a different mentality here in good old Wyoming. We have never had a no trespassing sign on our place and I never will. We take care of each other out here. I guess in other places its different. That is the only reason I could think of that would make all of you so uptight about your land.


----------



## Miked989

SmootWyo said:


> Man I am SO glad I live in Wyoming. Most of these post remind me of the out of state jerks that move into my neck of the woods and start putting up no trespassing signs. You guys act like your land is made of gold or something. Who cares if someone rides a quad across you place? I guess we have a different mentality here in good old Wyoming. We have never had a no trespassing sign on our place and I never will. We take care of each other out here. I guess in other places its different. That is the only reason I could think of that would make all of you so uptight about your land.


we have no trespassing signs up on 250 acres, wonder if that why we don't see deer during the day....lol


----------



## rutnstrut

SmootWyo said:


> Man I am SO glad I live in Wyoming. Most of these post remind me of the out of state jerks that move into my neck of the woods and start putting up no trespassing signs. You guys act like your land is made of gold or something. Who cares if someone rides a quad across you place? I guess we have a different mentality here in good old Wyoming. We have never had a no trespassing sign on our place and I never will. We take care of each other out here. I guess in other places its different. That is the only reason I could think of that would make all of you so uptight about your land.


That's funny, I remember seeing a lot of posted ranches when I lived in Wyoming, and knew a few ranchers that still believed shooting trespassers was the best way to deal with them.


----------



## foxtail

SmootWyo said:


> Man I am SO glad I live in Wyoming. Most of these post remind me of the out of state jerks that move into my neck of the woods and start putting up no trespassing signs. You guys act like your land is made of gold or something. Who cares if someone rides a quad across you place? I guess we have a different mentality here in good old Wyoming. We have never had a no trespassing sign on our place and I never will. We take care of each other out here. I guess in other places its different. That is the only reason I could think of that would make all of you so uptight about your land.


The difference is that we have a much higher population and with the higher population comes a higher percentage of douchebags. Plus, we might own 100 acres or we might own 10. If some uninvited dudes decide to drive our 10 acre property, the deer are gone for the day. The taxes are high too. Plus, here in the east, you have a lot of people who are more than happy to go in your hunting shack and take anything of value and then take a crap on the bunks. That is if they don't light it on fire.


----------



## titan-chaser

yougoteem said:


> I really dont know how i would have handled that. He is armed so i hope i could have collected myself. That is one big bag of stupidity sitting there!



I agree, he just has that look... High school bully , like Billy bad $&$.... What a freaking punk


----------



## Miked989

titan-chaser said:


> I agree, he just has that look... High school bully , like Billy bad $&$.... What a freaking punk


Let the police handle him, he will cry like a baby


----------



## SeasonTicket

foxtail said:


> The difference is that we have a much higher population and with the higher population comes a higher percentage of douchebags. Plus, we might own 100 acres or we might own 10. If some uninvited dudes decide to drive our 10 acre property, the deer are gone for the day. The taxes are high too. Plus, here in the east, you have a lot of people who are more than happy to go in your hunting shack and take anything of value and then take a crap on the bunks. That is if they don't light it on fire.


*   All true. Add to the fact that there is very little undeveloped land and it gets worse. Years ago, people used to knock on your door and ask permission to hunt, now they just act like it's theirs to do with as they please. As far as the Quads go, it's mostly the damage they do to the property as well as ruining your hunt. How would you like to hurry home from work, shower, dress and hurry out to get in your stand to catch the last few hours of daylight only to have two idiots come flying by your stand spinning doughnuts in your foodplot during the last 15 minutes of the day?
In addition to that, they come in and steal your pegs, a lot of fun when you get to your tree on a Saturday am, (your only morning to hunt, no hunting Sunday here) and can't climb up to your stand. Either that or they steal your stand or bow/gun holders or shoot up your blind, or tip over your shack. Like mentioned before, it's no fun being in your stand while 6 guys come through and push your 10 acres. :sad: *


----------



## SmootWyo

I guess I didn't think of the fact that in Western Wyoming most of the people are locals, and know each other. Other parts of the country are different, and there are more people. That probably explains why most of the folks that move here are so strict on trespassing. The first thing they do is deny access to the locals that have been using an access for years. I guess they are used to punks destroying their stuff.


----------



## foxtail

Yes, that is it for the most part.

However.

I have been warned about accidentally going off of public land out west too. Supposedly some people out there will leave you in a hole if you screw up their hunt on their land.


----------



## gertyak

Can't hunt over salt or feed plots in Alaska.


----------



## ironman_gq

SmootWyo said:


> I guess I didn't think of the fact that in Western Wyoming most of the people are locals, and know each other. Other parts of the country are different, and there are more people. That probably explains why most of the folks that move here are so strict on trespassing. The first thing they do is deny access to the locals that have been using an access for years. I guess they are used to punks destroying their stuff.


In my experience, if someone pays premium for a prime piece of hunting land, they want to be the only ones hunting on it. They don't care if the locals have been using it for years and still want to use it. We have a little over 300 acres in Northern MN and are always trying to keep other people out. The other land owners around us are pretty good about it but every time someone new moves in we end up going around our borders and blocking their new atv trails that cut through our land. Doesn't help that the camp has been broken into several times in the last 15yrs.


----------



## SeasonTicket

SmootWyo said:


> I guess I didn't think of the fact that in Western Wyoming most of the people are locals, and know each other. Other parts of the country are different, and there are more people. That probably explains why most of the folks that move here are so strict on trespassing. The first thing they do is deny access to the locals that have been using an access for years. I guess they are used to punks destroying their stuff.





ironman_gq said:


> In my experience, if someone pays premium for a prime piece of hunting land, they want to be the only ones hunting on it. They don't care if the locals have been using it for years and still want to use it. We have a little over 300 acres in Northern MN and are always trying to keep other people out. The other land owners around us are pretty good about it but every time someone new moves in we end up going around our borders and blocking their new atv trails that cut through our land. Doesn't help that the camp has been broken into several times in the last 15yrs.




*   Add to the fact that the average price per acre in Minnesota is $1,700-$3,000 vs $6,000 to $10,000 per acre here in MA and even more were we are in South Eastern MA. *


----------



## foxtail

SeasonTicket said:


> *   Add to the fact that the average price per acre in Minnesota is $3,000 to $6,000 per acre . *


fixed that for you


----------



## SeasonTicket

foxtail said:


> fixed that for you


*I took that from a site that I assume averages land values thru an entire state. Land where I live is significantly more per acre than the site listed.  *

http://cheapestlandinamerica.net/cost-of-land-per-acre/


----------



## not-nuf-time

Your 1700-3000 per/acre is about right. If I could get $3000/acre for mine it would already be sold and I'm only 100 miles from twin cities all high ground. So your spot on state ave.


----------



## ironman_gq

Land up here in my half of the state runs $700-1000 without timber, $1000-3000 with timber. If there is lake shore involved you can double it and then some. Some lots near my cabin are going for $10-30,000 an acre and they aren't even on the nice end of the lake.

My dad and another friend of his started buying land in Canada, it's cheap compared to in the states. The last piece they bought went for $425 an acre and had a cabin.


----------



## BowtechMan82

This thread is awesome. I'm new to AT but could spend all day looking at some of these pics.


----------



## Pacian

Thanks for the great read. What an entertaining thread.


----------



## catfishmafia76

SeasonTicket said:


> *   The owner (and myself) of the 100 acres I hunt, would take the time to repost every year just before hunting season, but this year he decided to hunt there with me, which I thought was great. I usually can only hunt the afternoon with the occasional Saturday morning, he, on the other hand, was able to hunt mornings. Just him being there in the am this year, cut down on the amount of trespassers by a good 98+%. On a couple of occasions people snuck in from the opposite side, but if he heard a shot, he headed over in that general direction towards his property line, only to find the signs removed from several trees. He would go back and repost it the same day and we would never see or hear from them again. Almost like they were testing the waters?
> This is the first year without finding treestands, ribbons, bright eyes, gut piles or carcasses in the woods. We are hoping for the same next year. You can't let them win, that's what they want. You will never stop them all, but whatever you can do to stop it, does help.
> Good Luck! *


Glad you all were able to get them slowed down but gosh dam, a man shouldn't have to go through all that when he owns the property. Sad what this world has come to.


----------



## jpowers

A buddy of mine left this pic for me...


----------



## SeasonTicket

:bartstush: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

What is it with guys showing there ***** ???? ukey:

Never did get the fascination with guys doing that. Even to each other.


----------



## Renoone

I would put the pics of the trespassers but they stole my effing camera!!! I had it about 9' up in a tree with a steel box lagged to the tree. Had a lock on the box and a cable lock through it! It is (or was) in the middle of our private timber. Very calculated. Had to bring a ladder and some good tools. Second one they have taken. I am going to have to put out a "bait" camera with another one on it. I think I will rig the bait camera up with permanent dye!!!


----------



## WRMorrison

Renoone said:


> I think I will rig the bait camera up with permanent dye!!!


Dykem Hi-Spot Blue would work well; that stuff's nearly impossible to get off...it almost has to _wear_ off.

-WRM

http://itwprofessionalbrands.com/1172/dykem/hi-spot/dykem-hi-spot-blue


----------



## wandwproduction

Here you go for a thief. Better beef up your lock boxes!!!!! This is 3 he's stolen!!!!!


----------



## WVDXT

H








Don't help when there 12' up. And the box is opened with a pry bar.


----------



## WVDXT

Here's the thief only pic I got before he tore it out.


----------



## Miked989

are the last 2 posts on private land or public?


----------



## fshafly2

WVDXT said:


> H
> 
> Don't help when there 12' up. And the box is opened with a pry bar.


I hope he got a dose of poison ivy for his trouble...

-fsh


----------



## WVDXT

Private land.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

Looks like its time to get one of those "black-out" cams and hide that sucker really good. Doesn't have to be in a tree. Some place he wouldn't even think of looking and not at an obvious location, like a feeder. Set up a dummy cam in one of your broken boxes at a new location. He won't be able to resist checking it out when he sees a box @ a new location

You could always find where this guy is accessing your land at and setup accordingly. It may also be time to go hunting for this guy.


----------



## vonfoust

WVDXT said:


> View attachment 1876293
> 
> 
> Here's the thief only pic I got before he tore it out.


If he took the camera how did you get that pic?


----------



## Renoone

Working on that! I don't have a lot of problems with trespassers but when they do it seems like they feel the need to take my cameras! Definitely going to get the bait camera setup. Would like to have a camera that transmits to my phone right away but they don't work in my area right now. I will get them eventually.


----------



## BP1992

vonfoust said:


> If he took the camera how did you get that pic?


That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## WVDXT

It's a Covert Spec Op camera it send it to my phone.


----------



## vonfoust

WVDXT said:


> It's a Covert Spec Op camera it send it to my phone.


Gotcha. Nice, don't think you are going to do much better than that.


----------



## Kstigall

WVDXT said:


> View attachment 1876293
> 
> 
> Here's the thief only pic I got before he tore it out.


Looks as though he is wearing hip boots or briar chaps. Is the time stamp correct? If it is I suspect he may be a **** hunter and/or works an evening shift. If those are hip boots I'd suspect he's crossing water.

If he's crossing a swamp you are more likely to find his path.


----------



## foxtail

I hope those briars tear his sack open.


----------



## MountainManz

SmootWyo said:


> Man I am SO glad I live in Wyoming. Most of these post remind me of the out of state jerks that move into my neck of the woods and start putting up no trespassing signs. You guys act like your land is made of gold or something. Who cares if someone rides a quad across you place? I guess we have a different mentality here in good old Wyoming. We have never had a no trespassing sign on our place and I never will. We take care of each other out here. I guess in other places its different. That is the only reason I could think of that would make all of you so uptight about your land.


I'm in Wyoming too. Wish my experiences were the same as yours. Most land owners are cool, but I've had NUMBERS of run-ins with ranchers harassing me and trying to claim the public land I'm on is theirs. That's when I stop them in mid-sentence and pull out my trusty GPS and BLM map. They hate that, but quiets them up. The GPS mapping software is the best thing since sliced bread for defending ourselves from some of this harassment. Oh, and lets not forget all these "friendly" Wyoming landowners who refuse access to "landlocked" public state and BLM land to locals (only access is through their property). I could go on, but don't have the time.


----------



## rutnstrut

MountainManz said:


> I'm in Wyoming too. Wish my experiences were the same as yours. Most land owners are cool, but I've had NUMBERS of run-ins with ranchers harassing me and trying to claim the public land I'm on is theirs. That's when I stop them in mid-sentence and pull out my trusty GPS and BLM map. They hate that, but quiets them up. The GPS mapping software is the best thing since sliced bread for defending ourselves from some of this harassment. Oh, and lets not forget all these "friendly" Wyoming landowners who refuse access to "landlocked" public state and BLM land to locals (only access is through their property). I could go on, but don't have the time.


Yup, yet those same ranchers that lock up the PUBLIC land are selling hunts on it. Of course they don't want access to it, they would lose a tax free money maker.


----------



## BigWavDav

What can you do about this? Besides putting up more NT signs. Can you put up "Live Firing Range" signs 

I really wish the criminals did not win cases of landowner negligence.


----------



## stillern

chancegrayl said:


> Ernest gos hunting?


Hopefully you don't have as much trouble removing that pug ugly head from his shoulders.


----------



## DIXIEDOG1

This thread is the exact reason I do the double look around before I take a leak in the woods now even on my own property :lol:


----------



## Crapshot

southfork said:


> on one picture she has two tops on and on the second picture she only has one top on with the second top around her waist. Just saying.


Nasty!


----------



## KingKoontz

I've had a few pics of trespassers but can never seem to get a picture of their faces!


----------



## arrowchucker222

View attachment 1893507

How about this one. It's 24"x 36"


----------



## Sight Window

I would show you my picture but the guy took my camera, lucky it did not have the SD card in it.


----------



## shaffer88

And I'm sad to end part in just reading this but now to partake


















. 

Nothing like wading the middle of the creek


----------



## noahb2710

In my neighborhood we have woods that back up to most of the houses, so you can just walk in then from the backyard. I know people hunt back there because there are stands and trail cameras but I have no idea if its private property...there's no signs and it goes into people back yards. But I've probably had a lot of pictures taken of me riding my four wheeler


----------



## noahb2710

DIXIEDOG1 said:


> This thread is the exact reason I do the double look around before I take a leak in the woods now even on my own property :lol:


Haha my dad peed right in front of a trail camera that's at my sister-in-laws grandparents farm. My brother and I were shooting and my brother shouted over at him that he was right in front of a camera lol


----------



## Gunpowder

noahb2710 said:


> In my neighborhood we have woods that back up to most of the houses, so you can just walk in then from the backyard. I know people hunt back there because there are stands and trail cameras but I have no idea if its private property...there's no signs and it goes into people back yards. But I've probably had a lot of pictures taken of me riding my four wheeler


Na, its some of that land that was never deeded to anyone. :nono: No law requiring a land owner to post his property but he could require you to pay 50% of a fence to keep you out.


----------



## noahb2710

Gunpowder said:


> Na, its some of that land that was never deeded to anyone. :nono: No law requiring a land owner to post his property but he could require you to pay 50% of a fence to keep you out.


How do you know if someone owns it/who owns it if there are no signs? I'd like to hunt back there but don't want to get in trouble lol


----------



## shaffer88

noahb2710 said:


> How do you know if someone owns it/who owns it if there are no signs? I'd like to hunt back there but don't want to get in trouble lol


When people own land they don't post there name and contact info every 10 ft. . Go tot your county appraiser website or office and get a land map. . Round my parts it's online and all I have to do is click and it gives me the taxpayer on the property and address of residence. Just because you don't know who owns doesn't mean it's public in my state I know some places are different but not here. .


----------



## Gunpowder

What shaffer88 said. Once had someone tell me they had a right to trespass through my property to get to the river. I suggested to him that that might be why they create those access points up and down the river called "public access sites".


----------



## Gunpowder

Google your county and "GIS".


----------



## ironman_gq

noahb2710 said:


> In my neighborhood we have woods that back up to most of the houses, so you can just walk in then from the backyard. I know people hunt back there because there are stands and trail cameras but I have no idea if its private property...there's no signs and it goes into people back yards. But I've probably had a lot of pictures taken of me riding my four wheeler


Could be an easement between lots, I've seen lots of them platted for later use for future utilities or municipal projects. County assessors office will have a platt map showing who owns what according to their records.


----------



## bamatide15

noahb2710 said:


> In my neighborhood we have woods that back up to most of the houses, so you can just walk in then from the backyard. I know people hunt back there because there are stands and trail cameras but I have no idea if its private property...there's no signs and it goes into people back yards. But I've probably had a lot of pictures taken of me riding my four wheeler


I'm sorry and not trying to be a jerk, but unless you have permission or know that it is public land then you are trespassing. I have this problem on the place that I hunt. It backs up to a few houses and people think that it is their back yard because access is easy. Well, its not their back yard. I fought this battle with people who felt they were entitled to use the land because they always had. The land owner is an 87 year old lady and is scared to death someone is going to get hurt on her property, but people thought, "what is she gonna do about it?". 
It took me a few months but now I finally have the situation somewhat under control. We will see what spring and summer brings.
Just remember, if its not yours you need to have permission to be there. I grew up in Alabama where crossing on someone else's property for any reason is a big No-No. I now live in Va and the mentality where I live is completely different. People seem to think that if someone has not told them they can't be there then they can.


----------



## noahb2710

bamatide15 said:


> I'm sorry and not trying to be a jerk, but unless you have permission or know that it is public land then you are trespassing. I have this problem on the place that I hunt. It backs up to a few houses and people think that it is their back yard because access is easy. Well, its not their back yard. I fought this battle with people who felt they were entitled to use the land because they always had. The land owner is an 87 year old lady and is scared to death someone is going to get hurt on her property, but people thought, "what is she gonna do about it?".
> It took me a few months but now I finally have the situation somewhat under control. We will see what spring and summer brings.
> Just remember, if its not yours you need to have permission to be there. I grew up in Alabama where crossing on someone else's property for any reason is a big No-No. I now live in Va and the mentality where I live is completely different. People seem to think that if someone has not told them they can't be there then they can.


I understand. I live in Virginia also. I see people back there a lot so that's why though it would be fine. I'm trying to figure out who the land owner is so I can ask for permission.


----------



## OkieDude

I went out and checked my cams on March 1st. It had been an abnormally long time since I'd visited my hunting land. I live over 120 miles away.

When I open up the camera pointed at my salt block, I notice that the memory card has not been clicked all the way in. I curse myself, click it in, close the door and move on.

I didn't even bother checking it. Since I'd forgotten to push it all the way in. Right?

Wrong... When I went back on March 9th, I found hundreds of pictures on it, pre-March 1st and a gap between Feb 22nd and March 1st.

These are the last pics from Feb on it.






















I really think no harm was meant. I think she was just curious what that was. I have seen them on no other cams, before or since. And I have a lot of cameras running out there, for a long time.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

No harm was meant? Are you serious? That girl has the most malicious look on her face I've ever seen. And you know what those little girls with pink watches can be like. I'm telling you, she's trouble for sure!

:wink:


----------



## Nosdog2

I would be more pissed with them going up in the treestand. Esp with all the sue happy people.


----------



## Tom_AZ

Gotta hate trespassers. At least they didn't steal your trail cams.


----------



## cab207

I just went through all 99 pages of this thread and my god do I feel for you guys out there that have to deal with all this stuff. ATV's seem to be a big factor as well as just people really being morons. Thanks for sharing everyone and I hope none of you have a reason to post here.


----------



## SeasonTicket

cab207 said:


> I just went through all 99 pages of this thread and my god do I feel for you guys out there that have to deal with all this stuff. ATV's seem to be a big factor as well as just people really being morons. Thanks for sharing everyone and I hope none of you have a reason to post here.


*   Thanks. Cameras will be going back out in a few months, we shall see what happens.* :set1_thinking:


----------



## hedp

wandwproduction said:


> Here you go for a thief. Better beef up your lock boxes!!!!! This is 3 he's stolen!!!!!



This might be a tougher camera box than those. It's made out of tough steel. However, they guy can just cut the tree down too.




http://www.custom1enterprises.com/



.


----------



## Miked989

cutting the tree down might have been quicker, then he could have cut the lock off at home and had a lock box to....LOL


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   Unfortunately, these days, cordless lightweight grinders and a cut-off wheel make it too easy. *


----------



## carbon arrow1

stillern said:


> Hopefully you don't have as much trouble removing that pug ugly head from his shoulders.


slillern, is this a self portrait? bwahahaha.


----------



## hitman846

Tresspasser thread has gone over 1,000,000 views :faint:


----------



## Punch_Free4L

:cheers:


hitman846 said:


> Tresspasser thread has gone over 1,000,000 views :faint:


I saw that....cool! :cheers:


----------



## Drake-down

Well I'd love to have pictures to post but the theiving *******s stole both cameras that were covering the drive into my property where I am building a new home. Not only did they take those, but proceeded to smash windows and kick doors on their way to stealing everything they could fit in a vehicle, tools, wire, you name it. 
Oh how I would give my right nut to catch them


----------



## Elf Friend

Drake-down said:


> Well I'd love to have pictures to post but the theiving *******s stole both cameras that were covering the drive into my property where I am building a new home. Not only did they take those, but proceeded to smash windows and kick doors on their way to stealing everything they could fit in a vehicle, tools, wire, you name it.
> Oh how I would give my right nut to catch them



Go to your local scrap metal dealers and let them know what kinds of wire and how much was stolen. They have all transactions on vidio, at least around these parts.


----------



## ironman_gq

MN requires a photo ID and a signature for all scrap transactions, too many issues with stolen property. We had a job that had $30k worth of brand new copper pipe stolen from a locked enclosed trailer on a University campus, no cameras on the area and no one was ever caught.


----------



## Renoone

Only takes them a few minutes to get it. As I mentioned in earlier posts, I had mine up 10' in a tree with lock box and python cable. Yeah, that worked!!!
May go back to cheap cameras with a hidden one watching the one on the trail. Bought some of the camera camo at the IA Deer Classic. Maybe that will help.



hedp said:


> This might be a tougher camera box than those. It's made out of tough steel. However, they guy can just cut the tree down too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.custom1enterprises.com/
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## bwhnter4life

shaffer88 said:


> And I'm sad to end part in just reading this but now to partake
> View attachment 1894667
> View attachment 1894668
> View attachment 1894669
> .
> 
> Nothing like wading the middle of the creek


Is it in some states places where water naturally flows, rivers and streams, public right a ways? or is just if you are on the water portion and not touching bottom?


----------



## shaffer88

bwhnter4life said:


> Is it in some states places where water naturally flows, rivers and streams, public right a ways? or is just if you are on the water portion and not touching bottom?


not in my state


----------



## mike.bert

Drew a unit 8 Arizona bow tag. Anyone here have the pleasure of hunting this unit? Not looking for anyone's spot but would like to talk about your hunt 
Thanks


----------



## Renoone

In Iowa it has to be normally navigable by a watercraft or something like that. So basically it needs to be a river or pretty large stream/creek with a public access point. Then you can only use the normal high water mark. Make sense?



bwhnter4life said:


> Is it in some states places where water naturally flows, rivers and streams, public right a ways? or is just if you are on the water portion and not touching bottom?


----------



## gertyak

This is near the back of my property about 200 yds away from an established trail.












Can't wait to send these pics to there parents!!


----------



## The Phantom

*Haven't shared for a while.*

On my in-laws property. No idea who it is. Not sure I want to find out!:mg:


----------



## Kstigall

gertyak said:


> This is near the back of my property about 200 yds away from an established trail.
> View attachment 1931148
> View attachment 1931148
> Can't wait to send these pics to there parents!!


I'm sure they are NOT smoking weed..... That is not smoke in front of the boy on the left. He is NOT passing anything with his left hand to the guy in front of him.


----------



## bowandarrowman

This sight is so slow compared to others. I suspect it is because of all the ads and pop-ups.


----------



## jace

then leave us


----------



## deerjitsu

Doesn't seem to be a problem on my phone.


----------



## The Phantom

*On my in-law's property*

No idea who it is, but who walks through a corn fiels in bare feet?

Sony S40/Yeti


----------



## WhacknstackWI

Kstigall said:


> I'm sure they are NOT smoking weed..... That is not smoke in front of the boy on the left. He is NOT passing anything with his left hand to the guy in front of him.


Sarcasm I'm hoping......


----------



## The Phantom

*Repost of 2475*

for those that missed it!ukey:


----------



## trkytrack2

str_8_shot said:


> That a clip from roots?


Obama quote...."if I had a son"


----------



## trkytrack2

bhunt31 said:


> I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.
> 
> "What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit
> 
> "My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk
> 
> "They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


Wonder how that worked out for them?


----------



## The Phantom

Well, since the earth is not my mother, and I don't believe in the great spirit, but I do believe in Jesus Christ my LORD, I'll keep calling people trespassers when I feel it is justified.



Quote Originally Posted by bhunt31 View Post
I know 99% of you won't like what I have to say about this all, but I'm going to voice my opinion and the opinion of our ancestors alike and if it changes 1 person's way of thinking or seeing things, then I succeeded in my endeavor. I will not argue, will not bicker, and will not fight with a one of you, so if you want to say something, be my guest, it's your right, doesn't make it right, but it's your right. The only thing I have to say is that you guys call yourselves hunters and most of you call yourselves bow-hunters. You should be downright ashamed to call yourself that. There is a difference between poaching and trespassing and don't try to lump them together as the same thing. You people only care about yourselves and what's best for you. You can keep your greed in your heart, I'll keep nature in mine.

"What is this you call property? It cannot be the earth, for the land is our mother, nourishing all her children, beasts, birds, fish and all men. The woods, the streams, everything on it belongs to everybody and is for the use of all. How can one man say it belongs only to him?" -Massasoit

"My reason teaches me that land cannot be sold. The Great Spirit gave it to his children to live upon. So long as they occupy and cultivate it, they have a right to the soil. Nothing can be sold but such things as can be carried away" --Black Hawk

"They made us many promises, more than I can remember, but they never kept but one: they promised to take our land and they took it. It was not hard to see that the white people coveted every inch of land on which we lived. Greed. Humans wanted the last bit of ground which supported Indian feet. It was land - it has ever been land - for which the White man oppresses the Indian and to gain possession of which he commits any crime. Treaties that have been made are vain attempts to save a little of the fatherland, treaties holy to us by the smoke of the pipe - but nothing is holy to the white man. Little by little, with greed and cruelty unsurpassed by the animal, he has taken all. The loaf is gone and now the white man wants the crumbs." --Luther Standing Bear


----------



## Jeff50316

Wish I had land for people to trespass on 😛


----------



## Stevie777




----------



## fshafly2

lmao

-fsh


----------



## spec

The Phantom said:


> No idea who it is, but who walks through a corn fiels in bar
> 
> 
> Sony S40/Yeti




The other shadow cast in the pic tells us she is not alone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

spec said:


> The other shadow cast in the pic tells us she is not alone.


Bingo....at least one other, maybe more....

Joe


----------



## austin04

caught this guy on my trail camera roaming during early bow season on land that I have permission to hunt on. land owner doesn't know who it is and never has seen him. Sure did grind my gears that I saw some guy hunting when I am the only one with permission to hunt. the week after I got that I got a picture of the big buck I am chasing so that made me feel better that he didn't shoot him


----------



## Renoone

That guy must have dropped his snacks! Cause you can't bait in Iowa.


----------



## austin04

no he didn't lol I hunt in a different state that allows baiting


----------



## Trapline

left my cam out over the winter at my cabin and got these dudes 5 days after i put the cam out..






and a warden during the winter, i think he may have realized he was on "candid cam".


----------



## xjarcher

Is the guy in post 2491 Dan Fitzgerald?


----------



## attackone

Tonto79 said:


> Dude couldn't figure out how to get it off the tree...scumbag...


looks like Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## BigBirdVA

Paintball grenade maybe?


----------



## Buckem

BigBirdVA said:


> Paintball grenade maybe?


That was awesome!


----------



## SeasonTicket

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/a...ted-trespassing-ticket-landowner-also-charged


----------



## Buckem

OK...not quite so awesome anymore:set1_thinking:


----------



## WRMorrison

"He never said I couldn’t walk there." 

So, is it now the landowner's responsibility to confront everyone in the surrounding counties and say, "This is private property....and that also means that you can't walk through, drive through, crawl through, etc., etc.?"

If it's private property, just *assume* that you're not allowed to be there.

-WRM


----------



## stcks&strngs

SeasonTicket said:


> http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/a...ted-trespassing-ticket-landowner-also-charged


Not saying he trespassed on the neighbors property but when he says the last time he talked to the landowner he was on someone elses property it raises a red flag to me. Seems this guy is on everyone's land but his own
"The only time I’ve ever talked with him was the year before when I was on the other neighbor’s land"


----------



## spekwa91

It's bogus that they other guy is being charged. There was nothing mischievous about him doing that on HIS OWN property. Now he's being charged when all he was doing was trying to deter trespassing.


----------



## Kstigall

I am sure I'll get flamed for my following comment......

I don't agree with setting a boobi trap explosive device because someone walks a few feet onto your land to get to another piece of land to hunt. This someone obviously lives nearby. Why would you not talk to someone before setting up a potentially very dangerous device? Before people jump all over me I should say I bought a little 7 acre piece of land when I was 20 years old, my family owns a couple of pieces of property that we hunt and we have exclusive rights to hunt another piece of property. I have dealt with abusive poachers and trespassers for decades. Still I have a real problem with what the landowner did. The first thing a landowner should do especially in a rural setting is to simply chat with the offender. Basically the landowner appears to have gone straight to full blown war over what may have been a trivial thing. What if a child's eye had been injured by flying debris? However, there is probably more to the story...................

I KNOW what it's like to be standing on land your family has owned for over 70 years and to have buckshot flying around you! I know what it's like to be a teenager and to have an older man try to intimidate you while standing on very private and posted property with written permission. I know what it's like to put up a gate one weekend on family land and to have it torn down the next. So it's not necessary to explain to me a landowners "rights".

In Virginia if the "trespasser" has been openly and notoriously using a path/trail for a certain number of years the land owner may not be legally able to stop him from continuing to use it.


----------



## spekwa91

I'm not condoning what he did, but in a release from D&DH, the landowner said he has tried to talk to the trespasser to obviously no avail. Would it have set a boobie trap? No way. But, in this situation, I also don't agree that the landowner be charged.


----------



## dodgensince74

Remember when you were a kid and you did something wrong to your brother sister or whomever because they did something wrong to you and you were told " two wrongs do not make a right ", well this is one of those times.


----------



## Krash

Kstigall said:


> I am sure I'll get flamed for my following comment......
> 
> I don't agree with setting a boobi trap explosive device because someone walks a few feet onto your land to get to another piece of land to hunt. This someone obviously lives nearby. Why would you not talk to someone before setting up a potentially very dangerous device? Before people jump all over me I should say I bought a little 7 acre piece of land when I was 20 years old, my family owns a couple of pieces of property that we hunt and we have exclusive rights to hunt another piece of property. I have dealt with abusive poachers and trespassers for decades. Still I have a real problem with what the landowner did. The first thing a landowner should do especially in a rural setting is to simply chat with the offender. Basically the landowner appears to have gone straight to full blown war over what may have been a trivial thing. What if a child's eye had been injured by flying debris? However, there is probably more to the story...................
> 
> I KNOW what it's like to be standing on land your family has owned for over 70 years and to have buckshot flying around you! I know what it's like to be a teenager and to have an older man try to intimidate you while standing on very private and posted property with written permission. I know what it's like to put up a gate one weekend on family land and to have it torn down the next. So it's not necessary to explain to me a landowners "rights".
> 
> In Virginia if the "trespasser" has been openly and notoriously using a path/trail for a certain number of years the land owner may not be legally able to stop him from continuing to use it.





spekwa91 said:


> I'm not condoning what he did, but in a release from D&DH, the landowner said he has tried to talk to the trespasser to obviously no avail. Would it have set a boobie trap? No way. But, in this situation, I also don't agree that the landowner be charged.


Very well said by both


----------



## AR&BOW

Hmmm, I have no problem with what he did. It was a paint canon, no projectile or device. It shoots paint and is less dangerous than the gun the guy holds. I despise trespassers to no end. We dont have too much trouble with them, but cameras have caught a few people and none were recognizable. It is a lack of respect and an attitude that you can do as you please. There is nothing I hate more than disrespect and entitlement. This werkend I am posting more "no trespassing" signs and hiding a couple more cameras.


----------



## MXLord327

WRMorrison said:


> "He never said I couldn’t walk there."
> 
> So, is it now the landowner's responsibility to confront everyone in the surrounding counties and say, "This is private property....and that also means that you can't walk through, drive through, crawl through, etc., etc.?"
> 
> If it's private property, just *assume* that you're not allowed to be there.
> 
> -WRM


No so in the Northeast, since the 1600's there has always been the "Right of Trespass." If land is not posted and the landowner has not specifically told you to stay off their land, it is perfectly legal to be on it. It comes from feudal Europe, where the rich Lords/Landowners would make the peasants walk miles around their borders to get from their homes to town. The original settlers wanted to make sure that did not happen here, looks like it has in the rest of the country though.


----------



## Renoone

Don't think too many are walking to town these days! Signs don't matter to trespassers either. I had a van parked right in front of one on the gate and they walked in to hunt mushrooms. So very frustrating! Many people have no respect for anything these days. Dump trash wherever they want, trespass, run red lights, steal my trail cameras, etc. Way too much entitlement expectations. But then again, it's not their fault! LOL!


----------



## trkytrack2

renoone said:


> don't think too many are walking to town these days! Signs don't matter to trespassers either. I had a van parked right in front of one on the gate and they walked in to hunt mushrooms. So very frustrating! Many people have no respect for anything these days. Dump trash wherever they want, trespass, run red lights, steal my trail cameras, etc. Way too much entitlement expectations. But then again, it's not their fault! Lol!


this.............


----------



## ak47tim




----------



## Buckem

ak47tim said:


>


Mushroomers?:bartstush:


----------



## ak47tim

Buckem said:


> Mushroomers?:bartstush:


I'm guessing. A little late though. The season peaked about two weeks before this was taken.


----------



## WEnglert

In Missouri you have to have a purple marker (whether that be spray paint, a purple tie etc.) every so often to mark private property other wise it's fair game


----------



## WRMorrison

May all the trespassers get covered in ticks...

-WRM


----------



## JMart294

WEnglert said:


> In Missouri you have to have a purple marker (whether that be spray paint, a purple tie etc.) every so often to mark private property other wise it's fair game


Pretty sure its the same in Illinois. I got a lot of purple out around the farm.


----------



## RobinHoodx2

was out hunting and 5 ATVs come within 5 feet of me(treestand) they never saw me! Private property. BARBED wire fence that they cut open to get through!


----------



## tom beagles

Polaris, Trail Master.


----------



## Billy H

AR&BOW said:


> Hmmm, I have no problem with what he did. It was a paint canon, no projectile or device. It shoots paint and is less dangerous than the gun the guy holds. I despise trespassers to no end. We dont have too much trouble with them, but cameras have caught a few people and none were recognizable. It is a lack of respect and an attitude that you can do as you please. There is nothing I hate more than disrespect and entitlement. This werkend I am posting more "no trespassing" signs and hiding a couple more cameras.


I hate trespassers also, but what this guy done was wrong. What was the guy 71 years old,, and was just walking an old logging road passing through to get to a spot he has hunted for 60 years. The guy who set the trap knew this. If that old man would have had a heart attack and died he would be facing manslaughter charges. Would have been easier to just take the video without the paint and show it to the local law as proof this guy needs to get fined. Not a bit surprised it happened in Pa.


----------



## VanBalls

I'm all for the landowner keeping trespassers off his property, but rigging up an airbag to spray someone with paint is EXTREMELY dangerous. He's lucky nobody was seriously injured or killed.


----------



## TexasAggie




----------



## ProArcher1986

Varbogen said:


> I dont get trespassers Well Not for long any way , When You see a 2 ton tow chain on the trees , think to your self , What does it hold back ?
> 
> Nobody really wants be on my property very long when they see the Babies out on the chains , with or without my blessing ,LOL


 nice rotty!!!


----------



## chancegrayl

Sad to say this is my second time posting in this thread.


----------



## Joseph

deertracker said:


> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...hief-says-he-was-protecting-deer?cmpid=121609


HAHA Busted! Did he really think he would get away with that? Wow.


----------



## BustedBird

Obama out for his morning jog. Secret service guys must be wearing camo, or cant keep up with him.


----------



## UpstateSC85

Just got this one last week


----------



## ProArcher1986

TexasAggie said:


> View attachment 1980947


How did justin beaver find your trail cam?!


----------



## Pulse76

K njvbjnmnnbb


----------



## fragmag

Pulse76 said:


> K njvbjnmnnbb


If you say so.....


----------



## chancegrayl

First horseback riders, now 4 wheelers. How do i stop this


----------



## Bow Me

chancegrayl said:


> View attachment 1991290
> First horseback riders, now 4 wheelers. How do i stop this


Bear traps and spike strips.


----------



## AR&BOW

chancegrayl said:


> View attachment 1991290
> First horseback riders, now 4 wheelers. How do i stop this


How are they getting on to your property? If you know where or have an idea put a cam there and try and get a face pic. Also put a no trespassing sign right in their way.


----------



## SeasonTicket

*I actually printed out a photo of the trespassers and attached it to a NO TRESPASSING sign on a stick in the middle of the trail (I tapped over the pic with clear packing tape) and it put an end to that.*


----------



## chancegrayl

I have cables up at all road entrances and No trespassing signs every 75 yards. I have had a couple such as the horseback riders faces, and turned to the local sheriff and tried the game warden. they just cross at a will along the ditch's


----------



## Nosdog2

UpstateSC85 said:


> Just got this one last week


Don Kisky is on your land! :mg:


----------



## trkytrack2

austin04 said:


> View attachment 1943297
> View attachment 1943289
> caught this guy on my trail camera roaming during early bow season on land that I have permission to hunt on. land owner doesn't know who it is and never has seen him. Sure did grind my gears that I saw some guy hunting when I am the only one with permission to hunt. the week after I got that I got a picture of the big buck I am chasing so that made me feel better that he didn't shoot him


I think that's Barry Wenzel but the real question is...who baits with bread?


----------



## 2robinhood

trkytrack2 said:


> I think that's Barry Wenzel but the real question is...who baits with bread?


I see apples and corm on the cob in the picture.

But, I do know a few guys that bait deer with bread and beagles.
It took the deer about a week and a half to start eating it.
Once they started, they can keep enough on the ground for them.
They are feeding them a heaping pick up load of just out of date bread and beagles a week.

.

.


----------



## waterman1148

bagels


----------



## Miked989

2robinhood said:


> I see apples and corm on the cob in the picture.
> 
> But, I do know a few guys that bait deer with bread and beagles.
> It took the deer about a week and a half to start eating it.
> Once they started, they can keep enough on the ground for them.
> They are feeding them a heaping pick up load of just out of date bread and beagles a week.
> 
> .
> 
> .


poor dogs.


----------



## 2robinhood

LoL, darn tablet auto spell.


----------



## Grizzlemethis

2robinhood said:


> I see apples and corm on the cob in the picture.
> 
> But, I do know a few guys that bait deer with bread and beagles.
> It took the deer about a week and a half to start eating it.
> Once they started, they can keep enough on the ground for them.
> They are feeding them a heaping pick up load of just out of date bread and beagles a week.
> 
> .
> 
> .


Lmao, man Im glad that was a typo. The antis would have had a field day otherwise. The bagel thing is interesting, do they just go to the bakery and pick up the stale stuff they throw un the dumpster?


----------



## 2robinhood

Grizzlemethis said:


> Lmao, man Im glad that was a typo. The antis would have had a field day otherwise. The bagel thing is interesting, do they just go to the bakery and pick up the stale stuff they throw un the dumpster?


He has a connection at the bread company and he get the out of date stuff they bring back.
I personally have seen it, and cant believe how much the deer eat.
I tried some at my hunting spotand they tore it up also..

.

.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

SeasonTicket said:


> http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/a...ted-trespassing-ticket-landowner-also-charged


little late to the party on this one, so in PA you can't you mouse traps either? 

love how the people tresspassing argue.. I should show up at his house and raid his fridge and take his car for a joy ride.. when he calls 911 i will just say "he never told me i couldn't"


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

are you sure it is not ***** eating all of the carbs?



2robinhood said:


> He has a connection at the bread company and he get the out of date stuff they bring back.
> I personally have seen it, and cant believe how much the deer eat.
> I tried some at my hunting spotand they tore it up also..
> 
> .
> 
> .


----------



## 2robinhood

Double Lung 'Em said:


> are you sure it is not ***** eating all of the carbs?


He has cameras there, definitely deer eating it.


----------



## Windwalker7

Love this thread!


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   It's been quiet as of late, but it's starting again. *:sad:


----------



## Cnich226

I had a guy last year who owns the land beside where I hunt come and check out a mock scrape I made. On my camera I caught him peeing in it to try and ruin my chances because all the deer come through my woods to get to him. I no longer have the picture but I hunt on a cops land so it got fixed really quick.


----------



## SeasonTicket

Cnich226 said:


> I had a guy last year who owns the land beside where I hunt come and check out a mock scrape I made. On my camera I caught him peeing in it to try and ruin my chances because all the deer come through my woods to get to him. I no longer have the picture but I hunt on a cops land so it got fixed really quick.


*   Believe it or not, I try to pee in as many scrapes as I can, on the land I hunt . I actually think it helps. * :noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## 6bloodychunks

SeasonTicket said:


> *   Believe it or not, I try to pee in as many scrapes as I can, on the land I hunt . I actually think it helps. * :noidea::noidea::noidea:



+1 so do i  it works


----------



## trkytrack2

X2....peeing in scrapes. Even out of your stand. Deer are not alarmed by human pee.


----------



## pops423

SeasonTicket said:


> *   Believe it or not, I try to pee in as many scrapes as I can, on the land I hunt . I actually think it helps. * :noidea::noidea::noidea:


Yeah what he said. That's how I make my mock scrapes.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Right after peering in a scrape I throw in one of my wife's tampons, man it is on like donkey Kong after that. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## SeasonTicket

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Right after peering in a scrape I throw in one of my wife's tampons, man it is on like donkey Kong after that. ��


----------



## BLan

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Right after peering in a scrape I throw in one of my wife's tampons, man it is on like donkey Kong after that. ��


and this is something that you just happen to carry around in your pocket????


----------



## ifbrownthendown

I am about to unsubscribe


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

BLan said:


> and this is something that you just happen to carry around in your pocket????


I never leave home without it :mg: seems this joke went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Skunkworkx

SeasonTicket said:


> *   Believe it or not, I try to pee in as many scrapes as I can, on the land I hunt . I actually think it helps. * :noidea::noidea::noidea:


Did a little testing of a mock scrape with me peeing in it every time I was in the woods hunting or checking the trail cams.
Every deer, ****, squirrel, and fox stopped, sniffed, and looked around unbothered by it....lots of pics/vids last year.


----------



## ohiobow

they look like winners lol


----------



## WOODSMAN416

bparks35 said:


>


Dear Penthouse Letters,

I never thought anything like this would ever happen to me but one day while deer hunting........


----------



## jason060788

Pulled my card out and saw this


----------



## ifbrownthendown

Still loving rhe paintball grenade


----------



## Johnson230

WOODSMAN416 said:


> Dear Penthouse Letters,
> 
> I never thought anything like this would ever happen to me but one day while deer hunting........



Bahahaha


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I put this cam up to monitor a trespassing issue with 4 wheelers... But here is a trespasser I would welcome back at any time... LOL...


----------



## BLan

Well that picture won't be up long. LOL


----------



## deerwhackmaster

That's awesome ^^^^


----------



## GTM

She's just marking her territory.


----------



## Virginian

Ahahaha! We have a winner!


----------



## .misha.

hahaha awesome!


----------



## Bob Wallace

Bermuda Triangle or the hitler?


----------



## Cnich226

SeasonTicket said:


> *   Believe it or not, I try to pee in as many scrapes as I can, on the land I hunt . I actually think it helps. * :noidea::noidea::noidea:


I've notice it helps during the right time of season by this guy was doing all season


----------



## BowTech CPX

LOL Awsome!


SeasonTicket said:


> *I actually printed out a photo of the trespassers and attached it to a NO TRESPASSING sign on a stick in the middle of the trail (I tapped over the pic with clear packing tape) and it put an end to that.*


----------



## BTM

ironman_gq said:


> MN requires a photo ID and a signature for all scrap transactions, too many issues with stolen property. We had a job that had $30k worth of brand new copper pipe stolen from a locked enclosed trailer on a University campus, no cameras on the area and no one was ever caught.


A buddy was getting a lot of his construction material/scrap stolen, so he borrowed a houndsman's tracking collar and hid it in a pipe with some other scrap. The next time he was ripped off he just drove around town until he found his "lost dog". Then he called the law.


----------



## DaneHunter

BTM said:


> A buddy was getting a lot of his construction material/scrap stolen, so he borrowed a houndsman's tracking collar and hid it in a pipe with some other scrap. The next time he was ripped off he just drove around town until he found his "lost dog". Then he called the law.


They are building a new high school by me and some one stole a whole semi trailer full of copper pipe worth 300k. They had to delay opening the school because they didn't have enough materials or money to finish the project.


----------



## JMax510

Turned out to be the brother of a guy who is renting one of my rental houses joyriding around the property. Lease clearly states the yard is boundary for house. I took care of this one swiftly.


----------



## outwrage1

My contributions. They also had 3 dogs with them.


----------



## glassguy2511

outwrage1 said:


> My contributions. They also had 3 dogs with them.


Looks like Santa Claus is spending his summer slimming down in Illinois....


----------



## cab207

glassguy2511 said:


> Looks like Santa Claus is spending his summer slimming down in Illinois....


and Mrs. Claus has been hitting the fridge hard! clearly she's not going for that "beach body" she probably hoped for.


----------



## WUD DUK

cab207 said:


> and Mrs. Claus has been hitting the fridge hard! clearly she's not going for that "beach body" she probably hoped for.


Sure she is. She's going for the beached WHALE body she was hoping for


----------



## outwrage1

I will try and upload the first pic. The lead horse is the smallest w the biggest rider!!!


----------



## jmack73

Renoone said:


> Don't think too many are walking to town these days! Signs don't matter to trespassers either. I had a van parked right in front of one on the gate and they walked in to hunt mushrooms. So very frustrating! Many people have no respect for anything these days. Dump trash wherever they want, trespass, run red lights, steal my trail cameras, etc. Way too much entitlement expectations. But then again, it's not their fault! LOL!


I don't have a problem here in Florida. Trespassing with a weapon is a good way to grab a felony! If you got a firearm and get crazy with the landowner you'll be shot most likely. We have no duty to retreat so most people don't get stupid!


----------



## Slippy Field

JMax510 said:


> Turned out to be the brother of a guy who is renting one of my rental houses joyriding around the property. Lease clearly states the yard is boundary for house. I took care of this one swiftly.
> View attachment 2010398


Please tell me you kicked that piece of trash's ass? What in the world are those tattoos??


----------



## flyboy9994

Yeah... Really tough lookin ink he's got there... Jeeezzz!


----------



## jmack73

flyboy9994 said:


> Yeah... Really tough lookin ink he's got there... Jeeezzz!


Snails or pine cones... Makes sense I guess!


----------



## ktquinn44

I feel bad for that horse


----------



## WRMorrison

Slippy Field said:


> What in the world are those tattoos??


They looks so random; like temporary tattoos...lol.

-WRM


----------



## bigern76

I wish I couldn't contribute...


----------



## ifbrownthendown

^^^^^one large atv....shouldn't be hard to track that down


----------



## Spikehorn11




----------



## mattmann

Just picked up a browning dark ops today....I should be putting it out soon and I really hope I don't get any like this!


----------



## hoytdude123

Jmax510 im pretty sure i know that dude. Are you in michigan??


----------



## shigsarch1

Get cell phone cams and then show up with an AR (attached via three point sling) hanging across your chest. Haven't had a problem since then and that was three years ago. Gotta love people that somehow think it is ok to cross boundaries without permission.


----------



## Billy H

WRMorrison said:


> They looks so random; like temporary tattoos...lol.
> 
> -WRM


Not to mention the ankle bracelet that he has on. What a flake!


----------



## NCDoberman

JMax510 said:


> Turned out to be the brother of a guy who is renting one of my rental houses joyriding around the property. Lease clearly states the yard is boundary for house. I took care of this one swiftly.
> View attachment 2010398



I think that's cousin Eddie from National Lampoon's.


----------



## Grizzlemethis

NCDoberman said:


> I think that's cousin Eddie from National Lampoon's.


Lmao


----------



## HOYTMAN37

NCDoberman said:


> I think that's cousin Eddie from National Lampoon's.


****ters full


----------



## NCDoberman

HOYTMAN37 said:


> ****ters full


You serious, Clark?


----------



## Arkansan07

Never had any tresspasser pics, but found a cigarette butt in a food plot 2 years ago with nothing but dead grass in it. If yall remember 2 years ago was one of the most epic droughts the South and Midwest have seen. Luckily the woods didnt burn down.


----------



## stillern

NCDoberman said:


> I think that's cousin Eddie from National Lampoon's.


"That there is what you call a Recreational vehicle Clarke..."


----------



## Stevie777

Buckem said:


> That was awesome!


And illegal i'm sure.


----------



## BowhuntNH

when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

BowhuntNH said:


> when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


Sounds like you need to have a discussion with the dad.


----------



## mainjet

BowhuntNH said:


> when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


I actually laughed at the video. That was pretty good. Kudos to the two kids that left the camera alone. 

The dad is a complete idiot. Do they have any laws out in your area about someone messing with hunting activities?


----------



## km04

Or at least give him the old Rochambeau.


----------



## Dukslayer26

Buckem said:


> That was awesome!


Hahahahaha


----------



## landon410

farm dog, it's home is just over half a mile from this stand, picture taken with my cell phone while in stand. There used to be 2 of these big dogs but one disappeared and I swear even though I may have wanted to make one disappear I didn't do it..








neighboring land owner taking dog for walk through timber, again picture taken from cell phone while in stand. This is a good guy, just not a hunter and didn't think about the fact that people were hunting.


----------



## jwt91.JT

I enjoy scrolling through these, seeing if someone catches me on cam. Either way, it's always entertaining and also a good learning experience. Haha. Live fast, and take chances!.


----------



## SeasonTicket

*Well, it's been a pretty tame summer, only a couple of trespassers, which is good compared to previous years. A lot of it has to do with the gate the land owner and I installed out back. It really put an end to people coming in thru the "back door" . We would always just drop trees in the trail, but they would chainsaw them out of the way. Went down to check it out and gave it a quick spray paint orange just so people will know we still maintain it. This is in the South East corner of his property. The boundary is a stone wall heading west, which changes to a barb wire fence for several hundred yards, and then back to a stone wall w/barb wire, almost all the way to the main road.










When I walked West up the South boundary to look for sign and set up a couple of more cameras for hunting season, I was beginning to think I was loosing my mind, as I couldn't find the barb wire fence. I know the woods are thick this time of year, but I was pretty certain I was in the right place. Much to my surprise, I found that someone had cut the 50+ year old barb wire down and removed all the POSTED signs! I immediately called the land owner and he wasn't very happy for some strange reason. 

So, we spent most of today running new barbwire through the thick chit, re-posted it all, put up multi-color ribbons (really makes it visible 360* all times of the year) and then sprayed the barbwire orange, Curious to see what happens and if I get anyone on camera. I don't get it, some people are phucked. I am amazed that some one would actually cut down all that barbwire and remove the signs on top.




























It wasn't an easy job, but hopefully someone gets the message, but I highly doubt it.:sad:

Here is a pic of what it looks like from last hunting season. You can see the old barb wire in the bottom of the pic.

























*


----------



## atwanamaker

Looks like the young Pats fans aren't much smarter than the grown up ones...!!!



BowhuntNH said:


> when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


----------



## 1eyeRed

I scouted a WI VPA land in St. Croix County. Someone left a WGI cam on the trail at about waist level and it stuck out like a sore thumb. My buddies and I walked right by it, watched the red shot indicator light flash as it took our pictures and I couldn't help but gave it two thumbs up when I walked past it. Nice piece of property, but after numerous HUMAN signs later, I decided I won't be hunting it. Whoever left the tree stand up in one of the ravines (I think I read that was illegal, but I'm not one to make that call), sweet spot buddy. I'll leave that spot to you. If that was your camera and you found the pics (goofy lookin asian dude in a Uncle Si (Duck Dynasty) T-Shirt), please IM me. I think it'd be a cool story to share.


----------



## ILOVE3D

*Tresspasser pics*

I caught this guy last night putting his scent and some toilet paper in a saddle where another trail cam was in along with mine. He put a branch with pine needles in front of the lense but failed to detect mine until it took his photo. He left when he found it was also locked up in the tree. Luckily he didn't take a dump there and hours later after I removed the tp a second doe came in and didn't spook like the first one did.


----------



## AR&BOW

atwanamaker said:


> Looks like the young Pats fans aren't much smarter than the grown up ones...!!!


Watch it buddy!!!:wink:


----------



## OkieDude

I'd heard that these were in my area but had never seen one in my lifetime, in person nor on camera.

So far, I've only got him on one camera this one time. Unfortunately it is the camera aimed at my corn feeder.

This is a screen grab of the video.


----------



## Rypper1

I suggest you do everything you can to kill that hog. They breed faster than rabbits and once past the piglet stage, they very few predators.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

ILOVE3D said:


> I caught this guy last night putting his scent and some toilet paper in a saddle where another trail cam was in along with mine. He put a branch with pine needles in front of the lense but failed to detect mine until it took his photo. He left when he found it was also locked up in the tree. Luckily he didn't take a dump there and hours later after I removed the tp a second doe came in and didn't spook like the first one did.


What a piece of crap.


----------



## OkieDude

> I suggest you do everything you can to kill that hog.


Yep, on it.

All friends and family who I've sent that to are clamoring for permission to go hog hunting out there now. In fact, a set of us are going this very weekend. I may finally be able to justify to the wife the NV monocular I purchased over a year ago :wink:


----------



## ccole036




----------



## jjwaldman21

I think that one will will dress 825lbs...Too bad it is a doe.


----------



## ccole036

jjwaldman21 said:


> I think that one will will dress 825lbs...Too bad it is a doe.


I bet the meat locker would love that hauled in lol. Son of a ***** lives across road from my spot. I got 4 legit shooters on this cam placement. I get someone every year.


----------



## GR82DRV

ccole036 said:


> I bet the meat locker would love that hauled in lol. Son of a ***** lives across road from my spot. I got 4 legit shooters on this cam placement. I get someone every year.


You should go over to his place and nicely ask if you can hunt on his property. If he says "no" ask if that means he doesn't want you using his property for your recreation... If he says "yes" pull out that photograph and ask that he at least do the same. 

Of course if he says "yes" to your first question keep the photo to yourself and walk away with a smile and a handshake.


----------



## Krash

GR82DRV said:


> You should go over to his place and nicely ask if you can hunt on his property. If he says "no" ask if that means he doesn't want you using his property for your recreation... If he says "yes" pull out that photograph and ask that he at least do the same.
> 
> Of course if he says "yes" to your first question keep the photo to yourself and walk away with a smile and a handshake.


Smart, Very smart


----------



## ccole036

GR82DRV said:


> You should go over to his place and nicely ask if you can hunt on his property. If he says "no" ask if that means he doesn't want you using his property for your recreation... If he says "yes" pull out that photograph and ask that he at least do the same.
> 
> Of course if he says "yes" to your first question keep the photo to yourself and walk away with a smile and a handshake.


I would. He doesn't have any land near there. Really all I have is a bean field(this year) with a very nice slough and heavy cover for deer. That is very smart though. I'll have to keep that in kind.


----------



## utprizewire

I would take that pic with a nice hand written letter over to his house and drop it into his mailbox. Clearly identify that he is trespassing and it's not acceptable. That should clear up any problems.

UT


----------



## spearouys

Yip just funny as to how many wars were raging between tribes all over the world for so long to gain more territory to gain more land to gain better water. And now it is selfish to call something that you pay for legally your own.


----------



## archern00b

NY911 said:


> Why? It has a collar - it is OBVIOUSLY not a wild dog.


the owner should keep a leash on that collar then.


----------



## davydtune

Slippy Field said:


> Please tell me you kicked that piece of trash's ass? What in the world are those tattoos??


Um I'm pretty sure that is a pic of you.........


----------



## NY911

archern00b said:


> the owner should keep a leash on that collar then.


Agreed. However that is NO reason to kill it.


----------



## vmthtr in green

bwhnter4life said:


> Is it in some states places where water naturally flows, rivers and streams, public right a ways? or is just if you are on the water portion and not touching bottom?


WI is like that. If you can, at any time of the year, navigate with a canoe, it is considered navicable. You have to keep feet wet to walk it, not high water mark, feet in water to be legal.


----------



## Walleyenut

Mn is this way also. Same as WI.


----------



## fire518

*trash dumpers right in front of camera*


----------



## ultimatesooner

^ scum of the earth right there


----------



## Cotton-Eye

ultimatesooner said:


> ^ scum of the earth right there


Yup. I'd take that photo right to the cops.


----------



## fire518

Believe me I did. But he never showed his face and we could get a plate. Since then my dad and I put down spike strip 15 yds into the lane so no one goes back without getting some flat tires


----------



## TDMBear

fire518 said:


> View attachment 2036693


That looks like your dad ha ha ha


----------



## fire518

What photo you looking at lol


----------



## H20fwler

Squirrel hunter?


----------



## WRMorrison

H20fwler said:


> Squirrel hunter?


Where is he planning on carrying anything he kills? Inside his little fanny pack? With any luck, he got covered in ticks.

-WRM


----------



## H20fwler

IDK? I hope he shot the squirrels that chew the padding off my stand.
He's either carrying a single shot or an old double with long barrels.


----------



## ruggedruger

Put a gamecam out on public land once. Left my name and # in it. Get a call one night saying he found my cam on the ground. He offered to mail it back to me, and did. Wouldn't even accept money for it. It arrived a week later, card was in it, but empty. He probably considered the nice buck I was patterning ample reward for returning the camera. Still....I got it back.


----------



## atwanamaker




----------



## Johnson230

GR82DRV said:


> You should go over to his place and nicely ask if you can hunt on his property. If he says "no" ask if that means he doesn't want you using his property for your recreation... If he says "yes" pull out that photograph and ask that he at least do the same.
> 
> Of course if he says "yes" to your first question keep the photo to yourself and walk away with a smile and a handshake.


I like the way this man thinks.


----------



## spyder357

I love this thread, one of the best on AT!


----------



## itallushrt

vmthtr in green said:


> WI is like that. If you can, at any time of the year, navigate with a canoe, it is considered navicable. You have to keep feet wet to walk it, not high water mark, feet in water to be legal.


This is simply not true. 

signed a backwater duck hunter.


----------



## Jackson01

Game Wardens around here have there work cut out on catching trash dumpers.They hollowed out a telephone phone pole enough to fit trail cam inside.Buried it in the ground with about 4 ft sticking up.Put camera inside pole then put a rolled metal sign up over the hole.Bout 3/4 inch hole in sign for camera lenseand another for motion detector.Not sure how many they caught but seemed like a good ideal.


----------



## Buckem

itallushrt said:


> This is simply not true.
> 
> signed a backwater duck hunter.


It is true however getting access is the key. Walking across private property won't cut it. Many of our trout streams are not navigable by canoe but open to public fishing as long as you're in waders. Most don't even go that far, just stay by the bank and DNR seems to leave them alone. However I agree fishing and hunting seem to be handled different even though the same rules apply. Catch is you can hunt the waters but have to be able to retrieve your game without trespassing. Duck needs to land in water.


----------



## itallushrt

Buckem said:


> It is true however getting access is the key. Walking across private property won't cut it. Many of our trout streams are not navigable by canoe but open to public fishing as long as you're in waders. Most don't even go that far, just stay by the bank and DNR seems to leave them alone. However I agree fishing and hunting seem to be handled different even though the same rules apply. Catch is you can hunt the waters but have to be able to retrieve your game without trespassing. Duck needs to land in water.


While the water may be navaigable the land under that water is someones property. The trees growing in that land are someones property even when flooded. 

A duck hitting the water is a moot point when you've already tresspassed by dropping a decoy anchor onto somes land or tying your boat to a tree.

Do your research on riprarian rights law.


----------



## shaffer88

More this summer!!! It was a bad off season with trespassers,Multiple!!! Going to have a talk with them next week. Not looking forward to the multiple conversations.


----------



## shaffer88

Fwiw this is private ground surrounded by only private ground ^^^^^^^


----------



## Buckem

itallushrt said:


> While the water may be navaigable the land under that water is someones property. The trees growing in that land are someones property even when flooded.
> 
> A duck hitting the water is a moot point when you've already tresspassed by dropping a decoy anchor onto somes land or tying your boat to a tree.
> 
> Do your research on riprarian rights law.


I must have talked to a misinformed DNR Warden then. How is it possible to fly fish in streams then?


----------



## H20fwler

Taking a leak?


----------



## kerrye

itallushrt said:


> While the water may be navaigable the land under that water is someones property. The trees growing in that land are someones property even when flooded.
> 
> A duck hitting the water is a moot point when you've already tresspassed by dropping a decoy anchor onto somes land or tying your boat to a tree.
> 
> Do your research on riprarian rights law.



This depends entirely on what state you are in. More states consider the bottom (below high water mark) of navigable waters to NOT be the property of the landowner through which the water flows than otherwise.


----------



## silhouette13

Emag! 
a screamer back in the day.




IrregularPulse said:


> So? Nothing wrong with open carry.
> 
> 
> That's a throw back. Interesting idea that never really took off. I used a warp feed (the side mounted feeder) for about a week before going back to traditional setup back in early 2000's.
> View attachment 1755316


----------



## Will K

BowhuntNH said:


> when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


Agreed with the others - good kids, dad's a dufus! That said, the kid's got good taste in football teams


----------



## Will K

jeg1 said:


> Most of us can't stand trespassers, with that said you need to know your state laws. In my state you can walk unposted private land[like in some of your pics] provide you are not armed,or doing anything illegal. If you ask them to leave they must do so.
> Also in my state you may retreve a deer that crosses to another private property. This is taken from the DNR site. “Trespass” means entering property without
> the express permission of the owner, lessee or person
> in lawful possession, with the intent to commit
> a public offense; to use, remove therefrom, alter,
> damage, harass, or place anything animate or inanimate,
> or to hunt, fish or trap on the property. The
> term trespass does not mean entering the right-ofway
> of a public road or highway. Railroad right-ofways
> are considered private property.
> This paragraph does not prohibit the unarmed
> pursuit of game or furbearing animals lawfully
> injured or killed which come to rest on or escape to
> the property of another.


Good point. Here (Mass) we can't hunt Sundays, but in most towns (some eastern towns have local laws that over rule this) if it's not posted you can go on the land. Hunt, fish, hike or whatever. It's legal, unless it's legally posted.


----------



## H20fwler

kerrye said:


> This depends entirely on what state you are in. More states consider the bottom (below high water mark) of navigable waters to NOT be the property of the landowner through which the water flows than otherwise.


Ohio you can float/paddle/motor through but can't anchor/set decoys/or tie off to anything. Landowner owns the ground below the water and the banks, supposed to get written permission to retrieve anything from the bank.


----------



## MoreClays

I guess we should all teach our kids that it is ok to trespass and do nothing when they do.









Picture is deep in a river bottom we save for late season after the deer have been pressured. Turned the back tag over to the sheriff. Sheriff called me and he had some lame excuses about not knowing the property (which he should not have been on) and was stuck by the river. He was two properties removed from the area that he claimed to have been hunting and would have had to swim to get there. Clearly he entered the property on out side of the river.









Shotgun only area!!


----------



## tim2970

Love this thread!


----------



## vmthtr in green

itallushrt said:


> This is simply not true.
> 
> signed a backwater duck hunter.


Sorry BWDH but Wisconsin, it is simply true. Go here and look at the box on page 16. Defines Public and Private and how WI handles it. http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/regulations/TroutRegsText1415.pdf


----------



## silhouette13

<3 Archery said:


> Did you tell her come back anytime? lol


tick check? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Junglekat

Looks like a park there are so many people there good luck.This would suck,replying to shaffer88 pics


----------



## Buckem

vmthtr in green said:


> Sorry BWDH but Wisconsin, it is simply true. Go here and look at the box on page 16. Defines Public and Private and how WI handles it. http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/regulations/TroutRegsText1415.pdf


Thank you! I wasn't even gonna bother looking it up, some people seem to know everything no matter what.


----------



## 09blackonblack

dickweed


----------



## PAdorn

09blackonblack said:


> View attachment 2051499
> dickweed


Yeah someone needs an old fashioned ***** whooping


----------



## WOODSMAN416

09blackonblack said:


> View attachment 2051499
> dickweed


Is that Lee Lacosky?? :darkbeer:


----------



## black_chill

Had a couple so far...to be fair to this guy, we border state game lands as the state bought land off my great grandmother back in the 70s.


----------



## black_chill

same camera, moved it for better view and to get it a little further out of reach from trespassers.


----------



## aplineman

Sang hunting about a mile into our property. The guy that owned the property before us said he ran into this guy about 10 years ago, doing the same thing. There's no one that can give me his name around here.


----------



## danielandersen2

Is he digging for ginseng?


----------



## Stevie777

09blackonblack said:


> View attachment 2051499
> dickweed


Jazz Hands...Why not.


----------



## mlima5

BowhuntNH said:


> when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


Post the video of the dad too


----------



## NY911

I had this camer on a field edge overlooking a scrape....I was shocked to see these pics! I got a Boone and Crockett HIPSTER!


----------



## Primitive

Looks like he's got those skinny jeans, I think that's extra points right there !!!!
1


NY911 said:


> I had this camer on a field edge overlooking a scrape....I was shocked to see these pics! I got a Boone and Crockett HIPSTER!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

michbowbender said:


> The first trespasser I have ever seen on the property in ten years and the pictures came on the trailcam just last week. I have no idea where she might have came from but I will just assume she was just bored with nothing to do or has Alzheimer's and give her the benefit of the doubt, at least this time....:jaw::wave:



lol "I don't remember there bein any apples here"


----------



## nkybuck

Archery only club.


----------



## GeorgeJoyce

Neighbor's goats got through the fence.


----------



## GeorgeJoyce

nkybuck said:


> Archery only club.


Is that one of the kids from Gummo?


----------



## Irish Hunter

she is just walking her dog, right under my stand


----------



## OkieDude

Just finished planting a fall food plot on Aug. 31st. Good steady rains after that too. It was not destroyed and is recovering but it is pretty frustrating.

Same farmer had a bull come through my property in Sept of 2013. Luckily neither found my corn feeder.


----------



## VinniH1985

Now thats funny!!!


----------



## ashaid

nkybuck said:


> Archery only club.



what was he looking for, squirrels, rabbits? wow archery only club and this guy is back here like this lol


----------



## archery146

He could easily be shot if walking behind unknown targets. Sounds like a Darwins Award candidate to me!


----------



## RAT711

outdoorattic I had the same thing happen but it was with a guy on 4 wheeler in my woods I recognized him as a neighbor so went over and told him to not ride on my property he said o I don't go back there I pulled out the pics of him and his jaw dropped to the ground and he goes yeah I went back there sorry


----------



## Swaggertt




----------



## assassassin777

beast said:


> when you pay the taxes and mortgage you'll get a vote, until then,Shut the hell up.


He had a vote, but it was for Obama. Socialist.


----------



## DH365

Because of nasty thieves I wrote this article: Trail Camera Tragedies
[ATTACH=CONFIG]2061116[/ATTACH]


----------



## SeasonTicket

DH365 said:


> Because of nasty thieves I wrote this article: Trail Camera Tragedies


*Very Nicely done. True, but nicely done.* :mg:


----------



## redragtop69

I can take it all but number 7 on your blog. I just recently had that happen on my property for the first time. I knew it was a possibility but thought my place and the people around it were different. It made me depressed. It wasn't as much the value as the violation. Now I worry about my other ones and my stands. It actually took some of the fun out of it all.


----------



## Sneaky1

wow, just read through all 108 pages of this. it is sad to see so many people trespassing.


----------



## Buckem

Sneaky1 said:


> wow, just read through all 108 pages of this. it is sad to see so many people trespassing.


Wow..there went a few hours:set1_thinking:


----------



## daltongang

SeasonTicket said:


> *   Add to the fact that the average price per acre in Minnesota is $1,700-$3,000 vs $6,000 to $10,000 per acre here in MA and even more were we are in South Eastern MA. *


Illinois is about $10000-$13000


----------



## Sneaky1

Buckem said:


> Wow..there went a few hours:set1_thinking:


It took a couple of days


----------



## Outdoorgabe




----------



## Nativetroy

Poaching from a truck... I hope you got the plate. That sucks.


----------



## Stevie777

Outdoorgabe said:


> View attachment 2065075


----------



## LocoLocal

A buddy of mine had just moved into a new place and was having problems with someone leaving threatening letters on his porch. Started out pretty harmless but towards the end the letters were saying things like "move out or something bad will happen to you" and "you'll be sorry you ever moved into this neighborhood." I suggested he put up a trail cam. Two nights later . . . 









We showed it to a few people around town, one of them a friend's mother who is a judge. She recognized him and knew his name from having him in her court. We looked him up in the whitepages and sure enough he lived on the next block over. My friend asked him about it the next time he saw him walking down the street. He denied it and accused my friend of being racist. So, my friend turned the photos over to the town police, who paid the neighbor a visit. Now he walks on the other side of the street now whenever he passes my friend's house.


----------



## landon410

found this on our cabin door 10/18, it was put there 10/17
it was written on the back of a funeral church bulletin dated 10/17


----------



## sway415

landon410 said:


> found this on our cabin door 10/18, it was put there 10/17
> it was written on the back of a funeral church bulletin dated 10/17
> 
> View attachment 2065848


I feel like that one deserves a pass...


----------



## Dorado1873

sway415 said:


> I feel like that one deserves a pass...


Yeah, I'd let that one go as well.


----------



## landon410

we didn't do anything about it, and we actually have security camera on the cabin itself and it just shows them walking up and standing there for like 15 minutes looking, we didn't care at all about it, but technically it was a trespasser so I posted it. 

the man that passed sold the land to the guy we bought it from.
I do not know the family name signed on the note, though i don't know a lot of people down where we hunt.


This is the what they were looking at, our cabin is at the top of a hill and most of our timber is the down hill side of the hill, this picture doesn't quit give you the perspective of how high the hill actually is, but its a really pretty area/view


----------



## silhouette13

redragtop69 said:


> I can take it all but number 7 on your blog. I just recently had that happen on my property for the first time. I knew it was a possibility but thought my place and the people around it were different. It made me depressed. It wasn't as much the value as the violation. Now I worry about my other ones and my stands. It actually took some of the fun out of it all.


i almost stopped hunting when i had a set of sticks and a chain on stolen a few years back. the thought of having my stuff stolen by "sportsmen brothers" was very hard for me to wrap my head around. some joy was lost and like innocence it may not return.

same thing happened once with a differenct hobby, used to live for guitar, a 68 les paul and a charvel model 6 got stolen...the joy never came back.


----------



## tsilvers

nkybuck said:


> Archery only club.


Paddle faster! I hear banjos!


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

silhouette13 said:


> i almost stopped hunting when i had a set of sticks and a chain on stolen a few years back. the thought of having my stuff stolen by "sportsmen brothers" was very hard for me to wrap my head around. some joy was lost and like innocence it may not return.
> 
> same thing happened once with a differenct hobby, used to live for guitar, a 68 les paul and a charvel model 6 got stolen...the joy never came back.


Somebody broke into my house and stole all my guitars. 1998.


----------



## rschwarck

This happened to me last weekend right at deer:30. I was furious!


----------



## stillern

rschwarck said:


> This happened to me last weekend right at deer:30. I was furious!


Horseback riders kill me. I know for a fact in one spot I hunt they only ride when my vehicle is parked there. *******s.


----------



## kseniuk

No Pics of trespassers but just the aftermath. 

For the last 4 or 5 years I have been using my camper in the fall for hunting. I have left it in the same spot on private land every year. I most recently used it in Sept Elk hunting. A few weeks ago I got a call from the landowner that it was broken into. This is what we found when we got out there.

I would really like to catch these SOB's.

Door destroyed
Bunch of stolen gear.

they got my 
30 lb propane tanks
RV battery
Weight distribution hitch
Double Bull blind
Ameristep blind
Summit climber
2 pairs hunting boots
lawn chair
Cabelas swiveling blind chair (just bought this and was looking forward to using it.)
a few other items we use camping in the summer (outdoor games stuff like that)
Wrecked one of my sleeping bags


----------



## MXLord327

rschwarck:

In Maine, if you could prove that with hard evidence you could have them charged with "Harassment of the lawful pursuit of game." Even if the land wasn't posted No Trespassing.


----------



## Sammael55

chancegrayl said:


> View attachment 1985314
> View attachment 1985315
> Sad to say this is my second time posting in this thread.


Guy on Phone: "Yeah, Im stuck in traffic... Gridlock I think there is two bucks antler locked up ahead, better start dinner without me. "


----------



## stillern

Sammael55 said:


> Guy on Phone: "Yeah, Im stuck in traffic... Gridlock I think there is two bucks antler locked up ahead, better start dinner without me. "


I call BS!!! That's just a screenshot from the opening scene of Brokeback Mountain [emoji51]


----------



## okherp

sway415 said:


> I feel like that one deserves a pass...


To be honest, I'd probably invite them over, just not during hunting season.


----------



## mrttvr4

stillern said:


> Horseback riders kill me. I know for a fact in one spot I hunt they only ride when my vehicle is parked there. *******s.


So with no right to retrieval law, can you shoot their horse? [emoji4] I think so since it becomes your property.

Owner: why'd you shoot my horse?
You: oh I thought it was a deer!


----------



## SeasonTicket

*Hurried back from work today to get in the woods. I pulled the card from my camera and this is what I found. Same chit all over again.*


----------



## Rypper1

landon410 said:


> found this on our cabin door 10/18, it was put there 10/17
> it was written on the back of a funeral church bulletin dated 10/17
> 
> View attachment 2065848


I think I would have to let them come back almost any time.


----------



## iccyman001

SeasonTicket said:


> *Hurried back from work today to get in the woods. I pulled the card from my camera and this is what I found. Same chit all over again.*


That's mass alright....
I am sorry.....


----------



## CootShooter

landon410 said:


> found this on our cabin door 10/18, it was put there 10/17
> it was written on the back of a funeral church bulletin dated 10/17
> 
> View attachment 2065848


This one busted me up a bit.


----------



## Kyhunter93

with a bucket of corn?


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

^^^^That's disturbing.


----------



## Cotton-Eye

iccyman001 said:


> That's mass alright....
> I am sorry.....


Yep. Has Mass written all over it. I had one numb nut tromp all around my stand on opening evening (scared the crap out of him when I yelled down to him) and someone tracking a deer on my camera the next day.


----------



## Kyhunter93

I live 30 minutes from the district of Columbia, not too surprising lol.


----------



## NY911

Guy in camo came through in front of two of my stands, in my food plot, at 1755. He is lucky I wasnt in it.


----------



## JCoop

Junglekat said:


> I have lost 2 cards also this year


If this keeps happening it would really suck if they stole another one of your cards that just happened to have an autorun executable on it that inserted a virus on their computer just after it sends you an email with their IP address on it.


----------



## SeasonTicket

JCoop said:


> If this keeps happening it would really suck if they stole another one of your cards that just happened to have an autorun executable on it that inserted a virus on their computer just after it sends you an email with their IP address on it.


*I like the way you think! *:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Wildhunter877

JCoop said:


> If this keeps happening it would really suck if they stole another one of your cards that just happened to have an autorun executable on it that inserted a virus on their computer just after it sends you an email with their IP address on it.


Yea ok,lol.


----------



## Wildhunter877

SmootWyo said:


> Man I am SO glad I live in Wyoming. Most of these post remind me of the out of state jerks that move into my neck of the woods and start putting up no trespassing signs. You guys act like your land is made of gold or something. Who cares if someone rides a quad across you place? I guess we have a different mentality here in good old Wyoming. We have never had a no trespassing sign on our place and I never will. We take care of each other out here. I guess in other places its different. That is the only reason I could think of that would make all of you so uptight about your land.


Agree 100%


----------



## bigperm8

Tag


----------



## Wildhunter877

If you capture a nice 10 point on your trail cam does that make that buck your property?Alot of you camera happy tools think that by taking a picture of a nice buck that it belongs to you,lol."Hey no fair,thats my 10 point I got pictured of it on my cam,wah,wah,wah".Bunch of little freakin kids and your trail cams,lol.I hope you get a nice shot of me field dressing your buck on your little trail cam,haha.


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

Wildhunter877 said:


> If you capture a nice 10 point on your trail cam does that make that buck your property?Alot of you camera happy tools think that by taking a picture of a nice buck that it belongs to you,lol."Hey no fair,thats my 10 point I got pictured of it on my cam,wah,wah,wah".Bunch of little freakin kids and your trail cams,lol.I hope you get a nice shot of me field dressing your buck on your little trail cam,haha.


Wow, you are a special kind of stupid aren't you? It's people like you that make people like us post our land. Yes, if it is within our property boundaries, it is our property. My 72 acres cost more than you will probably make in 10 years. I imagine you are the type of person that tells his friends and family that all you want in life is to buy a big piece of land and settle down...but you haven't yet. So you choose to trespass on property owned by people who went out there and worked their butts off to get that big piece of property.

I just got done posting nearly $200 worth of no trespassing signs...why? Because I just busted a poacher. The only reason he is still breathing, is because he got off my land before I got to him. Oh, and before you scream "internet tough guy", I have spent a 3rd of my life serving in the Infantry...I'm completely fine with feeding someone a bullet.

Anyhow, I have been tracking a nice big buck for some time now. I figured one of my neighbors would probably get him...but no. A dirtbag trespasser. A poacher, a worthless piece of crap that lives miles away, came onto my land....with a muzzle loader...before muzzle loader season...and shot a ten point buck. Then, when I caught this a$_hole, he had the nerve to tell me about it.

Again, its worthless scumbag trespassers that are in the wrong...not us.

Do we think our land is gold? Yeah, because we make it gold. We cut trails, we plant food plots, we make a suitable habitat for wildlife. It is gold, that's why you people come to our land. Because we do the work. We spend the money. We put everything we have into it.

Then...you underachievers who pay rent in a $10K trailer down the road decide that it's everyone's land and you trespass and litter and poach and drive on food plots.


If it's not yours....stay the F_-- off of it. I catch you on my land and you will become fertilizer. Don't tread on me...or my f-ing land!


Oh, and here is the buck that I was dreaming about shooting this season...only to find out a trespasser got him..you know...because he spent the gas money to drive down to that side road that borders MY property. It's ok though...I've only spent about 24K in improvements this year...

Rant over. Sorry guys...Not sorry to you wildhunter877....d!ck!


----------



## ktquinn44

join date oct 2014 figures.......... we have a new keyboard toughguy


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

Ok...I have calmed down a bit. I just want to be clear. I don't plan on shooting just anyone I see on my property. I was ticked off. Although, if you have been told to keep out, but you come back and you have a firearm...well that's a different story.


----------



## not-nuf-time

Kudos Harveywide, I hear you. The other week I found ten cig buts right by my camper on my property. I don't smoke, so yeah this does chap my *****. Repositioned a trail cam to see the culprit, but I'm sure they'll steal that.


----------



## stillern

Wildhunter877 said:


> If you capture a nice 10 point on your trail cam does that make that buck your property?Alot of you camera happy tools think that by taking a picture of a nice buck that it belongs to you,lol."Hey no fair,thats my 10 point I got pictured of it on my cam,wah,wah,wah".Bunch of little freakin kids and your trail cams,lol.I hope you get a nice shot of me field dressing your buck on your little trail cam,haha.


Thank you for self identifying ad a trespasing scumbag. Good form.


----------



## jace

Don't make me mad in this threa


----------



## landon410

Wildhunter877 said:


> If you capture a nice 10 point on your trail cam does that make that buck your property?Alot of you camera happy tools think that by taking a picture of a nice buck that it belongs to you,lol."Hey no fair,thats my 10 point I got pictured of it on my cam,wah,wah,wah".Bunch of little freakin kids and your trail cams,lol.I hope you get a nice shot of me field dressing your buck on your little trail cam,haha.


----------



## MXLord327

"Yes, if it is within our property boundaries, it is our property." 

Maybe in VA, but not in Maine or a lot of other states. Game is considered a ward of the state, hence the term "Game Warden." Just because a deer wanders onto property you own, it is not yours. I do agree that is totally sucks that a d-bag trespasser shot it on your land, but unless you bought the animal from a game farm and released it on your property, you do not own it until you kill it and put your tag on it.


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

I think you can figure out where I was going with that, MXLord. Obviously we don't own the deer, but if it's on my property, I am the only one that has the right to harvest it at that time...once it leaves my property, then I don't care who tags it.


----------



## cam1989

JMax510 said:


> Turned out to be the brother of a guy who is renting one of my rental houses joyriding around the property. Lease clearly states the yard is boundary for house. I took care of this one swiftly.
> View attachment 2010398


Im sorrrrryyyyyy???? haha. My favorite of all time!


----------



## B4L Okie

HarveyWideshaft for President!. Very well put sir!


----------



## Stevie777

Steady on Man, You just admitted to premeditated Murder. I would ask the mods to delete your rant and mine just in case. :lol:


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

Eh...whatever. No regrets.


----------



## MoreClays

Wildhunter877 said:


> If you capture a nice 10 point on your trail cam does that make that buck your property?Alot of you camera happy tools think that by taking a picture of a nice buck that it belongs to you,lol."Hey no fair,thats my 10 point I got pictured of it on my cam,wah,wah,wah".Bunch of little freakin kids and your trail cams,lol.I hope you get a nice shot of me field dressing your buck on your little trail cam,haha.


Unfortunately, your stupidity just robbed the next trespasser of any potential leniency from me. In the past, I just shooed them away. Now it is ticket time. Thanks for the insight into the mind of a donkey.


----------



## uDUBdrew

MoreClays said:


> Unfortunately, your stupidity just robbed the next trespasser of any potential leniency from me. In the past, I just shooed them away. Now it is ticket time. Thanks for the insight into the mind of a donkey.


Ya, no kidding. Absolutely childish comment coming from that Wildhunter.


----------



## foxtail

I vote that instead of feeding the wildhunter troll, the mods just ban his ass. We don't need him here or his negative BS.


----------



## Junglekat

I guess I am a jerk.If I do not give you permission for my property stay off means stay off for all losers with low goals.Wideshaft is the man.Gets my vote for president.


----------



## Junglekat

Sure glad I do not live in Wyoming if that is how it is.I would not fit in


----------



## 09blackonblack

Glad I didn't have a camera up but my stand was stolen I found out tonight when I went to my 2nd best rut stand and it wasn't there.... Bow hanger was still there though


----------



## uDUBdrew

09blackonblack said:


> Glad I didn't have a camera up but my stand was stolen I found out tonight when I went to my 2nd best rut stand and it wasn't there.... Bow hanger was still there though


That is pure bull**** that a human being would do such a thing. I'm sorry to hear that. 

Maybe we Otta start setting foot traps 6 inches in front of our steps.


----------



## EJP1234

I'm probably going to turn up on this thread now..

I shot a nice 9pt, unfortunately I livered him thinking I double lunged him, got down to track him a bit to early for a liver shot. I jumped him 50yds from the stand.. he ran from my farm, across the neighboring farm and onto the next farm... all same patch of woods. I know the neighbor farmer and called just to give him heads up, he doesn't care. The farm he ran onto is leased. He had fallen just over the property line, in front of someones stand and camera. I don't have the contact info for that farmer or the person who is leasing... Instead of backing out, I ran over and got him and drug him out onto the field that the farmer I know owns. I tried to call the farmer that is my neighbor to get contact info for the other land owner but he didn't answer... I got my buck and just drug him out to the field and came back with my tractor and took him home. I feel kinda bad about trespassing but I had to get it done not to waste him.


----------



## MoreClays

EJP1234 said:


> I'm probably going to turn up on this thread now..
> 
> I shot a nice 9pt, unfortunately I livered him thinking I double lunged him, got down to track him a bit to early for a liver shot. I jumped him 50yds from the stand.. he ran from my farm, across the neighboring farm and onto the next farm... all same patch of woods. I know the neighbor farmer and called just to give him heads up, he doesn't care. The farm he ran onto is leased. He had fallen just over the property line, in front of someones stand and camera. I don't have the contact info for that farmer or the person who is leasing... Instead of backing out, I ran over and got him and drug him out onto the field that the farmer I know owns. I tried to call the farmer that is my neighbor to get contact info for the other land owner but he didn't answer... I got my buck and just drug him out to the field and came back with my tractor and took him home. I feel kinda bad about trespassing but I had to get it done not to waste him.



Maybe leave a note offering to discuss if needed with your phone number. Most hunters are ok with retrieval. Although, I prefer to be told prior, I also realize it may not always be possible.


----------



## bwhnter4life

EJP1234 said:


> I'm probably going to turn up on this thread now..
> 
> I shot a nice 9pt, unfortunately I livered him thinking I double lunged him, got down to track him a bit to early for a liver shot. I jumped him 50yds from the stand.. he ran from my farm, across the neighboring farm and onto the next farm... all same patch of woods. I know the neighbor farmer and called just to give him heads up, he doesn't care. The farm he ran onto is leased. He had fallen just over the property line, in front of someones stand and camera. I don't have the contact info for that farmer or the person who is leasing... Instead of backing out, I ran over and got him and drug him out onto the field that the farmer I know owns. I tried to call the farmer that is my neighbor to get contact info for the other land owner but he didn't answer... I got my buck and just drug him out to the field and came back with my tractor and took him home. I feel kinda bad about trespassing but I had to get it done not to waste him.


Most states you can trespass legally if you are tracking a wounded deer, but have to unarmed. 

I always like a heads up because I offer to help and you always have that one guy that takes the rule from an inch to a mile and tracks his "deer" all over scouting for sign (He could never show me any blood at impact point of a 170 he hit). Nothing I could do about it when I caught them. It was a great feeling when he thought he was going to take a shortcut across my place to get to a road....nope I said...all the way back to the boat ramp through public...3 plus mile walk in the dark. Good Luck.


----------



## M.Magis

bwhnter4life said:


> Most states you can trespass legally if you are tracking a wounded deer, but have to unarmed.


I think saying "most states" is a stretch. I would have said that in most states you can not trespass without permission, regardless of circumstances. However, I don't know exactly how many allow you to and how many don't.


----------



## BrownDog2

landon410 said:


> found this on our cabin door 10/18, it was put there 10/17
> it was written on the back of a funeral church bulletin dated 10/17
> 
> View attachment 2065848


I would have to invite them back and let them know they are welcome any time just give you a call and let you know.


----------



## Kick them up

Last year I had a problem with Moung trespasser's. Well the prosecutor said he didn't have a strong enough case to charge them and so the are back. I got pics of a car too parked by my gate.


----------



## B4L Okie

Might be time to get a new prosecutor....you got em going both ways on your property. Or tell the prosecutor you will take care of it if he won't.


----------



## Beefcake

M.Magis said:


> I think saying "most states" is a stretch. I would have said that in most states you can not trespass without permission, regardless of circumstances. However, I don't know exactly how many allow you to and how many don't.


In MA, you have to notify the landowner and if the landowner won't allow it, you can call the E.P. and they have permission to take you on the property to retrieve the deer.


----------



## Beefcake

Dropbox link to a compilation video of a few people I've picked up in my area:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcls6x7ybnodvia/MP-bigfuncamclips-final.wmv

Here's a guy checking out my cam up close. Thankfully, I had a lockbox and python cable lock:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jollxrn9c4gjyll/20131104-bigfun-hunter.AVI


----------



## Powhatan

HarveyWideshaft said:


> View attachment 2073296
> 
> 
> Wow, you are a special kind of stupid aren't you? It's people like you that make people like us post our land. Yes, if it is within our property boundaries, it is our property. My 72 acres cost more than you will probably make in 10 years. I imagine you are the type of person that tells his friends and family that all you want in life is to buy a big piece of land and settle down...but you haven't yet. So you choose to trespass on property owned by people who went out there and worked their butts off to get that big piece of property.
> 
> I just got done posting nearly $200 worth of no trespassing signs...why? Because I just busted a poacher. The only reason he is still breathing, is because he got off my land before I got to him. Oh, and before you scream "internet tough guy", I have spent a 3rd of my life serving in the Infantry...I'm completely fine with feeding someone a bullet.
> 
> Anyhow, I have been tracking a nice big buck for some time now. I figured one of my neighbors would probably get him...but no. A dirtbag trespasser. A poacher, a worthless piece of crap that lives miles away, came onto my land....with a muzzle loader...before muzzle loader season...and shot a ten point buck. Then, when I caught this a$_hole, he had the nerve to tell me about it.
> 
> Again, its worthless scumbag trespassers that are in the wrong...not us.
> 
> Do we think our land is gold? Yeah, because we make it gold. We cut trails, we plant food plots, we make a suitable habitat for wildlife. It is gold, that's why you people come to our land. Because we do the work. We spend the money. We put everything we have into it.
> 
> Then...you underachievers who pay rent in a $10K trailer down the road decide that it's everyone's land and you trespass and litter and poach and drive on food plots.
> 
> 
> If it's not yours....stay the F_-- off of it. I catch you on my land and you will become fertilizer. Don't tread on me...or my f-ing land!
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the buck that I was dreaming about shooting this season...only to find out a trespasser got him..you know...because he spent the gas money to drive down to that side road that borders MY property. It's ok though...I've only spent about 24K in improvements this year...
> 
> Rant over. Sorry guys...Not sorry to you wildhunter877....d!ck!


Dude, I like you already. :cheers:


----------



## SBOTI74

Yeah! Where's the Like button?


----------



## SeasonTicket

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## J. Jamison

Look at the time.


----------



## M.Magis

J. Jamison said:


> Look at the time.


Not sure about where you're from, but around here it would likely be someone running **** hounds.


----------



## Chaz Kelley

Don't know where you're from but it may be either **** hunter or hog hunter(w/ dogs) or just someone doing something sketchy.


----------



## J. Jamison

This is on my place. Not many people that live close and it's all private land for miles. No public land anywhere around.


----------



## mrttvr4

J. Jamison said:


> This is on my place. Not many people that live close and it's all private land for miles. No public land anywhere around.


Maybe he's harvesting something?

Did he not take your camera? Looks like he saw it.

Either way, its trespassing, right? Deal with it appropriately [emoji6] .


----------



## M.Magis

J. Jamison said:


> This is on my place. Not many people that live close and it's all private land for miles. No public land anywhere around.


That doesn’t matter for a lot of hound guys. They go where the dogs go.


----------



## mrttvr4

M.Magis said:


> That doesn’t matter for a lot of hound guys. They go where the dogs go.


If it were my state and it were a reoccurring problem, I'd shoot the dog. Since it became my property. Unacceptable. Aren't your dogs supposed to be trained well enough to follow your every command no matter what they are doing?


----------



## Beefcake

mrttvr4 said:


> If it were my state and it were a reoccurring problem, I'd shoot the dog. Since it became my property. Unacceptable. Aren't your dogs supposed to be trained well enough to follow your every command no matter what they are doing?


Wildlife belongs to the commonwealth. If you don't see the dog with its owner, then it's wild and living, so it belongs to the commonwealth. I believe it would then fall under the heading of "varmint" so follow the varmint hunting regs when dispatching it and you should be ok.


----------



## mrttvr4

Beefcake said:


> Wildlife belongs to the commonwealth. If you don't see the dog with its owner, then it's wild and living, so it belongs to the commonwealth. I believe it would then fall under the heading of "varmint" so follow the varmint hunting regs when dispatching it and you should be ok.


Well if its chasing deer, only the dnr can take care of it.

So then why, when I shoot a deer, I am the only one who can tag it, and no one else? That's not Commonwealth. Unless the definition for harvest is to kill. And if it belongs to the common wealth, why are there regulations and I have to have a tag to hunt?

I am sure it is a fine line of an animal becoming my property, but I am fine with that, it would still be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Potbelly




----------



## J. Jamison

No he didn't take the camera thank goodness. Maybe he was a coonhunter following dogs. I didn't think of that. Why else would he be out there at 1am lol. Maybe he's a crackhead that got lost haha


----------



## shaffer88

SeasonTicket said:


> *Hurried back from work today to get in the woods. I pulled the card from my camera and this is what I found. Same chit all over again.*


Is the meth revival tent just down the trail?


----------



## Junglekat

Good god I would be fit to be tied


----------



## SeasonTicket

shaffer88 said:


> Is the meth revival tent just down the trail?


*I showed the pic to the landowner and he recognized one of the group as a neighbor down the road. He was going to talk to them and then after a few minutes, he opted not too. Figured it would be a waste of time. He has had problems with them in the past and he said they will deny it to the end. He said that if he showed them the pics they would still say that it isn't them and then they would go looking for the cameras as well as stands and any other property and vandalize it. If you notice to the left of that pic, my stand is in the back.as of now, they haven't noticed them or the cameras and I prefer to leave it that way. He proceeded to tell me how he caught a couple of the neighbors hunting on his land and after a serious confrontation they left. When he arrived the next morning, there was a Doe's head on his gatepost. ukey:
What i would like to know, is what are they doing heading into the woods at that time when sunset is less than 30 minutes away?
Here they are on another camera the same afternoon:*


----------



## cab207

SeasonTicket said:


> *I showed the pic to the landowner and he recognized one of the group as a neighbor down the road. He was going to talk to them and then after a few minutes, he opted not too. Figured it would be a waste of time. He has had problems with them in the past and he said they will deny it to the end. He said that if he showed them the pics they would still say that it isn't them and then they would go looking for the cameras as well as stands and any other property and vandalize it. If you notice to the left of that pic, my stand is in the back.as of now, they haven't noticed them or the cameras and I prefer to leave it that way. He proceeded to tell me how he caught a couple of the neighbors hunting on his land and after a serious confrontation they left. When he arrived the next morning, there was a Doe's head on his gatepost. ukey:
> What i would like to know, is what are they doing heading into the woods at that time when sunset is less than 30 minutes away?
> Here they are on another camera the same afternoon:*


Cops help at all? Sounds like you live near some nut jobs. does head on a gate post....yea that's some seriously messed up stuff


----------



## trkytrack2

Beefcake said:


> Wildlife belongs to the commonwealth. If you don't see the dog with its owner, then it's wild and living, so it belongs to the commonwealth. I believe it would then fall under the heading of "varmint" so follow the varmint hunting regs when dispatching it and you should be ok.


You shoot some **** hunters dog, that dog won't be the only thing shot. At the very least, be prepared for the ass whipping of your life.


----------



## Beefcake

trkytrack2 said:


> You shoot some **** hunters dog, that dog won't be the only thing shot. At the very least, be prepared for the ass whipping of your life.


First, I was kidding.

Second, the one who should be concerned is the trespasser.


----------



## bwhnter4life

M.Magis said:


> I think saying "most states" is a stretch. I would have said that in most states you can not trespass without permission, regardless of circumstances. However, I don't know exactly how many allow you to and how many don't.


Should clarify, you ALWAYS have the right to retrieve your game one way or another. If you automatically don't have permission, the game commission will get you on there


----------



## bwhnter4life

trkytrack2 said:


> You shoot some **** hunters dog, that dog won't be the only thing shot. At the very least, be prepared for the ass whipping of your life.


Keep "Your" property in the confined hunting spaces you are allowed and dogs wouldn't get dispatched due to them running around the country side. I would expect the same if my dog was roaming a mile from its home.


----------



## spec

bwhnter4life said:


> Should clarify, you ALWAYS have the right to retrieve your game one way or another. If you automatically don't have permission, the game commission will get you on there


You do not have the right to trespass to retrieve game.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

spec said:


> You do not have the right to trespass to retrieve game.


In Iowa you do. The only stipulation is that you may not take your "weapon" with you, unless you have permission to do so.


----------



## M.Magis

bwhnter4life said:


> Should clarify, you ALWAYS have the right to retrieve your game one way or another. If you automatically don't have permission, the game commission will get you on there


I don’t know the laws in Iowa, and you clearly don’t know the laws in Ohio. All the game warden in Ohio can do is accompany you to the landowner’s house and ask to trespass. The landowner does not have to agree. Bad idea telling everyone what’s legal where you live is legal where they live. State laws vary greatly. I'd hate to see someone in trouble because of bad information, no matter how well intended.


----------



## huntethic

Beefcake said:


> Dropbox link to a compilation video of a few people I've picked up in my area:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcls6x7ybnodvia/MP-bigfuncamclips-final.wmv
> 
> Here's a guy checking out my cam up close. Thankfully, I had a lockbox and python cable lock:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jollxrn9c4gjyll/20131104-bigfun-hunter.AVI


Do you know these folks? The guy in the first video was waving as if he was an embarrassed neighbor; embarrassed to get caught on cam. Who are the kids? They have to live close... I don't know, then seeing guys walk by with bows. If that's your private acreage and guys are bold enough to walk in with their bows, well, I'd be having a strong talk with them.


----------



## mrttvr4

bwhnter4life said:


> Should clarify, you ALWAYS have the right to retrieve your game one way or another. If you automatically don't have permission, the game commission will get you on there


Not in WI. I can deny the DNR from coming on our property, but I can not tag the deer. I can also deny the shooter from getting the deer and have the DNR bring it to a food pantry. Why does everyone talk like all state laws are the same? I got this direct from a DNR warden.

Oh and I can deny the DNR and police from stepping foot on our property, to a point obviously. Warrants and possible harm, certain laws being broken overrides that. Plus deny anyone else I damn well please!


----------



## mrttvr4

trkytrack2 said:


> You shoot some **** hunters dog, that dog won't be the only thing shot. At the very least, be prepared for the ass whipping of your life.


He can go ahead and start stuff, he will be the one dead or in jail and the one who was breaking the law.


----------



## bbaker-25

remember what can happen if you shoot someones houd
http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlo...ty-jury-awards-145000-in-shooting-of-****-dog


----------



## Beefcake

huntethic said:


> Do you know these folks? The guy in the first video was waving as if he was an embarrassed neighbor; embarrassed to get caught on cam. Who are the kids? They have to live close... I don't know, then seeing guys walk by with bows. If that's your private acreage and guys are bold enough to walk in with their bows, well, I'd be having a strong talk with them.


It wasnt my property. I put the cam out there for someone else. He'll deal with it.


mrttvr4 said:


> He can go ahead and start stuff, he will be the one dead or in jail and the one who was breaking the law.


Exactly.


bbaker-25 said:


> remember what can happen if you shoot someones houd
> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlo...ty-jury-awards-145000-in-shooting-of-****-dog


That's Arkansas. They love their hounds more than their sister-brides.


----------



## B4L Okie

Looks like a FFA'er in that blue jacket


----------



## mrttvr4

bbaker-25 said:


> remember what can happen if you shoot someones houd
> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlo...ty-jury-awards-145000-in-shooting-of-****-dog


I don't live in Arkansas.


----------



## WRMorrison

B4L Okie said:


> Looks like a FFA'er in that blue jacket


It looks like a NAPA auto parts logo to me.

-WRM


----------



## SeasonTicket

WRMorrison said:


> It looks like a NAPA auto parts logo to me.
> 
> -WRM


*I believe you are correct*


----------



## NY911

This particular property has been over run this year....I believe due to my wife's grandfather's death. He was the owner.


----------



## NY911

Haha.....really?


----------



## foxtail

bbaker-25 said:


> remember what can happen if you shoot someones houd
> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlo...ty-jury-awards-145000-in-shooting-of-****-dog


You are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## B4L Okie

Yep...NAPA jacket. My phone needs a new screen cover!


----------



## djm029

JMax510 said:


> Turned out to be the brother of a guy who is renting one of my rental houses joyriding around the property. Lease clearly states the yard is boundary for house. I took care of this one swiftly.
> View attachment 2010398


Classy renters


----------



## djm029

spec said:


> You do not have the right to trespass to retrieve game.


Because all states are different. Also you answered your own question in your sentence with a key word......trespass


----------



## jmack73

Well said! I had the same problem on my property and it resulted in a 3 shot gunfight and lots of wardens and deputies showing up. I slept well that night.


HarveyWideshaft said:


> View attachment 2073296
> 
> 
> Wow, you are a special kind of stupid aren't you? It's people like you that make people like us post our land. Yes, if it is within our property boundaries, it is our property. My 72 acres cost more than you will probably make in 10 years. I imagine you are the type of person that tells his friends and family that all you want in life is to buy a big piece of land and settle down...but you haven't yet. So you choose to trespass on property owned by people who went out there and worked their butts off to get that big piece of property.
> 
> I just got done posting nearly $200 worth of no trespassing signs...why? Because I just busted a poacher. The only reason he is still breathing, is because he got off my land before I got to him. Oh, and before you scream "internet tough guy", I have spent a 3rd of my life serving in the Infantry...I'm completely fine with feeding someone a bullet.
> 
> Anyhow, I have been tracking a nice big buck for some time now. I figured one of my neighbors would probably get him...but no. A dirtbag trespasser. A poacher, a worthless piece of crap that lives miles away, came onto my land....with a muzzle loader...before muzzle loader season...and shot a ten point buck. Then, when I caught this a$_hole, he had the nerve to tell me about it.
> 
> Again, its worthless scumbag trespassers that are in the wrong...not us.
> 
> Do we think our land is gold? Yeah, because we make it gold. We cut trails, we plant food plots, we make a suitable habitat for wildlife. It is gold, that's why you people come to our land. Because we do the work. We spend the money. We put everything we have into it.
> 
> Then...you underachievers who pay rent in a $10K trailer down the road decide that it's everyone's land and you trespass and litter and poach and drive on food plots.
> 
> 
> If it's not yours....stay the F_-- off of it. I catch you on my land and you will become fertilizer. Don't tread on me...or my f-ing land!
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is the buck that I was dreaming about shooting this season...only to find out a trespasser got him..you know...because he spent the gas money to drive down to that side road that borders MY property. It's ok though...I've only spent about 24K in improvements this year...
> 
> Rant over. Sorry guys...Not sorry to you wildhunter877....d!ck!


----------



## MXLord327

Alright, here is a question for the forum. In southern Maine, there are many what I call "land-locked" portions of woods. For instance, there could be 500 acres of prime hunting area with no road frontage, but all the property surrounding it is small 2-3 acre house lots along the roads. In many instances, one land owner who hates hunting will go around to all the other owners and convince them to post their land, which effectively closes off access to the interior, un-posted land. I think this is deplorable, but the state will not do anything about it. And then the land owners complain when the deer eat their gardens, they hit them with their cars, or their kids get Lyme disease. I know most southern/western states have much different laws about rights of trespass than New England, but I'd like to hear what people think. I know the majority will say do not trespass on the posted small lots to get to the big woods, but that is really the only way to hunt southern Maine right now. The only other option would be to give up the sport, or to win the lottery and buy a piece of property for a couple million dollars.


----------



## itsnlkthing

I would try knocking on a few doors and see which owners would be willing to allow you to cross their property if you give them a commitment that you will not hunt on their property. More than likely, someone will give you access and then you have 500 acres to yourself, assuming that land is public, or you have permission to hunt it.


----------



## Gunpowder

Beefcake said:


> It wasnt my property. I put the cam out there for someone else. He'll deal with it.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> That's Arkansas. They love their hounds more than their sister-brides.


in indiana an off duty state police officer shot a dog and lost his job.


----------



## Tracker12

bwhnter4life said:


> Should clarify, you ALWAYS have the right to retrieve your game one way or another. If you automatically don't have permission, the game commission will get you on there


Not is WY. Landowner can let the deer rot while you watch it. I saw it happen to a friend of mine.


----------



## Arkansan07

not-nuf-time said:


> Kudos Harveywide, I hear you. The other week I found ten cig buts right by my camper on my property. I don't smoke, so yeah this does chap my *****. Repositioned a trail cam to see the culprit, but I'm sure they'll steal that.


ummm can we get the story behind the gunfight?



jmack73 said:


> Well said! I had the same problem on my property and it resulted in a 3 shot gunfight and lots of wardens and deputies showing up. I slept well that night.


----------



## B4L Okie

MXLORD...what you use to get permission is what you already said. Ask the homeowners about car/deer collisions, Lyme disease or about their plants being eaten...you tell them you just take a few as per limit, you are helping everyone out. Sooner or later you may find someone affected by the deer and they let you get to the 500 acres. Even offer to put in writing and you are good to go.


----------



## J-Carter

Well I had some pictures to add to this thread...got some pictures of two very good looking girls on a 4 wheeler...getting off it and looking around in front of my camera at the mock scrape...put the card back in the cam....came back a week later for another pull and the camera was gone!  Second one off that same roadbed in the last two seasons. Now I have a dummy camera on the same tree with another about 17ft up in another tree shining right on it in video mode....


----------



## jmack73

I was laying in bed and heard a single rifle shot and a truck speed off. I got up and grabbed my 30-30 and my boots and slipped out the back door and ran to the corner of my property where I thought the shot oringinated from. Got over there and posted up waiting and listening and heard some thrashing in the bushes about 20 yards or so from me and so I moved to it and sure enough it was a wounded doe. I called the FWC and told them what happened and the officer who knows me told me stay there and he was coming as fast as he could. So I cut off my light and not 5 mins later a truck went by slowly and turned around down the road and came back. At first I thought it was the warden when it stopped but when they fired again I cut lose with two shots back as fast as could and moved behind a loblolly pine. At this point there was mass confusion on both sides, me trying to figure out if they were moving towards me and them hollering trying to get back in their truck. I breathed a sigh of relief when I heard them slamming doors and getting out of there but they didn't make it maybe 100 yards before they were stopped by the warden and deputies. My wife had called 911 when I left the house so the calvary came running to my rescue (luckily) and once I showed the warden the deer and the flight pattern if they would have missed was straight for my house the guys were arrested in short order. They pled no-contest for shooting from right away, illegal method for taking deer, taking a doe deer out of season and trespass with a firearm. They forfeited their truck and gun and lost their hunting privileges for the felonies. I was chastised very badly for handling it myself but no other trouble because of Florida's blessed Castle Doctrine.


Arkansan07 said:


> ummm can we get the story behind the gunfight?


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

Nice. Did you get to keep the doe?


----------



## BikiBoki

Glad you came out of that with no holes...and it sounds like they got what they deserved.

Bill


----------



## jmack73

Didn't get to keep the deer but a few days later the warden gave me another deer that had face planted in the side of a car and wasn't messed up bad. Hindsight 20/20 I wouldn't act the way I acted that night because none it was worth risking my life over. On the positive side, word got out through the local paper and such and I haven't had a single poacher or trespassing problem since. I certainly don't brag about around town and am humble that it turned out without me killing someone or getting killed. I don't own the deer but I don't want people shooting towards my house or trespassing.


----------



## MXLord327

B4L Okie said:


> MXLORD...what you use to get permission is what you already said. Ask the homeowners about car/deer collisions, Lyme disease or about their plants being eaten...you tell them you just take a few as per limit, you are helping everyone out. Sooner or later you may find someone affected by the deer and they let you get to the 500 acres. Even offer to put in writing and you are good to go.


Already tried it in several different areas, no luck at all. Most of the people have moved out of cities to the "country" and are dedicated anti-hunters. A lot of them even put up the No Trespassing signs before their houses were built. It's just frustrating...


----------



## GeorgeJoyce

I had something similar happen during general season opener. My property is only 20 acres, but it gets bucks that bed down during the day. So I was stalking across my field watching for movement and stopping every few feet to listen. A big diesel truck comes down the dirt road above my property, stops, then I hear two shots from what sounded like a .22lr. I ended up going up to talk to him and it was one of the neighbor's kids who got ever excited about the season opener. He saw a forked blacktail bedded down under one of my trees and took a couple shots with his .17hmr.

In the off season I'll be putting up signs but legally he was in the wrong without permission, plus anything .22lr or smaller is not a legal method of take in California. He seems like a good kid, but that was his warning. I ended up getting a shot at the buck as it ran back through the property but I shot over it's back.


----------



## gogger

Just recently set up in this area that we had been staying out of. Figured it was our most prominent bedding area. Set up a stand and camera two weeks ago found these on the camera tonight. I think maybe **** hunters?


----------



## gogger




----------



## gogger

We know there was a buck and doe locked down right by the camera the other day. Haven't seen them. My guess would be this is why. Pictures really can't make out there faces.


----------



## Powhatan

gogger said:


> Just recently set up in this area that we had been staying out of. Figured it was our most prominent bedding area. Set up a stand and camera two weeks ago found these on the camera tonight. I think maybe **** hunters?
> 
> View attachment 2084889


Or these guys could be adjoining landowners tracking a deer that one of them hit at dusk... Hey, on the bright side, perhaps a bunch of nighttime activity will spook a nocturnal buck into turning diurnal!


----------



## mlima5

Was hoping id never have to contribute to this thread. Private property here in ny where i have sole permission. Been chaisng the same buck for 3 years pissed would be an understatement if i found out these guys poached the deer im after


----------



## MXLord327

I doubt those yahoos could get within half a mile of a bug buck....


----------



## cam1989

mlima5 said:


> Was hoping id never have to contribute to this thread. Private property here in ny where i have sole permission. Been chaisng the same buck for 3 years pissed would be an understatement if i found out these guys poached the deer im after
> 
> View attachment 2086679
> View attachment 2086681


You probably dont need to worry about those two haha.....


----------



## Chaz Kelley

these guys got caught on trail cam after breaking in to some houses


----------



## SeasonTicket

*Just come back from a 10 day hunt in Maine to find this on my trail cams. * :mg:


----------



## NotTravis1506

This is a good thread... like to keep it going!


----------



## trophy hunter

Chaz Kelley said:


> these guys got caught on trail cam after breaking in to some houses


 yep in my county here in Indiana, last I heard they still haven`t been cought.


----------



## Dblstufttaco

trophy hunter said:


> yep in my county here in Indiana, last I heard they still haven`t been cought.


Just as bad as a big buck pic. I heard this was in my county too in Ohio...


----------



## hivoltg

We have a tresspasser issue, on my 450 acre lease. I'm doing a little research to try to find out who these folks are. The problem is, there doesn't seem to be a lot of "repeat offenders". 
You can see in the last 2 pics, I was only an hour and 20 minutes from catching them! The last pic is me checking the camera, and my Teryx in the background. 

And yes, I have moved my camera. At least they didn't steal it!


----------



## rustyhart

BowhuntNH said:


> when the neighborhood kids found my trail cam.... unfortunately they came back with their dad who figured he'd teach them what to do when they find someone else's property in the woods- after posing for multiple close-up videos in front of the cam, he pulled the batteries and sd card out and threw them on the ground (all of which I found when I went to check that camera a couple days later! lol)


I really don't think you should have posted this vid, that's just a bunch of kids being kids, but the dad sounds like a real dickhead and posting him would have been fine.


----------



## cgs1967

This is a great thread. Thanks, to all who have posted pictures and stories.


----------



## CapCityOutdoors

Take in mind... I am 2,000 yards from the nearest road in a Bean field....


----------



## SoMs Eagle

I put a tag on my cameras that I had printed professionally that says "property of the MS Game and Fish Commission, $2500 fine for tampering or vandalizing this camera". Seems to have worked so far.


----------



## ArmedBarrister

SoMs Eagle said:


> I put a tag on my cameras that I had printed professionally that says "property of the MS Game and Fish Commission, $2500 fine for tampering or vandalizing this camera". Seems to have worked so far.


You're a smart dude.


----------



## TM2/SSMike

MXLord327 said:


> Alright, here is a question for the forum. In southern Maine, there are many what I call "land-locked" portions of woods. For instance, there could be 500 acres of prime hunting area with no road frontage, but all the property surrounding it is small 2-3 acre house lots along the roads. In many instances, one land owner who hates hunting will go around to all the other owners and convince them to post their land, which effectively closes off access to the interior, un-posted land. I think this is deplorable, but the state will not do anything about it. And then the land owners complain when the deer eat their gardens, they hit them with their cars, or their kids get Lyme disease. I know most southern/western states have much different laws about rights of trespass than New England, but I'd like to hear what people think. I know the majority will say do not trespass on the posted small lots to get to the big woods, but that is really the only way to hunt southern Maine right now. The only other option would be to give up the sport, or to win the lottery and buy a piece of property for a couple million dollars.


I know in NJ if your land or public land is surrounded by private property you will be granted a right of way to access the land. Our property is surrounded by private property and the land back to our house is a right of way. In fact the right of way goes through our land to the land behind us. This would be worth looking into in Maine.


----------



## TM2/SSMike

SeasonTicket said:


> *I showed the pic to the landowner and he recognized one of the group as a neighbor down the road. He was going to talk to them and then after a few minutes, he opted not too. Figured it would be a waste of time. He has had problems with them in the past and he said they will deny it to the end. He said that if he showed them the pics they would still say that it isn't them and then they would go looking for the cameras as well as stands and any other property and vandalize it. If you notice to the left of that pic, my stand is in the back.as of now, they haven't noticed them or the cameras and I prefer to leave it that way. He proceeded to tell me how he caught a couple of the neighbors hunting on his land and after a serious confrontation they left. When he arrived the next morning, there was a Doe's head on his gatepost. ukey:
> What i would like to know, is what are they doing heading into the woods at that time when sunset is less than 30 minutes away?
> Here they are on another camera the same afternoon:*


Checking on their pot plants?


----------



## Mister Hoyt

Love this thread, keep em coming!


----------



## SeasonTicket

Mister Hoyt said:


> Love this thread, keep em coming!


*Easy for you to say.
I wish I wasn't contributing to this thread as much as I do!.*


----------



## Mister Hoyt

My bad, you know what I mean. This thread is oddly addictive (while at work).


----------



## SeasonTicket

Mister Hoyt said:


> My bad, you know what I mean. This thread is oddly addictive (while at work).


*No problem, I knew exactly what you meant.* :wink:


----------



## The Phantom

In OHIO you still need written permission to hunt/track a wounded deer on someone else property.





M.Magis said:


> I think saying "most states" is a stretch. I would have said that in most states you can not trespass without permission, regardless of circumstances. However, I don't know exactly how many allow you to and how many don't.


----------



## iccyman001

SeasonTicket said:


> *Easy for you to say.
> I wish I wasn't contributing to this thread as much as I do!.*


You're on cape.... there is no escaping it.


I know your pain!


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

I've had a few trespassers this year. I've busted them all but never got any on a trail cam...until now. I never thought I'd see a vehicle. It's my property and I have it heavily posted. He came in through a cattle gate on the far end of the property.


----------



## sloenuf

what county? we just bought property back in july in dearborn county.


----------



## Thirty pointer

First time on this site its really cool. Don't have much trouble with trespassers except someone is trout fishing on my property on occasion and has torn down signs. This will give me something to do with trailcams in the spring.I think its someone who lives nearby .


----------



## SeasonTicket

Thirty pointer said:


> ....I think its someone who lives nearby .


*It usually is....*


----------



## Digital Dave

Wow, well it's been a long few evenings for me to read through all 114 pages of this tread! And though there was some much needed laughs along the way, overall it's just sad and disgusting to see/read all of these. I feel for each and everyone of you folks that have had to deal with these inconsiderate low-life's. :angry: At the same time, it's also the main reason I've never used trail-cameras and pretty much use a climber 95% of the time. _I really hate thieves!!_ (I can't tell ya how many tree stands, trail cameras and feeders I've seen over the years while traversing the woods, and never once thought to steal a fellow hunters equipment. Such a dishonorable act. ... And though I have always thought it would be nice to have some cameras out in the woods, if anything else, just to see what deer where in a particular area I was hunting. I too would always be worrying how long it would be there? :sad:

Here's to hoping you all have better success in the future.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SeasonTicket

*Thanks Dave.*


----------



## heavylifter

ksgoosekillr said:


> lol "I don't remember there bein any apples here"


i think she has you fooled! She has a shotgun on the other side of that mower ready to take down your trophy buck.... lmao.


----------



## mlima5

My second post in this thread unfortunately


----------



## trout_champ

Why have I not seen this thread before? LOVE IT!!!

Randy


----------



## brokepapa

"Awe man. We ain't hurtin nothing." That's what the ones I caught yesterday told me. I told them the first time I caught them I'd call ole GW next time. Guess they didn't believe me. 3 people, 6 tickets each. "Bam"


----------



## spec

I know I've said this before, but why is it these people look just like you would expect a trespasser to look like?


----------



## beast

spec said:


> I know I've said this before, but why is it these people look just like you would expect a trespasser to look like?


Like a Ninja fighter trespasser?


----------



## rustyhart

mlima5 said:


> My second post in this thread unfortunately
> View attachment 2102382


That guy looks like Loomis Fall.


----------



## koi

mlima5 said:


> My second post in this thread unfortunately
> View attachment 2102382


He brought his granny with him?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

nope, young chick with white hat, you can see her brown right about where his bicep would be. I think they are looking for some alone time.



koi said:


> He brought his granny with him?


----------



## landon410

I'll have to try to get a screen shot of the video but on 12/5 we have video of 1 uniformed Sherrif Deputy 1 detective maybe and 1 other police personal walking a man in an orange jumpsuit that was handcuffed from one end of our property to the other, they got caught on 3 seperate cameras.

as it is my inlaws property my father in law emailed a copy of the best video to the sherrif and said "***" well he didn't say *** but we're still waiting to find out what the heck they were doing.


----------



## rhs341

landon410 said:


> I'll have to try to get a screen shot of the video but on 12/5 we have video of 1 uniformed Sherrif Deputy 1 detective maybe and 1 other police personal walking a man in an orange jumpsuit that was handcuffed from one end of our property to the other, they got caught on 3 seperate cameras.
> 
> as it is my inlaws property my father in law emailed a copy of the best video to the sherrif and said "***" well he didn't say *** but we're still waiting to find out what the heck they were doing.


Probably the law enforcement officers getting an inmate to show them something.....a body he buried, where he left stolen property, etc. or just following up on a BS story the inmate may have told them to get out of jail for a little while....meaning he told them something that sounded good that really wasn't true leading them on a wild goose chase....
Just my guess


----------



## landon410

rhs341 said:


> Probably the law enforcement officers getting an inmate to show them something.....a body he buried, where he left stolen property, etc. or just following up on a BS story the inmate may have told them to get out of jail for a little while....meaning he told them something that sounded good that really wasn't true leading them on a wild goose chase....
> Just my guess


father in law sent me email, it was short it said "looking for body, didn't find anything"
I hope to get a more indepth answer with more details tonight


----------



## rhs341

There ya go.........


----------



## landon410

update, I still don't have copies of the pictures yet but

more details, an inmate tried making a plea deal and stated he knew the location of a body that was dumped about 6 years ago.
they were searching our property for it but didn't find it.
When my father in law spoke with the sheriff deputy, the deputy described what the inmate described and yea, we know exactly what he was describing and where in the property it is. 
The deputy asked for a description of the location and permission to go back again, but I guess he didn't need permission to go the first time.....

we'll find out if they show back up looking again, oh and the body was of a mexican drug cartel local management level guy


----------



## bwhnter4life

landon410 said:


> update, I still don't have copies of the pictures yet but
> 
> more details, an inmate tried making a plea deal and stated he knew the location of a body that was dumped about 6 years ago.
> they were searching our property for it but didn't find it.
> When my father in law spoke with the sheriff deputy, the deputy described what the inmate described and yea, we know exactly what he was describing and where in the property it is.
> The deputy asked for a description of the location and permission to go back again, but I guess he didn't need permission to go the first time.....
> 
> we'll find out if they show back up looking again, oh and the body was of a mexican drug cartel local management level guy


Drug cartel are no joke....they don't get killed for no reason....


----------



## koi

Dogs run wild in the neighborhood.


----------



## mrttvr4

brokepapa said:


> "Awe man. We ain't hurtin nothing." That's what the ones I caught yesterday told me. I told them the first time I caught them I'd call ole GW next time. Guess they didn't believe me. 3 people, 6 tickets each. "Bam"


Good to hear about some justice!


----------



## alhawk

koi said:


> He brought his granny with him?


Or a vampire


----------



## chancegrayl

Fourth time this year Ive had a trespasser, Talked to the Sheriff and he said unless i know who they are he cant do anything to help. He don't have time to patrol the area.


----------



## mathews goat

if thats the case I would take matters into my own hands. I know of a few tricks to discourage off road vehicles.


----------



## barnold

We're a very small lease in Brunswick County, VA with large dog clubs all around us. Here's a pic of a guy who entered the back side of our property after cutting the barb'd wire under a No Trespassing sign. This side boarders South Brunswick Hunt Club property. Checking with our landowner to see what course of action he'd like taken.


----------



## Eddie12

Not the trespasser that is normally posted on here but still a trespasser in my book. The dog belongs to a neighboring farm...hope it doesn't continue for the worse.


----------



## koi

Pit bulls running loose isn't cool. I've never seen them myself, but our nearest neighbor has, they're just lucky he wasn't carrying his pistol. I have no idea who they belong to but whoever the owner is has to live at least 1/2 mile away.


----------



## chancegrayl

Looks like a boxer and some muts to me, Not a pit


----------



## rustyhart

Pit bulls get too bad of a rap, just because a lot of pits are trained to be fighters doesn't mean they are all bad dogs.


----------



## ANTLERSinNY

koi said:


> Pit bulls running loose isn't cool. I've never seen them myself, but our nearest neighbor has, they're just lucky he wasn't carrying his pistol. I have no idea who they belong to but whoever the owner is has to live at least 1/2 mile away.
> View attachment 2109394


None of the dogs in that picture is a Pit Bull.Four dogs doing dog stuff.Why would the neighbor shoot a dog? Pit bull or not.


----------



## Eddie12

ANTLERSinNY said:


> None of the dogs in that picture is a Pit Bull.Four dogs doing dog stuff.Why would the neighbor shoot a dog? Pit bull or not.


Regardless what breed of dogs they are their doing dog stuff where someone is trying to hunt. I hope you don't let your dogs run all over Gods creation but if you do that's a chance your taking if they don't come back. I love dogs but keep them on your property. I personally spend way too much time in the woods for my hunting to be ruined by dogs doing dog stuff or chasing deer on my property. Those dogs look pretty healthy so I'm sure they have a home and their home is close by so that would be a start in this situation...


----------



## ArmedBarrister

barnold said:


> We're a very small lease in Brunswick County, VA with large dog clubs all around us. Here's a pic of a guy who entered the back side of our property after cutting the barb'd wire under a No Trespassing sign. This side boarders South Brunswick Hunt Club property. Checking with our landowner to see what course of action he'd like taken.
> 
> View attachment 2109343
> View attachment 2109344


I hope you get him.


----------



## rustyhart

Eddie12 said:


> Regardless what breed of dogs they are their doing dog stuff where someone is trying to hunt. I hope you don't let your dogs run all over Gods creation but if you do that's a chance your taking if they don't come back. I love dogs but keep them on your property. I personally spend way too much time in the woods for my hunting to be ruined by dogs doing dog stuff or chasing deer on my property. Those dogs look pretty healthy so I'm sure they have a home and their home is close by so that would be a start in this situation...


I don't see how so many people think it is just okay to shoot dogs whenever they please.


----------



## Eddie12

rustyhart said:


> I don't see how so many people think it is just okay to shoot dogs whenever they please.


Agreed I don't either but the same folks come on here and say I let my dogs go where they want to go and then complain their not seeing any deer...wonder why?! Not sure if you've ever had dogs ruin your hunt but I have and it sucks. Dogs are going to be dogs and piss poor owners will be well you know...


----------



## B4L Okie

What's that on the Chev's roof? Did the tag # show up in pic? Hope you nail him.


----------



## Buzzard111

Wilson CB antenna on roof.


----------



## Bearpawx4

Eddie12 said:


> Regardless what breed of dogs they are their doing dog stuff where someone is trying to hunt. I hope you don't let your dogs run all over Gods creation but if you do that's a chance your taking if they don't come back. I love dogs but keep them on your property. I personally spend way too much time in the woods for my hunting to be ruined by dogs doing dog stuff or chasing deer on my property. Those dogs look pretty healthy so I'm sure they have a home and their home is close by so that would be a start in this situation...


Agreed Eddie!

Right up there in the top 3 that pisses me off! I like many others have to hours to hunt my property, with limited days off for doing so, dog owners have a responsibility, if they don't take that responsibility, someone else might take a different avenue of responsibility!

ArmedBarrister,, Hope you guy's can bust this guy's Arsh! Bad enough trespassing, cutting a fence and proceeding to do so,, lowest form of life right there.


----------



## mrttvr4

rustyhart said:


> I don't see how so many people think it is just okay to shoot dogs whenever they please.


Owners that continue to let their dogs run on the property, such as **** hunters and people that have had a talking to, the dog will possibly be shot if it is wrecking wild life and pending how angry I am and how the owner acts. Also vicious ones. And I mean scary vicious, not just a bit protective or scared.

Any other dog will be coaxed with steaks and end up with a new home life with me or a pound.

Just because I love dogs, doesn't mean I won't put one down.


Also, you shoot wild animals whenever you please, right (within season)? A dog under continual no control is the same darn thing .


----------



## barnold

Shouldn't be too much trouble for the law to find this guy - no plate number in the pic but plenty of other distinguishable markings. These guys are a large dog club with probably 4 to 6 thousand acres to hunt. Virginia allows them to enter private property to recover their dogs without permission, but it specifically requires permission to enter with weapons or vehicles.


----------



## Babs9

Has no idea the camera is even there... And he is going to walk right through the middle of a scrape.
Pay no attention to the date it is wrong.


----------



## chancegrayl

Hes Back this time with a kid


----------



## chancegrayl

View attachment 2111782


This is why i cant boobie trap as others suggested


----------



## rustyhart

chancegrayl said:


> View attachment 2111782
> 
> 
> This is why i cant boobie trap as others suggested


Pic's not showing up.


----------



## Warpst0ne

HANKFAN said:


> Caught this Amish guy sneaking onto our lease last year in Ohio. Our gun season doesn't come in until the last week of November. Here he is 45 minutes before daylight on my lease with a scoped slug gun 2 months before gun season.


Looks like his shirt has buttons, probably on of those shifty Mennonites if that's the case


----------



## beast

rustyhart said:


> I don't see how so many people think it is just okay to shoot dogs whenever they please.


I don't know why so many people think that they're dogs should run free wherever they want.


----------



## ANTLERSinNY

rustyhart said:


> I don't see how so many people think it is just okay to shoot dogs whenever they please.


I think it's more internet boasting than people actually killing dogs...............everyone is a stone cold killer.........until their finger is slowly squeezing the trigger and those thoughts start racing through their head


----------



## itallushrt

ANTLERSinNY said:


> I think it's more internet boasting than people actually killing dogs...............everyone is a stone cold killer.........until their finger is slowly squeezing the trigger and those thoughts start racing through their head


I know exactly what you mean about those thoughts...mine usually consist of ... ok, slow your breathing, steady now, exhale, hold, remember squeeze but be surpr...BANG...got him. OK, next.

Are those the thoughts you are talking about?


----------



## chancegrayl

Maybe this time it will work


----------



## ANTLERSinNY

itallushrt said:


> I know exactly what you mean about those thoughts...mine usually consist of ... ok, slow your breathing, steady now, exhale, hold, remember squeeze but be surpr...BANG...got him. OK, next.
> 
> Are those the thoughts you are talking about?


Thanks for reaffirming my point.


----------



## Warpst0ne

Now I know what I have to look forward too when I get some land of my own.


----------



## tdgolf

New here, and a here are a few on a new piece of ground I have permission on. Land owner didn't know the guys and didn't know who owned the dogs.


----------



## tdgolf

Notice the dog in the top pic cornering the buck of the previous post.


----------



## Junglekat

As Si would say it would be on like donkey kong. good luck tdgolf


----------



## gogger

This guy walked by last summer. No idea who is is.


----------



## gogger

And more **** hunters I guess.


----------



## 2n1shot

tdgolf said:


> Notice the dog in the top pic cornering the buck of the previous post.


I'm not saying I wouldn't be mad if dogs were running loose all over the place I have to hunt, but that dog doesn't have that buck anywhere close to "cornered".


----------



## mrttvr4

2n1shot said:


> I'm not saying I wouldn't be mad if dogs were running loose all over the place I have to hunt, but that dog doesn't have that buck anywhere close to "cornered".


Still makes it legal for the dnr to dispose of it in WI.


----------



## Billy H

gogger said:


> View attachment 2114090
> 
> This guy walked by last summer. No idea who is is.


Thats Dewey from Malcom in the middle.


----------



## BTM

What a great thread! 

Suggestion: Print out your photos, add some stern words-to-the-wise, and post them around town (sporting good shops, grocery store bulletin boards, post office, etc.). And consider offering a reward for info.


----------



## Evgeny

Babs9 said:


> View attachment 2111715
> 
> 
> Has no idea the camera is even there... And he is going to walk right through the middle of a scrape.
> Pay no attention to the date it is wrong.


the idiot who took the weapon in hand thinks that he is an owner in the wood. :frusty:


----------



## SeasonTicket




----------



## SeasonTicket




----------



## Thirty pointer

beast said:


> I don't know why so many people think that they're dogs should run free wherever they want.


Exactly I have always owned dogs and have keep them in the yard .A neighbor of mine had a beagle on small lot just a pet it ran my property relentlessly.I left some nice notes in his mailbox stating his dog was running deer on my property to no avail .Then I went throught county animal control (aka hsus ) they made token gustures to solve the situation also to no avail .Being a avid deer hunter I went out and bought a 22 hornet and was going to sss but the dog turned up missing and saved me the trouble the whole ordeal went on for 2 years .


----------



## skippyturtle

Here is a guy from a few days ago. I am pretty sure it is the neighbor as his boot tracks went that way but I did not follow them. He does not have permission and must not have seen my cam.


----------



## EddieCyrax

you sure that is not a yeti.....ha ha ha


----------



## Warpst0ne

He's so fluffy!


----------



## GTM

Wow even his boots are covered.


----------



## AR&BOW

Got tarred and feathered.


----------



## BP1992

skippyturtle said:


> Here is a guy from a few days ago. I am pretty sure it is the neighbor as his boot tracks went that way but I did not follow them. He does not have permission and must not have seen my cam.


At least he has some cool camo.


----------



## roaddawg

I think he killed and skinned his Dalmation dogs


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

That's a pimp, that's not a hunter...


----------



## Pa archer68

On his way to shoot a new Quilted Northern commercial?


----------



## Evgeny

roaddawg said:


> I think he killed and skinned his Dalmation dogs


:set1_punch::thumbs_up


----------



## cwa1104sab

Best line yet



KS Bow Hunter said:


> That's a pimp, that's not a hunter...


----------



## Warpst0ne

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That's a pimp, that's not a hunter...


"Where my does' at!"


----------



## WRMorrison

Warpst0ne said:


> "Where my does' at!"


LOL...that's pretty good

-WRM


----------



## Brandon05l

Caught somebody trespassing on farm my family has been hunting for around 10 years.. This is from there camera i decided to check for them :wink: .. This is around 75 yards from my own treestand and camera.. I know where these boys are from. They used to ride 4 wheelers on this property to but we have stopped that the last couple years now there hunting.. Got a full set up.. Treestand and corn piles.. Don't reckon the notice they cross into TN after cutting the fence.. They even fed all season. No wonder why i didn't see as many deer this year


----------



## rustyhart

Brandon05l said:


> Caught somebody trespassing on farm my family has been hunting for around 10 years.. This is from there camera i decided to check for them :wink: .. This is around 75 yards from my own treestand and camera.. I know where these boys are from. They used to ride 4 wheelers on this property to but we have stopped that the last couple years now there hunting.. Got a full set up.. Treestand and corn piles.. Don't reckon the notice they cross into TN after cutting the fence.. They even fed all season. No wonder why i didn't see as many deer this year


That's just a kid chasing tree rats.


----------



## Brandon05l

Yea I figured that.. Still technically a trespasser. They didn't have any pictures of the person that's deer hunting there. Hope to find that out before next deer season


----------



## rustyhart

Brandon05l said:


> Yea I figured that.. Still technically a trespasser. They didn't have any pictures of the person that's deer hunting there. Hope to find that out before next deer season


I wasn't trying to be a smart ass if it sounded that way.


----------



## Brandon05l

Oh no.. I get what your saying lol.. I didnt really take it as you being smart..I figured he was squirrel hunting.. Idk what they was doing first picture.. . Just irritating putting in all these hours and $$ for somebody to mess it up..


----------



## TERRor

Read through all 117 pages over the last couple of days. If I didn't work for myself I'd be in trouble. :wink:


----------



## stillern

Billy H said:


> Thats Dewey from Malcom in the middle.


Priceless


----------



## ridgerunner1




----------



## Evgeny

ridgerunner1 said:


> View attachment 2136805


And these two, with the grenade in a pocket, want fried meat in new year? :set1_cook2:


----------



## ridgerunner1

Evgeny said:


> And these two, with the grenade in a pocket, want fried meat in new year? :set1_cook2:


acutally the long haired guy was through about a hr before with a rifle..think they may be looking for a deer he had shot


----------



## Evgeny

ridgerunner1 said:


> acutally the long haired guy was through about a hr before with a rifle..think they may be looking for a deer he had shot


Poachers? Then it is clear. "We walk on the wood.... We look - the deer lies!"


----------



## KnockEmDown

I may be wrong. But I believe this is part of the reason it is so hard for people like myself that don't own land but respect others property are unable to get people to allow them to hunt private property. You have all these people acting like a fool. While others are trying to protect and manage the wild life on their property. I envy people with good deer population and grow and manage it. But would never trespass and hate trespassers. Believe they should be shot on sight. (Just saying).


----------



## Evgeny

KnockEmDown said:


> I may be wrong. But I believe this is part of the reason it is so hard for people like myself that don't own land but respect others property are unable to get people to allow them to hunt private property. You have all these people acting like a fool. While others are trying to protect and manage the wild life on their property. I envy people with good deer population and grow and manage it. But would never trespass and hate trespassers. Believe they should be shot on sight. (Just saying).


Let lease the earth, lift population of animals and hunt on them. The person the lazy being, is necessary to him closer and easier. Those who that not put in development but only take, I believe, have to be cruelly punished! :whip:


----------



## Boxerguy8888

Buckem said:


> It's always touchy when you know the people. What happens when you need to track a wounded P&Y on their land? It really pisses me off how people don't respect others property.:sad:


I would take the, drink about a gallon of water and then go self water every tree within 40 yards of their stand, approach.


----------



## Plowmule

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## DaneHunter

Plowmule said:


> ttt


It's a sticky.... Its always at the top.


----------



## Plowmule

DaneHunter said:


> It's a sticky.... Its always at the top.


I know, but I had to type something before it would post, and that was the simplest thing.


----------



## allan sisson

I had a cam and tree stand stolen. I was positive it was a one of the neighbors kids. I posted a sighs up around the block with a cash reword. Then out of the blue the kid rides his bike up my drive and has my cam.Tells me he found it in woods. I told him I would get him money on Fri. I checked out cam and SD card was missing but there was a pick of him and his bro cutting it off tree then my tree stand.on the internal mem. I took it to there father and he is a hunter as well needles to say he was not happy. My tree stand was in my yard the next day. If they had asked i would have let them hunt out of it. But people don't talk to each other any more.


----------



## trkytrack2

Boxerguy8888 said:


> I would take the, drink about a gallon of water and then go self water every tree within 40 yards of their stand, approach.


Cute but deer don't give a rat's butt about human pee so your just peeing into the wind.


----------



## Dead Eye D

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That's a pimp, that's not a hunter...


i got a pretty good laugh from this post...imp:



Warpst0ne said:


> "Where my does' at!"


and this...good stuff fella's!


----------



## Boxerguy8888

trkytrack2 said:


> Cute but deer don't give a rat's butt about human pee so your just peeing into the wind.


I would disagree, if a deer does not like the scent of you, and your urine smells like you..?? But maybe I'm wrong and you know something I don't? (no sarcasm intended) I certainly don't know everything and am always up for learning something new. Please explain.


----------



## yougoteem

Boxerguy8888 said:


> I would disagree, if a deer does not like the scent of you, and your urine smells like you..?? But maybe I'm wrong and you know something I don't? (no sarcasm intended) I certainly don't know everything and am always up for learning something new. Please explain.


Check out his article. http://www.americanhunter.org/articles/deer-hunting-myths There are numerous others that will basically say the same. I was a die hard "only pee in a bottle" or hold it till I bust guy for years. I have changed my thinking on that. I don't pee in a scrape, but I don't mind lettin it rip within a few yards of my stand.


----------



## Boxerguy8888

yougoteem said:


> Check out his article. http://www.americanhunter.org/articles/deer-hunting-myths There are numerous others that will basically say the same. I was a die hard "only pee in a bottle" or hold it till I bust guy for years. I have changed my thinking on that. I don't pee in a scrape, but I don't mind lettin it rip within a few yards of my stand.


I did. Good article and info. Sounds like good news to me! I have decent aim but getting into a water bottle in below freezing with three layers on is a little challenging. Thank you for the info.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dead Eye D said:


> i got a pretty good laugh from this post...imp:
> 
> and this...good stuff fella's!


I just couldn't look at that photo without thinking about Snoop Dogg…saying, where's my patch at? Somebody cut my patch down?


----------



## MO Land Owner

Another scum bag trying to drive deer out of ours and on to there property.


----------



## rutnstrut

MO Land Owner said:


> Another scum bag trying to drive deer out of ours and on to there property.
> 
> View attachment 2151096


We get this here in WI all the time. My favorite is when someone wants to track a "wounded" deer on our land. I tell them fine, but I go with them as I know the land best and it can only be 2 people from their party. They get pretty pissed when I won't allow their whole 25 person group to drive er I mine track on our land


----------



## nuclearsteel

No wonder Jeff Gordon is retiring...not enough time to race AND trespass!


----------



## Sneaky1

mlima5 said:


> My second post in this thread unfortunately
> View attachment 2102382


That looks a lot like someone around where I live. where was it taken?


----------



## mlima5

Sneaky1 said:


> That looks a lot like someone around where I live. where was it taken?


New York


----------



## Brandon05l

Brandon05l said:


> Caught somebody trespassing on farm my family has been hunting for around 10 years.. This is from there camera i decided to check for them :wink: .. This is around 75 yards from my own treestand and camera.. I know where these boys are from. They used to ride 4 wheelers on this property to but we have stopped that the last couple years now there hunting.. Got a full set up.. Treestand and corn piles.. Don't reckon the notice they cross into TN after cutting the fence.. They even fed all season. No wonder why i didn't see as many deer this year


Well since I posted this pic the parent must have been back on this land again.. they cut a lock off my stand and took that along with some feeders.. any suggestions on what to do? Not on my land but neighboring land I have permission on.


----------



## lebbie54

Brandon05l said:


> Well since I posted this pic the parent must have been back on this land again.. they cut a lock off my stand and took that along with some feeders.. any suggestions on what to do? Not on my land but neighboring land I have permission on.


Well take them to the police for tresspassing and hunting with out orange, or supervision for the the kids.


----------



## mlima5

Brandon05l said:


> Well since I posted this pic the parent must have been back on this land again.. they cut a lock off my stand and took that along with some feeders.. any suggestions on what to do? Not on my land but neighboring land I have permission on.


Do you know where they live? If you do go there and make them an offer. Give me back my stand, my feeders, and never set foot back on the property or i will go to the police.

If not go right to the police. As the other guy said there are tons of things the police could charge them with. Theft, hunting without orange, hunting over bait, etc. also you said they crossed a state line to get on your property so now they are hunting without a license presumably. Also i would definitely go back a take their camera and stand to make up for your lost one. Leave a not on the trees saying if you want them back to contact me and leave a number


----------



## Brandon05l

I am thinking about leaving a note and taking there stuff.. I know there from a "trailer park" type place and i'm not sure which house they live in.. But i'm 100% there from around there. I just order posted signs and putting up another fence to keep them from coming up the hollow with the 4 wheelers to try to steal more stuff.. This kinda stuff sucks being its 1 out of 2 places i have hunted since i was 10 or so. Thanks guys for the advice! Will be paying there stuff a visit soon!


----------



## OutdoorsBen

Has anyone thought of using a GPS dongle and putting it in a camera or stand to ensure the proper dbags get caught and charged as well as making it easy to recover ur gear.


----------



## Lcavok99

OutdoorsBen said:


> Has anyone thought of using a GPS dongle and putting it in a camera or stand to ensure the proper dbags get caught and charged as well as making it easy to recover ur gear.


Awesome idea. Imagine the look on someones face after confronting them about a theft and then showing them gps coordinates of their house where the camera is.


----------



## MO Land Owner

OutdoorsBen said:


> Has anyone thought of using a GPS dongle and putting it in a camera or stand to ensure the proper dbags get caught and charged as well as making it easy to recover ur gear.


How do they work? I would love to try that!


----------



## foxtail

Thwy would be useless once the scumbag hides them in the garage or house. They have to have line of sight to the satellites to work.


----------



## OutdoorsBen

MO Land Owner said:


> How do they work? I would love to try that!


There are various types out there but you would have to hide it within the object. I believe SPOT makes one that is 2" or so. They aren't exactly cheap at $100 or so a pop and potential service contracts but if you have an expensive item or just want to nail someone it might be worth it. Essentially it just hits the satellites every so often and you can check its location. The SPOT version can alert you when it moves.


----------



## buckluck_9pt

we just picked up a new hunting property, just over 200 acres and are the only one's allowed on it.. have been told many times by landowner to tell anyone else on there to get the heck off.. anyways, had this feeling right before gun season there might be people in there.. owner told us he's been out and found fresh gut piles a few times in the past years.. so, day after gun hunt ended i figured i would go check cameras and make sure our stands and stuff are all still there.. checked my cam and got these 3 knobs.. about 20 yards to the left of my stand and 30 yards from my salt lick site.. based on the camera date and time, they were in there the afternoon before gun season started...


----------



## buckluck_9pt

sorry pal, i am new here but fools like you are one of the reasons us hard working, law obiding hunters buy trail cams... no, we don't own the animals on our land, but if they're on our land then we have the right to shoot, not to shoot, manage those animals.. do idiots like you think that because you see a deer in a field, that you have every right to go and take that animal, even if it means coming onto my posted, private land??? because if you do, you're the fool! catch you harvesting an animal on my property, you better hope that i don't catch you or that you have alot of friends.. we are tired of scum like you.. and judging by all the posts and pics on here, there are far too many of you selfish unethical thieves out there.. go ahead, be dumb enough to stand infront of someone's trail camera on property you don't belong to be on.. it's your *****


----------



## buckluck_9pt

not here in canada.. if the deer you shot goes to another property and you ask to retrieve it and they say no, we have to tell them that allowing an animal to die without cause ( meaning allowing to rot without consuming the animal) is against the law... either he allows us to retrieve the animal or we call the conservation officers who may or may not ( depending on how confrontational person is) that he is going to escort hunter onto land to retrieve animal or land owner gets charged or allowing animal to go to waste


----------



## buckluck_9pt

that's the only trespass pic i have left, but we have had them before.. we've had nothing but problems with a group that hunts the neighboring property to us... caught him and his guys ( during darkness) trying to get to our stands.. when we yelled ( we know his name) him and his buddies turned their flashlights off and ran like a bunch of scared alley cats.. my mom was hunting a tree line and watched him and a buddy walking along said tree line ( borders our properties) and hears him tell his buddy he shot a huge 12 point buck " right over there he says to the guy, as he's pointing towards our box blind... what a tick off... it boils my blood to know so many people out there just have no respect for other hunters, their land ( whether they own it, lease it or just have permission to hunt it) and their property.. my dad had his ladder stand and trail camera stolen number of years back.. last year i had my hunting blind stolen .. 2 years ago i had someone steal my ladder ( i use a 20 foot aluminum ladder and camo paint it) but left my stand...lol.. we found the ladder about 100 yards away hiding in a ditch..


----------



## Warpst0ne

Too bad trespassers aren't just shoot on sight. I think people would be persuaded to trespass less and pay better attention if they would be taking the dirt nap. The scum level of society continues to rise and we are unable to do anything about it while they thumb their nose at laws.

Here is hopping that I will not continue to post from prison once I have land of my own to hunt, lol.


----------



## MXLord327

buckluck 9pt - at least quote the post you are responding to, we have no idea what you are talking about. You may have a perfectly good point, but it looks like you are just responding to a cloud....


----------



## tacklebox80

MXLord327 said:


> buckluck 9pt - at least quote the post you are responding to, we have no idea what you are talking about. You may have a perfectly good point, but it looks like you are just responding to a cloud....


lol this ^^


----------



## 2n1shot

buckluck_9pt said:


> we found the ladder about 100 yards away hiding in a ditch..


Did it jump out and yell hear I am when you said come out, come where ever you are?


----------



## foxtail

Warpst0ne said:


> Too bad trespassers aren't just shoot on sight. I think people would be persuaded to trespass less and pay better attention if they would be taking the dirt nap. The scum level of society continues to rise and we are unable to do anything about it while they thumb their nose at laws.
> 
> Here is hopping that I will not continue to post from prison once I have land of my own to hunt, lol.


"Mister! Mister! We need help. My friend fell out of the tree on the next property."


BLAAAAAAMMMM!!!!

Sounds completely reasonable to me.


----------



## buckluck_9pt

2n1shot said:


> Did it jump out and yell hear I am when you said come out, come where ever you are?


actually no, we thought it was long gone.. we figured the guy took it and would come back to get the stand and accessories after the turkey season was over ( figured it was stolen around that time).. but we noticed it when we were doing our annual antler shed hunt.. have no idea why someone would cut it down ( had it strapped to the tree with ratchet straps and a chain and lock) just to throw it in the ditch.


----------



## buckluck_9pt

MXLord327 said:


> buckluck 9pt - at least quote the post you are responding to, we have no idea what you are talking about. You may have a perfectly good point, but it looks like you are just responding to a cloud....



oops,, sorry guys.. new here, have to get used to replying with quotes.. lol..


----------



## newview

Anybody know this guy? Trespassing on farm Jan 24th in Clayton County Iowa. PM me with any info if you think you know him.


----------



## gogger

don't know if this counts if they didn't drop anchor. lol Our lease flooded again.


----------



## gogger

a couple weeks before the flood. Just so you have an idea how bad it was.


----------



## titan23_87

buckluck_9pt said:


> we just picked up a new hunting property, just over 200 acres and are the only one's allowed on it.. have been told many times by landowner to tell anyone else on there to get the heck off.. anyways, had this feeling right before gun season there might be people in there.. owner told us he's been out and found fresh gut piles a few times in the past years.. so, day after gun hunt ended i figured i would go check cameras and make sure our stands and stuff are all still there.. checked my cam and got these 3 knobs.. about 20 yards to the left of my stand and 30 yards from my salt lick site.. based on the camera date and time, they were in there the afternoon before gun season started...


I assume you took these photos to the landowner and showed him? Have you found out who they were?


----------



## M.Magis

gogger said:


> View attachment 2190064
> don't know if this counts if they didn't drop anchor. lol Our lease flooded again.
> 
> View attachment 2190065


Well, navigable waterway means they’re legal. But you can bet they know exactly what they’re doing.


----------



## SamPotter

M.Magis said:


> Well, navigable waterway means they’re legal. But you can bet they know exactly what they’re doing.


This would not fit the legal definition of "navigable in fact", so yes, they are trespassing.


----------



## hockeyman474

gogger said:


> View attachment 2190067
> a couple weeks before the flood. Just so you have an idea how bad it was.


Deer look hilarious on 2 legs!


----------



## 2n1shot

M.Magis said:


> Well, navigable waterway means they’re legal. But you can bet they know exactly what they’re doing.


Navigable waterway still reads they must remain inside the banks of that waterway and it doesn't include flood waters.


SamPotter said:


> This would not fit the legal definition of "navigable in fact", so yes, they are trespassing.


This right here.


----------



## John Doe

One of my spots is an old Ski resort. 
Looks like some of the neighbor kids like to use it when no one is around
(date is wrong, and was actually 2015)


----------



## buckluck_9pt

titan23_87 said:


> I assume you took these photos to the landowner and showed him? Have you found out who they were?


yes, we took them to the owner but he's never seen them before.. he owns from one concession road to another.. we are going to keep an eye out because the one road is where some trespassers will be dropped off by a car/truck and walk the tree line to the bush, without being seen... we are going to keep a close eye ( as is the farmer/landowner) and we are going to put trail cameras up by that area..


----------



## xjarcher

John Doe said:


> One of my spots is an old Ski resort.
> Looks like some of the neighbor kids like to use it when no one is around
> (date is wrong, and was actually 2015)


So is this a trespassing problem? It's after the season and the kids are out doing something instead of playing video games.


----------



## John Doe

xjarcher said:


> So is this a trespassing problem? It's after the season and the kids are out doing something instead of playing video games.


Please show me where I said it was a problem. (I actually thought it was a pretty funny pic. How often do u get someone sledding by your camera). 
It is, however, almost the very definition of trespassing. 

John


----------



## jdslyr

John Doe said:


> One of my spots is an old Ski resort.
> Looks like some of the neighbor kids like to use it when no one is around
> (date is wrong, and was actually 2015)


Is that a pack full of sheds! lol


----------



## xjarcher

I was asking if this was an issue that you felt you needed to deal with, I didn't indicate that you said it was a problem. Trespassing, yes. However they pose no threat to game or the environment. Slide on kids!


----------



## newview

xjarcher said:


> I was asking if this was an issue that you felt you needed to deal with, I didn't indicate that you said it was a problem. Trespassing, yes. However they pose no threat to game or the environment. Slide on kids!


You might think differently if this was happening in your back yard. How much liability insurance do you pay for accidents on your property? Many cities have passed laws not allowing sledding in public parks much less trespassing to do it. We now live in a new era where it is acceptable for your neighbor to sue you.


----------



## coyle311




----------



## coyle311

This guy has been walking past my cameras with no clue. In this pic I have an old camera as bait, but he seems not to notice. Been getting pics of him for two months, but don't know who he is. (pic in post above is same guy if anyone knows him)


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

"But he looked like such a clean cut young man..."


----------



## Warpst0ne

coyle311 said:


> View attachment 2202171


Based on the R on his chest Robin finally escaped the Bat cave.


----------



## xjarcher

newview said:


> You might think differently if this was happening in your back yard. How much liability insurance do you pay for accidents on your property? Many cities have passed laws not allowing sledding in public parks much less trespassing to do it. We now live in a new era where it is acceptable for your neighbor to sue you.


If I had the money to buy an old ski area I'd be well insured. That aside I would encourage kids to put down the video games and go play in the snow. I'm a teacher, having kids around is normal.


----------



## nelly23

I am now officially a member of the club......
The couple walking is about a half mile off of the nearest road on well posted private land. They walked past the camera and a stand so hopefully it was just a nature walk....
The jack***** that is walking around grouse hunting has no excuse. He is on the edge of a field right off the road and HAD to of walked past 3-4 NO TRESSPASSING signs. I printed the photo and have hung a few of them at the local bars with my phone number asking if anyone knows the guy.
Both are from the same property.....


----------



## hockeyman474

nelly23 said:


> I am now officially a member of the club......
> The couple walking is about a half mile off of the nearest road on well posted private land. They walked past the camera and a stand so hopefully it was just a nature walk....
> The jack***** that is walking around grouse hunting has no excuse. He is on the edge of a field right off the road and HAD to of walked past 3-4 NO TRESSPASSING signs. I printed the photo and have hung a few of them at the local bars with my phone number asking if anyone knows the guy.
> Both are from the same property.....


I hope for swift justice in catching the grouse hunter posing for the camera. olice:


----------



## not-nuf-time

xjarcher said:


> If I had the money to buy an old ski area I'd be well insured. That aside I would encourage kids to put down the video games and go play in the snow. I'm a teacher, having kids around is normal.


Don't most states have laws that protect land owners from liability of trespassers?


----------



## ksgobbler

not-nuf-time said:


> Don't most states have laws that protect land owners from liability of trespassers?


Not in Kansas. Friend of my folks is the largest landowner in the county. Had some folks tresspassing ice skating on one of his ponds. Gal fell and broke her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


----------



## newview

ksgobbler said:


> Not in Kansas. Friend of my folks is the largest landowner in the county. Had some folks tresspassing ice skating on one of his ponds. Gal fell and broke her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


That's most every states that I know of. It's amazing how little people really know about landownership! Most just feel entitled. They can afford to buy their kids video games, but not a hill to sled on! That's what the neighbors are there for.


----------



## MXLord327

ksgobbler said:


> Not in Kansas. Friend of my folks is the largest landowner in the county. Had some folks tresspassing ice skating on one of his ponds. Gal fell and broke her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


I know New Hampshire has laws to protect land-owners from incidents like these, this could not happen there.


----------



## Warpst0ne

ksgobbler said:


> Not in Kansas. Friend of my folks is the largest landowner in the county. Had some folks tresspassing ice skating on one of his ponds. Gal fell and broke her ankle. His insurance had to pay for it.


And I thought only California was stupid enough to protect law breakers, so sad.


----------



## Junglekat

If he does not have permission he is trespassing


xjarcher said:


> So is this a trespassing problem? It's after the season and the kids are out doing something instead of playing video games.


----------



## readonly

not-nuf-time said:


> Don't most states have laws that protect land owners from liability of trespassers?


Yes....there is no duty of care to a trespasser. Unless that trespasser is a kid. You are required to take reasonable precautions to prevent kids from being attracted to a nuisance, even if they are trespassing. That is why pools must be enclosed by a fence, etc. In this case, if the ski slope is man-made, I would definitely take measures to throw them off and prosecute if necessary.


----------



## newview

readonly said:


> Yes....there is no duty of care to a trespasser. Unless that trespasser is a kid. You are required to take reasonable precautions to prevent kids from being attracted to a nuisance, even if they are trespassing. That is why pools must be enclosed by a fence, etc. In this case, if the ski slope is man-made, I would definitely take measures to throw them off and prosecute if necessary.


Wrong!! I can have a complete stranger walk my land at night and fall off a cliff with me never knowing he was there. If he breaks a leg and decides to sue me; I am liable. I can fight it, but that takes money and time for lawyers with no guarantee of the outcome. If he breaks his neck and dies; his family can sue me for any amount they see fit. Buy some land sometime and find out what the mortgage companies demand you carry! I get a kick out of these urban specialist!!


----------



## readonly

newview said:


> Wrong!! I can have a complete stranger walk my land at night and fall off a cliff with me never knowing he was there. If he breaks a leg and decides to sue me; I am liable. I can fight it, but that takes money and time for lawyers with no guarantee of the outcome. If he breaks his neck and dies; his family can sue me for any amount they see fit. Buy some land sometime and find out what the mortgage companies demand you carry! I get a kick out of these urban specialist!!


There is a simple explanation for this: although you are not legally liable, you are ignorant of the law so you just choose to pay anyway. Must me expensive to go through life like that....don't understand something and don't want to pay somebody who does understand (lawyer), so just pay the stupid tax instead (whatever the injured trespasser wants). If you are a landowner and really think this way, I guess your land is not insured? Any landowner with a lick of knowledge would know the insurer pays the lawyer to handle the claim.

Carry on.


----------



## newview

readonly said:


> There is a simple explanation for this: although you are not legally liable, you are ignorant of the law so you just choose to pay anyway. Must me expensive to go through life like that....don't understand something and don't want to pay somebody who does understand (lawyer), so just pay the stupid tax instead (whatever the injured trespasser wants). If you are a landowner and really think this way, I guess your land is not insured? Any landowner with a lick of knowledge would know the insurer pays the lawyer to handle the claim.
> 
> Carry on.


Read my post again. "Buy some land sometime and find out what the mortgage companies demand you carry". I guess I need to spell that out to you. That means you can't get a loan without adequate liability insurance! Now how much do you think that insurance cost the landowner, and why does he need to pay for it?


----------



## newview

readonly said:


> There is a simple explanation for this: although you are not legally liable, you are ignorant of the law so you just choose to pay anyway. Must me expensive to go through life like that....don't understand something and don't want to pay somebody who does understand (lawyer), so just pay the stupid tax instead (whatever the injured trespasser wants). If you are a landowner and really think this way, I guess your land is not insured? Any landowner with a lick of knowledge would know the insurer pays the lawyer to handle the claim.
> 
> Carry on.


I've got a question for you mister "lawyer". Who pays if a trespasser leaves my gate open and my cattle gets into my neighbors field? Not quite as easy as covering a pool!!


----------



## travisd14

Not trespassing as it was on public land, but I left my ground blind sit out as I was coming the next day to turkey hunt and this S.O.B. trashed it. Still looking for new poles to hold the roof up with. Happened just after I left and I sure learned my lesson about public land. Lots of pics as my camera was turned on and off trying to get past the password. Luckily it was still on the tree.


----------



## bwhnter4life

travisd14 said:


> Not trespassing as it was on public land, but I left my ground blind sit out as I was coming the next day to turkey hunt and this S.O.B. trashed it. Still looking for new poles to hold the roof up with. Happened just after I left and I sure learned my lesson about public land. Lots of pics as my camera was turned on and off trying to get past the password. Luckily it was still on the tree.


I think I would pay him a visit with the local police. Im bet you can still get him for destroying your property even if on public. And by all the fancy gear he is carrying....he has got some cash to repay you for all the stuff he damaged.


----------



## bwhnter4life

newview said:


> I've got a question for you mister "lawyer". Who pays if a trespasser leaves my gate open and my cattle gets into my neighbors field? Not quite as easy as covering a pool!!


Oh Oh I know! You do!! Just like we got a Dr bill because a trespasser broke his ankle while traversing our property...but Im sure all states are a tad different and this is not an all encompassing argument. (Comes under the medical payments of your home owners insurance I guess) Though you may be right in one state...could be completely wrong in another.


----------



## TEXASFAN85

travisd14 said:


> Not trespassing as it was on public land, but I left my ground blind sit out as I was coming the next day to turkey hunt and this S.O.B. trashed it. Still looking for new poles to hold the roof up with. Happened just after I left and I sure learned my lesson about public land. Lots of pics as my camera was turned on and off trying to get past the password. Luckily it was still on the tree.


That sucks man hope you find him with the stuff he's carrying he should have enough money to pay for you blind.


----------



## porkchop401




----------



## rutnstrut

travisd14 said:


> Not trespassing as it was on public land, but I left my ground blind sit out as I was coming the next day to turkey hunt and this S.O.B. trashed it. Still looking for new poles to hold the roof up with. Happened just after I left and I sure learned my lesson about public land. Lots of pics as my camera was turned on and off trying to get past the password. Luckily it was still on the tree.


This is the kind of D.bag that needs a beating. The process of the law is too good for this POS, find him, beat him, feel better. It's not like someone that would do this would pay anyway.


----------



## MI1

porkchop401 said:


> View attachment 2221070


Are those 3 of 8 Adrian Peterson's kids with 6 diff. baby momma's


----------



## GeorgeJoyce

This was on the cam I left out at the end of the season. It must be the neighbor's dog. In this case I'm not concerned with the trespassing dog.


----------



## bwhnter4life

GeorgeJoyce said:


> This was on the cam I left out at the end of the season. It must be the neighbor's dog. In this case I'm not concerned with the trespassing dog.


Your neighbor have 3 dogs?? I would be concerned...


----------



## ironman_gq

Looks like a dog chasing two coyotes out of the field.


----------



## ChuckA84

ironman_gq said:


> Looks like a dog chasing two coyotes out of the field.


Thats what I am seeing too...if thats the case you owe your neighbors dog a nice steak


----------



## GeorgeJoyce

Yup. I don't know who's dog it is, but the yotes are gone. I was up there calling a few weeks ago and nothing came in. Last season I watched them chasing a doe on one of the neighboring properties, they also killed a turkey.


----------



## spec

GeorgeJoyce said:


> Yup. I don't know who's dog it is, but the yotes are gone. I was up there calling a few weeks ago and nothing came in. Last season I watched them chasing a doe on one of the neighboring properties, they also killed a turkey.


Just because they did not come in to your call does not mean they still aren't there.


----------



## derbyacresbob

My first reply here!

Pot growers looking for a water source!


----------



## MXLord327

Hopefully the mountain lion gets them!!!


----------



## UPTOWNCHEF

What a great thread. Just spent way too long going through the pics! Thx all!


----------



## loveha

Someone driving on my clover and chicory. They didn't drive to far to pass my new 2015 Bushnell 14MP camera I have on video. Was hoping they did. At the least they realized what it was and didn't tear anything up. That is what you get when you plant on a dead end two track.
I need to get some signs and barriers put up in the next couple months. Second time in a month. Doesn't help the two track runs right into my property and it has never been posted by the previous owners. That is going to change though.


----------



## willy09

readonly said:


> Yes....there is no duty of care to a trespasser. Unless that trespasser is a kid. You are required to take reasonable precautions to prevent kids from being attracted to a nuisance, even if they are trespassing. That is why pools must be enclosed by a fence, etc. In this case, if the ski slope is man-made, I would definitely take measures to throw them off and prosecute if necessary.


This statement is completely ignorant and false....

Carry on..


----------



## RobbyW

Well it's been a dream of mine to one day have a picture worth posting here. Sure I have had the "**** hunter" or the "lost hunter" and even the "joy riding 4wheeler"" but these were not worthy of posting here. Then tonight I find the holy grail of trail cam passers. This is not a joke. Not a buddy pulling one over on me. This here is the elusive tighty ****** drunk Neighbor 3am stroll. Told him many times I have camera everywhere. Wanted him to think about walking around. He forgot I guess
M


----------



## rustyhart

RobbyW said:


> Well it's been a dream of mine to one day have a picture worth posting here. Sure I have had the "**** hunter" or the "lost hunter" and even the "joy riding 4wheeler"" but these were not worthy of posting here. Then tonight I find the holy grail of trail cam passers. This is not a joke. Not a buddy pulling one over on me. This here is the elusive tighty ****** drunk Neighbor 3am stroll. Told him many times I have camera everywhere. Wanted him to think about walking around. He forgot I guess
> M


Is that Jim Lahey?


----------



## Swamp Poodle

That's awesome - sleep walking or just an idiot?


----------



## Warpst0ne

Guess he just needed some alone time in his undies


----------



## rhs341

OMG!!!!!that is FUNNY tight there....I don't care who you are.....
89.99 trail camera....
19.99 SD card
3.99 Hanes underwear...
Photo of your drunk idiot neighbor at 3 AM.....PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!
You should submit those on a trailcam contest


----------



## rustyhart

rhs341 said:


> OMG!!!!!that is FUNNY tight there....I don't care who you are.....
> 89.99 trail camera....
> 19.99 SD card
> 3.99 Hanes underwear...
> Photo of your drunk idiot neighbor at 3 AM.....PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!
> You should submit those on a trailcam contest


 You forgot 12.99 case of PBR.


----------



## rhs341

Oooops.....my bad....how about Old Milwaukee???? Reminds me of what my dad used to drink.....lol


----------



## rustyhart

rhs341 said:


> Oooops.....my bad....how about Old Milwaukee???? Reminds me of what my dad used to drink.....lol


Haha.


----------



## tackscall

rustyhart said:


> Is that Jim Lahey?


Headed out to buy Randy a store bought cheeseburger!


----------



## rustyhart

tackscall said:


> Headed out to buy Randy a store bought cheeseburger!


Haha.


----------



## hawkdriver55

It is Walter White after cooking in the RV.


----------



## rustyhart

hawkdriver55 said:


> It is Walter White after cooking in the RV.


When he showed up in the buff after the time he pretended to go missing?


----------



## hawkdriver55

He just had a "lucid moment"


----------



## 12-Ringer

Look closely....you see #2 entering in the right side of the frame...you can see the cam and strings of his bow- guess being carried on his shoulder



Joe


----------



## BigLoo8

Have too many of these pictures to remember, but this guy takes the cake. Walking around the woods aimlessly the end of October with a crossbow wearing orange, jeans, a white tshirt and work boots. To add insult to injury, two of the largest bucks I had on camera frequented this area and just happened to disappear the same time this guy showed up.


----------



## primal-bow

coyle311 said:


> View attachment 2202171


looks like ike outdoor guy to me?


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

Is that Robert Englund?


----------



## Awill28

i thought this was pretty funny. my 2nd camera check on this property, i would love to see this on video


----------



## glassguy2511

BigLoo8 said:


> Have too many of these pictures to remember, but this guy takes the cake. Walking around the woods aimlessly the end of October with a crossbow wearing orange, jeans, a white tshirt and work boots. To add insult to injury, two of the largest bucks I had on camera frequented this area and just happened to disappear the same time this guy showed up.
> 
> View attachment 2383201


That guy is ready to party.


----------



## 2n1shot

Awill28 said:


> View attachment 2395617
> i thought this was pretty funny. my 2nd camera check on this property, i would love to see this on video


See what on video? It's just a dog walking in front of your camera.


----------



## Awill28

2n1shot said:


> See what on video? It's just a dog walking in front of your camera.


take it easy lol its a joke


----------



## 2n1shot

Awill28 said:


> take it easy lol its a joke


I am taking it easy. I was just asking a question. I guess your definition of a joke is different than mine.


----------



## Earl

2n1shot said:


> I am taking it easy. I was just asking a question. I guess your definition of a joke is different than mine.


Right. Right. Chill dude


----------



## benkharr




----------



## HoosierArcher88

Lol ^


----------



## EACbigguy

that is great


----------



## CalCoHunter

A couple from a while back:









Then a couple hours later:


----------



## BeardRN




----------



## BP1992

Awill28 said:


> View attachment 2395617
> i thought this was pretty funny. my 2nd camera check on this property, i would love to see this on video


What's so funny about that?


----------



## OhioAssassin13

Good guys win!! Camera thief got caught in the act.
http://www.buckadvisor.com/1964/good-guys-win-trail-camera-stolen/


----------



## Warpst0ne

CalCoHunter said:


> A couple from a while back:
> 
> View attachment 2486505
> 
> 
> That's awesome if you can get an antlerless Moo-Elk tag.


----------



## Roamingeast

Warpst0ne said:


> CalCoHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple from a while back:
> 
> View attachment 2486505
> 
> 
> That's awesome if you can get an antlerless Moo-Elk tag.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear those cost a lot of moola
Click to expand...


----------



## CalCoHunter

Funny thing - these guys had to come down a ridge that I absolutely hate walking up or down. Would give a mountain goat the willies! I tracked them all across our bottom into the neighbors corn field on the other side of the property. Never did find out what the game warden was doing, they weren't his cows.


----------



## BigDeer

CalCoHunter said:


> Funny thing - these guys had to come down a ridge that I absolutely hate walking up or down. Would give a mountain goat the willies! I tracked them all across our bottom into the neighbors corn field on the other side of the property. Never did find out what the game warden was doing, they weren't his cows.


No reason for the warden to be snooping, if the time/date stamp is right. BS if you ask me.


----------



## mrttvr4

BigDeer said:


> No reason for the warden to be snooping, if the time/date stamp is right. BS if you ask me.


Should have a talk with his supervisor. I know in WI he would be trespassing.


----------



## BigDeer

mrttvr4 said:


> Should have a talk with his supervisor. I know in WI he would be trespassing.


No kidding


----------



## CalCoHunter

BigDeer said:


> No reason for the warden to be snooping, if the time/date stamp is right. BS if you ask me.


Yep, date stamp was correct - was taking the feeder down that day. It was when I got back to the house that I saw the pics and tracked down the cows. Only missed him by a couple hours.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

buckluck_9pt said:


> not here in canada.. if the deer you shot goes to another property and you ask to retrieve it and they say no, we have to tell them that allowing an animal to die without cause ( meaning allowing to rot without consuming the animal) is against the law... either he allows us to retrieve the animal or we call the conservation officers who may or may not ( depending on how confrontational person is) that he is going to escort hunter onto land to retrieve animal or land owner gets charged or allowing animal to go to waste


That's a Provincial law. Not Federal. Ontario is different unfortunately.


----------



## Brandon05l

I haven't got any pictures of theses people yet. But i have a couple people coming in on one of my spots here recently and they have absolutely no respect for the land.. And you think no trespassing signs and the ole dirt road going back to a creek being block would stop them (3rd time i have blocked it this year.. they keep pushing it back).. Nope.. Now they cut through 6 to 7 foot high thickets in there truck/s and four wheelers to get around since i redid it.. then they leave beer cans and trash all over .. smh.. People these days.. I hate to be rude but i hope they like the flat tires next time they get the urge to trespass for no good reason..


----------



## mrttvr4

Brandon05l said:


> I haven't got any pictures of theses people yet. But i have a couple people coming in on one of my spots here recently and they have absolutely no respect for the land.. And you think no trespassing signs and the ole dirt road going back to a creek being block would stop them (3rd time i have blocked it this year.. they keep pushing it back).. Nope.. Now they cut through 6 to 7 foot high thickets in there truck/s and four wheelers to get around since i redid it.. then they leave beer cans and trash all over .. smh.. People these days.. I hate to be rude but i hope they like the flat tires next time they get the urge to trespass for no good reason..


Careful, you could get sued for a trap that can injure or damage, even if you put up sign and a gate or chain for reasonable prevention of entry. Depends on your state.


----------



## Brandon05l

True your right about that.. I can't put up gate due to it being mostly crop field they can drive around except where the.. Fences across the road are almost impossible too. The no trespassing signs are the only thing i have at the moment and people seem to not care about those anyway.. Anybody got any other tips to try to stop these people??


----------



## mrttvr4

Cams, and decoy cams if you are worried they will find it. Place the real one high or low and the decoy super obvious. Then the police.


----------



## foxtail

You could build a berm. Lots of work, but then only people on foot can get over it if you make it peaked enough. Or you could build a wall. Make it out of logs and make it double. About 6 feet apart. Fill the middle with dirt and plant something native and fast growing on it. Or you could fence it and put some livestock in it. Things change when you start cutting fences holding back livestock.


----------



## Brandon05l

Thanks guys. im gunna try barbwire fence across the road on some smaller tree's... then brushing it back up behind that. Only place they have then is going off into the corn itself to get around.


----------



## catscratch

A good quality fence is expensive and quite a bit of work. I think they are worth it, but fence isn't for everyone. I would be afraid if signs and obstructions didn't stop them a fence wouldn't either. I'm incline to think legal justice might be the best option at this point... Make sure to let us know it works out.


----------



## tackscall

Put up big SEVERE TIRE DAMAGE MAY OCCUR signs


----------



## michbowbender

Not a frigging clue......haven't seen them before or since. The nearest house is about a half mile away and they may have been visitors out for a stroll.


----------



## Brandon05l

catscratch said:


> A good quality fence is expensive and quite a bit of work. I think they are worth it, but fence isn't for everyone. I would be afraid if signs and obstructions didn't stop them a fence wouldn't either. I'm incline to think legal justice might be the best option at this point... Make sure to let us know it works out.


Will do! I believe they will be back this weekend and i will update y'all then.


----------



## Brandon05l

tackscall said:


> Put up big SEVERE TIRE DAMAGE MAY OCCUR signs


lol thats a good idea!


----------



## brokepapa

crackheads will steal anything. There has been a pile of old scrap metal on my lease ever since I've had it. Some people.


----------



## brokepapa

Sorry about the picture of Jason Day in the corner. Lol. Pic of a pic. Should've looked at it closer I guess


----------



## tackscall

Jason Day is going low!


----------



## tackscall

Aaaaaannnnnd I jinxed him


----------



## flip665

maybe public land but private property... defacing or tampering resonates trespassing to me... put your camera on the same tree for all i care, just dont mess with it...


----------



## Will K

MXLord327 said:


> I know New Hampshire has laws to protect land-owners from incidents like these, this could not happen there.


Ditto MA. While Ill whine about some aspects of our fishing and hunting laws, and really restrictive gun laws... A huge positive - to me at least - is that if it's not legally posted you CAN hunt/fish/hike etc on it, and if you get hurt doing so, it's 100% on you. Perhaps oddly, if the land owner chooses to post it, and you trespass and get hurt it's on the land owner. So oddly, posting increases landowner liability.

I dont understand it... but as a long time resident, I LOVE this. Sure, it means some "private land" that I ask permission to hunt (just seems right) others also hunt because they can... but it also means that if something is not posted, I have access. Hunting state land or town land, and not being 100% sure where the line is, is a lot less stressful in this situation too.

To a point this is changing in the east of the state as more towns regrettably create "no discharge" laws that include archery gear, or create "written permission" local bylaws for hunting. Thankfully here in central and western MA, not posted = legal to enjoy.

Ok, back to the awesome thread that this is. Entertaining as heck - though I do feel for those of you dealing with serious issues like crazy drunk folks, poachers and pot growers. Yikes!


----------



## mrttvr4

Will K said:


> Ditto MA. While Ill whine about some aspects of our fishing and hunting laws, and really restrictive gun laws... A huge positive - to me at least - is that if it's not legally posted you CAN hunt/fish/hike etc on it, and if you get hurt doing so, it's 100% on you. Perhaps oddly, if the land owner chooses to post it, and you trespass and get hurt it's on the land owner. So oddly, posting increases landowner liability.
> 
> I dont understand it... but as a long time resident, I LOVE this. Sure, it means some "private land" that I ask permission to hunt (just seems right) others also hunt because they can... but it also means that if something is not posted, I have access. Hunting state land or town land, and not being 100% sure where the line is, is a lot less stressful in this situation too.
> 
> To a point this is changing in the east of the state as more towns regrettably create "no discharge" laws that include archery gear, or create "written permission" local bylaws for hunting. Thankfully here in central and western MA, not posted = legal to enjoy.
> 
> Ok, back to the awesome thread that this is. Entertaining as heck - though I do feel for those of you dealing with serious issues like crazy drunk folks, poachers and pot growers. Yikes!


So you wouldn't mind if I came by and messed up your hunting on your own private land? Let me know where it is [emoji4]


----------



## Will K

mrttvr4 said:


> So you wouldn't mind if I came by and messed up your hunting on your own private land? Let me know where it is [emoji4]


Didnt say that. And if I didnt want you there, I'd post it, and accept you could sue the snot out of me if you fell out of your tree stand. But, it's pretty cool that land owners are essentially encouraged to keep land open for hunting, fishing and similar activities. What's better? Me/other hunter, not getting a shot at the best deer in "our" neck of the woods, or legal, accessible, no cost hunting and fishing opportunities? 

Stinks to have a day on private land blown by a random hunter bumbling into you... But knowing my kids may be able to hunt and fish in a good range of areas and be able to spend plenty of time in a wide range of outdoor spaces, knowing other's kids can do that... Knowing a rare "right" for outdoorsmen is still in place here. It's good. Has it's lumps too, but it's good in the bigger picture.

So, yes, stinks some times. But Ill take it over having to spend thousands to lease land and only have one spot to hunt. Pretty cool to be able to pick from literally hundreds of state/town and private but unposted options.


----------



## mrttvr4

The problem is all of the abuse and the killing of yearlings and no management and me having to pay for land and taxes and not have a say on what happens on it without having to be liable. I am sure you are not one of the problem hunters but we have a lot around here.

This is what public land is for, unless MA doesn't have much?


----------



## 09blackonblack

Will K said:


> Ditto MA. While Ill whine about some aspects of our fishing and hunting laws, and really restrictive gun laws... A huge positive - to me at least - is that if it's not legally posted you CAN hunt/fish/hike etc on it, and if you get hurt doing so, it's 100% on you. Perhaps oddly, if the land owner chooses to post it, and you trespass and get hurt it's on the land owner. So oddly, posting increases landowner liability.
> 
> I dont understand it... but as a long time resident, I LOVE this. Sure, it means some "private land" that I ask permission to hunt (just seems right) others also hunt because they can... but it also means that if something is not posted, I have access. Hunting state land or town land, and not being 100% sure where the line is, is a lot less stressful in this situation too.
> 
> To a point this is changing in the east of the state as more towns regrettably create "no discharge" laws that include archery gear, or create "written permission" local bylaws for hunting. Thankfully here in central and western MA, not posted = legal to enjoy.
> 
> Ok, back to the awesome thread that this is. Entertaining as heck - though I do feel for those of you dealing with serious issues like crazy drunk folks, poachers and pot growers. Yikes!


You win the douchebag award for today. If you have a Mercedes sitting in your driveway and no sign I guess it's ok for me to steal it since it didn't say it was free I just assumed it was


----------



## ChuckA84

Will K said:


> Didnt say that. And if I didnt want you there, I'd post it, and accept you could sue the snot out of me if you fell out of your tree stand. But, it's pretty cool that land owners are essentially encouraged to keep land open for hunting, fishing and similar activities. What's better? Me/other hunter, not getting a shot at the best deer in "our" neck of the woods, or legal, accessible, no cost hunting and fishing opportunities?
> 
> Stinks to have a day on private land blown by a random hunter bumbling into you... But knowing my kids may be able to hunt and fish in a good range of areas and be able to spend plenty of time in a wide range of outdoor spaces, knowing other's kids can do that... Knowing a rare "right" for outdoorsmen is still in place here. It's good. Has it's lumps too, but it's good in the bigger picture.
> 
> So, yes, stinks some times. But Ill take it over having to spend thousands to lease land and only have one spot to hunt. Pretty cool to be able to pick from literally hundreds of state/town and private but unposted options.


I'm sure its just as great for the landowners who do pay thousands to have their own private land and then have to deal with the jerks that will rip down their posted signs so that they then can trespass and poach off of the private land without repercussion...absolutely stupid law


----------



## OutdoorsBen

Will K said:


> Ditto MA. While Ill whine about some aspects of our fishing and hunting laws, and really restrictive gun laws... A huge positive - to me at least - is that if it's not legally posted you CAN hunt/fish/hike etc on it, and if you get hurt doing so, it's 100% on you. Perhaps oddly, if the land owner chooses to post it, and you trespass and get hurt it's on the land owner. So oddly, posting increases landowner liability.
> 
> I dont understand it... but as a long time resident, I LOVE this. Sure, it means some "private land" that I ask permission to hunt (just seems right) others also hunt because they can... but it also means that if something is not posted, I have access. Hunting state land or town land, and not being 100% sure where the line is, is a lot less stressful in this situation too.
> 
> To a point this is changing in the east of the state as more towns regrettably create "no discharge" laws that include archery gear, or create "written permission" local bylaws for hunting. Thankfully here in central and western MA, not posted = legal to enjoy.


That's actually not accurate. Each township has it's own laws regarding posted/non posted land. For example in my town u can't enter on anyones land no matter what without written permission.


----------



## Will K

OutdoorsBen said:


> That's actually not accurate. Each township has it's own laws regarding posted/non posted land. For example in my town u can't enter on anyones land no matter what without written permission.


True - I said that in my first post. Not many, and it's a new thing, last 20-30 years.

Sorry reporting leads to me being a lady part's cleaner. Sorry I was not clear enough. If it's posted, it's posted. Same as anyplace for access - you CANT DO IT. If it's not posted, it's legal. There was an article in Mass DFW's magazine a few years ago discussing how this law went back to colonial times and was intended to protect the rights of hunters and fisherman. 

I'm a little surprised being happy that there is lots of access to land to hunt and fish on, and that land owners are encouraged in some ways to keep their land open is considered a bad thing. 

If you want it posted, post away. I'm no fan of trespassers - which is why checking this thread out is fun.. Some amazing stuff you guys catch on cam! And on the occasion I hunt posted land, I've informed the landowners of trespassing hunters and I've worked to help the landowners for thanks. That's a great gift (that they have given me).

I just dont see how lots of land access is ultimately bad for hunters/hunting. 50 years from now, I think the world is better if there is still land for our kids and their kids to hunt near home. If they can explore the woods near home. Thats a huge positive. If it makes me lady cleaner, as someone noted... I'm OK with that.


----------



## mrttvr4

Will K said:


> True - I said that in my first post. Not many, and it's a new thing, last 20-30 years.
> 
> Sorry reporting leads to me being a lady part's cleaner. Sorry I was not clear enough. If it's posted, it's posted. Same as anyplace for access - you CANT DO IT. If it's not posted, it's legal. There was an article in Mass DFW's magazine a few years ago discussing how this law went back to colonial times and was intended to protect the rights of hunters and fisherman.
> 
> I'm a little surprised being happy that there is lots of access to land to hunt and fish on, and that land owners are encouraged in some ways to keep their land open is considered a bad thing.
> 
> If you want it posted, post away. I'm no fan of trespassers - which is why checking this thread out is fun.. Some amazing stuff you guys catch on cam! And on the occasion I hunt posted land, I've informed the landowners of trespassing hunters and I've worked to help the landowners for thanks. That's a great gift (that they have given me).
> 
> I just dont see how lots of land access is ultimately bad for hunters/hunting. 50 years from now, I think the world is better if there is still land for our kids and their kids to hunt near home. If they can explore the woods near home. Thats a huge positive. If it makes me lady cleaner, as someone noted... I'm OK with that.


It is bad because many can't respect the law, the animals, the land, or the private land owners. Plus, its private property. Private. That's like saying any homeless person can come stay in my house just because they don't have a place to stay. How do you not understand that? If land owners want to allow hunters on their land, they do it by way of lease, by allowing you to use it, not by the damn state telling you anyone can use your private item that you put your hard money and time into. I'm not even sure why I am typing this post, you won't get it anyways. Clearly you haven't had troubles with people stealing, ruining land, and poaching in the past like all of us in this thread, you just leach off everyone else's hard work.


----------



## jim p

Two major reasons why land owners want you to stay off their property. Lots of work goes into feeding turkey and deer. People don't respect the land owner and steal and destroy property.

45 years ago I could walk out the door and walk all day hunting 20 different pieces of property and no one cared. Not anymore.


----------



## Toonces

mrttvr4 said:


> It is bad because many can't respect the law, the animals, the land, or the private land owners. Plus, its private property. Private. That's like saying any homeless person can come stay in my house just because they don't have a place to stay. How do you not understand that? If land owners want to allow hunters on their land, they do it by way of lease, by allowing you to use it, not by the damn state telling you anyone can use your private item that you put your hard money and time into. I'm not even sure why I am typing this post, you won't get it anyways. Clearly you haven't had troubles with people stealing, ruining land, and poaching in the past like all of us in this thread, you just leach off everyone else's hard work.


States have different laws governing trespass based on history and custom. I think it's a good thing. Its not about leaching, it is simply a different point of view than you are used to, nothing wrong with that. If historically a state sees benefit in encouraging use of open space, recreational or otherwise, and in furtherance of that choose to put the burden on the landowner to say you can't do something rather than on the user to prove they can do something, I think that works. 

Many states have long had an interest that land be used and not sit dormant and unused, adverse possession laws are evidence of this as well.


----------



## nrlombar

What happened to all the pictures?


----------



## spec

nrlombar said:


> What happened to all the pictures?


I'm with ya on that one!!


----------



## nrlombar

This is from a while ago, we had some items go missing over the weekend while the cleaning crew was in the building. It happened enough that we got suspicious. I threw up my trail camera in the corner of the kitchen and caught them. We got pictures of them taking workout supplements and other items. Caught him with his hand in the cookie jar as you can see. The one guy actually left a bag of the stolen supplements on the receptionists desk, idiot.


----------



## GeorgeJoyce

I had to do something similar. With the help of a trail cam we caught the thief red handed. It was the dog eating all the cat food.


----------



## MXLord327

Same where I live in southern Maine, right on the NH border. If its not posted, we can hunt it. But good luck finding a good piece of woods big enough to hunt anymore that isn't posted or too close to a house. It's becoming a rich man's activity here, if you don't own 100 acres, you don't hunt.

Oops, forgot to quote - that was a reply to Will K on the last page, post 3069, my bad....


----------



## MXLord327

mrttvr4 said:


> So you wouldn't mind if I came by and messed up your hunting on your own private land? Let me know where it is


Please go back and read his post. Anyone can post their own land and keep everyone else off it anytime they want. It's the people who aren't quite so selfish that let other people hunt their land the keep our tradition going around here. In New England, the land is over 95% privately owned, there are very few public areas to hunt. It's called the Right of Tresspass, and it's been that way since the pilgrims were here.


----------



## mrttvr4

MXLord327 said:


> Please go back and read his post. Anyone can post their own land and keep everyone else off it anytime they want. It's the people who aren't quite so selfish that let other people hunt their land the keep our tradition going around here. In New England, the land is over 95% privately owned, there are very few public areas to hunt. It's called the Right of Tresspass, and it's been that way since the pilgrims were here.


You didnt read it, it says you are liable for injury then.. Please stop with the arguments, I stopped after I realized I'm wasting everyone's time arguing, I have plenty to say to you but won't.

Sorry for not having a picture yall


----------



## MXLord327

Will, anyone that has not grown up in New England will just never get it, I guess it's no use even trying....


----------



## Skunkworkx

Here in Maryland, posted or not, it's still trespassing in the eyes of the law... but we do have a lot of public ground also.


----------



## simpkinst

bowhunter130 said:


> thats just a **** hunter,,, im a **** hunter and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs... and im pretty sure you wouldnt watn a phone call at 3 in the mornin... **** hunting does nothiing to the way your deer move



" and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs..."

dont give me that "**** hunter" bull****. If you are on private property without permission - you are a tresspasser. 

I am damn tired of **** hunters running through my property the day before open day. 

maybe you need to find better sopts than those surrounded by private property or get permission before you do. a 3am phone call? Thats crap. You should have permission lined up BEFORE hand.


----------



## EJP1234

simpkinst said:


> " and i hate it when people call us trespassers.... you cant help it where your dog runs..."
> 
> dont give me that "**** hunter" bull****. If you are on private property without permission - you are a tresspasser.
> 
> I am damn tired of **** hunters running through my property the day before open day.
> 
> maybe you need to find better sopts than those surrounded by private property or get permission before you do. a 3am phone call? Thats crap. You should have permission lined up BEFORE hand.


If your dog crosses onto my property, its trespassing... If you go after the dog, your trespassing... You don't have permission, and I shouldn't get a 3a.m. phone call, because you should be responsible enough to not wander close enough to the line if you CAN'T control your dog. Maybe your sport isn't a wise one, if you get that close to someone elses property that you or your dog will be trespassing... I bought this land, I pay taxes on this land, and I will control the things on this land... Tell your dog good luck....


----------



## spec

EJP1234 said:


> If your dog crosses onto my property, its trespassing... If you go after the dog, your trespassing... You don't have permission, and I shouldn't get a 3a.m. phone call, because you should be responsible enough to not wander close enough to the line if you CAN'T control your dog. Maybe your sport isn't a wise one, if you get that close to someone elses property that you or your dog will be trespassing... I bought this land, I pay taxes on this land, and I will control the things on this land... Tell your dog good luck....


Ever heard of a dog getting a ticket for trespassing? You may want to be careful confusing your opinion with fact. It may not work out for you in a REAL court of law.


----------



## fmb

A game warden told me one time that coonhunting is a trespassing sport, he was a **** hunter too. There have been studies showing **** dogs dont run deer off a place 

https://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/publications/pdf/raccoonimpact.pdf

but it kiils me to think as a bowhunter I do all the scent control I can do only to climb in my stand over the spot 3 or 6 **** hunters were standing around BSing, smoking or chewing and spitting an hour or two earlier.... plain fact is, if you are on private land you dont have permission to be on, you're trespassing


----------



## Toonces

MXLord327 said:


> Will, anyone that has not grown up in New England will just never get it, I guess it's no use even trying....


It is a local thing, some folks won't accept that different states have different traditions. 

My theory is that differences have to do with the way land was allocated originally in Northern New England. If you look at the old land records boundary lines are often delineated by landmarks like old stone walls or large trees. A property description might say "westerly 500 feet but the Oak tree" or something like that. I have reviewed 100 of property descriptions in CT when I did title work and how anybody could know by reading them where the property lines are is a mystery and even in CT you don't have to post your land for it to be trespassing. There are no such thing as plat books or straight property lines here for the public to easily determine who owns what. In that environment it with large wooded areas in Northern New England it does make some sense to put the burden on the landowner to post their property.


----------



## tackscall

fmb said:


> A game warden told me one time that coonhunting is a trespassing sport, he was a **** hunter too. There have been studies showing **** dogs dont run deer off a place
> 
> https://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/publications/pdf/raccoonimpact.pdf
> 
> but it kiils me to think as a bowhunter I do all the scent control I can do only to climb in my stand over the spot 3 or 6 **** hunters were standing around BSing, smoking or chewing and spitting an hour or two earlier.... plain fact is, if you are on private land you dont have permission to be on, you're trespassing


I was on a lease that got **** hunted frequently, I absolutely think it killed the deer movement


----------



## newview

When did the trespass pic thread turn into I and my dog will trespass on your land if I want to? I invite you and your dog to try on my land in Iowa anytime you please. I have upped my game on trespassers who have been stealing and poaching. No more calling the sheriff for a $60 fine. I have a better lasting effect on those seedy individuals. And yes morel hunting, ginseng hunting, and shed hunting is poaching!!


----------



## Brandon05l

Brandon05l said:


> Will do! I believe they will be back this weekend and i will update y'all then.


Okay just a update.. I haven't checked my barb wire fence but i pass the ole dirt road everyday.. and i bent a smaller tree over near the main road to see if it gets moved. Looks like somebody has been back there. Haven't had the time to go check it out due to my schedule.. But my brother seen somebody on a small pull off on the same property 300 yards away from this "dirt" road this afternoon.. Hope to get in there this weekend and make sure my stuff is still there and check my cameras.. Just my luck when i start getting bucks on camera like this:


----------



## trkytrack2

Boxerguy8888 said:


> I would take the, drink about a gallon of water and then go self water every tree within 40 yards of their stand, approach.


Human piss doesn't scare deer. Big myth. It will actually attract deer.


----------



## Gunpowder

newview said:


> When did the trespass pic thread turn into I and my dog will trespass on your land if I want to? I invite you and your dog to try on my land in Iowa anytime you please. I have upped my game on trespassers who have been stealing and poaching. No more calling the sheriff for a $60 fine. I have a better lasting effect on those seedy individuals. And yes morel hunting, ginseng hunting, and shed hunting is poaching!!


What do u do? Shoot them? Either is illegal and get u jail or prison time. Here in Indiana a state cop lost his job for shooting dogs. Are you confessing here to murder?


----------



## EJP1234

spec said:


> Ever heard of a dog getting a ticket for trespassing? You may want to be careful confusing your opinion with fact. It may not work out for you in a REAL court of law.


Ever hear of a man protecting himself from an out of control dog that was attacking him... Boom...


----------



## spec

EJP1234 said:


> Ever hear of a man protecting himself from an out of control dog that was attacking him... Boom...


No I have not.


----------



## spec

So I will assume by the above posts that no one has heard of a dog receiving a ticket for trespassing.


----------



## EJP1234

spec said:


> No I have not.



Well there you go, no one cared, because it's just a dog.... Don't trespass or let your dog roam on my farm, you might find out about it.

Imagine this, your a police officer called out to a farm. Farmer has shot a dog and an angry hunter that is trespassing is there and made the call. You ask the farmer why he shot the unleashed trespassers dog? "He was growling and lunging at me, I WAS IN FEAR FOR MY LIFE"

Dead dog is justified, trespasser is fined and told to remove the carcass of the dog.


----------



## spec

I merely asked a question(which you have yet to answer). I kindly answered your question. Use your imagination all you want with your hypothetical situations if it makes you feel better.


----------



## eos

Where's the trespassers pics?


----------



## EJP1234

spec said:


> I merely asked a question(which you have yet to answer). I kindly answered your question. Use your imagination all you want with your hypothetical situations if it makes you feel better.


Because your question is, well... Stupid... How would you fine an animal.. You would cite the dogs owner.


----------



## PSE Mikey

eos said:


> Where's the trespassers pics?


This ^


----------



## eliminator2

What do you think these two are up too? Got them on public land so obviously there not trespassing. But the bolt cutters are strange.


----------



## ochsy

Looking for stands? Maybe they lost the keys for their stand and was going to move it.


----------



## Burtle

Looking for stands and trail cameras I imagine.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Yep if you look at the first picture you can see those dirtbags are both looking up into the trees on both sides of that field. They are walking around looking for tree stands to steal. I hate a thief!!!!


----------



## eliminator2

hawkdriver55 said:


> Yep if you look at the first picture you can see those dirtbags are both looking up into the trees on both sides of that field. They are walking around looking for tree stands to steal. I hate a thief!!!!


Yep.. I will save these to my phone. Just in case I run over them...I mean into them!


----------



## Gunpowder

Send to local co in case any stands get reported stolen


----------



## eliminator2

Gunpowder said:


> Send to local co in case any stands get reported stolen


Already done!. Thinking about printing pics and posting them at local gas stations and sporting goods stores.


----------



## sway415

eliminator2 said:


> Already done!. Thinking about printing pics and posting them at local gas stations and sporting goods stores.


What part of the state are you in? I also hunt some state land so it would be nice to know where these guys are roaming around at.


----------



## eliminator2

Hastings/ Wayland area.
Norris Rd between shaw lake rd and Bowen mills rd.

I will post it to a michigan thread.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214

That just gets the blood boiling looking at it! I would post it all over town and facebook... they have to be local kids. There is no denying what they are up to... walking around the woods with bolt cutters! Get a job and buy your own gear!!


----------



## loveha

Bowhuntertim214 said:


> That just gets the blood boiling looking at it! I would post it all over town and facebook... they have to be local kids. There is no denying what they are up to... walking around the woods with bolt cutters! Get a job and buy your own gear!!


Another potential possibility is stealing for profit. Stealing gear and offing it on Craigslist.


----------



## eliminator2

loveha said:


> Another potential possibility is stealing for profit. Stealing gear and offing it on Craigslist.


Yep...also scrap metal is a full time job for some.


----------



## dman35

Might be tired of all the stands left on public land year around that a lot of people leave up thinking they own that spot because there stand is always there. Every year I swear i am gong to go cut a bunch down i don't want the stand just tired of people claiming a spot and taking the best tree.


----------



## eliminator2

dman35 said:


> Might be tired of all the stands left on public land year around that a lot of people leave up thinking they own that spot because there stand is always there. Every year I swear i am gong to go cut a bunch down i don't want the stand just tired of people claiming a spot and taking the best tree.


Doubt it!


----------



## dman35

I Doubt it to but I don't see them carrying anything on their walk out that they didn't carry in. Innocent until proven guilty


----------



## DPW

newview said:


> Read my post again. "Buy some land sometime and find out what the mortgage companies demand you carry". I guess I need to spell that out to you. That means you can't get a loan without adequate liability insurance! Now how much do you think that insurance cost the landowner, and why does he need to pay for it?


Wrong again
Signed,
Mr Banker


----------



## idahoabow

I guess this outfitter didn't like sharing public land with other hunters, luckily the camera was in a metal "bear box" as the phython lock and master lock had been tampered with. Good thing he didn't use the chainsaw on that mules back to cut down the tree it was attached too.


----------



## eliminator2

idahoabow said:


> View attachment 2850826
> 
> 
> I guess this outfitter didn't like sharing public land with other hunters, luckily the camera was in a metal "bear box" as the phython lock and master lock had been tampered with. Good thing he didn't use the chainsaw on that mules back to cut down the tree it was attached too.


Lmao!![emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻


----------



## Marshal

dman35 said:


> Might be tired of all the stands left on public land year around that a lot of people leave up thinking they own that spot because there stand is always there. Every year I swear i am gong to go cut a bunch down i don't want the stand just tired of people claiming a spot and taking the best tree.


Legally you can take stands that are left up after a certain time. (at least I have heard this) not saying you should, but then again, it is illegal in MI to leave your stands up all year. Just my opinion, but if a stand is left up after the legal deadline, it's fair game. Of course in this case it is now legal to have stands up on public land, so those douchebags are up to no good for sure!


----------



## Brandon05l

It urks me i have to post here.. 3rd time this year. I'm kicking myself for deleteing the pictures.. BUT.. Once again i have a trespasser.. 2 weeks till bow season starts.. I went to check my cameras the last time till season starts.. Get to my last camera.. about a mile in.. Nobody suppose to be on this farm besides me and my family.. I find somebody has set a camera ,pears and some corn around 35 yards from my camera. All i can think of is the old man.. (I'd say around his 50's) came in from the back side of this farm and set it.. I seen pictures of him.. I been working hard with these deer all year.. Trying to put as little pressure on them as i could as i checked cameras.. Then i check the pictures on his card to find this guy is in little tiny shorts with tennis shoes and no shirt on.. Really pisses me off. Put his camera on the neighboring fence and fixing to post this side of the farm this time..


----------



## Darkvador

porkchop401 said:


> View attachment 2221070


This is one of the things that I like about AT. Sitting here looking at trespasser pics, reading stories and getting mad because we all deal with this stuff. Then someone posts this pic and lightens the mood.


----------



## tackscall

Brandon05l said:


> It urks me i have to post here.. 3rd time this year. I'm kicking myself for deleteing the pictures.. BUT.. Once again i have a trespasser.. 2 weeks till bow season starts.. I went to check my cameras the last time till season starts.. Get to my last camera.. about a mile in.. Nobody suppose to be on this farm besides me and my family.. I find somebody has set a camera ,pears and some corn around 35 yards from my camera. All i can think of is the old man.. (I'd say around his 50's) came in from the back side of this farm and set it.. I seen pictures of him.. I been working hard with these deer all year.. Trying to put as little pressure on them as i could as i checked cameras.. Then i check the pictures on his card to find this guy is in little tiny shorts with tennis shoes and no shirt on.. Really pisses me off. Put his camera on the neighboring fence and fixing to post this side of the farm this time..


Well, the good news for us is you deleted those pictures


----------



## Brandon05l

lol I know right? I was so mad i couldn't help but to delete them. Seems like he was always checking the camera.. Out of 100 pictures he was probably in 25 or more. And by the way it looks he came in right after this buck






Since that no deer have been on this camera.. That 9 point is one of the top 3 deer on this farm.. Probably due to all the hunters around that kills everything that walks by :sad:


----------



## Brandon05l

Brandon05l said:


> lol I know right? I was so mad i couldn't help but to delete them. Seems like he was always checking the camera.. Out of 100 pictures he was probably in 25 or more. And by the way it looks he came in right after this buck
> View attachment 2872306
> Since that no deer have been on this camera.. That 9 point is one of the top 3 deer on this farm.. Probably due to all the hunters around that kills everything that walks by :sad:


I would have edited but i didnt have the option.. But The guy turns out to be a neighbor.. He is also a big hunter.. His excuse was they had put cows in the field where he had his camera. So he apparently thought it was okay to put pears and stuff down across the fence so the cows wouldn't eat them.. (This guy has atleast 70 acres already) I just think they was being nosey.. He got his camera back.. But told him i better not ever find it again over here.. If i did he wouldn''t get it back..


----------



## Michael A

Old man in his 50's ?????


----------



## eliminator2

Oh boy! Someone struck a cord! Lol


----------



## Marshal

50's over the hill right? Isn't that old?


----------



## Brandon05l

Lol I didn't mean it like that.. I was kinda ill writing that post.. I ment to say older man. I don't spell check when I am ill lol


----------



## yelton720

Checked one of my cameras middle of last week and has this lovely couple walking right though my spot in shorts and flipflops. Went back Monday afternoon to pull my card and low and behold the camera is gone. I found the couple on Facebook after putting their picture out there asking if anyone knew them. Finally found his name and sent him a message saying I would press charges and he called and confessed. He has already sold my camera but has agreed to reimburse me for what it would cost to get a new one.


----------



## Eddie12

yelton720 said:


> View attachment 2885962
> Checked one of my cameras middle of last week and has this lovely couple walking right though my spot in shorts and flipflops. Went back Monday afternoon to pull my card and low and behold the camera is gone. I found the couple on Facebook after putting their picture out there asking if anyone knew them. Finally found his name and sent him a message saying I would press charges and he called and confessed. He has already sold my camera but has agreed to reimburse me for what it would cost to get a new one.


Wow he probably needed the money to buy his significant other a bra if they even make one that big to support those things...  Ha Ha All jokes aside I hope you get your money and he learned a lesson.


----------



## eliminator2

Eddie12 said:


> Wow he probably needed the money to buy his significant other a bra if they even make one that big to support those things...  Ha Ha All jokes aside I hope you get your money and he learned a lesson.


Looks like there eating cameras!


----------



## LibbyLA

We have caught six people on our place this summer. Law enforcement identified the first two thanks to us getting the license plate of the truck the guy was driving. I finally got tired of waiting on ID for the group of four after four weeks, posted on FB, and had them identified in no time. They are due in court for arraignment tomorrow. Hope they'll plead so I don't have to go to court. Had over 80 sets of photos of the second batch, who were wandering around on our property for nearly two hours. Our cameras are all in locked security boxes and these idiots were often looking straight into the camera. We got lucky that they didn't steal or damage anything. Know meth heads, drug dealers, and burglars.


----------



## naildriver2

yelton720 said:


> View attachment 2885962
> Checked one of my cameras middle of last week and has this lovely couple walking right though my spot in shorts and flipflops. Went back Monday afternoon to pull my card and low and behold the camera is gone. I found the couple on Facebook after putting their picture out there asking if anyone knew them. Finally found his name and sent him a message saying I would press charges and he called and confessed. He has already sold my camera but has agreed to reimburse me for what it would cost to get a new one.


If I had messages on the computer showing this would I press charges against him. Once a thief always a thief. They will pay you and go out the same day and steal from someone else.


----------



## yelton720

naildriver2 said:


> If I had messages on the computer showing this would I press charges against him. Once a thief always a thief. They will pay you and go out the same day and steal from someone else.


Yea I have thought the same thing. He actually tried to sell it to a sheriffs deputy on Facebook. I am going to have him write up charges since I have him confessing to stealing the camera and have the post he made trying to sell it.


----------



## HarveyWideshaft

What a couple of hogs. I would press charges.


----------



## NYHUNTER

I HATE thieves. I hope you press charges. Fat slobs or skinny *******s it doesn't matter they are all ignorant and deserve their reckoning in front of a judge. It it were up to me they would have one of their hands removed. If you think that is too harsh, you can let them choose which hand to keep. Even better if they were neutered, since people who cannot make their way in life without stealing certainly won't raise kids well.

Can you tell I hate thieves? Been broken into before so I know what it feels like to have your stuff taken.


----------



## Warpst0ne

NYHUNTER said:


> I HATE thieves. I hope you press charges. Fat slobs or skinny *******s it doesn't matter they are all ignorant and deserve their reckoning in front of a judge. It it were up to me they would have one of their hands removed. If you think that is too harsh, you can let them choose which hand to keep. Even better if they were neutered, since people who cannot make their way in life without stealing certainly won't raise kids well.
> 
> Can you tell I hate thieves? Been broken into before so I know what it feels like to have your stuff taken.


How do you really feel? lol.

I feel the same way, you get my vote for hand removal. Thanks to this thread I know to expect some idiot to steal trail cams or trespass when I get some land, still wont soften the anger though.


----------



## Nturp

NYHUNTER said:


> I HATE thieves. I hope you press charges. Fat slobs or skinny *******s it doesn't matter they are all ignorant and deserve their reckoning in front of a judge. It it were up to me they would have one of their hands removed. If you think that is too harsh, you can let them choose which hand to keep. Even better if they were neutered, since people who cannot make their way in life without stealing certainly won't raise kids well.
> 
> Can you tell I hate thieves? Been broken into before so I know what it feels like to have your stuff taken.


I've had to much stuff stolen in my life to not give a thief everything they deserve when I catch them. I hope they get charges pressed against them, but then again that
is probably on a slap on the wrist anymore.


----------



## skippyturtle

yelton720 said:


> Yea I have thought the same thing. He actually tried to sell it to a sheriffs deputy on Facebook. I am going to have him write up charges since I have him confessing to stealing the camera and have the post he made trying to sell it.


I would let him pay me first and then press charges.


----------



## Marshal

I'd press charges fer sure. I would think it a risky thing to have him pay you first....


----------



## BP1992

naildriver2 said:


> If I had messages on the computer showing this would I press charges against him. Once a thief always a thief. They will pay you and go out the same day and steal from someone else.


Are they midgets? I would press charges for sure.


----------



## spedelbrock

BP1992 said:


> Are they midgets? I would press charges for sure.


Lmao I thought they were midgets as well.


----------



## OK Cowboy

landon410 said:


> update, I still don't have copies of the pictures yet but
> 
> more details, an inmate tried making a plea deal and stated he knew the location of a body that was dumped about 6 years ago.
> they were searching our property for it but didn't find it.
> When my father in law spoke with the sheriff deputy, the deputy described what the inmate described and yea, we know exactly what he was describing and where in the property it is.
> The deputy asked for a description of the location and permission to go back again, but I guess he didn't need permission to go the first time.....
> 
> we'll find out if they show back up looking again, oh and the body was of a mexican drug cartel local management level guy


I was a witness to one of those kind of murders 20+ years ago while sitting in a tree stand at 5:30am in the morning. I was hunting a small wheat field next to a highway. They threw the guy out the back of the truck with a rope tied to him, and rammed through a fence on the other side of the road. They deposited the body a half mile away in a creek after running over him. Apparently the guy raped another cartel's sister, and that was how they dealt with him. Lucky for me, I didn't have to testify. After waiting for the coast to clear, I went back through the brush and drove out the back way from the farm so they never knew they were being watched. I passed up a coyote that morning also to not draw any attention to myself.


----------



## Hawkeye30

Old at 50, no way I'm 70 and haven't missed a deer season and started in 1961. Hope to get 20 more.:smile:


----------



## loveha

This spring, getting my property surveyed, and plastering my property lines in no trespassing signs. I did block off vehicle access, so it stopped people like this.







This is one I had posted before.


----------



## eliminator2

loveha said:


> View attachment 2950921
> 
> This spring, getting my property surveyed, and plastering my property lines in no trespassing signs. I did block off vehicle access, so it stopped people like this.
> View attachment 2950929
> 
> This is one I had posted before.


Damn Michigan State Fans....


----------



## OkieDude

Looks like the same cow that was on my entrance road on 9/24/2014.

Except these are waaay back in the woods this time.


----------



## trkytrack2

eliminator2 said:


> What do you think these two are up too? Got them on public land so obviously there not trespassing. But the bolt cutters are strange.


Their looking for trail cameras and treestands to steal.


----------



## ncorry

OkieDude said:


> Looks like the same cow that was on my entrance road on 9/24/2014.
> 
> Except these are waaay back in the woods this time.
> View attachment 2953754
> 
> View attachment 2953770


Might be a feral cow! In Hot Springs VIllage, AR, they have several very nice golf courses. It is the world's biggest fenced-in residential property area. Evidently, they had a problem a few years ago with feral cows and seriously considered an archery-only permit hunt for them. 

How long does a cow have to be on your land before it is yours?


----------



## hockeyman474

trkytrack2 said:


> Their looking for trail cameras and treestands to steal.


Those DBs obviously aren't good at it!


----------



## rcfireninja

*UTV hunters*
















Looks like these guys were more interested in my tree stand than the camera. The trail system was over 250 yards away that you could ride on with an approved permit. If I was a really $ss#ole I would just send in the license plates to the Forest Service.


----------



## SeasonTicket

trkytrack2 said:


> Their looking for trail cameras and treestands to steal.


*I agree, both spread out, looking into the wood line. Probably looking to make some extra money on EBay or craiglist. I hate [email protected]#$%^& thieves!*


----------



## Marshal

ncorry said:


> How long does a cow have to be on your land before it is yours?


10 seconds.


----------



## OkieDude

Marshal said:


> 10 seconds.


LOL!!!

I am OK with it happening approximately once a year. Especially since they've never damaged nor even gotten near any of my corn feeders.

If that happens, then I will have to go have a talk with the neighboring landowner.

Last weekend, as I was walking a trail along my north fence (swapping out cam memory cards), I found a dead-fall tree laying across the barb wire fence that separates my land from my neighbor's pasture.

I went back to the truck and grabbed a chainsaw, cut up the tree enough to get it off the fence, then fixed the fence.

There were no cattle on his land at that time. He rotates them among different pastures.

If there had been, I'm sure I would have had many more pictures of cows walking down my trails.

Not sure who would have been liable in that scenario, if any of my 55 gallon drum tripod feeders had been tipped over and smashed by cow(s).


----------



## bwhnter4life

OkieDude said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I am OK with it happening approximately once a year. Especially since they've never damaged nor even gotten near any of my corn feeders.
> 
> If that happens, then I will have to go have a talk with the neighboring landowner.
> 
> Last weekend, as I was walking a trail along my north fence (swapping out cam memory cards), I found a dead-fall tree laying across the barb wire fence that separates my land from my neighbor's pasture.
> 
> I went back to the truck and grabbed a chainsaw, cut up the tree enough to get it off the fence, then fixed the fence.
> 
> There were no cattle on his land at that time. He rotates them among different pastures.
> 
> If there had been, I'm sure I would have had many more pictures of cows walking down my trails.
> 
> Not sure who would have been liable in that scenario, if any of my 55 gallon drum tripod feeders had been tipped over and smashed by cow(s).


Farmer who owns the cows would be liable in that scenario.


----------



## sway415

OkieDude said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I am OK with it happening approximately once a year. Especially since they've never damaged nor even gotten near any of my corn feeders.
> 
> If that happens, then I will have to go have a talk with the neighboring landowner.
> 
> Last weekend, as I was walking a trail along my north fence (swapping out cam memory cards), I found a dead-fall tree laying across the barb wire fence that separates my land from my neighbor's pasture.
> 
> I went back to the truck and grabbed a chainsaw, cut up the tree enough to get it off the fence, then fixed the fence.
> 
> There were no cattle on his land at that time. He rotates them among different pastures.
> 
> If there had been, I'm sure I would have had many more pictures of cows walking down my trails.
> 
> Not sure who would have been liable in that scenario, if any of my 55 gallon drum tripod feeders had been tipped over and smashed by cow(s).


Just some info from an experience of a friend of mine. He has a very large tract of land in Iowa. Neighbors cows kept getting on his land, knocking down fences to get to his large food plots. He is about as passionate at hunting as one can get and spends lots of time and money on his property every year. Well, he was hunting one day and a cow happened to walk by. Since this had been about the 15th time he had these cows on his property he decided to take some action and put an arrow in it. Cow proceeded to high tail it back to its own farm and fall over dead. End result: My friend was sued and had to pay for the cow. Landowner was not held responsible for trespassing cows, damage to food plots or damage to the fence the knocked down. Definitely not right, but this is the way it happened.


----------



## bwhnter4life

sway415 said:


> Just some info from an experience of a friend of mine. He has a very large tract of land in Iowa. Neighbors cows kept getting on his land, knocking down fences to get to his large food plots. He is about as passionate at hunting as one can get and spends lots of time and money on his property every year. Well, he was hunting one day and a cow happened to walk by. Since this had been about the 15th time he had these cows on his property he decided to take some action and put an arrow in it. Cow proceeded to high tail it back to its own farm and fall over dead. End result: My friend was sued and had to pay for the cow. Landowner was not held responsible for trespassing cows, damage to food plots or damage to the fence the knocked down. Definitely not right, but this is the way it happened.


Should of used a rifle..haha. Im in Iowa as well and if a farmer's cows does damage that you can prove, the farmer is liable. Also depends on the side of fence that was damaged unfortunately. If it was the side that your buddy should of fixed...as you look at the fence the left half is always yours. Then the farmer would not be liable. Not saying it is right but he should of put a better shot on that cow


----------



## newview

sway415 said:


> Just some info from an experience of a friend of mine. He has a very large tract of land in Iowa. Neighbors cows kept getting on his land, knocking down fences to get to his large food plots. He is about as passionate at hunting as one can get and spends lots of time and money on his property every year. Well, he was hunting one day and a cow happened to walk by. Since this had been about the 15th time he had these cows on his property he decided to take some action and put an arrow in it. Cow proceeded to high tail it back to its own farm and fall over dead. End result: My friend was sued and had to pay for the cow. Landowner was not held responsible for trespassing cows, damage to food plots or damage to the fence the knocked down. Definitely not right, but this is the way it happened.


He should have paid for the cow. They aren't cheap!! If somebody shot one of my cows for any reason; there would be hay to pay!! Can anybody understand why farmers get upset with hunters?


----------



## eliminator2

newview said:


> He should have paid for the cow. They aren't cheap!! If somebody shot one of my cows for any reason; there would be hay to pay!! Can anybody understand why farmers get upset with hunters?


Keep it on your property....it won't get shot.


----------



## thunder

the left half is always yours. )[/QUOTE]

Wrong, right half is yours


----------



## fonman25

Well, I had my son in our woods on Sunday afternoon and didn't see so much as a doe. I checked one of my cameras and see a couple old folks taking a stroll through my little food plot. They are less than 200 yards from where we are hunting and walked right past a big bright no trespassing sign. We just moved to this property in May so I'm not sure who this is. I'm beyond mad.


----------



## Bone Doc




----------



## 09blackonblack

You mean deer aren't black angus cows?


----------



## RidgeNinja91

Bone Doc said:


> View attachment 2968682


----------



## mlima5

eliminator2 said:


> What do you think these two are up too? Got them on public land so obviously there not trespassing. But the bolt cutters are strange.


Of all the people in this thread these are the ones i wanna see caught most


----------



## sway415

newview said:


> He should have paid for the cow. They aren't cheap!! If somebody shot one of my cows for any reason; there would be hay to pay!! Can anybody understand why farmers get upset with hunters?


Yea I have to say that if you can't keep your cows on your property and they are doing damage on someone else's property than you deserve what's coming to you. Especially since it wasn't the first time and had talks with the farmer about it.


----------



## newview

eliminator2 said:


> Keep it on your property....it won't get shot.


If farmers started shooting everything that wasn't supposed to be on their property; there wouldn't be a thread like this on AT.


----------



## 09blackonblack

It's legal to shoot a dog that's not yours doing damage on your property. It's legal to shoot someone's cow that's on my property doing damage. As said, if you want YOUR prized cows keep them on YOUR side of the fence.


----------



## bwhnter4life

newview said:


> If farmers started shooting everything that wasn't supposed to be on their property; there wouldn't be a thread like this on AT.


Haha!! Well said! And very true. Why I just strategically put up a gun range.


----------



## Yichi

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Those STL dudes don't know anything about property lines.


Completely false.


----------



## RidgeNinja91

Yichi said:


> Completely false.


From experience, completely true.


----------



## Huff/MO

Will K said:


> Didnt say that. And if I didnt want you there, I'd post it, and accept you could sue the snot out of me if you fell out of your tree stand. But, it's pretty cool that land owners are essentially encouraged to keep land open for hunting, fishing and similar activities.


I don't think it's cool at all. I think it's a crock of crap that a nanny state government makes people allow hunting or places them at a financial risk. 



Will K said:


> What's better? Me/other hunter, not getting a shot at the best deer in "our" neck of the woods, or legal, accessible, no cost hunting and fishing opportunities?


What's better? Private property rights are what is better.


----------



## NCdeadeye

mlima5 said:


> Of all the people in this thread these are the ones i wanna see caught most


I was thinking the exact same thing!! Bolt cutters are to get through any stand or camera that has a lock on it or around it. Even though they aren't trespassing because he said it was public land they are definitely still up to no good!!


----------



## gogger

I know in Ohio as long as you can show that you make an attempt to keep your livestock contained you are not liable if they get out. Now if it is an animal that escapes on a regular basis then that is a different matter. I had two horses get out during a storm and they went into the road and a car struck and killed one of them. The car owner tried to get my insurance to pay for the damage but they said under the law I was not liable. 

The fact that they did not stop, went home and then called the police an hour later didn't help their case. Led the sheriff to believe the husband was driving drunk and went home and told his wife to claim she was driving home. At 1 a.m. 

The rest of the story goes that the horse that did not get hit was blind. And the horse that was killed was like his seeing eye horse. He wouldn't move very far if that horse was taken away. When it died he became very upset and we could not catch him. Tried for 3 hours. Finally I asked the sheriff if it would be ok to shoot it so that no more accidents happened. It ran through all my electric fence and let another 20 horses loose. They all ran inside when I started putting feed in their stalls. 

So the deputy called the Sheriff to see what he wanted done. The sheriff had him call the humane society for permission to shoot the horse. They said as long as there was no alternative it was ok. I didn't have a slug so the deputy gave me one, but would not let me use his shotgun. Didn't want it in the news that the horse was shot with a deputies weapon. So I had to go inside and get one of mine. Which was fine, just thought it was funny they would give me ammo, but not the actual gun. 

Luckily I was able to take the horse down at about 25 yards with one shot while I held a flashlight on it. It was a bad night. Plus it continued to storm while all this went on. Then I had to get the two dead horses out of sight by 8 a.m. as there was going to be a big event at my barn and a bunch of kids were coming. 

I know it got a little off subject but I really hadn't told that story since it happened.


----------



## Junglekat

In KY my cousin was liable,cow got hit by a truck.It cost him a chunk,don't know exactly how much.


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7

CootShooter said:


> Ummm... Yeah.


The one on the left is a male plant, the one on the right is a female, noting how it yields buds. Will most definitely get you stoned. Being that close to a male it would be of poor quality as the male would have turned the female to Crap via pollination... don't ask how I know...


----------



## eliminator2

So I work maintenance for a community. We've had complaints of a suspicious person hanging out. So I decided to hang a cam. Got a call last nite from management to check the cam. Was SHOCKED at what I found.








I can't post the other 6 pics..but I will tell you this "JERKOFF" was not was not taking a piss or a dump. 
What has the world come to??


----------



## CootShooter

eliminator2 said:


> So I work maintenance for a community. We've had complaints of a suspicious person hanging out. So I decided to hang a cam. Got a call last nite from management to check the cam. Was SHOCKED at what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't post the other 6 pics..but I will tell you this "JERKOFF" was not was not taking a piss or a dump.
> What has the world come to??


He was doing this in dark clothing against a white background in broad daylight? LOL. Excellent ninja-fap skills this guy has.


----------



## Marshal

Wow. Someone was desperate. Couldn't he at least do it behind that bush? Lol, that's just gross.


----------



## spec

Probably just looking for his belt.


----------



## nebraskaz71

Looks like a good place to me


----------



## OutdoorsBen

Could be worse, he could have had his way with the downspout.


----------



## GrayTech

Post them on his Facebook page. Hahaha...


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7

nelly23 said:


> I am now officially a member of the club......
> The couple walking is about a half mile off of the nearest road on well posted private land. They walked past the camera and a stand so hopefully it was just a nature walk....
> The jack***** that is walking around grouse hunting has no excuse. He is on the edge of a field right off the road and HAD to of walked past 3-4 NO TRESSPASSING signs. I printed the photo and have hung a few of them at the local bars with my phone number asking if anyone knows the guy.
> Both are from the same property.....


The guy and girl are out looking for her ass, seeing as there isn't one there lol


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7

Two days of on and off looking at this I finally made it through all of the posts. Atleast 16-18 hours to do so, I wanted to make sure none were of me lol


----------



## Warpst0ne

Marshal said:


> Wow. Someone was desperate. Couldn't he at least do it behind that bush? Lol, that's just gross.


Maybe he uses the meter to time himself.


----------



## Saint Hubert

Kinda gives whitewash a whole new meaning. :mg:


----------



## spedelbrock

Lol that's great


----------



## eliminator2

spedelbrock said:


> Lol that's great


Na it really wasn't...not a picture u want coming up on ur computer screen during ur first cup of coffee!! Lol


----------



## Drop Tine 10

[video]hunt0052[/video]


----------



## Warpst0ne

eliminator2 said:


> Na it really wasn't...not a picture u want coming up on ur computer screen during ur first cup of coffee!! Lol


For ruining your coffee time you should plaster a picture of him mid stroke all over town


----------



## Dearing85

Bone Doc said:


> View attachment 2968682


----------



## hedp

yelton720 said:


> View attachment 2885962
> Checked one of my cameras middle of last week and has this lovely couple walking right though my spot in shorts and flipflops. Went back Monday afternoon to pull my card and low and behold the camera is gone. I found the couple on Facebook after putting their picture out there asking if anyone knew them. Finally found his name and sent him a message saying I would press charges and he called and confessed. He has already sold my camera but has agreed to reimburse me for what it would cost to get a new one.




Wow. Crazy story. 



What an ass. Stole your cam and sold it.


----------



## km04

yelton720 said:


> View attachment 2885962
> Checked one of my cameras middle of last week and has this lovely couple walking right though my spot in shorts and flipflops. Went back Monday afternoon to pull my card and low and behold the camera is gone. I found the couple on Facebook after putting their picture out there asking if anyone knew them. Finally found his name and sent him a message saying I would press charges and he called and confessed. He has already sold my camera but has agreed to reimburse me for what it would cost to get a new one.


Screw him, press charges.


----------



## hedp

Kick them up said:


> Last year I had a problem with Moung trespasser's. Well the prosecutor said he didn't have a strong enough case to charge them and so the are back. I got pics of a car too parked by my gate.
> View attachment 2075679
> View attachment 2075680
> View attachment 2075681





What's he doing with the bag?


----------



## flyfisher117

This thread is great.


----------



## eliminator2

hedp said:


> What's he doing with the bag?


Ya!! What's in the bag??


----------



## Kick them up

eliminator2 said:


> Ya!! What's in the bag??


They mushroom hunt a lot in the fall, but that said they also had full packs coming out after they passed the camera earlier with camo clothes on and long guns. Local prosecutor would not press charges due to the language issue, and then trying to have them served in Kansas City KS. I have over 20 different pic's turned into wardens but, I think they got the point after a short meeting I had with them last rifle season. Date and time stamp were off too, but I down have all cameras with the correct






date and time.


----------



## davydtune

Not on hunting land but I actually had a to set a camera right up in my yard this summer. Turns out my neighbor's douchy burned out bro in law thought it was funny to keep cutting the strings that supported my tomatoes  You could say that I was not amused. Once maybe twice ok ha ha but it was a half dozen times before I finally caught him. Not only did I get a pic of him I also caught him red handed and I'll just say it was a very loud one sided conversation :wink: He does a 180 now when he sees me :darkbeer:


----------



## hedp

Kick them up said:


> View attachment 3074898
> 
> 
> They mushroom hunt a lot in the fall, but that said they also had full packs coming out after they passed the camera earlier with camo clothes on and long guns. Local prosecutor would not press charges due to the language issue, and then trying to have them served in Kansas City KS. I have over 20 different pic's turned into wardens but, I think they got the point after a short meeting I had with them last rifle season. Date and time stamp were off too, but I down have all cameras with the correct
> View attachment 3074906
> date and time.




Language issue my ass.




I guarantee you they'd prosecute a DWI or domestic assault if if there was a 'language barrier'.


----------



## ksgobbler

I'd start contacting media. Fox4kc or someone. Tell them you are having trespasser issues and they DA refuses to do anything about it. Also throw in the language barrier deal.


----------



## bigiron40

First one for the year. Got him on the Far East side of my property. My camera on the west side didn't pick him up. I'm assuming he had seen it and walked around it since it's more obvious. Can't wait to meet him out there soon!


----------



## eliminator2

hedp said:


> Language issue my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you they'd prosecute a DWI or domestic assault if if there was a 'language barrier'.


Exactly!!!


----------



## eliminator2

bigiron40 said:


> View attachment 3077186
> 
> 
> First one for the year. Got him on the Far East side of my property. My camera on the west side didn't pick him up. I'm assuming he had seen it and walked around it since it's more obvious. Can't wait to meet him out there soon!


Know who it is??


----------



## bigiron40

Not yet. Gonna check with the neighbors in a few days.


----------



## B4L Okie

With the load the Hmong are totin out, I'd say they're making a tidy profit off of your place!


----------



## TrashCan

people are weird sometimes...cutting tomato plant strings?lol That will really show ya!


----------



## naildriver2

Kick them up said:


> View attachment 3074898
> 
> 
> They mushroom hunt a lot in the fall, but that said they also had full packs coming out after they passed the camera earlier with camo clothes on and long guns. Local prosecutor would not press charges due to the language issue, and then trying to have them served in Kansas City KS. I have over 20 different pic's turned into wardens but, I think they got the point after a short meeting I had with them last rifle season. Date and time stamp were off too, but I down have all cameras with the correct
> View attachment 3074906
> date and time.


Prime example of do nothing officials. So if there is a language barrier then I bet there is a legally owned gun barrier to! So here is a chance to do something about gun violence before it happens but no one wants to take any advance action. I'd bet they probably cant own one legally.


----------



## glassguy2511

Just have a few buddies come over and wait for them.....proceed to kick their ass all over the place. If the cops show up tell them the trespassers became violent and aggressive when approached and you were defending yourselves. You couldn't understand what they were saying because they don't speak English. Language barrier and trespassing is a two way street. 

Don't forget to have a few cold ones for your buddies afterwards as you sit around talking about the day's activities. They won't come back.


----------



## not-nuf-time

Just little heads up, before you get all bully and pushy up close with these people, do a inet research on the Wisc. shootout about ten years ago with some S.E. Asian. Wasn't good, best left to law. Slow as the process may be. Good luck, I know your pain. Some varmit just stole my brush hog three weeks ago.


----------



## eliminator2

not-nuf-time said:


> Just little heads up, before you get all bully and pushy up close with these people, do a inet research on the Wisc. shootout about ten years ago with some S.E. Asian. Wasn't good, best left to law. Slow as the process may be. Good luck, I know your pain. Some varmit just stole my brush hog three weeks ago.


I was thinkin that last nite when read this...probably related ? Do they look like this?? lol


----------



## Kick them up

eliminator2 said:


> I was thinkin that last nite when read this...probably related ? Do they look like this?? lol


Yep that's him! Last time I saw them they were at the gate of the public land next door. They might have got the hint as this what I have for self defense truck gun.








I now have cell cameras in place and a lot of mags!


----------



## NYHUNTER

Kick them up said:


> Yep that's him! Last time I saw them they were at the gate of the public land next door. They might have got the hint as this what I have for self defense truck gun.
> View attachment 3085626
> 
> 
> I now have cell cameras in place and a lot of mags!


Here in NY we are not trusted by the .gov to own such an effective defensive weapon. If you even show a picture of that gun it will get you arrested and all your arrows seized by our overlord governor.


----------



## H20fwler

gogger said:


> I know in Ohio as long as you can show that you make an attempt to keep your livestock contained you are not liable if they get out.


I don't believe that.

We have had pigs hit by cars and we had to pay damages and a neighbor had some feeder steers get out with a couple getting hit on the highway, he was liable too. He even got sued over it, his insurance settled. Neighbor ended up shooting a couple of the steers when they couldn't be caught just to keep from getting in more trouble. 
I hit a guys dog a few years back with my truck and he had to pay for my damages.


----------



## Hep

H20fwler said:


> I don't believe that.
> 
> We have had pigs hit by cars and we had to pay damages and a neighbor had some feeder steers get out with a couple getting hit on the highway, he was liable too. He even got sued over it, his insurance settled. Neighbor ended up shooting a couple of the steers when they couldn't be caught just to keep from getting in more trouble.
> I hit a guys dog a few years back with my truck and he had to pay for my damages.





Note to self, Don't drive by H20fwler neighborhood you might hit something!:wink: :smile: Just kidding


----------



## DocB

Farmers wife. She was kind enough to move my salt block before he combined the field. Set it over by the tree my camera was in.


----------



## DocB

Couple of trouble makers for sure.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

That's the Indiana I remember....


----------



## Brandon05l

Not on my camera.. Brother sent this picture to me.. He got it from a friend that lease a new farm this year. He just set up the first camera a week or so ago after we insisted he should see if there is any nice deer on this property.. He found out a neighbor has a treestand and camera right on a fence line.. Wouldn't doubt its the same guy as in the picture


----------



## ksgobbler

My turn to add. No idea who the hell these people are or what they are doing on my place. Got a house build going on behind the camera so it makes me nervous.


----------



## eliminator2

ksgobbler said:


> My turn to add. No idea who the hell these people are or what they are doing on my place. Got a house build going on behind the camera so it makes me nervous.


Neighbors being nosey??
Lady looks drunk....


----------



## ksgobbler

Only neighbor anywhere close is 1/4 mile to the west and that isn't him. Next closest neighbor is 1/2 mile away and that's not them either.


----------



## B4L Okie

That's sucks, maybe time to post her pic and the best vehicle pics around town


----------



## ksgobbler

I don't want them to know there are cameras out. Neighbor built his house a few years ago and they cleaned it out. They even used the tools they stole to steal his front door. Took it out jamb and all. Never caught them but his house sits on a hill and its desolate so they could have seen a vehicle for miles. House under construction last fall 3 miles NE of us got hit last year. They think they know who it is. I am actually going to move the camera a little bit to hopefully get less headlight glare. They may get some **** but I want them to go to jail for it.


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7

Well I would add but when I went out and checked my cams were both off and everything on the sd cards were cleared off and reinstalled. At least they left my cams. Although if they would have taken my wild game innovations cam I Prolly wouldn't be mad cause I've seen better pics taken from a flip phone... But I'll slit a *****es throat and F#(k the wound if they would have taken my moultrie.... I hope they enjoy the raccoon, possom, lil red fox, squirrels one doe and 2 button bucks in the pics...


----------



## Red Sparky

Kick them up said:


> View attachment 3074898
> 
> 
> They mushroom hunt a lot in the fall, but that said they also had full packs coming out after they passed the camera earlier with camo clothes on and long guns. Local prosecutor would not press charges due to the language issue, and then trying to have them served in Kansas City KS. I have over 20 different pic's turned into wardens but, I think they got the point after a short meeting I had with them last rifle season. Date and time stamp were off too, but I down have all cameras with the correct
> View attachment 3074906
> date and time.


With the internet and converting languages I bet you could print up a sign they could understand. Private Property keep the eff off or I will make sure you won't leave.


----------



## southeasthog

Was watching a hunting show yesterday (don't remember which one) and they showed a man and woman taking a stroll on the edge of the bean field. Said it was them and their dog. Had to holler at them to get them to leave.


----------



## JGB OH

eliminator2 said:


> Neighbors being nosey??
> Lady looks drunk....


I don't think you have anything to worry about. You have two people a man and woman driving into your place in two different cars. They probably got their adultery on in one of the vehicles and left. Gross but no other reason to be there.


----------



## stcks&strngs

JGB OH said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about. You have two people a man and woman driving into your place in two different cars. They probably got their adultery on in one of the vehicles and left. Gross but no other reason to be there.


Take a closer look at the middle picture. It appears the two people are walking with their backs to the camera while the car is driving through the frame.


----------



## bltefft

In the last pic, the person on the left is walking toward the truck and the other person is walking away. Maybe in the second pic the person on the left was walking away from the truck and then swing around to follow the truck. As to what they are doing - I have no clue.


----------



## davydtune

Back woods drug deal


----------



## eliminator2

ksgobbler said:


> My turn to add. No idea who the hell these people are or what they are doing on my place. Got a house build going on behind the camera so it makes me nervous.


What's the scoop?? Anymore pics!


----------



## OkieDude

Got one. But it's not human. 2nd time I've found a pig on one of my cameras, in as many years. I hope it is the last.


----------



## ksgobbler

eliminator2 said:


> What's the scoop?? Anymore pics!


Been working nights so I haven't had a chance to check it. Stopped to check the house last night on the way to work and the neighbor was working on the cattle pens across the road. Showed him the pics. He doesn't know who it is but said he would try to keep a closer eye on it for me. Planned on checking the camera tomorrow after I drop the daughter off at school. Can't wait to get moved out there.


----------



## spyderGelement

that sum***** would've gotten himself shot for shooting his pistol off, " hell officer i swear he was shooting at me, I recognize a bullet passing by me from afghanistan, i just went back to my training, oops sorry"


----------



## setters45

I have to add to this thread finally since being an on looker for so long. In NY we have a our private piece on two sides of the roads with posted signs every 15-20 feet. You can't miss them!! While driving through to head on to stand, I head up the logging road and ran into three teens 16-17 sitting on a hinged tree across the logging road. They were completely caught of guard as I questions the who, what, where, and why they were there. These kids were honest, polite, and nice kids that explained they lived up the road that were just out for a joy walk. I explained to them they walked right by all the posted signs and they were trespassing. Politely told them to please stay off our property as it is deer hunting season and it is best for their safety. 1) It is only bow season and not scared they would be shot with an arrow but 2) you never know when guys from our club would come scope in their guns. They completely understood I wasn't mad at them for joy walking, we all have walked through the woods as kids and saw the concern for their safety.

They want on their way through the field and back up the street. Hopefully, they do not return and never see anyone else on the property again. I never had a trail cam or stand tampered with and leave them up all year long. So hopefully with fingers crossed nothing ends up missing.


----------



## chmcke01

*I think I get what they are saying*



Colberjs said:


> Well, that's an interesting opinion on the matter. Not sure I agree with it but I guess you're entitled to yours as I am to mine. Just out of curiosity, in what manner did I deserve to lose my pictures that were on my SD card that was in my camera that was on land that I do have permission to be on and the thief did NOT have permission to be on?
> 
> Since I deserved to lose it and all....


I know this is from years ago but I just joined AT about a month ago and am still working my way through this thread. Just in case this user is still on here, I think they are saying you deserve it in the same way that someone who spent several hours typing a paper for college without saving "deserves" to have to re-do it if something happens because they were too stupid to save. The same principal would be like keeping something very valuable in your yard or on your porch to show off....if it gets stolen it still wasn't right for the thief to take it but you were sort of asking for it.


----------



## ksgobbler

Well checked the cam and they haven't been back.


----------



## eliminator2

ksgobbler said:


> Well checked the cam and they haven't been back.


Good to hear!


----------



## not-nuf-time

chmcke01 said:


> I know this is from years ago but I just joined AT about a month ago and am still working my way through this thread. Just in case this user is still on here, I think they are saying you deserve it in the same way that someone who spent several hours typing a paper for college without saving "deserves" to have to re-do it if something happens because they were too stupid to save. The same principal would be like keeping something very valuable in your yard or on your porch to show off....if it gets stolen it still wasn't right for the thief to take it but you were sort of asking for it.


Yea ok, I should then clear space in my living area inside to pull in my thousand dollar grill, my two thousand dollar patio set, ok.


----------



## Marshal

not-nuf-time said:


> Yea ok, I should then clear space in my living area inside to pull in my thousand dollar grill, my two thousand dollar patio set, ok.


That's what I'd do.


----------



## chmcke01

not-nuf-time said:


> Yea ok, I should then clear space in my living area inside to pull in my thousand dollar grill, my two thousand dollar patio set, ok.


First of all...WOW, I didn't know they made $2k patio sets, lol. There is no doubt that in an ideal world your stuff on your property should be safe...but we don't live in an ideal world. That said, the main point I was trying to make was about backing up the pictures. It is on the thief for the loss of the camera and card...but if there are important pictures on the card I don't understand why you wouldn't back them up somewhere prior to putting it out in the woods to potentially get stolen or possibly damaged, etc.


----------



## mlima5

NYHUNTER said:


> Here in NY we are not trusted by the .gov to own such an effective defensive weapon. If you even show a picture of that gun it will get you arrested and all your arrows seized by our overlord governor.


Cuomo is probably coming for you just for thinking about owning one of them


----------



## beave1016

Any tips on concealing a game camera so it don't get seen or stolen. Having thieves on my place.


----------



## ThomasC4

ksgobbler said:


> I don't want them to know there are cameras out. Neighbor built his house a few years ago and they cleaned it out. They even used the tools they stole to steal his front door. Took it out jamb and all. Never caught them but his house sits on a hill and its desolate so they could have seen a vehicle for miles. House under construction last fall 3 miles NE of us got hit last year. They think they know who it is. I am actually going to move the camera a little bit to hopefully get less headlight glare. They may get some **** but I want them to go to jail for it.



I would put it on video mode...
Better evidence and you may get the license #


----------



## eliminator2

beave1016 said:


> Any tips on concealing a game camera so it don't get seen or stolen. Having thieves on my place.


10-12' up in a tree, in a hollowed out stump or tree, pile of brush, bury it in a dirt pile. Make sure to use a ir or black out cam.


----------



## OkieDude

I use an old camera as a decoy hung low, about waist high.

Then I hang a good one high on a different tree tilted down. Usually on the opposite side of the trail. High enough that I need to go at least 4ft up a 6ft ladder to reach it. It has a black flash, not even a hint of red when it goes off.

I live 2 hours from the hunting land I own. But I have a family member who lives 20 minutes from the place.

I just smile at him when he tells me that he hasn't been out there in ages and I've already pulled my memory cards and can plainly see him purposefully walking around the backside of a tree where a decoy camera is hanging.


----------



## eclarsen

OkieDude said:


> I just smile at him when he tells me that he hasn't been out there in ages and I've already pulled my memory cards and can plainly see him purposefully walking around the backside of a tree where a decoy camera is hanging.


So when does he find out you've had him on camera for 'ages'?


----------



## eliminator2

OkieDude said:


> I use an old camera as a decoy hung low, about waist high.
> 
> Then I hang a good one high on a different tree tilted down. Usually on the opposite side of the trail. High enough that I need to go at least 4ft up a 6ft ladder to reach it. It has a black flash, not even a hint of red when it goes off.
> 
> I live 2 hours from the hunting land I own. But I have a family member who lives 20 minutes from the place.
> 
> I just smile at him when he tells me that he hasn't been out there in ages and I've already pulled my memory cards and can plainly see him purposefully walking around the backside of a tree where a decoy camera is hanging.



Gotta love family? You should put that pic on a Xmas card for him.!


----------



## B4L Okie

Yeah, tell its one for the ages!


----------



## B4L Okie

Tell...HIM...


----------



## OkieDude

eclarsen said:


> So when does he find out you've had him on camera for 'ages'?


Ideally, never.

But in reality, it will be the first time I catch him on camera carrying a rifle during muzzle loader season or carrying a muzzle loader the day before it opens.

It is a relative by marriage, not by blood.


----------



## chmcke01

Some trespassers we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## Buzzard111

chmcke01 said:


> Some trespassers we had a few weeks ago.


All trespassers will be shot on sight!!!


----------



## Warpst0ne

chmcke01 said:


> Some trespassers we had a few weeks ago.


Those are the worst kind of trespasser. No respect for your property, just eating and pooping everywhere. I say shoot them!


----------



## midamericairon

We could be out there by 3:30.


----------



## ksgobbler

http://www.9and10news.com/clip/11990505/11-10-15-oceana-county-quad-suspect

Thought I would throw this in here. Saw it on another sight but it fits right in with stories folks have here.


----------



## ironman_gq

ksgobbler said:


> http://www.9and10news.com/clip/11990505/11-10-15-oceana-county-quad-suspect
> 
> Thought I would throw this in here. Saw it on another sight but it fits right in with stories folks have here.


Add a hit and run to the trespassing charge and probably an assault charge. The guy went from a misdemeanor trespassing at most to more than likely doing jail time.


----------



## J-Carter

ksgobbler said:


> http://www.9and10news.com/clip/11990505/11-10-15-oceana-county-quad-suspect
> 
> Thought I would throw this in here. Saw it on another sight but it fits right in with stories folks have here.


Man that made my blood boil! Any more to the story?!


----------



## Skunkworkx

WOW, some people......damn. 

Hope the ATV rider gets his @$$ handed to him.


----------



## koi

A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


----------



## tackscall

ksgobbler said:


> http://www.9and10news.com/clip/11990505/11-10-15-oceana-county-quad-suspect
> 
> Thought I would throw this in here. Saw it on another sight but it fits right in with stories folks have here.


Wow that is a punch able face


----------



## rhs341

koi said:


> A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


Looks more like a meth head looking for stuff to steal!


----------



## tackscall

koi said:


> A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


Walker.


----------



## ironman_gq

koi said:


> A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


Either looking for a spot to set up a new lab or looking for a good still site. Definitely not someone I would like to run into on my property without backup, those tweakers are unpredictable.


----------



## Michael A

Town Mayor??


----------



## ksgobbler

rhs341 said:


> Looks more like a meth head looking for stuff to steal!


I was thinking Ginseng but I don't know if that is prevalent there.


----------



## Marshal

koi said:


> A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


Just an honest citizen out for a pleasure walk.


----------



## dougell

koi said:


> A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


Just looking for his lost banjo.


----------



## koi

The guy who originally posted this pic on Facebook is a groundskeeper/grave digger at a huge cemetery here in Tennessee. There has been quite a bit of stuff stolen there recently. He put the camera in the woods between the cemetery and an arboretum ran by the University of TN and caught this trespasser. He didn't bother the camera but sure noticed it. Looks like he's missed several meals and needs either a handkerchief or a Kleenex.


----------



## ksgobbler

J-Carter said:


> Man that made my blood boil! Any more to the story?!


Looks like they have a suspect
http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_4743fd54-894e-11e5-8a40-77e1cdbc529d.html


----------



## rajela

ksgobbler said:


> Looks like they have a suspect
> http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_4743fd54-894e-11e5-8a40-77e1cdbc529d.html


Hope they nail his AZZ....Most people don't understand that a ROW is only an easement or permission for the easement holder to cross or access the property.


----------



## Skunkworkx

ksgobbler said:


> Looks like they have a suspect
> http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_4743fd54-894e-11e5-8a40-77e1cdbc529d.html


Good....


----------



## H20fwler

Man I hate trespassers!

They deserve medieval old school style beat downs.


----------



## tazzer

Guess I can add one now, caught this little two legged deer strolling by, which was fine by me :wink:. turns out I had some pic's of horses that had gotten out that where her's.


----------



## DaveMI

tazzer said:


> Guess I can add one now, caught this little two legged deer strolling by, which was fine by me :wink:. turns out I had some pic's of horses that had gotten out that where her's.
> View attachment 3223873


I see you didn't miss her by much, that lighted nock flew just past her head! LOL JK


----------



## aaron_a

Different kind of trespasser, but still bow related.
















Working on a clients house. Come back after the weekend, and some guy throws some crap in my dumpster. Look out the window of the kitchen I'm working on, and he's got a new game pole in the backyard.


----------



## eclarsen

koi said:


> A friend got this goomer trespassing on his property here in East Tennessee?


Thanks. No really, thanks for the image that will never leave my imagination....oooops, I think I threw up in my mouth a little bit.....


----------



## NYHUNTER

aaron_a said:


> Different kind of trespasser, but still bow related.
> 
> Working on a clients house. Come back after the weekend, and some guy throws some crap in my dumpster. Look out the window of the kitchen I'm working on, and he's got a new game pole in the backyard.


Toss it right back on his lawn. SO SICK of people who feel _entitled_.


----------



## bwhnter4life

NYHUNTER said:


> Toss it right back on his lawn. SO SICK of people who feel _entitled_.


Well this could go for a lot of people....or so they think....


----------



## naildriver2

NYHUNTER said:


> Toss it right back on his lawn. Did this once myself. put the guys trash (5 bags) right back on his lawn. He called the police and said I was littering on his lawn. When the cops showed up he was screaming and throwing a fit. said it was my trash from the house I was cleaning out. I grabbed one of the bags ripped it open and found a paper from school with his sons name on it. walked back over to where I was working as the wind started blowing.


----------



## km04

aaron_a said:


> Different kind of trespasser, but still bow related.
> 
> View attachment 3236434
> 
> View attachment 3236442
> 
> 
> Working on a clients house. Come back after the weekend, and some guy throws some crap in my dumpster. Look out the window of the kitchen I'm working on, and he's got a new game pole in the backyard.


Throw that ***** right back over the fence.


----------



## jim p

Unless the dumpster is over filled, then just let the guy throw away the trash. Now if it is going to cost you extra then unload his trash.

Let it be your good deed.

I find fast food bags in my trash can from time to time and I am just glad that they were thoughtful and didn't throw it out of their car window.


----------



## aaron_a

jim p said:


> Unless the dumpster is over filled, then just let the guy throw away the trash. Now if it is going to cost you extra then unload his trash.
> 
> Let it be your good deed.
> 
> I find fast food bags in my trash can from time to time and I am just glad that they were thoughtful and didn't throw it out of their car window.


I let him keep it there. He did load it like an idiot, and leaned it against the door so it nearly fell on me when I opened the door. If he would have just asked, I would have obliged. I usually order a bigger dumpster than needed because I know people will see it as an opportunity.

I knocked on his door, but he didn't answer. So I left a note telling him to ask my permission next time, and to not load it like an idiot.


----------



## jim p

You did good. The more good that we can do the better off we will all be.


----------



## km04

koi said:


> The guy who originally posted this pic on Facebook is a groundskeeper/grave digger at a huge cemetery here in Tennessee. There has been quite a bit of stuff stolen there recently. He put the camera in the woods between the cemetery and an arboretum ran by the University of TN and caught this trespasser. He didn't bother the camera but sure noticed it. Looks like he's missed several meals and needs either a handkerchief or a Kleenex.
> View attachment 3212873


Looks like a walker to me!!!!!!! Watch your back man, one bite and you're DONE!!!! Remember, headshots only or you are TOAST!!!!!


----------



## catscratch

It kind of sucks being able to contribute to this thread!

2 weeks before rifle season and walking the same trail as this guy. 



I can't tell from the pic but hopefully it's a .22 and just a squirrel/rabbit hunter.


----------



## ungawa

Looks like a .22.


----------



## wi_drenxl

Had pics of this guy riding around pulling a mower behind him. He ended up getting stuck just past the camera and I have pics of him for like 5 minutes taking the mower off and getting turned around. It's not my land so its hard for me to pursue. Land owner doesn't know who it is and kinda left it at that


----------



## MattPetersenMDL

I had one of my cameras stolen on a larger piece, about 400 acres, in SE Iowa this past month. My buddy hunting the farm south of me had a camera stolen from him last year, too. We are assuming it is the same person who trespasses here when he knows we aren't hunting. Our cameras have caught him a few times, but it's always at the wrong camera angle. I called a DNR officer to report the incident, and was told to try and catch him with a "dumby" camera setup under another real one. I don't want to spend the money to just lose another one or two. I live over an hour away, so I'm not there to monitor the property as much as I'd like. I wish all of us outdoorsmen would respect one another. Idealistic thinking is usually unrealistic. I hope everyone else doesn't have issues like this. Best wishes and good hunting!


----------



## chmcke01

Marshal said:


> Legally you can take stands that are left up after a certain time. (at least I have heard this) not saying you should, but then again, it is illegal in MI to leave your stands up all year. Just my opinion, but if a stand is left up after the legal deadline, it's fair game. Of course in this case it is now legal to have stands up on public land, so those douchebags are up to no good for sure!


At least in Kentucky you can't take it but you can report it to the department of fish and wildlife and if it does appear to have been there a while they will confiscate it and then once or more per year depending on how much stuff they get they have a public auction for anything confiscated, including vehicles for people caught illegally hunting from their trucks, lol. I almost went to the sale this year because they had a lot of nice sounding stuff on the list but they always have the sales during the day on workdays so it is hard for me to get away without taking the day off work.


----------



## Eddie12

Caught this guy on cam last week anyone know him around Albany - Athens Ohio area?! If so please PM me. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schartzy

What is wrong with people.


----------



## just recurvin

Hunters without borders!


----------



## TrashCan

Hardly ever see trespassers during bow but when gun season rolls around lookout!I dont know what it is but they give zero *****s about property lines during gun.


----------



## bjackson0610

dealing with the Amish is the worst, they sent 15 guys to drive out 5 acres during the gun season.


----------



## Victory357

ksgobbler said:


> Looks like they have a suspect
> http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_4743fd54-894e-11e5-8a40-77e1cdbc529d.html


 
That made me so mad. I was half asleep, now my blood is pumping and I'm ready to go to the gym. That guy is luck he didn't get shot! Man if that guy doesn't do prison time the entire police department needs to be fired.

Wasn't a smart move on the part of the video camera holder to step in front of the atv though. Not saying anything to mitigate the actions of the atv driver, I hope he serves time in prison. Just saying, if it were me I would have stayed to the side of the atv.


----------



## naildriver2

The article said they were going to interview the atv rider on nov 12th. Does anyone know if charges were filed? What has become of it?


----------



## Matt H

http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_c671f2f2-8f8e-11e5-816a-2766ab5368e3.html


> Ronald Leroy Wallace, 53, of 4927 Bowen Street, Montague was arraigned Thursday on one count of felonious assault, punishable by up to 4 years and/or $2,000, and one count of recreational trespass, a misdemeanor punishable by up to 90 days and/or $500 in a Nov. 5 incident captured on cell phone video.


----------



## xjarcher

Matt H said:


> http://www.shorelinemedia.net/ludin...cle_c671f2f2-8f8e-11e5-816a-2766ab5368e3.html


Sounds like he's going to get a record (if he doesn't have one already) and $2500 in fines.


----------



## rhs341

Victory357 said:


> That made me so mad. I was half asleep, now my blood is pumping and I'm ready to go to the gym. That guy is luck he didn't get shot! Man if that guy doesn't do prison time the entire police department needs to be fired.
> 
> Wasn't a smart move on the part of the video camera holder to step in front of the atv though. Not saying anything to mitigate the actions of the atv driver, I hope he serves time in prison. Just saying, if it were me I would have stayed to the side of the atv.


FYI the Police Department doesn't determine if the scumbag gets prison time.....that is up to the court system/prosecutor/judge. So maybe you should rethink your statement about the ENTIRE police department being fired. I bet if you had an issue where you need the police you would be one of the first ones to expect them to be there instantly.
Seems you are quick to say what people should do and what you would have done....


----------



## NYHUNTER

rhs341 said:


> FYI the Police Department doesn't determine if the scumbag gets prison time.....that is up to the court system/prosecutor/judge. So maybe you should rethink your statement about the ENTIRE police department being fired. I bet if you had an issue where you need the police you would be one of the first ones to expect them to be there instantly.
> Seems you are quick to say what people should do and what you would have done....


Man what do you expect from the internet? Grow a layer of skin over your wound and move on.

Come to think of it, I'll do the same.


----------



## Jessixox

I've spent way too much time looking at this thread. Hahah. Wow.


----------



## mlima5

ironman_gq said:


> Either looking for a spot to set up a new lab or looking for a good still site. Definitely not someone I would like to run into on my property without backup, those tweakers are unpredictable.


 Gotta be one of the two


----------



## skezskoz

Finally able to contribute to this thread, not that I'm happy about it. Think this guy may have just accidentally wandered over too far and crossed onto my land, hes definitely a hunter though...


----------



## double bogey

Don't have any pics, they stole my camera. I knew someone was going in there though, we never saw deer, and last year saw a bunch. May set up some dummy's and high cameras to catch them. It's a small piece of property with a few neighbors.


----------



## NY911

Again with this spot! First one of the year though....dog walking nature photographing basic white hipster girl.


----------



## Sniper130

these are awesome


----------



## IowaBruiser

Love this thread. Glad I haven't had any major issues so far.


----------



## jefferson10940

luckily I havent had any issues with this, I have lost a stand before and that is miserable as well.


----------



## idahoabow

One of our rental houses thats up for rent was broken into, I placed a couple cams around and 3 days after the first break in we had another break in and found this. They finally managed to use a pry bar and pull the bushnell padlock apart but had a hard time getting the cam out with the lid off since the python goes through the camera back. Luckily it was an old unit that had been torn up by bears... but still grrrrr


----------



## ktquinn44

wow


----------



## BigDeer

NY911 said:


> Again with this spot! First one of the year though....dog walking nature photographing basic white hipster girl.
> 
> View attachment 3450834


Fairly easy to find out who that is I would think?? Then get her phone number lol


----------



## spedelbrock

NY911 said:


> Again with this spot! First one of the year though....dog walking nature photographing basic white hipster girl.
> 
> View attachment 3450834


like yeah man just out taking some groovy pics... peace :hippie: 
lol


----------



## NY911

After I posted this on Facebook she actually messaged me. We had some friends in common and they told her. Turns out she is a distant relative of my wife's grandfather who owned this spot before he passed. She was very respectful and now has full permission to the property. That's how kids should be this day IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spedelbrock

NY911 said:


> After I posted this on Facebook she actually messaged me. We had some friends in common and they told her. Turns out she is a distant relative of my wife's grandfather who owned this spot before he passed. She was very respectful and now has full permission to the property. That's how kids should be this day IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL thats cool..


----------



## H20fwler

Had this low life piece of **** sneak through during Ohio's second gun season on our posted private property.
He was obviously just trying to push deer out of our woods. It was Mercer county if anyone recognizes this trespasser please PM me.


----------



## StihlHuntin

Gotta love having the yellow signs every ten feet on a half mile trail and still having some moron run right smack through the property through one of my trap sets. Its a small town though and Ill eventually find out who these 2 were..... especially with that sweet mullet!


----------



## 1wayout




----------



## spedelbrock

1wayout said:


> View attachment 3716050


That's Cam Hanes wife just doing a shoot for UA :wink:


----------



## parker18

Dig a deep hole, cover it with sticks and leaves... trap her.


----------



## Sb24

haha crazy


----------



## Hillrunner

I'm not sure what was going on here but it's the night before gun season.


----------



## ironman_gq

Hillrunner said:


> I'm not sure what was going on here but it's the night before gun season.
> View attachment 3819098


People out shining.


----------



## Darkvador

Hillrunner said:


> I'm not sure what was going on here but it's the night before gun season.
> View attachment 3819098


Their season started the evening before the first day. Looking for a blood trail would be my guess.


----------



## Warpst0ne

Hillrunner said:


> I'm not sure what was going on here but it's the night before gun season.
> View attachment 3819098


You have an infestation of wisps, clear them out with purifying fire!


----------



## jefferson10940

Hillrunner said:


> I'm not sure what was going on here but it's the night before gun season.
> View attachment 3819098


Looks like a blood trail ... People never seems to amaze me.


----------



## jawmarq




----------



## mlima5

StihlHuntin said:


> Gotta love having the yellow signs every ten feet on a half mile trail and still having some moron run right smack through the property through one of my trap sets. Its a small town though and Ill eventually find out who these 2 were..... especially with that sweet mullet!
> 
> View attachment 3707249


Im sure theres not many people in a small town with blue side by sides and a mullet


----------



## mrbb

trespassers SUCK


----------



## H20fwler

I've got these neighbors that live a few miles down the road that are very big farmers, lots of ground lots of woods. They don't let anyone outside of their inner circle even cross their property without reading them the riot act. They are big deer gun hunters and run coyotes in the winter with dogs.
This small farm that I bought just for hunting and have it clearly posted had this pic turn up. I know it's one of their dogs and I know they were yote hunting, dog even has a tracking collar on it...they knew EXACTLY where the dog was. They never called me to ask just ran their dog right across one of my farms...so I guess it's OK for me to hunt their property now?


----------



## foxtail

Let the neighbor know that you are trapping coyotes and don't want their dogs tearing up your catch. 

Two things will likely happen, One is they will not want their dogs caught on property they don't have permission on and two they know that they are liable for any damage their dogs do.


----------



## B4L Okie

Yep, and tell you got traps all over your property. But put signs up also.


----------



## H20fwler

I do trap and snare yotes in late winter, just happened not to be doing it that week because I was out of town for work. And I'm all for killing as many yotes as possible and at that time of year would have had no problem letting someone hunt them....just burns me they are such pricks to everyone else that sets foot on their property then roll right through my farm.


----------



## skippyturtle

H20fwler said:


> I do trap and snare yotes in late winter, just happened not to be doing it that week because I was out of town for work. And I'm all for killing as many yotes as possible and at that time of year would have had no problem letting someone hunt them....just burns me they are such pricks to everyone else that sets foot on their property then roll right through my farm.


It is a coyote dog runner mentality! I know some and they have said many times they do not care whos property the dogs run and they will go on any property the dogs do because they dont want the dogs killed. They will drive around and locate and drop the dogs where ever they get a response. Their dogs ran a coyote 28 miles a few days ago. Of course they dont have permission on all the property the dogs ran.


----------



## nick382

Seems like a lot of people have problems with trespassers in WV and OH. 

Makes me nervous about getting my own land.


----------



## monsterbuckrick

*Trespasser*

Ohio. Notice the bolt cutters... Cell camera stolen but picture was taken before as well as 2 stands.


----------



## Ryan Milks




----------



## Swampfox85

I don't have the pic, but I got one last season of a guy pissin near my mineral block.


----------



## vonfoust

Swampfox85 said:


> I don't have the pic, but I got one last season of a guy pissin near my mineral block.


I for one am glad you don't have the pic. Words paint enough of a picture here.


----------



## Bushnell27

Had one on cam stealing my stand. It was the guy up the street!


----------



## QSA01

This is a great thread...thanks.


----------



## laker04

Not exactly the thread i wanted to be posting in... Here's my contribution. Only 4 Days before our turkey season started..


----------



## MI1

I like this thread....


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

monsterbuckrick said:


> Ohio. Notice the bolt cutters... Cell camera stolen but picture was taken before as well as 2 stands.




What a POS!


----------



## Marracus

What a great thread


----------



## acedoc

tooktakdrvr said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1266752&d=1327492327"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Best one ever !


----------



## Westkill21

lol


----------



## Nordakotan

I just want to say that "once a thief always a thief" is bs. I myself was quite a thief from about 10-17 years old. Turned 18 and had to sit a weekend in jail for underage drinking, that and the fact that they put my name in the paper for it scared me straight, I honestly never stole anything ever again. I also hunt public land and I do not cross onto the private, ever. Some of the private fields are not even fenced or clearly marked posted and I still respect the lines and totally respect private property. Had a super tall racked 10 pointer standing broadside 40 yards across the line last gun opener, no one else around for miles, buddy pushing me to shoot and I did not. I have a deep respect for private property and a big conscience, I get no satisfaction from cheating and I cant live with myself if I tell a lie. I now believe there is nothing worse than a thief, a child molester is a thief of the worst degree as they steal a kids well being for life.


----------



## trkytrack2

Have you ever made restitution to the people you stole things from?


----------



## Nordakotan

trkytrack2 said:


> Have you ever made restitution to the people you stole things from?


You darn right I have trkytrack2. I have came clean with my parents, individuals and God about it. I had stolen a rolex from a cousin 25 years ago, saw the guy I sold it to last summer and asked if he still had it. He dug it out and re sold it to me. Took me a couple months to find the courage to come clean and return it. One day in the woods during deer gun season something strongly urged me to get it done so the next day I did it. Most of my family had completely forgotten about it except for my cousin and he still hasnt officially forgiven me.


----------



## primal-bow

Nordakotan said:


> You darn right I have trkytrack2. I have came clean with my parents, individuals and God about it. I had stolen a rolex from a cousin 25 years ago, saw the guy I sold it to last summer and asked if he still had it. He dug it out and re sold it to me. Took me a couple months to find the courage to come clean and return it. One day in the woods during deer gun season something strongly urged me to get it done so the next day I did it. Most of my family had completely forgotten about it except for my cousin and he still hasnt officially forgiven me.


he will.
keep you're head up & doing the right things.


----------



## H20fwler

primal-bow said:


> he will.
> keep you're head up & doing the right things.


Agree^^^^^

Impressive turn around Nordakotan


----------



## kygrant

Me too! I hope I never have to post a pic!


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

You have impressive honesty and self-awareness Nordakotan. Keep up the good work.


----------



## xjarcher

I hope to be contributing soon. Someone is tresspassing at night and loosening lugnuts on my vehicles. Cam will go up as soon as I get one out of the field.


----------



## tcop7

Great thread. Have no respect for people who think it's okay to trespass.


----------



## Bucksnuff1

One of my friends got this picture several years ago. The place was in the middle of no where. I don't think he ever hunted there after he got it, he was convinced it was Big Foot.


----------



## ikarus1

This thread is just more reason for me to continue carrying my concealed pistol at all times I'm in the woods. If someone is willing to trespass and steal, they'll assault you for saying anything to them I'm sure. 15rds of 165gr .40 says they'll not get to enjoy it.


----------



## jjsyens

I got a guy 9 times


----------



## nrlombar

jjsyens said:


> I got a guy 9 times


Pics or it didn't happen!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wdebrian

I don't get the whole trespasser thing. I would be terrified of getting shot stepping on land I did not own (without a great reason). There are some very dumb people out there.


----------



## thunder

think this is neighbor's daughter on posted private land


----------



## Marshal

thunder said:


> View attachment 4664945
> think this is neighbor's daughter on posted private land


See her looking up at the trees? Probably looking for treestands to steal...lol


----------



## prock-nasty

Actually trapped this guys dog on my land. Went to check traps and pull cameras, found all my traps tripped and one missing because he took it to try and save his dog. Got a pic of him setting all my other traps off in order to protect his other dog.


----------



## ricetime

prock-nasty said:


> View attachment 4669065
> 
> 
> Actually trapped this guys dog on my land. Went to check traps and pull cameras, found all my traps tripped and one missing because he took it to try and save his dog. Got a pic of him setting all my other traps off in order to protect his other dog.


Did you have a talk with him?


----------



## rhs341

Did you set a trap for him?


----------



## prock-nasty

ricetime said:


> Did you have a talk with him?


Yeah, called him for the first time ever and talked to him about it. Agreed to move my traps away from his fence line a little farther and told him my intention was not to trap his pets. He agreed to try and keep his dogs a little closer to his house. We get along pretty well now and he actually gave me permission to come on his land to track deer whenever I needed to.


----------



## prock-nasty

rhs341 said:


> Did you set a trap for him?


No they were all my traps, on my side of the fence. He was cutting wood with his dogs out and one got away and just happened to run to my side of the fence. He found the dog in the trap and tried to save it. Unfortunately he couldn't.


----------



## prock-nasty

No I didn't try trapping him either, lol.


----------



## stoneam2006

prock-nasty said:


> No they were all my traps, on my side of the fence. He was cutting wood with his dogs out and one got away and just happened to run to my side of the fence. He found the dog in the trap and tried to save it. Unfortunately he couldn't.


What were you setting 330s on land for cats or something? Ivery trapped my whole life caught a few dogs and 100s of feral cats and never had any dead. But this will be my first year with conis on land as we just got a fisher season?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## prock-nasty

I was setting 220s in buckets and his dog was a small little house dog. He couldn't get the trap off of the dog until it was too late. He was pretty upset which I can imagine. I was just trapping for ***** but caught mostly possums. Caught most of the ***** in a small foothold trap.


----------



## 4X4HD

Unfortunately I can post to the thread now... Myself nor my neighbor that owns the land joining mine know who this jackleg is. I just hope this shorts & flip flop wearing dude got eat up with chiggers, bit by ticks, and tore up by skeeters, cause they are all bad right in the little area he just walked from!!! Can't figure out what's in his right hand either. Had a new loc-on and sticks stolen just 50 yards from this camera a couple years ago too...


----------



## skippyturtle

prock-nasty said:


> I was setting 220s in buckets and his dog was a small little house dog. He couldn't get the trap off of the dog until it was too late. He was pretty upset which I can imagine. I was just trapping for ***** but caught mostly possums. Caught most of the ***** in a small foothold trap.


Put those buckets up off the ground like the do for martin. A little trailing scent from the ground up the log. You will still catch ***** but not dogs.


----------



## aggiehorns

Not only was this guy trespassing, but I caught him poaching with HIS camera! He had a camera on my land. From the timeline of the pictures I'm not sure if he shot the deer out of season or not, it's possible he shot it on the last day of the season. But, aside from that let's count the violations. 

1) He's trespassing and poaching. 

2) The deer itself is not hunt-able, county regulations require 13inch spread or unbranched spikes on the bucks. Buck has branched horns and they definitely aren't out past the ears. 

3) He didn't harvest the deer. 

4) He used the carcass as bait. 

All against the law. His activity is scaring off all the deer too. From his camera I found thousands of photos of various predators species gnawing on the carcass. The rope would continue to drop as he lowered it to the ground every couple days.

View attachment 4699273


Since this I've discovered two other full deer skeletons on my property in other locations. So I'm pretty sure this guy shot and wasted at least 3 deer playing this game. What happened? I called the sheriff. Neighbor knew who he was and they called him, he walked out of the woods from my property wearing cammo and he was literally caught in the act. He claimed he didn't know who's land he was on. That seems doubtful, but ok. Game warden got involved and she didn't do anything. She collected the photos and acted like she was "investigating" the matter, but no fines from what I understand. Which is aggravating. I got a several hundred dollar fine from a warden one time because I didn't keep the head of a deer and couldn't prove the sex or that I did in fact tag the ear. It was the day after the hunt and warden approached me as I was loading up the carcass to take to the meat market, which I had dressed and skinned the night before. I got a several hundred dollar fine for that, but this guy is poaching and breaking all sorts of laws, not a dime in fine.


----------



## rhs341

What state are you in? Armed trespassing is a FELONY in a lot of states.......I suggest keep calling the game warden, if no acceptable response from her call her supervisor, no acceptable response from that person? Call his supervisor and keep going up the ladder, keep calling and you will get action....guarantee it (almost)!


----------



## IrishJake

These *******s are the nephew of the previous owner of my property and his son. This picture is a month after we closed on the property, and they hunted 4 or 5 times over the course of the following two weeks. I missed them by 10 minutes one day while prepping for gun season. Was polite last year - passed word that they needed to knock it off, properly posted the entrance they were using, and busted down the brush blind the older guy was using. This year if they show back up I'll be speaking with the DNR & county sheriff. Plenty of timestamped photos from last year and cameras set up again this year. I suppose the upside is I acquired a new tree stand that they left behind, and they didn't harvest a deer as far as I can tell.


----------



## IrishJake

IrishJake said:


> These *******s are the nephew of the previous owner of my property and his son. This picture is a month after we closed on the property, and they hunted 4 or 5 times over the course of the following two weeks. I missed them by 10 minutes one day while prepping for gun season. Was polite last year - passed word that they needed to knock it off, properly posted the entrance they were using, and busted down the brush blind the older guy was using. This year if they show back up I'll be speaking with the DNR & county sheriff. Plenty of timestamped photos from last year and cameras set up again this year. I suppose the upside is I acquired a new tree stand that they left behind, and they didn't harvest a deer as far as I can tell.


Decided to do some more research on them today so I'm prepared if they come back. Started knowing that one was related to the previous landowner. Ended with names and addresses for both of them.  Power of the internet these days...


----------



## hunting24seven

Trespassers are a sore subject. My family owns a small piece of property that's on a gated road and is about 3 miles in from the gate. Both sides of the road are leased land down to our property which is actually all the way at the end of the road. Anyways I've had two cameras stolen, memory cards taken, cameras shut off and erased. The topper was last year hunting our property a trespasser shot the 270 class Roosevelt Elk I had been watching and actually shot it 100yds from me as I was hunting. Lets just say on confrontation things got a little over exciting. I have a great picture of him but feel it would be inappropriate to post. This year the gentleman holding the lease that adjoins our property decided to lease some other land so we took the lease over from him. I'm hoping this will help us keep people out but he had a trespasser last year take an elk as well and left part of it hanging in a tree.


----------



## Kick them up

Well back again for 2016 are my Monge friends!








This year I had a little surprise. The pic was taken by my Spartan camera at 18:02 and at 18:04 I got pic. I then proceeded to text the GW the pic and he hustled to my farm and got to meet the offenders at the gate. I talked to the GW later and he said he issued them a criminal trespass warning tickets. I asked why not a full charge and he said they walked out on the public hunting side and he thought that this would be better in the long run for building a case??? I asked what they had in the bag and it was squirrels and oyster mushrooms. He ask stated that he explain that they may want o find a new place to hunt. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Arrow77

What kind of trail camera's you're using now?


----------



## hunting24seven

Arrow77 said:


> What kind of trail camera's you're using now?


Cabelas


----------



## H20fwler

I bought forty acres early this spring, I had leased it for a couple years before buying it. I posted it along the road when I started leasing and added maybe one more sign this spring (four total) to let anyone going by see that I did not want any trespassing.

This past Saturday my son and I were out working on a food plot and this guy comes driving down my lane on a tractor and parks in front of my truck. He starts walking towards us and we met him half way, he introduced himself as the neighbor from across the road. Right off the bat he starts *****ing about me posting my land and says that if we shoot anything that runs over and falls on his land to leave it lay. I tell him that if he shoots anything that runs over onto my land to give me a call and WE can both go retrieve it, and I don't want some lame excuse about a wounded deer just so a bunch of guys can push my woods. I explained that we bought the property just for hunting and he stated that he had heard that..we have dug two ponds and have planted a bunch of fruit/nut and pine trees so far. We BS's with the guy a while and he put my phone number in his phone. It ended almost cordially. 

The irony of him driving past two no trespassing signs to tell me not to trespass on him and that he didn't like me posting my OWN land was almost comical.

I made it very clear though that anyone I caught trespassing would be prosecuted I didn't care who it was. I talked with the guy I bought the farm from and he said he had never given this guy or any of his buddies permission in the past.


----------



## 206Moose

New lease. Guess I'll have to let everyone know trespassing will no longer be tolerated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking

I had just put this camera up the day this picture was taken . . . thankfully this is as close to a trespasser as I came to catching while hunting this property.


----------



## charlie1434

first guys didn't mess with the camera?Looks like he was going right for it


----------



## Kick them up

Kick them up said:


> Well back again for 2016 are my Monge friends!
> View attachment 4736497
> 
> 
> This year I had a little surprise. The pic was taken by my Spartan camera at 18:02 and at 18:04 I got pic. I then proceeded to text the GW the pic and he hustled to my farm and got to meet the offenders at the gate. I talked to the GW later and he said he issued them a criminal trespass warning tickets. I asked why not a full charge and he said they walked out on the public hunting side and he thought that this would be better in the long run for building a case??? I asked what they had in the bag and it was squirrels and oyster mushrooms. He ask stated that he explain that they may want o find a new place to hunt. I guess we shall see.










Well Thet 2016 is well underway in KS


----------



## charlie1434

Kick them up said:


> View attachment 4801914
> 
> Well Thet 2016 is well underway in KS


Cant you call the sheriff and charge them with criminal trespass,no warnings?I think he and you have all the evidence needed for a case

I am in the process of buying land and trespassers are my biggest fear.This thread is giving me nightmares :darkbeer:


----------



## tracymae

This whole thread makes me sick! I guess I'd rather catch trespassers with a camera, than have them steal the camera. My husband and I had a camera locked on a tree once, and someone actually cut down the whole tree and slid the lock & camera off the bottom. ukey:


----------



## Kick them up

Working on it now. GW says that since I border Public ground that it needs to be marked better, but they know good and well that is it private property. Spoke with the guy who handles the public ground and he thinks the same that more signs won't stop them from trespassing. Next step Pratt, County Sheriff and Prosecutor. I know going in I would have some cross over traffic but this is ridiculous.







Stay tuned. 




charlie1434 said:


> Cant you call the sheriff and charge them with criminal trespass,no warnings?I think he and you have all the evidence needed for a case
> 
> I am in the process of buying land and trespassers are my biggest fear.This thread is giving me nightmares :darkbeer:


----------



## rhs341

Kick them up said:


> Working on it now. GW says that since I border Public ground that it needs to be marked better, but they know good and well that is it private property. Spoke with the guy who handles the public ground and he thinks the same that more signs won't stop them from trespassing. Next step Pratt, County Sheriff and Prosecutor. I know going in I would have some cross over traffic but this is ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 4810281
> Stay tuned.


That's just an excuse on part of GW. Call his supervisor, then the supervisors supervisor.....keep climbing the ladder and I guarantee something will get done....not sure about your state but armed trespass in Fla is a felony.....keep calling and going higher, you will get results!!!!!!!


----------



## spare>no<arrows

This whole thread sucks, too bad we have to have it. Some of these pics give me chills. What's wrong with people?


----------



## ksgobbler

Kick them up said:


> Working on it now. GW says that since I border Public ground that it needs to be marked better, but they know good and well that is it private property. Spoke with the guy who handles the public ground and he thinks the same that more signs won't stop them from trespassing. Next step Pratt, County Sheriff and Prosecutor. I know going in I would have some cross over traffic but this is ridiculous.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4810281&d=1473878513"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie1434 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant you call the sheriff and charge them with criminal trespass,no warnings?I think he and you have all the evidence needed for a case
> 
> I am in the process of buying land and trespassers are my biggest fear.This thread is giving me nightmares
Click to expand...

I'd be pissed. I am lucky. Warden drives by regularly. Federal warden stopped by while I was cutting cedar and gave me his card and cell number. Told me if I ever had trouble call him and he would handle it. Called him during turkey season and he handled it directly.


----------



## ironman_gq

I'm assuming these are Hmong people? Very common issue with them, they either don't understand or ignore private property laws and often act like they don't speak english when confronted. It's a whole cultural issue, where they came from the land is almost all govt owned and open to use by everyone.


----------



## jhm757

Went to check my camera today and it was gone! But just a little ways away I had another camera up in a tree monitoring a spot where I have had trouble with people on 4 wheelers coming on to my property. And I got these 2 little juvenile delinquents, they were there the day after the last time I checked the camera. Date on picture is not correct, but I can tell what day it was buy the date on today's picture.

Now to figure out who they are and see if I can get my camera back!!!

Jim - jhm757


----------



## rhs341

ironman_gq said:


> I'm assuming these are Hmong people? Very common issue with them, they either don't understand or ignore private property laws and often act like they don't speak english when confronted. It's a whole cultural issue, where they came from the land is almost all govt owned and open to use by everyone.


Who cares where they CAME FROM.....take their azz to jail.....do not pass go, do not collect $200.....make an example outta 1 or 2 and they will tell all their mong smong fong I don't freaking care whatever they are called buddies.....that just burns me uuuuuuppppp....sorry for the rant.
This is THE USA!!!!! Screw them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshal

jhm757 said:


> Went to check my camera today and it was gone! But just a little ways away I had another camera up in a tree monitoring a spot where I have had trouble with people on 4 wheelers coming on to my property. And I got these 2 little juvenile delinquents, they were there the day after the last time I checked the camera. Date on picture is not correct, but I can tell what day it was buy the date on today's picture.
> 
> Now to figure out who they are and see if I can get my camera back!!!
> 
> Jim - jhm757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819033


I'm digging the kids outfit on the right.


----------



## ikarus1

ironman_gq said:


> I'm assuming these are Hmong people? Very common issue with them, they either don't understand or ignore private property laws and often act like they don't speak english when confronted. It's a whole cultural issue, where they came from the land is almost all govt owned and open to use by everyone.


Where they come was overrun by communists who don't recognize personal property or human rights. Dont bring that BS over here....


----------



## mainehunt

prock-nasty said:


> I was setting 220s in buckets and his dog was a small little house dog. He couldn't get the trap off of the dog until it was too late. He was pretty upset which I can imagine. I was just trapping for ***** but caught mostly possums. Caught most of the ***** in a small foothold trap.


Not sure about your trapping laws, but setting 220 conis at ground level is illegal in most states, a quick Google search showed on a trapping forum that Kansas has the same law. Here in Maine for example, traps like this cannot be set unless completely submerged in water or more than 4 feet above ground. And even now, the laws are becoming more strict.


----------



## Kick them up

Exactly!!!!!!!


ironman_gq said:


> i'm assuming these are hmong people? Very common issue with them, they either don't understand or ignore private property laws and often act like they don't speak english when confronted. It's a whole cultural issue, where they came from the land is almost all govt owned and open to use by everyone.


----------



## ironman_gq

Kick them up said:


> Exactly!!!!!!!


Not too many in my neck of the woods but southern MN has plenty of them. Chances are if you have a persistent trespass problem and their Asian looking it's a group of Hmong and they really don't care about private property, they forget English pretty quickly when confronted.


----------



## ikarus1

ironman_gq said:


> Not too many in my neck of the woods but southern MN has plenty of them. Chances are if you have a persistent trespass problem and their Asian looking it's a group of Hmong and they really don't care about private property, they forget English pretty quickly when confronted.


.45 acp speaks a universal tongue understood by everyone.


----------



## fr0sty

And we all saw how great that worked out in WI a few years back...


----------



## ikarus1

fr0sty said:


> And we all saw how great that worked out in WI a few years back...


You mean the guys that sat around and let that hmong guy shoot them?

Not everyone is a clueless fudd.


----------



## Cookie1125

mainehunt said:


> Not sure about your trapping laws, but setting 220 conis at ground level is illegal in most states, a quick Google search showed on a trapping forum that Kansas has the same law. Here in Maine for example, traps like this cannot be set unless completely submerged in water or more than 4 feet above ground. And even now, the laws are becoming more strict.


Regulations for Kansas shows that conibears with jaws more than 7inches are only allowed in water sets. 220's aren't in excess of 7 inches. 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Check this out
http://firefighterclosecalls.com/fi...-georgia-and-potentially-other-areas-as-well/


----------



## B4L Okie

Wow, fought fires for over 20 years and never saw that....however when I had some land, I had trespass problems...a 1x4 10' with nails worked wonders. It was on the backside of the place, the boys could go in my front gate. I burned about 80 acres of woods/grass once and my FD knew but all of the Volunteer ones around me wanted in to put it out. Told nope it's a controlled burn. Had a creek most of the way around it and 5 gal pump sprayers ready.


----------



## mainehunt

Cookie1125 said:


> Regulations for Kansas shows that conibears with jaws more than 7inches are only allowed in water sets. 220's aren't in excess of 7 inches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yep, you're right, I was wrong. I should not have trusted the post on the forum that I read. Kansas does allow 7" spread and smaller above water.


----------



## mlima5

Kick them up said:


> Working on it now. GW says that since I border Public ground that it needs to be marked better, but they know good and well that is it private property. Spoke with the guy who handles the public ground and he thinks the same that more signs won't stop them from trespassing. Next step Pratt, County Sheriff and Prosecutor. I know going in I would have some cross over traffic but this is ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 4810281
> Stay tuned.


Seems like youre getting a ridiculous number of pictures at that one spot, maybe put some signs up on the trail leading up to where that camera is?


----------



## Kick them up

mlima5 said:


> Seems like youre getting a ridiculous number of pictures at that one spot, maybe put some signs up on the trail leading up to where that camera is?


Have over a dozen posted signs with cellular camera in operation signs too. Trying Google translate to Hmong for my next trick. Spoke to a supervisor and agrees not a boundary issue, but trespass issue since they pass a permanent structure 60 yards away and by them staring into my camera. 

No other sightings in 2 weeks but they do favor Friday evenings so we shall see.


----------



## Live4hunting

I agree looks like the man.. Maybe another trespasser tipped them off on potential poaching looks like a salt block on the stump in the back ground.


----------



## hunting24seven

Walked through the bright pink No trespassing lease signs and my private property signs to hunt on my lease.


----------



## Buckem

hunting24seven said:


> Walked through the bright pink No trespassing lease signs and my private property signs to hunt on my lease.


The joys of people knowing you don't live there. Our neighbors have land next to ours which they live about 4 hours away. They only come out 
a couple times a year to hunt and gave me permission to hunt it. I just feel like I'm doing something wrong if I step foot on it even with permission.


----------



## hunting24seven

Buckem said:


> The joys of people knowing you don't live there. Our neighbors have land next to ours which they live about 4 hours away. They only come out
> a couple times a year to hunt and gave me permission to hunt it. I just feel like I'm doing something wrong if I step foot on it even with permission.


I hear you... My family owns the property that butts up to our lease as well so I'm out there all the time. We just moved that camera the evening before.


----------



## WI WILDMAN

*More from WI*

Unfortunately this isn't my first post to this thread. Fortunately I was able to catch and confront each set of trespassers. The guy and girl with a dog lives down the road, easy to figure that one out. The other set of morons has been ongoing for several years. My buddy happened to drive by one evening and noticed a truck parked off out land with MN license plates and texted me. I was able to catch them coming off the adjoining property (friend of family) just off of our 150 acres with a bag full of morels about an hour later. Had it been our land I would have been legit to press charges....So not being a mushroom fan I made them dump them on the ground and crush them into the dirt. Apparently they are worth good $ so if this happens again I'll just take them and re-sell (plus press charges) Either way, I finally caught the SOB's and managed to restrain myself from knocking them out.


----------



## Double Lung

*Another Knucklehead*















Caught this idiot driving right through my food plot. Took a little drive and it was the neighbor down the road. Me,
and my buddy 6'6 260, went up and knocked on Joe Dirts door. I showed him the pick and let him know the next time he sees me it will be with the DNR and I would prosecute. I was cordial but firm. He fell over himself apologizing and said it wouldn't happen again. We shall see, it felt good confronting him though.


----------



## NY911

Trespassing AND stealing.


----------



## ironman_gq

I that a metal detector?


----------



## abrenneman

And


ironman_gq said:


> I that a metal detector?


And if so, do you have a old place/historic site or something on your property that would draw him in? I can't see just walking through the woods metal detecting.


----------



## sternbow

abrenneman said:


> And
> 
> And if so, do you have a old place/historic site or something on your property that would draw him in? I can't see just walking through the woods metal detecting.


All woods are old places. New York was settled in 1609. Never know what you'll find. Gotta trespass to find out.


----------



## NY911

ironman_gq said:


> I that a metal detector?





abrenneman said:


> And
> 
> And if so, do you have a old place/historic site or something on your property that would draw him in? I can't see just walking through the woods metal detecting.


Yes, and unknown .


----------



## airwolf

gotta love those medal detector boys lol


----------



## airwolf

NY911 said:


> Trespassing AND stealing.
> 
> View attachment 4874338


hope he at least fills his holes back in lol


----------



## ehan69

I may have posted this in the incorrect location: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4337458 Think this technique would help mitigate trespassing?


----------



## Country boy 91

What I like is when you do catch them there scared stupid


----------



## Country boy 91

Last year during the 2ed firearm season here in so il I ran to town bout 30 mins when I got back had a suv parked on the side of the road at cash wetlands next to our property so me and my dad start lookin to see were he's at. Anyway we seen him walking down the property line in a bean field owned by a neighbor so we got between him and his vehicle and watched him sweat. He told us he was trying to get to the bottoms which would be to the s-sw but but he went to the s-se and was on cache maybe 100yrds the rest of the time he was on us cause I tracked him the next day. Suspected he was lying to out face but didn't know 100% for sure cause he was so nervous and no we didn't confront him at gun point just 2 6' 200# guys


----------



## benbosh

ironman_gq said:


> Not too many in my neck of the woods but southern MN has plenty of them. Chances are if you have a persistent trespass problem and their Asian looking it's a group of Hmong and they really don't care about private property, they forget English pretty quickly when confronted.


Where at in southern MN? I hunted a piece of public ground one morning in the middle of the week, early november and about 8 AM I hear twigs snapping and some rustling behind me probably 60 yards and then all of a sudden about 3-4 shots from a shotgun (I'm assuming squirrel hunters) but there were no squirrels in the trees or any around from what I could see and never heard one hit the ground. Pretty soon I seen a hmong man and a younger kid walk by at about 40 yards, no blaze orange (which is required for small game hunting) and hes throwing toilet paper or something similar on the ground like hes a flower girl in a wedding throwing petals out to mark his trail back out. They had no idea what-so-ever that I was watching them... I climbed outta the tree after that because I didn't want to get shot for making a slight movement and them thinking it was a squirrel. Plus they sounded like a herd of elephants walking through the woods.


----------



## Scope3334

Well some POS just stole one of my trail cams. Hopefully some of my others got a pic of who did it. Never wanted to post here, this sucks.


----------



## Kick them up

Yet more issues with the moungs. He also is taking raccoons out of season here.


----------



## skippyturtle

Seems like a solid case for poaching this time at least


----------



## ironman_gq

benbosh said:


> Where at in southern MN? I hunted a piece of public ground one morning in the middle of the week, early november and about 8 AM I hear twigs snapping and some rustling behind me probably 60 yards and then all of a sudden about 3-4 shots from a shotgun (I'm assuming squirrel hunters) but there were no squirrels in the trees or any around from what I could see and never heard one hit the ground. Pretty soon I seen a hmong man and a younger kid walk by at about 40 yards, no blaze orange (which is required for small game hunting) and hes throwing toilet paper or something similar on the ground like hes a flower girl in a wedding throwing petals out to mark his trail back out. They had no idea what-so-ever that I was watching them... I climbed outta the tree after that because I didn't want to get shot for making a slight movement and them thinking it was a squirrel. Plus they sounded like a herd of elephants walking through the woods.


Pick an area, there are a ton of them around the twin cities area so just about anywhere within a reasonable drive and you'll likely find them.


----------



## benbosh

ironman_gq said:


> Pick an area, there are a ton of them around the twin cities area so just about anywhere within a reasonable drive and you'll likely find them.


I have no problem finding them haha I'm in the Mankato area and theres a few around from what I've seen


----------



## ironman_gq

Don't misunderstand me, there's no hate or even a dislike for hmong people and not all of them are trespassers. I tried explaining in an earlier post that it's a cultural gap, from what I understand private property isn't really a thing in their native country and private property rights aren't quite understood.


----------



## MUGoose75

So I paid a guy to come over with his skid loader and work up a space I could put a food plot in, while he was there I had him do a little dirt work on the road in which had become washed pretty bad. Needless to say he did a little too good of a job on the road if this Nissan Altima can make it in and of there. I also had a guy in a jeep take the same tour, the gate and no trespassing signs should be up today or tomorrow. I can't figure the guy on the 4 wheeler, he came from the opposite direction of the road, I have no idea who he is or where he came from.


----------



## blazinsoles

H20fwler said:


> Had this low life piece of **** sneak through during Ohio's second gun season on our posted private property.
> He was obviously just trying to push deer out of our woods. It was Mercer county if anyone recognizes this trespasser please PM me.


Looks like every other deer driver in MC


----------



## newview

ironman_gq said:


> Pick an area, there are a ton of them around the twin cities area so just about anywhere within a reasonable drive and you'll likely find them.


They are in northern Iowa also. You'd never know they are around till the fall hunting season. They shoot anything that moves. Try talking to them, and you'll swear they've never heard English in their life! It's no wonder they trespass. They can't read English!


----------



## fr0sty

Fwiw, I went to some public land in central mn a few weeks back to bow hunt but there were lots of other people there. As I pulled up I saw a Hmong guy getting his blaze on, so i went over and asked if there were going squirrel hunting. The guy was very friendly and said that yes there were squirrel hunting. I said I was planning to bow hunt, but would find somewhere else to go. We shoot hands and wished each other good luck. 

My one and only experience with Hmong hunter was a positive one.


----------



## tOSU

fr0sty said:


> Fwiw, I went to some public land in central mn a few weeks back to bow hunt but there were lots of other people there. As I pulled up I saw a Hmong guy getting his blaze on, so i went over and asked if there were going squirrel hunting. The guy was very friendly and said that yes there were squirrel hunting. I said I was planning to bow hunt, but would find somewhere else to go. We shoot hands and wished each other good luck.
> 
> My one and only experience with Hmong hunter was a positive one.


Shooting one handed will require luck :wink:


----------



## fr0sty

Hehe!


----------



## Bearpawx4

ironman_gq said:


> Don't misunderstand me, there's no hate or even a dislike for hmong people and not all of them are trespassers. I tried explaining in an earlier post that it's a cultural gap, from what I understand private property isn't really a thing in their native country and private property rights aren't quite understood.


That's B.S. !
It's why they should not only be vested, it should still be a requirement for them to assimilate to our culture and F'n laws.
Sorry, that is a lame ass excuse.


----------



## Jax Bowhunter

Bearpawx4 said:


> That's B.S. !
> It's why they should not only be vested, it should still be a requirement for them to assimilate to our culture and F'n laws.
> Sorry, that is a lame ass excuse.


amen!


----------



## mlima5

Mu uncle had a camera stolen last week from a piece he owns on top of a mountain. Too bad the guy didnt realize it was a camera that sends the pictures to your phone! Small town, only a matter of time before they find him and get the camera back


----------



## NYHUNTER

Please be sure to follow up with us - post some pics too! We LOVE stories with a happy ending!


----------



## rhs341

mlima5 said:


> Mu uncle had a camera stolen last week from a piece he owns on top of a mountain. Too bad the guy didnt realize it was a camera that sends the pictures to your phone! Small town, only a matter of time before they find him and get the camera back


----------



## WolfNman

mlima5 said:


> Mu uncle had a camera stolen last week from a piece he owns on top of a mountain. Too bad the guy didnt realize it was a camera that sends the pictures to your phone! Small town, only a matter of time before they find him and get the camera back


Any news?


----------



## rhs341

Well i got one now......


----------



## spamking

rhs341 said:


> Well i got one now......
> View attachment 4994985


Yikes


----------



## 4X4HD

rhs341 said:


> Well i got one now......
> View attachment 4994985


Looks like a rough group, LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newview

spamking said:


> Yikes


The Beverly Hillbilly's gone modern!!


----------



## spamking

newview said:


> The Beverly Hillbilly's gone modern!!


Never know who or what you'll see.


----------



## Shoofly09

Bad news - I don't have any pics yet

Good news - The Warden who drove up on two road hunters gutting a deer on my property has plenty of pictures. And he took the deer. Called me last night to ask if I wanted to press charges. #$%^ yes I do want to press charges......


----------



## CootShooter

Shoofly09 said:


> Called me last night to ask if I wanted to press charges. #$%^ yes I do want to press charges......


Good for you. It's the only way these dirtbag scum-ass trespassing poachers will ever learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westalbany54

Wow, trespassing is messed up and even worst if they kill one on your land!


----------



## mlima5

rhs341 said:


>





WolfNman said:


> Any news?


Unfortunately not. Last i heard it "looked like someones son" but i never heard anything past that. I dont have the picture to post or i would


----------



## AAOutdoors

rhs341 said:


> Well i got one now......
> View attachment 4994985


Got a whole crew

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MUGoose75

So I used to think this thread was pretty funny until I started finding dip s*****s like this wondering around my best deer property in the middle of day in the middle of the rut. *** is this idiot doing??


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

MUGoose75 said:


> View attachment 5064841
> 
> So I used to think this thread was pretty funny until I started finding dip s*****s like this wondering around my best deer property in the middle of day in the middle of the rut. *** is this idiot doing??


That is a Mo. Game Warden ...Sir


----------



## ironman_gq

Still trespassing if he's on private property without probable cause. I don't see a badge or radio so I'm inclined to think it's a guy scouting.


----------



## BowmanFLOK

Looks like a warden to me. I would think a call in to the local officer would be a good start. I bet the jacket in his hand has his ID info on it.


----------



## Krazo

I'd send that pic to their HQ in Jeff City & ask if this is one of their officers. You might include county/area info as well. Sure looks like an agent to me though. I'm curious to know if it is. I certainly don't think they have the right to just wander through the woods looking for game law violators without some type of probable cause.


----------



## spamking

Krazo said:


> I certainly don't think they have the right to just wander through the woods looking for game law violators without some type of probable cause.


Yep. I'd hope that's the case as as well.


----------



## Ruttin1

Looks like someone headed to take a dump to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Ruttin1 said:


> Looks like someone headed to take a dump to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. Gw's always wear camo out there? Ohio they always have their green or tan uniforms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

He must scared of the boogeyman!! He's packing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepinthepines

Well just when I think it wouldn't happen to me it does. Had a trail camera stolen over the weekend. Sucks. I hate thieves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

rhs341 said:


>





WolfNman said:


> Any news?


Got some great news guys. My uncle showed the picture to a local LEO and he knew exactly who it was. Apparently hes got a long list of charges from trespassing to burglary, hes well known by local le. They picked the guy up on a parole violation over this and charges are in the works for the stolen camera


----------



## mlima5

NYHUNTER said:


> Please be sure to follow up with us - post some pics too! We LOVE stories with a happy ending!


Just posted the happy ending but forgot to tag you in it


----------



## BosKlong

This is called Trespasser pics.. Not trespasser chat! 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Nothing wrong with a follow up or conversing about things in the thread. It is a forum, archers helping archers.


----------



## BosKlong

Krazo said:


> Nothing wrong with a follow up or conversing about things in the thread. It is a forum, archers helping archers.


Hehehe.. Throwing wrenches into the works bud.. Just throwing wrenches.. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscafile

Bare54 said:


> NOT QUITE SURE ABOUT THIS ONE???


Ooooooohhhh, lovely spot for a picnic. Tea and crumpets anyone?


----------



## Piscafile

rhs341 said:


> Well i got one now......[iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4994985&d=1477678498"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Are you sure your last tee shot went this far?


----------



## rhs341

I'm a bit surprised at the "lack of" pics this year.....but actually that is a good thing!


----------



## Hower08

rhs341 said:


> I'm a bit surprised at the "lack of" pics this year.....but actually that is a good thing!


Half of them probably seen themselves on this thread


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Licking county, Ohio. Got this guy exploring the property we hunt. In my food plot with his bow. Shame shame.


----------



## YoteKiller89

H20fwler said:


> I've got these neighbors that live a few miles down the road that are very big farmers, lots of ground lots of woods. They don't let anyone outside of their inner circle even cross their property without reading them the riot act. They are big deer gun hunters and run coyotes in the winter with dogs.
> This small farm that I bought just for hunting and have it clearly posted had this pic turn up. I know it's one of their dogs and I know they were yote hunting, dog even has a tracking collar on it...they knew EXACTLY where the dog was. They never called me to ask just ran their dog right across one of my farms...so I guess it's OK for me to hunt their property now?


Dogs look familiar, where is this? Mercer county IL?


----------



## jim p

I don't know what your laws are but I have heard that gps tracking collars and their information has been used in some states for writing citations.


----------



## AthensShooter36

Bywayofthearrow said:


> Licking county, Ohio. Got this guy exploring the property we hunt. In my food plot with his bow. Shame shame.


Where st in licking county also where I live 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlehman8705

Trespassers are the worst! We had some on our land last year and they stole tree stands, game cams, and feeders....


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

St. Louisville area. NE.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

AthensShooter36 said:


> Bywayofthearrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Licking county, Ohio. Got this guy exploring the property we hunt. In my food plot with his bow. Shame shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Where st in licking county also where I live
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

St. Louisville area. 15 mins NE of Newark.


----------



## loveha

Been fairly lucky this year. Did have someone cut down a couple trees, but I think they were dead to begin with. Still, was not happy, but my fault I didn't have it marked. Changed that the moment I found it.


----------



## thebrett80

Great pics everyone!!!!


----------



## ACrim

*Caught one !*


----------



## ACrim

And same day i post the picture , the gentleman calls me to apologize. Stand up guy for sure !


----------



## sternbow

What's the story on that. Is he a member? Neighbor of yours?


----------



## ACrim

Local hunter , not sure if a member here or not. Posted several FB hunter pages and obviously the word got round


----------



## southeasthog




----------



## readonly

ACrim said:


> Local hunter , not sure if a member here or not. Posted several FB hunter pages and obviously the word got round


What was his reason for trespassing?


----------



## ACrim

Hunting, and apparently missed the no trespassing signage, security camera signage and locked gates.


----------



## rajela

ACrim said:


> Hunting, and apparently missed the no trespassing signage, security camera signage and locked gates.


With those locked gates your just never really sure!!!!


----------



## Xlr8n

ACrim said:


> View attachment 5187577
> View attachment 5187585


Nocked arrow? check. Wandering aimlessly onto posted property? check. Looking up into the treetops for deer? check. 


Bro was on a serious stalk! lol


----------



## ACrim

Xlr8n said:


> Nocked arrow? check. Wandering aimlessly onto posted property? check. Looking up into the treetops for deer? check.
> 
> 
> Bro was on a serious stalk! lol



Two blacktail doe on camera 10 minutes before him .. Check ! Spooked after hearing and/or seeing him come over hill , check.


----------



## MUGoose75

Got this idiot right before the MO rifle season, I did some asking around and found out who he was. He lives in the area but was quite a walk from home and heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## NYHUNTER

I got turned around pretty good the weekend before last and I wandered off onto my neighbors property during a pretty decent snowstorm. Not posted property, no property markers or signs, but I knew I was not on my own property any more and figured I just had to veer off a little to my right to get back to mine. Worst thing about it, I was walking in the completely wrong direction when I finally got my bearings using the GPS function on my phone. Stupid decision to leave my pack at camp thinking I am only going out back for the afternoon, so I had no compass and my phone does not have one. I was wandering around on my neighbor's land for more than an hour, and when I finally figured out where I was using google maps, I was really deep on the adjacent property. A little embarrassing to even myself having to walk back on my own footprints for a little while to get back to my property. No sun, lots of snow, and I lost all my landmarks much more quickly than I would ever have imagined. 

Thankfully I did not see my picture here - but you KNOW I was thinking about it as I was trudging along after finally figuring out which way South was.


----------



## newview

NYHUNTER said:


> I got turned around pretty good the weekend before last and I wandered off onto my neighbors property during a pretty decent snowstorm. Not posted property, no property markers or signs, but I knew I was not on my own property any more and figured I just had to veer off a little to my right to get back to mine. Worst thing about it, I was walking in the completely wrong direction when I finally got my bearings using the GPS function on my phone. Stupid decision to leave my pack at camp thinking I am only going out back for the afternoon, so I had no compass and my phone does not have one. I was wandering around on my neighbor's land for more than an hour, and when I finally figured out where I was using google maps, I was really deep on the adjacent property. A little embarrassing to even myself having to walk back on my own footprints for a little while to get back to my property. No sun, lots of snow, and I lost all my landmarks much more quickly than I would ever have imagined.
> 
> Thankfully I did not see my picture here - but you KNOW I was thinking about it as I was trudging along after finally figuring out which way South was.


If you are getting lost on your own land; you may want to consider a different hobby or becoming more familiar with your own land.


----------



## NYHUNTER

newview said:


> If you are getting lost on your own land; you may want to consider a different hobby or becoming more familiar with your own land.


I'll keep the hobby I like, thanks for your input (not). Bet you're a ficking blast at parties.


----------



## Krazo

MUGoose75 said:


> View attachment 5207721
> 
> Got this idiot right before the MO rifle season, I did some asking around and found out who he was. He lives in the area but was quite a walk from home and heading in the wrong direction.


Glad you found out who that was. I would've bet it was a LEO.


----------



## catscratch

NYHUNTER said:


> I got turned around pretty good the weekend before last and I wandered off onto my neighbors property during a pretty decent snowstorm. Not posted property, no property markers or signs, but I knew I was not on my own property any more and figured I just had to veer off a little to my right to get back to mine. Worst thing about it, I was walking in the completely wrong direction when I finally got my bearings using the GPS function on my phone. Stupid decision to leave my pack at camp thinking I am only going out back for the afternoon, so I had no compass and my phone does not have one. I was wandering around on my neighbor's land for more than an hour, and when I finally figured out where I was using google maps, I was really deep on the adjacent property. A little embarrassing to even myself having to walk back on my own footprints for a little while to get back to my property. No sun, lots of snow, and I lost all my landmarks much more quickly than I would ever have imagined.
> 
> Thankfully I did not see my picture here - but you KNOW I was thinking about it as I was trudging along after finally figuring out which way South was.


I was hunting on a trail the landowner had cleared and he told me I could hunt on. I put a stand and a camera up on the trail and hunted a few times. One day I pulled the card and there were pics of a couple looking at the stand and then looking at the camera. I called the landowner to tell him that someone was snooping around on his place. He said ya, they were his neighbors and they had already gotten a hold of him. They were pissed because someone had trespassed and was hunting their place! Turns out the landowner had made the trail on his neighbors side of the line I was the trespasser. I asked for a name and phone number so that I could call and apologize but he said they didn't want contacted by me. They were too ticked at me to listen! Honest mistake on my part (due to someone else's misinformation) but I still felt horrible for it. I don't know how these people do it on purpose and have no issues with themselves. I felt like I had a huge character flaw for being the trespasser, and it was worse because I never got to apologize for it.


----------



## MUGoose75

Krazo said:


> Glad you found out who that was. I would've bet it was a LEO.


I showed a buddy the pic that knows everybody in the area and he gets around, I have little doubt this picture had made it back to him second hand. Whether or not he gives a crap is another matter. He climbed a fence to get onto our property and I'd say that wasn't the only one he had to cross.


----------



## newview

NYHUNTER said:


> I'll keep the hobby I like, thanks for your input (not). Bet you're a ficking blast at parties.


Just what we need is people posting how they innocently trespass on the neighbor's land on this thread. A landowner no less!! Maybe you should be skipping the parties!!


----------



## NYHUNTER

I bet that stick really hurts some days.


----------



## southeasthog

catscratch said:


> I was hunting on a trail the landowner had cleared and he told me I could hunt on. I put a stand and a camera up on the trail and hunted a few times. One day I pulled the card and there were pics of a couple looking at the stand and then looking at the camera. I called the landowner to tell him that someone was snooping around on his place. He said ya, they were his neighbors and they had already gotten a hold of him. They were pissed because someone had trespassed and was hunting their place! Turns out the landowner had made the trail on his neighbors side of the line I was the trespasser. I asked for a name and phone number so that I could call and apologize but he said they didn't want contacted by me. They were too ticked at me to listen! Honest mistake on my part (due to someone else's misinformation) but I still felt horrible for it. I don't know how these people do it on purpose and have no issues with themselves. I felt like I had a huge character flaw for being the trespasser, and it was worse because I never got to apologize for it.


Kind of sounds like the landowner put the blame off on you. That's why he said they didn't want you to contact them.


----------



## catscratch

southeasthog said:


> Kind of sounds like the landowner put the blame off on you. That's why he said they didn't want you to contact them.


I had that thought, but I' had been friends with the landowner for many yrs before that and trust him. From what I understand from him and other people (I asked around) is that the neighbor's were rather strange people. I suspect he got in trouble too for having put the trail in the wrong spot.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## southeasthog

catscratch said:


> I had that thought, but I' had been friends with the landowner for many yrs before that and trust him. From what I understand from him and other people (I asked around) is that the neighbor's were rather strange people. I suspect he got in trouble too for having put the trail in the wrong spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The neighbors might be some of so people where everyone is the devil and see conspiracy's in every thing. I've known people like that before. The landowner intentionally cleared it on their land. You knew it was their property...blah blah blah. You can't reason with those kind of people. Even if you tried to apologize, they probably wouldn't believe it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

MUGoose75 said:


> View attachment 5207721
> 
> Got this idiot right before the MO rifle season, I did some asking around and found out who he was. He lives in the area but was quite a walk from home and heading in the wrong direction.




Is he a game warden?


----------



## fr0sty

I feel for you man. Something similar happened to me and my brother inlaw. We had gotten permission to hunt some land my aunt's long time boyfriend owned with his brother. We spoke to him at a family gathering, and he called and talked to his brother while we listened to them talk about allowing us to hunt. We thought we were all good to go. so a couple weeks before the season we went up with our sons to set stands We spoke to the local guy than manages the property for them and he told us where the property lines were and what not. Spent time setting stands and getting excited to hunt the firearms opener. We went back a week later to check something and found our stands sitting on the approach with a not so nice note attached. I called the number and spoke to the other brother, who basically tore me a new one and wouldn't let me get a word in edge wise. Guess he forgot giving us permission. 




catscratch said:


> I was hunting on a trail the landowner had cleared and he told me I could hunt on. I put a stand and a camera up on the trail and hunted a few times. One day I pulled the card and there were pics of a couple looking at the stand and then looking at the camera. I called the landowner to tell him that someone was snooping around on his place. He said ya, they were his neighbors and they had already gotten a hold of him. They were pissed because someone had trespassed and was hunting their place! Turns out the landowner had made the trail on his neighbors side of the line I was the trespasser. I asked for a name and phone number so that I could call and apologize but he said they didn't want contacted by me. They were too ticked at me to listen! Honest mistake on my part (due to someone else's misinformation) but I still felt horrible for it. I don't know how these people do it on purpose and have no issues with themselves. I felt like I had a huge character flaw for being the trespasser, and it was worse because I never got to apologize for it.


----------



## Qwargmire

fr0sty said:


> I feel for you man. Something similar happened to me and my brother inlaw. We had gotten permission to hunt some land my aunt's long time boyfriend owned with his brother. We spoke to him at a family gathering, and he called and talked to his brother while we listened to them talk about allowing us to hunt. We thought we were all good to go. so a couple weeks before the season we went up with our sons to set stands We spoke to the local guy than manages the property for them and he told us where the property lines were and what not. Spent time setting stands and getting excited to hunt the firearms opener. We went back a week later to check something and found our stands sitting on the approach with a not so nice note attached. I called the number and spoke to the other brother, who basically tore me a new one and wouldn't let me get a word in edge wise. Guess he forgot giving us permission.



Always get permission in writing. NO arguing or "forgetting" then...


----------



## fr0sty

Good advice, though at the time I was a brand new hunter and very green. It ended up much better though, since I ended up buying part of my inlaws land and we hunt there now.


----------



## MUGoose75

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Is he a game warden?


Lol, I wish, he's a painter.


----------



## 70641

Got a pic of this guy during gun season trespassing on my property and my land is posted big time. I have signs posted like 15 ft apart my entire perimeter. I'm strictly a bow hunter and I do not allow guns on the property.. (Nothing against gun hunters) just that I have a couple of feeders and a nice 1/2 acre food plot that I put in every year to keep the deer around and my land is for me and my son and brother.....Never saw him before at at....


----------



## Geeman

MUGoose75 said:


> Lol, I wish, he's a painter.



Was he carrying while trespassing just in case he got into a confrontation with an angry landowner???

Just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## cwa1104sab

NY911 said:


> Again with this spot! First one of the year though....dog walking nature photographing basic white hipster girl.
> 
> View attachment 3450834


As a fellow NYer I gotta say... I'd hit that like a Walmart with the lights out...


----------



## cwa1104sab

jhm757 said:


> Went to check my camera today and it was gone! But just a little ways away I had another camera up in a tree monitoring a spot where I have had trouble with people on 4 wheelers coming on to my property. And I got these 2 little juvenile delinquents, they were there the day after the last time I checked the camera. Date on picture is not correct, but I can tell what day it was buy the date on today's picture.
> 
> Now to figure out who they are and see if I can get my camera back!!!
> 
> Jim - jhm757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819033


I might start by goimg to the local high school and speak to the principal. Its a good quality pic and theyre young enough to be riding bikes. idk, just an idea good luck finding them, I live hunt work play in NY so it hits close to home


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

MUGoose75 said:


> View attachment 5207721
> 
> Got this idiot right before the MO rifle season, I did some asking around and found out who he was. He lives in the area but was quite a walk from home and heading in the wrong direction.



What was he doing in camo with a pistol?


----------



## RossRagan

newview said:


> If you are getting lost on your own land; you may want to consider a different hobby or becoming more familiar with your own land.


Been there and done that myself. Maybe you could go out in a couple of hundred acre dense woods with heavy overcast, and snow without compass or GPS and show us how it is done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newview

RossRagan said:


> Been there and done that myself. Maybe you could go out in a couple of hundred acre dense woods with heavy overcast, and snow without compass or GPS and show us how it is done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried knitting?


----------



## RossRagan

newview said:


> Have you tried knitting?


LOL.....I did...it was very boring; wifey is big into it though. 

But seriously, couple of times a year folks head into northern MN forest and end up lost and have to be rescued. It is quite easy to become disoriented in dense woods under just cloud cover, let alone snowfall. The one time it happened to me, I luckily came out on a logging road which I was familiar with that ran parallel to the direction that I was supposed to be heading...in other words, when I exited onto the logging road I was heading west when I thought I was moving north. That is the last time I hunted in near wilderness without a set of compasses or GPS.


----------



## newview

RossRagan said:


> LOL.....I did...it was very boring; wifey is big into it though.
> 
> But seriously, couple of times a year folks head into northern MN forest and end up lost and have to be rescued. It is quite easy to become disoriented in dense woods under just cloud cover, let alone snowfall. The one time it happened to me, I luckily came out on a logging road which I was familiar with that ran parallel to the direction that I was supposed to be heading...in other words, when I exited onto the logging road I was heading west when I thought I was moving north. That is the last time I hunted in near wilderness without a set of compasses or GPS.


The original comment was made by a poster who got lost on his own land, and found himself on his neighbors. I am saying if your own land seems to be a large wilderness; you might be better off knitting! Just what we need is excuses for trespassing!!


----------



## Geeman

Not that long ago a young man with his father and uncle went into the woods in Aitkin County Minnesota grouse hunting, got separated and the boy got lost. Despite extensive search efforts, the boy was never found.


----------



## 1Hunter

I know who this guy is......


----------



## NYHUNTER

newview said:


> The original comment was made by a poster who got lost on his own land, and found himself on his neighbors. I am saying if your own land seems to be a large wilderness; you might be better off knitting! Just what we need is excuses for trespassing!!


What a *******.


----------



## brancher147

newview said:


> The original comment was made by a poster who got lost on his own land, and found himself on his neighbors. I am saying if your own land seems to be a large wilderness; you might be better off knitting! Just what we need is excuses for trespassing!!


People get lost on their own land all the time. Some people do not know the proper property lines, and they are not always clearly marked. I have run into all of these scenarios, and have been on both sides of the line, it's not a big deal. I am glad I hunt in a county where people understand this happens, and not near someone like you.


----------



## ironman_gq

brancher147 said:


> People get lost on their own land all the time. Some people do not know the proper property lines, and they are not always clearly marked. I have run into all of these scenarios, and have been on both sides of the line, it's not a big deal. I am glad I hunt in a county where people understand this happens, and not near someone like you.


It happens, throw in poor visability and it gets worse. I've gotten twisted up in heavy fog or snow and been completely turned around, dark is even worse yet. Flashlights just cut lanes but don't show you enough to know where your going.


----------



## NYHUNTER

ironman_gq said:


> It happens, throw in poor visability and it gets worse. I've gotten twisted up in heavy fog or snow and been completely turned around, dark is even worse yet. Flashlights just cut lanes but don't show you enough to know where your going.


Yeah man! My experience was a heavy snowfall that went on for about an hour, combined with swampy area where I was more focused on creeping from dry spot to dry spot, still hunting. Coming in from a side of the property we usually avoid due to swampy conditions - it was amazingly easy to get off track and lose my bearings. Thankfully it wasn't trespassing because it was just the neighbor's property and we're OK with each other - I really don't think I would have seen a posted sign if there were any. But if there were and I did, I would have known where I was, and then this wouldn't have been fodder for mr stick-up-his-butt to whizz his uninformed opinion all over. 

And yeah, I am glad we don't have people like him as neighbors too!


----------



## RublineRunner

1Hunter said:


> I know who this guy is......
> View attachment 5300809


Oh boy... did you have a chat with him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Hunter

RublineRunner said:


> Oh boy... did you have a chat with him?
> 
> 
> I may just have identified a thief - last year a trail camera was stolen from the steel lock box you can see on the big tree, top of picture left of center! What you can't see is a ground blind to the right out of sight of the camera and guess what - last year we had a 3 legged folding chair taken also. We know he checked inside the ground blind because the zipper wasn't in the marked spot we always leave it! He also has something hidden under front of jacket, and to tell you the truth this guy is a real wimp of person. Last years thefts were reported to the law, so seriously what do ya do? He obviously knows our set up is there.....


----------



## Xlr8n

1Hunter said:


> RublineRunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy... did you have a chat with him?
> 
> 
> I may just have identified a thief - last year a trail camera was stolen from the steel lock box you can see on the big tree, top of picture left of center! What you can't see is a ground blind to the right out of sight of the camera and guess what - last year we had a 3 legged folding chair taken also. We know he checked inside the ground blind because the zipper wasn't in the marked spot we always leave it! He also has something hidden under front of jacket, and to tell you the truth this guy is a real wimp of person. Last years thefts were reported to the law, so seriously what do ya do? He obviously knows our set up is there.....
> 
> 
> 
> If this is on your private property and he's been told to stay out, I know I'd be paying him a visit.
Click to expand...


----------



## brancher147

Saw this while driving a back road. This may help keep trespassers away...IDK


----------



## sway415

brancher147 said:


> Saw this while driving a back road. This may help keep trespassers away...IDK
> 
> View attachment 5346345


The sad reality of this is that if a trespasser is shot on this guy's property, the prosecuting attorney's will use this as "proof" that the owner is a trigger-happy maniac who just wants to shoot people... and they will win.


----------



## B4L Okie

They left off: survivors will be shot again!


----------



## RossRagan

sway415 said:


> The sad reality of this is that if a trespasser is shot on this guy's property, the prosecuting attorney's will use this as "proof" that the owner is a trigger-happy maniac who just wants to shoot people... and they will win.


...shows premeditation...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckyHunter13

sway415 said:


> The sad reality of this is that if a trespasser is shot on this guy's property, the prosecuting attorney's will use this as "proof" that the owner is a trigger-happy maniac who just wants to shoot people... and they will win.


I'd say the sad reality is you think it's acceptable to shoot somebody for trespassing. I'm not supporting or condoning trespassing. I despise it. But I don't think shooting someone is the solution. Report and prosecute should be a plenty strong deterrent.


----------



## sway415

BuckyHunter13 said:


> I'd say the sad reality is you think it's acceptable to shoot somebody for trespassing. I'm not supporting or condoning trespassing. I despise it. But I don't think shooting someone is the solution. Report and prosecute should be a plenty strong deterrent.


I must have missed the part of my post that said I thought it was acceptable to shoot somebody for trespassing? I think you missed the bigger point there...


----------



## RossRagan

sway415 said:


> I must have missed the part of my post that said I thought it was acceptable to shoot somebody for trespassing? I think you missed the bigger point there...


...you mean the "trigger happy maniac" part?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnuff1

I think Fatboy at all the corn.


----------



## MXLord327

"I'd say the sad reality is you think it's acceptable to shoot somebody for trespassing. I'm not supporting or condoning trespassing. I despise it. But I don't think shooting someone is the solution. Report and prosecute should be a plenty strong deterrent."


Exactly, I was going to post the same thing. It's the reason I don't have any types of warning signs on my property. Thank the lawyers for that....


----------



## Nofish

MXLord327 said:


> "I'd say the sad reality is you think it's acceptable to shoot somebody for trespassing. I'm not supporting or condoning trespassing. I despise it. But I don't think shooting someone is the solution. Report and prosecute should be a plenty strong deterrent."
> 
> 
> Exactly, I was going to post the same thing. It's the reason I don't have any types of warning signs on my property. Thank the lawyers for that....


Do you at least have no trespassing signs posted? Without those signs here in MN you couldn't legally do anything about a trespasser.


----------



## Bucksnuff1

In Texas you can just use purple paint for no trespassing.


----------



## Velvet htr

I have been using the Snyper Commander model cameras, sends pics direct to my cell phone. Now I know when it happens and who it is the minute it happens instead of waiting to check SD cards a week later. You get suprising looks when you catch em in the act!


----------



## RublineRunner

Hate tresspassers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbreck781

I am almost afraid to own my own land for fear of this!!!!


----------



## '10destroyer340

Nofish said:


> Do you at least have no trespassing signs posted? Without those signs here in MN you couldn't legally do anything about a trespasser.


 Here in Wisconsin, land does not have to be posted. If you don't have permission you can't go there. What a lot of people here think is that if you get permission once you're good.
In reality you must get permission every year. For any given season. If you get permission to squirrel hunt and you go there and shoot a deer during deer season. You can be prosecuted.


----------



## MtnOak

looks like a real athlete..........LMFAO!!!!!!!!


Bucksnuff1 said:


> I think Fatboy at all the corn.
> View attachment 5349641
> View attachment 5349673


----------



## doughboy181

Got pics of this a-hole on opening day this year on our farm in Illinois. Posted these pics on FB and had a positive ID in less than 30 minutes! Local CO went to his house and presented him with his ticket.....


----------



## RossRagan

doughboy181 said:


> Got pics of this a-hole on opening day this year on our farm in Illinois. Posted these pics on FB and had a positive ID in less than 30 minutes! Local CO went to his house and presented him with his ticket.....
> 
> 
> 
> ***************************
> 
> Nice! I love it when a plan comes together! Congrats.
Click to expand...


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

Looks like they're trying to find a blood trail.


----------



## doughboy181

elite-ish said:


> Looks like they're trying to find a blood trail.


I don't believe so. This camera is 10 yds in front of a ladder stand that he is heading right to. More than likely hunted out of it that evening.


----------



## B4L Okie

Looks like he outgrew that jacket, lol!


----------



## Monster17

NYHUNTER said:


> I'll keep the hobby I like, thanks for your input (not). Bet you're a ficking blast at parties.


Don't worry OP there is always one of those in every crowed!


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

doughboy181 said:


> I don't believe so. This camera is 10 yds in front of a ladder stand that he is heading right to. More than likely hunted out of it that evening.



Was he hunting out of your stand?


----------



## Don K

Glad the CO wrote the ticket.


----------



## tnpig

Nice


----------



## tnpig

Good


----------



## tnpig

Please no


----------



## tnpig

That cat's out for a good time


----------



## tnpig

Got caught


----------



## 1jskyking

Ttt


----------



## I like Meat

B4L Okie said:


> Looks like he outgrew that jacket, lol!


looks like he could use new camo.... still wouldnt help him ...


----------



## scotthoyt

Missouri plate
Black Chevy truck
It looks like 4MG-807
Any help???









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## scotthoyt

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## loveha

'10destroyer340 said:


> Here in Wisconsin, land does not have to be posted. If you don't have permission you can't go there. What a lot of people here think is that if you get permission once you're good.
> In reality you must get permission every year. For any given season. If you get permission to squirrel hunt and you go there and shoot a deer during deer season. You can be prosecuted.


Same situation in Michigan. Been fighting trespassers for 3 years now. It's slowing down now that people know it's not state land. Doesn't help the two track from the road starts on state and goes straight through my property to a bike trail. And no, it's not an easement, just an unmarked two track.


----------



## ironman_gq

If it's not an easement and isn't a marked road, you should be able to block it at your property lines. If the state really wants to have access to the trail through your land then they can either pay for an easement or go through the court hassle and try to claim imminent domain which would have a hard time going through the courts if you can show that there is other public access to the trail within a reasonable distance.


----------



## apcci2

doughboy181 said:


> Got pics of this a-hole on opening day this year on our farm in Illinois. Posted these pics on FB and had a positive ID in less than 30 minutes! Local CO went to his house and presented him with his ticket.....
> View attachment 5429969
> View attachment 5429985
> View attachment 5430009


glad you were able to ID him so he could get his ticket, but he deserves a beatdown......


----------



## conquestador

No pic, but last year I posted the rear couple of acres at my SIL's property that has an overgrown apple orchard on it. It borders about 40 acres of town property that my father-in law sold off a number of years ago. It's mostly field and a land owner on the other side always mowed some paths through it to make it easy for the hikers. Naturally, he mows through the corner of the orchard. It's well posted and very visible to anyone walking it but it means nothing to them. So early this spring I took a walk over to his place and introduced myself. I explained the situation and we had a nice conversation. His response to me was, "Oh, I didn't think that it was meant for me. I thought it was just to keep other bordering neighbors from dumping brush back there." Since then he cut a new trail well outside of her property and the folks are using it. Everyone's happy which is unusual. Next time I see him out, I'll give him a "thank you."


----------



## hawkdriver55

conquestador said:


> No pic, but last year I posted the rear couple of acres at my SIL's property that has an overgrown apple orchard on it. It borders about 40 acres of town property that my father-in law sold off a number of years ago. It's mostly field and a land owner on the other side always mowed some paths through it to make it easy for the hikers. Naturally, he mows through the corner of the orchard. It's well posted and very visible to anyone walking it but it means nothing to them. So early this spring I took a walk over to his place and introduced myself. I explained the situation and we had a nice conversation. His response to me was, "Oh, I didn't think that it was meant for me. I thought it was just to keep other bordering neighbors from dumping brush back there." Since then he cut a new trail well outside of her property and the folks are using it. Everyone's happy which is unusual. Next time I see him out, I'll give him a "thank you."


Wow two folks interacting like rational adults. So rare these days. Congrats!!


----------



## jtball1620

Found this picture from last year. Our camp is in the background. Never saw this guy before and still haven't seen him. Property is clearly marked so not sure what this guy was up to. We had someone steal an entire trailer full of T 111 the year we built the camp. Put trail cameras out and signs and luckily haven't had a problem since. Hope it stays that way


----------



## Billy H

jtball1620 said:


> Found this picture from last year. Our camp is in the background. Never saw this guy before and still haven't seen him. Property is clearly marked so not sure what this guy was up to. We had someone steal an entire trailer full of T 111 the year we built the camp. Put trail cameras out and signs and luckily haven't had a problem since. Hope it stays that way


What's with the yard stick on the tree


----------



## jtball1620

We were having a few black bears come around. We were having a debate at camp about the size of the biggest one so one of us put that up to try to get a height on it


----------



## fmb

Heres my entry . . . .



oh wait, they stole the camera I dont have a pic......thos SOB's


----------



## DaddyRat

fmb said:


> Heres my entry . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, they stole the camera I dont have a pic......thos SOB's


Well, that sucks


----------



## mattmann

Tracked this guy down through friends of friends. Ended up getting sent his Facebook. Doesn't have any land around us and lives 4 hours out. I was told it was an "accident" and he was just scouting. Where this was taken is WAY off the beaten path and we have signs and paint everywhere. Have been debating what to do..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## km04

Yep, he was scouting....your land.


----------



## Reelrydor

Constant here


----------



## full moon64

Reelrydor said:


> View attachment 6214731
> View attachment 6214731
> View attachment 6214733
> View attachment 6214735
> Constant here


people are nervy..trespassing


----------



## cwa1104sab

Even though I don't own land it continues to piss me off that people do this. I either hunt state land or I've belonged to a club. The one time I got turned around on state land and walked out I came out through someones side yard. I knocked on the door and explained myself and apologized. The homeowner was so appreciative and could tell I was spun around by my azz dragging he offered to drive me back to where I went in. It wound up being almost 3 miles away. BTW reelrydor this was in upstate NY and I saw in your post your're from upstate NY as well. But to have the balls to give the thumbs up in the one picture would send me over the edge


----------



## Reelrydor

Im waiting--Hunting season is coming. Here you have to have a whole file on them--


----------



## Teemster

What's he throwin stuff at?


----------



## catscratch

Teemster said:


> What's he throwin stuff at?


Probably a "No Trespassing" sign. 

Reelrydor's problem would drive me absolutely nuts!!!


----------



## ironman_gq

Rubber blunt tips on the arrows should get them to stay out. Or a paintball gun, bonus points if you get some pepper balls.


----------



## Billy H

That looks like a right of way. Good luck keeping people off that. Also looks like the other side is posted. Is that part of the property you have permission to hunt.


----------



## Dietter700

Just a couple kids playing airssoft? Never saw them before or again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

mattmann said:


> Tracked this guy down through friends of friends. Ended up getting sent his Facebook. Doesn't have any land around us and lives 4 hours out. I was told it was an "accident" and he was just scouting. Where this was taken is WAY off the beaten path and we have signs and paint everywhere. Have been debating what to do.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's Hal Shaffer from Drop Zone TV doing scouting your place?


----------



## Djulbert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EqualizerMan

Great Pic of The Trespasser.....Now Ya Need Facial Recognition......That Would Throw Em For A Loop.....LOL


----------



## thirdhandman

Can't stand a thief, cheat or a liar.ukey:


----------



## EqualizerMan

thirdhandman said:


> Can't stand a thief, cheat or a liar.ukey:


Yup....Trespass On Someone s Land....Trespass On Someones Intellectual Properties.....Would Make That Someone A Thief, Cheat and Liar. EqualizerMan[/QUOTE]


----------



## thirdhandman

Djulbert said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they are just going for a sunday stroll. Wait till ya get the chance to holler at them when they are under your stand. That will shock the beegeebees out of them.:mg:


----------



## cutter10x

Friggin Neighbor


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^ :faint:


----------



## Kyo

Luckily no cameras were stolen this time..









Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Kyo said:


> Luckily no cameras were stolen this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk



Do you know who these people are?


----------



## Kyo

chaded said:


> Do you know who these people are?


No I don't. I showed the pictures to my neighbor and he has seen the ATV's riding on the back roads but doesn't know who they are.


----------



## WookieBowcaster

Great thread. Have you all seen some of the trespasser videos that Drury Outdoors posted? Dudes just riding through their property on ATVs. No regard.


----------



## Newshooter1

Kyo said:


> Luckily no cameras were stolen this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk


Start sharing these pictures on facebook, you will find out who they are sooner or later. Social media keeps no secrets.


----------



## Abar

That's awesome!


----------



## blazinsoles

Kyo said:


> No I don't. I showed the pictures to my neighbor and he has seen the ATV's riding on the back roads but doesn't know who they are.


Oh yeah. Id be tuning that little man pleaser up. Its one thing to blatantly trespass. Flipping you the bird on the camera like a tough guy takes it to a whole new level of stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kearneyhill

I feel sorry for the little kid that that dude stole his atv. Big guy on a little bike


----------



## rnmech40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wi_drenxl

Unfortunately another contribution









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

The socks and sandals are handy..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Page01

wi_drenxl said:


> Unfortunately another contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What is he pulling?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wi_drenxl

Page01 said:


> What is he pulling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't know I'm assuming it some sort of mower. I think it's the same guy that got stuck with a mower last year by a different camera. 

Problem is I don't own the land and the land owner doesn't allow other people on their, but doesn't do much unless he happens to see them himself. The property next to it is really the issue. That guy doesn't give anyone permission to ride on his, but doesn't stop anyone. Then they come over on to the property I'm on. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## newview

wi_drenxl said:


> Don't know I'm assuming it some sort of mower. I think it's the same guy that got stuck with a mower last year by a different camera.
> 
> Problem is I don't own the land and the land owner doesn't allow other people on their, but doesn't do much unless he happens to see them himself. The property next to it is really the issue. That guy doesn't give anyone permission to ride on his, but doesn't stop anyone. Then they come over on to the property I'm on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


People don't haul atv's and mowers around in socks and sandals. They also don't pull a mower around just for kicks! My guess is this person lives very near.


----------



## wi_drenxl

newview said:


> People don't haul atv's and mowers around in socks and sandals. They also don't pull a mower around just for kicks! My guess is this person lives very near.


Yeah I know he's local, but I don't have much that I can do about it as I'm not the landowner


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Not really trespassing even though it's on private property. This is close to the 8th green of a golf course and players find lost balls and nothing has ever come up missing. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cookie1125 said:


> Not really trespassing even though it's on private property. This is close to the 8th green of a golf course and players find lost balls and nothing has ever come up missing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Some of my best hunting in the spring was near a golf course. Till they cut the timber. I'm in outa state so.... Oh well.


----------



## Cookie1125

yeah my biggest buck was on this ground and I could see the 13th green and 14th tee from the stand through the trees. my very first turkey and my turkey from this spring were by the driving range of this same course. I'm always nervous about my cameras but not because of the golfers. the meth heads on the other hand are thick.


----------



## NYHUNTER

I seriously cannot believe that, during hunting season, we have had no posts here in over a month!


----------



## bardman

I agree, I love this thread.


----------



## Bow_81

bardman said:


> I agree, I love this thread.


Relish in fellow hunters misery.

Haha just kidding. This thread is awesome. Some of these pictures would have me fuming if I were in their shoes.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

NYHUNTER said:


> I seriously cannot believe that, during hunting season, we have had no posts here in over a month!


I was thinking the same thing a couple of days ago....


----------



## mlima5

wi_drenxl said:


> Yeah I know he's local, but I don't have much that I can do about it as I'm not the landowner
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Download something like ONX hunt and pay for the membership. Look at who owns the properties around the land and try and find facebooks based off the names. Tried to do this for a stolen camera but they ended up getting an id on the guy before i found it. This could work well for anyone who thinks the person trespassing lives nearby


----------



## The Dude68

dont know how he didnt see it - my ameristep blind was right next to it and i havent seen any deer since - f me right?! season goes for 4-9th of december i can take 2 bucks, 5 on cam


----------



## MUGoose75

How's this for nice, he was at least nice enough to wave and not steal my camera.


----------



## Jskiser

Newshooter1 said:


> Start sharing these pictures on facebook, you will find out who they are sooner or later. Social media keeps no secrets.


We caught our trespassers via social media.


----------



## Jskiser

Trespassing sucks. Luckily we haven’t had any problems in the past few years. I’ve had a few cams stolen or bashed in.


----------



## EqualizerMan

Ha ha and Dog and NO Poop Bag.......


----------



## EqualizerMan

Huntin with Golf Clubs......now I ve seen everything.......


----------



## bustim

Not sure who he is but he walked by a few posted signs


----------



## Todd NE WY

EqualizerMan said:


> Huntin with Golf Clubs......now I ve seen everything.......


I think the poster said this camera was just off the golf course.


----------



## skippyturtle

Morgan county Ohio


----------



## pbuck

Pretty obvious these guys know they’re not supposed to be there. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

i dunno about in WV but it wouldn't take real long to track down someone that owned an Argo around here.


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> i dunno about in WV but it wouldn't take real long to track down someone that owned an Argo around here.


Oh, we know who it is. :darkbeer:


----------



## dublelung1

pbuck said:


> Oh, we know who it is. :darkbeer:


So what you going to do about them trespassing?


----------



## pbuck

dublelung1 said:


> So what you going to do about them trespassing?


It’s a hunting club lease and the club president is working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

I wasnt joking when I posted it, and I wasnt joking when I called the law... You were really stupid when you parked in my access easement.. Until you make the note or help pay the taxes dont come back!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 6322855
> View attachment 6322857
> View attachment 6322861
> View attachment 6322863
> View attachment 6322865
> 
> 
> I wasnt joking when I posted it, and I wasnt joking when I called the law... You were really stupid when you parked in my access easement.. Until you make the note or help pay the taxes dont come back!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did law enforcement do about it?


----------



## EJP1234

Tickets and told him hes lucky i called, and they dont recommend I come back. He said his cousin gave him permission, funny I dont know his cousin.... I wasnt in the best mood about it, and I was a good bit bigger than him. I will give him some eastern shore justice next time, I dont take well to thiefs, and thats what he was doing, stealing from me...


----------



## B4L Okie

Funny how their "friends or cousins and or relatives "give them permission! and YOU own it! I used to own some good ground and it took about 2 years of constant patrolling to get people off my place. One guy who about to dump trash on me that I ran off and was from out of state went to the Sheriffs office and said some dude threatened him with an assault rifle! I called the SO a bit later to run his tag and they go was that you? Said yep but I was holding my blackpowder gun and kept it at port arms barrel facing down as I told him to move on. So they run this guys tag and he had warrants. From Cali! He gave them a fake name when he complained. So, deputy comes out, show him my assault muzzleloader! He just laughs and had me write a statement telling them what happened and that I called in his tag and that I learned he was wanted. Do not know if they ever caught up to him, but hope they did.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Pretty sad when they KNOW they are not supposed to be there. Yet they still justify it with some BS lie! I hope they all got tickets! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## diversifiedoc

EJP1234 said:


> Tickets and told him hes lucky i called, and they dont recommend I come back. He said his cousin gave him permission, funny I dont know his cousin.... I wasnt in the best mood about it, and I was a good bit bigger than him. I will give him some eastern shore justice next time, I dont take well to thiefs, and thats what he was doing, stealing from me...


By any chance are you a school teacher in berlin md?


----------



## pope125

diversifiedoc said:


> By any chance are you a school teacher in berlin md?


I see your last post got deleted??? It was a good read , says a lot about this guy . Explains a ton about his post , and what kind of guy he is .


----------



## 4X4HD

pope125 said:


> I see your last post got deleted??? It was a good read , says a lot about this guy . Explains a ton about his post , and what kind of guy he is .


I’m guessing you missed the post that also got deleted about it not being the same guy....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

pope125 said:


> I see your last post got deleted??? It was a good read , says a lot about this guy . Explains a ton about his post , and what kind of guy he is .



UUmmm... I live over an hour away from the area he was talking about. The name he posted wasn't mine, in fact not even close... The pictures I posted above are a trespasser, poaching on land I own as I discovered yesterday. The DNR obviously agreed with me as the escorted him out, and wrote him citations.

If you read the post that got deleted however, the guy admits he had stands on the other persons land, and the land owner removed them... However I have no dog in that fight, and I am only guilty of living in the same state, but 3 counties away. There are 5,772,552 people living in MD... Its pretty good odds I'm not the person he was reflecting on, especially given the fact that we have about 60+ miles separating us.]

Once again, your lack of intelligence but your yearn for hate is reflected in your posts...

Go back to your pitiful life of stalking other people on the internet now.


----------



## EJP1234

Im the yellow dot, the area he's talking about is the red dot...









This is where Pope is from... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

EJP1234 said:


> Im the yellow dot, the area he's talking about is the red dot...
> 
> View attachment 6323389
> 
> 
> This is where Pope is from...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See I finally got a post that pretty much explains what kind of guy you are , all you can do is insult people ... Have a great day !!!


----------



## pope125

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


EJP1234 said:


> UUmmm... I live over an hour away from the area he was talking about. The name he posted wasn't mine, in fact not even close... The pictures I posted above are a trespasser, poaching on land I own as I discovered yesterday. The DNR obviously agreed with me as the escorted him out, and wrote him citations.
> 
> If you read the post that got deleted however, the guy admits he had stands on the other persons land, and the land owner removed them... However I have no dog in that fight, and I am only guilty of living in the same state, but 3 counties away. There are 5,772,552 people living in MD... Its pretty good odds I'm not the person he was reflecting on, especially given the fact that we have about 60+ miles separating us.]
> 
> Once again, your lack of intelligence but your yearn for hate is reflected in your posts...
> 
> Go back to your pitiful life of stalking other people on the internet now.


:darkbeer:


----------



## 4X4HD

pope125 said:


> See I finally got a post that pretty much explains what kind of guy you are , all you can do is insult people ... Have a great day !!!


Did I miss something here, or did you not call him out based on just one speculation? I don’t know the guy from Adam, but if you would have seen the other post that got deleted maybe you wouldn’t have jumped the gun on this one. Just my $0.02...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobuck74

Posted signs are posted signs!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## diversifiedoc

ok so i made a mistake of who this guy was...for the record my tree stands weren't on that guys property...they were on a parcel of land that i had permission to hunt. the neighbors that were next to him had purchased the parcel on the other side of them that i was hunting with permission of the owner at that time. the land was sold in the midst of all this but had not gone to closing yet. so technically it was still owned by a close friend who had given me permission to hunt that year and ten years prior. but since i killed this deer that "belonged" to this other guy he raised a fit and the new buyers kicked me out..I apologize to EJP for assuming he was this guy. we all make mistakes.


----------



## Krazo

Not easy for everyone to own up to it, especially on a public forum.


----------



## diversifiedoc

i have no problem with owning up to a mistake if i make it...


----------



## EJP1234

Thanks buddy... I assure you it wasnt me... Happy hunting.


----------



## soldierarcher

We were visiting our leased land and caught 4 or 5 poachers on it. Thankfully I DID have my AR15 on me with a fully loaded 30 round magazine. They did not notice it since I had it slung on my back like I used to carry it in the Army. Since this property is alittle over a half mile off a way back road here in Georgia they thought they were going to just roll me and continue about their day.....you should have see the look's on their faces when I brought my AR around. Their little smiles just disappeared. I repeated most of what they told me, and I told them I would be calling the law. Once I ran them off, the local Sheriff came out and said that I was lucky to have my AR with me or my wife would have been a widower. He knew the dudes I ran off. He was surprised they didn't try to rush me. I told him that I've shot people before and I'd do it again. He just told me to keep a look out and be careful. We continued to have "issues" with these same "dudes" until we let the lease go. 

Some people just suck!


----------



## Billy H

soldierarcher said:


> We were visiting our leased land and caught 4 or 5 poachers on it. Thankfully I DID have my AR15 on me with a fully loaded 30 round magazine. They did not notice it since I had it slung on my back like I used to carry it in the Army. Since this property is alittle over a half mile off a way back road here in Georgia they thought they were going to just roll me and continue about their day.....you should have see the look's on their faces when I brought my AR around. Their little smiles just disappeared. I repeated most of what they told me, and I told them I would be calling the law. Once I ran them off, the local Sheriff came out and said that I was lucky to have my AR with me or my wife would have been a widower. He knew the dudes I ran off. He was surprised they didn't try to rush me. I told him that I've shot people before and I'd do it again. He just told me to keep a look out and be careful. We continued to have "issues" with these same "dudes" until we let the lease go.
> 
> Some people just suck!


 Oh yeah, thank God you had your AR to run them murderers off . As I’m sure they would have killed you for kicking them off, after the law said there known to kill landowners and lease holders. Yee haw.


----------



## CootShooter

Billy H said:


> Oh yeah, thank God you had your AR to run them murderers off . As I’m sure they would have killed you for kicking them off, after the law said there known to kill landowners and lease holders. Yee haw.


Hey man, this **** is not as far fetched as you are making it out to be. There are truly alot of CRAZY and UNSTABLE people out there. Add firearms and hurt feelings into the mix and it can get real ugly.

http://www.twincities.com/2014/11/2...-hunters-slain-in-woods-of-western-wisconsin/

Best motto for these current times: Keep your head on a swivel


----------



## Billy H

CootShooter said:


> Hey man, this **** is not as far fetched as you are making it out to be. There are truly alot of CRAZY and UNSTABLE people out there. Add firearms and hurt feelings into the mix and it can get real ugly.
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/2014/11/2...-hunters-slain-in-woods-of-western-wisconsin/
> 
> Best motto for these current times: Keep your head on a swivel


Keep calm and shoot trespassers is a mantra we all need to follow. Your article is an isolated incident from 10 years ago. Trespassers willing to murder a land owner are like a needle in a haystack. You have a better chance to be struck by lightning.

Sorry but when I read a story like that punctuated with “I’ve shot people before” I have a hard time biting my tounge. Bunch of foolishness. I don’t know one person that I’ve known to have to taken a life that throws that fact around Willy nilly on the web. Go ahead all you AT man killers, bring on the hate.


----------



## CootShooter

Billy H said:


> Keep calm and shoot trespassers is a mantra we all need to follow.
> 
> Sorry but when I read a story like that punctuated with “I’ve shot people before” I have a hard time biting my tounge. Bunch of foolishness. I don’t know one person that I’ve known to have to taken a life that throws that fact around Willy nilly on the web. Go ahead all you AT man killers, bring on the hate.


I agree with you there. I'm just saying you aren't as safe in today's world as when we grew up. I have found that a good majority of people nowadays are inconsiderate a-holes.


----------



## soldierarcher

Man I wish I would have had you with me Billy H. Geez. You are the MAN! Come on down to rural Georgia see for yourself BIG GUY.


----------



## EJP1234

I didnt go in my woods, I was un armed, its not my home farm, just a piece of timber I own. Stopped by while heading to the office to check a trail cam... I had no orange or a gun, and its rifle season. I waited on the law myself.


----------



## soldierarcher

Nobody got shot on our lease either, Thank God. All of us went there armed. The lease is about an hour outside of Atlanta. Someone is shot in Atlanta everyday, just watch the local news. To believe otherwise is just naive.


----------



## Billy H

soldierarcher said:


> Come on down to rural Georgia see for yourself BIG GUY.


That didn’t take long.


----------



## sprmario

CootShooter said:


> I agree with you there. I'm just saying you aren't as safe in today's world as when we grew up. I have found that a good majority of people nowadays are inconsiderate a-holes.


Not really true. Looking at the numbers, there is a decrease in violent crime and murders. We are probably living in the safest time period on record. The issue is that every single incident that happens becomes nationwide news because we have 24 hour news cycles, back in the day it stayed local unless it was exceptionally bad. Don't let the media (both sides are guilty of this) delude you into thinking you are unsafe and in danger of a roaming horde of killers. 

Granted you should be wary of people who are already breaking the law.



soldierarcher said:


> Man I wish I would have had you with me Billy H. Geez. You are the MAN! Come on down to rural Georgia see for yourself BIG GUY.


----------



## vonfoust

soldierarcher said:


> *We* were visiting our leased land and caught 4 or 5 poachers on it. Thankfully I DID have my AR15 on me with a fully loaded 30 round magazine. They did not notice it since I had it slung on my back like I used to carry it in the Army. Since this property is alittle over a half mile off a way back road here in Georgia they thought *they were going to just roll me* and continue about their day.....you should have see the look's on their faces when I brought my AR around. Their little smiles just disappeared. * I repeated most of what they told me*, and *I told them I would be calling the law. Once I ran them off*, the local Sheriff came out and said that I was lucky to have my AR with me or my wife would have been a widower. He knew the dudes I ran off. He was surprised they didn't try to rush me. I told him that I've shot people before and I'd do it again. He just told me to keep a look out and be careful. We continued to have "issues" with these same "dudes" until we let the lease go.
> 
> Some people just suck!


WE were visiting the lease but they were just going to roll YOU? 
Then you repeated what they said?? Somehow I just see Jim Carey in here. 
You let them go and then called the law? If you have an AR15 on them why didn't you hold them until the sheriff got there. Seems he would have appreciated it what with 'knowing' them and all.


----------



## friedm1

Billy H said:


> That didn’t take long.


be careful, this man has killed before.


----------



## Luke M

Got the first one on camera tonight. Time and date are correct. Not sure what he is doing in blaze and with a rifle. Rifle season is over here. The only spot he could have come from would be a county park where you cant hunt. The farm is going to take it to the DNR and let them deal with it.


----------



## Straight Arrow

Wasn't there an antlerless season over the weekend in Wisconsin.


----------



## B4L Okie

I am with soldierarcher. If he was not armed, the least they would have done was thump him. Worst, well that rural an area, they might still be looking for him! So, he obviously has been military trained and have no reason not to believe he has sent a few ******** to see Allah. So, by telling the Sheriff he would have shot them in self defense...you think he is a blowhard billyh? The other guys were breaking the law and acted like in his mind he may get jumped until he brings his weapon to bear. Think it was a good thing he had his rifle!


----------



## B4L Okie

Also, does his lease buddies have to be standing next to him at all times? Maybe they were off elsewhere on the lease looking around?


----------



## Billy H

We are all entitled to our own opinion.


----------



## Luke M

Straight Arrow said:


> Wasn't there an antlerless season over the weekend in Wisconsin.


Just checked the rifle season dates and you are correct on that, it was an antlerless hunt weekend. He is still a long ways from home considering the land is surrounded on 3 sides by park that does not allow hunting and the road on the 4th! LOL


----------



## jace

Billy H said:


> We are all entitled to our own opinion.


as long as it agrees with everyone else on AT


----------



## southeasthog

During the Super Moon someone got in a boxstand belonging to my brother-in-law. Someone is down at our lease every day during gun season. It is behind a locked gate on a dead end road but they are putting in a powerline through our lease and are bad about leaving the gate open all night. Whoever got in it pulled the curtains all the way back where they could see and stole a pair of binoculars that were left in it. Only thing we can figure is they got in it and hunted that night because it is in a cutover with wide shooting lanes. With that big moon it was almost like daylight.


----------



## Adam634

Billy H said:


> We are all entitled to our own opinion.


Don't have to argue the facts, more people have been saved by personal firearms from people trying to hurt them than people that don't carry personal protection. That's pretty much it... period. 

Don't think this guy is saying he would shoot them for just trespassing, but was prepared to invade they wanted to physically harm him, but you must've been typing your responses while watching CNN.


----------



## Billy H

Adam634 said:


> Don't have to argue the facts, more people have been saved by personal firearms from people trying to hurt them than people that don't carry personal protection. That's pretty much it... period.
> 
> Don't think this guy is saying he would shoot them for just trespassing, but was prepared to invade they wanted to physically harm him, but you must've been typing your responses while watching CNN.


Highly doubtful, certainly know my second amendment rights and use them regularly.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

Luke M said:


> Got the first one on camera tonight. Time and date are correct. Not sure what he is doing in blaze and with a rifle. Rifle season is over here. The only spot he could have come from would be a county park where you cant hunt. The farm is going to take it to the DNR and let them deal with it.
> 
> View attachment 6330497



Always make sure to follow the law when you’re breaking the law!



I wonder what the story is on this. Keep us updated.


----------



## Luke M

Turns out when we looked at the photo in larger scale and zoomed in, it is a guy that has bow hunting permission. He never specified rifle hunting to the owner of the property, which is what took us by surprise. The farm has not allowed other people to rifle hunt since before I became family and even before then I am not sure they allowed others to do it. It has only been family allowed to rifle hunt out there. The owner of the property is going to deal with it, he is not going to take it to the DNR, it is just a misunderstanding and lack of communication.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Busted this kid poaching a doe off of my land during gun season. In ohio an adult is suppose to accompany anyone under 16. The guy that was with this kid was off doing his own hunting while this one ignored the posted signs.


----------



## chaded

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6351729
> 
> 
> Busted this kid poaching a doe off of my land during gun season. In ohio an adult is suppose to accompany anyone under 16. The guy that was with this kid was off doing his own hunting while this one ignored the posted signs.


What happened next? So you caught him in person? Details!


----------



## rk91279

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6351729
> 
> 
> Busted this kid poaching a doe off of my land during gun season. In ohio an adult is suppose to accompany anyone under 16. The guy that was with this kid was off doing his own hunting while this one ignored the posted signs.


where is his hunter orange ??


----------



## Jack The Ripper

chaded said:


> What happened next? So you caught him in person? Details!


Yep caught him in person. A buddy and I were coyote hunting on my land and watched it all go down. We backtracked and got to my utv and intercepted in trying to drag the doe off my land onto theirs. The kid is a step son on the neighboring farm. I tried contacting the kids step father but he didn’t want to talk because he was at basketball practice. I waited there with the kid until basketball practice was over and still couldn’t come into contact with him. The kid and his brother even called him multiple times and after he found out what was going on he started ignoring their calls. Still to this day he hasn’t called me. The law was called and a visit was made.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

rk91279 said:


> where is his hunter orange ??


They think they can hide bette without it


----------



## km04

Jack The Ripper said:


> Yep caught him in person. A buddy and I were coyote hunting on my land and watched it all go down. We backtracked and got to my utv and intercepted in trying to drag the doe off my land onto theirs. The kid is a step son on the neighboring farm. I tried contacting the kids step father but he didn’t want to talk because he was at basketball practice. I waited there with the kid until basketball practice was over and still couldn’t come into contact with him. The kid and his brother even called him multiple times and after he found out what was going on he started ignoring their calls. *Still to this day he hasn’t called me. The law was called and a visit was made.*


That's what the D-bag dad gets for ignoring the calls.


----------



## The Phantom

Only if they have a "Youth hunting license" or a "Apprentice Hunting License". If they purchase a regular license, or if they aren't required to purchase a license, then they don't need an adult with them.





Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6351729
> 
> 
> Busted this kid poaching a doe off of my land during gun season. In ohio an adult is suppose to accompany anyone under 16. The guy that was with this kid was off doing his own hunting while this one ignored the posted signs.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

The Phantom said:


> Only if they have a "Youth hunting license" or a "Apprentice Hunting License". If they purchase a regular license, or if they aren't required to purchase a license, then they don't need an adult with them.


Incorrect. They must be 16 or older before they are allowed to go on their own unless they are hunting during a youth season then they are always required to have a non hunting adult. It’s beaides the point but that was brought up by the game warden and explained exactly that way. It’s also in the rule book

Edit: just wanted to add to where you said “if they aren’t required to purchase them”. This kid was suppose to be hunting on family land which would fall under that. He was still required to be accompanied by an adult. Does not matter it goes by age.


----------



## catscratch

Jack The Ripper said:


> Yep caught him in person. A buddy and I were coyote hunting on my land and watched it all go down. We backtracked and got to my utv and intercepted in trying to drag the doe off my land onto theirs. The kid is a step son on the neighboring farm. *I tried contacting the kids step father but he didn’t want to talk because he was at basketball practice. I waited there with the kid until basketball practice was over and still couldn’t come into contact with him. The kid and his brother even called him multiple times and after he found out what was going on he started ignoring their calls*. Still to this day he hasn’t called me. The law was called and a visit was made.


Nice, The kid gets in trouble and the parental influence ditches him? Won't even answer the phone to tell him he screwed up and is going to have to figure it out on his own... just completely ditches him.


----------



## nrlombar

catscratch said:


> Nice, The kid gets in trouble and the parental influence ditches him? Won't even answer the phone to tell him he screwed up and is going to have to figure it out on his own... just completely ditches him.


You must use "parental" loosely lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

nrlombar said:


> You must use "parental" loosely lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Exactly my point. 
Kids make mistakes sometimes and have to be responsible for those mistakes, but a little guidance isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Yichi

catscratch said:


> Exactly my point.
> Kids make mistakes sometimes and have to be responsible for those mistakes, but a little guidance isn't a bad thing.


If there was true guidance, the kid wouldn't have been poaching deer off someone else's land to begin with.


----------



## tOSU

Jack The Ripper said:


> Incorrect. They must be 16 or older before they are allowed to go on their own unless they are hunting during a youth season then they are always required to have a non hunting adult. It’s beaides the point but that was brought up by the game warden and explained exactly that way. It’s also in the rule book
> 
> Edit: just wanted to add to where you said “if they aren’t required to purchase them”. This kid was suppose to be hunting on family land which would fall under that. He was still required to be accompanied by an adult. Does not matter it goes by age.


It is 15 or under:
It shall be unlawful for the responsible adult, eighteen years of age or older, to allow a youth hunter aged fifteen or under to hunt unaccompanied during any hunting season.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

tOSU said:


> It is 15 or under:
> It shall be unlawful for the responsible adult, eighteen years of age or older, to allow a youth hunter aged fifteen or under to hunt unaccompanied during any hunting season.


lol I said 16 and older before they can hunt alone. You say 15 and younger accompanied by an adult. Same thing worded two different ways


----------



## Camodan01

Jack The Ripper said:


> Yep caught him in person. A buddy and I were coyote hunting on my land and watched it all go down. We backtracked and got to my utv and intercepted in trying to drag the doe off my land onto theirs. The kid is a step son on the neighboring farm. I tried contacting the kids step father but he didn’t want to talk because he was at basketball practice. I waited there with the kid until basketball practice was over and still couldn’t come into contact with him. The kid and his brother even called him multiple times and after he found out what was going on he started ignoring their calls. Still to this day he hasn’t called me. The law was called and a visit was made.


Probably learned how to poach from his D-bag DAD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tOSU

Jack The Ripper said:


> lol I said 16 and older before they can hunt alone. You say 15 and younger accompanied by an adult. Same thing worded two different ways


sorry - i thought you posted the kid was 16.

Stinks the step-dad didn't man-up & come talk to you. Could have been a great learning experience for the kid


----------



## skippyturtle

Jack The Ripper said:


> Yep caught him in person. A buddy and I were coyote hunting on my land and watched it all go down. We backtracked and got to my utv and intercepted in trying to drag the doe off my land onto theirs. The kid is a step son on the neighboring farm. I tried contacting the kids step father but he didn’t want to talk because he was at basketball practice. I waited there with the kid until basketball practice was over and still couldn’t come into contact with him. The kid and his brother even called him multiple times and after he found out what was going on he started ignoring their calls. Still to this day he hasn’t called me. The law was called and a visit was made.


So the kid did not see your orange?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

skippyturtle said:


> So the kid did not see your orange?


I’d have to assume not. I don’t know anyone in their right mind that would do that in front of someone


----------



## skippyturtle

Jack The Ripper said:


> I’d have to assume not. I don’t know anyone in their right mind that would do that in front of someone


I bet that is not the first deer they have killed on your property


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6351729
> 
> 
> Busted this kid poaching a doe off of my land during gun season. In ohio an adult is suppose to accompany anyone under 16. The guy that was with this kid was off doing his own hunting while this one ignored the posted signs.



What's he holding and why does he look like he's posing for the picture?


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

pbuck said:


> Pretty obvious these guys know they’re not supposed to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They obviously know that they are being watched....where are they headed?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Point-N-Shoot said:


> What's he holding and why does he look like he's posing for the picture?


That’s his license. After his family wouldn’t answer the phone and waiting half the night I took his pic like that for evidence!


----------



## dublelung1

Jack The Ripper said:


> That’s his license. After his family wouldn’t answer the phone and waiting half the night I took his pic like that for evidence!


:thumbs_up That's awesome! Makes it awful hard to deny later. Glad you caught him and hopefully he learned a lesson, no thanks to his pos dad/stepdad.


----------



## dublelung1

This guy borders our land and refuses to allow me to cross his 40 acres to get to our 80. I printed off the picture and mailed it to him. My cousin oversees our family land and he's the only one who can press trespass charges but he won't do it.


----------



## Camodan01

dublelung1 said:


> This guy borders our land and refuses to allow me to cross his 40 acres to get to our 80. I printed off the picture and mailed it to him. My cousin oversees our family land and he's the only one who can press trespass charges but he won't do it.


I'd burn his ***** I can't stand trespassers 

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

No idea what this person was up to. Had to walk past posted signs to get where he is. Not hunting. Wondering whats in the weird looking backpack. Around the same time frame someone left some drink containers and candy bar wrappers under one of our stands.


----------



## rattlinman

dublelung1 said:


> This guy borders our land and refuses to allow me to cross his 40 acres to get to our 80. I printed off the picture and mailed it to him. My cousin oversees our family land and he's the only one who can press trespass charges but he won't do it.


Looks like leverage to me. Give him a call and bluff. I'd tell him you'd like that permission to cross his place or you'll look into pressing charges and he can expect a visit from the authorities. Maybe you'll at least get something out of it!


----------



## thunder

thought i had a trespasser to add to this thread the last time i pulled my trail cam card. but picture was too blurry. well this time my trail cam is gone! It was locked down with python cable.:mg:


----------



## xjarcher

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6357655
> 
> No idea what this person was up to. Had to walk past posted signs to get where he is. Not hunting. Wondering whats in the weird looking backpack. Around the same time frame someone left some drink containers and candy bar wrappers under one of our stands.


That's they type of backpack a student would use. Fairly consistent with the clothes as well. Perhaps taking nature photos from your stand? Not being a very good citizen either.


----------



## EJP1234

It never ends... My other farm...

Screw deer hunting, I need to hunt trespassers...

I mailed all of the people who border my farm no trespass warnings.. Its getting old.


----------



## 7thgenmt

She flashed you the PEACE symbol...


----------



## Brohan

This thread has been invaluable for me. I've gotten some great ideas on camouflaging and hiding cameras. I've been running cameras on my farm for 5 years now and a couple weeks ago had 2 stolen along with an Ameristep blind. I hope to never have anything to post here but would love to know who got my stuff.


----------



## Bodkin3

Brohan said:


> This thread has been invaluable for me. I've gotten some great ideas on camouflaging and hiding cameras. I've been running cameras on my farm for 5 years now and a couple weeks ago had 2 stolen along with an Ameristep blind. I hope to never have anything to post here but would love to know who got my stuff.


Hmm. Do you think a device that provides tracking info would be a viable product? It would have a battery life, but then so do the cams, right?


----------



## Brohan

Bodkin3 said:


> Hmm. Do you think a device that provides tracking info would be a viable product? It would have a battery life, but then so do the cams, right?


I have looked into it. It would have to have battery power as well as cellular signal. I would love to find something small enough to do so. The best I have seen so far are the cellular cameras that you can text and they will ping their location even when turned “off”.


----------



## thunder

Brohan said:


> I have looked into it. It would have to have battery power as well as cellular signal. I would love to find something small enough to do so. The best I have seen so far are the cellular cameras that you can text and they will ping their location even when turned “off”.


Which ones are they? you can pm me if we don't want to take thread a different direction, i want/need trail cam with this ability without spending thousands


----------



## Brohan

I'm pretty sure the Coverts do it, I know the Bushnell impulse does, and the spypoint mini live 4g. I did a lot of research earlier this year when my stuff got taken and plan on setting some decoy cameras and mounting some other cameras high in trees next year.


----------



## mlima5

Bodkin3 said:


> Hmm. Do you think a device that provides tracking info would be a viable product? It would have a battery life, but then so do the cams, right?


I was thinking about trying to make a website which would hopefully show info on whoever visited the site. See if i could get someone to make a program where when you load an sd card into a computer it automatically launches the website. I dont think this is illegal but im not nearly tech savvy enough to make it happen


----------



## QPBOWTECH420

Hunting urban areas with neighborhoods bordering the posted private property I hunt, I have issues with trespassers deciding to hunt this "nice land" that is just sitting out there back door. It is non stop. The ones I like are the idiots that put up stand, feeders, & or cameras on someone else land. How stupid? Oh well. New gear for me! I always leave another posted sign, and a note with my phone number telling them "I will trade you your gear for a trespassing ticket." Never hear from them.


----------



## Nofish

I've was looking at options for putting some sort of GPS tracker on gear that I might have to leave out. I only leave stuff out on private land and we don't worry too much about it but you never do know when its going to walk off. One option I was looking at are the GPS trackers you can get for your pet. Some don't require monthly service contracts and some are pretty small and could be easily hidden on a stand or blind. Might even be able to find a way to hide them inside a trail camera. 

If you could find the right tracker at the right price it might be worth using to protect some of your better gear that is worth investing in protecting. It sure would be fun to follow the tracker to the thief with local law enforcement in tow.


----------



## rhs341

Nofish said:


> I've was looking at options for putting some sort of GPS tracker on gear that I might have to leave out. I only leave stuff out on private land and we don't worry too much about it but you never do know when its going to walk off. One option I was looking at are the GPS trackers you can get for your pet. Some don't require monthly service contracts and some are pretty small and could be easily hidden on a stand or blind. Might even be able to find a way to hide them inside a trail camera.
> 
> If you could find the right tracker at the right price it might be worth using to protect some of your better gear that is worth investing in protecting. It sure would be fun to follow the tracker to the thief with local law enforcement in tow.


If you find something please post it on here...


----------



## vonfoust

Look up Tile and TrackR. They may work in a more populated area. Probably not so well in a more rural area.


----------



## Nofish

rhs341 said:


> If you find something please post it on here...


This one may be an option but more research is needed. https://www.amazon.com/Real-time-Tracking-Monitoring-Handheld-Motorcycle/dp/B075YSKTKM/ref=sr_1_11?s=gps&ie=UTF8&qid=1516908546&sr=1-11&keywords=gps+pet+tracker


The tricky part has been finding one that will work for our purposes since we'd be adapting them from their intended purpose. The key is to find one cheap enough so it makes sense, one that has a long battery life, one not reliant on bluetooth, one that is small enough to conceal, and one that doesn't require a monthly service contract. All options seem to exist but not many have all of those options.


----------



## eclarsen

*apologize anyway*



catscratch said:


> . I asked for a name and phone number so that I could call and apologize but he said they didn't want contacted by me. They were too ticked at me to listen! .... I felt like I had a huge character flaw for being the trespasser, and it was worse because I never got to apologize for it.


I'd find contact info anyway. Send a note, card, letter, whatever, so you don't have to deal w/ their anger if they're still ticked. Will solve your guilt over not apologizing and may open the door for a neighborly relationship. May not, but you solve your guilt problem.


----------



## skippyturtle

Nofish said:


> I've was looking at options for putting some sort of GPS tracker on gear that I might have to leave out. I only leave stuff out on private land and we don't worry too much about it but you never do know when its going to walk off. One option I was looking at are the GPS trackers you can get for your pet. Some don't require monthly service contracts and some are pretty small and could be easily hidden on a stand or blind. Might even be able to find a way to hide them inside a trail camera.
> 
> If you could find the right tracker at the right price it might be worth using to protect some of your better gear that is worth investing in protecting. It sure would be fun to follow the tracker to the thief with local law enforcement in tow.


That is exactly what my buddy and I did. Put a spot trace in a cam. It took about a month but the cops was at his house within an hour of him stealing it. He was arrested for theft and trespassing. The best part was him and his buddy had killed a deer and turkey with guns during youth gun season and without orange. Could clearly see the drag mark from the deer. He claimed to know nothing of a deer yet the drag marks matched the pings from the tracker. They had missed a hidden cam and drug that deer right passed it. So I gave the sd card to the LEO. He gave it to the warden who then busted both guys for killing a deer with a gun out of season and no hunter orange. Funny how none of our gear was touched this year.


----------



## skippyturtle

Nofish said:


> I've was looking at options for putting some sort of GPS tracker on gear that I might have to leave out. I only leave stuff out on private land and we don't worry too much about it but you never do know when its going to walk off. One option I was looking at are the GPS trackers you can get for your pet. Some don't require monthly service contracts and some are pretty small and could be easily hidden on a stand or blind. Might even be able to find a way to hide them inside a trail camera.
> 
> If you could find the right tracker at the right price it might be worth using to protect some of your better gear that is worth investing in protecting. It sure would be fun to follow the tracker to the thief with local law enforcement in tow.


That is exactly what my buddy and I did. Put a spot trace in a cam. It took about a month but the cops was at his house within an hour of him stealing it. He was arrested for theft and trespassing. The best part was him and his buddy had killed a deer and turkey with guns during youth gun season and without orange. Could clearly see the drag mark from the deer. He claimed to know nothing of a deer yet the drag marks matched the pings from the tracker. They had missed a hidden cam and drug that deer right passed it. So I gave the sd card to the LEO. He gave it to the warden who then busted both guys for killing a deer with a gun out of season killing the turkey with no tag not tagging the deer and no hunter orange. Funny how none of our gear was touched this year.


----------



## Hammer034

Christmas Day
Didnt mess with my camera or feeder. May be freinds of neighbors


----------



## huntingnwfl

QPBOWTECH420 said:


> Hunting urban areas with neighborhoods bordering the posted private property I hunt, I have issues with trespassers deciding to hunt this "nice land" that is just sitting out there back door. It is non stop. The ones I like are the idiots that put up stand, feeders, & or cameras on someone else land. How stupid? Oh well. New gear for me! I always leave another posted sign, and a note with my phone number telling them "I will trade you your gear for a trespassing ticket." Never hear from them.


We deal with the same crap. Always tell folks if you don't own it or pay taxes on it stay off. Amazing the people who think it it ok to hunt it just because it bumps up to the back yard


----------



## DadOfEight

As decreed by the U.S. Department of State the world is MINE!
So "Get Off My Lawn"!:wink:


----------



## Tate2015

Ive busted people trespassing on my property and instead of being appologetic, they want to argue with you. I talked to my game warden about it and he said take a pic of them and then go find their truck and take a pic of the tag. He said he will take care of the rest.


----------



## Tate2015

Down here in the south, they run hog dogs. They literally think that its ok to follow their dogs onto anybodys property. It wouldnt bother me if it was mid summer but i always bust them during archery season.


----------



## 1KillrQuail!

yes they do!


----------



## 1KillrQuail!

This thread was about trespass pics not political B.S. 99% of you Jack Wagons don't know the difference!!!!


----------



## The Phantom

Someone trying to add to his post count?!!!


----------



## zmshoots

I don't have a picture of him but last time I was in my stand a guy came walking through my creek bed (personal property) in camo, I didn't see any weapon on him. He did however look up and see me when I lifted my camera to record him. He was gone pretty quick. Hopefully I don't have to worry about that again, it's kind of scary when you meet a trespasser in person.


----------



## bs81xj

Caught some of our new neighbors, who are building next to us walking on our trails.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

bs81xj said:


> Caught some of our new neighbors, who are building next to us walking on our trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Looks like you might have a situation on your hands. Everyone of them are staring down your cam with a look of contempt


----------



## bs81xj

They havent been back since march. We put up more no trespassing signs on our property line behind their house. If it becomes an issue I have pretty clear pictures that I can share with the sheriff.


Billy H said:


> Looks like you might have a situation on your hands. Everyone of them are staring down your cam with a look of contempt


Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

View attachment 6523921


















I know who the first guy is. He's been talked too but I guess it didn't sink in. He's going to get what's coming to him soon enough. No clue on the guy with the light.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Billy, that sucks for sure...

Joe


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6523921
> 
> 
> View attachment 6523923
> 
> 
> View attachment 6523925
> 
> 
> I know who the first guy is. He's been talked too but I guess it didn't sink in. He's going to get what's coming to him soon enough. No clue on the guy with the light.


Is that a light?It looks like a typical Millennial attached to his phone lol.Can't tell for sure but he probably wearing penny loafers without socks.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Is that a light?It looks like a typical Millennial attached to his phone lol.Can't tell for sure but he probably wearing penny loafers without socks.


Doug, it looks like a phone to me. That area is an opening near a creek bottom. He had to walk through some knarley stuff to get to where he is. I don’t doubt the penny loafers.


----------



## Luke M

They are the same guy, it looks like he was using his phone to catch the IR flash from your camera and found it. Same shorts and shirt.


----------



## Billy H

Luke M said:


> They are the same guy, it looks like he was using his phone to catch the IR flash from your camera and found it. Same shorts and shirt.


There was another picture but it is not showing up now. I'll try again


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> There was another picture but it is not showing up now. I'll try again
> View attachment 6534265


Knee high camo rubber boots...guessing he's more than just passing through...if he's anything like so many others around here, probably scouting on land he shouldn't be....good luck addressing it this year.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Knee high camo rubber boots...guessing he's more than just passing through...if he's anything like so many others around here, probably scouting on land he shouldn't be....good luck addressing it this year.
> 
> Joe


I know who that guy is. Know where he lives. Had him remove one stand and we removed one of his last summer. Guy is playing with fire. Have a feeling he will be talking to the law before the new year, and might be a little lighter in the wallet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I know who that guy is. Know where he lives. Had him remove one stand and we removed one of his last summer. Guy is playing with fire. Have a feeling he will be talking to the law before the new year, and might be a little lighter in the wallet.


That sucks...not sure what motivates people to continue that crap?)


----------



## atkins72

Screw these guys. Sure hope I catch them. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kick them up

what county? 



atkins72 said:


> Screw these guys. Sure hope I catch them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nativetroy

No pics... but had my first trail cam stolen. First issue in 3 years of owning the property. Had a well put in, and a pole barn put up within a two week period. And the cam was on a tree next to the road going into the back plot. But still pisses me off.


----------



## atkins72

Kick them up said:


> what county?


Turns out it was the guy who has the 80 next to me leased. The driveway is on my place but it is the best access to his lease. We got it worked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmyholbrook19

People!


----------



## Jimmyholbrook19

Agree on the look of contempt!


----------



## Major Pain

bs81xj said:


> Caught some of our new neighbors, who are building next to us walking on our trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk



Is that Val Kilmer on the right?


----------



## mlima5

atkins72 said:


> Turns out it was the guy who has the 80 next to me leased. The driveway is on my place but it is the best access to his lease. We got it worked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda curious how you worked it out. Is he staying off yours or you made an arrangement to help him access his?


----------



## atkins72

mlima5 said:


> Kinda curious how you worked it out. Is he staying off yours or you made an arrangement to help him access his?


I am letting him use the road to get stands set pre season. We agreed that once season is over no one uses the road unless we are going in to get a deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftee

Any info on this guy appreciated.Parsons Ks area.Thanks.


----------



## jim p

Gate and lock for the road. Along with no trespassing sign.

I didn't know it was a private road.


----------



## leftee

If you are talking to me,you are a liar as well as a trespasser..Posted plus purple 'painted' plus you are not on a road and a half mile from any road.


----------



## catscratch

leftee said:


> If you are talking to me,you are a liar as well as a trespasser..Posted plus purple 'painted' plus you are not on a road and a half mile from any road.


I'm not 100% sure, but I read his post as meaning to say; I have a gate and lock at the road (along with no trespassing signs) and I still get told; "I didn't know it was a private road". Maybe? maybe not?


----------



## Amazi

Reelrydor said:


> Im waiting--Hunting season is coming. Here you have to have a whole file on them--
> View attachment 6221903
> View attachment 6221905
> View attachment 6221907


the first pic kinda looks like me....


----------



## jim p

atkins72 said:


> I am letting him use the road to get stands set pre season. We agreed that once season is over no one uses the road unless we are going in to get a deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the post that I was commenting on. It seems that others thought that my comments were meant for their post. Even if you agree to let someone access property using your road, I think that it is a good idea to be very clear that you control the access at all times. You never know when someone will say that they have been using the access for x years and it is now public access.

A gate and no trespassing sign, makes a statement that you control the access.

I don't know if I was called a liar and a trespasser but if I was that is ok. I have been called worse.


----------



## leftee

Jim P you weren't called a liar and trespasser unless you were responding to the post and pic immediately prior to your comments.That was made clear.


----------



## dtrkyman

Joe dirts dad? Pike county Illinois 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Lol


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

dtrkyman said:


> Joe dirts dad? Pike county Illinois
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




David Crosby from Crosby, Stills, and Nash?


----------



## Bobcat4119

It's shocking to see how many pics are posted here and the amount of disrespect these days. Sad


----------



## Skunkworkx

Plain and simple....posted or not, IF you do NOT own it, you ARE trespassing unless you have written permission !


----------



## Stick12

The last picture is them turning off my camera. Honestly surprised they didn't steal the SD card at the very least if they knew they were on the camera


----------



## Xlr8n

Stick12 said:


> View attachment 6645985
> View attachment 6645987
> View attachment 6645989
> 
> 
> The last picture is them turning off my camera. Honestly surprised they didn't steal the SD card at the very least if they knew they were on the camera


For some reason trespassing and common sense don't seem to go hand-in-hand. lol.


----------



## Deerhunter8538

Read about 50 pages lmao these kill me everytime lol


----------



## aspieser

Stick12 i know both the individuals on your trespass pic. you and i hunt the same woods btw


----------



## friedm1

were gonna need the details or seriously dont post.


----------



## adam0321

And this is my back yard. About an acre and a half of woods. Should would like to know what he did in my back yard for 5 minutes. Also, this is right where my bedroom window is. I made a police report about it as I was at work which just my wife home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutnstrut

I had some trespassers here in WI during Muzzleloader season. One guy even needed my chainsaw gas can more than me. It had fallen off my 4-wheeler earlier in the year. I set it along a trail to retrieve later. But this helpful fellow must be getting it for me. Looks like his buddies didn't want to be associated with the gas can bandit. Date on the camera is actually wrong, it was December 1st.


----------



## Honolua

This is a great way to protect your cameras from these trespassers...

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5531755&p=1108755677#post1108755677


----------



## napper

These two guys live 1.1 miles to the north of our property. Talk to the owner and he just said dogs will be dogs. Trust me I’m not a hater just don’t want something bad to happen to them. Two seasons ago a relative was up the during muzzleloader season seen movement/brown in the distance got all excited until he scoped the two dogs.


----------



## Hittingguru

Over here in north central PA, some flatlander will pop those thinking he just shot a piebald deer! Especially in the upcoming flintlock season where you are restricted to primitive sights (fiber optics are allowed, but no scopes).


----------



## chaded

I had two dogs running around on our farm off and on for about a month several months ago. My wife and I was able to catch one and for once the owners actually had tags on it. We called and they came over and they tried making it out like it was a one time occurrence and I told them I had both of heir dogs on cameras for about a month. 

Then I told them I was actually hoping to catch up with the owners of the dogs to warn them because we have a bad coyote problem and I was going to be putting snares out and I didn’t want anyone’s dogs getting hurt. Amazing I haven’t seen them dogs since.


----------



## bohunter52

**** Hunters in Ohio.


----------



## whereemout

I hate dogs running loose. I talked to 2 wardens about my dog issues. Both said the first thing for me to do is to confront the dog owner and tell them to not let it happen. Then if that dont work the law will get involved. Seems like a wrong way to solve the problem. Why should I have to have the first conversation? And if I pick off my neighbor he could shut my hunting down on a large part of my property. No hunting 100yd bow 300yd gun distance from a house witbout permission.
oh and coyote hunters that run dogs think they can go anywhere.....I hate them too.


----------



## Pine Tag

I was out at my place in late Dec and had the front gate open so this person felt it was ok to just drive on back. They turned around when they realized someone was there. I believe they might have been from the county appraisal office cause it looks like it says "county" at the top of their decal, but I can't quite make it out. Regardless, there are multiple posted signs at the entrance that they had to drive right past.


----------



## TheFletch3d

Busted....


----------



## fmb

whereemout said:


> I hate dogs running loose. I talked to 2 wardens about my dog issues. Both said the first thing for me to do is to confront the dog owner and tell them to not let it happen. Then if that dont work the law will get involved. Seems like a wrong way to solve the problem. Why should I have to have the first conversation? And if I pick off my neighbor he could shut my hunting down on a large part of my property. No hunting 100yd bow 300yd gun distance from a house witbout permission.
> oh and coyote hunters that run dogs think they can go anywhere.....I hate them too.


We have similiar rules on the distance in SC but not if its your own land. Might want to check deeper into that if you havent already


----------



## RCUSITALO

Love the thread!!!!!!


----------



## mrcreatine4

So your bear bait complied? 
Or was he just looking for donuts?


----------



## deerhunter424

Awesome thread


----------



## SE_Minn

Always follow this thread for fun.


----------



## lumpie

Wish this thread didnt exist, part of owning property I guess.


----------



## jon76

I love it when they catch someone.


----------



## chilliskulls

would have pics.....but thet stole the cam!!!!


----------



## griebs303

There are some great pics in this thread, sucks people can't respect private property


----------



## vonfoust

Stick12 said:


> View attachment 6645985
> View attachment 6645987
> View attachment 6645989
> 
> 
> The last picture is them turning off my camera. Honestly surprised they didn't steal the SD card at the very least if they knew they were on the camera





aspieser said:


> Stick12 i know both the individuals on your trespass pic. you and i hunt the same woods btw


Well???


----------



## stillontarget

Sad that we have to worry about stuff like this.


----------



## tharris1988

these are hilarious


----------



## Adam35C

Great read! Happy I havnt had these problems 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacleod

throw the book at him


----------



## kevinpse

Just bought a new house in Ashby ma with some land found trails cut on it from the neighbors cam going out this weekend with posted signs

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

LOL.My brother's property.No friggun clue.


----------



## Marbar

I hate a trespasser


----------



## Marbar

We have had a couple of them out on my farm.


----------



## Marbar

Looks like the game warden to me lol


----------



## killerloop

Wow


----------



## Todd NE WY

Trespassing or not be careful posting pictures of juveniles without permission.


----------



## stcks&strngs

The world we live in...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewP303

Good stuff, keep em coming!


----------



## Jrocket

Just read 152 pages to make sure I wasn't in here!


----------



## jgunz318

no respect for private property


----------



## leave_notrace

It's the DNR confiscating confiscating that salt lick... :dog1:


----------



## RHVA

My trail camera also does time travel. I'm not sure if this is Lewis or Clarke.


----------



## cwa1104sab

What the hell is going on here ...?


----------



## randydb

My buddy has a small dock on the Vedder river. Only access is across private land or by boat. Lots of Private Property signs. Couple years ago Denis finds a guy fishing on his dock and walks down there asks him how its going. The guy tells Denis politely, "This is private property and you are going to have to leave." Denis got suck a kick out of it he didn't tell the guy it was his property. Guy comes back fishing a couple times a year and Denis always goes and says hi and the guy tells him its private property and he shouldn't be there!


----------



## mod-it

I had that happen to me years ago when I was in my early twenties. I went in to my family's property to do some deer hunting. This was back before we locked the gate and we still allowed people to go in and hunt as long as they weren't tearing the place up. I'm driving into the back end of the property to a spot I wanted to hunt when I come across two other rigs parked and four guys standing next to them. I stopped to see where they were going to hunt so I could ensure we wouldn't step on each other's toes and also so I could use the knowledge to my advantage, i.e. position myself where they might push deer to me. After I said hello to them, one of them immediately tells me that it's private property and that I need to leave. He then points to one of the other guys and says that "Mike" over there is the owner. I responded, "That's funny, this is my dad and uncle's property and I don't recognize "Mike" there, he must be a long lost uncle!". They immediately got looks on their faces like a kid caught with their hand in the cookie jar. I told them that I was originally going to let them hunt and was just going to find out where they were hunting so we didn't ruin each other's hunt, but now they could leave after trying to pull that BS. The looks on their faces was pretty funny as they loaded up and left. I wonder how many times that actually worked for them before they said it to the wrong person...


----------



## JCD0818

following


----------



## Techmanil

Some of the reactions on this thread are just silly. Times have changed, but in the late 70's & early 80's there is not a section of woods in a 5 mile radius my friends and I were not in. Motorized vehicles should cause consternation, but your neighbor (in a sub division) walking through the woods not so much.


----------



## SleezyE

This thread is hsyterical


----------



## elkfvr208

Trespassers are not cool. Happens way too much!* Good post! 

Sent from my VS995 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## tjones1907

These pics are something else lol


----------



## peteo

Trespassing is so wrong.


----------



## posco

To get to my gate, whoever rutted up my ground had already passed the better part of a half dozen no trespassing signs. The dipwads got in there while the ground was still soft and got stuck. My only consolation. They grabbed a bunch of slats from my milling operation to place under their tires to gain some traction. They must have been sweating bullets wondering if the landowner would come along. I flattened out the ruts with my tractor today as best I could. At least they didn't steal anything, not this time. 

I'd rather run my cameras on game but I guess it's time to start keeping an eye on the property again.


----------



## BrokenB

I have started a collection of these too.


----------



## gsphunter11

Caught this guy last November. Date on the picture is wrong.


----------



## jflytime

trespassers suck


----------



## LordStuart

Bump

Sent from my SM-N920V using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## jbaird21

hilarious


----------



## Top_Pin_TR

Here's another to add. Don't know who he is but he looks harmless. There's a small paved road about 60 yards away. Not sure what he was doing, but that outfit is all over the place. Gym shorts over pants, mismatched gloves, reflective vest...


----------



## posco

Trespassers of another sort. My neighbors dogs a good half mile away from where they should be. I've caught his dogs in my traps the past two winters. I had two of them at the same time this past winter. Had multiple traps set close together in the hopes of picking up a bobcat that was leaving behind sign but caught his dogs instead. The owner thinks it's a joke. I'm beyond aggravated. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuAasD1_eQw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fragmag

This thread is equal parts funny and sad, but mostly sad.


----------



## Billy H

posco said:


> Trespassers of another sort. My neighbors dogs a good half mile away from where they should be. I've caught his dogs in my traps the past two winters. I had two of them at the same time this past winter. Had multiple traps set close together in the hopes of picking up a bobcat that was leaving behind sign but caught his dogs instead. The owner thinks it's a joke. I'm beyond aggravated.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuAasD1_eQw&feature=youtu.be


Tough situation being its a neighbor. That said he is not doing his part of being a good neighbor. Time to start taking them to the local animal shelter and stopping by the local law on the way there. If he lets them run at large they will be back over and over.


----------



## Mais-Diesel

This is entertaining stuff


----------



## Nofish

posco said:


> Trespassers of another sort. My neighbors dogs a good half mile away from where they should be. I've caught his dogs in my traps the past two winters. I had two of them at the same time this past winter. Had multiple traps set close together in the hopes of picking up a bobcat that was leaving behind sign but caught his dogs instead. The owner thinks it's a joke. I'm beyond aggravated.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuAasD1_eQw&feature=youtu.be


Next time you catch them drop them off with local animal control or the humane society. They'll get the dogs back to the owners but usually charge them for it. The neighbor doesn't have to know it was you that dropped them off. For all he knows the dogs wandered further than normal and got picked up by someone else. 

If that doesn't teach him then next time drop the dogs off some place 100 miles away. 

You can also tell him that you're going to be placing some lethal traps on your property and that he needs to keep his dogs out for their own safety. You don't actually have to place the traps if you don't want to, he just has to think you did.


----------



## posco

Billy H said:


> Tough situation being its a neighbor. That said he is not doing his part of being a good neighbor. Time to start taking them to the local animal shelter and stopping by the local law on the way there. If he lets them run at large they will be back over and over.


The situation is even tougher because the two brothers who own these dogs are the same guys who sold me my land after I pestered the daylights out of them to do so. There are multiple landowners in where I'm at and everyone likes the brothers but they also recognize how terribly irresponsible they are. The property is on a dead end road so there's not much chance of a chance encounter between the dogs and the law. If there were such an event, the brothers would almost surely know I tipped off the law and that would make for a tense situation. 



Nofish said:


> Next time you catch them drop them off with local animal control or the humane society. They'll get the dogs back to the owners but usually charge them for it. The neighbor doesn't have to know it was you that dropped them off. For all he knows the dogs wandered further than normal and got picked up by someone else.
> 
> If that doesn't teach him then next time drop the dogs off some place 100 miles away.
> 
> You can also tell him that you're going to be placing some lethal traps on your property and that he needs to keep his dogs out for their own safety.


I met one of the brothers in passing yesterday and he asked me if I had seen his dogs. They had been gone for hours. I reminded him trapping season is coming up. He laughed and said he'd release the dogs as I catch them. He doesn't get it at all. I pulled the card on that same camera today and had the dogs again. The only time I've ever caught the dogs alone in the woods was when I released one from my trap. The owner has tracked them down and released all of the others I've caught. I'll figure something out. I suspect it might involve a .22 or strychnine .


----------



## soldierarcher

Take them to a distant animal shelter and don't say a word.


----------



## killerloop

soldierarcher said:


> Take them to a distant animal shelter and don't say a word.


Buddy told me same thing, go as far away as possible


----------



## Shaman

3am in morning. Change Thief.


----------



## posco

By the time this guy got this far he had already passed four 'No Trespassing' signs. One of them has a warning about twenty-four hour video surveillance. Maybe I should put up another sign so people will know I really, really, really, really, really mean it. Unbelievable.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl7Enes8ssE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cowdencm

:mg:


----------



## 2-bucks

posco said:


> Trespassers of another sort. My neighbors dogs a good half mile away from where they should be. I've caught his dogs in my traps the past two winters. I had two of them at the same time this past winter. Had multiple traps set close together in the hopes of picking up a bobcat that was leaving behind sign but caught his dogs instead. The owner thinks it's a joke. I'm beyond aggravated.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuAasD1_eQw&feature=youtu.be


You should only have to release them from a conibear trap once.


----------



## posco

It doesn't end.


----------



## Bassattackr

posco said:


> It doesn't end.


Spike strips


----------



## Billy H

posco said:


> It doesn't end.


The frustration level has got to be over the top. I feel for you.


----------



## Sccantrell

No trespassers yet. Several bear though


----------



## posco

Billy H said:


> The frustration level has got to be over the top. I feel for you.


Thanks, Billy.

At the risk of belaboring the issue, do you think I'm getting my point across? Those are just seven of the signs posted along the private road coming in to my property.


----------



## Nofish

posco said:


> Thanks, Billy.
> 
> At the risk of belaboring the issue, do you think I'm getting my point across? Those are just seven of the signs posted along the private road coming in to my property.


Does your state have any requirements regarding how to legally post your land? I know in Minnesota we have to have signs posted every so many feet and the signs need to have certain information. Your signs certainly look clear enough to me but its good to double check any state requirements so that once you catch some of these folks you'll be able to prosecute without them having any loop holes. 

Also if you're on a private road are there other homes along that road or are you the only one? Any chance you could put up a gate? With extra signs at the gate? Maybe some camera surveillance at the gate catching folks that go around it?


----------



## Billy H

posco said:


> Thanks, Billy.
> 
> At the risk of belaboring the issue, do you think I'm getting my point across? Those are just seven of the signs posted along the private road coming in to my property.


 The only way they won’t get it is if they can’t read. Some People just don’t care


----------



## 457121

If you guys want to see a funny trespassing clip go to youtube and search "Yellowstone Asian trespassers". It's from that show Yellowstone with Kevin Coster


----------



## tonedover

i watched the first season. that show is terribly written, melodramatic, like some sort of fever dream about rich peopls’s lives and corporate ranching. “herd theft” and multiple murders not even investigated..... for being so “grounded” in reality its pretty ridiculous — 
which is too bad, as i typically like the writer/creator’s movies 
i really recommend Hell or High Water, and Wind River. - people into hunting would dig several scenes in both


----------



## Bluebird66

posco said:


> It doesn't end.


Wow!


----------



## posco

Nofish said:


> Does your state have any requirements regarding how to legally post your land? Also if you're on a private road are there other homes along that road or are you the only one?


The state has very stringent requirements on how to have land legally posted. Signs or paint on trees every 100 feet. One of the landowners that abuts me has twelve hundred contiguous acres. Can you imagine trying to legally comply with posting requirements? There are several landowners on the private road I'm on. We're all friends and all feel the same way about people trespassing.


----------



## Baldur

posco said:


> The state has very stringent requirements on how to have land legally posted. Signs or paint on trees every 100 feet. One of the landowners that abuts me has twelve hundred contiguous acres. Can you imagine trying to legally comply with posting requirements? There are several landowners on the private road I'm on. We're all friends and all feel the same way about people trespassing.


The only way the trespassers are going to get the message is if they get hit financially. Try to figure out some way you can puncture their tires when they ride on your land. Any way you could build a big gate to prevent them from driving on your land?


----------



## DPT

Man this thread infuriates me. It is CRAZY how many people out there are so disrespectful to other peoples land. Have the same issue year after year in NJ.


----------



## mod-it

posco said:


> The state has very stringent requirements on how to have land legally posted. Signs or paint on trees every 100 feet. One of the landowners that abuts me has twelve hundred contiguous acres. Can you imagine trying to legally comply with posting requirements? There are several landowners on the private road I'm on. We're all friends and all feel the same way about people trespassing.


Can't all of you throw in on a locked gate? If you all feel the same way I'd think that'd stop the majority of it. People are lazy, if they can't drive in they will find somewhere else they can.
My family has a cabin on 300 acres. We never used to lock the gate, just the cabin. The cabin sits about 300 yards from the main road and can be seen from the road. People would break out windows all the time to steal stuff. We didn't like to lock up the gate because we let a lot of other family and friends hunt the place, cut firewood, etc. Finally got tired of the problems and put a lock on the gate. We don't even lock the cabin anymore, because since they can't drive right up to the cabin they don't bother to hike in and steal anything now.


----------



## NS892

We recently purchased a 35 acre piece. During the two years we have owned it, I have hunted it 6 times, 5 of those during firearm season to keep and eye on everyone. I have spent hundreds posting the property lines, have had multiple cameras stolen, sd cards, people have sat my sole stand, and an insane amount of ATV traffic. Our neighbor that surround us owns 180 acres and treats his land like a county park...free for all. So far I have evicted several hunters and 13 people on ATVS that have tore our trails up. A few of the quad riders didn't fully understand my message when I confronted them, maybe the two 5 foot long 2X4s peppered with nails that I sunk in their ruts will help them? The sad thing is these are all adults! I will never understand how some don't respect others and their property.


----------



## kevinpse

NS892 said:


> We recently purchased a 35 acre piece. During the two years we have owned it, I have hunted it 6 times, 5 of those during firearm season to keep and eye on everyone. I have spent hundreds posting the property lines, have had multiple cameras stolen, sd cards, people have sat my sole stand, and an insane amount of ATV traffic. Our neighbor that surround us owns 180 acres and treats his land like a county park...free for all. So far I have evicted several hunters and 13 people on ATVS that have tore our trails up. A few of the quad riders didn't fully understand my message when I confronted them, maybe the two 5 foot long 2X4s peppered with nails that I sunk in their ruts will help them? The sad thing is these are all adults! I will never understand how some don't respect others and their property.


While I fully understand your frustrations becareful with the retaliation. Kids will usually get the hint quick but adults sometimes make it worse than dealing with the original problem

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

NS892 said:


> maybe the two 5 foot long 2X4s peppered with nails that I sunk in their ruts will help them? .


Ill advised.


----------



## Jbrenthenson

Do you guys lock your cams to the tree?


----------



## olemossyhorns




----------



## olemossyhorns




----------



## NS892

kevinpse said:


> While I fully understand your frustrations becareful with the retaliation. Kids will usually get the hint quick but adults sometimes make it worse than dealing with the original problem
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Id like to believe I am a pretty fair guy, and typically would never go to such rash measures. For example, several months after we closed on the property in 2017 on our opening morning of firearm season I found an older gentleman sitting in my stand on my property as I was starting to climb up. ( it was a half hour before day break). He explained to me he was unaware the property sold and he had taken off work for the week to hunt and it was his only place to hunt. I gave him permission for the rest of the week and I ventured to the other side of the property.

I have ridden/owned dirtbikes/ ATVS my entire life and am not against people having fun, however I have never done it at the expense of others. My ATV issue isn't a casual pass through here and there, its more of a evening drink and ride party that happens with regularity. 2 years ago our trails where easily passed through on our golf cart and as of today they are rutted out so bad my 16 Honda foreman struggles to navigate them due to it bottoming out so bad because the ruts are that deep. They have since made new trails and those are equally as bad. Between destroyed land and constantly finding beer cans all over the place I have had enough. Local law enforcement has been called several times, but they have no interest in taking action. About 9 weeks ago I placed large logs across all trail access points, I have yet to have time to check if that has slowed them down yet.


----------



## jim p

You have got to build a wall like President Trump. 

Field fencing on the bottom 4 feet and 5 more feet of barbed wire. It will be a pain and cost a few thousand dollars but it will be worth it in the long run. No more excuses like I was lost or I didn't realize that it was private property.

Locked gates on all roads that are not through roads. Again it is a pain to have to lock and unlock gates but it keeps unwanted traffic out.


----------



## kevinpse

NS892 said:


> Id like to believe I am a pretty fair guy, and typically would never go to such rash measures. For example, several months after we closed on the property in 2017 on our opening morning of firearm season I found an older gentleman sitting in my stand on my property as I was starting to climb up. ( it was a half hour before day break). He explained to me he was unaware the property sold and he had taken off work for the week to hunt and it was his only place to hunt. I gave him permission for the rest of the week and I ventured to the other side of the property.
> 
> I have ridden/owned dirtbikes/ ATVS my entire life and am not against people having fun, however I have never done it at the expense of others. My ATV issue isn't a casual pass through here and there, its more of a evening drink and ride party that happens with regularity. 2 years ago our trails where easily passed through on our golf cart and as of today they are rutted out so bad my 16 Honda foreman struggles to navigate them due to it bottoming out so bad because the ruts are that deep. They have since made new trails and those are equally as bad. Between destroyed land and constantly finding beer cans all over the place I have had enough. Local law enforcement has been called several times, but they have no interest in taking action. About 9 weeks ago I placed large logs across all trail access points, I have yet to have time to check if that has slowed them down yet.


Again fully understand but in these sad times they have more rights than you and God forbid on of those aholes gets hurt on your property they will own you. Put cameras up out of reach and on the points of trespass then take that evidence to the state police along with the complaints of local pd not doing anything

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian35

lol at the cow


----------



## jknight71

real nice


----------



## posco

Probably all a warden needs to see. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_6um4YTWAg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pilotpip

NS892 said:


> Id like to believe I am a pretty fair guy, and typically would never go to such rash measures. For example, several months after we closed on the property in 2017 on our opening morning of firearm season I found an older gentleman sitting in my stand on my property as I was starting to climb up. ( it was a half hour before day break). He explained to me he was unaware the property sold and he had taken off work for the week to hunt and it was his only place to hunt. I gave him permission for the rest of the week and I ventured to the other side of the property.
> 
> I have ridden/owned dirtbikes/ ATVS my entire life and am not against people having fun, however I have never done it at the expense of others. My ATV issue isn't a casual pass through here and there, its more of a evening drink and ride party that happens with regularity. 2 years ago our trails where easily passed through on our golf cart and as of today they are rutted out so bad my 16 Honda foreman struggles to navigate them due to it bottoming out so bad because the ruts are that deep. They have since made new trails and those are equally as bad. Between destroyed land and constantly finding beer cans all over the place I have had enough. Local law enforcement has been called several times, but they have no interest in taking action. About 9 weeks ago I placed large logs across all trail access points, I have yet to have time to check if that has slowed them down yet.


You're much nicer than I am. If the old guy had no idea it sold, he probably had no idea who the previous owner was either. Plus, it was your stand. My response would have been, "enjoy your vacation, GTFO." There's plenty of public land he can go sit in someone else's stand on.


----------



## willoweng

Love the idea of a page dedicated to identifying and shaming Trespassers. We caught a group of 4 individual hunting turkey on private property without permission. Did everything right, called the sheriff and DNR. All four were caught, had no cases in their vehicle for their guns, another violation. The landowner requested that charges be filed on the trespassing violation. In the end neither the sheriff or DNR officer would file charges on any of the violations because they said the County Attorney was too backed up with other cases to be burdened with low level violations such as these.


----------



## ehan69

To prevent vehicular access, any opinions on single pipe fence? Such as that the Corps of Engineers puts around all their property? 
Trendy amongst cattle ranchers as well. For instance, my cousin is, at present, fencing his properties in exactly this manner. 
I cannot figure how you would get a vehicle through?


----------



## 12 point

I had this lady trespassing on my property today. Luckily I was home when the picture was sent to my phone. I hurried and rushed up to the backside of my property where I had the camera. I caught her walking down the hill and immediately she asked if she was trespassing, I replied that she was and she apologized and said she was looking for a rare wild pea along the road and just wandered onto my property. She obviously seen my camera and knew she was caught. She seemed harmless and said she would leave immediately. Just another reason I love these cell cameras.


----------



## embrkwld

BrowningYukon said:


> I caught the "beer looter" on my P41 Homebrew:tongue:


Nothing worse than this BS. How do you ha doe a trspasser problem?


----------



## Volltron

These are awesome! 😂


----------



## gsphunter11

Thats great.


----------



## gsphunter11

I need to get a cell enabled camera. What brand are you using.


----------



## hunter9264

Is that a mall cop?


----------



## jinken65

It's incredible the nerve some people have.


----------



## 12 point

gsphunter11 said:


> I need to get a cell enabled camera. What brand are you using.


Spartan GoCam


----------



## kljkmj

way to go need more caught


----------



## Whiskyhunter

Reading is hard :laugh::laugh:


----------



## chasemukluk

Some smart ones here. Even left me their plates. :/

https://youtu.be/FuTr18oyFpQ

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## apcci2

chasemukluk said:


> Some smart ones here. Even left me their plates. :/
> 
> https://youtu.be/FuTr18oyFpQ
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


They should have been easy to find


----------



## Pnash17

My favorite is when people notice the camera... Usually end up getting some good up close shots when they come closer to investigate it.


----------



## Doinfire08

Never surprising to see new folks venturing out into the woods to ruin your hunting spots. Had one walk right up to me in the stand once smoking a cigarette and ask how the day was going...keep in mind it was November 5th.


----------



## Pool

heres a guy when realized he was on camera he stole it.


----------



## ben_278

this is great


----------



## LaneGrant

I've got old couple walking, fisherman walking out of the river onto property I have to hunt with huge trout. The worst was the family of 8 walking their dogs around the field I was hunting while home from college. Only 3 days I could hunt all season. On the first night, they climbed over the gate, walked past my truck, and half a mile to the ag field where they asked if I cared if they could finish their walk around the property. I "kindly" asked them to leave.


----------



## Mblanchard192

Good stuff. Keep them coming


----------



## Vhorn07

Love to see these posted! Cameras help tremendously!


----------



## Bobsfriend

Jack The Ripper said:


> That’s his license. After his family wouldn’t answer the phone and waiting half the night I took his pic like that for evidence!


I call BS. No reason to make up stories to try and fit in.


----------



## HRB83

Love seeing them get caught


----------



## BBWISCO

Trespassers are the worst


----------



## bradysryan

How perfect would it be if someone got a pic of a poacher harvesting out of season on a cam? Slam dunk for Fish and Game, and get a few points out of the deal!


----------



## steve.jr

Haha! Classic


----------



## steve.jr

How'd you get the pic?


----------



## catscratch

bradysryan said:


> How perfect would it be if someone got a pic of a poacher harvesting out of season on a cam? Slam dunk for Fish and Game, and get a few points out of the deal!


There's a post on bowsite where this exact thing happened. The first pic they got (cell cam) was of deer feet in the air as the poached buck was being carried past. They showed up as he was cutting the head off.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

The nerve


----------



## steve.jr

punk


----------



## steve.jr

busted


----------



## steve.jr

haha!


----------



## steve.jr

call the cops!


----------



## steve.jr

Babs9 said:


> View attachment 2111715
> 
> 
> Has no idea the camera is even there... And he is going to walk right through the middle of a scrape.
> Pay no attention to the date it is wrong.


extremely frustrating !


----------



## steve.jr

mattmann said:


> Tracked this guy down through friends of friends. Ended up getting sent his Facebook. Doesn't have any land around us and lives 4 hours out. I was told it was an "accident" and he was just scouting. Where this was taken is WAY off the beaten path and we have signs and paint everywhere. Have been debating what to do.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bustedddd!


----------



## Austin Harris

Trespassers sucks


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

How to ruin my day 101. This was over a period of 3 different days


----------



## Wapsi-BP

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> View attachment 6935867
> View attachment 6935869
> View attachment 6935871
> View attachment 6935873
> 
> 
> 
> How to ruin my day 101. This was over a period of 3 different days


Are they spraying some type of deterrent on that licking branch? N driving a loader tractor in there *** are they up to? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dickeybob

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> View attachment 6935867
> View attachment 6935869
> View attachment 6935871
> View attachment 6935873
> 
> 
> 
> How to ruin my day 101. This was over a period of 3 different days


They didn't see your camera?


----------



## dorkbuck33

Should not be hard to find that tractor , like your neighbors ? Be an easy case to solve if you wanted to resolve this . I am guessing you know . Let us know what happens ,


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

I can't tell what she is spraying. The one that ticks me off the most is the man touching the end of my licking vine. I had a lot of good buck activity at that scrape and was really excited for the season, now he touched the end of it and spraying who knows what on it. Deer activity dropped big time on the camera. I know who they are though. You just hate to see it. And also yes they had to have seen it, its not hidden that well. There are no pictures of anyone looking at it, but you'd have to be blind not to see the damn thing. Also if ANYONE can identify the bottle in the picture please tell me. I would love to know.


----------



## catscratch

I would guess the bottle is some sort of cleaning spray or maybe a "Walmart" type deer repellent found in the garden section. I would walk through automotive, kitchen cleaning, and garden supplies to see if I could find a match the next time I was in town. 

But seriously... a tractor!?! What the hell are they doing with a tractor on your place? These people are plum crazy!


----------



## survivalistd

Cant clean up this pic very well but maybe this helps to locate the product









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkbuck33

I would be taking these pics. to the sheriff and end it right now . Press charges and it will stop . Why you haven't yet has me puzzled , doesn't make sense to me . Police handle trespass not the wardens in case someone is confused .


----------



## Irish87

dorkbuck33 said:


> I would be taking these pics. to the sheriff and end it right now . Press charges and it will stop . Why you haven't yet has me puzzled , doesn't make sense to me . Police handle trespass not the wardens in case someone is confused .


Game wardens can handle trespass cases just the same as any sheriff dept. In a case like this, I would probably opt for the state wide jurisdiction of the game wardens since it does involve hunting and they would probably be more vested in the situation


----------



## PD Fisher

I would also involve game warden first. With the spraying of the chemical. It could also be construed as wildlife/ hunter harassment along with the trespassing. Hit them with as many violations as you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Sparky

Looks like a deer repellant but just because you can identify the bottle doesn't mean you can identify the contents. Best thing I did when they were trying to steal gas out of my truck is hooked up a 12 volt pump on a switch when the door got opened the pump sprayed cow in heat out of a nozzle right where they had to stand.


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

Here is another picture of the bottle to help identify, If anybody Is shopping around one day and happens to see the same bottle in store, please post it here or send me a dm. I would greatly appreciate it. I cant find any bottle online of scent killer or deer repellent that looks like that. Hard to say what it even is.


----------



## kevinpse

I had some knock off armor all crap that was in a bottle like that

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Bottle almost reminds me of the turtle wax all purpose cleaning spray. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Closer view again not sure it helps









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Maybe?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Cookie1125 said:


> Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Looks like it but as been said who knows what could be inside. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

I have done a lot of searching and also have found that rain x is the closest, but not totally the exact same. I will head to a Walmart tomorrow in Green Bay and do some searching around, checking the back of the bottle too. Seems to be what it looks like in the picture.


----------



## survivalistd

The red at the bottom looks different on the label









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampton3

Is this public or private land? Have you talk to the law yet? If not, it’s time.


----------



## camschwab

Ruuuun Forest


----------



## Burtle

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> View attachment 6936665
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of the bottle to help identify, If anybody Is shopping around one day and happens to see the same bottle in store, please post it here or send me a dm. I would greatly appreciate it. I cant find any bottle online of scent killer or deer repellent that looks like that. Hard to say what it even is.






you said you know who they are. What's the story? They are anti hunters I assume? Pressing charges ?


----------



## Charlie S.

The biggest thing you could do is to just let it go. Involve law enforcement. We have had tons of these issues and they always escalate.


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

Update: Found out they were spraying doe in heat. Dont know if I can believe it. Can you even buy bottles of deer urine that big?


----------



## chaded

What else are they doing? You have like 3 people walking around and a tractor coming through. Since this is a trespasser thread I assumed they were trespassers but I’m getting the impression now they aren’t. I can assure you if I got those pictures on my farm of someone trespassing and especially if I knew who they were, the last thing I am asking is what they are spraying on a licking vine.....


----------



## kevinpse

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> Update: Found out they were spraying doe in heat. Dont know if I can believe it. Can you even buy bottles of deer urine that big?


So is it private property and yours?

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

Land agreement on a trust that they can gun hunt and I can bow hunt. Trespassing lawfully? No. Trespassing under verbal agreement? hell yeah. In my mind they are invading on my personal space and time frame. Had me compelled enough to put it on here. I said before that I knew them. Im sure if you guys were in my shoes, you'd be thinking the same thing. Imagine if someone came in front of one of your best stands with a tractor and messing your whole operation up. Point is they're not supposed to be there, I never said anywhere that they were trespassing. But in reality, they're breaking a verbal agreement to even be in there. Almost like a few month lease or something. My family leases a 40 to a group of bowhunters for only bow season, and that's it. This is the same thing, just not set in lawful stone, in case anyone is wondering. I hope most of you can understand my frustration on the whole ordeal, rather than worry about wether its real trespassing or not. If you made a verbal agreement with turkey hunters in the spring that came to your land to mess with your deer stands in the fall, wouldn't you be pretty upset like I am?


----------



## kevinpse

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> Land agreement on a trust that they can gun hunt and I can bow hunt. Trespassing lawfully? No. Trespassing under verbal agreement? hell yeah. In my mind they are invading on my personal space and time frame. Had me compelled enough to put it on here. I said before that I knew them. Im sure if you guys were in my shoes, you'd be thinking the same thing. Imagine if someone came in front of one of your best stands with a tractor and messing your whole operation up. Point is they're not supposed to be there, I never said anywhere that they were trespassing. But in reality, they're breaking a verbal agreement to even be in there. Almost like a few month lease or something. My family leases a 40 to a group of bowhunters for only bow season, and that's it. This is the same thing, just not set in lawful stone, in case anyone is wondering. I hope most of you can understand my frustration on the whole ordeal, rather than worry about wether its real trespassing or not. If you made a verbal agreement with turkey hunters in the spring that came to your land to mess with your deer stands in the fall, wouldn't you be pretty upset like I am?


Ok thanks that clears up a bit but you need to say something to them. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> Land agreement on a trust that they can gun hunt and I can bow hunt. Trespassing lawfully? No. Trespassing under verbal agreement? hell yeah. In my mind they are invading on my personal space and time frame. Had me compelled enough to put it on here. I said before that I knew them. Im sure if you guys were in my shoes, you'd be thinking the same thing. Imagine if someone came in front of one of your best stands with a tractor and messing your whole operation up. Point is they're not supposed to be there, I never said anywhere that they were trespassing. But in reality, they're breaking a verbal agreement to even be in there. Almost like a few month lease or something. My family leases a 40 to a group of bowhunters for only bow season, and that's it. This is the same thing, just not set in lawful stone, in case anyone is wondering. I hope most of you can understand my frustration on the whole ordeal, rather than worry about wether its real trespassing or not. If you made a verbal agreement with turkey hunters in the spring that came to your land to mess with your deer stands in the fall, wouldn't you be pretty upset like I am?


Honestly? Get over it... As long as they arent actively hunting before gun season. Cant be mad at them for being in the woods, do you expect them to just walk into the woods blind on opening morning of gun? Not allowed to scout or prepare themselves at all? You made it sound like they were trespassing on private property but in reality youre just butthurt about having to share a spot. Its not even remotely similar to the turkey hunting vs deer hunting comparison you made


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

mlima5 said:


> Honestly? Get over it... As long as they arent actively hunting before gun season. Cant be mad at them for being in the woods, do you expect them to just walk into the woods blind on opening morning of gun? Not allowed to scout or prepare themselves at all? You made it sound like they were trespassing on private property but in reality youre just butthurt about having to share a spot. Its not even remotely similar to the turkey hunting vs deer hunting comparison you made


Let me explain further. In my case, the guy I know has hunted this parcel for at least 30 years, its only 30 acres of woods. I think by now of 30 years he should know how the deer move through the area. If you and me shared the same land and I said hey, Im gonna go "scouting." Heres the scenario. So you are the bowhunter and I am the gun hunter. You and me made a verbal agreement to separate our seasons from gun and bow. I go in front of YOUR stands and spray who knows what on YOUR licking vines, pull in a tractor onto YOUR stand location to take down trees and who the hell knows what else, take weed killer and cut down weeds on YOUR trails in front of YOUR stand a week before bow season. How in any way is this preparing or scouting. I just personally disrupted your stand location and changed it for no reason whatsoever and with no permission. Experience of years hunting the land actually doesn't even have anything to do with this, in no way was that preparing or scouting. Wouldn't you feel violated, feel unfairness? Feel as if the verbal agreement was completely ignored? I would have had no problem with him scouting before hand at all but what he did was a bunch of foolishness. nonsense. He's not even supposed to be there doing what he did. In fact an actual trespasser would have done less harm than they did which says a lot. Even though they missed bow season by a couple days, wouldn't you think what he did may have affected my bow stand in conjunction with the bow season? absolutely. Therefore pretty much breaking the agreement we had. Im sure If I went to the one elevated box blind he has and messed with all of his stuff 2 days before gun season, he would feel the same way I do. Under the circumstances I explained, he's basically, again, trespassing under the verbal agreement. I hope this clears more up and helps bring a stronger understanding.


----------



## kevinpse

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanngan

I don't know..hmm


----------



## rattlinman

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> Let me explain further. In my case, the guy I know has hunted this parcel for at least 30 years, its only 30 acres of woods. I think by now of 30 years he should know how the deer move through the area. If you and me shared the same land and I said hey, Im gonna go "scouting." Heres the scenario. So you are the bowhunter and I am the gun hunter. You and me made a verbal agreement to separate our seasons from gun and bow. I go in front of YOUR stands and spray who knows what on YOUR licking vines, pull in a tractor onto YOUR stand location to take down trees and who the hell knows what else, take weed killer and cut down weeds on YOUR trails in front of YOUR stand a week before bow season. How in any way is this preparing or scouting. I just personally disrupted your stand location and changed it for no reason whatsoever and with no permission. Experience of years hunting the land actually doesn't even have anything to do with this, in no way was that preparing or scouting. Wouldn't you feel violated, feel unfairness? Feel as if the verbal agreement was completely ignored? I would have had no problem with him scouting before hand at all but what he did was a bunch of foolishness. nonsense. He's not even supposed to be there doing what he did. In fact an actual trespasser would have done less harm than they did which says a lot. Even though they missed bow season by a couple days, wouldn't you think what he did may have affected my bow stand in conjunction with the bow season? absolutely. Therefore pretty much breaking the agreement we had. Im sure If I went to the one elevated box blind he has and messed with all of his stuff 2 days before gun season, he would feel the same way I do. Under the circumstances I explained, he's basically, again, trespassing under the verbal agreement. I hope this clears more up and helps bring a stronger understanding.


My advise is to move on and find a new hunting spot. 

You don't own the land and it's obvious they don't care about you. Hunting is supposed to be enjoyable and fulfilling, not drama filled, with potential confrontations. You can feel hurt, betrayed, bla bla bla, but there's not a deer out there worth the trouble IMO.


----------



## B4L Okie

You go to the landowner and show them the pics....maybe he takes care of it with the other people, or he says heck with it....nobody hunts my land, or he boots you! If they have been on that place 30 years, unless you are close family, you may lose out on that land. And truthfully, maybe that's for the best, find another spot....which is not easy. Maybe you can pay to lease it exclusively for you. But I would definitely have it in writing it is just for you to hunt for the length of lease. Good luck, but my guess is they are scouting/improving the land for rifle season and the landowner is fine with it. Using a tractor to remove trees and such may pizz off landowner and make them stop it, but I bet they get to keep hunting it.


----------



## Thomascarpenter

I got a picture of a couple people on my lane. Figured their car broke down or something considering where I hunt there aren't any houses and it hasn't rained in months so they couldn't have gotten stuck mud riding on the lease since it hasn't rained in months.


----------



## birddog1

This is from a few years back on land we lease, we have exclusive hunting rights. Got him on 2 separate cams. Don’t know who he is but he asked my brother for permission to hunt, was told no but did it anyway during the week of gun season. Don’t know who’s doing it now but sone odd is trespassing because they have stolen two of my memory cards from cameras. Last week had the farmer’s son cutting downed trees on the property while we were hunting. At least we were able to confront him and he promised to stop. Frustrating and no wonder I’m not seeing many deer while on stand.


----------



## Isaiah Smith

Nothing is worse than a trespasser. Especially during the season.


----------



## Pmcaddis

I had permission to hunt private land and I was still hunting through a shelter belt. Stopped to take a piss and then realized I was standing 20' from a trail cam. Never heard anything about it so I don't know if he was being polite or if it didn't capture me. Keep expecting a photo to show up somewhere.....


----------



## HJOutdoors

😂😂😂


----------



## hitman846

posco said:


> By the time this guy got this far he had already passed four 'No Trespassing' signs. One of them has a warning about twenty-four hour video surveillance. Maybe I should put up another sign so people will know I really, really, really, really, really mean it. Unbelievable.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl7Enes8ssE&feature=youtu.be


Byron Ferguson was on your land?


----------



## passthru69

Just ain’t right


----------



## posco

hitman846 said:


> Byron Ferguson was on your land?


Does that look like him? I haven't had much in the way of human trespassers but the warden did hang a camera about a month ago to try and capture the stray dogs. He pulled the camera card about three days ago and the dogs had come through nine minutes after he and I initially put it up. Very little sign of them since. He replaced the card and said he'd wait a while longer to see if he could get more picks before confronting the owners. Even at that, he said he'd probably only issue them a warning. He'll escalate if it continues after that.


----------



## Luke Warmwater

posco said:


> Does that look like him? I haven't had much in the way of human trespassers but the warden did hang a camera about a month ago to try and capture the stray dogs. He pulled the camera card about three days ago and the dogs had come through nine minutes after he and I initially put it up. Very little sign of them since. He replaced the card and said he'd wait a while longer to see if he could get more picks before confronting the owners. Even at that, he said he'd probably only issue them a warning. He'll escalate if it continues after that.


I thought it looked like him as well, funny


----------



## Luke Warmwater

kevinpse said:


> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


I could use this at work, do you think it's HR appropriate?


----------



## kevinpse

Luke Warmwater said:


> I could use this at work, do you think it's HR appropriate?


I handed one in filled out under my bosses name and got a lot of heat for it but worth every second

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## napper

Received this today. I believe I know who it is.


----------



## HoytHunterRX3

He looks concerned.


----------



## Cookie1125

This is on a spot where the last year has been bad with trespassing. I've since raised my camera to maybe catch faces.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Also I forgot to set the date









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

In with trash, out empty









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

More









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

More









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Sorry I'm flooding this thread









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

More









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Last one for now. Also the ground belongs to my aunt and these pictures have been sent to her and my dad. Not sure what she has chosen to do yet. Couple months ago someone was out target shooting and when it was called in I was told that the SOs didn't go out there to do anything about. Maybe with pictures they will.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## old pork

You should put in a toll booth. In all seriousness, that is unbelievable. People definitely should be arrested.


----------



## B4L Okie

At least you got tag numbers! Got fencing? Signs?


----------



## Cookie1125

B4L Okie said:


> At least you got tag numbers! Got fencing? Signs?


In Kansas signs aren't required. You can legally only enter another person's property with permission or only if its marked as WIHA. The crazy thing is where this access road is there is another almost right across from it that doesn't get this traffic 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Sparky

Even if signs aren't required I would put some up. That and a gate if possible.


----------



## mlima5

Thats insane the amount of trespassers off that one camera. Whats so appealing about that spot that everyone is going by?


----------



## vonfoust

Out of all those people I cannot believe one hasn't noticed the camera yet. Makes me think maybe some have and think it's public ground for some reason?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Cookie1125 said:


> Last one for now. Also the ground belongs to my aunt and these pictures have been sent to her and my dad. Not sure what she has chosen to do yet. Couple months ago someone was out target shooting and when it was called in I was told that the SOs didn't go out there to do anything about. Maybe with pictures they will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Is there a QuikTrip at the end of that road? WTH?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I got two words for you: Spike Strip


----------



## catscratch

Wow, that is a lot of traffic. Seriously, what's at the end of the road (besides apparently a bunch of trash)? Is there public land nearby that everybody thinks this is part of? I know it's your aunt's place and she has control over what happens to the trespassers, but that much traffic is insane.


----------



## Charlie S.

I would dig a new storm runoff ditch.


----------



## Bjames

Some of these photos are funny


----------



## Broadside Only

catscratch said:


> Wow, that is a lot of traffic. Seriously, what's at the end of the road (besides apparently a bunch of trash)? Is there public land nearby that everybody thinks this is part of? I know it's your aunt's place and she has control over what happens to the trespassers, but that much traffic is insane.


Geocache?


----------



## ymichalski

Yeah, i have a few good ones. Will post after downloading them.


----------



## catscratch

Broadside Only said:


> Geocache?


Could be! But that doesn't explain why people feel they can drive trailers full of trash or work their birddogs there. Got to be a reason it's a free-for-all.


----------



## Cookie1125

I'm not really sure as to why it's been such a hotspot for traffic especially since theres another access road going in the opposite direction that doesn't get that kind of traffic. But this summer crime had been pretty high in the area so if it's a geocache it probably contains meth. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Western NY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jace

el chapo


----------



## Silver97

tough guy there


----------



## Scourtney

Following


----------



## mlima5

Been getting more pictures of people than bucks the last few weeks. Tons of bucks turned into just people once the season opened (set one camera on a new property and havent checked it since August since i never hunted the spot.)

Think I even got Ted Nugent on camera walking through with a 9 arrow quiver filled

OH! And the people that didnt know their own property lines, took my camera from near the property line, and tried to put up posted signs and signs on a stand to remove it or it would be taken down. People should really know what theyre talking about before doing crap like that... Had 2 great bucks on camera in september there (new spot i mentioned) but gonna cut my losses on the property. Already too much drama between the guys on the property in back and the house nearby that is anti hunting. Never even brought my bow there, been kept in the loop by the other guy that hunts where I have permission


----------



## Charlie S.

I would have it surveyed, posted and start enforcing trespassing laws. I went thru similar issues where I live. If its your property do not back down and let it go. If it was a hunting lease or such I would walk away.


----------



## mlima5

Charlie S. said:


> I would have it surveyed, posted and start enforcing trespassing laws. I went thru similar issues where I live. If its your property do not back down and let it go. If it was a hunting lease or such I would walk away.


Not even a lease just somewhere a guy told me i could hunt in his back yard. He only had like half an acre of woods that backed a large piece of unposted land. The plan was to throw the cameras up and if i saw something i liked try and track down the owners of the big piece and see if i could get permission. When i pulled my remaining cam the other day i definitely saw stuff i liked but its just not worth it now. The trouble people i dont believe are even the owners, just some young kids that have permission it seems like. Considering its not somewhere ive invested time in, its not worth the headache.

If it was my own property and a bigger piece than that surveyors would have already been scheduled to come out


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

Damn, you found Che Guevera!


----------



## WickedRidge400

My buddy in NY has a sign on his driveway coming in. It simply states that if you're reading this sign, you're in rifle range and best beware of coming any farther unless invited. A few times folks have walked down the gravel driveway, stopped at the sign and read it. Turned around and walked back where they came from. He can see this sign from his kitchen, dining room and bedrooms. He laughs when he sees folks turning around. No one has illegally hunted his property that he knows of. Guess we know why!:wink:


----------



## nwiles

WickedRidge400 said:


> My buddy in NY has a sign on his driveway coming in. It simply states that if you're reading this sign, you're in rifle range and best beware of coming any farther unless invited. A few times folks have walked down the gravel driveway, stopped at the sign and read it. Turned around and walked back where they came from. He can see this sign from his kitchen, dining room and bedrooms. He laughs when he sees folks turning around. No one has illegally hunted his property that he knows of. Guess we know why!:wink:


I saw a sign similar to that in Western NC and it had a nice 1" 3 shot group to add a little emphasis to the words on the sign. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WickedRidge400

nwiles said:


> I saw a sign similar to that in Western NC and it had a nice 1" 3 shot group to add a little emphasis to the words on the sign.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Now you're talking!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DaddyRat

WickedRidge400 said:


> My buddy in NY has a sign on his driveway coming in. It simply states that if you're reading this sign, you're in rifle range and best beware of coming any farther unless invited. A few times folks have walked down the gravel driveway, stopped at the sign and read it. Turned around and walked back where they came from. He can see this sign from his kitchen, dining room and bedrooms. He laughs when he sees folks turning around. No one has illegally hunted his property that he knows of. Guess we know why!:wink:


Hmm gives me an idea for my driveway.


----------



## DaWiz9578

Wisco_Bowhunter said:


> View attachment 6935867
> View attachment 6935869
> View attachment 6935871
> View attachment 6935873
> 
> 
> 
> How to ruin my day 101. This was over a period of 3 different days


Man thats some craziness right there. Interested to see what happens. 

Was scrolling through the thread to see if any of my public land shots made it on here, but guess that wouldnt be considered trespassing....

I get my neighbor on mine all the time...but im on his so even stevens.


----------



## dmstephens28

The idiots on my camera thought it would be a good Idea to point it at the ground and steal my trophy rock. That what you get on public land I guess


----------



## GarBear

It's always good to know who comes visiting


----------



## chip387

This is Bronson Mi


----------



## chip387

another one, from spring


----------



## Wapsi-BP

chip387 said:


> View attachment 7033879
> another one, from spring


Lol.. 25oz natty daddy malt liquor in hand.. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbully05

Its always fun to print their pictures off and hit all the local bars, generally somebody knows them, but it also is a good way to let people know you have cameras out and are watching for trespassers, just letting people know that will make some think twice.


----------



## flyman28

I've never had a camera last an entire season on public land! Only one made it past pre season!


----------



## Dustyroads85

Wapsi-BP said:


> Lol.. 25oz natty daddy malt liquor in hand..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm wondering if he has some replacements in the cooler or if that's his lunch to get him through his hike?


----------



## JimmyJame

Hate trespassers.


----------



## _zack

I'm addicted to this thread. Some of them are so funny and so terribly infuriating at the same time.


----------



## jlm81




----------



## tjsdaname27

_zack said:


> I'm addicted to this thread. Some of them are so funny and so terribly infuriating at the same time.


I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## NoCo_kevin

best thread lol


----------



## primal 45

flyman28 said:


> I've never had a camera last an entire season on public land! Only one made it past pre season!


what do you mean by that? (stolen?)


----------



## rfranklin40

now thats funny, looks like maybe baiting where baiting is illegal?


----------



## Cdgamble24

I have a few that I will post later


----------



## Ectotherm

I am always concerned about losing my game camera if someone happens upon it. What is the best way to protect your camera?


----------



## kevinpse

Up out of reach

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyfish

This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


----------



## xxkilla

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


Looks like he’s practicing for a “Naked & Afraid spot.


----------



## ACCMan

That dude needs to eat that corn, also needs some sun, and leave the crack alone.


----------



## Krazo

Wow! This beats out any of the strange things I’ve got on cam


----------



## RCL

Damn....looks like Karl Childers.....mmmmmhhmmmm


----------



## rhs341

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


Only 3 letters....***?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyfish

Yea......so many questions. Definitely drug related. Also, it makes me weary for those homes out to my stand in pitch black, knowing that might be roaming the woods


----------



## Logunwynn

Point-N-Shoot said:


> dtrkyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe dirts dad? Pike county Illinois
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Crosby from Crosby, Stills, and Nash?
> 
> 
> View attachment 6633059
Click to expand...

Incredible. Well done!


----------



## conquestador

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


I know who this is if Cinci wants to pursue any action. This is Sasquatch. He had just gotten a trim for the holidays.


----------



## Mathias

jace said:


> el chapo


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## eryoung

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


I do really wish I knew the story here. What a treasure.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Wilkes County, GA. We caught these guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83

Logunwynn said:


> Incredible. Well done!


That looks like every dude from Pike county I’ve ever seen.


----------



## onesavage

An update from the tractor and rain x spray guy and also an update from the guy with the freeway to the dump/meth geocache would be nice.


----------



## SCCx

Busted!


----------



## Diamondback

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......



Zombie Apocalypse.... So this is what the Coronavirus & Meth does to people?

I knew Archery and hunting would prepare me for what is to come...


----------



## driftboatdan

Man...I have had a few trespassers at my place, but really what I'm seeing is what nice areas you all have to hunt. It really makes me miss hunting whitetails in the Michigan. This year I had to track a deer onto someone's property (I made the mistake of tracking it too soon and bumping it). I called the landowner to ask for permission and he threw a fit! He started yelling at me (over the phone) explaining how this injured deer would be attracting coyotes and coyotes will kill his cattle! I felt bad, but really pissed him off when I told him he was obligated to let me onto his land to track a wounded animal according to Washington State's laws (I did this after listening to him berate me for 5 minutes, while trying to be polite). Any way how would you guys react if someone was legitimately tracking an injured animal through your land..


----------



## dougell

my brother's property.I have no clue who it is or what the deal is.


----------



## Hunttrap

Kinda creepy


----------



## Charlie S.

I would probably share that last one with local law enforcement.


----------



## Krazo

dougell said:


> my brother's property.I have no clue who it is or what the deal is.
> View attachment 7074349


Yeah I’d prob share this with local law enforcement. Just weird


----------



## jellyfish

yea hat last one is pretty weird as well.


----------



## saph

So 2 things

1: get that pic of the dude to cops now

:2: this is a bloody funny thread and has me tempted to invest in some trailcams and see what pops up, atleast help get the people that keeps ripping my fence apart busted and they pay for themself imo.


----------



## gene71771

no respect


----------



## gene71771

agreed


----------



## Charlie S.

driftboatdan said:


> Man...I have had a few trespassers at my place, but really what I'm seeing is what nice areas you all have to hunt. It really makes me miss hunting whitetails in the Michigan. This year I had to track a deer onto someone's property (I made the mistake of tracking it too soon and bumping it). I called the landowner to ask for permission and he threw a fit! He started yelling at me (over the phone) explaining how this injured deer would be attracting coyotes and coyotes will kill his cattle! I felt bad, but really pissed him off when I told him he was obligated to let me onto his land to track a wounded animal according to Washington State's laws (I did this after listening to him berate me for 5 minutes, while trying to be polite). Any way how would you guys react if someone was legitimately tracking an injured animal through your land..


I would prefer you to track your injured animal down. This is like anything else. Everyone has their own opinion on hunting. I have a ton of horse farms around me that hate hunting. They would be good having an animal suffer and wasted vs. finding it. I seen this a few times. When people have their mind made up that something is bad that is usually how they stay. Your conversation with the landowner is no different then what I have encountered here.


----------



## dougell

My sister in law did contact the police but nobody has a clue who the guy is.This is a very rural area so everybody knows everybody.Nobody has any idea who he is or what he was doing.I suspect he was probably just walking with his daughter but it's just a weird place for someone to take a walk.It's one of those places that you can't get here from there.


----------



## dougell

driftboatdan said:


> Man...I have had a few trespassers at my place, but really what I'm seeing is what nice areas you all have to hunt. It really makes me miss hunting whitetails in the Michigan. This year I had to track a deer onto someone's property (I made the mistake of tracking it too soon and bumping it). I called the landowner to ask for permission and he threw a fit! He started yelling at me (over the phone) explaining how this injured deer would be attracting coyotes and coyotes will kill his cattle! I felt bad, but really pissed him off when I told him he was obligated to let me onto his land to track a wounded animal according to Washington State's laws (I did this after listening to him berate me for 5 minutes, while trying to be polite). Any way how would you guys react if someone was legitimately tracking an injured animal through your land..


Interesting question and everyone is different.I bought my property to raise horses on,not hunt.We raise and train barrel horses but I'm not very territorial.I hunt mostly public land because I hunt for the adventure and year long mission.We do kill a few deer on our property most years but it doesn't bother me if someone passes through.I have kids passing through on ATV's on a daily basis but they stick to edges of my fields,never tear anything up and never cause problems.To be honest,it brings a smile to my face to see kids outside so I just waive and they waive back.The upside is,I've never had anything ruined or stolen.I was leaving for work one day during our rifle season and caught a guy sitting right against an equip shed in my front field.The ignorance kinda blew my mind because he would have been shooting right at my barn and house.I did give him the boot but had be actually been in the woods,I wouldn't have wasted my time.I've had people track deer through my property without asking.In every case,I knew them on at least on a casual basis and actually gave them a hand.I'm generally not a very confrontational person unless you give me a reason but then I come unglued.several years ago I killed a buck on some public land that cropped on the edge of a guy's mowed hayfield.It would have been a miserable drag ti get it back to my truck so I stopped by his house to ask if I could drive back and get it.I knew this guy well and actually hunted bears with him most years but he denied me permission.I think he was just whizzed off that I killed a buck there.The next week,he parked by my horse pasture,crawled under the fence and walked across my property without asking.I normally wouldn't even care but extend the same courtesy to me that I extend to you.That one ended up with a pretty lively developmental interview.


----------



## catscratch

driftboatdan said:


> Man...I have had a few trespassers at my place, but really what I'm seeing is what nice areas you all have to hunt. It really makes me miss hunting whitetails in the Michigan. This year I had to track a deer onto someone's property (I made the mistake of tracking it too soon and bumping it). I called the landowner to ask for permission and he threw a fit! He started yelling at me (over the phone) explaining how this injured deer would be attracting coyotes and coyotes will kill his cattle! I felt bad, but really pissed him off when I told him he was obligated to let me onto his land to track a wounded animal according to Washington State's laws (I did this after listening to him berate me for 5 minutes, while trying to be polite). Any way how would you guys react if someone was legitimately tracking an injured animal through your land..


I would be out there with them helping tract the animal, take hero pics for them, and help drag it out. If they didn't contact me first and I just found people traipsing around, I'd be a lot less cordial.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Nothin wrong with that as you should ask.I don't get denying someone if they ask though.


----------



## Berryg

got to buy a camera


----------



## eden

I enjoy this thread


----------



## mod-it

I also would encourage someone to enter my property to recover an animal, I'd happily help them too if I was around to do so. I think most property owners that hunt, and don't have a grow operation or something ha ha...are going to be inclined to let someone track an animal on their place.
Idaho requires hunters to attempt to contact the land owner before entering to retrieve game, if you can't get in contact with them then you call F&G and they will accompany you to attempt a retrieval. If the landowner denies you permission, then you contact the F&G and they will accompany you to retrieve the game AND cite the land owner for waste of a game animal.


----------



## Broadside Only

driftboatdan said:


> Man...I have had a few trespassers at my place, but really what I'm seeing is what nice areas you all have to hunt. It really makes me miss hunting whitetails in the Michigan. This year I had to track a deer onto someone's property (I made the mistake of tracking it too soon and bumping it). I called the landowner to ask for permission and he threw a fit! He started yelling at me (over the phone) explaining how this injured deer would be attracting coyotes and coyotes will kill his cattle! I felt bad, but really pissed him off when I told him he was obligated to let me onto his land to track a wounded animal according to Washington State's laws (I did this after listening to him berate me for 5 minutes, while trying to be polite). Any way how would you guys react if someone was legitimately tracking an injured animal through your land..


When one is hunting public land that is adjacent to private one needs to consider what happens after the shot. It's really not a good idea to set-up on a property line where there's a 50/50 chance of a wounded animal entering private. Don't take the chance of losing an animal due to not being able to recover it. However Washington state must be somewhat unique in this respect because this is the firtst time I've ever heard this law. When faced with this situation I ALWAYS talk to the adjacent landowner first, if permission to recover isn't granted I don't hunt it.


----------



## Wnc-bowman

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Wilkes County, GA. We caught these guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where abouts in wilkes county? We have some property just outside of tignall that we have had a heck of a time with a bunch of trespassing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordnvader

This thread has been awesome to look through lol


----------



## Frokost

Some of these are a little spooky but most are hilarious


----------



## jcates006

Everyone loves/hates a good trespasserpic... I need to see if I can find my old ones... I had caught a guy transporting his "meth cart" full of chemicals...


----------



## jcates006

At least he packed a lunch!


----------



## higgsmo

Best thread on the site!


----------



## Runliftfight

That's creepy man


----------



## msigette

What do most of you do when you see someone on your camera walking or riding an ATV through? Do you normally call the warden or police everytime or just let it go until you catch them in person?


----------



## Riverb8

What the heck is up with the guy carrying the doll? Thats creepy.


----------



## Rdurning

Some of these are freaky


----------



## Rdurning

Im going to have to setup some more cameras


----------



## Cousin Brown

Best thread ever


----------



## willow_hwy

These pictures are entertaining and disheartening at the same time. Really wish people respected others property


----------



## StefenB

I got a pic of some fellas metal detecting, thinking about burrying some fools gold for them.


----------



## ElMuercielago

StefenB said:


> I got a pic of some fellas metal detecting, thinking about burrying some fools gold for them.


Haha. We need a live feed for that one.


----------



## OregonState

A thread I have plenty to contribute to... if anyone on here is in the mid willamette valley area of Oregon and knows these guys, let them know OSP has these photos (and more)


----------



## OregonState

Grrr....


----------



## OregonState

This guy tripped my cell cam. I alerted law
Enforcement and they busted him by waiting at his truck! Cell cams are worth the investment!


----------



## OregonState

Interesting...


----------



## 78Staff

OregonState said:


> Interesting...


Well hello there...


----------



## saph

Woo new pics

Hey OrgenState, drop those bow hunter pics to a few bow stores maybe? they might have stopped in for some last minute gear at one maybe.


----------



## MultifuelA2

I've hours of entertainment here.


----------



## RossRagan

OregonState said:


> Interesting...


Great advertisement for a trail camera!


----------



## RossRagan

OregonState said:


> A thread I have plenty to contribute to... if anyone on here is in the mid willamette valley area of Oregon and knows these guys, let them know OSP has these photos (and more)


Setting a great example for the youngster. :angry: Hope you can catch them.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

This picture is between Washington and Tignall, Hog Fork is to the right in the photo about 100 yards...that is the power line crossing. I no longer have this lease for a number of reasons, but happy to talk to you if you like. I have 3 other leases out there...



Wnc-bowman said:


> Where abouts in wilkes county? We have some property just outside of tignall that we have had a heck of a time with a bunch of trespassing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wnc-bowman

Could be the same guys then. Were just off of sandtown. Not but a mile or so from hog fork. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wnc-bowman

The power line is the biggest problem. It gives them fairly easy access. The same one runs right up though our property. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes, they hit our property frequently. I got hit with shot during deer season from someone on our property duck hunting. Luckily my back was to the hunter so I had the tree between me and them...didn't get down and try and find them as I didn't want to get into the swamp...

The good thing is the DNR/Sheriff will go get them...but I was pissed...last week or so of deer season...



Wnc-bowman said:


> The power line is the biggest problem. It gives them fairly easy access. The same one runs right up though our property.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sick lids

some good laughs here, all the while, hate to see the disrespect


----------



## Tbays70

I love looking at these pictures lol


----------



## roving

OregonState said:


> This guy tripped my cell cam. I alerted law
> Enforcement and they busted him by waiting at his truck! Cell cams are worth the investment!


Sold me on one.


----------



## roving

dougell said:


> my brother's property.I have no clue who it is or what the deal is.
> View attachment 7074349


Odd to say the least...


----------



## roving

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


Wow this is the greatest thread, so many gems


----------



## Green River

OregonState said:


> Interesting...


Had to zoom in for a closer look 👀


----------



## talon1961

None of the neighbors seem to know him....and they are all related to me!


----------



## BigDeer

jellyfish said:


> View attachment 7061733
> 
> 
> This was in our Cincinnati city parks whitetail management program this year......


That's gotta be Hunlee lol!


----------



## elroy06

trespassers are the worst!


----------



## spaz 85

elroy06 said:


> trespassers are the worst!


Prople who use a thread intended for pictures to get thier post count to 20 are the worst


----------



## IGluIt4U

spaz 85 said:


> Prople who use a thread intended for pictures to get thier post count to 20 are the worst


The two week wait will slow him down now :wink:


----------



## apcci2

where are all the new trespasser pics?


----------



## LONG RANGE

OregonState said:


> Interesting...


Looks like that one has a nice rack!


----------



## Cderuiter

Aggressive, comes in with the side by side...should be easy to find, and also would be getting a nice conversation. unfortunately I had one last year that took two nice millenium stands, and didn't get a photo on any trail cameras.


----------



## Cderuiter

Isnt that just a shame...I honestly have walked by 10's of cameras in the woods...mostly unlocked, and have zero desire to take someones hard earned stuff. Typically Pull a Dan I and make a deer pose and walk bye.


----------



## buzzard317

Nobody had ever seen this guy before and hasn’t since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91

OregonState said:


> This guy tripped my cell cam. I alerted law
> Enforcement and they busted him by waiting at his truck! Cell cams are worth the investment!


I know it's an older post, but what happened to him? Citation?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## apcci2

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7261127


The neighbors visiting. Nice picture


----------



## GiffinTravis

pretty sure got some **** hunters running their dogs last season on my land.


----------



## buckysGT

Here was my best trespasser pic. I hunt a large plot of land that borders public. We were having a lot of ppl go through thinking it was public. We got it properly marked and the trespassing has stopped a lot.


----------



## Boarbon

Crazy. 

I’ve got a bunch of cameras around my lease and when one dies I’ll put it high up in a tree where poacher can see it but not get to it. I even put fake antenna on some so they look wireless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RHVA

OregonState said:


> Interesting...


Uh-oh.....was that a grunt call? I think the rut started early this year....way early.....


----------



## sjmauldi

buckysGT said:


> Here was my best trespasser pic. I hunt a large plot of land that borders public. We were having a lot of ppl go through thinking it was public. We got it properly marked and the trespassing has stopped a lot.
> 
> View attachment 7262319


Something wrong about the upper receiver. Is that a .22 ? Maybe squirrel call ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83

sjmauldi said:


> Something wrong about the upper receiver. Is that a .22 ? Maybe squirrel call ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn’t really paying attention when I looked at that photo but it appears something ain’t right. It almost looks like something is backwards?


----------



## buckysGT

sjmauldi said:


> Something wrong about the upper receiver. Is that a .22 ? Maybe squirrel call ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many of the trespassers that’s we’ve seen are small game hunters. One slow late morning I got out of my stands and was walking to pull my address cards. Ended up running into one of the guys trespassing. Have him a stern talking too and said the cops will be called next time. I did notice he had a back pack full of squirrels. 

As far as that pic goes, idk about guns like that. So if i you ou guys notice something off, very well could be


----------



## BucksNBulls

These 2 idiots. Date is wrong, this was last week.


----------



## vincenzokr

bude to dobrý lov,


----------



## White Falcon

BucksNBulls said:


> These 2 idiots. Date is wrong, this was last week.


I like the way this gut is flipping off the camera! POS!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

BucksNBulls said:


> These 2 idiots. Date is wrong, this was last week.


Guess they don't care that there is a camera...assume this is public land? Or no?


----------



## BucksNBulls

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Guess they don't care that there is a camera...assume this is public land? Or no?


Private, thats the kicker............... It does but up to public. Not sure if they knew they had crossed onto private or not. Its not marked.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

BucksNBulls said:


> Private, thats the kicker............... It does but up to public. Not sure if they knew they had crossed onto private or not. Its not marked.


That's awesome...putz'


----------



## UMskilledtrades

buckysGT said:


> Here was my best trespasser pic. I hunt a large plot of land that borders public. We were having a lot of ppl go through thinking it was public. We got it properly marked and the trespassing has stopped a lot.
> 
> View attachment 7262319


Nice walking through the woods with your finger on the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wombats

buckysGT said:


> Here was my best trespasser pic. I hunt a large plot of land that borders public. We were having a lot of ppl go through thinking it was public. We got it properly marked and the trespassing has stopped a lot.
> 
> View attachment 7262319



Looks like a squirrel hunter....love how he has his finger on the trigger. lol


----------



## RossRagan

wombats said:


> Looks like a squirrel hunter....love how he has his finger on the trigger. lol


Never know when you'll have to shoot from the hip at an attacking squirrel...


----------



## SMK Steel

First post and I just literally went through 205 pages to make sure I wasn’t in any of these!!! Joking..... great thread for sure


----------



## Kris_H_97

Got our first trespasser on our land. I figure it's a HUGE stretch to ask if anyone in the Palermo/Hastings area of NY State recognize this guy, but anyone else want to venture a guess as to what's on this guys hip? Kinda big for a cell phone...


----------



## justout

I kinda think it's just a big cell phone case but he sure is booking along looking for something


----------



## RossRagan

Kris_H_97 said:


> Got our first trespasser on our land. I figure it's a HUGE stretch to ask if anyone in the Palermo/Hastings area of NY State recognize this guy, but anyone else want to venture a guess as to what's on this guys hip? Kinda big for a cell phone...


Could be a hand held GPS like a Garmin GPSMap or eTrex....


----------



## kevinpse

Wow ide be on the spot daily

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232


Holy **** them are some hot doe's!


----------



## UMskilledtrades

ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232


Would you be open to leasing your ground? Asking for a friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon

ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232


Nice tail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nofish

ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232



I'm really disappointed in you fellas. Not one single joke about mounting either of these 2. Shame.


----------



## wvmountaineers

Nofish said:


> I'm really disappointed in you fellas. Not one single joke about mounting either of these 2. Shame.


Gotta see the rack first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkworkx

They can trespass my place 



ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232


----------



## blazinsoles

Jesus... wheres the warning???? Im at work and clicked on the link...


----------



## primalhunt

Boarbon said:


> Nice tail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like breeding season is coming soon!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Stokes_

Those 2 asses are superb


----------



## thwackaddict

buckysGT said:


> Here was my best trespasser pic. I hunt a large plot of land that borders public. We were having a lot of ppl go through thinking it was public. We got it properly marked and the trespassing has stopped a lot.
> 
> View attachment 7262319


Good morning Vietnam!!!!


----------



## outdoorslife810

Tail worth chasing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junky Britches

Punch_Free4L said:


> Anyone got any on their cams?I posted this in the BH forum but maybe it should be here.I think it would be cool to post pics of trespassers caught on camera...kinda like AT's america's most wanted.


Nope. Looks like I haven’t made the most wanted list yet😜


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mike Milito

ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232


Good genetics


----------



## EJP1234

Its been a while since Ive gotten any trespassers on camera... it never makes you feel good when you do though!!


----------



## Wboutdoors

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 7343309
> 
> Its been a while since Ive gotten any trespassers on camera... it never makes you feel good when you do though!!


Bro thats santa’s elves

hope youre being good


----------



## Boarbon

What about a motion sensor speaker set up with a loud bear growl for poachers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

So just to throw all my chips in on the bad neighbors bet and one up myself with last year’s Che Guevara pic... here’s this years beauty.









This is the kind of chit you deal with often in NY. The adjacent former rail road bed sold to a hunt club, from the city comprised of many nonenglish speaking folks who at times bring guests. So you may have 12-15 guys hunting a strip of ground 110 ft wide by a mile and half long. This deer driving beauty was snapped in the middle of the posted family farm, shows a number of game law violations but they got away with it and killing a couple young bucks off our ground and the DEC was not able to respond promptly enough to catch them.....Did I mention the farm is over 20k in taxes a year and we didn’t have a shooter there? When someone says NY is the crappiest deer hunting state.... passionately believe them. These are just one portion of the neighbor equation and rotten culture here.


----------



## Jsbass

This low life stole two blinds from me this pic is in Ohio 
Any info would be appreciate 
Reward if you can I’d him or his girl


----------



## Jsbass

Bump


----------



## Boarbon

Poaching or just scouting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw




----------



## dougell

He was just taking a short cut to get to the hospital before his water broke.


----------



## Frodo111

Disheartening to see so many people with complete disregard for other's property.


----------



## Pullinshots

dougell said:


> He was just taking a short cut to get to the hospital before his water broke.


That is awesome.


----------



## t-tomshooter

thats a a ron from the hunting public boarbon


----------



## sjmauldi

t-tomshooter said:


> thats a a ron from the hunting public boarbon


If that's code for something, please don't reveal the solution


----------



## Simmonsr19

Everyone looks shady on a trailcam haha


----------



## LetThemGrow

Simmonsr19 said:


> Everyone looks shady on a trailcam haha


Yeah but your sudden burst of posts looks even shadier.


----------



## Simmonsr19

i have to reply to some unknown amount of posts so I can offer a man on here asking price for a bow he’s selling. I’m a decent person that would like buy a bow on here from one of the members instead of eBay. is that Fair?


----------



## RossRagan

Simmonsr19 said:


> i have to reply to some unknown amount of posts so I can offer a man on here asking price for a bow he’s selling. I’m a decent person that would like buy a bow on here from one of the members instead of eBay. is that Fair?


I think your comment here is the appropriate way to get posts. Your comment was appropriate for the content shown in the thread as opposed to those who just blast a string of NEW threads into a major forum like this one and General Archery. By the way, 20 posts and 2 weeks is the requirement.


----------



## Peteyur

Simmonsr19 said:


> i have to reply to some unknown amount of posts so I can offer a man on here asking price for a bow he’s selling. I’m a decent person that would like buy a bow on here from one of the members instead of eBay. is that Fair?


I also think your post on here is appropriate. I think the rules to protect us are silly compared to feedback but your post on here does help me navigate what type of person you may be on a business deal I guess. Welcome to AT. 
Good luck on the bow purchase.


----------



## Baldur

Simmonsr19 said:


> i have to reply to some unknown amount of posts so I can offer a man on here asking price for a bow he’s selling. I’m a decent person that would like buy a bow on here from one of the members instead of eBay. is that Fair?


Don't worry. LetThemGrow is the resident posting police. He's like the angry boomer who runs the neighborhood HOA and complains that one of the neighbor's grass is ½ inch too long.


----------



## FBrit

ahunter55 said:


> I hate it when you can't see teir faces.
> View attachment 7285232


Beaver hunting by any chance?


----------



## Boarbon

FBrit said:


> Beaver hunting by any chance?


Is it possible those arses are photoshopped,

I keep staring at them and just can’t tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBrit

Boarbon said:


> Is it possible those arses are photoshopped,
> 
> I keep staring at them and just can’t tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't help when you zoom in on them either. 😳


----------



## Qwargmire

Did this thread die or did I miss something?


----------



## sdmc530

Qwargmire said:


> Did this thread die or did I miss something?


probably because hunting season is not going on right now? IDK but I love this thread.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Same trail cam.....same trespasser on Halloween morning last fall. If you look at the upper center of the top photo, you can see my ladderstand. Then he walks back through two hours later. I wish bear traps were legal.....


----------



## rambofirstblood

Alaska at heart said:


> View attachment 7393086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7393087
> 
> 
> Same trail cam.....same trespasser on Halloween morning last fall. If you look at the upper center of the top photo, you can see my ladderstand. Then he walks back through two hours later. I wish bear traps were legal.....


I see a release but no bow?


----------



## Alaska at heart

rambofirstblood said:


> I see a release but no bow?


It doesn't look like he has his pack in the second photo either....maybe left them wherever he was setup and either took a hike or went back for something? I'm thinking the fellow across the road who has to walk by a line of "No Trespassing" signs to get where the trail cam took the photos.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Alaska at heart said:


> It doesn't look like he has his pack in the second photo either....maybe left them wherever he was setup and either took a hike or went back for something? I'm thinking the fellow across the road who has to walk by a line of "No Trespassing" signs to get where the trail cam took the photos.


Maybe he forgot his bow🤣
hope it was a 1 time deal and he keeps off.


----------



## jcmcbee

Caught this fellow setting up a little minivan homestead on one property a few weeks ago. Got photos of him the first night he was out there. He entering the property just after sundown, parked right by the entrance, then snuck up the entrance road on foot (probably looking to see if there was a house or people up there), returned to his vehicle and drove the rest of the way up the road. He stayed there for the night and then got up and left the next morning just at daybreak. I didn’t notice the notifications on my phone until the photo of him leaving the next morning came in but after seeing that he left I rode out there and he had a table, dining fly, camp stove, **** bucket, water tank, etc setup so it was obvious he was planning to come back and stay a while. Called the fuzz and showed them photos and his camp setup so they were waiting for him when he pulled in that second night. They were originally going to just give him a trespass notice and tell him to get the heck out of there since it looked like he was just looking for an unoccupied place to camp for free for a couple days while passing through and wasn’t trying to steal anything or do anything too serious. Well that plan changed pretty quickly once they discovered that he had a few out of state arrest warrants and then found several stolen pistols, a stolen Remington 870 tactical, and a large stash of OxyContin, heroin, and methamphetamine inside his minivan. Needless to say this guy got hauled off to the clink.
















































On the bright side, the police didn’t want any of the camping supplies for evidence so I got me a new camp stove, propane tank, tarp, folding table, a few 5 gallon water jugs, and a well used ****ter bucket (which is just a 5 gallon bucket with the bottom cut out; I actually might steal that idea and make one of them for all my hunting property’s whiteout a cabin or running water in case an emergency arises because it really does look way more comfortable and effective than freestyle squatting or dropping one over the side of a log).

Originally this post was only going to be about the methyvan camper above, but turns out that as I was in the cell cam app getting those photos I actually discovered that exact same camera caught somebody else trespassing just 3 days ago! Haha, guess I get to call the sheriff today!


















It’s pretty crazy because that camera has only been there since November. A few weeks after I put it up I got a photo of the neighbors high school age sons up there smoking weed. I didn’t call the cops on that one because I’m tight with the neighbor and I recognized his kids so I just gave him a curtesy call to let him know that he needs to teach his kids how to properly do the marijuana. Figured he ought to teach them that doing illegal **** while standing right in front of a camera is probably not the brightest idea. Anyway, between that and the fact that I’ve now got 2 different strangers trespassing on that same camera in less than a month it really makes me wonder how much other shady **** has been going on out there in years past without me having the slightest clue about it. Looking a lot like I am going to be purchasing a gate in the near future. Or maybe not, might just leave it open as is and use it to help the sheriff arrest all the local riffraff. Kind of like how some police departments use a “bait car” to catch car thieves our department could use my “bait land” to catch all the local treaspassers and meth addicted minivaners.


----------



## vonfoust

This isn't pinned anymore?


----------



## gjs4

Another fine NY installment here. This is the most lawless, tactless, skill-less residence of so called hunters. 

Darien area. 

This chitbag is 125 yards from my family occupied house, just walked by my posted signs and is calling to my groundblind. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdmc530

what a hoser?!


----------



## ruffme

is he messing with a camera?


----------



## gjs4

ruffme said:


> is he messing with a camera?


Nope- staring at my house and attempting to call birds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Another wNY super pro staff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Bump


----------



## gjs4

That joker above got cited due to some online tips. Win one for the good guys.


----------



## Sfs13




----------



## Bassattackr

Another vote for re-pinning this thread


----------



## The Phantom

It is re-pinned.
Thanks *hitman846*


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Sfs13 said:


> View attachment 7458085


Interesting that most of the hunters that are trespassing have been wearing Mossy Oak camo. Guess it doesnt hide them too well. lol
Looks like you are lucky they didnt steal your camera.


----------



## TangoGorilla

this thread makes me very sad that there are so many disrespectful hunters. I can not imagine trespassing.


----------



## gjs4

TangoGorilla said:


> this thread makes me very sad that there are so many disrespectful hunters. I can not imagine trespassing.


Never, absolutely never, buy land in NY. The most disrespectful law breaking group of ignorant bumbling bafoons out there comprise the majority of the hunting census. Lawlessness is more engrained in deer hunting here than treestands are. Just Incase you were curious on why I posted a few times in this thread and what my thoughts on living and hunting here are…..


----------



## TangoGorilla

gjs4 said:


> Never, absolutely never, buy land in NY. The most disrespectful law breaking group of ignorant bumbling bafoons out there comprise the majority of the hunting census. Lawlessness is more engrained in deer hunting here than treestands are. Just Incase you were curious on why I posted a few times in this thread and what my thoughts on living and hunting here are…..



Never understood that mentality. I mainly hunt on public land., but I always check before I go for adjacent properties and where the lines are. Even if I shot a deer and it jumped your fence and died 10' on the other side I would make every attempt to contact the owner before I went over the fence and dragged it back.


----------



## doulos

Ive never owned a large piece of land but have leased some tracts of 130 up to 190 in WNY. The key to stop trespassing is to nip it in the bud the first year. Have a no tolerance policy and have someone arrested or confronted by law enforcement. Rip down any stand you see that isnt yours and leave a note where they can get. Landowners and lease holders that are known to have this policy are avoided by these jerks. Once word gets around that it wont be tolerated it stops. I imagine it would be the same in any state.


----------



## gjs4

This will be my last text post but public here is even worse unless you can find a way to keep the effortless away from you. Usually they leave fixed stands (illegal) amongst the other bs. 

As for the word out- we had two of three from this yr pinched. Bet there are likely more this yr. Between road visible bucks and proximity to a city it never ends. Also have the classy neighbor who wants to be a tv star that kills everything for footage (and i mean in quantity). 

Friends with a few encon officers. It helps but they have so much on their plates getting assistance is a challenge. 

Worst state to hunt for a reason.


----------



## GrainofPain

Sfs13 said:


> View attachment 7458085


I hate POS trespassers. May they all step in bear traps


----------



## RossRagan

jcmcbee said:


> Caught this fellow setting up a little minivan homestead on one property a few weeks ago. Got photos of him the first night he was out there. He entering the property just after sundown, parked right by the entrance, then snuck up the entrance road on foot (probably looking to see if there was a house or people up there), returned to his vehicle and drove the rest of the way up the road. He stayed there for the night and then got up and left the next morning just at daybreak. I didn’t notice the notifications on my phone until the photo of him leaving the next morning came in but after seeing that he left I rode out there and he had a table, dining fly, camp stove, **** bucket, water tank, etc setup so it was obvious he was planning to come back and stay a while. Called the fuzz and showed them photos and his camp setup so they were waiting for him when he pulled in that second night. They were originally going to just give him a trespass notice and tell him to get the heck out of there since it looked like he was just looking for an unoccupied place to camp for free for a couple days while passing through and wasn’t trying to steal anything or do anything too serious. Well that plan changed pretty quickly once they discovered that he had a few out of state arrest warrants and then found several stolen pistols, a stolen Remington 870 tactical, and a large stash of OxyContin, heroin, and methamphetamine inside his minivan. Needless to say this guy got hauled off to the clink.


Guy on the four wheeler might have been the meth guy's buddy looking for the camping stuff...?


----------



## Sfs13

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Interesting that most of the hunters that are trespassing have been wearing Mossy Oak camo. Guess it doesnt hide them too well. lol
> Looks like you are lucky they didnt steal your camera.


Well it worked pretty good as they shot a turkey on us that morning. As far as stealing my camera, had they reached for my cellphone, it may have caused the shotgun I was holding in them to go off.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Sfs13 said:


> Well it worked pretty good as they shot a turkey on us that morning. As far as stealing my camera, had they reached for my cellphone, it may have caused the shotgun I was holding in them to go off.


THought maybe it was a trail camera pic, like most of these are. Too bad you didnt pop their eye with the butt.


----------



## Nylions

outdoorattic said:


> I don't have them but my brother got pictures of a guy hunting our property. We are sitting at a diner after hunting one morning and the guy walks in. My brother went to his truck and got the photo's. Before showing them to him he asked if he ever went on the property. The guys said no, never. Then he spread the photos out on the table infront of him. It was great.


That’s fantastic


----------



## Tuna11

buckysGT said:


> Here was my best trespasser pic. I hunt a large plot of land that borders public. We were having a lot of ppl go through thinking it was public. We got it properly marked and the trespassing has stopped a lot.
> 
> View attachment 7262319



There’s quite a few comments for this one that don’t need to be said.


----------



## slowen

Anyone recognize this guy? He needs a belt!


----------



## ArchAnon




----------



## Sfs13

Is that a tail?


----------



## slowen

We 


ArchAnon said:


> View attachment 7463079


probably need to capture that, tranquilizer it, study it and perhaps donate to science. Seems like we have some kinda xman mutant.


----------



## rsk76

ArchAnon said:


> View attachment 7463079


----------



## Boarbon

Guy from the neighboring property drove his four wheeler around the water hole I was hunting in Montana last weekend 8 AM in the morning. 
He was very apologetic and we called the owner but trespassing at 8 AM on the second day of the season. ***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Boarbon said:


> Guy from the neighboring property drove his four wheeler around the water hole I was hunting in Montana last weekend 8 AM in the morning.
> He was very apologetic and we called the owner but trespassing at 8 AM on the second day of the season. ***
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That’s rough. Guy probably wasn’t a hunter and had no clue.


----------



## Mathias

Here’s a partial of the guy messing with my Reveal, thankfully it was cable locked.


----------



## brushdog

Sfs13 said:


> Is that a tail?


 hahaha


----------



## GrainofPain

Mathias said:


> Here’s a partial of the guy messing with my Reveal, thankfully it was cable locked.
> View attachment 7467129


 What a piece of trash


----------



## fishfarmer

I caught this guy digging ginseng on my Ohio property last weekend. Turned him into DNR but haven't heard anything back. I made him empty his pockets. He had sixty three roots.


----------



## FBrit

fishfarmer said:


> View attachment 7469388
> 
> I caught this guy digging ginseng on my Ohio property last weekend. Turned him into DNR but haven't heard anything back. I made him empty his pockets. He had sixty three roots.


With that amount of ginseng, you could be dealing with a hardened criminal.


----------



## fishfarmer

Last year another camera caught this guy disguised going into to steal another camera that apparently must have caught a pic of him earlier in the day and he returned to destroy the evidence. He broke the back out of the other camera that was cable locked to a tree. 
The year before they stole my for wheeler also. In southern Ohio.h


----------



## fishfarmer




----------



## sdmc530

FBrit said:


> With that amount of ginseng, you could be dealing with a hardened criminal.


ginseng root is probably worth $2 a shot so yeah, that is something you can be prosecutor for. And probably should be.


----------



## Newby94

Checked my trail cams this weekend and found this guy. My cousins uncle has a tent camper parked on his land and I drove by the same day and the door was wide open. I'm wondering if he was crashing for a couple days or something.


----------



## fishfarmer

sdmc530 said:


> ginseng root is probably worth $2 a shot so yeah, that is something you can be prosecutor for. And probably should be.


The officer said I couldn't prosecute for stealing the roots because I caught him and got the roots back. Can only prosecute for trespassing which is a $300 fine in ohio. 
​


----------



## sdmc530

fishfarmer said:


> The officer said I couldn't prosecute for stealing the roots because I caught him and got the roots back. Can only prosecute for trespassing which is a $300 fine in ohio.
> ​


BS....lazy officer no doubt.


----------



## ArchAnon

sdmc530 said:


> BS....lazy officer no doubt.


No kidding. I’m sure all the folks who went to jail for stealing from a store would love to have had that officer on the scene.



“No Mr. Manager..... if he gives you the guitar we can’t arrest him.”


----------



## fishfarmer

ArchAnon said:


> No kidding. I’m sure all the folks who went to jail for stealing from a store would love to have had that officer on the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> “No Mr. Manager..... if he gives you the guitar we can’t arrest him.”


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rhs341

fishfarmer said:


> The officer said I couldn't prosecute for stealing the roots because I caught him and got the roots back. Can only prosecute for trespassing which is a $300 fine in ohio.
> ​


As everyone said….lazy officer, if you want to prosecute the POS call and talk to a supervisor, if the supervisor says you can’t “keep climbing the ladder” in supervision, guarantee you will get results


----------



## sdmc530

rhs341 said:


> As everyone said….lazy officer, if you want to prosecute the POS call and talk to a supervisor, if the supervisor says you can’t “keep climbing the ladder” in supervision, guarantee you will get results


You could always go to small claims court too. Probably a giant PIA but it gets some attention drawn when you do that. People are just @ssholes sometimes.


----------



## ArchAnon

sdmc530 said:


> You could always go to small claims court too. Probably a giant PIA but it gets some attention drawn when you do that. People are just @ssholes sometimes.


Small claims court requires that you prove your loss. Seems he'd have to go after a dirtbag for the difference in value between the harvested roots versus having let them grow longer.

And then expect the dirtbag to honor the ruling of the court.

Would you spend your time doing that?


----------



## sdmc530

ArchAnon said:


> Small claims court requires that you prove your loss. Seems he'd have to go after a dirtbag for the difference in value between the harvested roots versus having let them grow longer.
> 
> And then expect the dirtbag to honor the ruling of the court.
> 
> Would you spend your time doing that?


Like I said, a giant PIA but he would have to appear too...a PIA for him. And judges do crazy stuff in court. I testify pretty often for work and they always come up with crazy stuff to judge on. 
Winning and getting him to honor the judgment is one thing but if he doesn't the case is over and court judgments don't go away if they fail. 

Would I do it.....depends how pissed off I was...maybe yeah I might. 

but yeah, can be more trouble than its really worth. 

Anyways back to the original thread of trespassers. Didn't mean to threadjack this.


----------



## TangoGorilla

rhs341 said:


> As everyone said….lazy officer, if you want to prosecute the POS call and talk to a supervisor, if the supervisor says you can’t “keep climbing the ladder” in supervision, guarantee you will get results


Leos don't determine who prosecute people. The da does. Da are elected, if they are coming up for election, make a stink. It works.


----------



## sdmc530

TangoGorilla said:


> Leos don't determine who prosecute people. The da does. Da are elected, if they are coming up for election, make a stink. It works.


correct but the LEO still have to make the initial charge and or arrest. It all starts with the LEO.


----------



## gjs4

Got a away from the picture point of the thread. 

For those of you who think your CO may not be strict enough come to NY where they’re too far and few to give a rats arse and in that rare case you catch them the fine is likely cheaper than the license no matter the infraction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miande

caught a couple last fall on my property picking mushrooms. Was able to track them down through their photo and got word to them not to come back on my property. So far they have not.


----------



## RHVA

Got video and a few more with helmets and face shields on. This is the end of a mile long plus private road with multiple signs. One weekend I go away all hell breaks loose. If they come back this weekend it will be a different outcome.


----------



## Green River

RHVA said:


> Got video and a few more with helmets and face shields on. This is the end of a mile long plus private road with multiple signs. One weekend I go away all hell breaks loose. If they come back this weekend it will be a different outcome.
> 
> View attachment 7477911
> 
> 
> View attachment 7477912
> 
> 
> View attachment 7477914
> 
> 
> View attachment 7477916


Looks like they are wearing bicycle helmets 😆


----------



## theadmiral518

We had a trespassing problem this summer. Handed over trail camera pictures to the sheriff. The trespasser was given a ticket for everyday he trespassed. 60 +/- tickets. Haven’t seen him since.


----------



## sdmc530

theadmiral518 said:


> We had a trespassing problem this summer. Handed over trail camera pictures to the sheriff. The trespasser was given a ticket for everyday he trespassed. 60 +/- tickets. Haven’t seen him since.


damn! that is crazy. Much deserved but hopefully the citation doesn't need to be in the presence of an officer and not just a pic. they will toss in court so fast if so. Not sure what state your from but here if only a trail camera or film it won't get a conviction sadly.

What where the 60 charges? 1st, 2nd or 3rd degree? Your state has some crazy laws on it.


----------



## RHVA

Green River said:


> Looks like they are wearing bicycle helmets 😆


Probably not really needed. Sure they have thicker than normal skulls.


----------



## Huntergy

fishfarmer said:


> View attachment 7469388
> 
> I caught this guy digging ginseng on my Ohio property last weekend. Turned him into DNR but haven't heard anything back. I made him empty his pockets. He had sixty three roots.


Is he wearing really long shorts or really short pants?


----------



## Bassattackr

RHVA said:


> Got video and a few more with helmets and face shields on. This is the end of a mile long plus private road with multiple signs.


If private road - just use spike strips?


----------



## CalCoHunter

Bassattackr said:


> If private road - just use spike strips?


One of our property lines splits a ridgetop. The neighbors grandkids cut a path thru and connected to our turnaround at the line and were running their quads all the way into our property. This past weekend, a couple of trees "fell" across the property line


----------



## 10bear

Long story short, pulled cards Sunday. Got a couple videos of this guy going in and out of private I hunt. Found him in town at a local convenience store Monday and made it very clear this is his only and last warning to stay off the property. The landowner was very happy to hear I had found him so quickly and hopefully dealt with it. If he shows up again he will be prosecuted.


----------



## RHVA

Bassattackr said:


> If private road - just use spike strips?


We have other property owners and a farmer that rents the fields that travel it. They have not been back - so far.


----------



## Jessicaraycox

caught these guys coming in and leaving with a bag of morel mushrooms. Our first successful prosecution for criminal trespass. At first the game warden didn’t want to press charges because one of the guys said he was joining the military and they wouldn’t take him with a record. I know how liars are, so I asked what the statute of limitations is and to keep the file open. If he didn’t join, I wanted to proceed. Needless to say, joining the military was a lie and charges were filed!


----------



## rsk76

Jessicaraycox said:


> View attachment 7487037
> View attachment 7487038
> 
> caught these guys coming in and leaving with a bag of morel mushrooms. Our first successful prosecution for criminal trespass. At first the game warden didn’t want to press charges because one of the guys said he was joining the military and they wouldn’t take him with a record. I know how liars are, so I asked what the statute of limitations is and to keep the file open. If he didn’t join, I wanted to proceed. Needless to say, joining the military was a lie and charges were filed!


You got to start them young if you want your kid to be a successful criminal


----------



## RossRagan

Jessicaraycox said:


> caught these guys coming in and leaving with a bag of morel mushrooms. Our first successful prosecution for criminal trespass. At first the game warden didn’t want to press charges because one of the guys said he was joining the military and they wouldn’t take him with a record. I know how liars are, so I asked what the statute of limitations is and to keep the file open. If he didn’t join, I wanted to proceed. Needless to say, joining the military was a lie and charges were filed!


When I was in bootcamp (quite a few years ago) there were guys in my company from the east coast who were there because the judge gave them the option of going into the military or going to prison. I'm sure a trespassing conviction isn't going to keep anyone out of the military. 

Glad you got them!


----------



## TangoGorilla

RossRagan said:


> When I was in bootcamp (quite a few years ago) there were guys in my company from the east coast who were there because the judge gave them the option of going into the military or going to prison. I'm sure a trespassing conviction isn't going to keep anyone out of the military.
> 
> Glad you got them!


Depends, some trespassing is a felony at the federal level.


----------



## Jessicaraycox

TangoGorilla said:


> Depends, some trespassing is a felony at the federal level.


My theory: if your career choice requires being an upstanding citizen, then be one. No one forced him to trespass. You make bad decisions, you need to be prepared to accept the consequences.


----------



## Detroit-1

Don't do the crime if you can't do the time!


----------



## kevinpse

Got these two behind my house a couple weeks ago and can't figure out where they're from. Not any immediate neighbors purple dumbassss is in flip flops
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

kevinpse said:


> Got these two behind my house a couple weeks ago and can't figure out where they're from. Not any immediate neighbors purple dumbassss is in flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


 To bad there wasn’t a honey locust branch on the ground there. Those thorns would pierce those flip flops like a knife through butter. I hate trespassers!


----------



## kevinpse

Yeah considering I've posted it so much no matter where you look there's a sign

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutstavo

kevinpse said:


> Got these two behind my house a couple weeks ago and can't figure out where they're from. Not any immediate neighbors purple dumbassss is in flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I think socks and sandals is the real crime here...


----------



## Nate00

Haven't had one yet luckily


----------



## kevinpse

Cutstavo said:


> I think socks and sandals is the real crime here...


Yeah just bothers me who the hell is out there. That's maybe 100yds behind my bedroom and not easy walking 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only

kevinpse said:


> Yeah just bothers me who the hell is out there. That's maybe 100yds behind my bedroom and not easy walking


The tattoos, 1/2 an index finger, maybe law enforcement can get an ID on him. Looks like there marking trees and marking a waypoint on the spot. Planning an Illegal clear cut for a pot grow?


----------



## kevinpse

Broadside Only said:


> The tattoos, 1/2 an index finger, maybe law enforcement can get an ID on him. Looks like there marking trees and marking a waypoint on the spot. Planning an Illegal clear cut for a pot grow?


You might be on to something there. When I bought the place I found half a dozen 5gallon buckets buried to the top and a few trash cans filled with potting soil looking dirt

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan

kevinpse said:


> You might be on to something there. When I bought the place I found half a dozen 5gallon buckets buried to the top and a few trash cans filled with potting soil looking dirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


If that's the case, I'd say it's time to turn your photos over to law enforcement.


----------



## kevinpse

RossRagan said:


> If that's the case, I'd say it's time to turn your photos over to law enforcement.


They wouldn't do anything I'm friends with 2 of the 3 cops in my town. Well call us if they come back

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## horsehands




----------



## horsehands

Two geniuses and the track dog. Shot a doe poaching on the neighbor Monday at dusk. Looking for it on my little food plot. Tried to run me off my land this morning.


----------



## madkasel

Have to be tracking I think, especially with what they are wearing and the dog along at that hour.

Edit ... I posted before seeing your second one.


----------



## ruffme

horsehands said:


> Two geniuses and the track dog. Shot a doe poaching on the neighbor Monday at dusk. Looking for it on my little food plot. Tried to run me off my land this morning.


Lets hear that story!


----------



## horsehands

madkasel said:


> Have to be tracking I think, especially with what they are wearing and the dog along at that hour.
> 
> Edit ... I posted before seeing your second one.


Them two couldn't track an elephant if they were tied to his tail.


----------



## horsehands

ruffme said:


> Lets hear that story!


Went for a little walk on my place this morning to see if rut activity was happening yet and some guy yells " Hey, can I help you?" I said," help me do what?" He says, "you need to get out of here I'm hunting." I told him he must be confused. He says, "oh, you own this property?" I told him yeah and then he said my neighbor gave him permission and that I wouldn't mind him hunting mine too. I told him to find out where the line was and not hunt on me. So, went to see Ken (neighbor) and he hadn't given permission and run them off Monday at dusk after they wounded a doe, and it ran into a lady's back yard nearby scaring her about half to death. She's a little shaky anyhow. Came home and checked the pics and voila, here they are Monday night about 100 yards from my back door. Went back to where he was this morning, and his stand was still there. Left him a note asking him to leave one time before I get completely un-corked. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## madkasel

horsehands said:


> Them two couldn't track an elephant if they were tied to his tail.


LOL! (which I never say unless I actually did) 

Unbelievable on them lying and trespassing so boldly. Think about what terrible people they must be in all aspects of life. Ugh.


----------



## Roadie13

horsehands said:


> Went for a little walk on my place this morning to see if rut activity was happening yet and some guy yells " Hey, can I help you?" I said," help me do what?" He says, "you need to get out of here I'm hunting." I told him he must be confused. He says, "oh, you own this property?" I told him yeah and then he said my neighbor gave him permission and that I wouldn't mind him hunting mine too. I told him to find out where the line was and not hunt on me. So, went to see Ken (neighbor) and he hadn't given permission and run them off Monday at dusk after they wounded a doe, and it ran into a lady's back yard nearby scaring her about half to death. She's a little shaky anyhow. Came home and checked the pics and voila, here they are Monday night about 100 yards from my back door. Went back to where he was this morning, and his stand was still there. Left him a note asking him to leave one time before I get completely un-corked. What the hell is wrong with people?


If his stand is still there you’ve got more patience than most. Liars and poachers are right up there with thieves in my book. Zero tolerance for idiots like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Ya the ole neighbor gave me permission story.


----------



## Billy H

horsehands said:


> Went for a little walk on my place this morning to see if rut activity was happening yet and some guy yells " Hey, can I help you?" I said," help me do what?" He says, "you need to get out of here I'm hunting." I told him he must be confused. He says, "oh, you own this property?" I told him yeah and then he said my neighbor gave him permission and that I wouldn't mind him hunting mine too. I told him to find out where the line was and not hunt on me. So, went to see Ken (neighbor) and he hadn't given permission and run them off Monday at dusk after they wounded a doe, and it ran into a lady's back yard nearby scaring her about half to death. She's a little shaky anyhow. Came home and checked the pics and voila, here they are Monday night about 100 yards from my back door. Went back to where he was this morning, and his stand was still there. Left him a note asking him to leave one time before I get completely un-corked. What the hell is wrong with people?


 What I do now is take the stand and leave a note that they can pick it up at the police barracks.


----------



## Thwapman

In 2010 I busted literally 15 guys in various groups hunting our parcel here, most years since then I get the occasional turd. I posted this to facebook, just trying to keep the word out there that I’m paying attention.


----------



## horsehands

Thwapman said:


> In 2010 I busted literally 15 guys in various groups hunting our parcel here, most years since then I get the occasional turd. I posted this to facebook, just trying to keep the word out there that I’m paying attention.
> View attachment 7518305


Looks like old Bowmar. You got some 200 inchers there?


----------



## Billy H

Thwapman said:


> In 2010 I busted literally 15 guys in various groups hunting our parcel here, most years since then I get the occasional turd. I posted this to facebook, just trying to keep the word out there that I’m paying attention.
> View attachment 7518305


Looks like a regular meat head!


----------



## LONG RANGE

Thwapman said:


> In 2010 I busted literally 15 guys in various groups hunting our parcel here, most years since then I get the occasional turd. I posted this to facebook, just trying to keep the word out there that I’m paying attention.
> View attachment 7518305


Is that Josh Bowmar??


----------



## LONG RANGE

horsehands said:


> Looks like old Bowmar. You got some 200 inchers there?


He can shoot them at like 125 yards!


----------



## whitetailhunter28

horsehands said:


> Went for a little walk on my place this morning to see if rut activity was happening yet and some guy yells " Hey, can I help you?" I said," help me do what?" He says, "you need to get out of here I'm hunting." I told him he must be confused. He says, "oh, you own this property?" I told him yeah and then he said my neighbor gave him permission and that I wouldn't mind him hunting mine too. I told him to find out where the line was and not hunt on me. So, went to see Ken (neighbor) and he hadn't given permission and run them off Monday at dusk after they wounded a doe, and it ran into a lady's back yard nearby scaring her about half to death. She's a little shaky anyhow. Came home and checked the pics and voila, here they are Monday night about 100 yards from my back door. Went back to where he was this morning, and his stand was still there. Left him a note asking him to leave one time before I get completely un-corked. What the hell is wrong with people?


You have a lot more patience than me!


----------



## arlow

Last week in Mass. Private land, permission required in this town registered with the town hall and police station. I am the only one with permission on this piece. Muzzleloader season requires blaze orange head piece and 500 square inches blaze orange jacket or vest.


----------



## Jessicaraycox

Not sure if dogs qualify as trespassers, but their owner is well aware they are on us all the time. This is the first time we’ve actually gotten proof they are chasing deer. He has stated previously that his trained beagles and raccoon dogs don’t chase deer. That mature buck they are chasing stood 20 ft from my husband for an hour recovering from being chased. Had he not heard the commotion and went to investigate, we would have probably found it dead in the pond and assumed we had CWD in our herd. 😡


----------



## sdmc530

@Jessicaraycox Looks like its time for some k9 hunting licenses


----------



## chaded

Jessicaraycox said:


> View attachment 7533096
> Not sure if dogs qualify as trespassers, but their owner is well aware they are on us all the time. This is the first time we’ve actually gotten proof they are chasing deer. He has stated previously that his trained beagles and raccoon dogs don’t chase deer. That mature buck they are chasing stood 20 ft from my husband for an hour recovering from being chased. Had he not heard the commotion and went to investigate, we would have probably found it dead in the pond and assumed we had CWD in our herd. 😡


People that let their dogs run like this always say “sparky doesn’t run deer or cattle or do anyone any harm….” Fact is, they don’t know what sparky does because they don’t know where sparky is most of the time. I have ran out of patience for these type.…


----------



## Page01

Jessicaraycox said:


> View attachment 7533096
> Not sure if dogs qualify as trespassers, but their owner is well aware they are on us all the time. This is the first time we’ve actually gotten proof they are chasing deer. He has stated previously that his trained beagles and raccoon dogs don’t chase deer. That mature buck they are chasing stood 20 ft from my husband for an hour recovering from being chased. Had he not heard the commotion and went to investigate, we would have probably found it dead in the pond and assumed we had CWD in our herd. [emoji35]


Set a bunch of coyote traps and tell the owners they are out there. Has worked fr me in the past

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Be a shame to do harm to those dogs because of a dumbass ignorant neighbor. Not the dogs fault. Not sure what kind of relationship you have with the neighbor. Sounds like the dogs have been discussed in the past. Next time I would round them up and take to the shelter and let them pay to get them out.


----------



## lone

I had 10 dogs running off deer on my property....phone call to neighbor only made Him Mad..And he is a deer hunter! Odd? He sent me nasty letter...I used shot gun out over the dogs several times.....Finally,,His wife had the good sense to put in an invisible Fence...Problem solved..She was always very friendly,,,Her husband never talked to me again for years...If people care about their dogs. why do they let them run?


----------



## sdmc530

In town I am referring to but we had a neighbor whos pets were always out lose. So after catching them in my garage for the 37th time I started holding them and calling animal control. That way they had to drive over to retrieve them and pay to get their pet back. That solved my issue fast. 

If you could safely trap them and make it a pain to get them back...that would be where I would start...short of that I would go lethal actually. I know its not the dogs fault and its extreme but if they really care about the dogs they would do a better job taking care of them.


----------



## HOYT1983#VETERAN

Sad world these days. Even just public land there is no decency in people. Had guy come up behind me to my calls stalking with a rifle in bow only WMA


----------



## sdmc530

HOYT1983#VETERAN said:


> Sad world these days. Even just public land there is no decency in people. Had guy come up behind me to my calls stalking with a rifle in bow only WMA


that is a damn shame! I would have had words for him.


----------



## Bond111

Page01 said:


> Set a bunch of coyote traps and tell the owners they are out there. Has worked fr me in the past
> 
> I hope you mean you are only telling the owners of said dog(s) that you put out traps, rather than actually putting out traps to hurt an innocent dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk





sdmc530 said:


> In town I am referring to but we had a neighbor whos pets were always out lose. So after catching them in my garage for the 37th time I started holding them and calling animal control. That way they had to drive over to retrieve them and pay to get their pet back. That solved my issue fast.
> 
> If you could safely trap them and make it a pain to get them back...that would be where I would start...short of that I would go lethal actually. I know its not the dogs fault and its extreme but if they really care about the dogs they would do a better job taking care of them.


Killing a dog that isn’t harming livestock/pets or people is cowardly. If a person can safely catch them without harm, completely different story.


----------



## Team91

I had a volunteer firefighting truck on my cam the other day. That was kind of strange seeing.


----------



## fcap60

So, what are you guys doing about the tresspassers ? Notifying authorites with photos and evidence ?
Is it possible, that some of the people don't know they are on private land tresspassing ?


----------



## apcci2




----------



## wisconsinted2

I hope most contact authorities. Especially ones wantingly trespassing. However, I once accidentally trespassed and got lost. I was grouse hunting public land. I walked into a pine thicket bordering a field. After I circled thicket, I ended back up in the field. Or so I thought. I followed edge of field and saw some tower blinds which was weird. Then I realized I ended up in another field and was lost. I got turned around and everything, not knowing which was way back to car or anything. I ended up making it worse. and in that moment it is true don't panic. I was a teen and thought I could shortcut. Bad idea. I was panicking knowing I was on private land and wanting to get back as fast as possible. I stopped myself and told myself to follow my tracks back as there was snow. Amazing what happens when you panic should have just done that right away. The nervousness of knowing I was trespassing didn't help to not impair my judgement. I then thought boy I hope I didn't get caught on a camera.


----------



## Mc1990

chaded said:


> People that let their dogs run like this always say “sparky doesn’t run deer or cattle or do anyone any harm….” Fact is, they don’t know what sparky does because they don’t know where sparky is most of the time. I have ran out of patience for these type.…


Lol looks like they would be hanging up missing dog flyers up


----------



## horsehands

Bond111 said:


> Killing a dog that isn’t harming livestock/pets or people is cowardly. If a person can safely catch them without harm, completely different story.


Dogs can't read but their owners can. Against the law in my state to let dogs roam free. Do you think that stops people from doing it? Traps and the 3 S's for me. If you love Fido, "Keep Him Home".


----------



## Errorhead

This lady was miles from the public land she was”hiking “on. I got picture on my phone chased her on 4wheeler ( my land)


----------



## Detroit-1

Did you catch her?


----------



## Errorhead

Detroit-1 said:


> Did you catch her?


She heard me coming and got back to someone else’s land. I didn’t pursue them beyond my land boundaries but I did yell to them that I had them on camera and to not return. They have not, I think I scared them, I did some target shooting before they got out of earshot. (Not archery targets)


----------



## fcap60

Errorhead said:


> She heard me coming and got back to someone else’s land. I didn’t pursue them beyond my land boundaries but I did yell to them that I had them on camera and to not return. They have not, I think I scared them, I did some target shooting before they out of earshot. (Not archery targets)


It's unfortunate people tresspass like that lady has and she obviously saw your feeder. I think the only other thing i would do before confronting her or any tresspasser is put out more "private property-no tressapssing" type signs near your hunting areas (even on your feeder). Of course, you should not need to do that if the propery is private property to begin with. So, the issue is what degree of notice do you provide to potential tresspassers / casual hikers etc. We live in a interesting world today, where people like to take matters into thier own hands, So, unless I had photos of someone interferring with my gear, I would want to make sure there was "no doubt" they were tresspassing or interfereing b/c if I were to contact the authorities, I would want an abundance of evidence that they did not belong there as it's too easy for a tresspasser to simply say "I didn't realize I was tresspassing" or get into an argument with someone that could have been avoided. 

Thank goodness for trail cameras !!!


----------



## Oseary

Reading this post, always wild to see how much "unseen" traffic occurs out in these remote places. A good reminder of the ethics that are so important in this community.

I recently went out to collect my blind after the end of the season, and found that someone had come by and stolen it. Not the end of the world, but a bummer for sure. Will be using well hidden trail cams next year. (Unfortunately did not have one to use this year.)


----------



## tj charby

Greenhead said:


> My thoughts to on the dozer. Should have no problem trailing him.😉


 can’t believe how bold some people are they would steal your game camera. Hope you had your name engraved on it


----------



## Kevind62

Just post your land. Works for us.


----------



## Chase406

Punch_Free4L said:


> Anyone got any on their cams?I posted this in the BH forum but maybe it should be here.I think it would be cool to post pics of trespassers caught on camera...kinda like AT's america's most wanted.


I would love to see what they have on the cams


----------



## conquestador

Chase406 said:


> I would love to see what they have on the cams


There's over 200 pages of that sort of thing here. Problem is, if you get a good frontal face shot, the trespasser is probably looking right at the cam. That's when the card or the camera gets stolen.


----------



## Cptbs

There are some bold trespassers out there.


----------



## Ruttin1

Well Damn. 3 weeks of ownership and I've had 2 snowmobile trespass incidents and this guy on his UTV.


----------



## sdmc530

Put out the spike strips!


----------



## Ruttin1

Hope it doesn’t come to that. We’ll try some suggestive signage first!


----------



## UntouchableNess

For the time of year, I'd think trespassing to shed hunt, but not sure why the big bag and "tool" in it.... Private property and the person has no business being there.


----------



## rsk76

UntouchableNess said:


> For the time of year, I'd think trespassing to shed hunt, but not sure why the big bag and "tool" in it.... Private property and the person has no business being there.


Maybe some type of a surveyor?


----------



## CalCoHunter

UntouchableNess said:


> For the time of year, I'd think trespassing to shed hunt, but not sure why the big bag and "tool" in it.... Private property and the person has no business being there.


Wonder if those are clippers/shears or bolt cutters?


----------



## UntouchableNess

rsk76 said:


> Maybe some type of a surveyor?


A person on another forum thought maybe a surveyor. I have many cams on this small property, with a couple aimed at the lane. He walked through, no vehicle. Then, the cams that he hit vs the ones that he missed have me thinking he came off the property to the north. Most surveyor types around here wear yellow/orange. Not all, but most.


----------



## UntouchableNess

CalCoHunter said:


> Wonder if those are clippers/shears or bolt cutters?


I was torn on that as well. Handles remind me more of loppers than bolt cutters, but I turned the image over to the Sheriff office in case there had been a breaking and entry in the area. Friend thought he might have been cutting antlers off of dead heads. Sheds are legal to pick up but you need a DNR salvage tag for dead heads (unless you chop the antlers off).


----------



## sunnysideup

possibly a trapper


----------



## apcci2

sunnysideup said:


> possibly a trapper


thats what I thought


----------



## Cotton-Eye

Ruttin1 said:


> Well Damn. 3 weeks of ownership and I've had 2 snowmobile trespass incidents and this guy on his UTV.
> View attachment 7603805


At least you can make out the registration # on that UTV.


----------



## emerson

D


----------



## Ruttin1

Cotton-Eye said:


> At least you can make out the registration # on that UTV.


Hopefully, it doesn’t come to that.
Now that signage is up where they enter the property I’ll see what happens from here. Don’t wanna start something if it’s a neighbor who is used to driving the road.


----------



## pal2468

I don't own property but a good friend does. Every year I go with him to remove items that were dumped, couches, furniture, evidence of kids drinking...........


----------



## LetThemGrow

No need to check cameras, trespassing thieves take care of the cards. But on this set he saw the dummy and not the active cam…


----------



## The Phantom

Get a face pic of him?


----------



## LetThemGrow

The Phantom said:


> Get a face pic of him?


A partial. I think local guys may have found a match. Need to schedule a visit in the near future. I don’t like trespassers. I really don’t like theft. Combined it’s a real winner.


----------



## mod-it

LetThemGrow said:


> A partial. I think local guys may have found a match. Need to schedule a visit in the near future. I don’t like trespassers. I really don’t like theft. Combined it’s a real winner.


So did he steal the dummy?
Hope you can get him.


----------



## LetThemGrow

He left it but made sure no batteries or memory card. I’ve lost several cards over past few years and have had to add padlocks in addition to cable locks. Be fun to follow a GPS to his house with the police…”who me?”


----------



## Ruttin1

This Dick showed up yesterday. Based on where he is coming from I’m sure he walked past 2 signs and 2 other trail cams. Should have a couple good pics of the prick.


----------



## V3x

I got these yesterday. Was a little concerned he saw the camera and swiped it but no.
Gonna run it by a few locals, pretty unique setup.


----------



## wi_drenxl

V3x said:


> I got these yesterday. Was a little concerned he saw the camera and swiped it but no.
> Gonna run it by a few locals, pretty unique setup.
> View attachment 7624504
> View attachment 7624506


That one shouldn't be hard to track down


----------



## Ruttin1

Ruttin1 said:


> This Dick showed up yesterday. Based on where he is coming from I’m sure he walked past 2 signs and 2 other trail cams. Should have a couple good pics of the prick.


So, the duck ended up walking past 4 cameras, including one in the middle of the woods. He was on property for at least 90 minutes. Couple really good pics of him. Hope we meet soon.


----------



## Ruttin1

And another dbag today. My 2nd in two weeks. I’m sure I’ll have a better pic on the card.


----------



## kevinpse

V3x said:


> I got these yesterday. Was a little concerned he saw the camera and swiped it but no.
> Gonna run it by a few locals, pretty unique setup.
> View attachment 7624504
> View attachment 7624506


That's a hill climbing buggy badass little ride. ****tttyy for trespassing 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

kevinpse said:


> That's a hill climbing buggy badass little ride. ****tttyy for trespassing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I'd kinda like to take it for a rip.




Somewhere else 😄


----------



## Ruttin1

And another one. Think I got the son on cam a couple weeks ago. 3 generations of trespassers. Raising ‘em right! Here he is about to drive through new clover plot.


----------



## [email protected]

South Texas "migrant" workers just passing through with bundles and carpet on their shoes...get about 70 a day right now which makes it fun patterning deer during the season. These guys were headed south btw.


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

UntouchableNess said:


> For the time of year, I'd think trespassing to shed hunt, but not sure why the big bag and "tool" in it.... Private property and the person has no business being there.


Could he be pruning to set up a location for a blind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan

comment deleted...didn't want to start anything on such a fine day!


----------



## UntouchableNess

Itneedsmorearrows said:


> Could he be pruning to set up a location for a blind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found out he works for the gas company that has an easement on the property. So he wasn’t trespassing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadie13

Thanks for the follow up. One less guy you have to worry about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon

We had the game warden go out to check if he stole the wireless camera. Did not. 

He just walked past two posted signs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1171

BrowningYukon said:


> *Busted!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I caught the "beer looter" on my P41 Homebrew:tongue:


----------



## V3x

This one's gonna be tough to identify 😄

Almost makes it worse when someone's out there after dark, who knows what they're up to...


----------



## pal2468

I own 1 acre that would drive me crazy seeing people on my property.


----------



## V3x

Anyone recognize this guy? Mid Michigan


----------



## Ruttin1

V3x said:


> Anyone recognize this guy? Mid Michigan
> View attachment 7661434


Is that t-shirt he’s wearing from a local place? I’d start there.


----------



## V3x

Ruttin1 said:


> Is that t-shirt he’s wearing from a local place? I’d start there.


It is, I'll be paying them a visit next week


----------



## deadbambi

Not sure if she lost her front teeth chewing my mineral stump or if that is just part of her natural beauty.


----------



## Boarbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdmc530

Boarbon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is this guy a civil war lost soldier?


----------



## Boarbon

sdmc530 said:


> is this guy a civil war lost soldier?


[emoji23]

He thinks he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

looks a bit over dressed for 113*


----------



## readonly

Boarbon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black gold!


----------



## ruffme

UntouchableNess said:


> Found out he works for the gas company that has an easement on the property. So he wasn’t trespassing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was gonna say, he looks to be setup to do something he does a lot. Dedicated bag, gloves, etc.

And this thread never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## ruffme

deadbambi said:


> View attachment 7670389
> 
> 
> Not sure if she lost her front teeth chewing my mineral stump or if that is just part of her natural beauty.


Is she holding a carpet knife?


----------



## Billy H

ruffme said:


> Is she holding a carpet knife?


No look close it’s a wonder bar( pry bar)


----------



## LetThemGrow

West of Reading PA….


----------



## V3x




----------



## justout

V3x said:


> View attachment 7686370


Time to teach these trespassers a lesson! I say drawn and quartered, seared and barbecued.


----------



## sdmc530

V3x said:


> View attachment 7686370


you have funny looking deer in your woods


----------



## RossRagan

V3x said:


> View attachment 7686370


Looks like a piebald one to me...


----------



## sdmc530

RossRagan said:


> Looks like a piebald one to me...


Looks like a cow to me? No wonder I can’t get a deer.


----------



## Cotton-Eye

deadbambi said:


> View attachment 7670389
> 
> 
> Not sure if she lost her front teeth chewing my mineral stump or if that is just part of her natural beauty.


Is that a bloody carpet knife in her hand?


----------



## FirewoodGuy

Billy H said:


> No look close it’s a wonder bar( pry bar)
> View attachment 7684835


There’s lots of ginseng diggers this time of year. Ginseng roots are worth a lot of money, so you’ll have people breaking the law to get it.


----------



## timtide

would have some but they saw my camera and lit it on fire. it fell on ground and burnt about 2 acres before the fire dept. arrived


----------



## V3x

^^^^ Bastids 😬


----------



## ruffme

New one


----------



## sdmc530

ruffme said:


> New one
> View attachment 7721860


this made me laugh.


----------



## Ferro

Caught this trespassing last night, holly smokes


----------



## Ferro

*







*


----------



## The Phantom

He wouldn't be a trespasser on my place; he'd have permission.


----------



## survivalistd

ruffme said:


> New one
> View attachment 7721860


Is that in season?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

survivalistd said:


> Is that in season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


It is. He looks like a bow hunter without a weapon. 
You can legally go on private property to look for a deer without a weapon in my state.
But if that's what it is a heads up would be nice!


----------



## hawkdriver55

3 signs at the entrance. 3 more signs just 20 yards below this spot. People have no respect


----------



## RossRagan

hawkdriver55 said:


> 3 signs at the entrance. 3 more signs just 20 yards below this spot. People have no respect
> View attachment 7727232


Any subsequent photos with license plate number?


----------



## justout

Shes carrying a hawk!


----------



## M.Magis

Thats not something you see every day. Should be fairly easy to identify. She would have to have a falconry license through the state. Game warden would likey know everyone in your area with a license.


----------



## TangoGorilla

justout said:


> Shes carrying a hawk!
> View attachment 7729700


Looks like an apprentice falconer


----------



## justout

Maybe she's rehabing a red tailed hawk


----------



## Oldloggy

Maybe she's a woods nymph?


----------



## woodsman78

ruffme said:


> It is. He looks like a bow hunter without a weapon.
> You can legally go on private property to look for a deer without a weapon in my state.
> But if that's what it is a heads up would be nice!


How does the state have the right to let people onto your private property ?


----------



## horsehands

deadbambi said:


> View attachment 7670389
> 
> 
> Not sure if she lost her front teeth chewing my mineral stump or if that is just part of her natural beauty.





deadbambi said:


> View attachment 7670389
> 
> 
> Not sure if she lost her front teeth chewing my mineral stump or if that is just part of her natural beauty.


She could be 'looking for love". Better be careful going in before daylight.


----------



## ruffme

woodsman78 said:


> How does the state have the right to let people onto your private property ?


"Not posted" being the fine print.
MN sucks...they are in favor of the trespasser. My CO tells me to make sure I have proper signage and that they are signed EVERY year or it's hard to press charges.

Exceptions
• A person on foot may, without permission, enter land that is not posted to retrieve
a wounded wild animal that was lawfully shot, but may not remain on the land after
being told to leave

• A person on foot may, without permission, enter private land without a firearm to
retrieve a hunting dog. After retrieving the dog, the person must immediately leave
the premises. This exception does not authorize the taking of the wild animal.
• A person on foot may, without permission, enter land that is posted with “Walk-In
Access” sign


----------



## M.Magis

woodsman78 said:


> How does the state have the right to let people onto your private property ?


In some states in New England like Maine, private land is open to public hunting unless its posted. It's the most bass ackwards thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## ruffme

M.Magis said:


> In some states in New England like Maine, private land is open to public hunting unless its posted. It's the most bass ackwards thing I've ever heard of.


I believe North Dakota is the same.


----------



## e_baer

Its amazing how many people stroll onto others land without permission!


----------



## mod-it

Idaho used to "force" allowing retrieval of game if it went on private. Hunters were required to call the landowner and ask first. If the owner didn't answer or said no, hunters could then call the F&G and they would come out and accompany them onto the private to retrieve their animal anyway. Any land owner that had actually denied entry to retrieve a legally shot animal, as long as the animal wasn't initially shot on their land and had actually ran onto it after being shot, would get a citation for "waste of a game animal". Of course, property owners weren't going to say no in most cases when faced with that outcome. Middle of the season and you have a great buck living on your property and don't want someone else tromping all over and possibly blowing him out? Tough luck.

They recently updated their Trespassing laws though. Besides updating what is to be assumed as private (fenced or cultivated, if not fenced you have to post it if you want people to stay out) the game retrieval is non-existent now. If they call and you say no, they have to just walk away. Definitely fairer to owners this way. 
In most cases I'm going to say yes to being asked for retrieval permission anyway.


----------



## woodsman78

M.Magis said:


> In some states in New England like Maine, private land is open to public hunting unless its posted. It's the most bass ackwards thing I've ever heard of.


So if you don't want just anyone stomping around your grounds you better post the crap out of it!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Unfortunately I get to contribute.


----------



## horsehands

hawkdriver55 said:


> 3 signs at the entrance. 3 more signs just 20 yards below this spot. People have no respect
> View attachment 7727232


Them signs just mean "you got game".


----------



## survivalistd

vonfoust said:


> Unfortunately I get to contribute.
> 
> View attachment 7737861


He definitely look lost in space 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkworkx

mod-it said:


> Idaho used to "force" allowing retrieval of game if it went on private. Hunters were required to call the landowner and ask first. If the owner didn't answer or said no, hunters could then call the F&G and they would come out and accompany them onto the private to retrieve their animal anyway. Any land owner that had actually denied entry to retrieve a legally shot animal, as long as the animal wasn't initially shot on their land and had actually ran onto it after being shot, would get a citation for "waste of a game animal". Of course, property owners weren't going to say no in most cases when faced with that outcome. Middle of the season and you have a great buck living on your property and don't want someone else tromping all over and possibly blowing him out? Tough luck.
> 
> They recently updated their Trespassing laws though. Besides updating what is to be assumed as private (fenced or cultivated, if not fenced you have to post it if you want people to stay out) the game retrieval is non-existent now. If they call and you say no, they have to just walk away. Definitely fairer to owners this way.
> In most cases I'm going to say yes to being asked for retrieval permission anyway.


Maryland is like this...and does NOT have to be posted.
I have issue with one neighbor of a small property and it seems once the leaves fall he can see my truck in the driveway, then here he comes.
Last year ? he came down on his 4 wheeler, doing laps around his property, waved to me, doing all sorts of stuff to ruin my fair hunt.
I got so ticked I was shaking, and went around to his house to give him an ear full, and boy did I... after he came out from hiding behind his wife car.
We parted ways, no cops.
BUT, now I park down the driveway where he can't see my truck.
LOTS of signs went up by him.

A buddy was hunting my stand when the wife came down with her little lap dog and asked if he would remove a dead deer (road kill) since it would draw coyotes that she was afaid would go after her dog.... got a big NOPE.

I shot a Buck that ran onto his property about a month later, sucked it up and went knocking on his door...it's dark now. He had a few words to say before he grabbed a flashlight to look, kicking up all kinds of leaves, so I lost the trail (on purpose ? IDK)

Now I only hunt that property (a real honey hole) before the leaves start falling


----------



## wi_drenxl

Unfortunately one to add for me but due to cell cam technology I was able to figure out who it was and have a talk with him quickly. He seemed pretty surprised that I showed up at his cabin within an hour of when his picture was taken. He actually owns some property 2 pieces over. 

His story didn't really add up as he claims he never crossed a fence to get where he was and thought he was still on the public but my land has 2 strand barb wire fence on all 4 sides and he at least 80 yards across the fence. To me it seemed like he knew he was trespassing but he thought he was on the neighbors land. Either way I hope after our discussion this doesn't happen again.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billie

wi_drenxl said:


> Unfortunately one to add for me but due to cell cam technology I was able to figure out who it was and have a talk with him quickly. He seemed pretty surprised that I showed up at his cabin within an hour of when his picture was taken. He actually owns some property 2 pieces over.
> 
> His story didn't really add up as he claims he never crossed a fence to get where he was and thought he was still on the public but my land has 2 strand barb wire fence on all 4 sides and he at least 80 yards across the fence. To me it seemed like he knew he was trespassing but he thought he was on the neighbors land. Either way I hope after our discussion this doesn't happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


He knew. I've never caught a trespasser that didnt claim that he didnt know, because fences, locked gates and signs apparently are not indicators of property lines or ownership...

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Yep they all have a bs story. It's usually they had permission 50 years ago.


----------



## Boarbon

Looks light they have a gps on a dog. Quite a was into our property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l8_apexer

Guess it’s ok to drive deer out of the neighbors property since they drive mine


----------



## Mohican

Amish guy form this afternoon. Won't be too hard finding this guy.


----------



## The Phantom

Might be harder than you think.
Looks like most of the Amish around here!


----------



## ruffme

Mohican said:


> Amish guy form this afternoon. Won't be too hard finding this guy.


Print out the picture and tell them you captured their soul in your little box. 

Just start asking around and word will get through the community.


----------



## V3x

I got this one a few months ago.

He wasn't hard to find and we came to an agreement.


----------



## pbuck

Mohican said:


> Amish guy form this afternoon. Won't be too hard finding this guy.


An Amish guy trespassing. Whooda thunk? 

Even more surprising….it was only one.


----------



## rob0369

Not a trespasser because this was taken on public land. However, he was out with a crossbow 15 days prior to the start of crossbow season.


----------



## bowhuntermark

V3x said:


> I got this one a few months ago.
> 
> He wasn't hard to find and we came to an agreement.
> View attachment 7758981


Did you identify yourself as a finger breaker, the tooth fairy or both 😎


----------



## abliss77

I’m lucky as all my land is on accessible via my drive way. Our neighbors land boarders around ours and they bought it cro our family so no issues there. Would go nuts if had to watch for trespassers like you guys. Sorry you all have to deal with that crap.


----------

